# The Ultimate Marvel Thread



## Guy Gardner (Nov 14, 2006)

I've wanted to talk about this for a while, since I think that the Ultimate Universe doesn't get enough credit for it's originality and overall solid showings.

So what are people's opinions of the current big storylines (F4 God War, X-Men Cable, the end of Ultimates 2, Spiderman Clone Saga, and Ultimate Power), along with critiques and compliments for older storylines?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't read the F4 storyline yet, btu I've been told its good, so I will be soon. While it is one of the most original and thought-out ideas I've seen in a while, I don't really like the idea of Cable just being Wolverine from the future with no mutant powers. I'm guessing the legacy virus in the ultimate universe nullifies mutant powers, or maybe his version of the techno-organic virus stopped his mutant healing factor. I didn't know the last issue of Ultimates was out yet. Where the hell was I? What I've read is really good so far. Although they're amking Quicksilver out to be like the flash now. The spidey clone saga is very intersting, though I don't see how Pete can ever return to a normal life now. I mean, when shield shows up in your neighborhood with spider-slayers tearassing through your lawn, you can't jsut write that off. Any good investigative journalist should be able to put together that Pete is Spidey, if one of his neighbors doesn't do so already. And I don't really know what to make of Ultimate Power yet, so I'll reserve judgement of that one to someone else. One other series that isn't mentions (because we've been waiting like 8 months for it) is teh Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk. I was really excited for this, but now I'm getting very apathetic. The entire storyline should have been written in advance before teh first issue was printed.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't we have one on the Ultimates already ? Either way all of UM is awesome except for Ultimate Extinction and that rushed job at the end. The fact they are bringing in Thanos into it is awesome


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 14, 2006)

I only really ever read three books, Ultimate Spiderman, Ultimate X-Men and, occassionally, the Ultimates. Of the three, only the Ultimates has managed to maintain its action-movie quality. Of course with Millar's run having ended who knows where Loeb will take things ? Ultimate X-Men in particular seems to be in trouble as the retellings of X-Men lore have just become too thin in terms of plot. I dropped Spiderman around the fifties when it appeared as if Spiderman would never stop being an emo, punching bag newb, but have been checking out the clone saga at my comics store. Bendis seemed to have burned out on this book, which is a bit sad since it was one of the few of his many books that I ever enjoyed.

I am most interested in the upcoming Captain America/Falcon mini.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2006)

I love The Ultimates, though I hate how late they ship( Im hoping#13 comes out by March).  I haven't read Ultimate Spiderman in awhile, though I always enjoyed it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2006)

So has anyone else been reading the Clone Saga so far? Anyone else, well, as surprised to who is involved and what JUST happened?

By the by, Ultimate X-Men: Cable has been far better than I thought it'd be. I like the twist on Cable and Bishop and what's currently going on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2006)

Ultimate Cable is not bad, but major drawbacks I find are Ultimate Cable being nothing more than a future version of one of the X-Men and the Xavier is in love with Jean in the Ultimate universe as the 616.

Ultimates kicks ass though.

And any bets that Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk will come out in 2008?


----------



## Galt (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm rather enjoying both Cable and Clone Saga, although personally I think some of the revelations are a bit...messy.

"I'm in love with Jean!" was kind of unnecessary for Xavier to blurt out at that point, but the action is getting pretty cool, as is the fact that Cable seems to know a disturbing amount about what's happening to Jean.

Clone Saga...mmm, really _really_ enjoying what's happening here, but the fact that Ock can control metal is kind of odd, and hopefully will be refined a bit, since the general fear is that they're going to make him some screwy Magneto clone, since his speech seems to indicate that he's had this ability for a long, long time.  Man, it's going to be a weird US #105, with MJ, Gwen, Kitty, and "Jessica."  Not that the latter is a potential romantic interest for Peter, but with the way Kitty's been acting lately, she'll probably bust in and make that for a first assumption, which will be very strange.  Hopefully Jessica and Peter beat the stuffing out of Ock with maybe some help from the X-Men or something, and Fury sends the Ultimates in with presidential backing to take down his rivals in the superhero industry.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, the revealation was a bit odd, but it does sort of make sense. It makes Doc a helluva lot more dangerous, that's for sure. I have to say, though, Bendis really knows how to slow build something. Now that I look at it, you can see "Richard" come out of the doors with the rest of the clones in issue 02. You can also see Otto in the background of "Jessica's" birth in 102.

The art in the last issue of UXM seemed a little off, and Xavier's admission was a bit... odd. But other than that, the action seemed dead on. I hope to God, though, that Cyclops doesn't die. I have a feeling that he's doomed, but I'm hoping that he makes it out of it. I'm also slightly intrigued at the reappearance of Syndicate and what he's been doing for the Professor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2006)

*I HATE YOU JUSTICE AND RULE. I SPENT ALL YESTERDAY THINKING OF MAKING THIS EXACT THREAD AND YOU STOLE MY THUNDER YOU BASTARD

THE SHIT HAS CERTAINLY HIT THE FAN

WATCH YOURSELF*

Gimme a sec to write up my thoughts on the Ultimate universe, I had alot to think about


----------



## mustang (Dec 23, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:


> The art in the last issue of UXM seemed a little off, and Xavier's admission was a bit... odd. But other than that, the action seemed dead on. I hope to God, though, that Cyclops doesn't die. I have a feeling that he's doomed, but I'm hoping that he makes it out of it. I'm also slightly intrigued at the reappearance of Syndicate and what he's been doing for the Professor.


The art is because the original artist Ben Oliver couldn't do it and thus, they got Yanick Paquette to do the art. 
And no Scott is mostly not going to die, at least according to the preview for UXM #80 -

*Spoiler*: __ 



The young X-Men are leaderless. And in the wake of their tragedy, Scott Summers reaches a momentous decision: Disband the X-Men! Yes, you read it right. Is this the end of Xavier?s dream? And if so, what does this mean for the evil mutants who may rush in to fill the power vacuum? It all begins to unravel? 
It seems Xavier is going to be the one that bites it. 


 
The ultimate cable story is alright, but I didn't like hwo cable=wolverine from the future, not very original  
Ultimates is amazing, but I hate how long it takes for one issue to come out. I just hope Ultimates 3 wouldn't be like that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2006)

Gai said:


> *I HATE YOU JUSTICE AND RULE. I SPENT ALL YESTERDAY THINKING OF MAKING THIS EXACT THREAD AND YOU STOLE MY THUNDER YOU BASTARD
> 
> THE SHIT HAS CERTAINLY HIT THE FAN
> 
> ...



Oddly enough, this thread is over a month old.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:


> Oddly enough, this thread is over a month old.



LIES!

Anyway, here are my views on the different titles and the characters

*Ultimate Spidey* - This title I really enjoy and that's pretty much because it oozes what made Spidey so popular in the first place; a kid down on his luck that gets lots of powers and has to balance between school, his girl and his hero persona. 
I like how he and MJ pretty much got hitched almost immediately in the series but do have a fairly bumby relationship due to his personal problems and other girls like Gwen (who they shouldn't have killed), Kitty and to a lesser degree Felicia. I found that this was fairly lacking in the 616 universe as basically Petey there goes from one GF to another with the exception of MJ and Felicia (and even then it's fairly small), I really would enjoy to see Pete's relationship on the rocks again so he might go to Felicia for support (personally I think this would make the relationship far more realistic and something we could relate to more than the current one, admit it you'll never find a girl as hawt, intelligent and loyal as MJ)
I also do like how the fact that Pete is only a kid and has to fight all these adult super guys, that's something that Marvel glossed over when they started 616 Pete and personally made him relatively flat. 
*Ultimate Venom* - No
Full Stop.
*Ultimate MJ* - I like both MJs, she's pretty much my second favorite comic female (after you know who) because she's pretty much the perfect girl anyone could want. The 616 one was pretty unrealistic while the Ultimate one is more down to Earth, even though the Ultimate one is generally lacking in resourcefulness compared to the 616 one, this only serves to make her more realistic. Admit it, MJ taking down Swarm and Chameleon was very unrealistic (though I did throughly enjoy it).
I actually hope she doesn't get any powers since I really like the problem she has with Pete
*Ultimate Black Cat* - Hmmm,  I really like 616 Felicia because she, like MJ, has a strong personality and hawt without turning out like a bimbo (Felicia really is very intelligent) though her history retcon peeved me off. Her relationship with Petey is one of my favorite aspects of Marvel since she really is still in love with Pete (and Petey still has feelings for her) but because of MJ they can't really do much, that said I'm happy with her primary role in the Sensational series.
Ultimate Felicia is a different matter, although I really like how she's head over heels in love with Spider Man it really makes her seem too bland and makes her appear too much like an air head, the best bit of characterization she received was when she was out of uniform. I also like how she's alot older than Peter (she's clearly in her twenties at least) though I thought her vomiting on Peter was too much. I can't wait for her to come back and start to mature

That's it for now. I'll probably write up my thoughts on the Ultimates and X-Men then I can get to the actual current storyline


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2006)

I am looking forward to Loeb's take on the Ultimates, I just hope that Maduiera doesn't stall like Hitch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2006)

IMO, it would have been more interesting if Ultimate Peter hooked up with Ultimate Gwen, and that it was Ultimate MJ that bites it.


----------



## Galt (Dec 23, 2006)

With Clone Saga though, _everyone_ can have a Peter for themselves, more or less!  MJ can have the real Peter, Gwen can have a revelation about her lifestyle choices and hook up with Jessica, and Kitty who I dislike the most out of the potential female interests, can go with Ultimate Tarantula, if he's still alive after all this.  Black Cat can hook up with Papa Peter since he's the only one who is legal, more or less.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2006)

Galt said:


> With Clone Saga though, _everyone_ can have a Peter for themselves, more or less!  MJ can have the real Peter, Gwen can have a revelation about her lifestyle choices and hook up with Jessica, and Kitty who I dislike the most out of the potential female interests, can go with Ultimate Tarantula, if he's still alive after all this.  Black Cat can hook up with Papa Peter since he's the only one who is legal, more or less.



I support all of them except the last one


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2006)

I concur with Gai.


----------



## Galt (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I didn't know what to do with her!  And it's not like there's any legal options besides old parker!  though as demonstrated and parodied, people care less when it's an older chick and statutory rape  .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2006)

Galt said:


> Well I didn't know what to do with her!  And it's not like there's any legal options besides old parker!  though as demonstrated and parodied, people care less when it's an older chick and statutory rape  .



If it was Daddy Parker then it would nearly be paedophilia


----------



## lucky (Dec 24, 2006)

ultimate universe whoops ass.  My fav comic universe evar!  

i like the obvious pop-culture references.  Makes it easier to connect.


Wolverine + SPiderman crossovers are totally pwnsome.  oh yeah.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 24, 2006)

All I know is Ult. Colossus is possible stronger than Ult. Thor and Ironman.  Also that Ult. Juggernaut is stronger than Colossus.  Being a Juggy fan, I am some what satisfied with the Ultimate Universe.  They could change his suit though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2006)

Ultimate Namor would rape Ult Colossus, Juggs, Ironman and Thor


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2006)

Ult. Colossus stronger that both Thor and Iron Man?  I would have to disagree with you, Iron Man maybe, but not Thor.  It took all of the Ultimates(plus help from the European  Ultimates) to take him down, and even then you can debate that it was pure luck.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah. Thor is at least around the Hulk when it comes to strength. Collossus is stronger than he is in 616, but Thor is still a _God_. He'd slap the shit outta everyone's favorite Russian mutant without much effort.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 25, 2006)

F1nalmessenger said:


> Ult. Colossus stronger that both Thor and Iron Man?  I would have to disagree with you, Iron Man maybe, but not Thor.  It took all of the Ultimates(plus help from the European  Ultimates) to take him down, and even then you can debate that it was pure luck.





Justice And Rule said:


> Yeah. Thor is at least around the Hulk when it comes to strength. Collossus is stronger than he is in 616, but Thor is still a _God_. He'd slap the shit outta everyone's favorite Russian mutant without much effort.




I would have to disagree with you guys.



Here is Colossus beating Thor.  Then Hawkeye hit him with a small nuke.

WATCH SCRUBS ONLINE HERE

Here he is putting Ironman down.

I think Thor is written really weak in the Ult. Universe.  In one issue all the Avengers were facing him.  They were having a hard time untill they removed his belt.  After that he got even weaker.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 25, 2006)

The whole belt thing is actually Loki's manipulation, and shouldn't could towards what his true strength is. His showing against Collossus was miserably written (We don't see much at all of the fight, plus it doesn't help that it's in the X-Men book...), but he's been declared the strongest meta-human in both _The Ultimates_ and _Ultimate Fantastic Four_ on multiple occasions. Ultimate War was simply horribly written. 

I'd also like to say that Ultimate Iron Man has gotten shafted on multiple occasions (Especially in X-Men comics: Why would he even get CLOSE to Collossus, having Wolverine jump on him, and then HAVOC takes him AND Black Widow down? _*WTF MATE*_!!!!) and he needs to have a few more high showings.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2006)

I think Namor is a far greater metahuman than Thor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2007)

Well Ultimate X-men 78 was kinda meh. Just fighting with no plot developments except that Chuck has probably kicked the bucket

Maybe this leads to Ultimate Onslaught?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 22, 2007)

Both the finishers that came out were kinda 'meh'. I dunno what I was expecting from the end of Clone Saga, but it was more than just that. Felt way too incomplete, and didn't include enough Gyrich for it to be satisfying. And no commitment from Fury.

And the X-men one didn't feel right, either. Felt like half-a-story, and the ending didn't really do anything. Nothing that was revealed was explored or anything like that. To say the least, a bit disappointing.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I concur with Gai.



We can always boycott Gais opinions


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2007)

Clone saga was a better finisher than X-men was but it kinda felt rushed. Daddy Petey just....died (huh?), Ultimate Kaine and Tarantula were disposed of so easily (huher?) and they can suddenly cure the spider powers from Pete and leave us with that cliff hanger in a vain hope of making us think that Spidey might give up his powers (huhest?)

We still have F4 'God of War' and Ultimate volume 2 to hope bring the Ultimate line up again


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2007)

Im liking Ultimate Thanos he has a Darkseid feel to him that just awesome


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone even know when teh next issue of the Ultimates or Ultiamte Wolverine vs. Hulk #3 is coming out?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2007)

When the next series comes out, apparently. At least Jeph Loeb isn't a johnny-come-lately.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Has a comic every been cancelled in the middle of a series?  I am referring to the Ult. Wovlerine vs Ult. Hulk.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 23, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Has a comic every been cancelled in the middle of a series?  I am referring to the Ult. Wovlerine vs Ult. Hulk.


it hasn't been cancelled.. just rescheduled, about 3 times... for a year later

latest date announced for ult wolv vs hulk -> *19 April 2006*
source (pretty decent comic site, check it out)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

April, eh?

That makes it well over a year and a half.

In addition, they only said they'll resolicit the issue when the rest of the series have been completed.

Either they did they, recinded that, or going to pull a Duke Nukem Whenever on us.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2007)

Wizard interviewed Lindolf and he said he has submitted the script and just needs the art done

Strangely this typing up this post gives me a strange sense of deja vu, I think I might have posted this before


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2007)

Ultimate Fantastic Four finished on a very high note. A nice big fight with a major cliff hanger

Much like Annihlation, Ronan owns in both Ultimate and 616 while Thanos is around doing what he does best


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2007)

Well no matter how Marvel would have went about it, the Ultimate Clone saga was bound to be 100 times better than the 616 version. With that said, I actually like the dialog between MJ and Fury, and how Pete has surprised Fury and earned his respect. I don't really think I like how obvious it should be to anyone about who Spider-man is now. I mean, lets run through the facts:

#1. The know he frequents that queens part of town.
#2. They know he either teaches or goes to a highschool near that area.
#3. They know he is in a relationship with a teenage member of the X-Men, which then rusles out being a teacher for #2.
#4. They know he's a white male from torn peices of his costume and the fact that he calls himself Spider-*man*.

If that fat dumb guy in their school could figure out Spidey's secret ID, then why hasn't any decent investigative reporter figured it out? Especially now, wlthough this isn't the first time something like this has happened near the Parker residence that involved Spider-man (Carnage killing Gwen)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

The thing is that only Silver Sable's group know he goes to the highschool


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't have minded their being a Scarlet Spider.  They could have just used another high school kid and given him Spider-man's powers.  They could have also thrown Venom somewhere in there for good measure.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> Well no matter how Marvel would have went about it, the Ultimate Clone saga was bound to be 100 times better than the 616 version. With that said, I actually like the dialog between MJ and Fury, and how Pete has surprised Fury and earned his respect. I don't really think I like how obvious it should be to anyone about who Spider-man is now. I mean, lets run through the facts:
> 
> #1. The know he frequents that queens part of town.
> #2. They know he either teaches or goes to a highschool near that area.
> ...



Its called having Nick Fury (aka the most powerful man when it comes to espionage pulling strings like their is no tomorrow)


Only thing that annoys me is that everyone and their mother is in love with Jean :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

Reign is so good

And Venom reveals himself as the main villian! That is awesomeness and a half right there


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 9, 2007)

Gai said:


> The thing is that only Silver Sable's group know he goes to the highschool



Actually a news group reported that many people have seen him in the neighborhood of the chool, and that general speculation is that he is either a student or teacher. They actutally had cops in teh school once doing random backpack inspections and Pete almost got caught. Silver Sable's group might have been teh first, but when they accidentally kidnapped flash, the word got out.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2007)

I was rather upset at the whole Spider-man and Mary Jane thing.  I mean, I love the pairing, but the whole Kitty and Peter thing was just so unique and I loved it.  'Tis a shame.  

So, do you guys think Kitty'll break it off with him right away, or will we have some awkward threesome situations?


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 10, 2007)

Ultimates 2 #13 has been pushed back again, now its due to ship April 11. The last issue arrived in stores 9/27/2006. As an added footnote, only three issues of Ultimates 2 came out in all of 2006.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Feb 11, 2007)

:/ I don't know what's taking them so long to release it... It better be a freaking long issue or something. The Ultimate issues in general have been kinda late like that lately from what I've noticed (Ultimate Hulk vs Wolverine is the first title to come to my mind).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 11, 2007)

I've given up on Ult. Hulk vs. wolvy. I might be able to wait over a year for anime, but I draw the line with comics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

I dunno how they're going to squeeze 6 issues out of Wolv vs Hulk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> I dunno how they're going to squeeze 6 issues out of Wolv vs Hulk


Maybe they hope the delays will make it seem like it's spanning more issues.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

It's already long enough for a Maximum Carnage and that triple lasted 13 issues


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2007)

Again I bump this thread

X-Men 79 came out. Kitty is basically moving next to Petey, wonder how that plays out with Spidey and MJ kinda back together. Nightcrawler escaped, Chuck was kinda involved with a 'Legacy' project (Legacy Virus?), Mags seems to be kinda peeved that he died, Storm has something about the Shadow King and Logan kinda blames himself for Chuck's death

I think this issue is easily better than the last one. Still have some more questions such as Bishop and Cable (and maybe how Mystique reacts to all of this)


----------



## The Rook (Feb 17, 2007)

Eh, I say One Eye disbands the team until Magneto starts his sinister plan, forcing the team to reunite.  All the while we find evidence that Storm is being controlled by her former boss, the Shadow King.  You shouldn't expect much clossure on the Bishop/Cable issue any time soon.

And somewhere in all this we see ol' Blue Fur sans the blue fur.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four 39_ 



Diablo in 1483 can see the future. Being obsessed with the elements of the earth (earth, water, fire and air) he obsesses over the FF. He needs them to complete some alchemy to make himself live forever. He manages to kidnap a loved one related to each team member (ie: Grimms Mom, Reeds sister, Johnny's girlfriend and Professor Storm) to lure the FF back in time.

The story was okay, and Brooks art was pleasant to look at


----------



## The Rook (Feb 24, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four 39_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He actually needs them so that he can escape from his rock.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Gai said:


> Again I bump this thread
> 
> X-Men 79 came out. Kitty is basically moving next to Petey, wonder how that plays out with Spidey and MJ kinda back together. Nightcrawler escaped, Chuck was kinda involved with a 'Legacy' project (Legacy Virus?), Mags seems to be kinda peeved that he died, Storm has something about the Shadow King and Logan kinda blames himself for Chuck's death
> 
> I think this issue is easily better than the last one. Still have some more questions such as Bishop and Cable (and maybe how Mystique reacts to all of this)




I hope Pete and Kitty get together, Colossus liking men just doesn't seem right.

I assumed Mags was happy that Chuck died.

I didn't notice the Shadow King in that issue, what did he look like?


----------



## The Rook (Feb 24, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I hope Pete and Kitty get together, Colossus liking men just doesn't seem right.
> 
> I assumed Mags was happy that Chuck died.
> 
> I didn't notice the Shadow King in that issue, what did he look like?


He's a play written by Storm.....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I hope Pete and Kitty get together,



It's a interesting pair up that's for sure but I'm more a Felicia/Peter pairing guy even though that won't happen



> Colossus liking men just doesn't seem right.



With a body like his, he could get just about any woman he wanted



> I assumed Mags was happy that Chuck died.



Well he doesn't smile or laugh or anything 'pleasant'. He does say at the end 'I have an adversary's death to gloat' but he was kinda keeping a straight face. I think he's not happy about the death either



> I didn't notice the Shadow King in that issue, what did he look like?



As Rook said, it's a play written by Storm


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 7, 2007)

Ultimates 2 Issue 13 pencils... 
 Just in case someone hasn`t seen these yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pg 6

Pg 8

Pg 14


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ult. Spidey & X-men spoiler_ 



Now who didn't see Ultimate X-Men 80 coming? Of course Xavier isn't dead. Though i thought they would keep him hidden for a little while longer. I still don't like the idea of Cable being Wolverine from the future. And Bishop talking to his younger self in prison was pretty funny, though wouldn't that create a time-paradox or something?

Ultimate Spidey 104 was pretty good. Setting the scene for the final takedown of the kingpin. Though it looks like ol Fisty is ratting everyone out, this seems like part of a plan. Daredevil has enhanced senses, he could tell if someone was lying.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 30, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ult. Spidey & X-men spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> And Bishop talking to his younger self in prison was pretty funny, though wouldn't that create a time-paradox or something?



Not unless it was supposed to happen.  Time's an odd thing.  Plus, the events with Xavier would already have caused an enormous effect on the future, so one small conversation shouldn't effect that much in comparison.


In general, I was pretty pleased with the Ultimate-universe comics.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 30, 2007)

My opinion:


*Spoiler*: _X-Men 80_ 



I enjoyed it thoroughly. Even though Charles is still alive somewhere, he's not with them, and he won't be with them, presumably, for quite a while. I'm completely fine with that, as long as they delay Charles from coming back for a while. I'm more frightened by the possibility of _Beast_ coming back, which you can see happening in upcoming previews. Now that'll piss me off if it is an actual resurrection.

Cyclops saying "Fuck this, we're going to actually BE a school" was, in my opinion, a great moment for the character. I think it was good to see him say "No, he's gone, now it's time to live our _own_ dreams..." shows him as a real leader. A lot of things were out there in this comic, like Nightcrawler, the appearance of Pyro, the Morlocks, Emma's school, just a whole helping of plot threads and directions. I wasn't happy with the Cable arc's ending, but boy has it lead to some interesting possibilities.





*Spoiler*: _Spider-Man 107_ 



Excellent work by Bendis. Peter being Peter and not Spider-Man is always a solid point in the series, and adding Kitty Pride was a genius spark to everything. I guess the X-Men: Cable arc occurred right between these last two Spider-Man arcs, making for simple continuity. But I really like Kitty's appearance and everything that has happened around her. More Bugle stuff is needed, though.

On the whole "Knights" storyline, I'm very, _very_ interested in where this is going. Seeing Dr. Strange in that group was odd, but it'll definitely be a big help. Ultimate Moon Knight owns my soul: He just takes everything so seriously, it makes me laugh my ass off.

But the real interesting (And dangerous) twist is Danny Rand's betrayal. I wouldn't have seen it from a mile away, but it makes sense to an extent. I'm not sure if it's a double-agent sort of thing, but even as an Iron Fist fan, I'd... I'd like to see him play the regretful bad-guy in this. I think it's a great way to take his character and get him more page-time. Him becoming an actual EFFECTIVE enforcer for Fisk in exchange for keeping him out of jail would be a fairly plausible storyline, and it could go a lot of ways.





*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four 40_ 



I'm actually digging this storyline. The whole circus disguise was inspired, in my opinion, and I'm interested in seeing where this is going to go. The ending of the thing, with Ben... uh, shattering on the ground, it'll be interesting to see what happens to the Fantastic threesome.




If we could only get Ultimates 13 or whatever out already, it'd be a great time in the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't forget Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine. I wanna know how Banner took control of his inner demon. Do we have a new date for issue #3 yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Ultimates 2 Issue 13 pencils...
> Just in case someone hasn`t seen these yet.
> 
> 
> ...



Ultimate Captain America makes up for the atrocity that is 616 Steven Rogers.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 31, 2007)

When does Ult 13 come out?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Mar 31, 2007)

Roughly never.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> When does Ult 13 come out?



When Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk comes out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2007)

Pencils are done, but no pages are submitted for printing yet, according to the last interview I heard on Ultimates #13.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 31, 2007)

Gai said:


> When Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk comes out



 3 years from now then


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> 3 years from now then



That soon?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 2, 2007)

You know what? When Issue 13 of the ultimates comes out, and when Issue 3 of Wolvy vs. Hulk comes out, I will refuse to purchase it. I may read a lot of comics online, but I always make it a point to buy them as well. It's just I can't always go 40 freakin minutes to the nearest comic book store. I refuse to believe that it takes the span of the Entire Civil War crossover (and then a lot) to publish 1 fucking book.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2007)

What pisses me off is that they have announed that they're working Ulimates#3 and #4 and they #5 in mind when they have yet to finish#2.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, it gives me hope in them releasing issues a bit more regularly later on...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2007)

^ I agree.  I just wanna see how this whole GTA storyline ends.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> You know what? When Issue 13 of the ultimates comes out, and when Issue 3 of Wolvy vs. Hulk comes out, I will refuse to purchase it. I may read a lot of comics online, but I always make it a point to buy them as well. It's just I can't always go 40 freakin minutes to the nearest comic book store. I refuse to believe that it takes the span of the Entire Civil War crossover (and then a lot) to publish 1 fucking book.



You should have seen Spider-Man & Black Cat: The Evil That Men Do.

#3 came out 3 years after #2.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the 2nd Bullseye vs Punisher comic to come out.  I forget the exact name but it has been forever.  They were going to deal with the whole "Bullseye killed Daredevil's gf" issue.  I think Kevin Smith was working on it, I might be wrong.


*Spoiler*: _Also_ 



I WANT MORE HULK vs WOLVERINE!!!


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You should have seen Spider-Man & Black Cat: The Evil That Men Do.
> 
> #3 came out 3 years after #2.



Pretty sure it was #4 that came out 3 1/2 years after #3. I remembered getting the book where Black Cat got drugged (#3). Then all of a sudden not having heard of the story until it came out in trade.



			
				The Cheat said:
			
		

> What pisses me off is that they have announed that they're working Ulimates#3 and #4 and they #5 in mind when they have yet to finish#2.



I think all they did was announce that the creative team behind Ultimates #3 and #4 nothing more (Jeph Loeb will be working on both, Madureira the first ever artist on the Deadpool Comic! will be on #3 and McGuinness will be on #4). Millar just fell behind because of Civil War and that itself fell behind schedule lol (though that was reported as McNiven; artist schedule restraints).

Ultimate wolvie vs Hulk though is another story.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2007)

So far pretty much all of the Ultimate titles have been pretty good with the exception of Ultimate Extinction and Fantastic Four (Only good thing about UF4 is that they introduced Marvel Zombies)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2007)

Which is now indirectly linked with the 616verse, in a soon-to-be FF crossover.

Give it a few months or a year, and we'll have an Ultimate/616 crossover.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Which is now indirectly linked with the 616verse, in a soon-to-be FF crossover.
> 
> Give it a few months or a year, and we'll have an Ultimate/616 crossover.



The scary thing is, I'm inclined to agree with this statement.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Which is now indirectly linked with the 616verse, in a soon-to-be FF crossover.
> 
> Give it a few months or a year, and we'll have an Ultimate/616 crossover.



I got bet saying when Joe Quesada has stepped aside from E-i-C bizz. I remembered a couple of Joe Q&A over at newsarama saying you ain't going to see Ultimate/616 crossover during his tenure. Cause some dude was being cute suggesting about how Ultimate Cap can switch ova to become the new cap lol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2007)

Ultimate Cap is too awesome, he'll be shagging Ms. Marvel and Janet Pym by the end of the day


----------



## SantanaClaus89 (Apr 10, 2007)

616/Ultimate crossover would the the WORST idea Marvel had ever come up with, and that's saying something...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2007)

SantanaClaus89 said:


> 616/Ultimate crossover would the the WORST idea Marvel had ever come up with, and that's saying something...



Agreed, 616 Cap isn't around to get pwned by Ultimate Cap


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 11, 2007)

@Gai- Hahahha that's harsh


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 17, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Pencils are done, but no pages are submitted for printing yet, according to the last interview I heard on Ultimates #13.



Supposedly it is coming out May 16th.



			
				Gai said:
			
		

> Ultimate Captain America makes up for the atrocity that is 616 Steven Rogers.


 
*Q*uoted *F*or *T*ruth.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2007)

After reading Ultimate Spider-man #108 All I have to say is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Moon Knight/Ronin is the man!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2007)

That chapter made me think 616 Moon Knight = 616 Ronin

I liked that issue actually


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2007)

But doesn't moon knight have his own series going on at the moment? Oh wait this is marvel nvm >_>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> But doesn't moon knight have his own series going on at the moment? Oh wait this is marvel nvm >_>



Marvel and continuity?

This is blasphemy! This is madness!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2007)

Gai said:


> Marvel and continuity?
> 
> This is blasphemy! This is madness!



Madness? THIS IS MARVEL!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2007)

^
THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 21, 2007)

Ultimate X-Men 81 was very good, set up _ALOT_ of stuff


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 21, 2007)

A 616/Ultimate crossover ? I remember Quesada claiming that such crossover would mean that Marvel ran out of ideas . . . Then again, we're about to have a 616/MZ crossover, which may feature Ultimate Dr.Doom. I don't know what to think or even feel anymore.

And I resent that Bendis is nerfing Dr. Strange and Ultimate Spidey


----------



## The Rook (Apr 21, 2007)

Gai said:


> Ultimate X-Men 81 was very good, set up _ALOT_ of stuff


Ultimate Beast is incredible well set up.  He left because he was worried that Xavier was manipulating not just him, but those around him.  Now, he knows that he was manipulated by Xavier for months, right until the moment he "died".  This most likely validated his paranoia (it remains seen if it really was just paranoia [but if it was, wouldn't Xavier make sure Beast wasn't worried about it]) and will feed his growing inferiority complex.  I can't wait to see his next interaction with the X-Men (or the members of the institute; it depends on how they are still set up); they will be more distrusting and resentful of Xavier's actions, and will most likely wonder about their own mentality while they were in his presence.  The Ultimate Marvel universe isn't as accustomed to false deaths, so it will be nice to see their reaction to that as well.

I don't like the fact that he cured himself of his secondary mutation though.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 26, 2007)

So, I'm totally new to Comics. I've heard the Ultimate Universe is the best for Newbies. Is there a Ultimate Version for Daredevil and Elektra too?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 29, 2007)

Yup, there is. I'm sure if you go to the request thread and ask for one, someone will be able to send it to you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2007)

Ultimate Beast gave his blue to Ultimate Thing


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Ultimate Beast is incredible well set up.  He left because he was worried that Xavier was manipulating not just him, but those around him.  Now, he knows that he was manipulated by Xavier for months, right until the moment he "died".  This most likely validated his paranoia (it remains seen if it really was just paranoia [but if it was, wouldn't Xavier make sure Beast wasn't worried about it]) and will feed his growing inferiority complex.  I can't wait to see his next interaction with the X-Men (or the members of the institute; it depends on how they are still set up); they will be more distrusting and resentful of Xavier's actions, and will most likely wonder about their own mentality while they were in his presence.  The Ultimate Marvel universe isn't as accustomed to false deaths, so it will be nice to see their reaction to that as well.
> 
> I don't like the fact that he cured himself of his secondary mutation though.



I wonder what his relationship with storm will be, now that she's all about wolverine, thought at least she's sticking with the theme of dating the hairy guys.

I am concerned about whether or not they intended to bring beast back all along, or if this is just the writers doing some panel gymnastics. I also wonder how long it's going to be before professor Xavier comes back because death doesn't seem to apply to anyone in this universe.


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2007)

Ouch Ultimate Thor just got his ass handed to him :S


----------



## Green Lantern (May 11, 2007)

I'm loving Ultimate Power. Hyperion kicks so much ass 

Makes me wanna start reading Squadron Supreme (although that would kill my spare time even further >.<)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2007)

What the hell is Hyperion?


----------



## Green Lantern (May 11, 2007)

A Marvel Kryptonian? :S

No idea, haven't read Squadron Supreme


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2007)

Reminds me of Sentry

Poor Thor, I actually like him as well


----------



## Arachnia (May 12, 2007)

will thor ever win a fight with a high profile opponent... Do they hate him or something??


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2007)

Sentry without the whining.


----------



## Chatulio (May 12, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> will thor ever win a fight with a high profile opponent... Do they hate him or something??



He held his own pretty well against Ult Hulk and he should own Loki if the everpublish the next Ultimate comic


----------



## Arachnia (May 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> He held his own pretty well against Ult Hulk and he should own Loki if the everpublish the next Ultimate comic



he still lost to normal hulk(one of the annuals...don't remember which) and he really barely slowed down ult. hulk, hercules outmatched him, but hyperion really made him look like a fool here...

and the last issue of vol. 2 of ultimates is supposed to come out on the 16th... and im dreading that as well....

in one of the pics it seems like cap (i hate that guycough*jobber*cough so much) will knock him out from the behind...  there is no justice for thor...


----------



## Rock-Lee (May 12, 2007)

affirmative chatulio.... loki pisses me off... lol.....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> he still lost to normal hulk(one of the annuals...don't remember which) and he really barely slowed down ult. hulk, hercules outmatched him, but hyperion really made him look like a fool here...
> 
> and the last issue of vol. 2 of ultimates is supposed to come out on the 16th... and im dreading that as well....
> 
> in one of the pics it seems like cap (i hate that guycough*jobber*cough so much) will knock him out from the behind...  there is no justice for thor...



There's a ultimate Hercules?


----------



## Juggernaut (May 13, 2007)

I'm just hoping that Ult. Thor beats down Ult. Hyperion.  Especially after the guy takes his hammer and knocks his ass out with it.

I am really hoping the Ult. Verse beats the Ult. Ultraverse.


----------



## Chatulio (May 13, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> he still lost to normal hulk(one of the annuals...don't remember which) and he really barely slowed down ult. hulk, hercules outmatched him, but hyperion really made him look like a fool here...
> 
> and the last issue of vol. 2 of ultimates is supposed to come out on the 16th... and im dreading that as well....
> 
> in one of the pics it seems like cap (i hate that guycough*jobber*cough so much) will knock him out from the behind...  there is no justice for thor...



There is no Ult Hercules though 

He broke several of the Hulks ribs, which was more than the entire shield strike force could do  

Besides Ult Thor i believe is weaker than 616 Thor.

Hyperion gave him the pimp slap of doom there it was on the same level as Orehimes shunpo slap to Ulq. :amazed


And its about bloody time they bring about the next issue i can't wait to see Loki blown to bits


----------



## Arachnia (May 13, 2007)

Oops, that was from Blood oath


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> There is no Ult Hercules though
> 
> He broke several of the Hulks ribs, which was more than the entire shield strike force could do
> 
> ...



Pretty much most of the Ult verse is weaker than the 616. There are very few exceptions to this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2007)

Ultimate Quicksilver and Hawkeye, for one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 14, 2007)

Ultimate Cap and Ultimate Namor as well. Also add in Ultimate Doom, as the Magic he had around his body (Although it was Reed in the body) was apparently too much for an 616-esque version of the Fantastic Four. He just walked through them like they were nothing.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 14, 2007)

Will we ever see ultimate Red Skull? I bet he would be more stronger than his 616 self.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2007)

I can't believe that Ultimates 2 #13 is coming out.  I'm totally looking forward to this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Quicksilver and Hawkeye, for one.





Justice And Rule said:


> Ultimate Cap and Ultimate Namor as well. Also add in Ultimate Doom, as the Magic he had around his body (Although it was Reed in the body) was apparently too much for an 616-esque version of the Fantastic Four. He just walked through them like they were nothing.



The Ultimate Doom/Reed owning the Zombie F4 was awesome


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2007)

I never read Ultimate FF, any good?


----------



## Timur Lane (May 16, 2007)

Ultimates 13 is finally out bitches!!!!!!!! 

Got to pick this up now.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2007)

Ultimates 2 #13 is officially out!!  Have you guys seen that bomb 7+(I think) spread?  That was sweet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 16, 2007)

On Ultimate FF: I'd say it's underrated, though it has its down-spots. It has three damn good starter arcs, a decent annual, a weird fourth arc, a the famous zombie crossover, two substandard arcs (Namor and President Thor), and finally topping off with the dispatching of the Zombies, the great introduction of Thanos, and a solid little Diablo Arc. I'd say read it.

On Ultimate #13: A very well-done finish, especially in respect to Loki's powers. Interesting endings all around, but they need to start working on the next Ultimates project as the whole team is really in limbo at the moment, even with this excellent ending. The massive delay does weigh a little heavy on this (I still don't see how this could possibly be delayed as long as it was), but it's still a great story in what could have been the best series of all time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 16, 2007)

^Likewise. Civil War wasn't so big a project that this got pushed back as long as it did. Though I did notice they changed the secretary of Defense to Gates sinces Don Rumsy resigned in December.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 16, 2007)

Goodness. Ultimates 13 was a giant let down given how friggin' long they made us wait. I can't believe i'm saying this but it felt rushed. How laughable is that after wating 45 years for it to come out?

All of Hitch's work seems to have gone into the spread and none of it elsewhere.  The lame ending somewhat echoes Millar's Civil War ending.

Although if they hadn't of made us wait for so long I would be less disappointed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I never read Ultimate FF, any good?



Personally I don't like it



Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Ultimates 2 #13 is officially out!!  Have you guys seen that bomb 7+(I think) spread?  That was sweet.



THEY REALLY PREPARED FOR GLORY!

*ahem*



Justice And Rule said:


> On Ultimate FF: I'd say it's underrated, though it has its down-spots. It has three damn good starter arcs, a decent annual, a weird fourth arc, a the famous zombie crossover, two substandard arcs (Namor and President Thor), and finally topping off with the dispatching of the Zombies, the great introduction of Thanos, and a solid little Diablo Arc. I'd say read it.



For me the only parts were the ones imvolving zombies and some of Ultimate Thanos



> On Ultimate #13: A very well-done finish, especially in respect to Loki's powers. Interesting endings all around, but they need to start working on the next Ultimates project as the whole team is really in limbo at the moment, even with this excellent ending. The massive delay does weigh a little heavy on this (I still don't see how this could possibly be delayed as long as it was), but it's still a great story in what could have been the best series of all time.



Total agree



Delta Shell said:


> Goodness. Ultimates 13 was a giant let down given how friggin' long they made us wait. I can't believe i'm saying this but it felt rushed. How laughable is that after wating 45 years for it to come out?
> 
> All of Hitch's work seems to have gone into the spread and none of it elsewhere.  The lame ending somewhat echoes Millar's Civil War ending.
> 
> Although if they hadn't of made us wait for so long I would be less disappointed.



But Ultimate Thor is so awesome!


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2007)

How can you hate the smashy smashy that is Thor  Wanda and the robot XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

So I guess Ultimate Wanda and Quicksilver aren't really into abit of family loving then

I guess all Scarlet Witches are abit into robot fetishes


----------



## Batman (May 17, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Goodness. Ultimates 13 was a giant let down given how friggin' long they made us wait. I can't believe i'm saying this but it felt rushed. How laughable is that after wating 45 years for it to come out?
> 
> All of Hitch's work seems to have gone into the spread and none of it elsewhere.  The lame ending somewhat echoes Millar's Civil War ending.
> 
> Although if they hadn't of made us wait for so long I would be less disappointed.



I totally disagree. I thought it wasn't going to be good because nothing could live up to the horrible wait, but the minute I got about 3 or 4 pages into it I was sold. Best finale in a long effing time. Now let there NEVER be another Ultimates series with that type of wait again.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2007)

Agreed, the wait was too damn long.  Great series though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 17, 2007)

Still waiting for Ult. Wolvy vs Hulk for over a year now...


----------



## The Rook (May 17, 2007)

My biggest issue with the finale of the Ultimates 2 was the end of the book.  Instead of having in some flashback that has nothing to do with what just occurred, they could have spent some time going over something related to the story.  The Hulk just magically showed up.  Where did he come from?  How did he learn to better control himself?  Is he staying.  He tends to destroy New York every once and awhile; are they going to let him free?  Is he going to wage war on the Illuminati?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 17, 2007)

Well, that was partially explored in Wolverine vs. Hulk, but Marvel just dropped the ball on it. I can't fault Millar and Hitch for other Ultimate screwups.

But at the very least, it was a good read. On a second time around, you really start to appreciate that the characters were done in such a spot on fashion (Especially Ultimate Stark, w00ty!). I can't find how it is like Civil War, since it has a really decisive end, and it did work.

The only questions I have are this: Where the hell have the Ultimates been this year?


----------



## Timur Lane (May 17, 2007)

Ultimate Iron Man/Tony Stark is much better than the 616 version now.
The Ultimate version just does more for me than the normal one, laidback,witty and a bit sarcastic.

I like him.


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2007)

Wasn't the problem with the Ultimates was that the writer was swamped with work?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Ultimate Iron Man/Tony Stark is much better than the 616 version now.
> The Ultimate version just does more for me than the normal one, laidback,witty and a bit sarcastic.
> 
> I like him.



Agreed 150%. Ultimate Tony is awesome (and is hilarious in #13). Ultimate Cap is awesome (he doesn't take no crap). Ultimate Thor is awesome (much more down to Earth). Ultimate Hawkeye is awesome. Ultimate Wasp and Pym are much more resonable than the 616 counterparts. Even Ultimate Fury is majroyl awesome

Millar might have dropped the ball on Civil War (but it isn't really his fault) but I think he totally redeems himself with the Ultimates


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, the Ultimates kick ass. What is going on with the third series? After waiting this long I hope they have already planned out most of the third. I don't know if I can take much more of these delays.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2007)

I really like Millar's interpretation of The Avengers in the Ultimate Universe.  They're similar to their 616 versions, but still feel unique and fresh.


----------



## Beau Logan (May 19, 2007)

I just started reading Ultimate X-Men and *I do not approve of this Colossus/Northstar fiasco.* 

Aside from that, the plots are intresting for the most part and the art dosen't change as much as the other versions. So I'm okay with it in the long run.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 19, 2007)

Finally got around to reading Ultimates. In short: AWESOME.

I want Ultimate Tony Stark in the 616 Universe. He would be drinking and womanizing and flanting his awesomeness all of the place instead of being the ultimate killjoy he is right now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Finally got around to reading Ultimates. In short: AWESOME.
> 
> I want Ultimate Tony Stark in the 616 Universe. He would be drinking and womanizing and flanting his awesomeness all of the place instead of being the ultimate killjoy he is right now.



He'll have to fight Ares for Black Widow's hand


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 19, 2007)

Gai said:


> He'll have to fight Ares for Black Widow's hand



He made freinds with Ultimate Thor. Why not make friend's with Ares?

Besides he could always sweat talk the new female Ultron and they get the whole 'merging' thing done the right way; In the sack.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2007)

That's so disgusting it would work

Especially with Ultimate Vision II X Ultimate Scarlet Witch


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

^Tell me about it.  What the 616 verse needs now more than ever is Ultimate TS in there to jumpstart things up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2007)

Ultimate X-Men 82 and Ultimate Spider-man 109 are the bomb


*Spoiler*: _This is a meditating Dr. Strange!_


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2007)

^Best Dr.Strange EVER!!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2007)

^ Lol! Looks like Stark got to Strange.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 22, 2007)

Ultimate Kingpin is the man! It's so funny how he belittled Pete and told him that he owns him!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

The Ultimateverse only gets better and better. It's a pity that Bendis ain't going to be writing for Ult SM much longer. He did a good job in setting the Ultimateverse up, there are few 616 characters that I like more than the Ultimate ones


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

Truer words, but I'm eager to see bendis get his hands on another great icon. Always love his writng.


----------



## VENOMSGOD101 (May 24, 2007)

i love the Ultimateverse but i have there VENOM


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

If you meant to say "I hate their venom" Than I agree with you to an extent, not that I hated their portrayal or their "reinvention" of it's introduction, but more that the storyline was pretty dull for my tastes and led to several issues of depression that only peter parker could pull off.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 24, 2007)

What I'm impressed with about "The Ultimates" is how cinematic the series is. It feels like I'm reading a fully realized storyboard for a series of movies. It seems to flow perfectly from one issue to another and of course being very well written with consitantly great art helps also.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2007)

^ Also helps that Fury looks like Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2007)

^Quoted for truth


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

Since they're not going to be making any more 'Ultimates' (you know working for the government etc) They should just continue to do these massive one shots like Ultimate Power.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

Batman said:


> Since they're not going to be making any more 'Ultimates' (you know working for the government etc) They should just continue to do these massive one shots like Ultimate Power.



If they do, hopefully they don't suck as badly as Ultimate War did


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 25, 2007)

Or the ultimate Galactus arc


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2007)

I thought it wasn't that bad. The two weren't that bad and the third was let down by a rushed ending.


----------



## Batman (May 26, 2007)

Ultimate Glactus was pretty cool. They need to put Ultimate Sam Wilson in one of the titles, as long as the writing remains up to par. That was one of the best showcasing or a character that's new to the ultimate universe we've had.

Ultimate Moonknight and Ultimate Vision on the other hand. . .


----------



## Lord Snow (May 26, 2007)

Iissue #109 of ultimate spider-man reminded me why I like it so much: the villians fight with unorthodox, but suprisingly effective tactics. Kingpin defeats our hero not by beating him up (though he does do that), but by telling him how much money he's going to make off of owning the copyright to Spider-Man's likeness. It's like Doc Ock's plan to get at Hammer way back: he calls a press conference at Hammer's secret factory. That's just nutty!


----------



## Schmikes (Jun 7, 2007)

What's up with the new giant silver surfer? I'm a big fan of SS and I dont want to see him turn into something just to make up for the whole galactus left.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 9, 2007)

Schmikes said:


> What's up with the new giant silver surfer? I'm a big fan of SS and I dont want to see him turn into something just to make up for the whole galactus left.


Here's the thing....

I don't think this is the Ultimate Silver Surfer....



This Silver Surfer is from another universe, maybe even from 616 or a 616 clone.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 11, 2007)

I've real almost all of the ultimate titles and even though I've never read anything with 616 thor , all I have to say is that ultimate thor rules.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

Ultimate Knights had a pretty disappointingly bad ending tbh :/


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 29, 2007)

I was re-reading the last ish of Ultimates, and just realized Cap's old girl (the one that married Bucky) said this:


*
WE'LL* be waiting, insterad of I. Could that mean that she's pregnant? Is there a son of Captain America running around? And if she was, was Cap just too much of a 'Good ol boy' to realize what she was inferring?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 8, 2007)

if indeed there is a baby coming, Id say that is a good sign that in the future Ultimate Cap is either going to be killed, or that his so is going to go rogue and become his greatest enemy.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 9, 2007)

Dr. Doom returns  Twas only a matter of time.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 11, 2007)

Doom's back?  Elaborate.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 11, 2007)

^In Ultimate Power #6


----------



## Galt (Jul 13, 2007)

so when did Ultimate Scarlet Witch start talking like she's from freaking Lord of the Rings?  Seriously, this is insane.  In one issue she goes "YOU'RE SCREWED" and in the next it's eldritch magicks and blah blah blah.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 13, 2007)

Ultimate power 6 is out? Thought it was a week out still.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 14, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate power 6 is out? Thought it was a week out still.



Yup, got out last week I believe


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2007)

Holy fo shizzle ma nizzle?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 30, 2007)

Please forgive my marvel cosmic ignorance, but who is teh silver surfer's master in Ultimate FF #44? Does he have a 616 counterpart or is he an original villain? He calls himself Revka Temerlune Edifex Scyros III "The King with no Enemies"


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 30, 2007)

Edit: Ok nvm, I got to 107, that finished up the Clone Saga, and I'm not in a hurry to finish the "Ultimate Knights" arc, so I can wait for that.

Although I have to say that the other arc involving all the New York gang war fair was freaking spectacular.

I believe it was called "The Warriors" or something. It was before Ultimate Silver Sable was reamed in the ass (I mean god she was so worthless).

It was funny when that huge fight broke out in Hammerheads house, and at the end Spidey just webs everyone up and calls the police...of course it ends with Black Cat throwing up on him, but it was still all funny to watch.

Anyone see the preview panel for Ultimates 3? Looks kinda weaksauce (worlds mightiest vs. the x-men's leftovers?).


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 2, 2007)

I hate to double post, but has anyone else read the "God War" arc in Ultimate Fantastic Four?

Is it just me...or does Ultimate Thanos appear/act more like *Darkseid*, that guy talking to the Seed look like *High Father*, and this whole "reality" appear A LOT like the *Fourth World*.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 2, 2007)

Uh, check out IGN's comic page. Apparently there is a bunch going on in the Ultimate Universe in the upcoming year.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2007)

Doom has returned!  YESSSSS!  Now I wanna know how badly he fucked up the zombies.


----------



## Beau Logan (Aug 17, 2007)

I took a loooong break from the UXM series...

​


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 4, 2007)

We're never gonna learn how Doom got out of Zombieverse. Nothing would make sense.

He arrived after they ate Galactus, so unless it took them awhile to absorb the Power Cosmic, Doom is about to get his ass handed to him (regardless how kick ass he was when he took out the Frightful Four).

This just shows you how much of a retcon Ultimate Power will be if it continues.

It not only takes a step back from Ultimate continuinity, but the current Zombie continuinity.

It has to take place before Grand Theft America (but so does everything persumably), hell it has to take place before Cable.

It has to take place before Clone Saga...

Damn...I hate Ultimate Power so much.

The one little good it does (reintroducing Doom) doesn't outweigh how much crap it unloads on the continunity.


----------



## The Rook (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you not understand?  He's motherf  ing Ultimate Doom!  The Zombie Galactii were just lucky he wasn't 616 Doom.


(Seriously though, who here would love a Doom/MZ mini?)


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

616 Doom was raped in his own fortress by the Zombies...

Of course I don't really take Marvel Zombies vs. Army of Darkness, that seriously...


----------



## The Rook (Sep 5, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> 616 Doom was raped in his own fortress by the Zombies...
> 
> Of course I don't really take Marvel Zombies vs. Army of Darkness, that seriously...


That was a wannabe 616 Doom


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

The only real difference in Zombieverse, is Captain America's timeline. We cannot say it is any different than 616 without full proof.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 7, 2007)

How's Ultimate X-Men coming along? I haven't read it since Calypso became Queen of the Morlocks in Underneath part 2(?).


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ultimate Power #7*

The issue was pretty good and the twist ending was interesting.

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Power #7_ 





The original Squadron Supreme show up at the end or at least some version of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2007)

maybe this is doom before he is sent to zombie earth, since kitty and peter are still dating and everything


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 14, 2007)

Perhaps...I never thought of that...but it would mean his return, and by proxy this series, is worthless. It bring ZERO continuinity...all it does it make plot holes.


Screw that.

Anyone read UXM #86


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still boring...only thing that suprised me was when Bishop admits he is married to Psylocke in his future...which I sort of figured (that he would be with someone that is currently a kid in this timeline), although I thought it would have been Dazzler since he paid way too much attention to her the last few issues.

Although even that was such a lame thing. He didn't have to blurt it out like that... God the dialogue of this comic has went to shit ever since they started fighting, first Wolverine popping jokes like he's Spider-Man, then Psylocke saying "Bloody Hell" like every other word. ZOMG doez tat maek HER liek BRETESH NOWZ?!?!!?

Also this X-Men team is getting there ass handed to them constantly. In "Tomorrow People" the X-Men didn't have this much trouble with the Sentinels, and those people were just learning their powers. This team has 3 Veterans (Bishop, Wolverine, Storm) and only 3 Newbies (Dazzler, Angel, Pyro) and a Unknown (Psylocke might be having trouble with her new body/powers).

They are all disjoined and don't really work as a team, hopefully that will be acknowledged at the end of this Arc, and they start training.

Also we're still running a mile a minute with these Storylines. We got Sentinels, Legacy Virus, Sentinels, Phoenix, Sentinels, Stryfe, Sentinels, and Sentinels. I won't be suprised if we go back to the Morlocks for a bit next issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2007)

you forgot shadow king


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 14, 2007)

There wasn't a scene for it in 86 (thank god). No that list I was rolling through was the chronological path of events in issue #86 (by their overall purpose).

I'm glad Storm didn't have another freak out...I'm getting tired of her being caught by Wolverine. So help me god if there relationship continues to play out this way 

At first it was intresting, a sort of "will they, won't they", now it's juvinile, to the point where I don't care either way. Storm has obviously gotten over Beast, the scene in 86 shows he is still a fucktard who acts before all the peices are set, as well as being a paranoid, butthurting little shit, that didn't deserve Storm pussy to begin with.

Either screw Wolverine or don't, but spare us these little tender moments, it is teh ghey, and it reminds me of Scott and Jean from the 80's.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2007)

uff, Jean was a net girl power episode, but it reaaaalt screwed up ciclops

 save us oh great josh wheadon


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the way U-Xmen is heading, I simply see it as a lot of stories that will be get played out. The alternative is to launch a 'Ultimate Astonishing/Uncanny/Adjective-less X-Men' titles and destroy our wallets/bandwidth even more


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just finished reading Ultimate Ironman. It was great! I hope the second mini-series is released soon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 15, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just finished reading Ultimate Ironman. It was great! I hope the second mini-series is released soon.



Are you fucking kidding me? How is monkey bite, brain body, great?

I wouldn't waste the poop it would take to shit on that 

Sure cosmetically the story is alright. Even somewhat intresting (although I hate the stuff that happens at the Prep School, and Baxter Building...it is lame), and some stuff is intresting, like how the Iron-Man suit is a huge battle mech at first, and it sucks.

But the Brain Body is shit. Tony Stark is supposed to be the Bruce Wayne of Marvel, meaning he uses his Brain (not Brain Body) and money to take down bad guys. Mixing two secondary traits from two characters (Wolverine, and Reed Richards) and turning him into a meta-human, is lame.

There isn't even any point to the Brain Body, his mom didn't need to give him a brain body. It is just retarted.

So now he is smarter because his entire body is a brain, and he has super healing...wow...thanks whoever came up with this.

Scott-Card can suck my balls on this one, srsly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2007)

To each his own man...

Yeah, the brain body thing is kinda weird, but overall really enjoyed reading this one, which is why I used the word "great".


----------



## Thorn (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anybody have a download for Ultimate Power #7?  I can't seem to find it anywhere. x_X


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2007)

^I second that


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 15, 2007)

Who the hell would want to? Seriously you are doing nothing but submitting your eyes to poison if you read Ultimate Power, it is the worst Event in the history of Mankinda.

Now lets go on to USM #113

Ok for the first time since Ultimate Hobgoblin, I'm intrested in this book. It seems that Osborn continues to be Batshit Insane, but we are again given proof of this by his inner dialogue.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Point 1: Bendis's dialogue, is granted, rambling in nature to begin with. I suppose this is what makes him great to write the inner dialogue of a crazy person. Osborn's inner crazies, are believable. He just keeps going on and on and on, but all through it, you can understand what the hell he is going on about, and why he is thinking in this way (no matter how twisted the outlook is).

Also I love how Osborn always mentions his "son" to people, and they think he is talking about Harry, when he actually is talking about Peter/Spider-Man.

Point 2:
112 sucked. Sure I enjoyed the new art, but it went nowhere besides the "Cliche Highschool Baby Project LAWLS!". This actually went somewhere, and we got to see Goblin actually kick some ass. I also like how they explained his powers are always getting stronger, and this explains why Doc Ock's powers have changed.

Point 3:
Gwen Stacy/Carnage is FREE!!!! 

 I'll never let anyone hurt you again Ultimate Gwen Stacy.

Minor Notes
- Carol Danvers sucks at being the leader of Shield...why is she next in line if Fury is gone? She was a security officer in Ultimate Secret, and now she is qualified to lead the biggest Military Organization in the U.S.? WTF!?!?!

-Why the hell do we keep getting Carol? She was in this issue, and Ultimate Fantastic Four...where the hell is Captain Marvel, is his arm still broken from Ultimate Extinction, or did they break up and now she won't let him be a super-hero? That bitch!!!! 

- Post-Grand Theft America!!! Captain America and the rest still go by the Ultimates! (I was afraid they would call themselves The Avengers). I think Fury is getting his arm replaced, which is why he is gone right now. Captain America is wearing his Ultimates 1 costume (not wearing the cool helmet anymore unfortunatly...) I think this is what forces Spider-Man to join the New Ultimates, and leads to Ultimates 3.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 15, 2007)

I might as well finish what I started, right?

Anyways, I liked USM *113 because it gave us a story from a different perspective.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2007)

But, but, but, I want DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2007)

Ultimate Power #7 was like wtf? Had like 60000 different tangents in there


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2007)

Thor was ALLMIGHTY
He's on fire this week!


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 16, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Thor was ALLMIGHTY
> He's on fire this week!



Yup ... Only thing I dislike is that Reed is innocent now Would be nice to have him fuck-up big time once...


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't believe you people are actually talking about Ultimate Power in here...

Please make an alternate thread so I can avoid such crap, or maybe just make a new rule that you can only talk about Ultimate Books that aren't complete crap.

Anyone who says that Ultimate Power is good, give me your address and name, because you deserve to have your throat slit.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Yup ... Only thing I dislike is that Reed is innocent now Would be nice to have him fuck-up big time once...



No, 'cause he's in hot watter on 616earth right now, and in ultimate fantastic four too, you don't want to make him too bad


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 16, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Can't believe you people are actually talking about Ultimate Power in here...
> 
> Please make an alternate thread so I can avoid such crap, or maybe just make a new rule that you can only talk about Ultimate Books that aren't complete crap.
> 
> Anyone who says that Ultimate Power is good, give me your address and name, because you deserve to have your throat slit.



No1 said it was good...and the only reason I read it is because I heard it has Thor so I wanted to see some butt kicking. Highlight of all the 7 issues is the art IMO...


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 16, 2007)

You wanna see Ultimate Thor, read the Ultimates.

Ultimate Power actually sucks in that it makes Thor look weak compared to Hyperion (who technically has Pre-Crisis Superman powers, so he could probably defeat all of them by himself if they let him).

The Art...well the fact that the Cover of Ultimate Power 7, was a panel in Ultimate Power 6... Some of it is alright, like Quicksilver (although he looks a little old) and I like all the Squadron models.

However the girls look like Pornstars. All the girls got a D-Cup (when Scarlet Witch was portrayed with a slightly large pair, and Wasp had probably a B-cup, all in all Widow had the biggest juggs on the Ultimates by far).

NOt to mention it seems all the faces are rips from celebrity faces. However this is good sin a sense that everyone at least looks a little different (more than just "different hair"), better than USM where every girl with Blonde hair looks like Gwen Stacy.


And if we're going to discuss Ultimate Power, lets discuss why it sucks, not any overtly cool aspects of it (all of the cool stuff is fucking fanboi illusions anyways).

Why was the only X-Men member shown in the last 3 issues Shadowcat? Was she the only one that came along?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2007)

In 7, ciclops storm and wolverine show up(wich is funny, because it looks like XMLII)
it also shows Thor loosing his patience and opening up a can of thor fu on hiperion's ass, beating him up to where bashe his brains with his hammer


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 17, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *You wanna see Ultimate Thor, read the Ultimates.
> *
> Ultimate Power actually sucks in that it makes Thor look weak compared to Hyperion (who technically has Pre-Crisis Superman powers, so he could probably defeat all of them by himself if they let him).
> 
> ...



I already read The Ultimates and I just loved it all. And you got me on the fanboy part, coz I am a Thor fanboy


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultimate *THOR* and DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM  pwn the omniverse


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

I don`t know if any one has posted this yet:

*Ultimate Spider-Man #114 Preview*

Here you go:



*Spoiler*: __ 




So, Mary Jane freaks out big time and all. I guess her mom freaks out as well because SHIELD told her Norman Osborn was the one responsable for the Clone Saga deal a while ago, right?

So Miles Warren is indeed Harry's old hypnotherapist, and judging by the call he gets here and the cover for issue #117, things don't look good for Harry.
Wonder if May and Peter will find out about his relationship to the Osborns.

It was nice to see Peter being completely honest with his aunt, it's a refreshing touch to the series.



This arc is looking great so far.

IGN also has a first look to the Ultimates Saga, which made me interested in getting it despite the meh Brooks cover. The interior page looks fantastic though, and so does the premise.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it just me...or does MJ have really big breasts for a teenager...and not by comic standards...that issue where she dressed like a tramp with the black wig, her tits were HUGE.

She's 15...but they are like the size of Peter's head...And if you compare it to other girls of the same age and drawn by the same artist, her rack is really above average. Liz and Gwen don't have fun bags like that... Neither did Sue during Clone Saga.

Basically, what is up wit dem tittays?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not, it's not just you. Marvel is just keeping up with the times. At the risk of sounding like a pedo, teenagers seem to develop faster these days compared to my "wonder years".

**


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2007)

any word from Ultimate Apocalypse yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

No, not since the Sinister story line.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 29, 2007)

And Sinister is dead, so there are no more characters who directly tie in with that storyline. And god forbid any show up. We already have too much crap to work around, with Phoenix, Fenris, Legacy Virus, Ultimate Stryfe, and Shadow King, as much as I love Apocalypse (especially a reinvention, since his current 616 incarnation is so flacid), unless he ties in with one of those storylines, I don't want to hear about him anytime soon.

Besides Apocalypse deserves his own event, especailly since I think the writers will take him down a similair road he took in the Evolution cartoon (Crossover Event! Ultimate Age of Apocalypse!).

Edit: I have a feeling Ultimate Cable and Ultimate Stryfe will be related with Ultimate Apocalypse (yeah you can imagine that was a hard leap); and that Ult. Cable and Ult. Bishop obviously come from Ult. AoA.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2007)

Just read the last part of Ultimate Silver Surfer...I have to tell you...I have no idea what the FUCK that was about. ZERO, NADA, ABSOLUTLY NO IDEA.

I mean sure, I understood the storyline. SS was brought to earth by Reed, and in turn the SS found that his search for a planet with a similair...I guess brain signature as his former planet... was over. He prought the Psycho-Man, and thus the entire population of Earth (or New York...America?...Whatever) was brought back to the Psycho's homeworld.

There they lived as hippies until...SS showed his true nature, he was a slave to Psycho for having destroyed the former world (Mass-Riot caused by cutting off Psycho's control for a few hours). Then Reed comes to save the day, and the entire thing just spirals into a whole other dimension of WTF.

Why did we need this? What does the Silver Searcher have to do with Gah Lak Tus, and the anti-bodies that look exactly like them. It's just dumb, and Reed saying "ZOMG it must've encountered Gah Lak Tus at SOME POINT IN ANOTHER TIME."

That doesn't establish anything, it just shows that the writer wanted to do whatever the fuck he did, but didn't want to follow continuinity and was too lazy to have it make any sense.

Ultimate Fantastic Four is once again the worst Ultimate book on sale now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Just read the last part of Ultimate Silver Surfer...I have to tell you...I have no idea what the FUCK that was about. ZERO, NADA, ABSOLUTLY NO IDEA.
> 
> I mean sure, I understood the storyline. SS was brought to earth by Reed, and in turn the SS found that his search for a planet with a similair...I guess brain signature as his former planet... was over. He prought the Psycho-Man, and thus the entire population of Earth (or New York...America?...Whatever) was brought back to the Psycho's homeworld.
> 
> ...


... and THIS is the reason I never bothered reading that story.


Can anyone tell me the book and issue that Reed and Rltimate Reed met?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2007)

They never really met. During the Arc "Crossover" Reed begins talking with an alternate version of himself. At first we're lead to believe this is 616 Reed because they are very similair. The "Older" Reed instruct Ultimate Reed to build a dimensional gateway, which Ult. Reed does because he is a naive twat.

However, once he crosses over, he discovers that the "Older" Reed's world was a ruined wasteland, filled with Zombie versions of the heroes we love. This is what began Marvel Zombies.

What we thought was 616 Reed was really just Zombie Reed using...I suppose a hologram to make himself appear normal, in order to get a dumb version fo himself to open a gateway.

He is killed by Ultimate Doctor Doom during the Frightful Arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone here read The Ultimates. I downloaded part 1 and 2 a while ago, but I hadn't really had an urge to read it (not much of an Avengers fan). Could someone give me a yay or nay, because I'm deleting a lot of crap that I don't watch or use from my hard drive.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a great read, from my point of view. Good art. Do try and read it if you have the time and space. What with all the hype for Ultimates 3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 11, 2007)

The Ultimates is one of the best Marvel books ever created.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it all "Truth, Justice and blah blah blah" like the Avengers were or bad-ass like the New Avengers are?


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 11, 2007)

It has some bad-ass moments. And some funny ones as well. Well worth the read, if you ask me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks xingzup19


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, lets be honest with ourselves...

At the current pace it's going at, how many more years does the Ultimate Marvel Universe have.

2 Years?

3 Years?

Maybe we should make a poll. With Ultimate Origins pushed back until Summer 2008, and the rest of the Universe appearing more stale and flacid than a 90 Year Old dog, how long will it take before everyone looks at the dog and realizes "Hey...that's a fucking corpse..."

And those who were looking forward to Ultimates 3...


*Spoiler*: __ 











Anyone who thinks this is good, should cut their tongue out now, because they obviously don't have any good taste.

Edit: Ok the Art is ok, but this is the Fucking Ultimates, not Excalibur.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Ultimates 3 artwork is amazing.

Also, I give Ultimate Marvel a ten year run (total), if they don't add more titles.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok apperently Ultimate Marvel doesn't get good again until next January.

Ultimate FF= Return of Ultimate Thanos from the godly (and totally not a rip-off of the Fourth World) "God War" arc.

Ultimate Spider-Man= Ultimate Amazing Friends, it seems Bendis is making good on his claim that he has whittled down the concept of USM to nothing more than reimagining the crappy part of the Spider-Man franchise. Also I totally call that Liz Allen is going to be Firestar (I called this awhile ago).

Ultimate X-Men= Ultimate Apocalypse! After a year of build-up, the weird lip bastard is making his entrance into the Ultimate Universe!

Ultimate 3= Egh...well it wouldn't be Marvel to have everything perfect...for some reason the Ultimates are fighting the Brotherhood...who aren't even important enough to be X-Men villians anymore...

Ultimate Ironman= Not ONE BUT TWO! Now the version of Tony Stark that everyone loves gets two books to himself, and his greatness. Ultimate Ironman 2, continuing where Ultimate Ironman left off, hopefully we won't be presented with the Monkey-bite=Brain-body concept from the first series, but will be introduced to Ultimate Armor Wars.

Ultimate Ironman vs. Hulk= Hopefully it will be completed unlike Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk. Seems like a good concept. Although I once again wonder why people keep tacking "Geneticist" to Tony Stark's resume, maybe his Ultimate version has a broader learning.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link. 

Last night I downloaded the entire Ultimate Marvel run. Other than Ultimate X-Men, Gah Lak'tus and the Ironman mini, I haven't read the others. 

Ultimate Adventures seems like it'll be pretty funny.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2007)

Um...this is an Ultimate Marvel thread. Two of those characters are still alive in UM, and one doesn't exist.

This is your last warning


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2007)

Any comic with Venom raping face is good in my books


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2007)

Ultimate Spiderman's spreadshit was made of epic win of the highest degree
Danvers: It's not a gun, it's a neural neutralizer, and today you two are agents of shield
Kitty: It's not a gun
Peter: It's a noonoo, nonoliner
Kitty: And we're agents of shield now
Peter: We better do something cool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2007)

Ultimate Power just went even more nuts crazy.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2007)

DOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2007)

From what marvel.com's description, Ultimate Power seems pretty interesting. I'm waiting until I have all 9 issues before I start reading though.


----------



## lekki (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sorry but I hated that whole Ultimate Thanos and Ronin being his son and all that abstract fighting that even after reading the book 10 times you still didn't get.

What I do like about Ultimate FF is the fact that Reed is a lot more monstrous than in the 616 universe. Makes it a bit more fair for poor Benjy.

Ultimate Spiderman and the Ultimates are still the two best titles they have. Ultimate X-men was good but is now Ultimately so-so.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ultimate Power is the dumbest comic in the history of mankind. Anyone who likes it deserves death in the slowest manner. The story is terrible, the art is terrible. If Ultimate Power is ever acknowledged as cannon within the Ultimate Marvel Universe, I will be forced to burn every Ultimate Marvel comic. Yes Ultimate Power is so bad, that it taints the continuinity it is involved in, that is how bad it is...​*
Proof from Wikipedia...and remember, to be apart of the Colbertnation you must believe everything written into Wikipedia...


----------



## lekki (Nov 2, 2007)

Next time try spoiler tags...


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 2, 2007)

@neoDMC Thor is a god its established in Ultimates 2  Unless Thors insanity is contagious and the entire  Ultimates universe imagined the invasion from Norse mithology.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2007)

You both are demons in human flesh.

1) lekki you are a Kintari from the the desolate wastes of Gehenna. You feast on those who stray from the path of truth by hiding it. You are attempting to force me to use spoiler tags, in order to feast on the souls of the the other posters who need to see to the truth. You evil bitch >.>

2) Chatulio you are Demodand from the swirling caverns of Pandemonium. Your goal in life is to whisper lies through the mouth of sane men. By causing men to tell lies, you hope to force them into the darkness that you dwell within...bastard >.>

Other than that...I didn't spoiler tag it because it must be known.

And yes, Thor is a god, but he doesn't talk like one. If you read Ultimates 1 and 2, sure he does use some old world terminology, but he talks like a normal person. The best example is the dialogue he has during Gods and Monsters, especially during The Passion, where it seemed very appropriate for him to go all "God-Lingo" on us, but he doesn't.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 9, 2007)

*Ultimate Venom is a power house!*
​


----------



## deathgod (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope that's not hawkeyes with the guns. He was so badass when he killed ppl with arrows and his own nails. Having him use a gun just seems like a downgrade. Also is that a new wasp I see?


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 9, 2007)

deathgod said:


> I hope that's not hawkeyes with the guns. He was so badass when he killed ppl with arrows and his own nails. Having him use a gun just seems like a downgrade. Also is that a new wasp I see?



I believe they redesigned a lot of characters in this.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2007)

It is written by Loeb...it is going to suck.

They crapatized the characters, and the story.

Prepare for none of this to make sense.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> *Ultimate Venom is a power house!*
> ​



Wah, kinda like how Venom is currently in the 616verse. He's considered the strongest Thunderbolt even though that should belong to Radiative Man (who has tangled with Namor equally)



NeoDMC said:


> It is written by Loeb...it is going to suck.
> 
> They crapatized the characters, and the story.
> 
> Prepare for none of this to make sense.



True but I never expected much when I heard that it was going to be a typical 'Avengers vs Magneto' type story.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2007)

You can expect even less after hearing what Loeb has planned for the team...

Typesetting a Note Box

Wasp as the leader? Wow, way to attempt at drama without making any sense Loeb. Wasp as leader may bring conflict within the team, but the actual appointment makes no sense.

No doubt that Ultimates will be an exact copy of 616 Classic Avengers. Captain America's character will be bland, and he'll be the best good-guy ever no doubt. 

Also what is with this redemption for Tony Stark, has Loeb lost his fucking mind and thinks that Ultimate Tony has done the things that 616 Tony has done? Out of all the Ultimate Characters, Ultimate Tony is probably the only all-around good guy. I mean he drinks, but really, who cares?

Valkerie has powers and is going out with Thor now...did Loeb even read Ultimates 2, or did he just skim through a summary? Oh I know, Mad wanted to draw a big titted, blonde asgardian. And because Loeb doesn't have a creative bone in his body, he can't come up with a new character, so they just took a current one, EVEN THOUGH IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.

And don't tell me it will be explained. It'll be a fucking footnote, probably saying that she was sucking Thor's cock and the semen she swallowed gave her super powers.

Also Joe Mad seems to be really shitty at character design, since it looks like unlike Ultimates where the characters changed outfits regularly, Ultimates 3, everyone will be wearing the same uniforms ALL THE TIME EVERY PANEL FOR ALL ETERNITY.

Mad also sucks at any sort of action sequence what so ever. There is no fluid in those previews, each panel looks like a pinup. It just jumps from action pose to action pose, mark my words that there will be ZERO physical contact between characters in Mad's Ultimates 3.

Also love how it is all wide-eyed anime style. This looks like some bastardized manga with color. The anatomy is also probably the gayest thing ever created in the history of mankind.

This will suck, and nobody can prove me wrong.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

Ultimate Iron Man II



Link removed

Hopefully it doesn't suck...


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 18, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> You can expect even less after hearing what Loeb has planned for the team...
> 
> Naruto Ch 309-Crack
> 
> ...






If it did go down like that, that would bring the Ultimates to a whole new level of cool.

I'm holding my judgement of Ultimates 3 for now- you never know- the spoilers and interviews could just be red herrings


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 18, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> You both are demons in human flesh.
> 
> 2) Chatulio you are Demodand from the swirling caverns of Pandemonium. Your goal in life is to whisper lies through the mouth of sane men. By causing men to tell lies, you hope to force them into the darkness that you dwell within...bastard >.>



Lekki hes on to us  call in the gremlins have him transfered to the 6th level of hell for the master


----------



## deathgod (Nov 18, 2007)

Who is Valkerie? Is she that chick that Hank Pym banged?

I agree with NeoDMC on not liking the costume changes. They've all gotten a downgrade, hell scarlet witch practically switched to her old non-ultimate costume, the wasp's costume doesn't look as good as it did, Captain America pratically looks normal. Thor looks sorta the same, Hawkeye has an interesting look, but I prefer his other style.

I'm not really liking where UFF is going. I had high hopes when they introduced the Silver Surfer, but after that it was all downhill. Hopefully it picks back up again. 

BTW any idea if they're gonna continue Ultimate Vision?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

I think everyone at Marvel has forgotten about the Ultimate Galactus Trilogy.

I mean several aspects have been ignored, I mean we have Carol Danvers popping up everywhere (although you would be hard pressed to believe they are the same character, in Ultimate Secret she was a Security Officer for some version of NASA..and in UFF and USM she is Nick Fury's replacement?)

Where is Captain Marvel? His Ultimate version was actually kick ass. I mean I was at least hoping to see him during Grand Theft America, but now his girlfriend is getting more face time than him? And no hint or rumor of anything like a mini or event. It's Bullshit.

Same as the Falcon...he isn't in Ultimates 3, we have Black Panther, who looks gay, and Loeb want's to create him into a Black Captain America. Also rumor has it that he will be Supreme Power's Nighthawk, brought to this universe through the actions of Ultimate Power.

There is no reason to have Valkyrie and Black Panther, on the Ultimates, those spots could be rightfully filled by Falcon and Vision.


There is your Ultimate Black Panther ladies and gentlemen...

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be out murdering Joe Mad, and any of you who says that picture is "good".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

Agreed completely with Neo Although I do like the art, it simply looks like everyone is frozen in place, there's no fluidity, no motion what-so ever. Really the Ultimateverse was good because it was still 'clean', no real ret-cons as such or continuity problems. What Loeb will do to the team will majorly screw that up


----------



## deathgod (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the art, I don't know if it's because WWH looked so bad, but I think the arts great. I was hoping that they'd keep this Ultimate version of the Avengers different by keeping only the core members and maybe having guests showing up once in a while. I liked the simple costume designs better, made them look like normal people. Now they're almost all wearing masks and such and look just like every other superhero.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet;

Spoilers for Ultimate X-Men


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2007)

Took me a while to guess who that was. Pooky sure looks funny now, why is he red though? Last we saw him, he was blue


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Ultimate Apocalypse looks ultra-gay.

I hope this ends Kirkman's run...I mean fuck he was supposed to stop after Cable...or was it Magical?

God I don't know, I just know he shouldn't be writing this book anymore. It's getting soft, I'm having real trouble making a connection between the crap going on now, and the stuff that was going on during Tomorrow People.

It's just, two completely different tones now.

I think the difference will bet\ the same between Ultimates 1&2 and Ultimates 3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

So here are your New Ultimates poeple...



This looks better than Joe Mad's, that same gritty style that makes it more acceptible Ultimate's wise, but really, I'm never gonna get used to Cartoony looking Ultimates.

As most of us have agreed, Scarlet Witch has taken a downgrade, she looked a lot better in Ultimates 1-2, this makes her look like her first UXM apperance, her Brotherhood costume.

We now have a better look at Iron Man who looks more like his 616 counterpart as well.

Captain America has reverted to his Ultimates 1 costume. I prefered his helmet in Ultimates 2.

Example:

Ultimates 1


Ultimates 2


Thor...looks more agreeable in this form.

Hawkeye still looks like Bullseye.

Valkerie is still a WTF addition to the team.

Where the hell is Quicksilver?

Oh hand who the hell greenlighted Joe to change Wasp's race?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2007)

wtf happened to thor's badass hammer?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

He decided to have it take a more standard form?

IMO Joe Mad couldn't draw the Hammer the way it was.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2007)

That sucks @$$

Oh and lol at ultimate vision
"But, you're not a fighter, you're a comunicator, you can't beat him?
Vision: What languague do you think sun's halos, event horizons and black holes speak?
So you
Vision: I'm gonna talk Gha Lak Thus to death!"


----------



## jefu (Nov 25, 2007)

I dunno, maybe I'm the only one in the world, but I'm friggin' psyched for Jeph Loeb and Joe Mad on Ultimates. Ultimates may have had long wait-times but it was consistently one of my favorite books in an industry more and more geared towards uneeded murdering of characters, destruction of character and the worst gradeschool drama you can think of. Ultimates was a widescreen epic and was unapologetic for it, the way comics used to be before they become pre-scripts for movies.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

jefu said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm the only one in the world, but I'm friggin' psyched for Jeph Loeb and Joe Mad on Ultimates. Ultimates may have had long wait-times but it was consistently one of my favorite books in an industry more and more geared towards uneeded murdering of characters, destruction of character and the worst gradeschool drama you can think of. Ultimates was a widescreen epic and was unapologetic for it, the way comics used to be before they become pre-scripts for movies.



What do you think Jeph Loeb and Joe Mad are going to turn the Ultimates into?



> uneeded murdering of characters, destruction of character and the worst gradeschool drama you can think of.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thor's classic hammer is freaking gay. I really hope they change it back to the super axe-pick look.

​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2007)

God-damn Millar for his little holiday. I would have preferred him writing even with massive delays

At least the book would be good to read and somewhat original


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

I finally got around to reading The Ultimates... For real this time. Was I supposed to read something else before this series? When did Hulk smash the buildings (or whatever) that Bruce and Nick Fury were talking about?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just finished reading Super Human (Ultimates 01-06). It was pretty good. I like Ultimate Ironman's suit better than 616. Cap is bad-ass, Thor is bad-ass, Hulk is horny, and Hank Pym is a bad mofo! Sicking army ants on his wife is almost on the level of Ike Turner. lol


----------



## dr.psycho (Nov 26, 2007)

ULTIMATES IS AWESOME. I read basically all the Ultimates comics including extinction and etc. I also read the Ultimate fantastic 4 comics which is really great if you like the science fictional stuff. THANOS and SILVERSURFER make their first ULTIMATE UNIVERSE appearance in the FF4 Ultimate comic book so you really don't want to miss that.

MARVEL IS AWESOME!!!!!!!

Ps. if anyone knows where i can read comic scans online? please pm or tell me thanks. There use to be an msn group called ultimate spiderman online but they got taken down


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can't read comics on line but... check your inbox.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 about your first observation.

Back at the begining, Ultimate Marvel had these "Team-Ups" that were considered canon at the time.

In one of these team-ups, Spider-Man fights Hulk in Manhatten. Unlike the one in Ultimates this fight is contained to like a block or two.

Back when Ultimates 1 first came out, these crossovers were canon, however NOW...not so much.

They presented a lot of things that just aren't true. Like the UF4 being a group of "Older" superheroes, when in fact the UF4 were one of the last superhero teams to pop-up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 27, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> LIL_M0 about your first observation.
> 
> *Back at the begining, Ultimate Marvel had these "Team-Ups" that were considered canon at the time.*
> 
> ...


Oh, I have those! I didnt read them yet because I thought I needed to read most of Ultimate Spider-Man to fully understand the book. Kinda like how you should to read Ultimate X-Men up to issue 25 before reading Ultmate War.

Would anyone happen to know which Ultimate Spider-Man book/ storyline that I should read up to before reading Ultimate Team-Up?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2007)

There really is none...they aren't canon.

Even USM ignores them to a point. I mean other than Spider-Man/Dr. Strange, I don't think any other team-up was brought up in the main books that precedes his meeting with them in the main books.

When he meets Johnny Storm they don't know each other.

When he meets the X-Men, they don't know each other.

The only crossover that you need to read something to understand it, is a USM/Wolverine crossover that takes place further into the USM storyline.

See in USM, Parker never meets Wolverine, he doesn't meet him until UXM.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't Peter and Logan have that arc where they swapped bodies in USM?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, I read the Spiderm-Man, Wolverrine body swap. It's issues 66 and 67 of Ultimate Spider-Man. Wolverine's the biggest pedo in Marvel, he tried to do Mary Jane. 

@NeoDMC: I've read all of Ultimate X-Men and some select stories from Ultimate Spiderman (Venom, Carnage, Clone Saga, Wolverine mentioned above)

*Random on-topic stuff:*
The Ultimates was freaking great! I'm glad I waited until I could read the whole thing in peace. It sucks that Fury's missing an arm, though I'm sure Stark or maybe even S.H.I.E.L.D will hook him up with a new one. 

While I'm on the subject of the Ultimates, I hope they change the art back to how it was in book one or two. 

Ultimate Fantastic Four seems interesting enough. I really hate 616 F4, they're just so boring. So "seems interesting" could be loosely translated into <insert slang meaninig good here>.

Ultimate Vison is one sexy robot. I bet Sonny from I-Robot would try to hit that. 

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk, after all this time still just 2 issues... wtf?!


----------



## Sylar (Nov 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I read the Spiderm-Man, Wolverrine body swap. It's issues 66 and 67 of Ultimate Spider-Man. Wolverine's the biggest pedo in Marvel, he tried to do Mary Jane.
> 
> @NeoDMC: I've read all of Ultimate X-Men and some select stories from Ultimate Spiderman (Venom, Carnage, Clone Saga, Wolverine mentioned above)
> 
> ...



Ultimate universe > 616 universe easily. With one exception though....

THEY F$CKED UP DEADPOOL!

And Hulk v. Wolvie SHOULD be shipping next year....

BTW Am I the only one who wants Peter to just ditch MJ and hook up with the hotter Kitty?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, its not going to be continued.

Ultimate Human will probably be the same thing (it's a Iron Man, Hulk book).

The thing about UF4 is that it is really hit and miss. But right now it is going through a really slow run.

The Fantastic and Doom were ok, but slow starts compared to USM and UXM (The Tomorrow People was such a great arc).

For me, UF4 doesn't get good until N-Zone, which was kick ass.

Crossover, Namor, Frightful were great.

God War...it has such a weird start, but once you get into the whole "Ultimate Fourth World" feel, you find that it is pretty good.

The last few arcs have sucked.


----------



## tigerwoo (Nov 27, 2007)

the ultimate universe blows.  it's not even real.  it's like, "let's rewrite naruto, except this time, let's make rock lee a girl and itachi only kills the uchiha clan to risk contamination.

and also, colossus is awesome.  the real colossus has died twice and is cool.  the ultimate colossus is just ultimate.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2007)

<shrug>

Usually I would say "I wish death upon you" or something like that, but now that Mizzou is #1 College Football, I really have no reason to be bitter.

So good day to you sir, and your opinions.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sylar: I don't really care about their (or any other character's) relationship. 

NeoDMC: I only read Fantastic 2 so far, thanks for the info. Also, do I have to read Marvel Zombies or can I skip it? It's been in my recycle bin for a while now, but I don't want to delete it if it means I'll miss key elements from the UF4 story.

tigerwoo:


----------



## Sylar (Nov 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sylar: I don't really care about their (or any other character's) relationship.
> 
> NeoDMC: I only read Fantastic 2 so far, thanks for the info. Also, do I have to read Marvel Zombies or can I skip it? It's been in my recycle bin for a while now, but I don't want to delete it if it means I'll miss key elements from the UF4 story.
> 
> tigerwoo:



I say that only because Ultimate MJ annoys the crap out of me (616 version does too for some reason) and I like Ultimate Kitty.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't believe Ultimate Marvel would sink as low as bringing a doombot

besides colossus, are there any other gay characters in UMU


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I can't believe Ultimate Marvel would sink as low as bringing a doombot
> 
> besides colossus, are there any other gay characters in UMU



Northstar, but he is gay in both.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, but he is more like the Token gay in Marvel.

I mean besides him, all we got is Hulkling and Wiccan in Young Avengers (underage yaoi?).

Marvel's got tons of hawt lesbians though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ultimate Adventures was pretty good so far (book 2). The Sam Jackson-like butler character was tight. He didn't take shit from anybody. I wish that they kept him in Ultimate Marvel continuity. Maybe he'll replace that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Jarvis. Then he could talk smack to Tony Stark and the Ultimates. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I
The should've added. "I am TIRED of these MUTHAFUCKIN kids, in these MUTHAFUCKIN comics


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2007)

"I'd be dead on his ass like Spencer for fucking Hire. I'll hunt him down and feed him his own testicles! AND, I'd do it in a jiffy! I don't care if his momma's there, grandmomma, innocent bystanders, little kids, babysitters, bill collectors, WHATEVER, I'll leave his whole block filled with hot grass if I have to! *AND YOU KNOW WHY*?"

*BECAUSE

I

JUST

DON'T

GIVE

A

FUCK*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

"I told y'all my boy was gangsta!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

I say again, he doesn't take shit from ANYBODY! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




He pulled rank on Captain America and all Cap could do was shut the fuck up and take it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

I got a tip a few days ago that if I wanted to see what Loeb was going to do to the Ultimates, then all I had to do was read his Superman/Batman series.

Well I started reading it. It's...slightly retarted. I mean Batman vs. Darkseid was cool, but all the other shit after that is unbelievibly assinine.

Anyways, around issue 20, you get to a storyline that features a superhero team from another universe called THE MAXIMUMS. They are all obviously based on the Ultimates with some New Avengers thrown in for good measure.

This team sucks. I mean seriously, this just shows how much Loeb hates the Ultimates. Also it throws in cracks at the whole thing from the get-go. If you read it you realize that Loeb hated Miller's run with a passion, and that now all he wants to do is fuck it up.

If you can read Superman/Batman issues 20 and up and you'll see how much Loeb will fuck up the Ultimates. He is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who deserves death for this shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Adventures was pretty good so far (book 2). The Sam Jackson-like butler character was tight. He didn't take shit from anybody. I wish that they kept him in Ultimate Marvel continuity. Maybe he'll replace that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Jarvis. Then he could talk smack to Tony Stark and the Ultimates.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





LIL_M0 said:


> I say again, he doesn't take shit from ANYBODY!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh my god. Those two pages alone has redeemed Marvel for Civil War


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish that guy would lecture Sally Floyd.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2007)

maaaaaaan, another Samuel L JAckson force on the UMU
Jackpot
What book and issue is that from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> maaaaaaan, another Samuel L JAckson force on the UMU
> Jackpot
> What book and issue is that from?


Ultimate Adventures. It's from books 2 and 3(?), he's through the whole miniseries though.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 2, 2007)

Ultimates 3 is coming out this week. 

Is Ultimate Venom stronger than 616 Venom?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2007)

According to Loeb


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think
I mean, with the difrence this venom cures cancer where the other one causes it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I don't think
> I mean, with the difrence this venom cures cancer where the other one causes it



In Ultimates 3, Ultimate Venom throws around Ultimate Thor like a ragdoll


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I don't think
> I mean, with the difrence this venom cures cancer where the other one causes it



HEY I remember reading in one of the editors notes in last cable and deadpool issue sayin that Deadpool may get the symbiote very soon.

Dayium how long until that issue comes out? I am still waiting for the one of DeadPool and Dr Strange.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> HEY I remember reading in one of the editors notes in last cable and deadpool issue sayin that Deadpool may get the symbiote very soon.
> 
> Dayium how long until that issue comes out?* I am still waiting for the one of DeadPool and Dr Strange.*


It's already out. It's the most random Deadpool comic ever... 

Also, more than likely Dedpool's not getting a symbiote anytime soon. There's only 3 more C&D books left and 2 outta the 3 mentioined nothing about symbiotes. Only voodoo and savage lands. As for the finale; our guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's already out. It's the most random Deadpool comic ever...
> 
> Also, more than likely Dedpool's not getting a symbiote anytime soon. There's only 3 more C&D books left and 2 outta the 3 mentioined nothing about symbiotes. Only voodoo and savage lands. As for the finale; our guess is as good as mine.



Oh! gota check the post then 

I am very sad because deadpool its not as interesting as it used to be with mckelly.
Oh well if he gets symbiote I think it would be very interesting, hopes up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Back to Ultimate Marvel...*

Was Ultimate Power supposed to be a Ultimates/ Squadron Supreme crossover, or an Ultimate Marvel/ Marvel crossover? 

NO SPOILERS PLEASE! I haven't read it yet. I'm still waiting on issue 9 before I start reading.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2007)

deadpool still had some good touches
"HEY RESPECT THE MASK!"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2007)

ultimate 3 is out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> deadpool still had some good touches
> "HEY RESPECT THE MASK!"


Yet ULTIMATE Deadpool is a douchebag...



TheFourthNin said:


> ultimate 3 is out?


Comes out on the 5th...*edit* Hey that's tomorrow!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

the douche turns into the ultimate douchebag

5th!
It's today 
That crappy crossover is finally over 
It was a crossover between ultimate marvel and ultimate supreme, and normal supreme.
They even make a reference to 616 capitan america


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> the douche turns into the ultimate douchebag
> 
> 5th!
> It's today
> ...


Sounds interesting enough. Crappy or not. I'm checking it out. No offense, but the only opinion I trust is my own.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw the previews of Ultimate Power and the have the Hulk back as a bumbling idiot.  I really can't grasp how Loeb just ignores continuity


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

you'll find it crappy

*Spoiler*: __ 



how the hell is spiderman gooing to be hulk's conscience?
with another knock knock joke?


----------



## Jazz (Dec 5, 2007)

Hulk?  An idiot?  Hulk is extremely smart for an emotional green monster thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

so, is it in the web yet?


----------



## deathgod (Dec 6, 2007)

Just read Ultimates #3..... insert random curse words x40...that is all. FUCK THAT.madmad

I see what people are saying about Loeb, I mean my god, what a fucking disappointment. Why introduce so many questions in the first issue of a 5 issue mini series. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 There's the question of where cap's been, hank pym's overdose, hawkeye's issue, valkrie, venom, panther, wanda, tony's sex tape


 There's no way in hell they can answer all those questions without rushing the story. I still don't understand WTF 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 happened with that bullet. Did it change directions or some shit, or did Wanda just decide to jump in front of the bullet, AFTER quicksilver pushed her out of the way of the bullet.




Well one good thing came from this issue, it can only get better. And did the wasp change races? I thought she was an asian chick
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and her wings went away when she changed to normal size


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh snap! I forgot about Ultimates 3. I've been wrapped up in Captain America vol 5, which is made of pure win by the way. 

I was pissed that Wasp wasn't Asian anymore when I saw the "heroes" poster. Well, the writers said that "You can pick up Ultimates 3 without having ever read 1 and 2." I hope it's worth reading...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 6, 2007)

Just read Ultimates #3.

And I want to invent a time machine just to go back to get the 10 minutes of my life I spent both reading it and trying to make sense of Joe Mad's art.

Don't bother. Just don't bother. I'd rather re-read Civil War and World War Hulk than this extreme garbage! I'd rather re-read one more day if Aunt May survives!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 6, 2007)

I loved Ultimate 3.  The art wasn't a vibrant as Mad's work should be but I adjusted.  Many people had complained that the character where off but, I felt like they where the same characters with a year more experience


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 6, 2007)

I hope we see more of Venom regardless of how the story is so far.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats the most badass Venom has been in a long time.  I am really interested in who "she" is


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 6, 2007)

It was intersesting  Had no idea what was going on except it involves a sex tape, Hawkeye being a masochist and i*c*st. :S


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

that and black panther
yeaaaaaaaah.
he's just.. there
he punches and gets flung to new jersey
the end
I'm gonna watch the ultimates movie and hope they explain something
But the fact they do't use SLJ to do nick fury's voice is just.... unforgivable


----------



## deathgod (Dec 6, 2007)

I liked the idea of having joe's art, but it just doesn't work in the Ultimates. I spent half my time trying to figure out what was happening with the art. IMO this should have been Ultimates 3 #0. It just doesn't feel like the first issue of  an incredible series should. Any why the hell was it so short?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Dec 6, 2007)

A very hectic issue for the beginning of Ultimates 3. They need to do some serious flashback work in the next issue to get me on level with the changes from 2. 
Besides that it shows promise, but it pretty sure it will never match the genuis that 1 and 2 were. 

One very confusing part was the whole bullet shooting sequence. Was it mutliple bullets or was it one "magic" bullet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2007)

God damn that was a load of crap. Loeb needs to be castrated

Totally ruined the masterpiece that Millar created. How the hell does Quesda sleep at night knowing that he's giving Loeb free rein to rape whatever decent titles Marvel has left


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 7, 2007)

So, is it just me or does the "new and improved" Ultimates feel like a belated nightmare spawned circa 1995?

What were they thinking?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2007)

To be completely honest. I thought the only thing bad about Ultimates 3 #1 were some of the dialogue going on. It either sounded to out of place or was put there just to fill-in a bubble. I think that would be my only complaint so far. It did move a little too quickly for one issue in my opinion. The art well, people have opinions. I got the preview from the Ultimate Book that my LCS gave out. So I already had opinions that hey a little off in some areas.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 7, 2007)

How are they gonna manage to answer all the questions they presented in 4 issues, without rushing the story, especially if the issues are only 25 pages? Change is not always a good thing....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2007)

My review opinion on Ultimates 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF? 



So I read it again, thinking I might have missed something...

*Spoiler*: __ 



... but I didn't. It wa just a weird comic. I'm not looking forward to issue two. Grifter was a pretty cool addition to the team though. What's that? That was Hawkeye? 

Venom was so big that it was comical. On the splash page with Black Panther, was that a swing an a miss or did Black Panther learn to fly?

The story telling and art just does not fit in The Ultimates. It came off way to "super hero-y" (especially the "new 1990's" costume designs) and less real world. Overall it just doesn't feel right. Maybe I would've enjoyed it more if I hadn't read Ultimates 1 and 2...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just got into Fantastic Four, Doom has goat legs. 

And Ben and Johnny are awesome. The "fantasti-jokes" were hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

^I lol'ed so hard I bought the comics
Doom has goat legs, but the other dude really didn't like that, so now he has goatlegs inside human armor

I think the worse is the way they just let it all out, loosing the misterious touches and the huge time gap in wich a fifty pound dump of changes happened


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2007)

Ultimates sucked because it has VERY LITTLE resemblance to the original, the character personalities are all different and they all look different. I don't care whatever the reason is, Loeb ruined the Ultimates


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, its not going to be continued.
> 
> Ultimate Human will probably be the same thing (it's a Iron Man, Hulk book).
> 
> ...


I definately agree with the hit or miss.

I liked Fantastic, sure it wasn't action packed like "Tomorrow People" but it was really interesting (this is coming from a guy that doesn't like Fantastic Four at all). They "went to school" in the Baxter Building, didn't Ironman go there as well? 

Poor, poor Dr Doom. I guess with out the tattoo, no one could ever really love a metal man with goat legs. 

Wtf's up with "Think Tank"? All of the sillohuettes and shadows really pissed me off. I wanted to know what the andropds looked like. And man, that chick was ugggg-leee. 

The first annual kinda sucked... Well, I won't say it sucked. It was just weird, very weird. I don't know much about the Inhumans other than the Hulk beat up Black Bolt in WWH, but was it just me or did the Ultimate Inhumans look dirty? o_0 

Well, I'm off to read Cross Over.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 7, 2007)

I told you all it would...

I...I knew 

What was up with Clint pulling a gun on Wasp for calling him Clint? I mean...that was a bit over the edge, even if Loeb was trying to make a point that Hawkeye now distinguishes himself from Clint. It was very juvinile, people don't act like that...ever.

And Captain America...Loeb only uses him to hash on that age old "DUH I'M FRUM DA FORTIES!!!" angle, and has him comment on Wanda's outfit? Steve never cared in the past, and Wanda had less clothes on in Ultimates 2. Hell his "boo" flashed the Hulk and he didn't bat an eyelash.

It seems Loeb has taken all the trivial things about the Ultimates and flared them up to eye cringing levels. I mean props to Loeb for keeping the idea, but fuck if he didn't completely lose the message.

Thor+Val=gag

Also apperently only a few months have gone by, but Wasp has magically found time to have her face reconstructed to that of white chick. That or she is fans of the Waynes Brothers. I know the time because Val was 19 in Ult. 2 and is 19 in Ult. 3 (but god forbid if Loeb sticks to a timeline, right?)

Mad again shows how great he is at drawing poses, but failes completely at movement. I had no idea what was going on during the "Catch a Bullet" part at the end of the issue.

Also, BROWN=REALISM FOLKS, WE SHALL NOT QUESTION THE COLORIST!!!


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ultimates sucked because it has VERY LITTLE resemblance to the original, the character personalities are all different and they all look different. I don't care whatever the reason is, Loeb ruined the Ultimates



Loeb didn't draw the Ultimates last time I checked. Loeb isn't Millar last time I checked. Yes, like Millar Loeb has some power than the usual writer there are still editors that okay the story (sometimes these editors consider Loeb with his past work a high enough standard to just let things pass). Whenever there is someone new expect some things to change. It happens in every single aspect of this business. If you didn't see it coming then man welcome to the comic book world my friend. Cause this is how things go.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 8, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Loeb didn't draw the Ultimates last time I checked. Loeb isn't Millar last time I checked. Yes, like Millar Loeb has some power than the usual writer there are still editors that okay the story (sometimes these editors consider Loeb with his past work a high enough standard to just let things pass). Whenever there is someone new expect some things to change. It happens in every single aspect of this business. If you didn't see it coming then man welcome to the comic book world my friend. Cause this is how things go.



^ This man speaks the truth.

Ultimates 3 does not suck because it is a complete departure from Ultimates 1& 2.

Ultimates 3 sucks because it has terrible writing and art. I have never laughed so hard during a death scene, than when that Doctor comes out of nowhere, only in order to establish that Scarlet Witch is dead. Or how about how the entire books looks like a seqence of posters slapped in order.

That part where Black Panther is revealed, I don't knwo if he is hitting Venom (since he is going in the opposite direction) or is revealing to the reader that ultimate Black Panther can fly.

This book is Bedlam.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> ^ This man speaks the truth.
> 
> Ultimates 3 does not suck because it is a complete departure from Ultimates 1& 2.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth! I said that earlier as well. It just looked stupid. It looked more like they were one the same side and Panther was leading a charge.


LIL_M0 said:


> My review opinion on Ultimates 3
> 
> Venom was so big that it was comical. *On the splash page with Black Panther, was that a swing an a miss or did Black Panther learn to fly?*


 
But in awesome news:
I just fuinished reading up to the "Frightful" storyline in Ultimate Fantastic Four. The last 10 pages, or so, were THE SHIT!!!! Doom is just too bad ass for words. I don't care if it was Reed, it was Doom's power AND he's stronger than Thor! 

The cover of issue 30 was just too cool. Doom had the OG pose going while he was sitting on the throne. Man he got screwed in the end, I hope he didn't get eaten in Marvel Zombies. FF didn't save the world, IT WAS DOCTOR DOOM... 
without goat legs lol.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 8, 2007)

Ironically, the Hawkeye turning into Bullseye thing actually makes sense if you think about it.

Clint's family was murdered because his civilian identity was common knowledge. His son was shot IN HIS ARMS by his former comrade in arms. After his family was murdered, he was tortured for a while and the attack on the US was only possible because the codes were torn from his head.

All that guilt, rage, and depression really can break a person.

So Hawkeye becoming Bullseye isn't that bad.

However the Quicksilver/Wanda thing was nasty as hell. At least with U 1 and 2 they kept it somewhat questionable. It was never really obvious.

Don't even get me started on the sex tape.. OR THAT THEY WERE WATCHING IT.  OR THAT WASP BOUGHT A F#CKING COPY!  WTF?!?!

And anyone know how Val went from useless Defender to being able to hurt Venom, owning a pegasus, and dating THOR?!?!

So many ughs. So many questions.

Venom was awesome though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 8, 2007)

Since when has anyone besides Ultimate Spider-Man and maybe Nick Fury, known about Ultimate Venom?

I mean...ok we have the USM video-game..which doesn't really fit into continuinity if you play it, but I'll buy the Venom parts (him beating up Wolverine  ) but other parts like...Ultimate Sable...just don't fit, so we have to adjust. And the Spider-Carnage thing was weird.

So USM continuinity is 50-50 basically, but at no point does this conflict come into contact with anyone other than Spidey and Shield. I mean sure we can say the Ultimates did their homework, but they act like they've personally faught Venom before.

Also this attack is nothing like the old Venom we saw, no tenticles, and he isn't purple. I'm sorry but Ult. Venom was cool like that.

If I was a Venom fan, this apperance would be a slap in the face...but I'm not so it isn't, it is just a bloated blister on the tender ass of Ultimate Marvel's continuinity.

Edit: If Ultimate Bullseyes outfit (the fact that he wears it all the time, when Clint hated superheroes before), didn't completely suck. And if his dialogue wasn't completely corny. Then yeah I would agree.

EDIT C-C-C-COMBO!!!: Notice how they all wear their costumes ALL the time now? Even when going out in public (Wasp, Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver)

Mad can't draw multiple outfits...he sucks that much.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 8, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> ^ This man speaks the truth.
> 
> Ultimates 3 does not suck because it is a complete departure from Ultimates 1& 2.
> 
> ...



This man speaks truth.  This shit makes Millar's work seem subtle and nuanced.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 9, 2007)

Am I the only one that liked U3 lol.  The one thing that I didn't like was the possibility that Thor is the doctor.  I say possibility because the doctor had a stick like 616 Thor has, and seems like the only reason he would have so much face time in the comic


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Loeb didn't draw the Ultimates last time I checked.



Because I said Loeb drew the book.

Please. Loeb must have had some impact on most of the Ultimates going back to 616 clothing



> Loeb isn't Millar last time I checked. Yes, like Millar Loeb has some power than the usual writer there are still editors that okay the story (sometimes these editors consider Loeb with his past work a high enough standard to just let things pass).



Loeb does not have high standard of writing. He just writes in a way that makes the low-end comic book readers think is so great and intelligent. I read Onslaught : Reborn. I laugh at myself as well



> Whenever there is someone new expect some things to change. It happens in every single aspect of this business. If you didn't see it coming then man welcome to the comic book world my friend. Cause this is how things go.



So that must mean I can't say the truth? Ok then, whenever a title get's destroyed from what it was before, no-one can say it's bad because it happens.

Kinda like when a human dies, it was going to happen eventually so why comment right?



NeoDMC said:


> ^ This man speaks the truth.
> 
> Ultimates 3 does not suck because it is a complete departure from Ultimates 1& 2.



How is a title doing a 180 not bad? It's kinda like Wolverine becoming nice all of a sudden. That's how I felt as I read it.

That or puke at Valk + Thor.

Oh and for some reason I think Black Panther = Nick Fury. Meh


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny I keep thinking its Ultimate Luke Cage....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Funny I keep thinking its Ultimate Luke Cage....


I guesse that'd make sense with Ultimates 3 "continuity". I mean, Valkyrie went from nobody to somebody. Why can't it be the same for the rest of the Ultimate Defenders. 

I really, REALLY hope it's Mr Tolliver though. He was practically a ninja in Ultimate Adventures and he's just too great of a character for him to never be seen again.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How is a title doing a 180 not bad? It's kinda like Wolverine becoming nice all of a sudden. That's how I felt as I read it.
> 
> That or puke at Valk + Thor.
> 
> Oh and for some reason I think Black Panther = Nick Fury. Meh



Cuz if they were good changes than I wouldn't be complaining?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2007)

I do believe wanda faked her death
she uses a spark of her power before she gets hit, and the bullet changing direction is something she would do

Oh, and Ultimate Bullseye already exists... He is presented in ultimate elektra


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

There can be (and have been) more than one version of a character. Remember Ultimate Crimson Dynamo?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 9, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> I do believe wanda faked her death
> she uses a spark of her power before she gets hit, and the bullet changing direction is something she would do



Hmm... A story involving Wanda, an attack at the mansion, a bunch of enemies going to show up including Magneto, Tony Stark being humiliated/disgraced... Are we heading for Ultimate House of M?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope 'Ultimatum'.

Which is supposed to be the end of the first part of the Ultimate universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

From what I read, Ultimatum seems like a stupid idea. There's never been a first part of the Marvel Universe, so why would Ultimate have one?

Well, unless you count golden age...


----------



## jefu (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I officially retract my statement that Jeph Loeb and Joe Mad would do good on Ultimates. Dear lord that sucked so bad I can't even begin to word how bad it sucked. Honestly, did they REALLY have to 'out' Pietro and Wanda? I was disturbed enough when no one seemed to notice it in the book, but now it's CANON? I'm just disgusted, and not just by that. Everything seems ham-handed and just there for shock value. Way to go Marvel, another winner. =T


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> From what I read, Ultimatum seems like a stupid idea. There's never been a first part of the Marvel Universe, so why would Ultimate have one?
> 
> Well, unless you count golden age...



Actually Marvel U. actually does have parts...

The big events (House of M, WWH, Onslaught, Civil War, etc) and the time in between.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Actually Marvel U. actually does have parts...
> 
> The big events (House of M, WWH, Onslaught, Civil War, etc) and the time in between.


Those are EVENTS not parts. Based on that logic, Gah Lak Tus is part one, Ultimate Power is part two and Ultimatum would be part 3.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Those are EVENTS not parts. Based on that logic, Gah Lak Tus is part one, Ultimate Power is part two and Ultimatum would be part 3.



If you wanted to, you COULD divide the 616 verse into parts like that.

And who cares if 616 had parts or not? Ultimate Marvel has always been about doing things differently...

So why the hell not have parts?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, but it still makes no sense. What are they going to do for part two: Add more characters? Kill off older characters? Create new story lines? 

All of these things can be done without calling it another "part". This is just a clever plan to promote the Ultimatum crossover.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 9, 2007)

It seems like he just meant that Ultimatum was going to drastically change UM.  It actually fits with how much he changed the Ultimates' title.  Distinctive parts would imply some sort of general plot the entire imprint would follow until it's end.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

Apparently Ultimates 3's drastic change comes from the last book of Ultimate Power.... At least Captain America's new attitude comes from there.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

Its simple actually.

Part 1 was the introduction and reaction to all of the meta-humans, the fallout from the attempted ones, and generally just the opening of the Ultimate Universe.  I mean the good guys fought each other more than they fought the bad guys seemingly. Remember Ultimate War?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

Ultimatum sounds like Ultimate Marvel's Crisis on Infinite Earths.

Marvel has never had something like that, it has an adjusting timeline that simply rearranges itself when a character's backstory needs to be revived.

Biggest example is Iron Man, who's origins originally took place in the Vietnam War, and has been retconned into the Gulf War.

So from that, we can say Iron Man was born in 1990, and the Avengers in 91-92. The Fantastic Four in the late 80's and Spider-Man in like 93-94.

There is no alternate version of Iron Man that is in his 50's and became a hero during the Vietnam War, time just moved on.

Ultimatum will either make or break the Ultimate Universe. It'll either establish what is canon and what isn't, or it'll confuse the continuinity even more (Like Ultimate Power) and the Ultimate Universe will die in about 2 years, from lack of cohesion and loss of fans.

It is running out of it's own gimmick. Minus the latest "Death of a Goblin" arc, USM hasn't given me a fulfilling arc in almost 2 years. Something happens and bam, we move on to the next issue. Yes this is fine, this is how comics go, but in USM, we never return to the event that happened.

Ultimate Venom hasn't returned in USM in 3 years. It is a major USM arc that deals with Peter's family above all else, and yet we have not gotten anything close to extra info on it in 3 years. Ultimate Spider-Man The Game just doesn't fucking cut it.

Ultimate X-Men is just boring. Cable seemed a move in the right direction, but then we get into Sentinels, that in reality should have been an arc focusing on the New X-Men proving themselves against the UXM's first villians. 

Instead we get a rehash version of everything that sucked in the 90's, that I like to call "Ultimate Xtinction Xecutioner Legacy Song!!!" Guest Starring Utlimate 90's Villian #15, #22, #23.

Hell it even had a character ressurrection in it...

Ultimate Apocalypse almost wasn't worth it to have to read that crap.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Ultimatum sounds like Ultimate Marvel's Crisis on Infinite Earths.
> 
> *Pretty much.*
> 
> ...



Considering you have no idea what Ultimate Apocalypse is going to be, you really can't say that.  People said the same thing with Ultimate 2 and its godawful delays yet it was one of the greatest comic books I've ever read.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 9, 2007)

The final issue of Ultimate Power should clarify some things, hopefully. In USM, Peter talks about Nick Fury being off world after Danvers started running shield, so its results may play into continuity, depending on how it turns out.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 9, 2007)

Ultimate Clone Saga one of the best arcs in any comic book?

Just let UM sans USM die already.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah.  Insane plot twists, raw emotion, awesome art, excellent characters.

One of those rare gems that you don't see very often.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Yeah.  Insane plot twists, raw emotion, awesome art, excellent characters.
> 
> One of those rare gems that you don't see very often.



Sylar is not to be trusted after these insane statements.

Anyone who likes MJ turning into a giant red ape, and Doc Ock getting Magneto powers is obviously a terrorist.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Sylar is not to be trusted after these insane statements.
> 
> Anyone who likes MJ turning into a giant red ape, and Doc Ock getting Magneto powers is obviously a terrorist.



Like it? Nope.

But did you see it coming? Did it have an emotional impact on the story? Did the entire arc make Octavius the biggest bastard in the entire Ultimate universe? Did Peter prove once and for all that his life is completely f#cked up but that he will always be the good guy? Did Fury prove he's actually not a total jackass?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 9, 2007)

Unexpected doesn't mean great writing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Cuz if they were good changes than I wouldn't be complaining?



True true, I don't know how I would survive without your weekly rant. It's kinda like oxygen to me now



Sylar said:


> Funny I keep thinking its Ultimate Luke Cage....



Well Cap can vouch for him apparently and I don't see how Ult Cage and Cap have any connection.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe Loeb is crazy, and he thinks New Avengers and The Ultimates are in the same continuinity.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Maybe Loeb is crazy, and he thinks New Avengers and The Ultimates are in the same continuinity.



That actually sounds very very plausible


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well Cap can vouch for him apparently and I don't see how Ult Cage and Cap have any connection.



Wonder if Black Panther was actually a white guy. 

But still no one saw Thor and Valkyere getting into a relationship so it isn't like its impossible for them to have met somehow....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Wonder if Black Panther was actually a white guy.
> 
> But still no one saw Thor and Valkyere getting into a relationship so it isn't like its impossible for them to have met somehow....



Who cares? It's Loeb. He does whatever the hell he wants and


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

Reed Richards, or scapegoat as I like to call him, is definately my favorite Ultimate character. It's funny how he keeps getting shafted by everyone that he trusts: Annihilus, Doom, Fury, Namor, Skrulls and Zombies. 

Although he's not a bad guy, he's put the world in danger more times than any villian in Ultimate history. If Ultimatum somehow destroys most of the universe, nine times out of ten, he'll play a major part in it... While fantasizing about Sue's mom.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 11, 2007)

Wait is Ultimatum and Ultimates centered event? Sounds like Ultimate Acts of Vengence then.

Which means Ultimate Doom and Ultimate Magneto circle jerk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

Based off of the promo art and interview (that I lost the link to) I believe it's an Ultimate Marvel event, not centered aound one particular character.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 11, 2007)

UXM 88

It starts with Cable finishing with Bishop's report. Suddenly a bunch of robots burst in, and he is forced to play his hand and reveal the truth to Xavier. He breaks Xavier from his prison and together they fight the robots (he reveals to Xavier that he healed his spine, and Xavier can now walk).

We then go to the New X-Men with Beast trying to convince Storm (and the rest by proxy) that he is indeed him, and that he is alive. Wolverine says he smells like Beast and that it is hard to replicate that. Storm is unsure, but before they can go further the cops show up, and Bishop order a withdrawal, and invites Beast to join with them.

X-Men and Academy of Tomorrow are playing baseball against each other. Jean and Emma are talking about her boyfriend Shinobi, and how he is spending  a lot of time with the X-Men's middle-man Gerald.

Back at the base, the New X-Men are discussing Beast's return, Psylocke says that he believes what he is saying, and Bishop says that Beast is alive in the timeline he is from. Storm still can't take it at walks away, Bishop tells Beast to give her space. He then tells Beast that what he did for Fury with the Legacy Virus was right.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ultimate Legacy Virus, is Fury's final attempt to recreate a successfuly super soldier serum "Captain America's Legacy". It uses Mutant DNA to accomplish this, and in it's final form, will turn humans infected into Super Soldiers on par with Captain America. The side-effect is that it is deadly to mutants. Fury will keep this part of the Legacy Virus secret from his supiriors, but when the war with Apocalypse gets out of hand, he is forced to use it on the Mutant Population.




Psylocke catches Bishop in the kitchen and they discuss their "future marriage". Psylocke says she honestly can't see herself being with someone, but Bishop says he expected her to say that, and that 20 years down the line change people. He also says she doesn't have to worry about him perving out on her.

Back at the Mansion Shinobi and Gerald gang rape Jean in the bathroom. Shinobi reveals he is the son of Sebastian Shaw, and they try to inject her with a sedative. Jean flips out, goes phonexy, and kills them both.

Storm and Beast finally talk, and Storm kisses him. So they are back together (Lame)

Jean is freaking out over this, but apperently the Shiar are covering up the incident. She now thinks she is the Phoenix.

We go to Emma who apperently is the White Queen of this Hellfire Club as well. Complete with white corset and panties.

We finally go back to Cable and Xavier, Cable is finally declared Wolverine by Xavier, and now we can stop saying that he isn't. Cable says that he planned all this so that he could train Xavier to fight what is about to come. In Cable's future, Apocalypse came, and Xavier wasn't strong enough to beat him, Cable is going to make sure that Xavier is ready.

Comic ends with a giant statue of Ultimate Apocalypse.

4/5

Finally the story is moving a long. 0 action, but the story is moving along. I like how they treated the Cable arc. I hate Storm/Beast, it is the worst pairing ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

You gave a "play by play" of the ENTIRE BOOK, but decide to spoiler tag the stuff about the legacy virus...?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 11, 2007)

This might sound retarded, but are they planning on finishing up the Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine book? I wanna know how Hulk becomes smart! It had so much potential!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> This might sound retarded, but are they planning on finishing up the Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine book? I wanna know how Hulk becomes smart! It had so much potential!


"They're finishing it up in 2008" -Sylar from Naruto Fan

"I'll believe that shit when I see it" -Lil' Mo


----------



## Sylar (Dec 11, 2007)

Sylar "Its still 07"


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You gave a "play by play" of the ENTIRE BOOK, but decide to spoiler tag the stuff about the legacy virus...?



Whoops.

10 chars


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Sylar "Its still 07"


"LOL!" -Lil' Mo


----------



## Sylar (Dec 11, 2007)

"" -Sylar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2007)

I hate Loeb more when I think about it. Judging by Thor's interest's age then Ultimates 3 should be, as Neo said, a few months after Ultimates 2. In that time, Hawkeye became emo, Tony turned into 616, Pietro and Wanda also turned 616 but also turned up the fan-fiction a few notches, Janet became white, Thor turned into a p*d*p****, Venom also turned 616, Black Panther can fly, Hank suddenly is a somewhat good looking guy, Cap also turned 616. And Valkyrie has powers (I follow Neo's theory, Asgardian seaman indeed)

Ok aside from those _small_ differences, all the other Ultimate titles should be _wayyyyyyyy_ ahead of Ultimates 3. Well at least Ultimate X-Men since a while back you see Wolverine and Storm train in the danger room against the Liberators meaning from then on-wards it was after Ultimates 2. For it to fit in continuity, everything that has happened so far in the Ultimates title must be within the space of a few months (this includes the upcoming Ultimate Apocalypse arc). It is _possible_ for Ult Spidey and F4 to be between them but heck, if you look at it like that, the Ultimate universe has been very very busy between Ultimate 2 and Ultimate 3. 

Stupid Loeb. He makes Civil War and House of M look awesome


----------



## Sylar (Dec 11, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I hate Loeb more when I think about it. Judging by Thor's interest's age then Ultimates 3 should be, as Neo said, a few months after Ultimates 2. In that time, Hawkeye became emo, Tony turned into 616, Pietro and Wanda also turned 616 but also turned up the fan-fiction a few notches, Janet became white, Thor turned into a p*d*p****, Venom also turned 616, Black Panther can fly, Hank suddenly is a somewhat good looking guy, Cap also turned 616. And Valkyrie has powers (I follow Neo's theory, Asgardian seaman indeed)
> 
> Ok aside from those _small_ differences, all the other Ultimate titles should be _wayyyyyyyy_ ahead of Ultimates 3. Well at least Ultimate X-Men since a while back you see Wolverine and Storm train in the danger room against the Liberators meaning from then on-wards it was after Ultimates 2. For it to fit in continuity, everything that has happened so far in the Ultimates title must be within the space of a few months (this includes the upcoming Ultimate Apocalypse arc). It is _possible_ for Ult Spidey and F4 to be between them but heck, if you look at it like that, the Ultimate universe has been very very busy between Ultimate 2 and Ultimate 3.
> 
> Stupid Loeb. He makes Civil War and House of M look awesome



Hawkeye turning emo is kind of understandable.
Venom was awesome.

Judging by Fury's comments during Ultimate Power #1, it would seem like pretty much everything Ultimate took place in a single year.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2007)

Hardly, he was fine during Ultimate 2 (except wanting to kill Natasha). Then he's there cracking jokes while he's watching a video of the person that killed his family. Also he doesn't want to be called 'Clint', dunno. 

Also there have been many many arcs for Spidey, X-Men and F4 supposedly between Ultimates 2 and 3 which makes it seem kinda convoluted


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 12, 2007)

well just out of curiousity whats the best marvel series going on right now apart from  hulk im thinking about picking up a new serious.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 12, 2007)

Check out the new Thor series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Ultimate Ironman II is out!*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2007)

does that mean ultimate power is still five months away?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2007)

Five months? Ultimate Power 09 comes out on the 28th...


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

UIM 2 was good i liked it. Orson still has it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep Ult Iron Man was pretty good

Now lets get back to the Loeb bashing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> UIM 2 was good i liked it. Orson still has it.


Yeah it was. I'm glad that it continued almost directly from the last page part one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

So. . . Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine, anyone?

I'm giving an estimate for 2010.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2007)

I can almost guarantee we'll have it my May.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 13, 2007)

> Yep Ult Iron Man was pretty good
> 
> Now lets get back to the Loeb bashing


Wait til #2 is released so we won't waste our time. 



> So. . . Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine, anyone?
> 
> I'm giving an estimate for 2010.


You mean like when will we get the rest of it?! Honestly no word has been last heard since the whole. Until the whole mini-series was finished from sometime last year was one. Then in the last comic-con it was announced for 2008? Check on that but I'm sure that is what it was said. Since then no word on the book yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So. . . Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine, anyone?
> 
> I'm giving an estimate for 2010.



Untill Ultimate Marvel dosen't need him to be a dumbass anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

I know who shot Wanda!  

*Spoiler*: _proof_ 








Hawkeye was dead serious about "doing something about it.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me in the least. 

That was actually the first thing that crossed my mind when I read that chapter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

The first thing that crossed my mind was "Hey look! Grifter... Now were are the rest of the WildC.A.T.S?"

As cool and nostalgic as the grifter look is, I liked his other costume better.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know who shot Wanda!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _proof_
> 
> ...



This is full of LULZ and WIN.

Epic I tell you...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> This is full of LULZ and WIN *and 100%* *TRUTH.*
> 
> Epic I tell you...


fixed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

Why did you colour him like Deadpool?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why did you colour him like Deadpool *Grifter*?


Because the new Ultimate Hawkeye reminds me of Grifter from WildC.A.T.S.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, verily


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, verily


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think Thor is black


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

But Ultimate Nick Fury is. Being any variation of Nick Fury gives you the balls courage to fearlessly mock people that can crush you with a thought.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Because the new Ultimate Hawkeye reminds me of Grifter from WildC.A.T.S.



Except grifter actually kicks ass


----------



## Sylar (Dec 14, 2007)

Ultimate Onslaught...

This could be very very VERY bad (Ultimate Deadpool) or very very very VERY good (Ultimate Nick Fury).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope it doesn't mirror 616 Onslaught/ Xavier origins. Ultimate needs to get back to being creative again. 

Also, who's that standing next to him? I looks like Stryfe, but... 



LIL_M0 said:


> ... I hope that's FanthomX(?), cause *Stryfe JUST died*.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 14, 2007)

I heard its supposed to be Stryfe....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2007)

"NOOOOoooOOOOOoooO!" Darth Vader

Then he had better not be give any additional powers.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2007)

But...Stryfe is dead.

Ultimate Onslaught...even the idea makes me want to walk up to the nearest living thing and kill it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2007)

NOOOOOO!

I SAY THEE NAY!


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2007)

It's almost as if Kirkmen just walked into this comic saying "Fuck it, they extended my run, I'm going to spend it spitting out all the shit that happened in the 90's in ONE EPIC OVER ARCHING PlOTLINE!!!"

And then his artist said "I'm going draw Wolverine with his old haircut, and use pale colors."

And then Loeb said "Do whatever, I'm going to make this shit moot with Ultimatum."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2007)

True, he seems to be chucking out every Mutant arc that was big in 616. I am totally expecting House of M now


----------



## The Rook (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Stryfe is Wolverine.  He's Cable, so what's to stop him from being Cable's evil clone?  I'd be very surprised if Onslaught wasn't Xavier.  The arm looks like an attempt at drawing a frail figure.  

I don't know, maybe they go back into the past under guises ala Slym and Red.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2007)

And fuck it if I don't blame "Ultimate Clone Saga" for all of this.

I mean the Ultimate universe was about putting a modern spin on 616 characters. But now it seems artists are looking at it as their "Second Shot" to get their old storylines to work.

You Ultimize Characters, not fucking Story Arcs.

I don't read Ultimate to read the same shit I read 5 to 10 years ago. That would be retarted, might as well just read one of those "Saga" books and be done with it. At least those only waste your time for 30 pages, instead of 5+ issues.

Miller is good at this because he doesn't know shit about 616, and unlike Bendis he doesn't "THINK" he knows shit about 616. He gathers what he knows about the source material from more generalized media. He built UXM from the movies up. And it was good. Bendis began USM as Spider-Man in highschool, and it was good.

Then hubris strikes, nobody wants to make shit up, we just use the storylines from old and put a new spin on them. This isn't innovative, this isn't fun, it's boring, and lame, and it barely registers on the nostalgic factor. This isn't "Ultimate" anymore, it's Fanfiction.

*So Behold!!!

The Cancer That Is Killing The Ultimate Universe.*


----------



## Sylar (Dec 16, 2007)

But Ultimate Clone Saga was awesome. 

And you never know, Ultimate Onslaught could be surpisingly good...

BE POSITIVE YOU NEGATIVE SOBS!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2007)

Well it was certainly better done than the 616 one. Less convoluted but that said, Loeb could have written a better Clone Saga

Well maybe not Loeb


----------



## Sylar (Dec 16, 2007)

Personally I'm shocked everyone is surprised that we're getting an Ultimate Onslaught character. It was bound to come up...

So isn't it better to get the rehash arcs out of the way so we can get into the new stuff following Ultimatum?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2007)

Could someone tell me whats happening in the UXM, I lost intereset around when the new arc started.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 17, 2007)

I just read the latest UXM and I haven't been keeping up with it much but when I saw Emma at the end I couldn't help but feel like I was reading 616. Has the ultimate universe lost track of what it was supposed to be?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 17, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> I just read the latest UXM and I haven't been keeping up with it much but when I saw Emma at the end I couldn't help but feel like I was reading 616. Has the ultimate universe lost track of what it was supposed to be?



Yes, the Ult. MU is becoming Ultimate 616.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2007)

Only UXM is becoming 616.

USM is still being awesomely different (USM is so superior to 616 SM its kind of sad)

UFF is VERY different from 616 FF.

And its laughable to compare the Avengers with the Ultimates...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2007)

cant believe UXM had to go and get crappy just before Ult. Apocalypses debut...


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 17, 2007)

The way things are going in UXM I'm more scared then excited for Ult. Apocalypse debut.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2007)

Sylar said:


> And its laughable to compare the Avengers with the Ultimates...



With most of the members taking up 616 clothing, the line is indeed becoming finer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

I can barely stomach Ultimates 3's art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I can barely stomach Ultimates 3's art.


With four more books to go, I wonder how long it will be until you puke.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

WTF? When does USM take place?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw that earlier today, but just shrugged it off as:
1. That part of the "Amazing Friends" story happpened during X-Men World Tour

or

2. Some one drew that cover a long time ago for Ultimate Team-Up and never got a chance to use it... Until now


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

There is no fucking way this could have happened.

Magneto has only been active 2 instances in the UU.

1) The Tomorrow People
2) Ultimate War/Return of the King

Magnetic North doesn't count because nobody knows he has gotten out.

So this either took place during The Tomorrow People (which I really fucking doubt) or during Ultimate War (which isn't possible because that team was born from Beast dieing, and he was alive during Ultimate War).

So unless the UXM come full circle after they fight Apocalypse, there isn't a real chance for them to team up with Spider-Man to stop Magneto from taking Firestar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know then...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Shall Thor layeth the smack down on some Midgardian asses?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2007)

Most likely te USM arc takes place after the U. Apoc arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Shadow King (UXM 89) was interesting.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

So basically the whole Wolverine/Storm relationship is being thrown out the window... 

I f#cking hate Beast. I really do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2007)

I do to...I don't understand where this is coming from either. See Mark Miller created the relationship...so it would be broken at the end of his run. Beast/Storm is over by Return of the King, Bendis just made it official with his run.

For Kirkmen to bring it back after so long...it seems awkward because it's like they are forgetting everything that was wrong with their relationship in the first place. It wasn't Xavier's mind control, it was Beast's insecurities. He cheated on her with Blob over the interwebs.

What kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...guh, I hate pairing arguments, but I hate Ultimate Beast even more.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2007)

Correction

UXM #88 is Kirkmen saying he didn't like Storm/Wolverine, and he created the Shadow King in order to establish that they would never be together...ever...

This, UXM #88, classifies as the gayest shit I've ever read.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

Not to mention Beast is responsible single handedly for:

1) Magneto's Return and the Ultimate War, as well as anyone who died from that.
2) Angel running away from the Institute temporarily.

And most likely if it does happen, he'll be at fault when the Legacy Virus outbreaks...

He's like the worst character in Ultimate Marvel and his death was wonderful. Yet Kirkmen brings him back for no other reason than to say 'Look I can piss off my fans just as much as Beechan can!'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2007)

God damn that issue was bad. Only good thing was the art was nice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I have lost a lot of my interest in the Ultimate universe, due to the super late releases of Ultimate 2, and the boring clone saga in Ultimate Spider-Man. Ultimate X-Men has been crap since the end of Kirkman's run. But, the first issue of Ultimates 3 was actually kind of interesting.


Ultimates 3 is crap for continuity, and the art is ridiculous.

Also, who's Kirkman. Better yet, which stories did he(she?) write?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 25, 2007)

Kirkman's run hasn't ended...in fact they extended his run.

His was supposed to end at Magical, but then it was extended to end at Cable, now he is free reigned, until further notice.

His run began it Date Night for anyone wondering, so he has been on for awhile now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2007)

Kirkman also did the Irredeemable Ant-Man and Marvel Zombies 1, 2 and Dead-Days

Probably done more but those are the ones I know about


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

Death of a Goblin....

WOW. :amazed

Ultimate Spiderman is easily one of the best books in comics...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been waiting until I had the complete storyline (USM 112-117) before I read read Death of a Goblin. From what I've been hearing, it's a really great story.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I might actually believe ______ and _____ are dead.  The Ultimate Marvel imprint really can be a good thing, but USM is the only title that proves it most of the time.  I kind of didn't like the art for the goblins, but that's that only thing that really bothered me in the issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Robert Kirkman said:
			
		

> *So, just wanted to pop on here and let everyone know that issue 93 will in fact be my final issue of Ultimate X-Men.*
> ​A few weeks ago series editor Ralph Macchio and I were discussing what I would do after the upcoming APOCALYPSE story arc. This arc is something my run on the book has been building toward since I was given the regular writing assignment with issue 75 (issue 66-74 was supposed to be a fill-in arc).* Everything I’ve done in the book thus far has been building to this and the thought of continuing after I’d completed my grand plan seemed like overstaying my welcome*, frankly. I will have said everything I wanted and done everything I set out to do… so it seemed the time was right.
> 
> I think when it’s all over people will see that APOCALYPSE is the perfect time to leave, a great way to leave my mark on the book and so I’ve decided to let that be my swan song on the title. In the end, *I was hired for 9 issues and ended up doing 28 issues and an annual…* not a bad run for a title these days, and I ALMOST… ALMOST wrote as many issues as Mark Millar did… and believe me, I did consider staying on just to break his record… but that just didn’t seem right.
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoops. I meant the guy _before_ Kirkman. Kirkman fucked up a good book.

And how was Death of a Goblin a good story? It seemed really boring to me. And I miss Mark soooooo much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dunno. I can't read Ultimate Spider-Man issue by issue, I usually just collect them and read the whole storyline in one sitting. 

Ultimate Power 9 is out.... Hulk smashed 

So that crossover seemed kinda pointless. Zarda (Power Princess is such a stupid fucking name. So I'll never refer to her as such.) moved to the Ultimate Universe, yet she wasn't seen in Ultimates 3. Nick Fury is detained in the Supremeverse but Squadron Supreme is more than likely cancelled so we'll never see him in that book. 

Meh, the art and colors were awesome and the "Hulk is Hulk" scene was great, take THAT stupid Skrull.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe Zarda slept with Thor and somehow turned into Valkyrie.  I can't believe Loeb wrote that and Ultimates Volume 3.  He knows they are in the same continuity right?  Cap actually had a conversation with Tony about the twins.

Luckily Loeb doesn't have Fury anymore.  "There are things, secret things!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Maybe Zarda slept with Thor and somehow turned into Valkyrie. I can't believe Loeb wrote that and Ultimates Volume 3. He knows they are in the same continuity right? *Cap actually had a conversation with Tony* about the twins.
> 
> Luckily Loeb doesn't have Fury anymore. "There are things, secret things!"


He sure did...


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't believe that they just left Fury... 

F$CK YOU YOU #$)#$#)!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish Squadron Supreme was still ongoing. If Fury teamed up with Nighthawk, I'd be one happy camper. 

How old is Loeb anyways? Some of the things he has the characters say is just plain juvenile. Examples: Hawkeye sees Valkrye and says "Hot", Spiderman sees the Sue and says "Whoa! Hello Betty!" 

**EDIT**
Doom's (probably dead) in the Zombieverse. So why aren't the Ultimates busting up Dr Richards place in Latveria(?) looking for answers? It sure as hell beats the idea of a gi-normous Venom attacking for no reason at all.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like the Black Panther, seen in Ultimates 3, is Zarda from the Squadron universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Looks like the Black Panther, seen in Ultimates 3, is Zarda from the Squadron universe.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this is all starting to make sense now.  616 Fury doesn't just have problems trusting people he has problems trusting people to be competent.  He realized the only person he could trust to not be a Skrull and kick ass is himself.  He then realized that a mini series featuring himself kicking alien ass would be unbelievably cool, but Marvel has a thing for team books so he decided to recruit alternate versions of himself.  He gave Ultimate Fury and *Ultimatum*, kick ass on my Earth or I'm going to send my Galactus your way.




@gent9 said:


> Looks like the Black Panther, seen in Ultimates 3, is Zarda from the Squadron universe.



Loeb must have simply forgotten Zarda was a girl.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 29, 2007)

Or Mad is REALLY bad at anatomy.

God I hate the Ultimate Universe so much now...I just want it to die.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

I loved the Ultimate Universe until they apprently decided to just f#ck over all of the characters. (The HUGE personality changes for instance)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

According to Wizard Magazine, after Ultimatum "the Ultimate Universe will be shrinking. So at least one title in the stable will go..."

I really hope they're talking about Wolverine vs Hulk because Marvel's Ultimate imprint has been great and I hope that they don't cancel any of their on-going titles (UFF, USM, UXM).


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok for the last time...Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine has been cancelled, it has been cancelled for awhile. And while nobody at Marvel has the bawls to outright say "We'll never finish this fucking series ever" putting it on "Indefinite Hiatus" essentially screams out the same meaning.

They would only say something like that if it was an ongoing, since everything else in UM is Limited anyways, it wouldn't make sense for them to say "We're planning on ending such and such Limited Series".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your attempt to rain on my parade has failed. The quote said *title*, but did not specify if it was a limited series or not. Wolverine vs Hulk will never be cancelled... Until Ultimatum.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

<shrug>

It doesn't look good for UXM or UFF regardless. At this rate USM will outlive the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

USM will become just another ASG.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Ok for the last time...Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine has been cancelled, it has been cancelled for awhile. And while nobody at Marvel has the bawls to outright say "We'll never finish this fucking series ever" putting it on "Indefinite Hiatus" essentially screams out the same meaning.
> 
> They would only say something like that if it was an ongoing, since everything else in UM is Limited anyways, it wouldn't make sense for them to say "We're planning on ending such and such Limited Series".



Fall of 2008 you'll be eating those words... 

In any case Ultimate Spiderman and to a certain extent Ultimate X-men, Ultimate FF (even though its been just plain BLEH since Doom went to Zombieland), and Ultimates (It CAN be saved. It won't be easy but it can be done.) are all very good titles that will probably end up turning into the MC2verse with only the Spiderman titile being ongoing (is it ironic that two alternate universe Spider comics are far far FAR superior to the mainstream version?) and limited series being put out occasionslly involving the alternate Avengers (Avengers Next, Ultimates) and with just the Spider comic being the only important one...

Which is a shame considering how great the Ultimateverse was prior to Beast's comeback (I HATE Beast. I HATE HIM I HATE HIM I HATE HIM I HATE HIM I HATE HIM) , U. Power (It sucks. I take ever good thing I said about back. THEY F#CKING LEFT FURY. WTF?!), and Ultimates 3 turning out to be horrible.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

This is also a huge hit to the Ultimate Timeline.

In USM, Peter doesn't know where Nick is, but he should know from Ultimate Power. And you can't say that this happens before Ult. Power because they say Ultimate Power takes place after Ultimates 2, but in USM the Triskilon is recovering form it's destruction in Grand Theft America.


Unless this all takes place after Ultimate Extinction.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2007)

If they left Fury, And Spider-man knows they left Fury, why is he asking Carol Danvers to talk to Fury? MY HEAD ASPLODE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

Its even worse due to the fact that HES THE ONE WHO HAD THEM LEAVE FURY THERE. Despite everything Fury has done for him....


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

Also...isn't Loeb taking over UXM and UFF by next year anyways?

I know he is on UXM after Kirkman...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see why people hate Beast?  Because he's imperfect and really fucked up?  Pfft, better than Wolverine who is just 'grr badass.'  Out of all the UXM, I'd say Beast was my 2nd or 3rd fave, after Cyke and maybe Iceman (thought I may be bias from just being a bigtime Iceman fan)


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 2, 2008)

Beast is faggotry incarnate, but that is besides the point.

Anyone read USM 117? God was that retarted. Carol Danvers said "FIRE!!!" like 200 times, and then Peter does that sappy ass "Can we talk about the kid who died that nobody fucking knows about" speech in the class. And it was total bullshit because any teacher at my school would be like "sit your ass down!". This is highschool, not saved by the bell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Comic book annuals*

Why do they call them annuals if they aren't released annualy? Ultimate Marvel has been out for almost 8 years, yet the ongoing Ultimate titles only have two annuals (released in October 2005 and 2006)... wtf man?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 2, 2008)

Annuals are a dead art that need to actually die.

It's just an excuse to have extra pages and either 1) throw in a crappy one-shot that nobody asked for or 2) give an unsattisfying ending to a gay arc that nobody asked for either.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Annuals are a dead art that need to actually die.
> 
> It's just an excuse to have extra pages and either 1) throw in a crappy one-shot that nobody asked for or 2) *give an unsattisfying ending to a gay arc that nobody asked for either.*




Are you talking about Wonder-Woman?

Anyway, the Ultimate Universe is going down incredibly. USM was 'aight', UXM is just dumb and UFF is very much the same. And well Ultimates had Loeb killing it

And I had such high hopes for the Ultimate universe


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as Ultimate Spiderman is going it should be OK....

The Ultimate Amazing Friends arc seems like it can be good if handled well. (Ignores obvious Ultimates 3 comparsions)


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 3, 2008)

It sounds like things have gone horribly awry in the Ultimate universe.  

I guess it's a good thing I bailed out back when Millar delivered that crappy Phoenix story arc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Millar is one of the reasons the Ultimate verse reached such a high pinnacle.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Millar is one of the reasons the Ultimate verse reached such a high pinnacle.



True enough, but he's still responsible for the trash that is Ultimate Phoenix.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm so tired of the "Is she? Is she not?" angle of the whole Phoenix thing, and the fact that nobody at this point knows how it will be explained, will it be mystical, cosmic, or mutant has yet to be seen or explained.

Hellfire and Brimstone (the arc where Miller introduced Phoenix) was alright. I mean it reminded me of that crappy X3 (this is X-men 3 but that describes it just as well) movie but it was a slowdown arc that allowed Ultimate War to happen (everyone was concentrating on Hellfire that nobody was able to stop Magneto from coming back).

If you look at the overarching storyline than Hellfire wasn't that bad. It's just that it has continued to be sucky ever since.

The introduction of the Shi'ar as a mix between Scientologists and the original Hellfire Club. The new Hellfire Club that has killed Ultimate Emma Frost for me. Shinobi Shaw's introduction and death in the same damn issue.

I hate Ultimate Phoenix and everything that is connected with it in UXM. But we can't blame Mark Miller for simply introducing it into the storyline, when all he was doing, was trying to build up his Finale Arc.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally I'd prefer if it was never revealed whether or not The Phoenix is real, imaginary, or something else....

Somethings are just better when never revealed (Janitor's real name in Scrubs for instance)


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 3, 2008)

Honestly, I was hoping the "Phoenix" would have been one of the 616 staples that never received the "ultimate" treatment.  It seems to have a stifling effect on the narrative whenever some writer attempts to tackle it (see the blight that is X-3).

Anyway, how did the whole gay thing with Colossus work out?  My friend told me about a laughably bad conversation between Peter and Nightcrawler that I'm finding hard to believe actually occurred.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Honestly, I was hoping the "Phoenix" would have been one of the 616 staples that never received the "ultimate" treatment.  It seems to have a stifling effect on the narrative whenever some writer attempts to tackle it (see the blight that is X-3).
> 
> Anyway, how did the whole gay thing with Colossus work out?  My friend told me about a laughably bad conversation between Peter and Nightcrawler that I'm finding hard to believe actually occurred.



He's moving in with Northstar. He's still very very gay. And Nightcrawler apparently hates gay people...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2008)

Apperently Nightcrawler hates gays to the point of insanity. Which is lulz worthy indeed, and made for a lulzy Annual.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Ultimate Phoenix is dumb but it's still a lot cleaner than the 616 debacle. Was it him or Kirkman that did 'Stairs is Xavier's weakness'?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno but that was f#cking funny.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for the DP but I thought this was interesting...



> Marvel: Is this [Ultimate Amazing Friends] going to be an ongoing team-up or a one-time thing?
> 
> Bendis: Probably a one-time thing as Jeph Loeb is going to blow up the Ultimate Universe in a few months.



Metaphorically or literally is my question...

Oh and Bendis has an apparently hightly controvercial story coming up for USM that almost didn't get green lighted....

Can't fricking wait.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2008)

I hear that Peter Parker may be a clone!  Because it worked out so well in the 616.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2008)

Ultimate Human!!!!

Yawn.

Don't baother. Apparently Ultimate Hulk is the Borg. Adapts to everything except shirts.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Dude Ultimate Human was great.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

It was kinda messy though, I don't like how they changed Hulk from Millar's in Ultimates 2.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

They didnt change him that much  Infact he is more similar to millar Hulk than Ultimate Power Hulk. Hes Just goddamn pissed off from being crushed like that. Though the fact that he is now a radioactive borg is rather overpowering. I like how Tony is so calm while having the Hulk charging him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

It's different because Ultimate Wolverine VS Ultimate Hulk and Ultimates 2 had Banner *embrace* his Hulk aspect. That's why Hulk was helping the Ultimates pwn the Liberators and not show any resentment.

Now Banner is saying he wants to get rid of the Hulk side even though he's come to terms with it?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

He tried to explain it away by saying that he was worried that eventually he'd lose control again even though he embraced it I think...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Meh it doesn't matter whatever. Loeb is going to rape the Ultimate verse some more so I can't be fussing over this


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2008)

This just shows that Utimate Hulk vs. Wolverine is being retconned out of exsistance...it never happened...on top of being put on Hiatus forever more.

So stop bringing it up!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2008)

anybody know when Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine is coming out


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> anybody know when Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine is coming out



When you stop touching yourself at night


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

Late 08.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just finished reading Death of a Goblin, it was pretty good. If Harry wasn't such a douche-bag I'd probably feel sorry for him. Carol Danvers is running S.H.I.E.L.D. into the ground.

I had to read Ultimate Power 9 again, but it makes sense that Spider-Man doesn't know that Fury is being detained in the Supreme-verse. None of the teeny-boppers were present when "grown folks business" was happening. So for all Peter knew, Nick Fury was just going to be reprimanded in Ultimate D.C.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

I think you've got Carol Danvers confused with Sharon Carter....

Carol was always a blond since Ultimate Extinction.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I think you've got Carol Danvers confused with Sharon Carter....
> 
> Carol was always a blond since Ultimate Extinction.


I guesse I did.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2008)

But here hair was a lot shorter in Ultimate Extinction...and this all has had to have happened in less than a year.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

It could grow that long in 7 or 8 months....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ultimate Secrets is going to be an actual one-shot comic, or if it's going to be one of those gay handbook thingies...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

Probably something along the long the lines of a handbook with a comic inside it or maybe the same thing they did with Ultimate Saga...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nevermind, it's a gay handbook thingy. But it's "the only book guaranteed to give you the Ultimate Six Pack!" 

 or  I can't decide


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> This just shows that Utimate Hulk vs. Wolverine is being retconned out of exsistance...it never happened...on top of being put on Hiatus forever more.
> 
> So stop bringing it up!



But it was well written and made sense with Ultimates 2. In other words, a _Marvel story that continues with another writer's work_! Do you know how frigging rare that is?



LIL_M0 said:


> I just finished reading Death of a Goblin, it was pretty good. If Harry wasn't such a douche-bag I'd probably feel sorry for him. Carol Danvers is running S.H.I.E.L.D. into the ground.



True, maybe if he did more then shout 'Stop it!' then I'll probably give a bit more sympathy.



> I had to read Ultimate Power 9 again, but it makes sense that Spider-Man doesn't know that Fury is being detained in the Supreme-verse. None of the teeny-boppers were present when "grown folks business" was happening. So for all Peter knew, Nick Fury was just going to be reprimanded in Ultimate D.C.



That's the problem of Ultimate Power having like 4 different writers on it



NeoDMC said:


> But here hair was a lot shorter in Ultimate Extinction...and this all has had to have happened in less than a year.



Hair extensions are entirely fictional


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just read the Ultimate Vision mini, it was pretty good. Kinda sucks what happened to Dima. The Gah Lak Tus/ scientist dude was somewhat annoying and predictable yet it really didn't take much away from the story. Vision was borderline bad-ass BUT, most impotrantly, Sam Wilson's gonna get 833 hours of robot sex.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

This will lead to poor Sam Wilson losing his mind and attacking the Ultimates...

ZOMG the plot to Ultimatum!!! 

Sam Wilson: No more Ultimateverse...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> This will lead to poor Sam Wilson losing his mind and attacking the Ultimates...
> 
> *ZOMG the plot to Ultimatum!!! *
> 
> Sam Wilson: No more Ultimateverse...


I was seriously thinking that though. 

Galactus/ Scientist dude
+ A.I.M.
+ Nick Fury 
+ Zarda
+ Goblin Mary Jayne
March on Ultimatum


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

It's too bad Shield killed Osborn, I wanted to see Peter go apeshit on him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanted to see Harry fight him longer.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

DoaG could have definately benefited from an extra issue...

Was still awesome though.


----------



## ~FROTHING VAGINA~ (Jan 6, 2008)

tch, they should have kept shit fresh in the Ultimate universe. The moment you let a multitude of writers in the work starts to suffer.

I'm slowly losing hope for the Ultimate Apocalypse soryline...especially since they are introducing Ultimate Onslaught 2 issues after


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

In comparrison to issue 1 only, Wolverine versus Hulk is much better than Ultimate Human. The plot for Ultimate Human is already so predictable:

Banner comes to Stark for help
Calamity ensues
Hulk fight's Ironman
Pete Wisdon's agents show up
Hulk and Ironman "team-up" and fight the bad guys
... Happily ever after


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Out of curiosity what do you guys think of this?  I think these are the original limits for the Ultimate Universe when it first started out.  I remember reading something like this a long time ago.

ULTIMATE POWER CHART



*CAPTAIN MARVEL*
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Strength Level: Can lift 950 lbs.

*SPIDER-MAN*
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 140 lbs.
Strength Level: 2 tons (But he's still growing)

*CAPTAIN AMERICA*
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 250 lbs.
Strength Level: 2 tons

*IRON MAN*
Height: 7' (In armor)
Weight:2,000 lbs. (In armor)
Strength Level: 10 tons

*THOR*
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 285 lbs. (metal)
Strength Level: 13 tons

*COLOSSUS*
Height:7'3"
Weight: 1,000 lbs. (metal)
Strength Level: 14 tons

*THING*
Height: 7'5"
Weight: 1,650 lbs.
Strength Level: 16.5 tons

*HULK*
Height: 8'1"
Weight: 1,200 lbs.
Strength Level: 17 tons

Link


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

You should try "The Official Guides the the Ultimate Marvel Universe" cause I thought Green Goblin was stronger than Captain America.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Out of curiosity what do you guys think of this?  I think these are the original limits for the Ultimate Universe when it first started out.  I remember reading something like this a long time ago.
> 
> ULTIMATE POWER CHART
> 
> ...



Wow they're sooooo weak! 616 Spidey could solo all of them


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. The Mini-Marvels look more hardcore than them


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, you're right. The Mini-Marvels look more hardcore than them



Is there any more to that comic strip?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, there is. It's the only thing worth reading in *Ironman and Powerpack*. Check the 0Day Thread.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

No way is Colosus limited to 14 tons....

That submarine he picked up HAS to be more than 14 tons.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No way is Colosus limited to 14 tons....
> 
> That submarine he picked up HAS to be more than 14 tons.



Well, I think their original plan with the Ultimate Universe is to try and keep it "realistic".  This was before Colossus picked the sub up and before he threw the Sentinel half a mile into the air.  Regardless of your strength, that shouldn't be possible.  But its a comic, and those type of things are what sell them.  I was just browsing, and wondered what others thought about it.  But remember that is from Wizard magazine, so it is probably inaccurate even for when it came out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

So Loeb is cool, hip and funky-fresh now...?


----------



## jack786 (Jan 11, 2008)

The art in the last issue of UXM seemed a little off, and Xavier's admission was a bit... odd. But other than that, the action seemed dead on


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So Loeb is cool, hip and funky-fresh now...?



What the Hell?!?  I hope he isn't saying Venom was just killed off.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess Ultimate X-Men might not get canceled


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

> *IGN Comics: The million dollar question: What's your run going to be about? Any specific villains you're planning to use? Any particular concepts you hope to explore?*
> 
> *Coleite: *I'm still working out some details and truthfully I want to keep some surprises. But,* you're going to see characters do **** that they've never, never done before.* I'm really ****ing excited.


This made me think of Ultimates 3.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-Man 118 storyboard sketches


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man 118 storyboard sketches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Didn't this happen to Johnny storm 40 issues ago?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, it did but I still think it'll be worth reading.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 12, 2008)

Still want it known that I predicted all of this almost a year ago...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Still want it known that I predicted all of this almost a year ago...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 12, 2008)

I predicted it during the Blockbuster arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well you're screwed, cause I'm all out of cookies.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 12, 2008)

Can I have cake?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2008)

The Ultimate Verse is down the pooper


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Can I have cake?


The cake is a lie... 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> The Ultimate Verse is down the pooper


... and so is this statement. 

USM needs a light hearted story after the constant trauma and tragedy the characters have been through.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Can I have cake?



Mephisto made it so that you and nobody else never knew about cake, but you have that longing in your heart that you don't know what you crave.  Sorry 'bout that.  Nothing I can do there.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 13, 2008)

That will all be retconed when we find out the baker was a skrull.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The cake is a lie...
> 
> ... and so is this statement.
> 
> USM needs a light hearted story after the constant trauma and tragedy the characters have been through.



You said you like OND and don't like the 12

You opinion is officially worthless


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You said you like OND* OMD* and don't like the 12
> 
> You opinion is officially worthless


How does this relate to Ultimate Marvel?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 13, 2008)

Because after Amazing Friends, and Ultimate Maximum Carnage...

A storyline will be featured where Ultimate Aunt May has a major heart attack (not from stress...it was the KFC that did her in...) and Peter is forced to find help from the dark side. He comes into contact with Ultimate Mephisto (don't ask me how) who offers to adjust reality in order to save Aunt May, Peter agrees, and at first everything is fine. Unfortunatly soon things go to crap, and it doesn't help that in the "real" reality, it is revealed that Aunt May has already died, and that Peter Parker has been missing for a week, and nobody can find him. Pretty soon Peter realizes what he is in, isn't an adjusted reality, just a big hallucination of one.

When Peter finally snaps out of it, Ultimate Mephisto is revealed to be the current cover up for ULTIMATE MYSTERIO!!!!

And thus we have a challenger to Ultimate Green Goblin and Ultimate Doc Ock, for USM's Ultimate Villian.

ULTIMATE!!!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 13, 2008)

Ultimate Mysterio was Bruce Campbell in the USM Spiderman movie.

Spidy doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 16, 2008)

After reading the Ultimates 3 parody, all I can say is "JIGGLYPUUUUU----"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2008)

I can'r read the ultimate parody
someone post scans please


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> After reading the Ultimates 3 parody, all I can say is "JIGGLYPUUUUU----"


My favorite line was "Wait! Let me see your watch!" it was just so random. 


Banhammer said:


> I can'r read the ultimate parody
> someone post scans please


I'll post it in a few minutes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ultimates 3 Parody*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Kirkman speaks on Ultimate Apocalypse... and other things [link] *


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww....I see someone visits 4th Letter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

What _IS_ this "4th Letter" you speak or?


----------



## Noah (Jan 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What _IS_ this "4th Letter" you speak or?





It's kinda like a blog for bitching about comics. A friend named Gavok writes on it and was the one who made the Ultimate Parody about a month ago and posted it there. I'm not really surprised if you haven't heard of it, because it gets linked and mentioned for all sorts of other places and people tend to steal his stuff.

Out of curiosity, where did you find that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

Noah said:


> It's kinda like a blog for bitching about comics. A friend named Gavok writes on it and was the one who made the Ultimate Parody about a month ago and posted it there. I'm not really surprised if you haven't heard of it, because it gets linked and mentioned for all sorts of other places and people tend to steal his stuff.
> 
> *Out of curiosity, where did you find that?*


THEFORUM(dot)com. I think it's like a porn site or something, so I won't post a link. They had a comic request/ new release thread... until yesterday morning. 

I'll have to check 4th letter out then. Did they also do the Spider-Man: Brand New Day parody as well?


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> THEFORUM(dot)com. I think it's like a porn site or something, so I won't post a link. They had a comic request/ new release thread... until yesterday morning.
> 
> I'll have to check 4th letter out then. Did they also do the Spider-Man: Brand New Day parody as well?



If he did, I don't know about it. I haven't really paid much attention to Marvel or DC for a while, so I haven't been keeping up with what Vok's been putting up.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in the process of making a OMD spoof. But all I have is Paint so it's taking some time...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 24, 2008)

Ult Apoc isn't looking terrible.



I am thinking that is Xavier in armor he obtained in the future and maybe the Stryfe looking guy is Cable in armor.

What do you guys think?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I also think that Stryfe and Onslought will end up being Wolverine/Cable and Xavier


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

So it Kirkman basically chucks Ultimate Phoenix, Ultimate Apocalypse, Ultimate Onslaught and Stryfe together and stirs for a few issues?

Surprisingly I look forward to it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2008)

well, the kids are way too young to have a baby right now..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> well, the kids are way too young to have a baby right now..


What?!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says.  I LOVE THE ULTIMATES VOL.3.  It is a break from all of the serious comics that have been around lately.  So say what you want my opinion will not change


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

Horrible as Ultimates 3 has been, I admit to laughing out loud when Hawkeye/Bullseye was fighting Madrox.

"Three more and I win a stuffed teddy!"


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

It is laughably bad...but it isn't in the same calibur as All-Star Batman and Robin, we actually want Ultimates to be good, not this crap.

I saw a review that had the same idea, it said something like, "If this was a What If about what if the Avengers were on crystal meth, it would be ok."

Yeah then it would be ok, but this is the mutha fuckin Ultimates...this is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

I hate how QS went evil again though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Which really is baffling since Ultimate QS was never really evil...at least not in the same sense. Even at the start of UXM he wasn't really on the Brotherhood team of baddies that first fought the X-Men...he was just afraid of his dad, and then finally betrayed him at the end.

Since then he has been reforming the brotherhood or apart of the Ultimates.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2008)

He hasn't gone bad, he has however once again done anything to save his sister.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 24, 2008)

We saw how taht turned out the last time though :S


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> We saw how taht turned out the last time though :S



You spoiled Ultimatum:  "No More Ultimate Universe"


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Ultimate House of M?

Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

I was reading ultimates 3 and I almost facepalmed my brain out
That was untill last page and I saw wolverine, about to slice and dice them all up 


			
				Wolverine said:
			
		

> I know you think you have a murder to solve
> 
> But believe me, you have a much bigger problem on your hands!



Sick'em logan!!

And lol, quicksilver went from shock to judas in three pages
He better have saved mah bride Mistique 

And damn, is hawkeye a douchebag
Exactly why didn't the spider sense warned peter of that bullet caming five thousand miles away?

Oh, and Valkirie is a minor, don't tell anyone


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What?!



Cable. Scott and Jean begeting nathan would be too... teenage pregnency


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

God, reading interviews of comic makers is just a waste of time.  Everytime.  Especially if they are ever talking about books they aren't done with yet.  Who teaches these guys how to take up so much space with saying nothing?

And sigh...Wolverine.  So...why did Hawkeye shoot Spidey?  That was just ...out of nowhere.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And lol, quicksilver went from shock to judas in three pages
> He better have saved mah bride Mistique



Your bride was mighty cold in the Ultimate Mansion 

Did anybody else see the scar on Magneto's left cheek, but it might not be a scar but Mad's pencils


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 25, 2008)

well, I thought the colorist did a better job this time around. that was about the only improvement i saw.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 25, 2008)

The Ultimates makes me laugh.  If this is really all it takes to be a comic writer, maybe I should apply.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

that strike must be really catching up with them 

Mah bride is mighty cold with everyone that isn't me


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 25, 2008)

Jesus Christ.

Ultimates 3 is fucking horrible. WTF was that with Hawkeye "My...kids..."

In the middle of the fucking fight? Does Loeb know how to characterize without hitting the reader in the face with a hammer?

Also Captain America, with the whole "If a lady was in the room I would give you thumping!" WTF is that?!?!?! UCA wasn't that oldschool. I mean we're talking about the guy who beat the shit outta Hank for being a deuche. I mean he was kinda stiff but not to that degree.

Also thanks for making Tony a drunk Loeb...I had lost all my old Avengers comics and had forgotten how a drunk Tony looked.

Also is all this a Flashback...umm...I don't think I saw anything to flashback from. I mean at the top of every scene it says something like "25 min ago"...well that's all fine and dandy, but the book doesn't have a scene that takes place in the present. I mean if the book began with Wolverine just popping in saying "Hey bub." then yeah, you can have a flashback to what lead up to that.

Loeb is fucking insane...

Mystique looks hawt though...nipples showing in every scene. Mmm...blue nipples.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

What the fucking shit is that fucking shit? Does Loeb fcuking know how to write? God damn that was so painful to read, honestly what the hell was going on? Does Loeb think stupid random fights with super-models and Caucasian hulks posing is good? Wow it just went from shit to shit to shit to shit, if you like that shit then honestly I could piss a on paper and say it's a Eisner awarding winning comic.

There' like 5 gajillion reasons why it's terrible, why the hell would GayEye threaten Spidey? Why the hell did Spidey even mention Nick Fury if he knew the Ultimates helped get rid of him (on that note, does Loeb even remember he wrote the last part of Ultimate Power?)? Why is Ultimate Cap turning into 616 Cap? The Thor x Valkyrie scene was just painful, she's like the size of his arm for goodness sake! Also WTF happened to Thor? He was cool before and now he's a peadophile. Multiple Man is now a mindless wanker, losing any personality he received in his short appearance in Ult X-Men. Sabretooth is trying to be cool (lol), while Stark (like his bum buddy Cap) is now 616 Stark and is reeling over the death of Natasha? What the hell? He was already over her at the end of Ultimates Vol 2 #13. 

Really Loeb can't write for shit, if you disagree then you're just as bad as a Uchiha fan. He should stick with the 616 verse if he's going to write for Marvel, anything else is just killing it


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

Personally its my belief that no one can write USM good outside of the USM book.

His Ultimate Power and Ulimates 3  appearances have just been retarded. Why the hell would he tease a guy about his family getting murdered?! Why the hell would he leave a guy who more or less went out of his for you in some alternate dimension?!

He's been so OOC its painful to read it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

So, ahum, I was looking at the awkwardly white wasp attacking the blob, and I can't help but to think "Human Punches Will Stop You!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

The only possible explanation for Loeb's actions is that he was paid by DC to screw up the Ultimate verse


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The only possible explanation for Loeb's actions is that he was paid by DC to screw up the Ultimate verse



Clearly he's conspiring with Joe Q.

Simultaneous attacks. One on the 616verse. One on the Ultimateverse.


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 25, 2008)

Ultimates 3 was so shit. BTW is Quicksilver in love with his sis...u know sex-love?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Ultimates 3 was so shit. *BTW is Quicksilver in love with his sis...u know sex-love?*




Holy crap, you're right! I never noticed that at all!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, they were only extremly close at first, like normal european sibilings with a hint of that possible fisical love, but probably halted by their strickt upbringings and strength of character
You know, for being there for each other through terrorism, rescue missions, and getting your kneecaps shot.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

And alien invasions.

That always leads to sex.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> And alien invasions.
> 
> That always leads to sex.



nine out of ten times

Ten out of ten if the aliens can take human form


Ultimate Universe, Where Are They Now?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

I like Ultimates 3 just like I like All Star Batman and Robin.  I can't explain it but I enjoy them


----------



## Deviate (Jan 26, 2008)

Wasn't Quicksilver x Scarlet Witch confirmed sometime during Ultimates2? There was that cover where Scarlet Witch is basically dry fucking her brother's leg while holdiing both of his hands.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 26, 2008)

That doesn't mean they want to shag each other's brains out, it's still possible that they're just really really close to each other


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 26, 2008)

> its(Ultimates 3) like a dumb summer action flick. lots of style, little substance. the Millar books had their blockbuster style moments too, but were laced with a little bit of integrity and smartness to it-can't hate Mad's women though... Black Widow was hawt


 **


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2008)

Ultimate Nick Fury, Where are they now? updated

Who should I do next?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

Millar's Ultimates was so beautiful because it entirely epic with original story, not your silly 'Magnetos' and 'Venoms' and 5 issue crap-fests


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Went on Marvel Forum...there are some asshats who actually like this fucking comic.

As they lick the salty bawls of Loeb, they condemn the people who hate it, for being attached to the crappy Millar Ultimates the came before it.

To them...Ultimates V3 has better art and a relatable story.

These people deserve to die.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2008)

You do know they are mostly twelve year olds?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 27, 2008)

Ultimate Power Spider-man is a skrull.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate Power Spider-man is a skrull.



Agreed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Went on Marvel Forum...there are some asshats who actually like this fucking comic.
> 
> As they lick the salty bawls of Loeb, they condemn the people who hate it, for being attached to the crappy Millar Ultimates the came before it.
> 
> ...



I hope Osama nukes them all


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey do you guys think that the Ultimate volume 5 can redeem the Ultimates line.

(Loeb was supposed to write 3&4 but since I don't know what is happeneing to the Ultimate universe I don't know if it it still gonna happen)


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 28, 2008)

UU is dead...USM will just be it's own series in some bubble somewhere.

Everything else will be permabanned from Marvel, because DC sent Loeb to destroy the UU.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Hey do you guys think that the Ultimate volume 5 can redeem the Ultimates line.
> 
> (Loeb was supposed to write 3&4 but since I don't know what is happeneing to the Ultimate universe I don't know if it it still gonna happen)


Ummm... Who's writing vol. 5, Millar? 

Ultimate Fantastic Four #50 seems like a regular F4 story. Also, they're supposed to be kids... Well teens (Johnny Storm went to school with Spidey) yet they're all drawn as adults.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2008)

It's always been a continuity issue
Assume at some point everone got mindwiped

Who'se gonna be next in "Ultimate Universe, where are they now?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's always been a continuity issue
> Assume at some point everone got mindwiped
> 
> *Who'se gonna be next in "Ultimate Universe, where are they now?"*


How bout Woody?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2008)

Who the devil is that?


----------



## deathgod (Jan 28, 2008)

I hated how they changed up the art style in the latest UFF. That said, I didn't find issue #2 of Ultimates that bad. I don't know if it's because the first issue was so bad or what, but I actually liked the second issue. Don't get me wrong it doesn't compare to vol.1 and 2, but if you treat vol.3 as an alternate Ultimates Universe, like I am, It's not so bad.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2008)

I never liked the fact that UF4 and UXM were originally portrayed as kids, especially in the first UXM arc where Logan beds someone younger than his underwear. 

And UF4, why does Reed has so much stubble?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 28, 2008)

Not so much younger. They are all College age except for Kitty...

I mean 19 years old is fuckable no matter how old you are, I don't care.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Who the devil is that?


You don't know who Woody is? You lack sufficient _Ultimate_ knowledge to create a "where are they know" thread... 

*Spoiler*: _Woody_


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

Woody is filler. 

Do Ultimate Dr. Doom instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

wait, no1 knows where hes now

I see potential


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Not so much younger. They are all College age except for Kitty...
> 
> I mean 19 years old is fuckable no matter how old you are, I don't care.



That's right, you support Storm X Wolverine


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell of a lot better than Storm X *Ugh* Beast


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

People that talk about pairings should be publicly executed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> People that talk about pairings should be publicly executed.



fap fap fap


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> People that talk about pairings should be publicly executed.



This from the guy who clearly supports Barracuda X White Womans Mouth (any)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

Who wouldn't though?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 30, 2008)

Skin Heads?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Ultimate Spider Man and friends is awesome

Yes it really is


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2008)

Ultimate Luke Cage needs to come back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

That issue of Ultimate Spidey was kinda decent. I was pleased to see that fat guy still believe Peter = Spidey


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That issue of Ultimate Spidey was kinda decent. I was pleased to see that fat guy still believe Peter = Spidey



How did he figure out Pete was Spider-Man in the first place?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

It was in a issue agggggggeeees back, he was just lying down and he somehow put all the pieces together


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2008)

So raise hands:

Who DIDN'T see Ultimate Firestar being who she was?

Anybody? Anyone at all? That's what I thought.

And may I say how great it was to see Peter say out loud that Fury was not a bad guy and that he didn't hate him. (Which just makes Ultimate Power even dumber if that was possible.)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

I has suspicions that it was her, well either her or Black Cat since Bendis said it was a chick from the comic that was normal and then turned on fire

Lizz's multiple appearences during the comic just confirmed it.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2008)

Well remember back when in the Blockbuster arc when Johnny burst into flames and MJ said Liz thought she did it? Not to mention her fear of mutants and her fear of being a mutant. The second Ultimate Firestar was announced, I knew it was going to be Liz.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 31, 2008)

Fat Guy= Bendis....so I hope to god he knows who Spider-Man is...

I said Firestar was going to be Firestar like years ago...I mean god...

I've waited for this...forever.

But I have called dibs on this revelation years ago, thus everyone please send your checks or face possible prosecution.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

Just read spider man :rofl


I mean, how is that not gonna be jhonny's fault?
How is he gonna explain that:rofl


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2008)

I just read Ult. X-men.  WTF at Nightcrawler?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinister enters the room and Night crawler ask him who he is.  Then NC recognizes him and Sinister pulls out 2 guns.  Then NC, who is standing next to a kid, says "Oh Shit!", and teleports away leaving the kid to get shot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Spider-man 118 was pretty funny. I loved how the super heroes kept talking to Peter as he was spazzing about his secret identity and Kong's a weak bitch wo can't even do 15 push-ups. 

@ Juggernaut:
Night Crawler is all about self preservation. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, he was setting up for a drop kick. He just wasn't fast enough.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Bishop got owned.....!

Finally Apocalypse is here and something will hit the fan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think Angel got owned more than Bishop. 

Check back to when Dazzler first joined the "new X-men". Bishop didn't want Angel around, so months later, he let him get killed. There's no coming back for Angel (his soul belongs to Apocalypse), but young Bishop will get out of jail in a few months and marry a hot asian chic. Epic win.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm still kinda weirded out by that.

Especially when I consider 616 Bishop...who honestly hasn't fucked anything since Deathbird...and maybe Sage.

Anyways...am I the only one who believes that Kong in USM is Bendis? They look the same! And that is some serious wishfulfillment in that character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I'm still kinda weirded out by that.
> 
> Especially when I consider 616 Bishop...who honestly hasn't fucked anything since Deathbird...and maybe Sage.
> 
> Anyways...am I the only one who believes that Kong in USM is Bendis? They look the same! And that is some serious wishfulfillment in that character.


Didn't he tap what's her name from O.N.E?

Yeah, there's a physical resemblence to Bendis and Kenny, especially how Bagley drew him in "Superstars". As far as personality, I don't know the guy so maybe, maybe not. *shrug*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Bendis is obviously 'channeling' himself through Kenny, he said in a interview thing at the end of a comic that if he could have any Marvel girl, he would pick Kitty Pryde.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Didn't he tap what's her name from O.N.E?



I thought that was James Rhodes...God help me if I'm confusing black comic book characters here...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I thought that was James Rhodes...God help me if I'm confusing black comic book characters here...


No, I'm pretty sure that was Bishop. I forgot which storyline it was "suggested", Civil War maybe... unless Rhodey has a removable "M" tatoo.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that was Bishop. I forgot which storyline it was "suggested", Civil War maybe... unless Rhodey has a removable "M" tatoo.



Yeah he does, he uses it and the Terminator line to get women in bed. "Cum with me if you want to live..."


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, poor bishop cannot get a break.
Honestly, they can make all the bad guys they want, but there's always a good guy turned bad in every crossover, and when they do it, they do it.
Bishop in Messiah Complex has that issue, and now Ultimate Bishop also gets punked
Can't say I love it, but seeing bishop (a true street wise character, not made to be "kewl") turning sour, but I do aprove him getting more screentime


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

Not that Future Bishop is dead, this paves the way for Present Bishop to shine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope he isn't stuck in a time loop where even if he lives to be an old man in the future, he's destined to be constantly snikt'd in 2008. That would suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

If everything goes right, he won't need to came back


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

I sure hope it does, Bishop is awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, maybe he'll came back again


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, kids!  is out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ultimates 3 #3 preview sketch. It's a flash Back Sequence that apparently takes place just before Ultimate X-Men #1. And here's the cover that got shot down. *[**]*


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And here's the cover that got shot down. *[**]*



I wonder why they drew the cape in?  Is this really offensive?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that's why they added the cape. Ultimate Marvel seems to be mainly marketed towards "the kids".


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think that's why they added the cape. Ultimate Marvel seems to be mainly marketed towards "the kids".



Seriously?  With the i*c*st, and the porn tape at the beginning of the Ultimates?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2008)

I was watching porn by the time I was ten 

But notice how they can't say "shit"


Ultimates is coming. I feel like a million voices screamed, and then they were silenced


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Seriously? With the i*c*st, and the porn tape at the beginning of the Ultimates?


I said "seems to be mainly for 'the kids'", meaning a younger target audience. Look at the origins USM and UXM were aimed toward the teenage audience. I'm in my 20's so that makes them "kids" to me.


Banhammer said:


> *I was watching porn by the time I was ten*
> 
> But notice how they can't say "shit"
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I said "seems to be mainly for 'the kids'", meaning a younger target audience. Look at the origins USM and UXM were aimed toward the teenage audience. I'm in my 20's so that makes them "kids" to me.



Yeah, you're right.  Thinking back at those USM and UXM issues, there really wasn't anything over "pg-13" in any of them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2008)

Stupid Loeb thinks he can make his take of Ultimates 'gritty' but adding so much stupidity into it


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Fucking Wolverine.  God, I can't even enjoy comics anymore, because he's everywhere at the same time.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2008)

skrulls did it  **


We need a skrulls did it smilie


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 6, 2008)

^^We really do


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> skrulls did it  **
> 
> 
> We need a skrulls did it smilie



Thing is not many people will get the joke. ..... then again i don't know the story behind half of the smileys anymore so just go for it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> skrulls did it  **
> 
> 
> We need a skrulls did it smilie



Did you just say something that was even remotely funny and made a somewhat decent usage of the cookie-monster smiley?


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF Wolverine just kills Bishop like that?

Who gives a fuck about Angel?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> WTF Wolverine just kills Bishop like that?
> 
> *Who gives a fuck about Angel?*


Not me. He's a worthless character that shouldn't have survived M Day, but since he has such a strong 616 fan(girl)base, killing the Ultimate was the best marvel could do. I'm glad they used bullets instead of cop-out energy blasts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

I think they'll just come back as Pooky's heralds


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2008)

All Angel could do was fly, anyway.  I mean, if he shot lightning bolts out of his ass, I'd be a lot more interested in his character, but I really don't give a damn.  Sucks Bishop had to die for him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2008)

In the same month old one-eye blasted him as well. It just wasn't the month to be black with a church related name


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think they'll just come back as Pooky's heralds



This is what I am thinking.  They could turn Angels death in to him becoming a horseman, probably Death.  Other than that, if they make him more like his 616 counter-part, he could have a healing factor and be fine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2008)

Which would kinda suck since it's just becoming a retake of 616 Pooky


----------



## AncientNinja (Feb 8, 2008)

Ultimate marvel is awesome


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2008)

recently started to actively read UM series.  I've started U Spider-Man and U X-Men both are quite good.  I also have U Iron Man and The Ultimates on reserve from the library.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

AncientNinja said:


> Ultimate marvel is awesome



Not anymore


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

USM is the only saving grace, and even it is starting to spiral out into a tangent of shit.

Bendis is running out of ideas fast. And his refusal to bring back underdeveloped plot points is starting to chafe.

Venom.

Carnage.

Silver Sable.

In some respects Black Cat...I just remember her throwing up or something. You'd think she would have returned for the Ultimate Knights arc but she didn't.

Deadpool?

I mean come on...you don't need to keep ultimizing ever single freaking thing...USM has it's own lore to go back on.

UXM and UFF can go die though...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> USM is the only saving grace, and even it is starting to spiral out into a tangent of shit.
> 
> Bendis is running out of ideas fast. And his refusal to bring back underdeveloped plot points is starting to chafe.
> 
> ...



Doesn't this describe the "Ultimate" experience from day 1?


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah but Day 1 was like 8 years ago. I think it's time we at least attempted to change the status quo.

In reality USM was created to slim down the Spider-Man mytho's into something digestable. Pretty much how a lot of major villians, and Spider-Man himself, are connected to the OZ formula. Peter's father, and his connection with Venom/Cloning/SHIELD.

Really what the fuck is so terrible about returning to past storylines? WTH are they going to ultimize next? Howard the Duck?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

In USM, after the Amazing Friends arc, there's going to be a symbiote arc involving Venom and Gwen-Carnage.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> In USM, after the Amazing Friends arc, there's going to be a symbiote arc involving Venom and Gwen-Carnage.



I have information that that is a lie, and Bendis plans to Ultimize Madame Webb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I have information that that is a lie, and Bendis plans to Ultimize Madame Webb.


Madame Webb was in the clone saga.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I have information that that is a lie, and Bendis plans to Ultimize Madame Webb.



Well where do you get your 'information'? Because Bendis announced it himself.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Madame Webb was in the clone saga.



God I forgot about that...she was the one who created there memories right?

Jesus the Ultimate Clone Saga was horrible.

Edit:

Sylar...no all of you...haven't you people realized that half the stuff I say is bullshit?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> God I forgot about that...she was the one who created there memories right?
> 
> Jesus the Ultimate Clone Saga was horrible.



Actually it was one of the best arcs in USM. 

EDIT: E-sarcasm is difficult to detect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, she was

The Ultimate Clone Saga was bad ass...


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

Doc Ock Magneto...

That's all I have to say to you guys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

That's just ONE thing out of place... 

That's all I have to say to you guys.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

MJ Red Werewolf...

That's another thing I have to say to you guys


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Doc Ock Magneto...
> 
> MJ Red Werewolf...
> 
> That's all I have to say to you guys.



Brand new takes on old characters...

That's all I have to say to you.

If you want Otto just using his arms (yawn) and MJ just being a useless paperweight (Gwen will always be better) read the 616 version.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Feb 12, 2008)

I will not pick up another UM title until Howard the Duck makes his debut.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

*years later CaptainAWB never picked up an Ultimate title. 


@NeoDMC: If you want to read Spider-Man with all of the norm, buy 616 Marvel trade paperbacks.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> In USM, after the Amazing Friends arc, there's going to be a symbiote arc involving Venom and Gwen-Carnage.



Man I hope you are serious.  I also hope Venom isn't dead from his little encounter with Thor in the Ultimates.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *years later CaptainAWB never picked up an Ultimate title.
> 
> 
> @NeoDMC: If you want to read Spider-Man with all of the norm, buy 616 Marvel trade paperbacks.



Wha????


ZOMG WHAT TIZ DIS TRAD PAPABAKZ!?!? I NO NOEZ BOUT TRAD PAPABAKZ!!!

Really people...come on...I know where to look for my shit. I don't care if it is original, it's still retarted IMO. Don't try to patronize just because I don't like the crap you like.

I mean I like all the other shit in USM...but just because I don't like Mag Ock, and Werewolf MJ...seriously, I'm sure there are other...no

I am the only one who doesn't love Mag Ock and Werewolf MJ, they are the greatest fucking ideas in Comic History, and I should be killed for thinking otherwise.

Thank you Sylar and Aunt M0 for clearing this up for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Wha????
> 
> 
> ZOMG WHAT TIZ DIS TRAD PAPABAKZ!?!? I NO NOEZ BOUT TRAD PAPABAKZ!!!
> ...


Now you're getting the idea.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

Not killed. That's ridiculous.

Just slow agonizing torture.  Now your family, them we kill.



> Man I hope you are serious. I also hope Venom isn't dead from his little encounter with Thor in the Ultimates.



Venom and Carnage and also the story will actually involve *gasp* plotpoints from the video game (you know that game that's supposed to be canon but is contradicted by actual continuity e.g. Silver Sable not knowing who he is and none of the events are ever referanced by ANY comics? Yeah that one.)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

ULTIMATES 3 #3

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 










> THE STORY:
> "Sex, Lies, and DVD" continues with "SIBLINGS" -- the true(?) origin of Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch! What horrible secret have these two shared and how is it now exposed? Does it hold a clue to solving the murder at the Ultimates' mansion? This issue guest stars Wolverine and uncovers the past...marching us closer to ULTIMATUM! The all-new epic saga of the Ultimates continues with superstars Jeph Loeb, Joe Madureira, and Chris Lichtner leading the way!
> Rated T+ …$2.99


Wolverine > Hawkeye  BURN!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

The bottom right panel is priceless.  lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

God freaking damn-it, how stupid was that? Loeb is flushing the Ultimates down the pooper even more


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> ULTIMATES 3 #3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pic_
> 
> ...



Hmm, yet another Ultimate character goes out of their way to make fun of Hawkeye's family being murdered... :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Loeb is trash, he just doesn't know how to write anything epic. He should stick with Wolverine/Batman


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok it's official...Ultimates 3 is Marvel's All-Star Batman.

Dialogue like that isn't made offhandedly...Loeb knows exactly what he is doing to these characters and is loving every second of it.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

What are you dense? What are you retarded? Haha your family got killed.

Catchy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ultimates 3 Thor sucks so bad that it's just comical.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

All-Star Ultimates...and Spider-Man the Boy Wonder.

A title like that would make this book more barable.

Also how the fuck does Wolverine know all this...I mean unless he has survelience on the Ultimates 24-7...oh wait I bet Loeb is going to say he was able to get all that information from smell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> All-Star Ultimates...and Spider-Man the Boy Wonder.
> 
> A title like that would make this book more barable.
> 
> *Also how the fuck does Wolverine know all this...*I mean unless he has survelience on the Ultimates 24-7...oh wait I bet Loeb is going to say he was able to get all that information from smell.


I laughed so effin hard at this.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 12, 2008)

WTF??!!?

Is his eyebrows sticking out of his mask (Captain America)?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Seriously, Loeb is writing for little stupid moronic tweenagers. No self-respecting person with even a inch of intelligence would find whatever he's writing plausible expect little kiddies who are like 'omg this book is so heavy and hardcore!!!!!!'

Idiots


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> ULTIMATES 3 #3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pic_
> 
> ...



Dude thats low :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

At least Loeb remembered that Logan has adamantium claws


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

lol Sabretooth.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *years later CaptainAWB never picked up an Ultimate title.



Don't destroy my hope.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Also I just remembered that Janet can turn huge, something else Loeb forgot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Don't destroy my hope.


lol


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also I just remembered that Janet can turn huge, something else Loeb forgot


I thought that was just a one time thing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Where was that stated?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know. I think it was in Grand Theft America... Key phrase being 'I think'. 




*reading THE GOOD ultimates again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ultimate X-Men #91 preview [] *


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 17, 2008)

God that issue looks like shit...

Why didn't they ultimize apocalypse?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2008)

Started the original Ultimates, damn it's awesome.

also am I the only person who absolutely hates Ultimate Magneto?  I hate this interpretation of the the character, he's an unbelievable hipocrite, any semblence of right that he ever had is gone and he begged like a child when he was "executed" by Xavier.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Started the original Ultimates, damn it's awesome.


Ultimates and Ultimates 2 were fantastic. Ultimates 3 is crap, I dropped it after the first issue. The U3 parodies, however, are comedic gold.


Kilowog said:


> also am I the only person who absolutely hates Ultimate Magneto? I hate this interpretation of the the character, he's an unbelievable hipocrite, any semblence of right that he ever had is gone and he begged like a child when he was "executed" by Xavier.


Magneto is teh awesome.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 17, 2008)

He is more intresting in Ultimate Verse...I mean in 616 we are forced to believe he is good, then bad, then good, then bad, then good, then bad.

Every time he switches allegiences, we are either 1) forced to forget what he did 5 years ago or 2) it is retconned away

Lets not forget that TECHNICALLY MU Magneto went batshit, Hitler insane and had like 1/5th of Manhatten cremated alive.

Then it was retconned that he didn't, and we were fed bullshit as to why he didn't, just so he could show up as a good guy in Excalibur that year. He also isn't really evil in House of M, besides having what he always wanted (absolute fucking power), and being the MAIN VILLIAN who bitch slaps Dr. Doom on a daily basis.

Ultimate Magneto is more human, as he is so in love with his own messiac image, that he WANTS to be considered a good guy, but when they don't fall for it, he shows how much of a batshit insane power hunger skizard he is, and snaps on him.

He was real nice to Polaris when they were locked up on the plastic cell together, but when she didn't want to comply to his will, he went nuts and called her a fat cow.

I mean this Magneto isn't as pretty, and it is harder to hold him in very high esteem, but he is a lot stronger as a character, and is just a better villian (compared to the MU version).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> He is more intresting in Ultimate Verse...I mean in 616 we are forced to believe he is good, then bad, then good, then bad, then good, then bad.
> 
> Every time he switches allegiences, we are either 1) forced to forget what he did 5 years ago or 2) it is retconned away
> 
> ...


Actually, that's the reason why I like him so much. He's a monarch, the "616 Magneto that should have been". You either love him or hate him, there is no in-between. I hope that they never make him a good guy.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Actually, that's the reason why I like him so much. He's a monarch, the "616 Magneto that should have been". You either love him or hate him, there is no in-between. I hope that they never make him a good guy.



Thats exactly why i like Ultimate magneto


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2008)

Ultimate Magneto was cool before he appeared in Ultimates 3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ultimates 3 is just a zany dream sequence, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2008)

Ultimates #5 was aweeeeeeeesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wait until you read Ultimates vol.3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

He's right man. I suggest reading Ultimates, Ultimates 2. Ultimates Saga is like watching a rerun and Ultimates 3 is... just don't bother with Ultimates 3.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2008)

maybe it's just me but it feel weird seeing Captain America without his little wing things on the sides of his head


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> God that issue looks like shit...
> 
> *Why didn't they ultimize apocalypse?*


I'm just seeing this, but yeah it would;ve been cool to see an "Ultimate" Apocalypse. I imagined him looking more like Nezhno(?) from New X-Men. But they had already established his look in the 'Tempest' storyline.


Kilowog said:


> maybe it's just me but it feel weird seeing Captain America without his little wing things on the sides of his head


No, the head wings suck. They should burn in hell with Namor's ankle wings...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah they do suck but I'm just so used to seeing them it's just dunno weird.

also what is this stuf I've been hearing of Nick Fury being removed from the Ultimate Universe in general?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah. They copied 616, but with a lamer reason to get rid of Fury. 

Aside from that whack ending Ultimate Power was a really fun read.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> maybe it's just me but it feel weird seeing Captain America without his little wing things on the sides of his head


me too!


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. They copied 616, but with a lamer reason to get rid of Fury.
> 
> Aside from that whack ending Ultimate Power was possibly the worst crossover in the history of comics.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2008)

I see what you did thar 

But I agree Ultimate Power had no substance.  I am still waiting on the explanation as to why Spidey doesn't know what happened top Nick Fury Yet he was there when they left him behind?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2008)

It was just a bad story that made no sense with 50 other things thrown in there which also didn't make any sense and Land's art.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't read Ultimate Power. At all.

Here's all you need to know from reading that story:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Nick Fury is being held prisoner in another universe for something that is in no way his fault at all while Reed (who is in fact at fault like always gets away scottfree).
*Doom sent a Doombot who f#cked over more or less every single Ultimate Hero until he got cheapshotted by Thing.
*Spiderman is apparently bipolar and suffers severe memory losses as he somehow not only forgets what happened to Fury, but that it was in fact him who ratted him out, and also he apparently just ignored any character development they had towards each other. (Hell remember MJ saying Fury was like a father to Peter? Yeah I'd so leave my father in another dimension).
*Some psycho Supergirl-lite is in the Ultimateverse now.  She's spying or something. I don't really care.




And that's all you need to know.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

I thnk it's bizarro wonder woman


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 19, 2008)

Power Princess?

Yeah she's nuts...and 8/10 of her panels in Supereme Power were nude ones.

Some bullshit about her thinking she was either 1) A goddess 2) An alien or 3) a combination of the two.

Of course Superme Power/Squadron Supreme are pretty much dead. They have like one issue once a year.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Power Princess?
> 
> Yeah she's nuts...and 8/10 of her panels in Supereme Power were nude ones.
> 
> ...



Marvel screwed that universe up when the took it off as a max title.

Anyway I just reread UXM 90 and I like it after a second reading.  The whole Apocalypse thing makes sense.  And kirkman did write the Ultimate Wolvie as he is supposed to be.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

I wonder if she'll actually turn up in the Ultimate-verse outside of Power, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with Kaze. They should have never moved the Supreme Power related characters from the MAX imprint. 

Also, "Power Princess" is such a dumb fucking name...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I agree with Kaze. They should have never moved the Supreme Power related characters from the MAX imprint.
> 
> Also, "Power Princess" is such a dumb fucking name...





*Spoiler*: _OH RLY?_ 









You just walked right into that one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

What does that have to do with ANYTHING I posted? And it had better make sense or I'm gonna neg you. 


This is Zarda, the "Power Princess"


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 19, 2008)

You post like the one pic of her that isn't nude?

Phail


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: _OH RLY?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does that refute what Mo said?


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How does that refute what Mo said?



I think molly from runaways called herself that or something. Its been awhile so i cant be sure.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 19, 2008)

hey, anyone wanna tell me whats been goin down in Ultimate Iron Man II?

have the retconned the big brain


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 19, 2008)

No retcons. It's still Card writing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 20, 2008)

has Ultimate Apocalypse redeemed himself from the fail that appeared in issue 90?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Ultimate Apocalypse .

M0's pic has sidebewb


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

ULTIMATES 3

THIS STORY IS UBELIEVABLE
AND NOT IN THE GOOD WAY!

And wolverine is a douchebag
And fourty pounds heavier for some reason




LIL_M0 said:


> What does that have to do with ANYTHING I posted? And it had better make sense or I'm gonna neg you.
> 
> 
> This is Zarda, the "Power Princess"



That's Molly Hayes from Runaways.
When they thought they should givethemselves cool codenames she picked "power princess!" but they decided to go with bruiser.

Of course, when they realize how retarded that was, and how much harsher the world really is, they decided to drop the codenames, till one day, the hotel caved in, and molly was about to pass out, when they say, c'mon bruiser, you can do it, and she goes
"MY, CODENAME, IS POWER PRINCESS!!!!"  and punches her way out of a mountain,


Without accidently retconing anything!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna neg you now...


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2008)

And nothing of value was lost...

Why the hell...is Magneto going to make his return in USM...for Firestar of all mutants?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

so, wolverine walks in that mansion two seconds after they invade, with his claws on, completly being a douchebag and essentially goes

"Y'all shut the fuck up and listen to this flashback of how I nailed the maximoff's mother!!"





Edith my effing God, they are kiling ultimate wolverine!!!
Please momma, make them stop!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

What?! Ultimate's 3 effing sucks. When are Millar and Hitch coming back, Ultimates 5 right?


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2008)

After they are done making 616 Fantastic Four relevent.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2008)

I am the only person in the forums that likes Ultimates 3.  I liked the Ultron twist though


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

please make it stop

make it stop


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

Utl. Apocalypse is badass.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

please make the ultimates stop mommy, it hurts, it hurts so much

so much pain, make it stop 
Why wont they stop ?
I'm sorry if it's my fault, I am! I'll be better, I promise I'll be better! Is it because I broke the lamp? I didn't mean it mommy, I'm sorry! I'll moan the law, I'll do my homework, I'll do anything, I'll be good, but please, please make the ultimates stoooooooooop!

And please, bring the other ultimate X-men artist back!
These are so.. Wolverine's Origins!






Oh snao, no she didn't


			
				Sue Storm said:
			
		

> What, are we gonna call the ultimates? They're probably busy doing another sex tape!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> After they are done making 616 Fantastic Four relevent.


So, next year maybe... 


Thorn said:


> Utl. Apocalypse is badass.


I think the term you were looking for was "fuggin badass!!! X3". 

I like how Kirkman is tying things from his run together. The one armed, no healing factor Cable is making sense now. Maybe next issue the Phoenix will attack. Also, ten bucks says that "Onslaught and Stryfe" are Chuck and Future Logan wearing anti-mind control helmets.



Kaze said:


> I am the only person in the forums that likes Ultimates 3. I liked the Ultron twist though


I think so. I stopped reading at book one.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

I bet Xavier turned into a super telepathic ninja from the training.  Just you watch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

That would be borderline cheesy to bad ass. Wait... How is he walking again?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultron?!?!
Kazar?!?!?!
BENDIS RETCON IN THE ULTIMATEVERSE?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?

Shockingly though this issue wasn't nearly as bad as the other 2....

Is Ultimates 3 improving?!?!?!? LE GASP!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

no

Logan barged in, made fun of clint's dead family, bared his claws, started spewing about some utterly personaly story, saying he was "cast out of heaven" even though said heaven was a cheesy log cabin in the middle of effin siberia, then spent four more pages talking about uneeded i*c*st and said scarlet witch killed the dinosaurs!

And, and, it just, what the fuuuuhuck|

Plus, who else wants to see bruce eating the leader's brains?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultron?!?!
> Kazar?!?!?!
> *BENDIS RETCON IN THE ULTIMATEVERSE?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?*
> 
> ...


What has Bendis Retconned?

Ultimate Marvel Team-Up doesn't count. 


Banhammer said:


> no
> 
> Logan barged in, made fun of clint's dead family, bared his claws, started spewing about some utterly personaly story, saying he was "cast out of heaven" even though said heaven was a cheesy log cabin in the middle of effin siberia, then spent four more pages talking about uneeded i*c*st and said scarlet witch killed the dinosaurs!
> 
> And, and, it just, what the fuuuuhuck|


Why'd he have his claws out anyways? Were they threatening him?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

Ult. Apocalypse isn't that bad. If the Professor is the new Onslaught then damn so that what some weight lifting can do.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

no.
After the brotherhood left, he walked in, with his claws poped and he said
"hey bub's your problems just started!"
to be continued
in this issue
"the x-men make magneto their buisness"
"hey didn't you used to be in the brotherhood"
"didn't you used to have a family"
"Oh, I'm gonna kill you with bullets! I'm gonna kill you to death!"
meaningles grunst, more hawkeye wangst...
"everyone shut up, I'm gonna tell you about the time where I nailed the maximoff's mom for no particular reason!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> no.
> After the brotherhood left, he walked in, with his claws poped and he said
> "hey bub's your problems just started!"
> to be continued
> ...


LMAO! 


Banhammer said:


> Plus, who else wants to see bruce eating the leader's brains?


Yeah, I was thinking that. 


			
				another forum said:
			
		

> Wolverine and the Witch of Wungadore are Scarlet Witch's parents!


First of, "Witch of Wungadore"... What kindo of Harry Potter bullsh-t are they selling? Second, aren't Wanda and Pietro twins? How could he be the father of just one?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> First of, "Witch of Wungadore"... What kindo of Harry Potter bullsh-t are they selling? Second, aren't Wanda and Pietro twins? How could he be the father of just one?



It's magic


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

Fury is the only logical choice for Black Panther at this point (If you want to call whatever the thought process is behind U3 logic).  Someone would have noticed if Cap were living multiple lives, right?

The latest issue of Ultimate X-Men made up for the last however many issues.  I wish the carnage brought by Apocalypse was given more showcase time though.  The Wolverine thing doesn't make sense though.  It would just be a coincidence that he lost his arm in this battle since the battle with Apocalypse would have been different without Bishop and Cable.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Isnt Fury not in that universe anymore?


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

My new mindset is that Ultimate Power takes place in a pseudo-Ultimate Universe.  My new mindset explains why Peter doesn't know why Fury disappeared.  In my mind he did screw a few characters over, but all that crap involving Power Princess and the Supremes never happened.

BTW, Are Pietro and Wanda not twins anymore, or can someone explain Logan's flashback?  I may be Wanda's Father, but Quicksilver is obviously Eric's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Rook said:


> *Fury is the only logical choice for Black Panther at this point (If you want to call whatever the thought process is behind U3 logic). Someone would have noticed if Cap were living multiple lives, right?*
> 
> The latest issue of Ultimate X-Men made up for the last however many issues. I wish the carnage brought by Apocalypse was given more showcase time though. The Wolverine thing doesn't make sense though. It would just be a coincidence that he lost his arm in this battle since the battle with Apocalypse would have been different without Bishop and Cable.


Fury must be working out, because Panther is easily 200 plus pounds... not to mention he has two arms. Fury lost one during "Grand Theft America", remember? 



The Rook said:


> My new mindset is that Ultimate Power takes place in a pseudo-Ultimate Universe. My new mindset explains why Peter doesn't know why Fury disappeared. In my mind he did screw a few characters over, but all that crap involving Power Princess and the Supremes never happened.
> 
> *BTW, Are Pietro and Wanda not twins anymore, or can someone explain Logan's flashback? I may be Wanda's Father, but Quicksilver is obviously Eric's.*


They're twins, Magneto just had sloppy seconds.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

I vote to say that ultimates 3 never happened!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I vote to say that ultimates 3 never happened!


It happened as Hank Pym's dream while he was locked up in the Triskellon or in Nick Fury's dream, while he is locked up in the Supremeverse. Actually, Fury's dream would make more sense. Why else would so many bad things happen to the team that abandoned him?


----------



## deathgod (Feb 20, 2008)

I finally realised why Ultimates v.3 is so bad. Mad draws the art, then Loeb writes a story around that art. It's the only logical explanation why Ultimates 3 suck so bad. Is there anyone that wolverine hasn't slept with?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultimate Apocalypse arc seems very very rushed to me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2008)

In Ultimatum, Nick Fury returns with a cybernetic arm (Ultimate Winter Soldier). He devotes his time hunting down and killing all the heroes that sent him to that crappy Squadron Supreme universe.

You heard it here first


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Fury must be working out, because Panther is easily 200 plus pounds... not to mention he has two arms. Fury lost one during "Grand Theft America", remember?



He got it replaced with a prostetic arm (Ultimate Secrets).

Oh and about the Bendis retcon:

Remember when the Scarlet Witch lost it in the 616 universe and somehow had reality warping powers that Dr. Strange knew all about but never felt the need to bring up? All Bendis.

Up till then she just had hexing powers or something like that and I personally was happy to see a difference in the Ultimate and 616verse....

Shame it didn't last.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

Fury already has a cybernetic arm; it's hidden under his Panther costume.  He also stole some of whatever it is Cap took to become the monstrosity that Mad has produced.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He got it replaced with a prostetic arm (Ultimate Secrets).


Oh... really? I thought Grand Theft America took place after Ultimate Galactus. I could be wrong though. 



Sylar said:


> Oh and about the Bendis retcon:
> 
> Remember when the Scarlet Witch lost it in the 616 universe and somehow had reality warping powers that Dr. Strange knew all about but never felt the need to bring up? All Bendis.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I thought you meant Bendis was ghost-writing for Millar. 

It is a shame. I also liked Scarlet Witch pre-Loeb. 



The Rook said:


> Fury already has a cybernetic arm; it's hidden under his Panther costume. *He also stole some of whatever it is Cap took to become the monstrosity that Mad has produced.*


ultimate Pym particles.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh... really? I thought Grand Theft America took place after Ultimate Galactus. I could be wrong though.



No the latest guidebook that came out: Ultimate Secret*S*.

You're thinking of Ultimate Secret. 



> Oh yeah. I thought you meant Bendis was ghost-writing for Millar.
> 
> It is a shame. I also liked Scarlet Witch pre-Loeb.



No because then Ultimates 3 would be awesome beyond measure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, I never read the guidebooks.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 20, 2008)

So now we know why Ultimate Cable has one less arm.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

No we don't.  Cable and Bishop changed the future.  The fight with Apocalypse would have been different originally.  It would just be coincidence that in both scenarios Logan lost the same arm in his fight with Apocalypse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

It was like one of those inevitable future things. Like when Booster Gold tried to un-do "The Killing Joke". It always ended with Barbra Gordon being crippled.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

Pooky should take lessons from his ultimate counterpart.

Then again, Pooky is busy being under the mercy of the Celestials.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

BG doesn't make sense either.  The past can't be changed, yet you can kill people as infants before they have a chance to become time travelers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

There's an exception to every rule I guess.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It was like one of those inevitable future things. Like when Booster Gold tried to un-do "The Killing Joke". It always ended with Barbra Gordon being crippled.



Or it could be like one of those changable future things.  Like when New York didn't get nuked in Heroes and the Shanti Virus didn't kill 93% of the world's population.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Fury must be working out, because Panther is easily 200 plus pounds... not to mention he has two arms. Fury lost one during "Grand Theft America", remember?



Loeb             doesn't


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

Ultimates 1 had one of the best climaxes ever, also Ultimates 2 is starting off GREAT.

Also up to vol 5 in both USM and UXM.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

I should suggest for you to stop reading Ultimates once you finish volume 2. Really it's for your sake.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't remember ultimate secret
What happened there?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

The Ultimates send Black Widow, Falcon, Cap and Samual L Jackson while the X-Men send Gay Man, Jean and Logan to Russia to discover the body of Ultimate Vision who was sent to Earth to warn them of Gah Lak Tus


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

oooooh, I remember now, it's an ultimate galactus thing, forgot the title...


Oh, aand I just realized something on ulimates3
That wasn't Eddie Brock, the corpse had elephant bones!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

There was no corpse...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

alien thing - "surrender"
captain fucking america - "SURRENDER??"
*impales alien in half with shield"
Cap - "does this letter on my forehead stand for FRANCE?!?!?!?!?"

Cap is awesome


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> alien thing - "surrender"
> captain fucking america - "SURRENDER??"
> *impales alien in half with shield"
> Cap - "does this letter on my forehead stand for FRANCE?!?!?!?!?"
> ...



Wait'll you see what he does near the end of Ultimates 2.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2008)

You should see him at the begining of Ultimates 3 

Anti-i*c*st, Anti-Swearing, this man has got balls of steel and ears of glass.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

So, ahum, if showing hawkeye a video of your boss nailing your friend that murdered your wife and kid, viciously and in front of you to you and your co-workers wasn't bad enough, wolverine walks in, and tells them about the time he nailed the maximoff's mom, and the where he totally caught pietro fucking his sister

WTF!!??


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2008)

Well unless Wolverine is Peitro's father as well, I don't think the i*c*st thing matters.

Half-bloods don't count


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

But Pietro looks just like magneto
unless
Loeb is gonna Wolverine fuck magneto 
We must stop this


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimates 1 had one of the best climaxes ever, also Ultimates 2 is starting off GREAT.
> 
> Also up to vol 5 in both USM and UXM.



Am I the only one who thought the alien invasion was kind of lame?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Am I the only one who thought the alien invasion was kind of lame?



Judging by the critical reception and sales...

Yes, you were.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2008)

It should have been built up more. It seemed to just get thrown at the start, and suddenly we get a flashback, a Matrix scene with Hawkeye and Widow (cool as though it was), and then the entire military might of America flying off to go kill some aliens.

This is all in the span of 3 issues, which also is partly focusing on the failing marriage of Hank and Janet Pym.

This can be forgiven with the actual climax of the fight, which has some of the best action and dialogue in the entire series, and I'm not talking about the "A stands for france" line, I'm talking about the scene with Iron-Man, the bomb, and Thor.

Great stuff.

But my favorite in terms of story and character development, in Ultimates, was the Trial of the Hulk and The Passion from Ultimates 2.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

Aye, someone hook me up with some ultimate x-men scans?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

Dude we don't DL comics on this site. 

That's Warez and illegal and we'll have none of that on THIS site thank you very much.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

This whole site is built on illegal shit so what! Just let me see the damn scans!


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2008)

Fine, here is a good place for Ultimate X-Men and many other books you might be interested in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your local comic book store


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Fine, here is a good place for Ultimate X-Men and many other books you might be interested in.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> This whole site is built on illegal shit so what! Just let me see the damn scans!


I get most of my scans from .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They're like a sub race of Skrull. Skrulls are still Skrulls in the Ultimateverse. Read "President Thor" on Ultimate F4.



I reread Ultimates 1 #11 and the Chitauri guy stated that they were called Skrulls on other planets.





Blaze of Glory said:


> This whole site is built on illegal shit so what! Just let me see the damn scans!


in before Spy_smasher comes to pimp slap you


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> in before Spy_smasher comes to pimp slap you




Who da fuck is spy smasher? 

What he gon' do?

Ban me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *I reread Ultimates 1 #11 and the Chitauri guy stated that they were called Skrulls on other planets.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who da fuck is spy smasher?
> 
> What he gon' do?
> 
> Ban me


Spy_Smasher is one of the 2 biggest comic uploaders on NF (other being LIL_M0), recently he's being concerned with Marvel finding out about us since they've been going around with their lawyers and bringing down comic traders.


LIL_M0 said:


> I stand corrected...



the chitauri leader also said that Chitauri was a name given to them by africans in WW2.

Also I'm confused, they're apparently criminals for what they did to earth yet the Chitauri guy made it clearly stated that he was following orders, so sufise it to say that I'm confused


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Spy_Smasher is one of the 2 biggest comic uploaders on NF (other being LIL_M0), recently he's being concerned with Marvel finding out about us since they've been going around with their lawyers and bringing down comic traders.



Like Marvel's gonna discover us


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Like Marvel's gonna discover us



they've discovered other forums similar to NF recently


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Spy_Smasher is one of the 2 biggest comic uploaders on NF (other being LIL_M0), recently he's being concerned with Marvel finding out about us since they've been going around with their lawyers and bringing down comic traders.


Who is this "Lil' Mo" you speak of? 



Kilowog said:


> the chitauri leader also said that Chitauri was a name given to them by africans in WW2.
> 
> *Also I'm confused, they're apparently criminals for what they did to earth yet the Chitauri guy made it clearly stated that he was following orders, so sufise it to say that I'm confused*


If I elaborated, I'd ruin the story. It was pretty good and sofar, the only time Thing played the hero.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> they've discovered other forums similar to NF recently



Like which sites?

Narutomania forums

And why the hell they doing this to us ain't they got anything better to do....


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2008)

Google makes it redicously easy to find shit like this on forums. Which is why we don't mention it. They are cracking down, and if we want to keep our way of life, we need to just block all the newfags (won't name anybody) and stick to those that we know and trust.

Rule 1 & 2 style yo.

PS: L2Torrent


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who is this "Lil' Mo" you speak of?
> 
> If I elaborated, I'd ruin *the story.* It was pretty good and sofar, the only time Thing played the hero.



what story is this?



Blaze of Glory said:


> And why the hell they doing this to us ain't they got anything better to do....



copyright, it's all about fucking copyrights


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what story is this?


Ultimate Fantastic Four 27-29 President Thor


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

ooooooh

anyways lol massively at Ultimate Spider-Man 19 (?? not sure), Spidey spends all day trying to figure out how to skip class to fight Rhino then when he gets there Iron Man beat him to it. looooooool

ALso Ultimate War was pretty good, but I felt it had too much build up and not enough pay off.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I stand corrected...



Just looking at that pic reminds me of how much I miss the good ole Ultimates days


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2008)

Doesn't Apocalypse look kinda like a kid in a snowsuit? Makes me wanna watch "A Christmas Story"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

Wolverine: Careful kid you'll put your eye out! *snikkt*


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2008)

I love Ultimate Apocalypse.  He kicks all sorts of ass


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 23, 2008)

I can wait to see what Xavier can do in that Onslaught armor


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I can wait to see what Xavier can do in that Onslaught armor



Walk.

10 char


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm told that the Ultimate Spider-Man video game is canon so at what point does it take place?  I wanna know when I should start playing it since I'm a stickler for continuity


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

After the "Venom" storyline.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2008)

Stop killing that damn smiley


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm told that the Ultimate Spider-Man video game is canon so at what point does it take place?  I wanna know when I should start playing it since I'm a stickler for continuity



Make sure you also read Ultimate Six as well.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

I officially take back everything bad I said about Ultimate Magneto, he's won me over with his post Ultimate War appearance.  

His fantasy about escaping, killing Captain America then ruling the world made me lol



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop killing that damn smiley


make me 



Sylar said:


> Make sure you also read Ultimate Six as well.



ok, that's collected as TPB 10, I'm on 7 now. I'll get to it soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop killing that damn smiley
> 
> 
> Kilowog said:
> ...


lol 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> ok, that's collected as TPB 10, I'm on 7 now. I'll get to it soon.


 "The dump... sometime tomorrow" What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I officially take back everything bad I said about Ultimate Magneto, he's won me over with his post Ultimate War appearance.
> 
> His fantasy about escaping, killing Captain America then ruling the world made me lol.



That wasn't him. That was fan fiction that was sent to him. 

No really.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I remember cause I lol'd and called him a nerd.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 24, 2008)

Ultimate spiderman game is Venom at least on gameboy


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol  "The dump... sometime tomorrow" What the hell is that supposed to mean?



Learn to quote you noob


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 25, 2008)

The only way to fit USM game into continuinity is to make it happen after Silver Sable...and just pretend that Sable just didn't care that she had already dealt with Spider-Man before...it is better than having it happen before Silver Sable and have her not know that he is actually Peter Parker.

Is it just me...or is Death of a Goblin utter shit? I mean the Spider/Goblin story in USM has always been the MAIN EVENT, hell Ultimate Goblin was able to get the Ultimates attention...and for it to end just like that?

Ghey...

They better not fuck up Ultimate Venom...

(reads Ultimates 3)

>.>

<.<

SHIT!

SHIT! SHIT! SHIIIT! SHIT! SHIT BRICKS!

Ultimate Marvel is dead to me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2008)

started Ultimate Iron Man II before reading Ultimate Iron Man I.  I kinda like UIM2, it's pretty good.  Is UIM1 as good?  Also is issue 4 out yet?


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, I wanna see Ultimate Apocalypse but the comic book stores near by me dun carry it


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> started Ultimate Iron Man II before reading Ultimate Iron Man I.  I kinda like UIM2, it's pretty good.  Is UIM1 as good?  Also is issue 4 out yet?



Oh yah its good and UIM2 #4 hasn't been released yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, I wanna see Ultimate Apocalypse but the comic book stores near by me dun carry it


I feel your pain. The mall got hit by a tornado a few weeks back, now I don't have a local spot to pick up my comics and trades.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I feel your pain. The mall got hit by a tornado a few weeks back, now I don't have a local spot to pick up my comics and trades.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't trust ebay.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2008)

When does Ultimatum Start??


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, I wanna see Ultimate Apocalypse but the comic book stores near by me dun carry it





LIL_M0 said:


> I feel your pain. The mall got hit by a tornado a few weeks back, now I don't have a local spot to pick up my comics and trades.





LIL_M0 said:


> I don't trust ebay.



guys guys guys....just go to the 0-day release thread and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



download it 




then go buy it later like a good citizen


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't trust ebay.



Skrull.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2008)

Both the mall and Borders are only stuck at issue fucking 73 when Nightcrawler joins the Morlocks!  

Plz let me see Apocalypse


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Both the mall and Borders are only stuck at issue fucking 73 when Nightcrawler joins the Morlocks!
> 
> Plz let me see Apocalypse



here


if ya can't get in its cuz ya havent applied for membership


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other downloading sites?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope, comic sites have been getting shut down lately. I prefer google. It's a lot easier to find the links.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 26, 2008)

Ultimate Quicksilver isnt incestuos he just has an Oedipus Complex


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 26, 2008)

It is still considered i*c*st


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Ultimate Quicksilver isnt incestuos he just has an Oedipus Complex



Well I would say to an extent, under Loeb, it would be a quasi-Oedipus Complex


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 26, 2008)

So instead of screwing his sister because he's a freak and she is totally hawt...he is screwing his sister because she reminds him of his mother who he wants to screw.

Yeah that totally isn't i*c*st.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2008)

The blockbuster story arc in UXM was pretty good.  Daredevil, Spidey & Logan teaming up was cool.

couple questions.  When does Banner become the Hulk for the first time?  In Ultimates 1, he has a flashback about it and he's fighting SPider-Man, when does this occur.

also in both the first time USM and UXM cross over in both series it's stated that Logan and Peter know each other already, when do they first meet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> The blockbuster story arc in UXM was pretty good. Daredevil, Spidey & Logan teaming up was cool.
> 
> *couple questions. When does Banner become the Hulk for the first time? In Ultimates 1*, he has a flashback about it and he's fighting SPider-Man, when does this occur.
> 
> also in both the first time USM and UXM cross over in both series *it's stated that Logan and Peter know each other already, when do they first meet?*


Both are in the Ultimate Marvel Team-Up maxi-series.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2008)

are all of the team ups canon?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Most of them are canon with the Ultimate Spider-Man book, with the exception of the F-4 issue.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I remember when Ultimate F4 were the old guys...now they act younger than Spider-Man.

Also remember when the UXM were kids, god I miss Miller's run.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the X-Men are still kids (teens atleast) with the exception of Cyclops and Jean. Those two like 20 now and of course Wolverine who's like 90.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2008)

just started Grand Theft America in Ultimates 2.  God damn they just killed Hawkeye's family, didn't see something like this coming.  Does Hawkeye go crazy and kill the people behind this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just started Grand Theft America in Ultimates 2. God damn they just killed Hawkeye's family, didn't see something like this coming.* Does Hawkeye go crazy and kill the people behind this?*


Hawkeye's a soldier. He doesn't let his personal feelings cloud his professional judgement... until Ultimates 3.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2008)

approx. how many years pass between where Ultimate Iron Man II currently is and the beginning of Ultimates?

also holy shit, Loki's working with a bunch of EVIIIL Ultimates O_o.  Cool.

Also LOL at the fact that the Iran "Captain America" type guy has a Darth Maul type blade.  What does the "W" stand for?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2008)

lol Hawkeye is chanelling Kenshiro "you're already dead"

also Tony pwning Natasha was epic, also "what are you talking about I freed Captain America 5 minutes ago"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> approx. how many years pass between where Ultimate Iron Man II currently is and the beginning of Ultimates?


Maybe they'll tell us at the end of Ultimate Iron Man II...?





Kilowog said:


> also holy shit, Loki's working with a bunch of EVIIIL Ultimates O_o. Cool.


I liked the Quicksilver fight the most. 


Kilowog said:


> Also LOL at the fact that the Iran "Captain America" type guy has a Darth Maul type blade. *What does the "W" stand for?*


Whoopin ass


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2008)

Ultimates. 2. was. the. most. epic. thing. evah. 

Fights were too rushed, the Liberators died way too easily, Colonel vs Captain should have been longer  Also lol at the amazing reboundability of Tony Stark

also was I the only one who even heard of the movies Gail and Cap were talking about in the flashback?


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> Whoopin ass



More like What a bigity bitch.

Srsly, the guy is a punk in "The Avengers" issue of the Ultimates. I remember when he was first introduced, and we all thought he was Ultimate Red Skull...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kilowog, if you're REALLY intrigued about Ultimates 3, even with most of the comic forum posters saying no, check this out. It's Ultimates 3 only awesome. 


... starts with "Ultimate Edit Week: Day One"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2008)

Each time I read a post by Kilowog saying how awesome Ultimates 1 + 2 was, I die a little inside.

I die because he will be destroyed when he reads Ultimates 3


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kilwogg, these are ultimate spoilers_ 





Isn't that Kakashi next to that woman that looks like she's saying "See, I told you Scarletwitch dosen't wear any panties


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 27, 2008)

Ultimates 3 is awsome, i dont know why some hate it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Ultimates 3 is awsome, i dont know why some hate it


For me, it's the art. Even with all of Leob's whackiness going on, if the art was somewhat similar to the original series it would've felt more like I was reading The Ultimates instead of "the anime Avengers". They should've gotten this guy to draw the series...Also, why were they chilling at Starks house in uniform? I could understand Thor, he always wears his Asgardian get-up, but the rest of the guys never wore uniforms unless they were actually prepping for battle. Jamet had a mask on in a foom filled with people that already know her... 

Also, Janet had a mask on. The identities of The Ultimates have been public knowledge since the first storyline.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 27, 2008)

Easy. She's a skrull. They all are. Secret invasion is just gonna be that big!


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *For me, it's the art*.



Shanna the She-Devil looks hawt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

She's in the Ultimates now?


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 27, 2008)

^^yeh with Ka-Zar, she's sexy as fuck, fat ass, nice titties...Ultimates 3 is best


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2008)

Get the hell out of here


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 27, 2008)

No lie man


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2008)

Sadly I dont think even Shanna and her hottness can redeem Ult 3.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2008)

At least she has eyebrows


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Sadly I dont think even Shanna and her hottness can redeem Ult 3.


I finally figured it out! 

On the last page of Ultimates 3 issue 5 (drawn by Bryan Hitch), Tony Stark will wake up at his desk to a half emptied bottle of Jim Beam and say "Man... I really gotta leave this booze alone". 

And that ladies and gents is the Ultimatum. Tony Stark will either give up his sweet,sweet alcohol or be forced to live out crudely drawn nightmares.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2008)

How did you come to that conclusion just from me saying hottness cannot redeem Ult3.? :S


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Because my idea WOULD redeem it.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2008)

Touché


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I finally figured it out!
> 
> On the last page of Ultimates 3 issue 5 (drawn by Bryan Hitch), Tony Stark will wake up at his desk to a half emptied bottle of Jim Beam and say "Man... I really gotta leave this booze alone".
> 
> And that ladies and gents is the Ultimatum. Tony Stark will either give up his sweet,sweet alcohol or be forced to live out crudely drawn nightmares.



I wish that is true


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Each time I read a post by Kilowog saying how awesome Ultimates 1 + 2 was, I die a little inside.
> 
> I die because he will be destroyed when he reads Ultimates 3



...

you're frightening me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

And reading Ultimates 3 frightens me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Read the parodies instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

I find it amusing how even though everything in ultimates III looks mangaka, except for Janet who is *suposed* to look like asian


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I find it amusing how even though *everything in ultimates II looks mangaka*, except for Janet who is *suposed* to look like asian


You mean Ultimates *3*... right?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, but I cheaped a I out because they don't derve it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't insult Ultimates II like that


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

watchya talking about wilils?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-man was pretty good. Kong is my new favorite! That and Iceman looking at Liz naked. ALso, the preview for USM 120 shows Nightcrawler and colossus on the team WTFO?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 29, 2008)

I read somewhere that mutants in other realities lost their powers as well due to M-Day, has this been addressed at all in UXM?

Also Ultimate Power sucked, hard


----------



## Sylar (Feb 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I read somewhere that mutants in other realities lost their powers as well due to M-Day, has this been addressed at all in UXM?
> 
> Also Ultimate Power sucked, hard



M-Day did not affect the Ultimate universe and yes Ultimate Power sucked so very very hard.

Oh and USM once again delivers.

"Dude, how did you find us?"
"Are you serious?" *points to ice slides all over the city*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate Spider-man was pretty good. Kong is my new favorite! That and Iceman looking at Liz naked. *ALso, the preview for USM 120 shows Nightcrawler and colossus on the team WTFO?*


The cover for this issue also had Magneto on in, yet he didn't show up until the last page. Clever marketing ploy.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultimate Spiderman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> One more day. I'm never buying spiderman again untill they retcon that retcon.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 29, 2008)

Kong is awesome. I honestly love how bendis has developed eveyone in the USM universe.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 29, 2008)

You mean how he developed himself? Cuz yeah....Kong is pretty much the comic version of Bendis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You mean how he developed himself? Cuz yeah....Kong is pretty much the comic version of Bendis.


And you know this cause you grew up with Bendis... right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And you know this cause you grew up with Bendis... right?



They both look similar and he's hooking Kong up with Kitty Pryde, who Bendis said in a interview is who he would date if he could pick a superhero


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They both look similar and he's hooking Kong up with Kitty Pryde, who Bendis said in a interview is who he would date if he could pick a superhero



Please if he were based off of Bendis he'd be tapping Luke Cage.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2008)

Started Ultimate Human, pretty good I like the basic premise also nice to finally see Ultimate Leader.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ultimate Fantastic Four 51 wasn't very interesting...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Please if he were based off of Bendis he'd be tapping Luke Cage.



He would be tapping 616 Cage, not Ultimate Cage


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

Ultimate FF was a'ight, though haven't we done this story yet?


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 1, 2008)

WW Hulk was cool.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 1, 2008)

^What drugs are you doing? And where can I get some?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And you know this cause you grew up with Bendis... right?



<----- Is Flash Thompson.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2008)

I just started Ultimates 3 before the parody.

GAHHHHHHHHHH /hates Loeb *froths from mouth*

parody was good though, calmed me down


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> <----- Is Flash Thompson.


I knew it!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

And my alter ego is ** fucking matt damon


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2008)

please stop with that joke BH it was funny the first 2 times but now it's annoying


anyways I'm pissed at how Hawkeye has been ruined in U3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, Hawkeye was my favorite Ultimate.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> please stop with that joke BH it was funny the first 2 times but now it's annoying
> 
> 
> anyways I'm pissed at how Hawkeye has been ruined in U3



No, it would have still been funny if you were in blog tv last night.
Problem is, with my e-hermitage I forget you weren't.



UFF loooked more Ultimatish this issue, but I still would like explanations on just about every character except the FF


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyways I'm pissed at how Hawkeye has been ruined in U3



He was too awesome for words in Ultimates 2 and then in 3...

THEY RUINED HIM!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 1, 2008)

^Him becoming a Darker character I can understand. Shit man anyone would snap after watching your partner killing your family in front of you. But to turn him into the mess that he has become


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> <----- Is Flash Thompson.



I thought Spider-Man is Flash Thompson. Are you Spider-Man?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> ^Him becoming a Darker character I can understand. Shit man anyone would snap after watching your partner killing your family in front of you. But to turn him into the mess that he has become



not only that but the Hawkeye we see in Ultimates 2 really does not seem like the kinda guy who would react the way the Hawkeye in Ultimates 3 does.  He was more restrained and his grief didn't manifest into making him a psycho, even when he killed natasha.  he killed her calm and matter of fact, if U3 Hawkeye had killed her he'd be yelling and calling her a bitch and kicked her body.  Consistency is underrated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2008)

loeb is gay lol


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah his crap with marvel is starting to cancel out the unbelievable epicness of his Batman work (Hush, the Holiday/Hangman epic, etc.)  but then I remember how much I loved those and angrily forget I was thinking about loeb at the moment


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2008)

To be fair though, his work on Wolverine was 'decent' (not great mind you). He just sucks dirty donkey nuts when it comes to anything that isn't about a single 'dark' superhero


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey anyone know any X-men comics on mediafire and can direct me to the Apocalypse issues?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Google it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey anyone know any X-men comics on mediafire and can direct me to the Apocalypse issues?




I have posted nothing


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2008)

DELETE THAT GODDAMNIT!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh shit, I forgot! I'm gonna have to squish my own nuts now!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey anyone know any X-men comics on mediafire and can direct me to the Apocalypse issues?



Can you god damn stop asking?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Link removed



DELETE THAT TOO!


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright Alright I,ll stop fucking asking!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

lol you guys are dicks

*Back to the thread topic:*
I think UFF should get cancelled. Each story arc has the same re-hashed plot...

Reed Rechards does something scientific
This attracts undesired attention from _______
_______ plays to Reed's naivity and couriosity, then attacks
calamity does ensue
Reed get unexpected help from _______
The day is saved


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Ultimate F4 has been pretty boring since Millar stopped tbh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. There aren't any memorable moments from the current writers run. Looking back Carey also did the 'Think Thank' story... That sucked too.

He also wrote Ultimate X-4. Carey's batting a thousand huh?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Back to the thread topic:*
> I think UFF should get cancelled. Each story arc has the same re-hashed plot...
> 
> Reed Rechards does something scientific
> ...



Wow! This opened my eyes!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol you guys are dicks
> 
> *Back to the thread topic:*
> I think UFF should get cancelled. Each story arc has the same re-hashed plot...
> ...



You forgot one.


No one ever blames Reed for the many many deaths he's caused and the blame is usually either shifted somewhere else or his part in the calamity is just ignored.

Hell he's probably caused more deaths than any villain in the Ultimateverse...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2008)

I blame him for Nick Fury


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> No one ever blames Reed for the many many deaths he's caused and the blame is usually either shifted somewhere else or his part in the calamity is just ignored.
> Hell he's probably caused more deaths than any villain in the Ultimateverse...


Yeah. He and never shows any sign of remorse for his screw ups. 



Kilowog said:


> I blame him for Nick Fury


Me too!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I blame him for Nick Fury



What are you smoking? Nick Fury is obviously Black Panther. You think Nicholaus "Sam Jackson" Fury would let himself be trapped in an alternate dimension?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

he would make supremeverse their bitches and make a fuckmobile that travels through dimension with the power of butsex


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> What are you smoking? Nick Fury is obviously Black Panther. You think Nicholaus "Sam Jackson" Fury would let himself be trapped in an alternate dimension?



Wait what?  Why the hell didn't I think of that?  It sorta makes sense.

if this is true then I'm slightly less mad at Loeb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wait what? Why the hell didn't I think of that? *It sorta makes sense.*
> 
> if this is true then I'm slightly less mad at *Loeb.*


I hi-lighted the reasons why Panther will be Captain America.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't want to sound racist, but how would they get away with making the Black Panther a white man? I mean, Nick Fury and the Kingpin in the Daredevil movie were artistic choices, but the man has the word Black in his name! That would be like Making the Red Skull a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Black Adam isn't a black man... 

Black Mamba isn't a black woman... 

White Tiger is latina...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Black Adam isn't a black man...
> 
> Black Mamba isn't a black woman...
> 
> White Tiger is latina...



Yeah but Wasp was asian....


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

It was obviously a live model decoy he sent to supreme verse


If Loeb retcones this so as to Nick Fury was an LMD and spiderman knew about it, then it's all cool.
Ultimates III will have been worth something..

I don't know what, but _something_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah but Wasp was asian....





Banhammer said:


> It was obviously a live model decoy he sent to supreme verse
> 
> 
> If Loeb retcones this so as to Nick Fury was an LMD and spiderman knew about it, then it's all cool.
> ...


The Ultimateverse dosent have LMDs.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Ultimateverse dosent have LMDs.



Nickbot ?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

All black people look alike? Am I right? It's obvious that Nick just grabbed Sam Jackson, or Dave Chappelle Dressed as Sam Jackson and had him stand in for him through the who ultimate power arc. StuntNegro!

FYI, I'm black, so I can say that!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> All black people look alike? Am I right? It's obvious that Nick just grabbed Sam Jackson, or Dave Chappelle Dressed as Sam Jackson and had him stand in for him through the who ultimate power arc. StuntNegro!
> 
> FYI, I'm black, so I can say that!





Lil_Mo, will you do the honors?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2008)

Black Panther is historically a black character making him white would be like making Captain America black.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Black Panther is historically a black character making him white would be like making Captain America black.


Isaih Bradley


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

For the record if it happens, I called Nick Fury being Black Panther first.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just hope he get his job back. That new chick gets on my nerves.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

You mean the one wit the common sense of a stick of gum? Yeah, she's like the Hilary Clinton of SHIELD directors...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> *You mean the one wit the common sense of a stick of gum?* Yeah, she's like the Hilary Clinton of SHIELD directors...



**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> For the record if it happens, I called Nick Fury being Black Panther first.



I said it after #1 came out


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2008)

Black Panther is Captain America


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Captain Panther is Black America


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I said it after #1 came out



I thought it first. 

BTW anyone want to bet on whether or not Wanda's really dead?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

GOd I hope not. Just so this can all be some magic-created nightmare that she will soon fix. I have a theory as to why Ultimates 3 sucks so much, but I'm too tired from uploading pron to the bathhouse to write 4 paragraphs tonight. Will respond in the morning.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Scarlet Witch is the reason for Ultimatum


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah but Wasp was asian....


hahahhahahahahaha


LIL_M0 said:


> Isaih Bradley


...

ok I change my statement, it's like Spider-Man being black.  ok top that one now. 



LIL_M0 said:


> I just hope he get his job back. That new chick gets on my nerves.


I want her to get her Ms. Marvel powers and become as sexy as her 616 counterpart nao


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Captain Panther is Black America


hahahhahahahahaha



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Scarlet Witch is the reason for Ultimatum



Oh god if Ultimatum is the Ultimate House of M, I'm going to kill somebody


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok I change my statement, it's like Spider-Man being black. ok top that one now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

oh now you're just splitting hairs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

But seriously, I don't think there has ever been a black guy (or girl) with Spidey powers. You win this round poozer.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> But seriously, I don't think there has ever been a black guy (or girl) with Spidey powers. You win this round poozer.



There was Anansi. She was the African weaver who was turned into the spider goddess or whatever. I am not sure of the legend in the Marvel Universe, but she was mentioned by the Black Panther during Peter's trip to Wakanda in The Other.

There was also Ero/Miss Arrow, who was the opposite of Peter as a result of his choice in the Other. She had all of his abilities and took the form of a black woman.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2008)

Arcana was latino right?

Oh wait Ant is Black right, from image comics... Shes kinda like a spider


----------



## The Rook (Mar 5, 2008)

There was a black Jessica Drew in Exiles.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2008)

I think in ultimate spiderman's a latino or something..
I don't, when he kisses black cat he's unusually dark and tanned, go take a look at it!


----------



## Deviate (Mar 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hahahhahahahahaha
> 
> ...
> 
> ok I change my statement, it's like Spider-Man being black.  ok top that one now.



She-Hulk issue 5, latest volume, scene where Spider-Man calls JJ a racist. That almost tops you.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm steadily reading USM and UXM in an effort to catch up.  I'm up to volume 9 in each series.

UXM is ok but USM is hands down the better title.  I also just love how some characters are reinterpreted in USM.  JJJ goes from being an incredibly annoying character with little redeaming qualities to a truly interesting character who actually acts like a real person.  ALso the bits between Spidey and Kingpin are comedy gold.

oh and Ultimate Six was epic.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm steadily reading USM and UXM in an effort to catch up.  I'm up to volume 9 in each series.
> 
> UXM is ok but USM is hands down the better title.  I also just love how some characters are reinterpreted in USM.  JJJ goes from being an incredibly annoying character with little redeaming qualities to a truly interesting character who actually acts like a real person.  ALso the bits between Spidey and Kingpin are comedy gold.
> 
> oh and Ultimate Six was epic.



Just wait until you see how Bendis takes the godawful 616 Clone Saga and turns it into one of the best arcs you'll find in a comic book.

Seriously the Ultimate Clone Saga is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just wait until you see how Bendis takes the godawful 616 Clone Saga and turns it into one of the best arcs you'll find in a comic book.
> 
> Seriously the Ultimate Clone Saga is awesome.


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just wait until you see how Bendis takes the godawful 616 Clone Saga and turns it into one of the best arcs you'll find in a comic book.
> 
> Seriously the Ultimate Clone Saga is awesome.





LIL_M0 said:


> My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.



Seconded!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just wait until you see how Bendis takes the godawful 616 Clone Saga and turns it into one of the best arcs you'll find in a comic book.
> 
> Seriously the Ultimate Clone Saga is awesome.



By the Power of The Banhammer, I turn this CANON


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just wait until you see how Bendis takes the godawful 616 Clone Saga and turns it into one of the best arcs you'll find in a comic book.
> 
> Seriously the Ultimate Clone Saga is awesome.



Comparing the 616 Clone Saga to pretty much any comic around now (except Ultimates 3) is like comparing being fisted by a gorilla to receiving oral sex from Jessica Alba


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeh, but she has a really dry mouth and is awkward about it.  I mean...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Have any of you guys seen this book before? 

Ultimate Marvel : The Destruction of the Ultimate Universe


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope. Where did you find that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

That was released a very good long time ago

Long before took away our Ultimates virginity


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Nope. Where did you find that?


I was looking through comic sites and just happend to come across it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 13, 2008)

Well please share the love with the rest of us!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have it. I just found the picture.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

It's nothing special, it's basically a bunch of interviews with the writers for all the upcoming Ultimate titles

This however was a good 5 months or so ago so any info in it, we already know


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks man.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

FInally started playing the Ultimate Spider-Man game, it's pretty good.  Game play is among the best in any SM game and I kinda like the whole "rack up X to move along in the story" concept, whereas in SM2 it was just a diversion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I got both of those games (USM and UA) for my nephews, along with X-Men Legends 2, or something like that.... with Apocalypse in it. They love 'em.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought ultimate aliance!!
zomg, let's netplay!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

My nephews have it. They don't live with me.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> My nephews have it. They don't live with me.



heathen.


Now my love for you is only 9001.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> heathen.
> 
> 
> Now my love for you is only 9001.


still over 9000


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2008)

I just love the USM game, easily the best SM game ever.  Also playing as Venom is awesome, his missions are the best part of the game.  The Electro/Venom boss fight was cool, and not too easy.  I wonder though why the Ultimates weren't called, the sheer level of destruction the two of us called should have warranted them being called, awe well at that poin the game would have been unwinnable.

oh and Spidey's jumping powers are so incredibly broken.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ultimatum: Finch promo piece*


*Spoiler*: __ 







Is that Magneto's hand?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sure looks like it.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see stripes...

Did Magneto have striped sleeves?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 15, 2008)

Purple stripes. Isn't Magneto's costume red and purple?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2008)

Purple hands, red stripes, not the other way around


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

Finished the USM game, the story was good and felt like it would have been fine as a comic, though the Green Boblin part would likely be removed.  My main complaint in the repetitiveness of the boss encounters, they're always "chase, then fight".

I love playing after beating the game as Venom, it's basically GTA: Venom, you even have a wanted meter.  I tried to see if I could get a score of over 9000, I ended getting 11400 before being overwhelmed by S.H.I.E.L.D. forces on top of the Baxter Building.

Question though, in the end Venom kills Bolivar Trask, but I heard he recently appeared in UXM.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Finished the USM game, the story was good and felt like it would have been fine as a comic, though the Green Boblin part would likely be removed.  My main complaint in the repetitiveness of the boss encounters, they're always "chase, then fight".
> 
> I love playing after beating the game as Venom, it's basically GTA: Venom, you even have a wanted meter.  I tried to see if I could get a score of over 9000, I ended getting 11400 before being overwhelmed by S.H.I.E.L.D. forces on top of the Baxter Building.
> 
> Question though, in the end Venom kills Bolivar Trask, but I heard he recently appeared in UXM.



That's probably going to be one of the things the game is non-canon on. (Like Silver Sable knowing who Peter was, for example)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> > I see stripes...
> ...


Maybe he changed clothes. 


Banhammer said:


> Purple hands, red stripes, not the other way around


Eic lulz. 

but...


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loeb said the hand is Magneto's.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2008)

Really it was obvious from the damn freaking cover of Ultimates #1 who was the damn bloody cause of Ultimatum or whatnot.

Loeb can't write for crap. Should just kill himself. Stupid waste of space crap gay loser


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Really it was obvious from the damn freaking cover of Ultimates #1 who was the damn bloody cause of Ultimatum or whatnot.
> 
> Loeb can't write for crap. Should just kill himself. Stupid waste of space crap gay loser



His stuff for DC was pretty damn good, great at times (The guy created Hush and gave us the Holiday Duology).  I'm half convinced Didio sent him over to Marvel as a sabateur, because the difference in quality between this and his Batman work is massive.  That or Tim Sale is the real brains of the operation


----------



## Sylar (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow Magneto...

How unispiring considering this would be the THIRD TIME Mags has been a world level threat...

Damnit where's the love for Doom?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wow Magneto...
> 
> How unispiring considering this would be the THIRD TIME Mags has been a world level threat...
> 
> Damnit where's the love for Doom?



how many times has Mags been world level threat in 616? 

anyways about Doom ... The guy has goat legs.



Anyways since the Squadron Supreme is still after him (I think, I've avoided anything UP related), he's almost sure to come up in Ultimatum.  Also whatever (if any) resolution comes to the Nick Fury thing, it'll surely include Doom.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how many times has Mags been world level threat in 616?
> 
> *anyways about Doom ... The guy has goat legs.*


"It's got chicken legs!" -Gir 


Kilowog said:


> Anyways since *the Squadron* *Supreme is still after him **(I think, I've avoided anything UP related),* *he's almost sure to come up in Ultimatum.* Also whatever (if any) resolution comes to the Nick Fury thing, it'll surely include Doom.


That Doombot was probably sent by Sue and Johnny's mom seeing how Doom was stuck in Zombieverse before Ultimate Power.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2008)

He only had goat legs in his first appearance


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> "It's got chicken legs!" -Gir
> That Doombot was probably sent by Sue and Johnny's mom seeing how Doom was stuck in Zombieverse before Ultimate Power.



since he's made of fast regenerating metal, I believe he kicked some major ass 

The consensus is, Doom has goatlegs, but he hides them under armored legs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> since he's made of fast regenerating metal, I believe he kicked some major ass


Yeah, those zombies don't stand a chance. 


Banhammer said:


> omg laser pew pew! said:
> 
> 
> > He only had goat legs in his first appearance
> ...


Maybe he's got Terminator 2-like metal control and straightened his legs out?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2008)

Well whatever the reason is, Jeph Loeb is gay


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, those zombies don't stand a chance.
> 
> Maybe he's got Terminator 2-like metal control and straightened his legs out?



Oh God, what I'dd do for that 

I mean, he can shoot metal spikes at will, and imediatly regenerate them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God, what I'dd do for that
> 
> I mean, he can shoot metal spikes at will, and imediatly regenerate them.


Yeah, that would be pretty sweet.

I just read the Frightful arc again. Reed/Doom was bad-ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh God, can Doom's return hope to redeem the ultimate universe?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

As cool as that would be. I doubt he'll come back. Wsn't is supposed to be like a bijillion years until the earths align so he coulsd escapr the zombieverse?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As cool as that would be. I doubt he'll come back. Wsn't is supposed to be like a bijillion years until the earths align so he coulsd escapr the zombieverse?



Doom has magic, and he needs to pick up Nick Fury from the netpornoverse, and it's probably gonna take a heckuvvalot less than a bajilion years to go from zombie to supreme to ultimate


----------



## Sylar (Mar 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As cool as that would be. I doubt he'll come back. Wsn't is supposed to be like a bijillion years until the earths align so he coulsd escapr the zombieverse?



Magic.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As cool as that would be. I doubt he'll come back. Wsn't is supposed to be like a bijillion years until the earths align so he coulsd escapr the zombieverse?



I was thinking if he were to return through the teleporter that Reed built, then yeah he would be out of luck.  But, like the others have said above, he has magic.  Have other, _magical_, realms/universes/realities been mentioned in the Ultimate Verse?  Maybe he could travel through one of those?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As cool as that would be. I doubt he'll come back. Wsn't is supposed to be like a bijillion years until the earths align so he coulsd escapr the zombieverse?



That was when Millar was writing. Now the Ultimate-verse is Loeb's bitch and we know what he likes to do to the Ultimate-verse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Knowing Loeb, he'll say it was a Doombot that got stuck in the zombieverse.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2008)

They kinda switched souls


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> They kinda switched souls


Doesn't matter, Loeb'll say it was a robo-soul.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm on the Carnage story of USM.  Ok when the hell did Connors originally turn into Lizard/find out Pete is spidey, also when was Pete in college?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm on the Carnage story of USM.  Ok when the hell did Connors originally turn into Lizard/find out Pete is spidey, also when was Pete in college?



Ultimate Teamup.

Peter was never in college BTW.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2008)

oh I just infered from a sentence peter said while complaining about high school.  meh.

gotta read these team ups eventually I keep getting confused when they bring them up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be damned. UF4 was pretty good this month.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

In my effort to catch up with the main ultimate series I am up to the Hobgoblin arc in USM, the Cable arc in UXM and am just starting the intro of Doom in UFF.  Though in order to not get caught off guard I've read the Amazing Friends arc in USM and the APocalypse Arc in UXM.

Quite honestly, if I could have lived my whole life without the thought of the fact that the Blob knew the touch of a woman ever crossing my mind I would have truly died a happy man.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2008)

Ultimate Thing is gonna duke it out with Thanos next issue.


Green Hair Chick: If I would desintegrate you right now, you would win the argument, am I right
Ben: Hands down
GHC: Curses!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

Ultimate Human had too much Britspeak for my old american brain to comprehend

Ultimate Iron Man was good, I figured


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> In my effort to catch up with the main ultimate series I am up to the Hobgoblin arc in USM, the Cable arc in UXM and am just starting the intro of Doom in UFF. Though in order to not get caught off guard I've read the Amazing Friends arc in USM and the APocalypse Arc in UXM.
> 
> *Quite honestly, if I could have lived my whole life without the thought of the fact that the Blob knew the touch of a woman ever crossing my mind I would have truly died a happy man.*


lol wut? 



Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Thing is gonna duke it out with Thanos next issue.
> 
> 
> Green Hair Chick: If I would desintegrate you right now, you would win the argument, am I right
> ...


Yeah, and thanos is gonna pwn him and the rest of the planet until reed crawls out of the cube and stops him on the last page. 10 bucks says it will happen.



Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Human had too much Britspeak for my old american brain to comprehend
> 
> Ultimate Iron Man was good, I figured


Ultimate Human was so boring that I fell asleep in my chair trying to read it. If it weren't for the pizza man knocking on the door I'd be still asleep. 
and the whole series was predictable from the start remember when I said...
_The plot for Ultimate Human is already so predictable:_*514*

_Banner comes to Stark for help _
_Calamity ensues _
_Hulk fight's Ironman _
_Pete Wisdon's agents show up _
_Hulk and Ironman "team-up" and fight the bad guys _
_... Happily ever after_


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

Ultimate FF was actually good this month.

WE HAVE THREE GOOD ULTIMATE TITLES NOW!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait to see how Ronan uses his army and lol @ Namor getting stuck in concrete.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

simply put, knowing that Blob fathered a child is a disturbing thought which I could have gone without.  Also is it just me or did the X-Men that appeared in USM not match the current roster?

also Ultimate Human this week sucked, like Ellis stopped trying after 1 and 2.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> simply put, *knowing that Blob fathered a child is a disturbing *thought which I could have gone without. Also is it just me or did the X-Men that appeared in USM not match the current roster?
> 
> also Ultimate Human this week sucked, like Ellis stopped trying after 1 and 2.


What are you talking about? Be issue specific, never knew he had kids. He did have cyber sex with Beast though.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

UH sucked because it was just boring (if necessary) background info. Next issue will be (hopefully) much better.



> What are you talking about? Be issue specific.



Brace yourself for this (it ain't pretty):


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to USM 120, Blob is Liz's father. No really.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ultimate Human needs to drift into limbo so Wolverine v Hulk can come back. 

Dang, I missed USM 120.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What are you talking about? Be issue specific, never knew he had kids. He did have cyber sex with Beast though.



blob is liz's dad and I'm creeped out.  that specific enough


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2008)

UF4 was awesome, without a doubt one of the best issues to occur. Big and epic without too much wallowing

Thanos is indeed living up to his 616 name-sake (Thor got owned!), the only problem is that when he gets defeated, it'll be major lame.

Funny though, Ultimates is kinda to be the bridge between the Ultimateverse and Ultimatum but their problems is _nothing_ compared to Ultimate Apocalypse and Ultimate Thanos, heck Thanos can solo the entire Ultimateverse at this stage


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> UF4 was awesome, without a doubt one of the best issues to occur. Big and epic without too much wallowing
> 
> Thanos is indeed living up to his 616 name-sake (Thor got owned!), the only problem is that when he gets defeated, it'll be major lame.
> 
> Funny though, Ultimates is kinda to be the bridge between the Ultimateverse and Ultimatum but their problems is _nothing_ compared to Ultimate Apocalypse and Ultimate Thanos, heck Thanos can solo the entire Ultimateverse at this stage



I thought he just did. Ultimate Thanos is definately one of the Ultimate characters who got done right. 

I mean who's left? Ben, that green haired psycho, and Reed.

Thor, Namor, Mahr-vel, Iron Man, hell EVERYONE not only got pwned but are now working for him.

And yeah UFF do have the more threatening villains. USM is stuck with mostly street level fighters (which is all he SHOULD be able to handle so its fine), UXM is just basically robots and evil mutants, Ultimates are just fighting Magneto, the rest of the world, and each other, while the UFF are fighting freaking reality warpers every other week (even if most of the fights are Reed's fault).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just read Ultimate Spider-Man 120. All the X-Men did was just stand there... 
EPIC LULZ! XD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess this means Blob was killed somehow. 

Also, it's good to know that it takes place AFTER the Apocalypse story. My favorite character Nightcrawler is an X-Man again. :WOW



And I'm glad Ultimate Ironman got an extra book.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm... I gave up on UFF quite awhile back, so much so that I don't remember on what issue I gave it up..

Worth picking up again? If so, I gave up right around after they visited Thanos' planet and Reed began building a cosmic cube, anyone know what issue that was?

edit: Lol nvm I wiki'd it. Me thinks around #40.

Which means 10 issues for me to catch up to current events...

Hmm..
I'll add it to my long list of "series I need to catch up with"
Under Invincible, Brit, Iron Fist, Thunderbolts, ASS, Incredible Hercules, Booster Gold and Blue Beetle.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, theThanos/Cosmic Cube (UF4 50-current) story is worth reading 

lol @ people keep abbreviating All-Star Superman as ASS


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 27, 2008)

USM was great. Though the blob thing kinda creeped me out...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess fat dudes need love too. Look at Pig Pussy from _The Sopranos_ or Kenan from _Keenan and Kel. _

**EDIT*
Just read Ultimate X-Men 92... Robert Kirkman >>>> you


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

someone should shoot IGN writers, they gave Ultimate Human 3 their 2nd highest rating, they ignored UFF and took a shit on UXM.

just read UXM 92.  I liked it.  I'm curious to see when anyone is going to give a shit about Bishop's death.

question though, since Wolverine got his whole arm blown off does that mean he can't use claws on that arm anymore?

also lol @ Apoc using a headbutt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> someone should shoot IGN writers, they gave Ultimate Human 3 their 2nd highest rating, they ignored UFF and took a shit on UXM..


Ultimate F4 owned this month UXM a close second. 

Ultimate Human... dead last. Man that was so boring.



Kilowog said:


> just read UXM 92. I liked it. I'm curious to see when anyone is going to give a shit about Bishop's death..


Maybe Psylocke will being that she's his "wife"... but I doubt it.


Kilowog said:


> question though, since Wolverine got his whole arm blown off does that mean he can't use claws on that arm anymore?


His healing factor is gone, so he can't reattach or regrow that arm. That's why Cable (future Wolverine) has a metal arm. 


Kilowog said:


> also lol @ Apoc using a headbutt.


lol @ Xavier's year long plan going to shit so fast.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2008)

UXM was a bit of a let down, Xavier and Cable got owned so quick and easily


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 29, 2008)

He did look like he was about to lay down some PWNage but he got bitched pretty easily. I knew it would come down to phoenix vs. Apoc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Guess who's biz-ack... in a non-shitty Ultimates 3 format?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Guess who's biz-ack... in a non-shitty Ultimates 3 format?



By the power of the Banhammer, I dub thee AWESOME


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Venom kicked the Ultimates ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hey Venom kicked the Ultimates ass.


Yeah, but Ultimates 3 is shitty. Then when he died, he had dinosaur bones.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Guess who's biz-ack... in a non-shitty Ultimates 3 format?



where's the white spider logo he had in the USM game and in Ultimates 3?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> where's the white spider logo he had in the USM game and in Ultimates 3?


I guess he'll be getting it within this story. This arc is somehow tying in to the USM game... Then again, during the first Venom arc he had the white spider logo in all of the covers. So who knows.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 29, 2008)

Coloring is still wrong...yeah that is the only thing I can complain about really?

I wanna see how Bendis is going to tie this with the game, I mean he wrote the game, so obviously he knew he was fucking up his own storyline when he did shit like introduce Silver Sable and freed Green Goblin.

But hey, maybe he knows what he is doing <shrug>.

I just wish he would bring back Ultimate Beetle...and continue the storyline involving Latveria's super-power gathering.

God I wish Dr. Doom was the main villian of Ultimatum...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2008)

finally read all of UXM.

also one continuity error of the USM game that can be explained away is Bolivar Trask's death in the game, since a Trask is behind the Sentinels in UXM.  IIRC Bolivar had a son in the original comics who continued the sentinels in the original comics also the one is UXM looks much younger than the one in the USM game.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

Is anyone bothered by Cable being WOLVERINE?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

Much better than his ungodly complicated 616 origin.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

^^LOL its not really complicated.
He's the son of Cyclops and a clone, taken to the future because he got AIDs as a baby, got raised by his sister from another timeline in the future, has a clone, wants to kill apocalypse because of the evil he causes, wants to bring back apocalypse because of the good he causes,has TK,doesnt have TK, has strong TP, is a cyberpath, goes back to the future with a baby.

See not that complicated


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Is anyone bothered by Cable being WOLVERINE?


No, not at all.





Sylar said:


> Much better than his ungodly complicated 616 origin.


I definately agree. No clones or dupes (Nate Grey/ Stryfe) attached. 


The Sentry said:


> ^^LOL its not really complicated.
> He's the son of Cyclops and a clone, taken to the future because he got AIDs as a baby, got raised by his sister from another timeline in the future, has a clone, wants to kill apocalypse because of the evil he causes, wants to bring back apocalypse because of the good he causes,has TK,doesnt have TK, has strong TP, is a cyberpath, goes back to the future with a baby.
> 
> See not that complicated


You're right. It's as easy as calculus and trig.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^LOL its not really complicated.
> He's the son of Cyclops and a clone, taken to the future because he got AIDs as a baby, got raised by his sister from another timeline in the future, has a clone, wants to kill apocalypse because of the evil he causes, wants to bring back apocalypse because of the good he causes,has TK,doesnt have TK, has strong TP, is a cyberpath, goes back to the future with a baby.
> 
> See not that complicated


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone notice how, unless it's a major crossover, all Ultimate Marvel characters are utter shit if their name isn't an indication that they're in the book (how the Ultimates are ungodly badass in their own book yet always get stomped on in UFF/UXM), also applies to Spidey, X-Men, etc. al.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone notice how, unless it's a major crossover, *all Ultimate Marvel characters are utter shit if their name isn't an indication that they're in the book* (how the Ultimates are ungodly badass in their own book 1 and 2 yet always get stomped on in UFF/UXM), also applies to Spidey, X-Men, etc. al.


So why did Ultimate X-4 suck so much ass?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So why did Ultimate X-4 suck so much ass?



I was refering in terms of being strong hero type people.  (Ie. Liberators beating X-Men, FF, Spidey, etc. al.)

Though I agree, UX4 was a waste of paper


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2008)

It was funny when Wolverine blew up Rhonda's ship.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

All Rhoinda related books = Fail.
UFF Think Tank story... Ultimate X-4... FAIL!!!


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 31, 2008)

Who's rhonda?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Rhona Burchill*



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> In the  imprint, the  was the home of a Think Tank of young geniuses, funded by the US Government. A girl named *Rhona Burchill *was considered for the project, but was denied due to her borderline psychotic tendencies. Enraged, she went home and concocted an accelerant that would allow her to think many times faster. Needing more brain power to handle the drug, she  her brother (she deemed it a worthwhile sacrifice as he had already been mentally retarded), and using a crude surgical technique, cut out portions of his brain and grafted them onto her own.


Wiki forgot to add that she was incredibly fugly and sucks ass.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^Oh that bitch....she's lololol ugly


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 1, 2008)

At first, I thought it was because of the art of that arc that she turned up like that. Damn! She fugly.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

In Wizard, Geoff Johns admitted that he's a big USM fan and that he's really into Immonen's art


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 2, 2008)

I like Immonen's art, he doesn't draw the kids as 20ish something females with huge tits and godly curves wearing nearly nothing

They actually look their age *cough*F4 and X-Men*cough*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2008)

I admit not liking it as much as Bagley's(?) but its grown on me.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it just me or is there an proton man in the Initative named Geldoff?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm about halfway though the Silver Sable arc in USM.

Though honestly, the best story arcs imho are hands down the arcs that focus on the Kingpin.  "Learning Curve", "Cats & Kings" and *especially* "Warriors" are all great.  Hopefully "Ultimate Knights" matches the epiness of Warriors.

Also I just love the rapport between Spidey and Kingpin, every time they meet is just classic.

Also I found it funny that Black Cat puked at the sight of Parker.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ultimate Knights was, like six notches above epic. Daredevil is hardcore.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Lately the USM arcs have ALL been epic...

"Ultimate Clone Saga", "Ultimate Knights", "Death of a Goblin", and "Amazing Friends" were all awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

You know what, I don't think there has ever been a subpar USM story.

Some might disagree, but the same goes for Ultimate X-Men. I forgot about Date Night. The story didn't outright suck. I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, even BS storylines like "Superstars" were pretty good, and yet people still dump all over Bendis >_> He's at least consistent, unlike certain other 1610 books.

Once Secret Invasion is over, Bendis should refocus his efforts on Ultimate Marvel, and kick Loeb out, also Millar coming back would be nice but he just got his hooks in 616 FF.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Yes, even BS storylines like "Superstars" were pretty good, and yet people still dump all over Bendis >_> He's at least consistent, unlike certain other 1610 books.
> 
> Once Secret Invasion is over, Bendis should refocus his efforts on Ultimate Marvel, and kick Loeb out, also Millar coming back would be nice but he just got his hooks in 616 FF.


Millar is writing Ultimates 4 (or 5, I forget which one).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2008)

He needs to make it so that the beginning of issue #5 has Tony Stark waking up, shaking his head, and saying  'That is why I don't drink Absinthe...' and have him roll over with Jessica Alba on one arm, Jessical Biel on the other, and Halle Berry blowing him, while Captain America beats the crap out of Venom, Thor is idly ripping Electro in half, Nick Fury is killing everyone Black Widow was working for, Jan is asian again, and Quicksilver is not banging his sister (who is not wolverine's daughter).


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2008)

He's writing  5 

Loeb can still be a douche on the 4


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know what, I don't think there has ever been a subpar USM story.
> 
> Some might disagree, but the same goes for Ultimate X-Men. I forgot about Date Night. The story didn't outright suck. I just wasn't feeling it.



Nope every single USM story has been excellent, which is why don't get the Bendis hate...

TBH, I hated the Sentinal arc. It wasn't just the horrible art (And God was it horrible) as much how pointless it felt.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2008)

Is superstars the one where Bendis, breaks the fourth wall, or whatever, and apologizes to the fans for jumping the gun? 

Either way that is one of my all time favorite issues


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Is superstars the one where Bendis, breaks the fourth wall, or whatever, and apologizes to the fans for jumping the gun?
> 
> Either way that is one of my all time favorite issues



That's where Bendis apologizes for writing it and points out that not even he (House of M referance ) could drag that crap out to 3 issues. It was funny as hell though.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

Wolverine was pimp in Pete's body, he made more moves on MJ than peter did


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2008)

Ultimates Knights was good except the ending was so stupid and seemed rushed. Kingpin gets arrested just like that?

Seriously


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Ultimates 3 delays*

For the one or two of you that still read this, Ultimates 3 #4 and 5 release dates have officially been... released. 

*Ultimates 3 #4 06/11/08 *

*Ultimates 3 #5 08/06/08* 

Personally, I hope it does like Wolverine vs Hulk and NEVER get's released. I mean, it's not like Ultimates 2. That book was awesome and well worth the 9 month wait for the last issue.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL Joe Mad picked up his Playstation again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope he "picked-up" a bad case of carpel tunnel.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> He needs to make it so that the beginning of issue #5 has Tony Stark waking up, shaking his head, and saying  'That is why I don't drink Absinthe...' and have him roll over with Jessica Alba on one arm, Jessical Biel on the other, and Halle Berry blowing him, while Captain America beats the crap out of Venom, Thor is idly ripping Electro in half, Nick Fury is killing everyone Black Widow was working for, Jan is asian again, and Quicksilver is not banging his sister (who is not wolverine's daughter).


Well, that's a start.



Sylar said:


> Nope every single USM story has been excellent, which is why don't get the Bendis hate...


Bendis excells at that street-level stuff and fails hard at the big Avengers-type stuff. IMHO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hawkeye Butters is awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> For the one or two of you that still read this, Ultimates 3 #4 and 5 release dates have officially been... released.
> 
> *Ultimates 3 #4 06/11/08 *
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Now Ultimates #3 is strictly worse than Millar's run in every single possible area


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Nope every single USM story has been excellent, which is why don't get the Bendis hate...



He wrote Avengers Disassembled and House of M.

I don't hate him, but for fuck sakes, when they hand him the pen and tell him to write something epic, he just needs to tell them "No thank you, but I'd be happy to start another Alias series."

Bendis couldn't write epic to save is life.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 7, 2008)

Alias.  Where Jewel took it in the pooper


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> He wrote Avengers Disassembled and House of M.
> 
> I don't hate him, but for fuck sakes, when they hand him the pen and tell him to write something epic, he just needs to tell them "No thank you, but I'd be happy to start another Alias series."
> 
> Bendis couldn't write epic to save is life.



He did a better job than Abnett and Lanning

Though Conquest is much smaller than HoM and Disassembled


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, but if someone told you "Hey...this is the end of the Avengers." would you imagine it would be...that?

And then it continues with House of M...if someone told you "Hey...this is the end of the Mutants." would you imagine it would be..that?

He was given such great concepts, and turned them into...that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Are you serious? Now Ultimates #3 is strictly worse than Millar's run in every single possible area


Millars run of Ultimates was better when Loeb decided to use Wloverine and Magneto.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Miller's run was better the very second Black Widow x Iron Man porn was mentioned.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

It was at least on time though, so we got to deride Loeb's writing capabilities regularly each month

Not so much now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

Ultimate Captain America remains my favourite Ultimate character thus far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

Even after how he reverted to Political Correct Rogers?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Marvel.com is apparently now in the habit of making "Top 10" lists about stuff.

Here's their Top 10 Best Ultimate Adaptaptations of 616 character list:

10). Norman Osborn
09). Tony Stark
08). Loki
07). Hawkeye
06). Nick Fury
05). Kitty Pryde
04). Mary Jane Watson
03). Thor
02). Steve Rogers
01). Peter Parker

I'd agree with this list 100% with exception to Mary Jane and Kitty who could probably have been swaped out for Doom or Venom or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm glad Ultimate Loki made the list. He was bad-ass. speaking of the ultimate bad ass... Nick Fuckin Fury! 

Loeb/Mad's Hawkeye fails hard. I hope they were thinking of Millar/Hitch's when they made the list


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Mary Jane being a lot better in Ultimate than she is in 616 (Mary Jane is hotter as jailbait?), but Kitty is nowhere near as cool as 616 Kitty, who has been around the block a few times, and is far more intresting when you gather her experiences together.

Ultimate Doom should have got her spot definitly. I'm one of the few who liked his apperance in the second arc of UFF. That crazy ass genius, with goat legs, then somehow was able to create a hippy utopia in the middle of Denmark (or w/e eurotrash nation he ended up in).

Also...despite being a rip-off of The Fourth World...Ultimate Thanos and his group are intresting...a lot more intresting than what DC has done with Darkseid in the last few years.

Edit:

Also I like the Ultimate N-Zone a lot more than the 616 N-Zone...it seems more properly defined, and practical.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm assuming that the list is pre-Ultimates 3?

Because if it isn't replace Hawkeye with Doom and Tony Stark with Venom.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand how Ultimates 3 downgrades Stark and upgrades Venom.

In U3, we never see Stark, because it was always Ultron (seriously, unless Loeb can't fucking read). In U3, Venom is a blob of tar with elephant bones inside.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Stark made a GODDAMNED PORNO WITH NATASHA. Downgrade.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

List is from late March though they site U. Iron Man in Tony's entry and Ultimates 1 and 2 for Hawkeye.  

Kitty is on the list for the sole purpose of havng gone from being an X-Men character to a Spider-Man character.

Also people love Ultimate Venom because of the arc he appeared in, his origin was great and new and his added stories in the video game owned life.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

616 Venom is a joke now.

Ultimate Venom is a beast.

No comparison.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

The game made Venom popular...the USM arc "Venom" only featured Venom in the finale, where he fought Peter in the football field before being shot and electrocuted.

The "Venom" arc was more about Peter's budding and then failing friendship with Eddie, and revealed some of the facts about Peter's parents and what they did, and maybe, how they died.

The focus of the story wasn't really on Venom the character, but rather the origin of the symbiote. It was more about Peter's past, and how he deals with it.

The Game actually gives character to Venom, how it needs to feed, it's weaknesses, and it's strengths. Also shows that it isn't a such a Spider-Man clone, it's powers are comparible to the Hulk, with a little bit of Clayface thrown in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

That list does not include anything written by Loeb


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't understand how Ultimates 3 downgrades Stark and upgrades Venom.
> 
> In U3, *we never see Stark*, because it was always Ultron (seriously, unless Loeb can't fucking read). In U3, Venom is a blob of tar with elephant bones inside.



Stark was in issue one, when all hell broke loose


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, Thor almost fell on him.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

That was Ultron.

The last time we see Stark is in Ultimate Saga, after he has a threesome, one of the girls turns out to be a fembot and knocks him out.


This was off panel, and I base it on absolutly nothing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

like I said, Thor almost fell on him...
n00b.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> like I said, Thor almost fell on him...
> n00b.



fix'd (10 chars)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's bullshit and you know it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Even the great Ultron could not anticipate the agility it would take to evade the girth that is a Joe Mad drawn Thor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

You do have a point... But Ultimate Ultron can't shape shift.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

It is obvious that Hank not only dabbled in the dark side of the robotics, but also the dark side of biology.

While inside the Trisklion, he obviously made way with the remains of Herr Kleiser (as well as some Hulk poo), and with his genius grasp of science, cloned a skrull/android and named it Ultron.

It's so convoluted and complex that Loeb has no choice but to write it


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Hulk poo is probably what was around his mouth when Jan found him
He's been eating hulk poo ever since Ultimates one,  that's why he beats his wife


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

I just read all the Supreme Power related comics and like them quite a bit (with the obvious exception of the majority of Ultimate Power).

So question, at the end of Ultimate Power, Zarda stays in Earth-1610, has she ever appeared in any Ultimate comics so far?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 13, 2008)

No.
.........


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *I just read all the Supreme Power related comics and like them quite a bit (with the obvious exception of the majority of Ultimate Power).*
> 
> So question, at the end of Ultimate Power, Zarda stays in Earth-1610, has she ever appeared in any Ultimate comics so far?


I assume you've already read it, but if you haven't, this should be the last page you read of Squadron Supreme #6. I slightly altered it... Fun with Photoshop. *[]*  

SS#7 = major cliffhanger. Just skip to Hyperion vs Nighthawk.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

udelay iklay may sigay

Yeah the cliffhanger at the end of SS7 was frustrating since the fight it promised was going to the be AWESOME 

And there's really no chance we'll get to see the rest of the fight, since Howard Chaykin's new run of Squadron Supreme will take place _after_ Ultimate Power.

so thus it will have U. Nick Fury and will not have Zarda

both are good news


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> udelay iklay may sigay


I see what you did thar. 


Kilowog said:


> Yeah the cliffhanger at the end of SS7 was frustrating since the fight it promised was going to the be AWESOME
> 
> And there's really no chance we'll get to see the rest of the fight, since Howard Chaykin's new run of Squadron Supreme will take place _after_ Ultimate Power.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I saw it last month on IGN (or rama?). I hope Fury becomes the President, or starts up Supreme-SHIIELD... but the lack of Zarda disturbs me. Besides Starfire, she's the wins the "most naked chick in comics" award.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

it was rama, IGN only mention of this was on their 25 hot/cold list thing.

What I wanna know is Nighthawk's exact circumsatnces of joining the SS.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it was rama, IGN only mention of this was on their 25 hot/cold list thing.
> 
> *What I wanna know is Nighthawk's exact circumsatnces of joining the SS.*


Probably guilt. The again, I don't know.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

when are the 3rd line of Ultimate Annuals coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

I kinda assumed they weren't doing anymore. The last one was Ultimates 2, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my god, no annuals please. I don't want some porn tape retarded i*c*st crap from Loeb


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't like the last Annual with Cap and Falcon...so I doubt I'll like anything that Loeb could slap together on top of the crappy series he's already started.

Annuals are hit and miss with GOOD writers, imagine what Loeb would do with one.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

Ultimate Origins doesn't look halfbad at all.

Also War of the Symbiotes is indeed an adaptation of the game.  Beatle is on the cover of USM #124


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, maybe Bendis isn't a total fuck-up...I've been waiting for Ultimate Beetle since I played the game.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2008)

Bendis is not anywhere near a f#ck up...

USM is awesome.

HoM was good. Some of the tie ins sucked however.

SI is shaping up to be excellent (olpp, how exactly do you manage to hate something after one issue? That's just plain retarded.)

Stop with the Bendis hate. Its gotten old and 99% of the complaints about him are crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Bendis is not anywhere near a f#ck up...
> 
> USM is awesome.
> 
> ...


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

How is calling him a fuck-up hating on him?

How is calling him a peice of shit on the bottom of the comic industry's boot, an insult to him?

How is calling him a dickless, impotent ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), who will never be loved and will always fail at everything he attempts to do in life...being negative about Bendis?

I think you guys need to get your priorities straight.

I'm not insulting this man, I'm just reminding everyone what a talentless fucking hemorrhoid in the festering asshole of life this man is.

I am a fan obviously...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Bendis is not anywhere near a f#ck up...
> 
> USM is awesome.
> 
> ...



You are a paradox.  50% of the time I hate you with all my geek soul, yet 50% you say awesome stuff like this.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a talent really. 

*bows*


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a great cover.



I just thought I would share that with you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

That cover is not that great, for it lacks Storm and Nightcrawler.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That cover is not that great, for it lacks Storm and Nightcrawler.



Covers can be great without those two!

Like this one:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

That one is pretty cool.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 15, 2008)

All hail Juggernaut!


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

Now all they need to do is have Ult Juggernaut make another appearance, sense he has had a major power boost.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Isn't he a mutant now? Ultimate Juggs, I mean.

Also, fun with photoshop.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Now all they need to do is have Ult Juggernaut make another appearance, sense he has had a major power boost.



Ultimate had a power boost when?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Isn't he a mutant now? Ultimate Juggs, I mean.



Yes, but now he is also powered by magical means as well.



Agmaster said:


> Ultimate had a power boost when?



When Gambit threw the crystal of Cyttorak at him, it gave Cain a major boost.

This will explain it better:


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, fun with photoshop.



Thats good.  I still can't figure out how to remove the background like that.  It gives me an idea too.  With the program you gave me I might be able to finish this:



I started this in paint, then forgot about it.  Part of the question mark is still in the corner.

Original:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you get the pm I sent about Paint Dot Net? It's way easier than gimp and photoshop. All you have to do is click magic wand and the eraser button.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Isn't he a mutant now? Ultimate Juggs, I mean.
> 
> Also, fun with photoshop.



THE EAST IS BURNING RED!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

What?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I see what you did thar.
> Yeah, I saw it last month on IGN (or rama?). I hope Fury becomes the President, or starts up Supreme-SHIIELD... but the lack of Zarda disturbs me. Besides Starfire, she's the wins the "most naked chick in comics" award.



Starfire never went all the way though.

I know that far more interesting things have been written in this thread.  The Talk about Ultimate Juggernaut.  The USM tie in with the USM Game etc.  But since the age of 7 I have rarely passed up responding to things that have the words "Most, Naked, and Chicks"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Starfire never went all the way though.


Google disagrees. Image search the word Starfire. 


Kaze said:


> I know that far more interesting things have been written in this thread. The Talk about Ultimate Juggernaut. The USM tie in with the USM Game etc. But *since the age of 7* *I have rarely passed up responding to things that have the words "Most, Naked, and Chicks"*


And you shouldn't.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did you get the pm I sent about Paint Dot Net? It's way easier than gimp and photoshop. All you have to do is click magic wand and the eraser button.



I am bad about checking my PM's.  Thanks for sending that.

Edit:  Crap I can't install it.  It said I needed to download and install .NET Framework.  I got the thing from MS's site but it won't download.  I already have .NET framework 1.1 or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I am bad about checking my PM's. Thanks for sending that.
> 
> Edit: Crap I can't install it. *It said I needed to download and install .NET Framework. I got the thing from MS's site but it won't download. I already have .NET framework 1.1 or something.*


What? Of course I know what that stuff means... 

did you click this one?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 15, 2008)

Isnt that bitch from the Suprem verse in the ultimate verse now


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What? Of course I know what that stuff means...
> 
> did you click this one?



Thanks for the help.  My problem was that I had to turn my fire wall off for the "transfer" to take place.  I didn't think that was needed to connect to a Microsoft site.

Edit:  "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Isnt that bitch from the Suprem verse in the ultimate verse now


Apparently so, but she's been sleeping... Or something. 


Juggernaut said:


> *Thanks for the help. My problem was that I had to turn my fire wall off for the "transfer" to take place. I didn't think that was needed to connect to a Microsoft site.*
> 
> Edit: "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again."


lol you must have vista. I had it on my laptop... it sucked.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Bendis is not anywhere near a f#ck up...
> 
> USM is awesome.
> 
> ...



The fact that SI basically does a OMD on the rest of the Earth 616verse? Are we really meant to believe that all the characters we grew up to love and care about are just some damn skrulls?

Seriously, no matter how Bendis spins his crap about 'Him loving you', the skrulls are morons. They make super enchanced 'War skrulls' that can fight Namor type guys so why do they even need to infiltrate Earth? Why donb't they spend all their resources making a freaking army of Sentry-skrulls with some Black Bolt, Xavier and Strange in there? Once they get a few of those then Earth is totally boned. 

Seriously New Avengers and Mighty are both boring to read, I've said it before and I'll say it again. He just *cannot* write any of the characters properly. Brubaker does Iron Fist better. Guggenheim does Spidey and Wolverine better. Echo is lol. Luke Cage is also lol. Strange is useless. Sentry is also useless until the end of a arc where he flies in and saves the day. Iron Man is 'the poor kinda guy' in Mighty and a prick in New (he even god damn contradicts himself), Ms Marvel is useless (team leader my arse you stupid swim suit model), Wonder Man is useless, Janet is also useless, Pak writes Ares better and Black Widow is just there so the team has the token weakling.

He also seems to think though bubbles X 10000 = good story and exposition device. He also thinks small talk X 100000 = good plot exposition. 

I guess I wouldn't have a problem with him if he wasn't the writing version of Wolverine nor did he basically control the entire Marvel line (barring Ultimate, that's Loeb's rape toy).


----------



## Thorn (Apr 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They make super enchanced 'War skrulls' that can fight Namor type guys so why do they even need to infiltrate Earth? Why donb't they spend all their resources making a freaking army of Sentry-skrulls with some Black Bolt, Xavier and Strange in there?



Fiscal limitations, my friend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

No such things exist in comics


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

Because they are also trying to portray Earth as the Skrull equivlent of Jerusalem.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

A lot of the skrulls don't remember they were skrulls and truly believed they were [insert], I know it's a cop out but it at least partly salvages these retcons.

also just flat out attacking with their "war skrulls" is retarded it didn't work the last time they tried to invade (hell it provoked the Kree into attacking THEM).  Also just flat out attacking would cause no where NEAR the level of destructions the skrulls caused in SI1 due to their infiltration.

anyways you're condeming the concept not really stating why the series itself sucks, I mean only 1 actual issue has come out, ignoring Infiltration there have been NO tie-ins, give it at least a quarter chance.

also just to be a nitpicking douche, Fraction does most of the Iron Fist writting, Brubaker just helps out in story concept and "fixing" dialogue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also just flat out attacking with their "war skrulls" is retarded it didn't work the last time they tried to invade (hell it provoked the Kree into attacking THEM).  Also just flat out attacking would cause no where NEAR the level of destructions the skrulls caused in SI1 due to their infiltration.



The skrulls they had before in the wars or whatnot weren't at the levels that attacked the Illuminati 



> anyways you're condeming the concept not really stating why the series itself sucks, I mean only 1 actual issue has come out, ignoring Infiltration there have been NO tie-ins, give it at least a quarter chance.



Oh don't mind me. I don't _hate_ Bendis, nor do I _hate_ HoM, Dissassembled, New, Mighty etc etc. I was just _being open with my inner feelings_ (  ). Overall I still can sit down and read his work and find some enjoyment from it, I thought Secret War had a good premise with a very clever execution (the finale was a slight let down though).

Because in the end, there is only so much hate a person can give and as long as Marvel still employs Loeb then Bendis is still a decent writer overall.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I actually hated Disassembled. 

I think you can make a strong case that the reason that the Skrulls planned things the way they did was because they were _culturally_ programmed to do things that way. I imagine that they've been playing at infiltration and guerilla warfare for millenia, given their particular physiology.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, I actually hated Disassembled.
> 
> I think you can make a strong case that the reason that the Skrulls planned things the way they did was because they were _culturally_ programmed to do things that way. I imagine that they've been playing at infiltration and guerilla warfare for millenia, given their particular physiology.


I liked Disassembled because I thought the Avengers of that time were lame. So it was cool to see their world go from sugar to shit. :skrullRU


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Well after being kicked off earth after trying a bunch of full frontal assualts, even with much stronger and badass technology and soldiers basic logic tells you you can't just rush in guns a blazing you have to think shit through.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes. 

Because trying to take over a planet full of superhumans is the smartest thing to do after Galactus and the Annihlation Wave happened


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

It's their Jerusalem they _have_ to get it in their minds, so my previous post still stands


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2008)

So they suddenly became religious?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok so apparently Bendis is tweaking a but of the plot of the USM game for WotS since now Beatle is working for Roxxon.

last stuff on this I'll post here since this is neither an SI thread or an 616 thread:

Having your empire destroyed and losing billions might be the push needed to make some people feel that way.  Xavin said he/she/it were agnostic and yet suddently Xavin is going to betray the runaways during SI.

Anyways we really know nothing of the workings of skrull society so they might have always been prevalently religious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

what is this "WotS"?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

War of the Symbiotes.

One big thing I hope is solved, I wanna know where Bendis has been driving this Roxxon thing since it was first mentioned.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, that must be from the game. I only played it once when i bought it for my nephews.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Go to your Nephew's house and play the game.  New arc (USM #123 - ???) will be based on it, it shall be "teh Warz of teh Symboties"  . 

Hopefully the badass parts with Venom are kept in (especially the Electro vs Venom fight in Time Square).  Also the Venom/Beatle fight.

Although certain things are going to have to be changed, such as Norman Osborn being dead (he was a boss in the game) and Trask killing himself in UXM (he was the "villain" of the game), though Roxxon seems to be taking the place of Trask.

Rest of it seems to be generally following the game plot. Only with stuff added in for school and stuff (game focused exclusively on the streets skipping over everything that happens at School/home or the Bugle)


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

I liked the storyline where Beetle was from Latveria stealing samples to make a super-soldier army...a lot better.

With that storyline, it seemed more like that Dr. Doom was going to WTFPWN the Ultimate Universe sometime in the future. With an army full of Symbiotes and Goblins.

You have to also remember that in Ultimate Marvel, Spider-Man's core rogue gallery is seen as more of a threat than in 616. Green Goblin took on the Ultimates, and Venom was able to beat Wolverine.

They weren't designed to be Street level threats, minus there fixation on Spider-Man they are able to hold there own against the best heroes in the world.

Edit: And secretly...I think Fury was preping Peter to be his greatest hero. Especially since it seems like America, already practices SHRA like politics.

At least to the point where all Super Heroes have government tabs on them.

The three greatest teams in the Ultimateverse (Ultimates, X-Men, Fantastic Four) were all funded by General Fury at one point. So technically you could say, they were the "Ultimate Initative".


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought that was obvious from the get go


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

Not really, since the storyline in question originated in the Bendis/Millar era of the Ultimate Universe. Those people who jumped on board the Ultimate ship recently probably wouldn't see how it used to be.

Bendis and Millar were able to work together at such a degree because they were pretty much the only two people writing in Ultimate. And it wasn't until so many others came in that we get the clusterfuck that the Ultimate brand is today.

This is why USM is still good, because Bendis is still the only one writing.

I wish Millar had stayed with the Ultimates (which should be a Quarterly), and UXM, and he and Bendis alternate between UFF.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

In the 'Legacy' storyarc of USM (which was fairly early on), Nick Fury blatantly tells Peter that SHRA stuff is prevalent in them Ultimaterverse.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think you're getting my point.

It is not that these storylines weren't made, it's that these storylines are no longer prevelent.

General Fury is in the Squadron Supreme universe.

Dr. Doom is still MIA.

Ultimates are no longer with SHIELD (meaning they are now the Avengers...)

Venom is dead.

Green Goblin is dead.

It isn't that it wasn't good...it is that it no longer is...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah Nick Fury was a major part of it all, though something like this is bigger than one man (at least it should) so it should still work that way, just not as efficient.  I bet life is just pure hell for Carol Danvers. 

Also is venom really dead? That would be retarded since a new (possibly lengthy) Venom related story-arc is starting in USM, sure it wasn't a trick or something?  I mean Venom has "died" in the past, all he needs is feed and rest


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 16, 2008)

Wait, when did Venom die?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

USM takes place before Ultimates 3.

But really, I think Bendis is just trying to take a few steps away from Loeb to preserve the quality of his own book by saying that they don't happen at the same time (since Bendis usually kept in step with the Ultimates when Millar was writing it...or maybe it was the other way around <shrug> like I said in my previous post, they worked well together).

I think Loeb stated he killed Venom at the begining of U3...I don't think you see elephant bones when someone is still living (and it doesn't make sense since the game reveals that Eddy is still in the suit intact).


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

Venom is not dead.

50 bucks says that A) that wasn't really him but an illusion or something. (Hey dere Wanda) or B) That was a different symbiote.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Venom is not dead.
> 
> 50 bucks says that A) that wasn't really him but an illusion or something. (Hey dere Wanda) or B) That was a different symbiote.



He better not be dead.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 17, 2008)

I do hope he's not.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The fact that SI basically does a OMD on the rest of the Earth 616verse? Are we really meant to believe that all the characters we grew up to love and care about are just some damn skrulls?
> 
> Seriously, no matter how Bendis spins his crap about 'Him loving you', the skrulls are morons. They make super enchanced 'War skrulls' that can fight Namor type guys so why do they even need to infiltrate Earth? Why donb't they spend all their resources *making a freaking army of Sentry-skrulls *with some Black Bolt, Xavier and Strange in there? Once they get a few of those then Earth is totally boned.
> 
> ...



The Marvel Multiverse would be doomed 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because trying to take over a planet full of superhumans is the smartest thing to do after Galactus and the Annihlation Wave happened



Yes since 99% of all superhumans lost their powers in an instant


I herd The Sentry in the Ultimate Universe is a fucking tower


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 17, 2008)

At least he doesn't have a brain body.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I herd The Sentry in the Ultimate Universe is a fucking tower


What? 


NeoDMC said:


> At least he doesn't have a brain body.


Oh, get over it already.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

^^who has a brain body?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Read Ultimate Ironman I


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

^^LOL oh yeh Ironman is basically a living BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol does that mean if he gets shot he dies. If he gets punched he gets brain DAMAGE.....lol TOWER>>>>>>BRAIN BODY


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey did you get that pm I sent about Google?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey did you get that pm I sent about Google?



Yeh it really helps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^ i owe u one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

No you don't, enjoy the "goods".


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^LOL oh yeh Ironman is basically a living BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol does that mean if he gets shot he dies. If he gets punched he gets brain DAMAGE.....lol TOWER>>>>>>BRAIN BODY



Actually he can regenerate entire limbs and from getting his entire body horribly burned.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 17, 2008)

but to do so he has to eat like a billion hard boiled eggs. Which makes his healing factor more believable, since he isn't like Wolverine, creating matter out of nothing, he has to eat in order to regain his mass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2008)

So eating eggs helps me grow back arms?

Awesome


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Give it a try.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't forget to post pics of the regeneration.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

Quesada confirmed that the 3rd line of Annuals is coming.

UFF, USM and UXM annuals have all been decent in the past, only fear I have would be Ultimates 3 annual.


Also Quesada said this about a conclusion to Hulk vs Wolverine



> "We are still waiting for the final script."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

You mean after all this time the writer hadn't had the fucking script complete?! He should've be dying to get this out.

*moment of hipocracy*
I really want Leniel(?) Francis Yu to continue drawing the series. His style was awesome for this story... but I still hate him in New Avengers.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2008)

*burns LilM0 at the stake for his heresy*


----------



## Hellion (Apr 21, 2008)

Mo you disappoint me in your hypocrisy.  Also I am a huge Yu fan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wait. It was a moment of hipocracy weakness... I still hate Yu.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Lil_Mo, you want Kaze? Tssk tssk**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Lil_Mo, you want Kaze? Tssk tssk**


No, I wan't Ultimate Wolverin vs Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

You didn't quote me so fail is adverted.
I really don't give a damn about Hulk Vs Wolverine, it was mostly filler anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quoted for truth. **

UWvH is the best kind of filler, like the kendo episode from Bleach. I'm gonna neg you now.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah what really sucks it that we know the fate of both characters and the only thing that the writer can really bring to the table is the introduction of she Hulk who would be great for the reboot of the UU


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Ugh, the only thing I remember about that issue is that nick fury is involved and a ninja hulk rips wolverine in half


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was Monk Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Figures, everyone knows Wolverine's secondary mutations is an anti ninja pheromone anyway


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought his secondary mutation was red-head fetish?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

No that's his tertiary mutation, he has 7 mutations


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> No that's his tertiary mutation, he has 7 mutations



Healin Factor
claws
red-head fetish
asian fetish
lolicon
makes girlfirends get killed
"Logan Hair"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

Ultimatum Cover #1 out


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think...I've ever seen a cover more underwhelming.

It seems like nobody is trying.

Also that Ultimates 4 variant...her boobs are like...sloppy. I've never seen sloppy comic boobs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lemme guess, Ultimatum is another thing that will be Reed's fault...


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 21, 2008)

Why stop now?

Perhaps everything that he has done so far, will come back 1000 fold.

A giant portal to the Zombie verse will be opened, every villian imprisioned in the Trisklion (wait there are none anymore lol) will be given a Cosmic Cube of there own.

Doom will turn Latveria into a floating island utopia. That has a giant death beam at the base of it that sunders the earth as it circles the globe.

Silver Surfer turns out to actually be a Galactus drone, and Galactus returns with a reformed fleet of death machines.

Thanos declares war on Earth.

Mary Jane turns into a giant red werewolf and destroys half of New York.

Thunderbolt Ross returns and decides he should declare war on the Ultimate Verse for not establishing his character more.

Annihilus will be reborn!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

You never know with Loeb man. That could be more accurate that you think.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2008)

Its too hilarious to list every single thing Ultimate Reed has f#cked up or caused. :rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its too hilarious to list every single thing Ultimate Reed has f#cked up or caused. :rofl


Nothing tops turning Ben into the Thing. I laugh my ass off every time I think of all the years Ben looked out for Reed and the "thanks" he finally recieved for it. :rofl


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

They look disproportionate.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah 


Oh well, when Doom cames back he'll rip that fat cow's breats by hand and stop that whore's heart


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Healin Factor
> claws
> red-head fetish
> asian fetish
> ...



Where's teleportation?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 22, 2008)

He doesn't teleport n00b. Wolverine is actually triplets (James, Logan and X). They've been fooling the world for decades.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2008)

sacns             plox


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 22, 2008)

It officially revealed in secret invasion 8. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*SPOILERS!*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

Omega Red: I will have my revenge!!
Jameson: Who the **** are you?
Omega Red: YOU RUINED MY CAREER
Jameson: I honestly have no idea who the hell you are


Peter: Ok so I have proof that this Omega Red guy killed our pretend baby, can we get a pass?
Teacher: ... .... B minus
Peter: A B MINUS!?!?!?!? But I have a 4.0
Teacher: Shut up before I give you a grade you deserve

USM is win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol you guys are dicks
> 
> *Back to the thread topic:*
> I think UFF should get cancelled. Each story arc has the same re-hashed plot...
> ...





Sylar said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> No one ever blames Reed for the many many deaths he's caused and the blame is usually either shifted somewhere else or his part in the calamity is just ignored.
> Hell he's probably caused more deaths than any villain in the Ultimateverse...


Just when I though it broke away from the norm, they did it again.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Just when I though it broke away from the norm, they did it again.



Even worse is that Athea has the stones to actually say "Don't look a DEM in the mouth."


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually, I lol'ed at that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-Man 121 was just great.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor Omega Red


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor plastic baby.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor GPA


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor Jameson's office.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn you, Sylar! I was just going to post that one. 





Poor... Mister Lutz.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor Chick who basically got called a whore by Jameson


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol

You know what made me laugh the most? When the teacher gave them a B-, check the defferecne between Kitty and Peter's standards.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor Flash.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah Kitty's reactions were great throughout the whole issue.

Poor UU Omega Red.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, Ultimate Kitty is great. I like her much more than her 616 counterpart.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Poor crappy 616 Kitty Pride.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 25, 2008)

Poor teacher not getting the day off


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 25, 2008)

Poor prejudice teacher trying not to be prejudice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Poor prejudice teacher trying not to be prejudice


This one wins. End game.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Guy have the Inhumans appeared in the ultimate universe yet?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

Ultimate Fantastic Four Annual #1


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

What did they do?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a damn thing. Though Black Bolt does destroy a city with a whisper.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

They also beat the crap outta Johnny Storm.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

Twice!

Besides a few gender changes, and a new look (which really the 616 could do at any time) the Ultimate Inhumans were pretty much the 616 Inhumans, just rebooted to there status quo.

Art looked weird...I liked how the Inhumans were drawn, but the FF4 looked funny.

Also it had another one of those embarassing Land covers (You know, the ones that all look like that famous one he did of Phoenix Warsong).

However...it was a lot better than the 2nd annual.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Art looked weird...I liked how the Inhumans were drawn, but the FF4 looked funny.



Probably because it was drawn by whoever did the Think Tank art with that fugly girl.

Oh wait! It's Jae Lee, The Dark Tower artist. 

At least he draws better than Chaykin!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Do they ever appear again?  I'd really like to see some comfirmation to the claim that Ultimate Black Bolt is the strongest person on earth, it'd be interesting to say the least.  Plus his voice seems to pack a whole lot more kick than the 616 BB (he DESTROYED Atillan effortlessly).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Probably because it was drawn by whoever did the Think Tank art with that fugly girl.
> 
> Oh wait! It's Jae Lee, The Dark Tower artist.
> 
> At least he draws better than Chaykin!


Jae Lee's art is win... but the colors in Think Tank and Inhimans sucked. 


Kilowog said:


> *Do they ever appear again?* I'd really like to see some comfirmation to the claim that Ultimate Black Bolt is the strongest person on earth, it'd be interesting to say the least. Plus his voice seems to pack a whole lot more kick than the 616 BB (he DESTROYED Atillan effortlessly).


I think Crystal does. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Crystal shows up when Doom impregnates Johnny with that alien parasite. 

She basically shows up and says "I can't help. Sorry. We don't care if the Earth gets destroyed."


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah she shows up in "Fearsome" to tell Sue that she won't lift a finger to help Johnny and to thank him for the kiss they had 12 issues back. Then she flies back to the moon.

Also, trust me, 616 Black Bolt could have done the same thing. WWH made him look like a bitch, but honestly he could have destroyed the Hulk and the Moon if he wanted to.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Crystal shows up when Doom impregnates Johnny with that alien parasite.
> 
> She basically shows up and says "I can't help. Sorry. We don't care if the Earth gets destroyed."


I knew I couldn't have made that up. 


NeoDMC said:


> Yeah she shows up in "Fearsome" to tell Sue that she won't lift a finger to help Johnny and to thank him for the kiss they had 12 issues back. Then she flies back to the moon.
> 
> Also, trust me, 616 Black Bolt could have done the same thing. WWH made him look like a bitch, but honestly he could have destroyed the Hulk and the Moon if he wanted to.


Yeah, during Son of M it was bad ass how he whispered and took out those helos.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2008)

That BB in WWH and Silent war was a Skrull right?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

More than likely, BB has been a Skrull since Illuminati #1.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't want him to be. I hope he got jumped on the way to meeting Iron Man in Illuminati 5.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 30, 2008)

Greatest review of that shittastrophie that was Ultimate FF #53:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> A recap: As this arc opened, Reed was obsessed with creating a cosmic cube, and he locked himself in his lab and went to work on it despite all indications that it was a bad, bad idea.
> 
> Indeed, it was a bad idea, and to make a long, crappy story a short, crappy story, New York City ended up being launched into space while in the confines of a giant cube, Thanos ended up controlling the Ultimates? minds and using them for his own nefarious means and Reed appeared to have been killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Besides being a 31 year old fanboy, that guy and I are on the same train of thought...

*Spoiler*: __ 






LIL_M0 said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > lol you guys are dicks
> ...





I don't want to stop reading it because it's not bad, it jus't hasn't been original since issue 13 (N-Zone story).

Issue 54 onward will be drawn by Mike Perkins!!!! :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

* Reed Rechards does something scientific (excavation check)
    * This attracts undesired attention from (Agatha Harkins, check)
    * (bad guy) plays to Reed's naivity and couriosity, then attacks Check again
    * calamity does ensue Baxter building is trapped check
    * Reed gets unexpected help from (Salem seven) check
    * The day is saved check
    * No one ever blames Reed for the many many deaths he's caused and the blame is usually either shifted somewhere else or his part in the calamity is just ignored. check


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

More than likely that's how the story will go BH. I'm hoping for a story arc longer than four issues this time. And Pasqual(?) Ferry should never draw again... Ever.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that the guy who draws everything all bendy and like shapes?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bendy and weird. They just look "super cartoony".


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ultimate human 4 was such a fun read.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

Ultimate Leader got owned.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

UH 1 - B-
UH 2 - A-
UH 3 - D-
UH 4 - B

that averages a B- I guess.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, it was a B overall. You know what, I still haven't read issue 3. It was just too boring/wordy. I just read the recap from issue 4


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

only thing readable to americans n UH 3 were the first and last pages, everything else was just, too, british.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Spot on analysis old chap.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> only thing readable to americans n UH 3 were the first and last pages, everything else was just, too, british.



That also describes the entire last volume of Excalibur...that and awesome suckitude.


----------



## Hellion (May 1, 2008)

I read issue three.  It wasn't needed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I read issue three. It wasn't needed


Kaze--->  <--- me and the smart people


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

It seemed exactly like a Ellis book

Not straight


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Ultimate X-Men.

Proving that Ultimates 3 is in fact NOT the worst Ultimate book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate X-Men.
> 
> Proving that Ultimates 3 is in fact NOT the worst Ultimate book.


It wasn't bad... It's just... Well, if it were my last issue on a semi-epic arc, I damn sure wouldn't have ended it that way. The Apocalypse vs Phoenix parts: interesting, anything that happened after that: not. Kirkman should have just closed his chapter completely instead of creating windows for the next writer. 

I really hated the two page spread near the end where all the guys look like they were one step away from roid rage. Actually, I disliked the art in general. It was a major step backward from Sal Lorocca. In the last page Xavier looks like a retard... literally. 

Last thing: Ultimates 3 will ALWAYS be the worst Ultimate book. EVER!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate X-Men.
> 
> Proving that Ultimates 3 is in fact NOT the worst Ultimate book.



It's official

We're through


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Oh COME ON!

Give me one reason why Ultimate X-Men doesn't suck. ONE.

The art, the characters, the story, it all sucks.

At least with Ultimates 3, we get unintentional humor.  With U-Xmen its just one ugh after another....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

The fact that you even compare the shit that was Kirkman's run on U-XM with the king of shit that is Loeb's Ultimates proves you are gay

Or a skrull



Or maybe magic


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Or a magically powered homosexual skrull.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

No retort but insults? 

Concession accepted, bitch.


----------



## The Rook (May 1, 2008)

So you're calling them a Young Avenger?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No retort but insults?


*Heres the official Lil' Mo response:* 
New Sasuke Essay

*combined with:*
Ultimate X-Men doesn't suck... at all... never has... except for Collosus being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... that part was lame... dot dot dot. 


The Rook said:


> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> > Concession accepted, bitch.
> ...


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

NOTHING was interesting, not even the Phoenix/Apocalypse 'fight'.

It was just:

Apocalypse: I am the strongest!
Phoenix: No I am!
Everyone else: Ooooooh!
A: Die!
P: No you!
E: Ahhhhh!
A: I wins!
P: LOL noob I wasn't even using 1% of my power!
A: O rlly? Bring it!
P: Haha! I pwned you!.
A: Nooooooo!
P: This is all your fault Xavier!
Xavier: How?
P: Shut up it is cause I said so! You should be helping humanity not hate mutants!!
X: You mean that thing that I was doing before Cable abducted me to the future?
P: ....
X: ....
P: Phoenix powers go!!
*One inexplicable reality warp later*
X: Listen up Jean was right, we need to help humanity!!!
X-Men: Yeah!!!
Toad: WTF am I doing here?

TBH I absolutely hate any and all storied involving Apocalypse or the Phoenix, so this arc was just horrible for me....

Now as a whole Ultimates >>> Ultimate X-Men, this isn't even up for debate. If you actually think any U-Xmen arc is anywhere near U1 or U2, you have officially lost all respect I have for you.

Currently, the latest U-Xmen arcs have sucked. Hard. Bringing Beast back (WHY?!), Apocalypse/Sinister (He was powerful. That's it. Nothing interesting at all about him. At least when Sinister was crazy, he was interesting.), and the godawful Sentinal/LegacyVirus/Fenris/whateverthehellelsetheycouldpushin arc just made U-Xmen completely suck.

Ultimates 3 >= Current U-Xmen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Toad joind the X-Men when Xavier left. Remembe how he got beat up during the Morlocks arc? 

lol at the rest of your post.

I love Apocolypse, and any other arrogant "I talk shit but can back it up" character: Magneto, Black Adam, Emma Frost, Daredevil (when he was Kingpin), Galactus, Phoenix (not Jean, just the firey bird)... ect.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

> Toad joind the X-Men when Xavier left. remembe how he got beat up during the Morlocks arc?



Meh. That was months ago, and I have much better comics to remember...


616 Apocalypse = good. Ultimate Apocalypse/Sinister = Bad.

The problem with 616 Apocalypse is any stories involving him usually involve some sort of time travel which is one of (IMO) the most confusing plot devices possible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. Time travel sucks and is a shitty excuse to do any and everything.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Look I'm NOT saying Ultimates 3 is good. It sucks. HARD. Loeb should have his head cut off and put on a pike next to Joe Q for what he did to Ultimates.

Its just Ultimate X-men is just so damn horrible right now, and if I had to choose between reading Ultimates 3 and the last two arcs of Ultimate X-Men, I'd choose U3. Because the art isn't AS bad, and its got plenty of uintentional LULZ.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Sure there were some crappy moments. I'm not saying Magician (or whatever the fuck his name is) was the best character or that the Scarlet Witch move done in the last book was my favorite but you prefer Ultimates 3 over it, really? 

I hate that book. I couldn't read past issue one. The parodies and unintentional lulz don't make the book awesome because that isn't what Loeb was shooting for. He was going for epic and it was epic... failure.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sure there were some crappy moments. I'm not saying Magician (or whatever the fuck his name is) was the best character or that the Scarlet Witch move done in the last book was my favorite but you prefer Ultimates 3 over it, really?
> 
> I hate that book. I couldn't read past issue one. The parodies and unintentional lulz don't make the book awesome because that isn't what Loeb was shooting for. He was going for epic and it was epic... failure.



I didn't even mind the Magician arc (It had Nick Fury, always a good thing).

Its just the last two arcs have just been so mind blowingly terrible...
As for preferring U3, I am now 90% certain that SW will just reality warp it so it never happened, so I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

The only thing I hated about the last two arcs were the character desiogns. I hate what they had Bishop's team wear. I understand they are supposed to be a rag-tag crew, but I just didn't like it. 

As for Scarlet Witch, I'm pretty sure mutant powers stop wortking when you're dead.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Unless she just twisted reality to make the Ultimates THINK she was dead. :Mariachi-Skrullru


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

That would be fucking stupid, which means Loeb thinks its great.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Admit it: Its the lesser of two evils.

You know good and well you'd take HoM over OMD every single time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

HoM or OMD... Tough decision, I really liked them both. 

No, not sarcasm. I liked OMD I'm picking up my HC from Borders tomorrow and I already have HoM.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> NOTHING was interesting, not even the Phoenix/Apocalypse 'fight'.
> 
> It was just:
> 
> ...



Oh I'm not debating that the story was shit. Not at all



> Now as a whole Ultimates >>> Ultimate X-Men, this isn't even up for debate. If you actually think any U-Xmen arc is anywhere near U1 or U2, you have officially lost all respect I have for you.



Who would compare Kirkman's UXM with Millar's Ultimates? No one is stupid enough to put them in the same sentence (oh wait.......). I was talking about in relation to Ultimates 3, because really it's not a Ultimate title slash sequel to Ultimates 2, it's just crap fullstop



> Currently, the latest U-Xmen arcs have sucked. Hard. Bringing Beast back (WHY?!), Apocalypse/Sinister (He was powerful. That's it. Nothing interesting at all about him. At least when Sinister was crazy, he was interesting.), and the godawful Sentinal/LegacyVirus/Fenris/whateverthehellelsetheycouldpushin arc just made U-Xmen completely suck.
> 
> Ultimates 3 >= Current U-Xmen.







Sylar said:


> *Look I'm saying Ultimates 3 is good*. It sucks. HARD. Loeb should have his head cut off and put on a pike next to Joe Q for what he did to Ultimates.



*HOLY FUCKING SHIT*



> Its just Ultimate X-men is just so damn horrible right now, and if I had to choose between reading Ultimates 3 and the last two arcs of Ultimate X-Men, I'd choose U3. Because the art isn't AS bad, and its got plenty of uintentional LULZ.


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2008)

I just found it weird that Kirkman retconned his whole run 

I mean be proud of the shit you create.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

I don't think Kirkman retconned his whole run, just the Apocalypse arc.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*



You know good and well there was supposed to be a not there.


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

Phoenix just reality warped...and unlike SW didnt burn out her powers. Ultimate Phoenix>>>>>>>>>616 SW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2008)

What's next? Marvel Crisis?


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Oh COME ON!
> 
> Give me one reason why Ultimate X-Men doesn't suck. ONE.
> 
> ...



1- Naked Phoenix
2- Naked Dazzler
3- Naked Angel


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

I cant wait till Ultimates 3 #4


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> NOTHING was interesting, not even the Phoenix/Apocalypse 'fight'.
> 
> It was just:
> 
> ...



That... that was Toad! Holy crap on stick! The art on that two-page-spread at the end was so bad I couldn't recognize Toad... *sigh*

And heh, that really sums up the Apo vs Jean fight nicely.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

ok so all I need to finish USM is to read the Ultimate Clone Saga, I skipped over it after the Morbius arc so I could read Ultimate Knights - up to the most recent arc.

in UFF, I read up to the end of God War (which MADE NO FUCKING SENSE), then skipped the Devils arc to read the Silver Surfer arc (WHICH MADE ONLY SLIGHTLY MORE SENSE) then skipped the Ghost arc to read the Cube arc (WHICH WASNT THAT BAD).

Quite honestly I hated the God War arc, it was a bad rip off of Jack Kirby's Fourth World though the Cube Arc redeemed Ultimate Thanos in my eyes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Hey Kilowog, did you notice the UFF plot pattern? 

*Spoiler*: __ 






LIL_M0 said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > lol you guys are dicks
> ...





It especially applies to Thanos. Because of this, I have a love/hate relationship with this book but I'll keep reading.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

indeed, the UFF have solved NOTHING that wouldn't have been created had they not gotten powers.  I think President Thor was Millar' way of going "heh, could have been worse I guess"

I do love it when people throw Reed' stupidity in his face though (those two cops who spoke to Ben and especially Ultimate Carol Danvers)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, watching people call read an idiot is my prize for reading this book.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

indeed

also anyone else like Ultimate Pyro? best thing Kirkman has done on his run


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

I actually hadn't paid much attention to him. I remember him doing something funny during the Sentimels arc, but I forgot what it was. 

Thinking back, my favorite think Kirkman has done was the Hellfire Club.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2008)

To be honest, Kirkman is just the type of person that should not be let near a book that involves relatively well known characters


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Anyone else notice how Wolverine slowly "evolved" into 616 Wolverine over the years?


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

What happened to the good old days where he was trying to kill Xavier and Cyclops?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Red head teenagers with bib bewbs have strange effects on bad men... but that's not what I meant. his physical appearance resembles 616


----------



## NeoDMC (May 5, 2008)

But his personality also fits 616 as well. He used to be (like alot of things in Ultimate) more Ruthless...but after he started hanging out with Storm (Kirkman!) he became a pussified shadow of his former self.

Miller wrote Wolverine letting Cyclops die so he could have Jean...now it's just a footnote...an ignored footnote.

IN fact...reading old issues, I hate Ultimate X-Men for the degree it has changed.

Remember storylines like "Return to Weapon X" that were so new and fresh and just pulled you into the world...and now we have Apocalypse...which is utter shit.

Oh well...

But LiL_M0 is right...juggs like those do change a man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, Weapon X is probably my favorite overall story... Or the Tomorriw People.

Bewbs!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Honestly Ultimates was wayyyy better when Bendis and Millar ran it. They did such a great job together on it


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

indeed.  Well at least Bendis is going to be doing Ultimate Origins


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Will that make up for Ultimate F4, X-Men and Ultimates?

Well it's a start.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Honestly Ultimates was wayyyy better when Bendis and Millar ran it. They did such a great job together on it


Yes it was.  


Kilowog said:


> indeed. Well at least Bendis is going to be doing Ultimate Origins


I have the strangest feeling that I read Loeb was doing it. Good news.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have the strangest feeling that I read Loeb was doing it. Good news.



That is the same feeling of thinking you were going to be violently raped by three very large men to suddenly finding out the 'three men' are Charlize Theron, Jessica Alba and Scarlett Johhanson


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

More like Alicia Keys and two clones of her... naked.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

shaddup you damn magical chitauri


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

The Ultimate universe started out as concentrated awesomeness. Ultimate Spiderman has been great from the beginning, Ultimate Fantastic Four started out bad but got awesome around the time Namor showed up, Ultimate X-Men made major changes to the X-Men characters but for some reason they've pretty much reverted to their 616 versions (I think the only difference between the 616 and the Ultimate X-Men is that Colossus is gay, save Kitty of course who Bendis is handeling excellently in Ultimate Spiderman), and Ultimates 1 and 2 were some of the best comics I've ever read and its a shame 3 never came out and they're going straight to 4 (that's my story and I'm sticking to it).  Most of the miniseries have ranged from decent (Ultimate Galactus) to concentrated epicness (Ultimate Iron Man).

With Ultimatum coming out soon, I expect the Ultimate universe to get back to being completely awesome as opposed to just Ultimate Spiderman being awesome constantly and everything else flunctuating.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Ultimate universe started out as concentrated awesomeness. Ultimate Spiderman has been great from the beginning, Ultimate Fantastic Four started out bad but got awesome around the time Namor showed up, Ultimate X-Men made major changes to the X-Men characters but for some reason they've pretty much reverted to their 616 versions (I think the only difference between the 616 and the Ultimate X-Men is that Colossus is gay, save Kitty of course who Bendis is handeling excellently in Ultimate Spiderman), *and Ultimates 1 and 2 were some of the best comics I've ever read and its a shame 3 never came out and they're going straight to 4 (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)*.  Most of the miniseries have ranged from decent (Ultimate Galactus) to concentrated epicness (Ultimate Iron Man).
> 
> With Ultimatum coming out soon, I expect the Ultimate universe to get back to being completely awesome as opposed to just Ultimate Spiderman being awesome constantly and everything else flunctuating.



Many lols ensured when I read that part


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> To be honest, Kirkman is just the type of person that should not be let near a book that involves relatively well known characters


He's barely worked on well-known characters. Almost all of his stuff has been creator owned (Brit, Invincible), new versions (Irredeemable Ant Man) or alternate universes (Marvel Zombies, Marvel 2099). He's basically had _one_ extended run on an "existing" series and it turned out badly. That's not enough evidence to say he "should not be let near a book that involves relatively well known characters." If I was an editor I'd give the guy who wrote those books the highest profile book possible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Quiet skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> shaddup you damn magical chitauri


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

You know what makes me sad, you guys are all weird as hell yet I am smack dab in the middle


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

You like Ultimates 3

I think I know who's sane here


----------



## NeoDMC (May 6, 2008)

Even if you like it just for the lulz...still fucking disgusting.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 7, 2008)

Has everybody seen this: Mark Millar's "Ultimates 3."

letting her out for an hour


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Yeah...Loeb fucking sucks.

That's pretty much what I got outta that interview, amazingly.


Anyways, WTF is up with X-Men, I haven't been able to bring myself to read UXM since Sentinels, but jeebus I got the last issue of Apocalypse and WTF?!?!?

I wouldn't waste the poop it would take to shit on this. And the art, jesus christ did Liefeld draw this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




No...there is not enough pouches


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

don't worry Kirkman and that other guy are gone.  Guy who's taking over was a writer on Heroes.  He wrote 3 episodes:

Six Months Ago - Flashback episode, origin of Sylar
The Hard Part - Episode where Sylar visits and kills his mom
Out of Time - episode where Hiro defeats Adam in the past


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

Woah! Muscle overload.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I don't know why in the fuck they let that guy pencil this issue, or anything. Larocca(?)'s art was much better. 

For those of us that work out, how many times have you been just chillin on the couch and ALL of your upper botty muscles tensed up?
Better yet, how many times have you looked in the mirror and seen a HUGE FUCKINE VEIN start at the serratus and end at your knuckes?
All of the girls look the same
All of the guys look the same
Turn the page and Xavier looks like a retard
It's been 18 months since I've drawn anything, but I know I could have done better.
I wish that douche, Harvey Taliboa, was a member of Naruto Fan so I could neg him...


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Notice how none of the girls could possibly have stomachs where there stomach should be. It just tapers off to curvy hips.

Also, they all have the same bust size...


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

lol I like the new UXM writter already.  In this month's Marvel interview (should be in pretty much all Marvel releases this week) the interview ended this way, and I QUOTE:



> *Marvel:* Final words for the readers out there?
> *Aron Eli Coleite*: This is really mydream come true.  I hope everyone likes what I'm doing.  And if you don't, blame Jeph Loeb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Notice how none of the girls could possibly have stomachs where there stomach should be. It just tapers off to curvy hips.
> 
> Also, they all have the same bust size...


That's because he's probably never seen a womans body outside of porno. They spend most of the time on thier backs so there wasn't much to use for reference. 

Alse he drew the same girl four times and changed the hair colors.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2008)

So i just got my paperback version of Ultimate spiderman 19 and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry died...wtf  Kinda came out of nowhere, but it's why i love Ultimate Spidy  Though i don't like the new artist as much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So i just got my paperback version of Ultimate spiderman 19 and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


"Fire!!! "


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

Carol Danvers got infinately more awesome after that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Apparently one man's awesome, is another man's annoying. SLJ Fury could've taken both goblins into custody without loosing his cool or firing a shot.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

I hated the ending to the Death of a Goblin arc...it could have been so much more, but it just ends in two deaths that are obviously going to be returned ot life in the future.

It's like the end of the Venom arc where it shows Venom getting shot...bullets don't kill main villians, they just don't.

Damnit, I can't find my copy of Issue #117...but I remember being overtly disappointed with the resolution of the story. Way too rushed, especially for what was seemingly "The Last Goblin Story".


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Apparently one man's awesome, is another man's annoying. SLJ Fury could've taken both goblins into custody without loosing his cool or firing a shot.



She's not Fury. I like how they made her different from him.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I hated the ending to the Death of a Goblin arc...it could have been so much more, but it just ends in two deaths that are obviously going to be returned ot life in the future.
> 
> It's like the end of the Venom arc where it shows Venom getting shot...bullets don't kill main villians, they just don't.
> 
> Damnit, I can't find my copy of Issue #117...but I remember being overtly disappointed with the resolution of the story. Way too rushed, especially for what was seemingly "The Last Goblin Story".



Only part i felt rushed was the whole aftermath. When Peter stood up and did his small speech, wasn't even memorable 

Though i did enjoy the arc, pretty cool. And i know this is spoilers but what the fuck happened to fury? I hate this new bitch


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> She's not Fury. I like how they made her different from him.


Damn right she's not Fury. 


crazymtf said:


> Only part i felt rushed was the whole aftermath. When *Peter stood up and did his small speech, wasn't even memorable*
> 
> Though i did enjoy the arc, pretty cool. And i know this is spoilers but *what the fuck happened to fury?* I hate this new bitch


LMAO! I can't recall what was said in Peter's speach either

Ultimate Power happened to Nick Fury. For the most pary, I enjoyed then the ending was like WHAT?!


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2008)

Ultimate power? Confused i haven't read The Ultimates volume 2-3 yet, only 1. But in the spidy issue he just says "He's gone for now" And I just don't know what the fuck happened cause this new girl is just "Bleh" i hate her. She sucks.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

No, Loeb happened to Fury.

I doubt he'll even return for Ultimatum.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> No, Loeb happened to Fury.
> 
> I doubt he'll even return for Ultimatum.



Loeb is like...bad writer or something? If so that sucks...i liked fury.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah Nick Fury isn't coming back, at least not for a looooooooooong time.

He's going to be a MAJOR character in Howard Chaykin's new run of Squadron Supreme.



Sylar said:


> Carol Danvers got infinately more awesome after that.



Reed got completely pimp slapped by her


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Loeb is like...bad writer or something? If so that sucks...i liked fury.



Do you want *my* opinion of Jeph Loeb or someone less extravagant?


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Loeb is like...bad writer or something? If so that sucks...i liked fury.



Loeb was a pretty ****ing great writer for DC, then a few years ago he switched sides and joined Marvel, with the exception of like 2 or 3 miniseries everything he's done has served to ruin the reputation he built up over the years due to being flat out horrendous.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Do you want *my* opinion of Jeph Loeb or someone less extravagant?


Post your opinion of Loeb. It's usually brings teh lulz.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

oh the new UXM guy says he's going to create the Ultimate Alpha Flight in his 2nd UXM arc


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I hope he doesn't include puck. That character is so freaking lamw.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 8, 2008)

I would have rather had the Ultimates introduce them...(as Canada's crappy, low budget answer to the Ultimates).

Hopefully they'll all be mutants or some Weapon X spin-off or something. Finally get back to that storyline.

Kirkman fucking threw away the "Wolverine Clone" storyline at the begining of Apocalypse, for whatever the fuck reason (it was dumb but it was a step in reintroducing the Ultimate Weapon X storyline). We probably won't see Ultimate Sabertooth for awhile.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

There was a Wolverine clone?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I would have rather had the Ultimates introduce them...(as Canada's crappy, low budget answer to the Ultimates).
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be mutants or some Weapon X spin-off or something. Finally get back to that storyline.
> 
> Kirkman fucking threw away the "Wolverine Clone" storyline at the begining of Apocalypse, for whatever the fuck reason (it was dumb but it was a step in reintroducing the Ultimate Weapon X storyline). *We probably won't see Ultimate Sabertooth for awhile. *




I do not blame you for forgetting what happened in Ultimates 3 #2


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> I do not blame you for forgetting what happened in Ultimates 3 #2



I thought we all agreed Ultimates 3 did not happen and its going directly to 4 for some reason.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Loebs writing 4 as well...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I thought we all agreed Ultimates 3 did not happen and its going directly to 4 for some reason.



What is Ultimates 3? Is that a skrull plan or something?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Wait... wasn't Ultimatum supposed to start in May?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Wasn't Hawkeye supposed to have a wife and two kids?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

LOL! No.  they were taken away by a talented writer. Then some douchebag turned him into Grifter.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! No.  they were taken away by a talented writer. Then some douchebag turned him into Grifter.



When was this?

I thought Ultimates 3 was some fanfic, and they were jumping straight to 4?


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> When was this?
> 
> I thought Ultimates 3 was some fanfic, and they were jumping straight to 4?


I can't tell if this is sarcasm.  But Ultimates 3 "does" exist except it sucks so much that people wish it never existed.




LIL_M0 said:


> I hope he doesn't include puck. That character is so freaking lamw.



Don't know about Puck but I know Vindicator and Shaman are confimed, as well as 2 other people but I forgot who.



NeoDMC said:


> I would have rather had the Ultimates introduce them...(as Canada's crappy, low budget answer to the Ultimates).
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be mutants or some Weapon X spin-off or something. Finally get back to that storyline.
> 
> Kirkman fucking threw away the "Wolverine Clone" storyline at the begining of Apocalypse, for whatever the fuck reason (it was dumb but it was a step in reintroducing the Ultimate Weapon X storyline). We probably won't see Ultimate Sabertooth for awhile.



Well Bendis has moderately recently done his Clone Arc so I guess it would be quite a while before any Ultimate serie revisits cloning.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm.  But Ultimates 3 "does" exist except it sucks so much that people wish it never existed.



No no, Ultimates 3 was never released by Marvel. The stuff which has leaked as Ultimates 3 clearly isn't a Marvel production. All the pictures I've seen of it seem to indicate that its some kind of hoax pulled by an overzealous fanboy- the artwork is clearly not Marvel standard, and the writing is terrible- it's clearly a piece of fanfiction, but in order to make sure that people don't get confused, Marvel is jumping straight to Ultimates 4 so that people don't mix up the two, and purchase the proper thing.

I mean- turning Hawkeye into Grifter? Thats absurd, no Marvel editor would have ever approved of that. That'd be like retconning decades of Spiderman history through a magical divorce.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2008)

Ultimates only have 2 series released.

There's no such thing as the 3rd.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Indeed, from 2 we wil have to wait several months for 5


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2008)

Anyone care to take a guess when Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk will either be finished or officially abandoned?

I give it until 2010 until its completion or official status at being discontinued.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I finally gave up hope on that book being completed.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

Can someone give me a list of good writers and bad ones for ultimate series? And same for artist. Thanks


----------



## xingzup19 (May 8, 2008)

Immonen - Good.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone care to take a guess when Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk will either be finished or officially abandoned?
> 
> I give it until 2010 until its completion or official status at being discontinued.



Supposedly its going to be finished either by the end of 08 or right after SI ends...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone give me a list of good writers and bad ones for ultimate series? And same for artist. Thanks


Honestly, I've liked everything from Ultimate Marvel except for Ultimates 3 and Ultimate X-4


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

Ah yeah i like a lot from Ultimates too. So i just finished my paperback version of X-men Ultimate Volume 17 *Sentinels* And I enjoyed it. I mean beast being alive is annoying as hell and i actually thought his death was cool but whatcha gonna do? Who actually stays dead in comics? 

Anyway it was a good volume and i like the new look for Pyro. Anyway i saw some negative post on the next arc, apocalypse, whys that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

The last arc wasn't bad. People just over analyze fiction too much. It was kinda sad that Robert Kirkman's last Ultimate X-Men book wasn't more epic, or double sized, or something, but the only think I didn't like was the art of the last few pages of the last issue.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah yeah i like a lot from Ultimates too. So i just finished my paperback version of X-men Ultimate Volume 17 *Sentinels* And I enjoyed it. I mean beast being alive is annoying as hell and i actually thought his death was cool but whatcha gonna do? Who actually stays dead in comics?
> 
> Anyway it was a good volume and i like the new look for Pyro. Anyway i saw some negative post on the next arc, apocalypse, whys that?



1. The art is horrible.
2. Ultimate Apocalypse is a bland villain.
3. Boring fights.
4. The climax just reeks of deux ex machina.
5. Really really stupid ending.
6. It basically makes it so that everything from the Cable arc onwards was pointless.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 1. The art is horrible.
> 2. Ultimate Apocalypse is a bland villain.
> 3. Boring fights.
> 4. The climax just reeks of deux ex machina.
> ...



1. How bad are we talking about?
2. How about if i like the Normal Apoc? 
3. Oh that sucks 
4. Ah never played it so i dunno how that ends either 
5. Ah that sucks...
6. Oh no...no good, i liked cable arc.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 1. How bad are we talking about?
> 2. How about if i like the Normal Apoc?
> 3. Oh that sucks
> 4. Ah never played it so i dunno how that ends either
> ...



1. Horribly disfigured characters who have faces that make them look like retards.
2. Normal Apoc = Awesomenss. Ultimate Apoc could be substituted for any villain who can wreck sh#t up.
3. Yes it does.
4. Google 'deux ex machina'. Its not a game (actually it could be but that's beside the point). Its an expression.
5. Again yes it does.
6. Didn't we all?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 1. The art is horrible.
> 2. Ultimate Apocalypse is a bland villain.
> 3. Boring fights.
> 4. The climax just reeks of deux ex machina.
> ...


Didn't you just accuse me of nit-picking everything?  Then you post this? 


I read Ultimate Spiderman vol. 16 since it was titled Deadpool.  I love Deadpool.  Meh, I thought it was alright.  Any of the other volumes better?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Didn't you just accuse me of nit-picking everything?  Then you post this?



Facts =/= Nitpicking. Ask ANYONE (M0, Kilowog, etc) about the art. Ask ANYONE about how fail the ending is or how bad Ultimate Apoc is compared to 616 Apoc how the fights are just plain terrible.



> I read Ultimate Spiderman vol. 16 since it was titled Deadpool.  I love Deadpool.  Meh, I thought it was alright.  Any of the other volumes better?



Ultimate Clone Arc is epicness incarnate.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I agree. Ultimate Clone saga was the best storyline in Ultimate Marvel. I liked it better than Galactus and Ultimates 1 and 2... and those were epic.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

Yeah clone was well done. And it was the biggest issue so i really enjoyed reading it


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

I'd also heavily recommedn any USM arcs involving the Kingpin, which would be "Learning Curve", "Cats and Kings", "Warriors" and "Ultimate Knights"


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

I'd recomend all USM arcs. 

Seriously the series is that good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone give me a list of good writers and bad ones for ultimate series? And same for artist. Thanks



if (title has = "Ultimate")
{
criteria1 = true;
}

if (writer == "Brian Michael Bendis" || writer = "Mark Miller")
{
critera2 = true;
}

if (criteria1 && criteria 2)
{
book == "isGood";
}
else
{
jeph loeb is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".);
}


----------



## NeoDMC (May 9, 2008)

Do you guys work at IGN?


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

LOL why so you say that teh Ultimate universe, was great while Millar/Bendis were at the helm, whne they brought in theother writers it lost some of its magic


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

IGN = Sh#t.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, but they love USM about as much as you guys do (including Clone Saga).


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

That's an odd leap in logic...


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

Ultimate spider-man is a comic that you can always rely on to being from average to great.  I may be wrong but it is good having a reliable comic from month to month.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, but they love USM about as much as you guys do (including Clone Saga).



It's the gleaning tower of light among a desolation wrecked by the dastardly efforts of many evil-doers


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, but they love USM about as much as you guys do (including Clone Saga).


Wait... So you do love USM (especially the Clone Saga) as much as I do?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Captain America and the success of the super soldier serum the cause for most non-mutant or tech based super characters in Ultimate Marvel... Except fot the F4, that was Reed and Doom's fault. 

Ultimate Spider-Man
The OZ formula was an attempt of recreating the SS formula
Spider-Man
Green Goblin
Hobgoblin
Mary Jane Goblin

Ultimates
Captain Britian
Captain France
Captain (insert country here)
The replacement Captain America who died
Hulk resulted from a failed attempt of recreating the SS formula
Hank Pym (sort of)
Colonel "what's his face" from GTA
Abonination, who is a copy of Hulk


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2008)

They're just gonna wash rinse and repeat what they did with the 616 verse


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2008)

Fucking America.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

The SS potion is like god


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Fucking America *Fuck Yeah!*


Fixed.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Captain America and the success of the super soldier serum the cause for most non-mutant or tech based super characters in Ultimate Marvel... Except fot the F4, that was Reed and Doom's fault.
> 
> Ultimate Spider-Man
> The OZ formula was an attempt of recreating the SS formula
> ...


You forgot Octavius, Sandman, Electro, all of the Russian experiments from Ultimate Nightmare, Leader (as a result of the Hulk), and Spiderman's clones. 

Probably a bunch of other guys as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Yep, and theyre you have it. All of the "secrets" of Ultimate Origins summed up in two posts.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

I for one DEMAND an Ultimate Red Skull


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

I thought they did Ultimate Red Skull during an annual.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

No that was Ultimate Zola.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeeeeeah.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 14, 2008)

When the Liberators were first introduced, (at the end of the issue before we get shown who/what they are), the Abdul guy had a red cap, and everyone figured he was Ultimate Red-Skull.

Not a Nazi...Not a Communist..

A fucking Terrorist


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> When the Liberators were first introduced, (at the end of the issue before we get shown who/what they are), the Abdul guy had a red cap, and everyone figured he was Ultimate Red-Skull.
> 
> Not a Nazi...Not a Communist..
> 
> A fucking Terrorist



According to Millar, The Colonel is a completely different character.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 14, 2008)

He made this statement after the fact.

What I'm talking about is speculations made in like 2006.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

It would make sense for the Red Skull to be a terrorist instead of a nazi these days.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

OMFG Ultimates 3 is horrible


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> OMFG Ultimates 3 is horrible



I honestly don't know whether to respond with a 'duh', a 'doy', or a very sarcastic 'Oh really?'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> OMFG Ultimates 3 is horrible



I distinctly remember you saying you like Ultimates 3


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Captain America and the success of the super soldier serum the cause for most non-mutant or tech based super characters in Ultimate Marvel... Except fot the F4, that was Reed and Doom's fault.
> 
> Ultimate Spider-Man
> The OZ formula was an attempt of recreating the SS formula
> ...





Sylar said:


> You forgot Octavius, Sandman, Electro, all of the Russian experiments from Ultimate Nightmare, Leader (as a result of the Hulk), and Spiderman's clones.
> 
> Probably a bunch of other guys as well.



Sure they're not gonna BND day it and say that Nick Fury sold his soul to Mephisto and "it's magic"?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Sure they're not gonna BND day it and say that Nick Fury sold his soul to Mephisto and "it's magic"?



They won't do that any time soon


----------



## Green Lantern (May 15, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> OMFG Ultimates 3 is horrible



What the hell is this Ultimates 3 that everyone keeps talking about?

It was never released! Its an April fools prank pulled by some rabid fanboy, and Marvel is jumping the series ahead to Ultimates 5!

Jeez!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

What happened to Ultimates 4?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

Ultimates 3 does exist it's just going to be printed by Image and lack any Marvel characters.


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I distinctly remember you saying you like Ultimates 3



Yeh but now i read it when i was sober n i said "wtf is this shit"


----------



## Green Lantern (May 15, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> What happened to Ultimates 4?



It is also going to be written by Loeb, and so until proven otherwise, is automatically shit

Due to scheduling errors and the such, it was cancelled.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

Oh. Good to hear.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 15, 2008)

That's if Joe Mad ever freaking finishes it.

Hell if we're lucky, it'll end up like Battle Chasers (five bucks says Ultimatum is out before the last Ultimates 3) and never be finished.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #54 preview_ 














summary: 
Sue talks to a lesbian scientist about something.
Ben and Johnny continue to be retards


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men #94 preview_ 














Summary:

Short little story about how Colossus joined the Russian Mafia
Liz Allen is now at the mansion
Nightcrawler is still with the Morlocks but is now on good terms with the X-men and Colussus
Jean is somehow still at the mansion
Alpha Flight appears and beats up Iceman


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah.  that reminds me of the UM that I know and love.  The preview pages were better than Kirkman's whole run


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

Logan hitting on Firestar = So very VERY wrong.


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

Firestar turning him down = So very VERY right.  And laughs at Colossus 'cheating'.  Jubilee's canadian?

And MAD laughs at them NOT caring about Logan.  Reading this issue.
Who wrote this?  Came off as a mocking of 616.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2008)

We knew Logan was hunting Jailbait from the start.  He did a 17 year19 year old Jean


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

A Jailbait wolverine would be a much needed difrence between him and 616 wolves.



And I always kinda felt he was hitting on Peter


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2008)

I was looking at my trades the other day and I realized that I ended at the cry wolf arc.  I don't think I will pick up the kirkman arcs, and when scott says, "Jean you left and came back like nothing was different" I will just assumed that she went to the store without telling anyone


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

Well at least the Ultimateverse canon is cleared up a bit...


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Well at least the Ultimateverse canon is cleared up a bit...



That's how I felt.  it's like they just sweep all of the past year and a half under the rug and started new.

I love mark brooks art... that was his pencils right


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Firestar turning him down = So very VERY right.  And laughs at Colossus 'cheating'.  Jubilee's canadian?
> 
> And MAD laughs at them NOT caring about Logan.  Reading this issue.
> Who wrote this?  Came off as a mocking of 616.



Aron Eli C[something]

He wrote for heroes, he did 3 episodes, Out of time (Hiro vs Kensei), the hard part (when sylar kills his mom) and six months ago (sylar origin episode)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I was looking at my trades the other day and I realized that I ended at the cry wolf arc. I don't think I will pick up the kirkman arcs, and when scott says, "Jean you left and came back like nothing was different"* I will just assumed that she went to the store without telling anyone *





There must be something big happening for Collossus soon. He's be the focus of a lot of X books recently.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 16, 2008)

Well...after Ultimate Alpha Flight...the only other direction is a continuation of Magnetic North...I mean Magneto should be fucking pissed that Xavier is back..if he even knows..remembers...ugh

Fucking Kirkman


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Oh the UXM is getting much better now, certainly redeeming Kirkman's run. I lol'd at how 'Jean's disappearance' was swept under the rug 

Why can't they change the artist for UF4?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

ULTIMATE COLOSSUS DOES NOT HAVE SUPER STRENGTH HE'S BEEN USING A FORM OF MGH


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

*WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!?*

Whoever came up with that idea dies tonight


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

yes, his only mutation is metal skin.  he's a dope fiend, though its good dope.  I mean Vindicator punched Wolverine in the Mansion and he landed in *MAINE*, plus Aurora is faster than light


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *yes, his only mutation is metal skin. he's a dope fiend,* though its good dope. I mean Vindicator punched Wolverine in the Mansion and he landed in *MAINE*, plus Aurora is faster than light


And with that moment of epic lulz, I'm going to bed. Goodnight ladies (lol ladies) and gents.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

night.

Anyways this MGH "Banshee" gives Humans mutant powers, and it increases a mutant's power by hundred folds plus gives them 2-3 other mutations.  As Beast described "they're gods"


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

Well at least now Magneto will have "Ultimate KICK" for "Ultimate Planet-X".


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> night.
> 
> Anyways this MGH "Banshee" gives Humans mutant powers, and it increases a mutant's power by hundred folds plus gives them 2-3 other mutations.  As Beast described "they're gods"



Give that sh#t to Firestar NAO!!!11


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

Lol, Colossus was caught in bed with another dude

By his father 

And I lol'd at his conversation with Kurt
Kurt- So, Peter, we haven't talked since
Piotr- Since you told me was going to burn in hell for being gay
Kurt- Yes, well, I'm sorry.. Hey, are you still with Jean Paul
Piotr- Are you still the king of the morlocks?
Kurt- It's more like a benevolent dicatatorship actually 

And Ultimate Beak was lolworthy


----------



## Hellion (May 22, 2008)

This is what the Ultimate Universe was suppose to be about.  I love it


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And Ultimate Beak was lolworthy



Where was Beak in the issue?

I don't really like Ult Colossus at all anymore.  I like how both of the origin stories for Ult. & 616 came out at the same time.  It just reminded me how much more I like 616 Colossus.


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

OK so who's on Pete's team?

Cyclops, Rogue, Nightcrawler, Dazzler, and who was the bird guy? Angel?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

I think it was Beak


----------



## Hellion (May 22, 2008)

Na Ultimate beak is also Ultimate Angel


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

^^ what's your reasoning for that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

If Angel + Drugs = Tito (Beaks grandson), then he just went from fail to win.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ULTIMATE COLOSSUS DOES NOT HAVE SUPER STRENGTH HE'S BEEN USING A FORM OF MGH





I'm glad I bailed out of the UU ages ago.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

If he dosen't have superstrenth then how the hell did he pull that submarine from the bottom of the ocean floor, and how did he stop that train and did all that crap when he was kidnaped by weaon X?


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> If he dosen't have superstrenth then how the hell did he pull that submarine from the bottom of the ocean floor, and how did he stop that train and did all that crap when he was kidnaped by weaon X?



That was all due to the MGH.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> If Angel + Drugs = Tito (Beaks grandson), then he just went from fail to win.



I just don't buy that Angel's wings magically got sucked back into his body then grew out of his arms.



ghstwrld said:


> I'm glad I bailed out of the UU ages ago.



USM is still one of Marvel's best titles.



Banhammer said:


> If he dosen't have superstrenth then how the hell did he pull that submarine from the bottom of the ocean floor, and how did he stop that train and did all that crap when he was kidnaped by weaon X?



what this guy said



Sylar said:


> That was all due to the MGH.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> USM is still one of Marvel's best titles.



Hm. I don't know, that bit with Black Cat seemed pretty shitty to me.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

which one? The Cats and Kings arc or the Warriors arc?  Nevertheless USM is on my top 10 favorite ongoings atm and I know a few would agree.  Main reason I stick with the Ultimate Universe


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

But where did he get MGH when he was months in confinment? And how did he not breathe underwater? Since only his skin is metal, Ultimate Collosus should need air


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> which one? The Cats and Kings arc or the Warriors arc?  Nevertheless USM is on my top 10 favorite ongoings atm and I know a few would agree.  Main reason I stick with the Ultimate Universe



I agree, i love USM


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Ultimate Cyclops is a dick.....i condone Jean to leave him 4 wolverine. Cyclops will definately be the strongest if he has mgh


----------



## ghstwrld (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> which one? The Cats and Kings arc or the Warriors arc?  Nevertheless USM is on my top 10 favorite ongoings atm and I know a few would agree.  Main reason I stick with the Ultimate Universe



I'm not certain.  I dropped all of the UU books during or after Bendis' run on Ult. X-men; that was around the time when I realized Bendis and company were more interested in introducing the 200X version of whichever character, storyline, or event than telling a cohesive story that built on the continuity that they've established.

I also recall an obnoxious issue that featured Aunt May going to the doctor's office.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I just don't buy that Angel's wings magically got sucked back into his body then grew out of his arms.


Maybe it really is Beak!!! 


Oh yeah, Rogue has wings...


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> But where did he get MGH when he was months in confinment? And how did he not breathe underwater? Since only his skin is metal, Ultimate Collosus should need air



He has a shitload of it with him, he's been taking it since he was teen.  He shot up with an extra big dose when right before the final fight in the "Return of the King" arc (which would retroactively explain why he was able to overcome Magneto).  Also Beast did say it would cause "secondary and _tertiary_" mutations, also has it ever been established that he needs to breathe when metal? 



ghstwrld said:


> I'm not certain.  I dropped all of the UU books during or after Bendis' run on Ult. X-men; that was around the time when I realized Bendis and company were more interested in introducing the 200X version of whichever character, storyline, or event than telling a cohesive story that built on the continuity that they've established.
> 
> I also recall an obnoxious issue that featured Aunt May going to the doctor's office.



Cats and Kings - Intro to Elektra and Black Cat
Warriors - A bunch of street level vigilantes (Iron Fist, Moon Knight, Black Cat, etc.) go after Kingpin at the same time.

Anyways I would recommend it a lot, no matter how much the other UU books stray this one stay consistent and even the BS story arcs are a fun read. even when introducing [insert] Ultimate characters he makes it fit into the plot and make a good read.

Also Ultimates 1 + 2 >>>>> most Marvel books of the decade 



LIL_M0 said:


> Oh yeah, Rogue has wings...



growing out of her arms not from her back.  IIRC, in the Sinister arc it shows that she gets wings on her back when he absorbs Angel


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

I know, but Rogue has wings...


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Maybe it really is Beak!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Rogue has wings...



And steel skin 
She absorbed Angel and Collosus's powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

I forgot about the steel skin. I thought she could only take one power at a time?


----------



## Gooba (May 22, 2008)

When she is hopped up on MGH I guess she can do more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Apparently so. Overall I like this story especially the part with...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*BEAK!!!!*


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2008)

Maybe the MGH last along time and Colossus just juiced up before the Magneto fight.


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Well with MGH she can recall all the powers she has ever absorbed...i think


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Like Peter Petrelli.


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Yeh!!! Because i doubt if she is amped and she touches someone they could survive


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

That would be cool. I can't wait to read more... Also, Nightcrawler look so freaking cool.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong but does MGH stand for Mutant growth hormone? 

And seriously if it is that then how the hell did Xavier and Hank not pick it up? Unless they failed to give their students a drug test when they entered the school?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

MGH is from 616, in UXM it's called "Banshee" we're just calling it MGH for familiarity's sake fyi.

Also Ultimate Xavier is pretty hard on in his "No mindreading without permission" pledge.  And Hank was dead half the time


----------



## The Rook (May 22, 2008)

So the moral of this story is take drugs and get kick ass upgrades to your power.

I'm trying to think of who Sasquatch is.  I can't remember UXM history that well, so I'm just going to assume he is Sabertooth.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

Last time i checked blood work/drug tests did not fall under psychic powers


----------



## The Rook (May 22, 2008)

Just think of him as the coach who doesn't mind a player getting some "help" if it makes him a powerhouse.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> MGH is from 616, in UXM it's called "Banshee" we're just calling it MGH for familiarity's sake fyi.



Actually in the panel where Wolverine is describing it, he says, "Fentanyl.  *Mutant Growth Hormone.*  Dopamine.  It's liquid *nightmare.*  Addictive.  *Lethal.*"

The parts that are in bold were bold in the in word bubble.  I don't know why I felt the need to bold them.



The Rook said:


> I'm trying to think of who Sasquatch is.  I can't remember UXM history that well, so I'm just going to assume he is Sabertooth.



I'm wondering that as well. Sabertooth seems like a good choice, but the ear rings and hair beads don't fit his style from what I remember.  Was there ever a slightly furry guy, other than Wolverine who was in UXM?  I'd imagine the MGH making him huge and in need of a hair cut.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2008)

I think MGH is gonna have trace amounts of the Legacy Virus in them


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Sooo... Whens this supposed "Ultimatum" happening? Also, who's drawing it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

UXM: Lol. Seriously it was filled with so much lol, it's certainly better than the ending of Kirkman's run. I like how it's kinda going back to roots though it basically pays lip-service to Kirkman's ending. The MGH is pretty funny and I like the new twist on Ultimate Colossus and Alpha Flight

Colossus' X-Men was....meh

UF4: Only good parts is that lesbian talk with Sue and that Harkness or whatever chick. The rest was meh except for the fact this appears to be a stroy written by Carey where Reed isn't the villain 



LIL_M0 said:


> Sooo... Whens this supposed "Ultimatum" happening? Also, who's drawing it?



After Loeb is finished raping Ultimates


----------



## Bergelmir (May 23, 2008)

The Rook said:


> So the moral of this story is take drugs and get kick ass upgrades to your power.
> 
> I'm trying to think of who Sasquatch is.  I can't remember UXM history that well, so I'm just going to assume he is Sabertooth.



Just to point out, Sasquatch doesn't necessarily have to be an already existing character. Rogue was in Weapon X for a fairly long while. She probably picked up all sorts of enemies during that time, same as Logan.

Other than that... half the team is now juicing... I wonder if they're going to pull a Patriot with Colossus to have him keep the super-strength and not continue to be an addict.


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> UXM: Lol. Seriously it was filled with so much lol, it's certainly better than the ending of Kirkman's run. I like how it's kinda going back to roots though it basically pays lip-service to Kirkman's ending. The MGH is pretty funny and I like the new twist on Ultimate Colossus and Alpha Flight
> 
> Colossus' X-Men was....meh
> 
> UF4: Only good parts is that lesbian talk with Sue and that Harkness or whatever chick. The rest was meh except for the fact this appears to be a stroy written by Carey where Reed isn't the villain



Have faith. I'm sure they'll find someway so that Reed can be responsible. It wouldn't be UF4 if he wasn't.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man 122 preview_ 














hahahaha I knew it, Shocker's back


----------



## xingzup19 (May 23, 2008)

How many times has he got pwned by Spidey? 5, 6?


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

Well it looks like he's doing the pwning now


----------



## xingzup19 (May 23, 2008)

There's always next issue. Or the end of this one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> How many times has he got pwned by Spidey? 5, 6?


Three. The first time was the armored car, the second time was while wearing the venom suit, and the third time was when he kicked him outta the sunroof. I think Kitty pwned him too... Poor Herman.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

Wikipedia >>> you



> He is not especially dangerous and has fought Ultimate Spider-Man five times in the first 100 issues.


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Three. The first time was the armored car, the second time was while wearing the venom suit, and the third time was when he kicked him outta the sunroof. I think Kitty pwned him too... Poor Herman.



Don't forget the time Spiderman took him to the police station in the second annual.

So 5 total.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 23, 2008)

Slyde and Herman should team up for epic lulz!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> * Lil' Mo >>> Daniel san >>> Cobra Kai >>>* Wikipedia >>> you





Sylar said:


> Don't forget the time Spiderman took him to the police station in the second annual.
> 
> So 5 total.


Oh yeah. 


xingzup19 said:


> Slyde and Herman should team up for epic lulz!


If 616 Slyde is made of that much win, imgane Ultimate Slyde.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Did you not see the Ultimate Slyde punch?


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

Ultimate Slyde's origin should be awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Nothing could ever be more awesome than his 616 "origin"...


 +  + :rofl = me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

It's not Ultimate enough. Give it to Loeb and Chris Mad and see what they do to make it more 'radical'


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Is radical some new slang word for shitty? if that's the case Ultimates 3 is definately  RAD-I-CAL!!!


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

The Hulk's fingers are bigger than the gun.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Hulk's fingers are bigger than the gun.



OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

How does Hulk even pull the trigger


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

I swear to god M0, you make me gay for you


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## The Sentry (May 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I swear to god M0, you make me gay for you



I call skrull


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's not Ultimate enough. Give it to Loeb and Chris Mad and see what they do to make it more 'radical'



Slyde's mom was a pig and Slyde is a mutant who segregates bacon fat to let him slyde around


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2008)

That sounds pretty radical to me BH

Loeb would approve


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #1 preview_


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

Nice they're finally making the canon parts of Ultimate Teamup relevant.

Awesome art too and is that Wilson Fisk I spy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2008)

So everyone is like 60+ years old now?


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

USM #122 was decent

@ Sylar: that might be, they did call him "Fisk" and he was balding ish.


----------



## Hellion (May 29, 2008)

This may be interesting.  This whole thing revolves around the super soldier serum so maybe all those guys used it .


----------



## NeoDMC (May 30, 2008)

That better be there fucking dads.

Nick Fury and the fucking Kingpin were in WWII?


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

Nick was in Desert Storm


----------



## NeoDMC (May 30, 2008)

That's why it makes even less sense, because if he hadn't made General after nearly 50 years of active service then WTF? This is made even worse by the fact that he made General in his last 10 years of service.

Relatives...relatives that discovered secret whatever technology and instilled in their offspring the knowledge and desire to create a super-soldier army.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

Also Nick was a private in Desert Storm he looked about 20


----------



## NeoDMC (May 30, 2008)

Granted, I wasn't wild about Origin anyways. They are simply taking one of the basic elements of the Ultimate Verse (that everything is more connected, and easier to grasp between stories) to it's most extreme degree.

Anything taken this literally will not be good in concept, I simply hope that Bendis can write this hamhock of a story into something that will at least be intresting.


----------



## The Sentry (May 30, 2008)

Ultiamte Universe is getting good again


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

Ultimate spiderman was a good solid issue, but spidey sure is gonna be facepalming himself when the simbionte comes next month and he didn't took those "shocking vibrators" with him.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 31, 2008)

I thought Ultimate Symbiotes were only weak agaisnt electricity and uppercuts?


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate spiderman was a good solid issue, but spidey sure is gonna be facepalming himself when the simbionte comes next month and he didn't took those "shocking vibrators" with him.



Spiderman fought Shocker before when he had the symbiote originally. It only tingled.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Schockers gloves dot generate electricity. Only vibrations


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> That better be there fucking dads.
> 
> Nick Fury and the fucking Kingpin were in WWII?


It's gotta be his dad. 

That guy doesn't look Sam Jackson-y enough to be Fury. 


Ultimate Nightcrawler is badass and so is Angel...

*BEAK!!! *


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

SO ultimate Angel is actually Ultimate Beak as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Somehow he's Beak's grandson incarnate! Tito, the Beak of tomorrow! *


----------



## The Rook (Jun 1, 2008)

Plenty of Ultimates have multiple 616 counterparts


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

If i didn't find it intriguing I would probably mock it somehow :shrooms


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Plenty of Ultimates have multiple 616 counterparts


But not all of them are* BEAK!!! *


Chatulio said:


> If i didn't find it intriguing I would probably mock it somehow :shrooms


Beak is un-mockable.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

I would find a way dammit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

There've only be two people foolish enough to try to mock The Beak. One got mesmorized by his mojo and enede up having like 30 kids, and the other got his head cut off.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

Well it's a good thing I'm a guy so pregnancy is out (and no pis will change that ) And I plan on wearing a neck guard plus a suit of adamantium


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

You're a clever one, but Beak will prosper.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

Not while I'm around :shrooms


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

BEAAAK


Probably one of the most badass things to happen to the marvel universe sine Dr Doom and Nick fury


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 1, 2008)

And Groot. And Rocket Racoon!


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

You forget Cosmo


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 1, 2008)

My bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

there are ultimate of those?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> BEAAAK
> 
> 
> Probably one of the most badass things to happen to the marvel universe sine Dr Doom and Nick fury


Damn Right! 


Chatulio said:


> You forget Cosmo


Xing was rihgt for excluding him because there will never be an Ultimate Cosmo... EVER!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Ultimate Cosmo sounds like something they would sell at a gay nerd bar


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe it's a Cosmopolitan with extra ice... They do have ice right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

I dunno, never tried one 

2⅔ measures of Vodka Citron,1 measure of Cointreau 1 measure of fresh lime juice, 2 measures of cranberry juice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

I see you wiki'd it, I did too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikipedia : making people on the internet looking smarter every day.

I actually knew a little about it, I just forgot about the lime and the name of that weird herb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2008)

The issue of Ulty Spidey was a bit meh


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, it had litle point besides endangering Peter's identity, and revealing a little more plot of Roxxon, though I was glad Herman got a wittle more atention.
The lil' guy just keeps on trucking and well, shocking shockers were shocking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going on a date with a chick from my class next week. I'm gonna tell her to order a cosmo and steal a sip. 


Ultimate Spideey was excellent, you yeah me!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Spike her cosmo and then have a "classy date" with that date from "your class"
And then, "once you go black"


Banhammer- Puting "sensual" in "non-consensual" since 2001!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA I'm sigging that shit!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

What if Ultimate Cosmo is a date- rapist 

Bout damn time an 616 hero was made into a geniuine ultimate villan and an 616 villan an ultimate hero.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

Ultimate Peter Wisdom (most badass British hero ) was (crappily) turned into a villain in Ultimate Human


----------



## Sylar (Jun 1, 2008)

But Ultimate Shocker is about 1000 times better than his 616 version.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I want a guy done excelently. 

Say Ultimate Sentry is a villan and Ultimate Void a hero.
How's that to mess him up when they crossover


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish all the Ultimate titles could have had a long term writer like USM


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, I want a guy done excelently.
> 
> Say Ultimate Sentry is a villan and Ultimate Void a hero.
> How's that to mess him up when they crossover



too bad ultimate Sentry is a space satellite


----------



## mow (Jun 2, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> too bad ultimate Sentry is a space satellite



in closed circutes, we call this undeniable proof of the existance of God 

just got done re-reading Ultimates #1 and #2. man this was so so epic. and the fact the movies seem to hopefully fall in vain of the UM-verse just makes me loins moist <3


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the movies will have there own universe


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

The movies do have their own universes


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2008)

I mean one that is joined.  The previous movies never evened referenced the others even though all of them took place in New York.

Now that the movies are under the Marvel Studio they can reference each other and interact.

I don't think that they can mention the previous movies.  Someone that knows legal jargon may be able to explain it better


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh it has been explained allready. they sold movie rights to difrent companies so they'dd sooner cross Spider-Man with Harry Potter than have Blade join Tony.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

Well the  Incredible Hulk, Avengers and Iron Man movie will have the same universe


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

And Thor and Cap and just about every Marvel movie that will be released from now on


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2008)

Except the new Punisher: War Zone.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

READ THIS ENTIRE QUOTE NOW MO**********S!!!!

[DLMURL]http://www.wizarduniverse.com/060308ultimates.html[/DLMURL]



> Way back in 2001, there was a sequence in Marvel Team-Up #3 where Bruce Banner plaintively and cryptically tells Spider-Man that, "It's all connected…They don't want you to figure it out. They don't want you to know." Well, now it appears they do. And in this case, the Marvel team-up for June, 2008 is Brian Michael Bendis and Jackson Guice, who have combined their talents for Ultimate Origins, a five-issue miniseries that will not only reveal the conspiratorial connection between Nick Fury, Captain America, the super-soldier serum and the Weapon X program, but will also set up the fall's imprint-altering Ultimatim series by Jeph Loeb and David Finch. Here, Marvel Editor-in-Chief Joe Quesada previews the two defining series, talks about the cancellation of one Ultimate title and takes a look back at the line that arguably set the tone for comics in the 21st century.
> 
> *WIZARD: What can you tell us about Ultimate Origins?*
> QUESADA: You're going to learn a lot about how the Ultimate Universe really came to be and many of the mysteries that were planted years ago by our writers, and [there'll be] the most incredible revelation which will cause several characters to rethink their role in the Ultimate Universe and will also put a stake in the sand that will say, "This is what makes the Ultimate Universe different. This is how the origin of a lot of our characters is very, very different than what you would witness in the Marvel Universe."
> ...


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol Ultimate FF will be cancelled. It is utter shit


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

And it'll all be Reed's fault.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

> t be fully focused on 'Heroes' and I will have to do horrific things and acts of mutilation upon your body and your loved ones." So that was enough to make me really think twice about offering Aron a tremendous amount of work at Marvel. But I suspect that eventually he'll smarten up and realize that working for me is a much nicer place than working with Jeph Loeb.



Worse than what he did to the Ultimates?
Loeb fighting ~Qesada to the death. Whoever loses, we win


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 4, 2008)

Notice how he didn't even ask him about Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk? Where does that fit in? Marvels comic book equivalent to a tv show cancelled midseason?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay so if the scientists did create mutants from Wolverine does that mean that in the Ultimateverse, Namor isn't a mutant? And does Fury still have his powers? I'll admit it, I'm liking Ultmate Origins so far...



> Notice how he didn't even ask him about Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk? Where does that fit in? Marvels comic book equivalent to a tv show cancelled midseason?



Reread the article. UW vs. UH will be finished once SI is over and Yu can finish drawing it.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

If Humans created mutants how does it explain Apocalypse and The Phoenix....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Phoenix is a God. Go read Hellfire and Brinston again n00b.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2008)

And Apocalypse is Sinister's secondary mutation... What a minute I forgot all of Kirkmans run doesn't exist to me.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Phoenix is a God. Go read Hellfire and Brinston again n00b.



I'm perfectly fine accepting that Jean is a psycho and that the Phoenix is all in her head. 



Kaze said:


> And Apocalypse is Sinister's secondary mutation... What a minute I forgot all of Kirkmans run doesn't exist to me.



To you and the actual Ultimate universe since Psychoenix erased it all.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol all mutants come from Wolverine. WolverineXJean Grey was i*c*st


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, it was already pedophilia ans statutory rape (then they changed her age to 19 ). Why not add a little i*c*st in the mix.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Ultimate Marvel.....the most immoral series ever writen


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, Wolverine was hitting on the one chick (Blob's daughter) and tried to have sex with MJ.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow Wolverine is an insectious p*d*p****....no wonder he understands Quiksilvers feelings for Wanda


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

EVERYTHING I EVER KNEW WAS A LIE


----------



## The Rook (Jun 5, 2008)

No, believe in the cake.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Why is Hulk green?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't see how they are related. Unless Bendis spies on me


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't see how they are related. Unless Bendis spies on me



And is jealous of your piece's size. So jealous he turns green


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And is jealous of your piece's size. So jealous he turns green


See, it all makes sense.

He's green because of radiation, which as we all know is glowing and green and turns anything exposed to it glowing and green.  Which is why Bat-anti-radiation spray is purple.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

Or maybe he's a skrull


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

YES!  They replaced the Hulk and that is the real reason he went from Grey to Green in the old days.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

Depends... Is quesada on this?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, that happened in the 60s (I think).  But maybe it will be retconned into being the reason.  Lord knows Quesada loves shitting on history.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Gooba said:


> See, it all makes sense.
> 
> He's green because of radiation, which as we all know is glowing and green and turns anything exposed to it glowing and green. Which is why Bat-anti-radiation spray is purple.


:rofl

I owe you rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Does Ultimate origins mean that every super powered being on earth in the Ultimate verse is a government conspiracy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow I never knew how true the saying "Your greatest enemy is the one you make" really was.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

​


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought the Phoenix was responsible.......OMG the government created the Phoenix


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why is Hulk green?



wasn't he green in Ultimate Team-Up? can't remember


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hulk was green in Team-up but in that same note, Ironman wore a red and gold 616 styled suit in UMT-U.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

well the suit he uses in ultimates is like #8 isn't it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Number eight of what, suit number? I doubt it. He only has six variant types. Ultimates 3 doesn't count because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

Still could be just changes from suit to suit. I mean his OSCard suit is different from his Millar suit and one of the suits was mounted on a space station


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ironman 6 was the spacestation... It was just awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know what is it that Nightcrawler is holding, but I want one.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ultimate Beak!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

Who's the artist of the cover?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone very very awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

Cover is by the smexy artist GABRIELE DELL’OTTO


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've yet to see something from him that isn't sex


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah he's really become THE goto guy when it comes to covers, like Alex Ross before he started doing all these side projects


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

I also like how he doesn't draw guys with 300 Spartan bodies and girls without DDs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know what is it that Nightcrawler is holding, but I want one.


Althought Ultimate Nightcrawler is my ALTIME FAVORITE ukltimate character next to Spider-Man, who cares what he's holding?! I know you have eyes. So it's pretty redudant to tell you who's sheer awesomeness is illuminating the background... Screw it. I'm gonna do it anyways.  
*BEAK!!!! *


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 13, 2008)

^I knew he'd post something like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's right! I hated Ultimate Angel, I wished he'd stayed dead after Sinister killed him BUT (pause fore effect) his new look makes him is like 10... No 20 times as awesome to me now.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder if MGH can make Ultimate Beast not fail? 

Doubtful.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's right! I hated Ultimate Angel, I wished he'd stayed dead after Sinister killed him BUT (pause fore effect) his new look makes him is like 10... No 20 times as awesome to me now.



-10 x 20 = -200


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's right! I hated Ultimate Angel, I wished he'd stayed dead after Sinister killed him BUT (pause fore effect) his new look makes him is like 10... No 20 times as awesome to me now.



Fucking furry...feathery...gah you know what I mean!

IT'S FUCKING WRONG


----------



## The Rook (Jun 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> -10 x 20 = -200


You're math fails to explain Ultimate Beak

-20 + 20 x |-20|= 380


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Althought Ultimate Nightcrawler is my ALTIME FAVORITE ukltimate character next to Spider-Man, who cares what he's holding?! I know you have eyes. So it's pretty redudant to tell you who's sheer awesomeness is illuminating the background... Screw it. I'm gonna do it anyways.
> *BEAK!!!! *




He is still going to get owned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> -10 x 20 = -200





NeoDMC said:


> Fucking furry...feathery...gah you know what I mean!
> 
> IT'S FUCKING WRONG





Chatulio said:


> He is still going to get owned


Did you guys not see the fucking smiley moonwalk?! That means it's on like donkey kong... The Rooks knows what's up though. 
*BEAK!!!! *


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

I've lost faith in Ult. Xmen and no doped up pretty boy in feathers is going to change that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

You are obviously not a fan of The Beakness. I forgive you... somehow.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

You forgive me because you realize the truth even though you refuse to see. MY EYES ARE OPEN AND I SEE THE TRUTH FOR WHAT IT IS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

And that truth is named Barnell Bohusk, but we like to refer to him as... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*BEAK!!!! *


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Beak's featherarms with a baseball bat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!! 


Chatulio, look at this pic and tell me you dont wanna moonwalk...


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats Tito Jerome Bohusk whenever I hear beak I picture this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

And I picture that same beak (moonwalks) the first time he tried to fly (looks for scan). Man that guy is awesome plus lulz plus win. 

**EDIT*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

O RLY?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, that just freaked me out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy crap that made me just blurt out


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

I think it's classy


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

*You*            would


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Look at my avatar. Assume all posts to be acomponied with a green thorlaru


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

Is nothing compared to my singing Sentry


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Your moove


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Beak is one ugly mofo.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You are obviously not a fan of The Beakness. I forgive you... somehow.



yes no matter who you are, you can be sure of one thing: He Loves You


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

And then he blows you up I know how it goes and I want no part in it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!
> 
> 
> Chatulio, look at this pic and tell me you dont wanna moonwalk...



Whoa!  Whats that from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Would you believe me if I told you it was the Ultimate X-Men 95 preview? 



cause it isn't... It's from New X-Men 151. :L0S


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Would you believe me if I told you it was the Ultimate X-Men 95 preview?
> cause it isn't... It's from New X-Men 151. :L0S



Yes I would have believed you.  Seeing as there seems to be more than one Night Crawler and I would have assumed that had something to do with MGH.  Tricky little.....M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I should have just lied then....


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

M0 is a pedo AND a liar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm a pliar?!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2008)

Could 'gay' be fit into there as well?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

A "gayplier"?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2008)

That sounds awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

or
A Player!!



Lil_M0 is da greates Player ever!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

You need a 'g' somewhere in there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You need a 'g' somewhere in there


You're gay.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

september solicits





> ULTIMATE ORIGINS #4 (of 5)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by BUTCH GUICE
> 50/50 Cover by GABRIELE DELL'OTTO & DEAN WHITE
> ...





> ULTIMATE X-MEN / FANTASTIC FOUR ANNUAL 1
> Written by ARON COLEITE & JOE POKASKI
> Penciled by BRANDON PETERSON
> Cover by ERIC BASALDUA
> ...






> ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR / X-MEN ANNUAL 1
> Written by ARON COLEITE & JOE POKASKI
> Penciled by ERIC BASALDUA
> Cover by ERIC BASALDUA
> ...








> ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #126
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> Guest-starring the Ultimates! The worst has happened -- Peter Parker has become the dreaded symbiote Venom! And not only is Silver Sable and her Wildpack on his gooey trail, but our troubled hero is also in the crosshairs of the Ultimates!
> 32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

When I first read the solicits I thought The had put UFF/UXM twice.  But now I see that they are different.  It should be good to see two different sides of the same story


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

I remember when the Ultimates were this awesome...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2008)

How time passes by.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 17, 2008)

So apperently the Ultimates only know Venom as Spider-Man's alter, alter-ego.

That is if Bendis is even trying to help out Loeb with his craptastic series. I don't know if Bendis is that nice.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish they would have kept Ult. Hulk gray and kept his concept away from 616 Hulk.  Ie.  Ult. Hulk being able to adapt to a vacuum or underwater.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you mean? Ultimate Hulk started out green and then went gray. Besides Wolverine vs Hulk he hasn't beem green since (I don't think). Ultimate Origins doesn't count, that's a flashback backstory.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What do you mean? Ultimate Hulk started out green and then went gray. Besides Wolverine vs Hulk he hasn't beem green since (I don't think). Ultimate Origins doesn't count, that's a flashback backstory.



I thought he started out gray and has been with the exception of the Marvel team up thing and Wolverine vs Hulk like you mention.

Originally, believe it or not, alot of the Ult. heroes were made to be alot weaker than their 616 counter parts.  Hulk was listed around 20 tons, Thor around 17 tons and Spidey at 1 ton.  Of course that changed quickly.  But I didn't think Hulk would have turned out like 616 where he could adapt to almost any environment (he did this in Ult. Human) and being more than one color.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 18, 2008)

Wait, am I the only one who noticed something about the USM cover that is almost optimistic?  

I don't see Ultimate Grifter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You're gay.



LASERS PEW PEW


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 18, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Wait, am I the only one who noticed something about the USM cover that is almost optimistic?
> 
> I don't see Ultimate Grifter.



Well Unless Bendis kicks Loeb and Joe Mad out of Ultimates 3, I don't see what's so optimistic about it, other than apperently Immonen enjoys the team's Ultimates 1 costumes.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2008)

Immonen's a brilliant artist.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

At least his drawing is poses


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone still care about UF4? As much as a I love/hate that series, I hadn't gave a crap about it after the Thanos arc,


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

Namor's back. That's all the reason I need to read it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2008)

UXM 95 was decent, so do ya guys think that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Northstar died in the end or did he just like get really injured?




Also nice seeing some stuff about Ultimate Cyclops' past + some more bits of Wolverine's past as well.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Does anyone still care about UF4? As much as a I love/hate that series, I hadn't gave a crap about it after the Thanos arc,



I stopped there also.  IMHO the best arc was the Namor arc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, Namor was pretty good... And Sue's mom was almost nekkid.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

Namors back.........sex


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Ultimate spiderman is still as good as it was when it started.

UF4 is also good. Its had its ups and downs, but has been fairly interesting.

UXmen is my favorite but some of the recent stuff has been kind of subpar. Ifelt apocalypse was definitely downplayed. He should have had a much greater impact, not get pwned three issues into his debut. I thought that was handled quite poorly. I have some small problems with the new arc, with banshee, but im curious to see where it goes.

Ultimates 1 and 2 were great. I dont like where ultimates three is going. 

Ultimate Origins could either be interesting or very bad. I'll wait to see where the other issues take the story.

The ultimate universe is still fairly young, but it feels like writers are constantly killing characters, but at least they revive them.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimate spiderman is still as good as it was when it started.
> 
> UF4 is also good. Its had its ups and downs, but has been fairly interesting.
> 
> ...



They killed Gambit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah that totally peeved me off. Ultimate Gambit's intro story is pretty much my favorite Ultimate character intro to date

Then Vaughn had to turn him into some retard that could speak perfect English


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

He also had a jerry-curl


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Ugambit was cool while he lasted. I think he'll make a comeback though.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

What? Revive him?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Its not out of the question. He didnt die on panel if i remember correctly. There was still some ambiguity. Im just saying its possible.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2008)

Namor is back
Who else is excited?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Namor is back
> Who else is excited?


<-------- could care less.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

I care a little bit but thta's just me


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

Who's he drawn by?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Namor is back
> Who else is excited?



He doesn't look like a traced celebrity, I don't approve


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

since I hate you all I'm going to kill your brain cells


*Spoiler*: _ULTIMATES 3 #4 PREVIEW_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

I hate Ultimates 3, even moreso with that lameass outdated Trerminator reference, but evil/arrogant Magneto is just... 

Somebody tell me how this crap turns out.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since I hate you all I'm going to kill your brain cells
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ULTIMATES 3 #4 PREVIEW_




I hate you for reminding us that U3 exists.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cyclops can fly.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW who the hell is Unus?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Unus?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2008)

Unus the untouchable?
He was a mutant whose power was an invunerable personal forcefield.

JEAN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> that lameass outdated Trerminator reference



plus Booster Gold already used that joke (and made it funny) last month



*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #123 preview_


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #123 preview_



I can't wait to read that.

So what did you guys think of Ult XM 95?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2008)

marvel killed another gay character
hurray for marvel


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

Marvel is doing its part to stop the Gay Mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since I hate you all I'm going to kill your brain cells
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ULTIMATES 3 #4 PREVIEW_



WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!
​Ultron is not a Nazi whom you have to defend your freedom against, he's a remorseless killing Hank Pym screw up that you have to protect everyone's lives against.
"Ultron is crushing your throat janet! Hold on while I save your freedom!"
And why would capitan america throw a joke of Terminator?
And Thor killing a mortal? Thor does not ever kill mortals! Who wrote this shit?
Maybe that's why Magneto says someone "forged mjolnir with iron"
because this Thor sucks so bad, the real mjolnir just abandoned him

*THOU AREST NO THOR!*
And Magneto is suposed to have an extreme respect for Thor, in fact, when Thor dosen't side with the mutants, he expresses his disapointment.
He dosen't call him a "norwegian dolt"
That's just retarded!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

lol the USM preview reminded me of Forrest Gump for some odd reason.

Also in case people are wondering, that rhino right is from the USM game which this arc is based on


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh yeah that game was uposed to be confusingly canon.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

he and Reed wrote the game and stated that it was canon, when confronted with a lot of the inconsistencies Bendis promised he would retell it in the comics and straighten everything out.

So this arc trumps the game, though it will never replace the hours of me systematically destroying all of New York City as Vnom

I had a high score of over 24,000 that's like Liberators type of destruction!


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

They threw in the Biker bar too...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, did I miss USM 122 or something? The last ish I had had pete getting his shit messed up by the shocker...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

that is issue 122


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!
> ​Ultron is not a Nazi whom you have to defend your freedom against, he's a remorseless killing Hank Pym screw up that you have to protect everyone's lives against.
> "Ultron is crushing your throat janet! Hold on while I save your freedom!"
> And why would capitan america throw a joke of Terminator?
> ...


Two words: Jeph Loeb



> that's why Magneto says someone "forged mjolnir with iron"
> because this Thor sucks so bad, the real mjolnir just abandoned him


Also, this part made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since I hate you all I'm going to kill your brain cells
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ULTIMATES 3 #4 PREVIEW_



MUST BASH HEAD AGAINST VERY SHARP AND HEAVY OBJECT MULTIPLE TIMES UNTIL MY MIND CEASES TO FUNCTION


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2008)

so the arc with shocker is over? can someone pm me a download


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2008)

It wasn't an arc. It was a "done in one" issue.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 21, 2008)

Shocker's so awesome he deserves like an 8-issue arc detailing his awesomeness.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2008)

Only eight?!


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

Cancel Ultimate X-Men and instead release Ultimate Shocker every month.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Cancel Ultimate Fantastic Four and instead release Ultimate Shocker every month.



fixed **


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 21, 2008)

So is this arc...basically just a retelling of the USM Game?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> So is this arc...basically just a retelling of the USM Game?



basically.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> fixed **



UF4 > UXM. 

At least UF4 has Thanos and Namor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

And ultimate X-men has Beak Piotr and Nightcrawler


It also had jean paul


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

That said, at the end of the day, both titles are pretty sub-par


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 22, 2008)

UXM was the bomb in the beginning though.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2008)

And it gradually let me down. I still can't get that 2-page muscles spread out of my head.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2008)

Sylar said:


> UF4 > UXM.
> 
> At least UF4 has Thanos and Namor.



nothing can convice me that, zombies aside, Millar's stuff on UF4 was more awesome than his stuff for UXM.  you know why that is? because it wasn't


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 22, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> And it gradually let me down. I still can't get that 2-page muscles spread out of my head.



HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! I remember that. After they beat apocalypse and jean reset reality. The X-men were on some serious roids.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

It's called banshee and it's explained in the next arc


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's called banshee and it's explained in the next arc



They werent on banshee at that time. Only colossus was, and he wasnt in the spread. It was just bad artwork.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2008)

Really, really bad and exaggerated.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> nothing can convice me that, zombies aside, Millar's stuff on UF4 was more awesome than his stuff for UXM.  you know why that is? because it wasn't



UXM started out awesome and has gradually and consistantly gone to hell.

UF4 started out not bad and either gets really good (Thanos, Namor, Zombies) or really bad (Diablo, Crimson Dynamo, Mad Thinker).


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 22, 2008)

Sylar said:


> UXM started out awesome and has gradually and consistantly gone to hell.
> 
> UF4 started out not bad and either gets really good (Thanos, Namor, Zombies) or really bad (Diablo, Crimson Dynamo, Mad Thinker).



The UXM Millar era started great and finished great. UXM wasnt as great after the Bendis era, but it wasnt terrible, it seemend to level off. 

It wasnt until Kirkman that things went to hell, and fast. I sorta liked cable though.




			
				xingzup19 said:
			
		

> Really, really bad and exaggerated.



Peak at ur own risk


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And ultimate X-men has Beak Piotr and Nightcrawler
> 
> 
> It also had jean paul


teh gays --->  <--- Marvel Editorial


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> UXM started out awesome and has gradually and consistantly gone to hell.
> 
> UF4 started out not bad and either gets really good (Thanos, Namor, Zombies) or really bad (Diablo, Crimson Dynamo, Mad Thinker).



I agree 100% with this post


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> UXM started out awesome and has gradually and consistantly gone to hell.
> 
> UF4 started out not bad and either gets really good (Thanos, Namor, Zombies) or really bad (Diablo, Crimson Dynamo, Mad Thinker).



I actually liked Bendis and Vaughan's runs on UXM didn't start to get bad until halfway through Kirkman's run (I liked the Cable arc too)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

But Vaughn reduced Ultimate Gambit to lame! Even though the rest of his stories were pretty solid, that alone is just blasphemy


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Peak at ur own risk



I ought to chop your arm off! 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> But Vaughn reduced Ultimate Gambit to lame! Even though the rest of his stories were pretty solid, that alone is just blasphemy



Someone please resurrect him!!!


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I ought to chop your arm off!



LOL! Did you see the professor's neck. Thats not even necessary.




I liked Gambit too. I really dont think thats the last we've seen of him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I ought to chop your arm off!





rocklee0036 said:


> xingzup19 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please resurrect him!!!
> ...


No! No one else should be allowed to touch ruin Gambit. Always remember the win from yester-years...

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

That happened to me once as well.

>>

Gambit's one of the reasons I got to reading comics, and playing cards.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No! No one else should be allowed to touch ruin Gambit. Always remember the win from yester-years...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Dont you think he deserves some redemption, after what Vaughan did to him?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah original ultimate Gambit.  

I also wish that Rogue had kept her Gambit powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

No. I'd rather him be dead that resurrected do to some bs reason... Except for Buckey. Captain America, Fuck Yeah!. 

**EDIT*
Gambit powered Rogue was an awesome twist. I wish it had stuck as well. I mean, she hasn't really done anything noteworthy with her own powers since she had them back.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. I'd rather him be dead that resurrected do to some bs reason... Except for Buckey. Captain America, Fuck Yeah!.



I like Bucky, but hes no steve rogers.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder if they will team him up with the Bucky from Onslaught Reborn


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

I hated Steve Rogers, I'm glad they killed him.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hated Steve Rogers, I'm glad they killed him.







			
				Kaze said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will team him up with the Bucky from Onslaught Reborn



That would be awkward.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah but it would be cool also


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

What if they got romantic? Who could handle Bucky on Bucky action?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

What's wrong with it. Is Bucky from ONslaught Returns (or whatever) his relative or something?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's wrong with it. Is Bucky from ONslaught Returns (or whatever) his relative or something?



No, just an alternate reality bucky.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

So it would basically be masturbation


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, some form of self satisfaction. 

Think about someone tellin you they sexed up an alternate reality version of them self.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> What if they got romantic? Who could handle Bucky on Bucky action?







Ultimate Rogue sucked up Beak's  powers so hurray for Rogue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

It gives the term "fap fap fap" a whole new appeal.

*EDIT
BEAK!!!  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Life itself >>>>>>>>>>> Beak Angel >>>> Gambit Rogue >> Beak Rogue


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Beak has a bigger cult following than Squirrel-Girl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

How dare you compare that worthless trollop to The Beakness.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Squirrel Girl has no followers

Only crusaders


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Why aren't we talking about Ultimate Rahne's nudity


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2008)

because we're not all damn pedo's?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

We don't know her age


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > Kaze said:
> ...


 **


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. WTF!

Does anyone know if we'll ever see the end of this? I'm assuming not very soon since Yu is busy with Secret Invasion, but WTF! Are they really gonna leave us hanging like that?

When will we see Ultimate Doom again?

Was U.Apocalypse the first mutant or U.Wolverine?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. WTF!
> 
> Does anyone know if we'll ever see the end of this? I'm assuming not very soon since Yu is busy with Secret Invasion, but WTF! Are they really gonna leave us hanging like that?
> 
> ...



1). Wolverine/Hulk will get an ending but it won't come out till sometime in 2009 once Yu is done with SI and the writer finishes writing his quota for the next season of Lost.

2). He's in the Zombieverse so if he does appear again it would likely be in Marvel Zombies 3 which crossover with 616 which would set up a possible 616/Ultimate crossover.

3). Wolverine was the first mutant according to Bendis which is probably the answer we should go with since he basically invented the Ultimateverse.  although I'm not sure if Ult. Apoc was a mutant or not.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 1). Wolverine/Hulk will get an ending but it won't come out till sometime in 2009 once Yu is done with SI and the writer finishes writing his quota for the next season of Lost.
> 
> 2). He's in the Zombieverse so if he does appear again it would likely be in Marvel Zombies 3 which crossover with 616 which would set up a possible 616/Ultimate crossover.
> 
> 3). Wolverine was the first mutant according to Bendis which is probably the answer we should go with since he basically invented the Ultimateverse.  although I'm not sure if Ult. Apoc was a mutant or not.



1). I figured as much

2). I thought so too, but Ultimate Power confuses me a little. I know it was a Doombot, but who sent it? Could Doom be back and we don't know it?

3). I just assume it was a flub up by Kirkman. Why would Apocalypse be able to control Mutants if he weren't a mutant as well. Cable said Apocalypse claimed to be a mutant.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

Ultimate Harkness is a BITCH


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

runs out of room.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2008)

Not with Loeb


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't believe it. CBR's "Lying in the Gutter's" is nothing but a rumor mill.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah Bendis said that USM is not going to be canceled


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

though Quesada did confirm that at least ONE Ult. title is going away, but I'm pretty damn sure USM is sticking around, I mean SG is still aorund


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 25, 2008)

Finch said a lot of people are going to die.

Loeb is gonna cancel all the books? Loeb's done some good work in the past, but lately hes been pissin me off. He killed Sabretooth. The new hulk is kind of lame, especially following up planet hulk and WWH. Ultimates 3 is at a point where I just wish it would go away. I just dont trust Loeb anymore.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I made a prediction about this awhile ago.

I'm not going to be a dick and quote myself...but I think you all know what it was about...and I think you all know that my prophecy is coming to pass, and it isn't even 2010 yet...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

Who else is going to buy Loeb's upcoming Captain America: White? It looks AWESOME


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh God, I see a serious shitstorm coming 



Why does marvel print Loeb 
Do they even read his crap before print?
I haven't even seen the cover and I'm allready judging it!


----------



## Pepmoix (Jun 25, 2008)

Has Loeb ever written something even decent in his life? Is he somebody's cousin?

I still don't know how the hell he got to be so hyped this days, and after the disaster that is "Ultimates 3" I don't understand how Marvel hasn't kicked his ass out of their offices.

Trust me, if you haven't seen the previews of the new Ultimates book, you'll shit bricks when you do.

Good lord, they should break his hands, lobotomize him and shut him in the deepest cell in Guantanamo Bay. To think that they let him do that, and now this "Ultimatum" makes me (and baby Jesus) want to cry.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 25, 2008)

Why cant Bendis and Mark Millar just write everything. the first issue of old man logan tops anything that came from UXM or Loeb in the past 5 months.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

Pepmoix said:


> Has Loeb ever written something even decent in his life? Is he somebody's cousin?
> 
> I still don't know how the hell he got to be so hyped this days, and after the disaster that is "Ultimates 3" I don't understand how Marvel hasn't kicked his ass out of their offices.
> 
> ...



I personally liked: Hush, Long Halloween, and His Batman/Superman run

But after his sons death his writing feels forced


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

Pepmoix said:


> Has Loeb ever written something even decent in his life?




Batman: The Long Halloween
Catwoman: When in Rome
Batman: Dark Victory
Batman: Hush
A Superman for All Seasons
Spider-Man: Blue
Daredevil: Yellow
Hulk: Gray

now STFU


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Who else is going to buy Loeb's upcoming Captain America: White? It looks AWESOME



It's him. . . with Tim Sale. Guaranteed buy n' read.

For all of you out there, *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ULTIMATES 3.*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll give it a shot but I will be reading it with a grain of salt

A grain of salt the size of the Grand Canyon


----------



## Pepmoix (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Batman: The Long Halloween
> Catwoman: When in Rome
> Batman: Dark Victory
> Batman: Hush
> ...



NO.

There's a huge difference between "what I liked" and "what is good". I enjoyed some of the books you mentioned too, but most of them are mediocre, borderline good at best. Maybe "A Superman for all Seasons" being the only one which could really deserve praise.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Then it's really down to personal opinions then because I throughly enjoyed Spider-Man Blue


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's him. . . with Tim Sale. Guaranteed buy n' read.
> 
> For all of you out there, *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ULTIMATES 3.*



I agree. I have  yet to read Ultimates .
I have read "muddy crayon knock off of Secret Invasion"
seriously, replacing heroes with robot copy cats
THEY ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW
How retarded can you get?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I agree. I have yet to read Ultimates .
> *I have read "muddy crayon knock off of Secret Invasion"*
> seriously, replacing heroes with robot copy cats
> THEY ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW
> How retarded can you get?


**


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my God.

The vibrators are gonna rule the world?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

Me, better them than microsoft


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE ULTIMATES 3


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 26, 2008)

Return of Juggs is cool.
Pyro evil? When did this happen?
How did Thor know Unus?
When did Mastermind escape?
The artwork got worse. It was getting better since issue one, now it just dropped back down.
They story just keeps gettin worse.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

Well the Ultimates have always been ahead of continuity so I guess Pyro turns evil.  I must say that Mad's Pyro looks great


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Are the Ultimates back to being Ultimates instead of The 1990's Avengers? 

Is Hank Pym, I thought he died from a drug overdose in issue one?

What's with this toaster comment?

Will there be Transformers involved?

Is this potentially awesome?

Yeah it's the Juggernaut bitch. 

Should I read Ultimates 3 02-04?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

Ultimates 3 is basically, The House of Secret Invasion


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well the Ultimates have always been ahead of continuity so I guess Pyro turns evil.  I must say that Mad's Pyro looks great



I agree, Pyro did look great, but in UXM he was just a nice kid, now hes talkin about "having his way" with Valkyrie.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I agree, Pyro did look great, but in UXM he was just a nice kid, now hes talkin about "having his way" with Valkyrie.



He just has some pent up frustration.  It seems like he was the only person not getting any action in that house


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> He just has some pent up frustration.  It seems like he was the only person not getting any action in that house



Dont forget about nightcrawler.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

Nightcrawler got Morlock booty


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Nightcrawler got Morlock booty


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 26, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

Kirkman also got some of the worst artist for his run


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I know why it took so long
Madureira seems to have used red eyed tree frog sperm for ink.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Kirkman also got some of the worst artist for his run



What an Angel!



LOL! Look where wolverine stabs Bishop.



Now check out the wound on his back.



And of course the muscle spread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

I remember how I though Wolverine stabbing Bishop was the crappiest thing I've seen until I saw how everyone was incredibly ripped (somhow) in a relaxed state. It's like the day of studying human anatomy is over. I'm still trying to figure out what the hell those veins are that start from Cyclop's obliques and somehow follows his radial nerves.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate how everyone's attitude is different.  Angel looks pissed, Syndicate looks like he has heard the most intriguing thing ever, Cyclops looks like a pedobear, and Wolverine looks like he is saying FU proff, I'm gonna rape all these girls.

But still the worse part of it all is that the Penciler thinks that this abortion of a drawing is good


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

Wasn't venom suposed to be dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Did Ultimate Spider-Man 123 remind anyone else of Forrest Gump?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

No.  But that last page scared the shit out of me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

The way the issue was set up reminded me of that movie. You know, sitting on the park pench telling a story to whatever stranger was willing to listen... and be eaten.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

I knew that he was eating teh people but the way that immonen drew him getting the last guy was just grotesque.  And that scene will make me official say I like Immonen better than Bagley


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

The way Bagely drew Spidey and the Goblins are the only things I really liked about his art.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's him. . . with Tim Sale. Guaranteed buy n' read.
> 
> For all of you out there, *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ULTIMATES 3.*



yes there is, it's being written by Mark Millar and pencilled by Tony Harris and will be printed by Image in July. keep up



Pepmoix said:


> NO.
> 
> There's a huge difference between "what I liked" and "what is good". I enjoyed some of the books you mentioned too, but most of them are mediocre, borderline good at best. Maybe "A Superman for all Seasons" being the only one which could really deserve praise.



ok there is absolutely no reasoning with you then, since downplaying his Halloween stuff's greatness is a sign of insanity


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did Ultimate Spider-Man 123 remind anyone else of Forrest Gump?



I know I posted this a few days ago


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bagley's like a kiddie-friendly artist. I enjoyed when he drew Spider-Man swinging in the air during the early issues of USM.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I know I posted this a few days ago


Whaddu want a cookie? 


xingzup19 said:


> Bagley's like a kiddie-friendly artist. I enjoyed when he drew Spider-Man swinging in the air during the early issues of USM.


I loved the Spidey/ Wolverine body swap issues. Hilarious art by bagley


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

was it Millar, Bendis or Vaughan who first brought up the whole "machines tryign to take over" thing that loeb is trying to bring up now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder why no one but Spidey heard Venom call him Parker?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 26, 2008)

I apologize if this has been posted before, but it was the first time I've seen it. David Finch talks Ultimates III and big news about the upcoming Ultimatum and what it means for the Untimate-verse.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BH7FGnDEyfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a bad dream about Ultimates #3. 

What happened is that Loeb tries to somehow explain why the current team looks different, why Thor has a new hammer, why Valkyrie is on the team and around fifteen other things that don't make sense

Oh, and everyone was posing


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I apologize if this has been posted before, but it was the first time I've seen it. David Finch talks Ultimates III and big news about the upcoming Ultimatum and what it means for the Untimate-verse.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BH7FGnDEyfk[/YOUTUBE]



that was made around the time Ultimates 3 #3 came out which was marchish and since then Quesada has made statements that slightly contradict that


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 27, 2008)

TLW

How many months has it been since Ultimates 3 #3 came out?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't like that interveiw because they hardly let finch talk


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> TLW
> 
> How many months has it been since Ultimates 3 #3 came out?



FEBUARY **


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

lol, about as late as Runaways.

Only difrence is, no one cares about ultimates, and din't have that  hiatus every issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

everyone cares about Ultimates that's why so mamny people are pissed that loeb made it suck.

also afaik Ultimates 2 had one of  the most delayed release schedules in Marvel history


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> everyone cares about Ultimates that's why so mamny people are pissed that loeb made it suck.


I'm almost certain he mant "no one cares about Ultimates *3*" when he said that... Because no one does.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm almost certain he mant "no one cares about Ultimates *3*" when he said that... Because no one does.



OMG, NICE SIG.  Also, I agree, Ultimates 3 is horrible writing and art IMO.  I was glad to see Juggernaut back but I didn't like that he looked like the Blob almost with a Black Panther stuck to his hand.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> everyone cares about Ultimates that's why so mamny people are pissed that loeb made it suck.
> 
> also afaik Ultimates 2 had one of  the most delayed release schedules in Marvel history



6 issues, eighteen months
versus a one late issue of nine months.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

NOTHING beats Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk: 2 issues out of 6 in 3 years 

anyways here's some general news about the ultimate universe: 



> The Ultimate Universe is all connected.
> 
> The Ultimate Universe may be at its end.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> *OMG, NICE SIG.* Also, I agree, Ultimates 3 is horrible writing and art IMO. I was glad to see Juggernaut back but I didn't like that he looked like the Blob almost with a Black Panther stuck to his hand.


Thanks... *Krakow! Krakow! 

*only the most die-hard amongst diehard C&H fans will understand the obscure Spaceman Spiff "krakow!" reference. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), however, will use Google.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 27, 2008)

Geldoff was that quasi-mutant that Spidey met and met the rest of the X-men in. I was always wondering when they would get back around to him...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah he's like the only original character in all of ultimate marvel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah he's like the only original character in all of ultimate marvel



Magician from UXM, maybe the Zombies as well


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

you know what I mean


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking at the Ultimate Universe now, you'd be hard pressed to figure out what made it so different from the 616, besides everyone acts like a bunch of fucking teenagers.

Blowing up Death Stars.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

Apparatenly Thor is a paedophile and Wolverine is the first mutant

But that's it really


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

so do you guys think Pete and Mary Jane are going to do it in the annual?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so do you guys think Pete and Mary Jane are going to do it in the annual?



I couldn't care less because he's massively under-age and we won't see anything


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2008)

Well just imagine that scene in UXM where Rogue is naked on the bed (sheets covering) and Bobby is pulling his pants on.

Except with Mary Jane and Peter.

That's pretty much all we'll see.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2008)

Lol, something tells me quesada is gonna get rid of ultimate MJ out of spite.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 28, 2008)

Anybody think/hope Marvel will just retcon Ultimates 3 out of existance? 

If Spidey does it with his clone, would that be considered i*c*st or masturbation?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2008)

i*c*st. If it was an exact clone duplicate however, it would be masturbation


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 28, 2008)

So was the Venom in Ultimates vol3 #1 a robot? The robo Captain America turned into goo after he was beat, and in issue one Jan says, "since when does Vemon turn into goo." Perhaps the "she" he was looking for was Scarlet Witch, and he failed to assassinate her.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Lol, something tells me quesada is gonna get rid of ultimate MJ out of spite.



Granted, I liked Ultimate Gwen Stacy a lot more.

Hey here is an idea, you know how to make the Ultimate universe different from 616...instead of Gwen dying lets have MJ die! Yeah that will be different.

I wish someone had thought about this in 2004 (BENDIS! )


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> So was the Venom in Ultimates vol3 #1 a robot? The robo Captain America turned into goo after he was beat, and in issue one Jan says, "since when does Vemon turn into goo." Perhaps the "she" he was looking for was Scarlet Witch, and he failed to assassinate her.



Yeah Venom was a robot.  Even though explanations are coming slowly, they are coming


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, I'm betting a robo hawkeye killed Wanda. The one who said "unless we do something about it."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

What is this Ultimates 3 you guys are talking about?


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

*strolls into thread. hears talk of U3. Is utterly and willfully ignorant of everything being said and is a much much happier man for it*

wake me up when millar comes over for a drink


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

Essentially, it's the "Here cames the House of Secret Invasion: Conquest."


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Essentially, it's the "Here cames the House of Secret Invasion: Conquest."



thiss is quite possibly the most amusing and demoralizing sentence ever 

so my question is, why are you guys still reading it? srsly, comic book readers really have a penchant for punishment xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

There should be a 'World War' in there


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

No, because it also takes place in the north pole, so it's not "New York"alized


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 29, 2008)

You know you guys still read it. If for nothing else, just to see how far Loeb and the Ultimate Universe could actually fall.

He killed 616 Sabretooth And has anyone taken a look at Hulk #4? I LOL'd when I saw the Hulk KO the Watcher.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

He reduced 616 Sabretooth to a freaking, remorseful crybaby.

And had Hulk passed out from a broken arm.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 29, 2008)

He threw away years of one of Marvel's greatest rivalries in just 5 issues, just to pump up this Romulus guy, who quite frankly I really don't care much for because he'll never be half of what Sabretooth was to Wolverine. That's if we ever even get to see/know who the hell he is. Then he brought up the idea of Wolverine being an offshoot of dogs. 

I hate the new Hulk. What the hell was the point of showing just how strong Hulk is in WWH, if some new Hulk appears and beats him in three pages.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm glad the only hulk I'm following is She-Hulk


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

Fuck I think the new Ultimates just gave me cancer. Did he really fucking end it with the tagline "ROBOTS IN DISGUISE"?

I don't know why I decided to read it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

What is ultimates 3?

Is it the sequel to "Ultimate Here Comes The House of Secret World Civil War  Invasion: Conquest"?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

No, we're fucking talking about this.

I refuse to ignore it and pretent like we all haven't been molested by this peice of shit Loeb has crapped out onto the plate of Marvel. Until Joe Q. comes out and says "U3 isn't canon" we have to take it as such. Loeb is about to shit out Ultimatum.

This is it, this is what we have to remember the Ultimate Universe by, I refuse to stay silent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

I for once, speak by not buying their crap.
I respect (not aproove) most of Quesadas political and company decisions because I understand how hard it is to keep Marvel floating, but that's the only reason he has the job, to keep the money coming in. So, I do my part by not letting my money in through that door, and telling everyone I find to not buy it.

Even because I allready ranted like a friend
But if you wouldn't mind, I would like to hear what you have to say about the last issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2008)

So... based on the comments Ultimates 3 is still crap? Why's they look like their old cool selves while standing with Hank Pym? 

*looks for pic


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

and...I got nothing.

There wasn't anything overtly terrible beyond the previous issues. It's just..jesus christ this is terrible.

In other words...I seriously think these issues are mistakes by all those participating.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2008)

So the Ultimates that Venom tried to kill were robots?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

I just realized they were wearing their original costumes (Joe Mad's art is too shiny, I get blinded if I look at it too long).

So this is how Loeb gets his kicks..making the cool looking Ultimates into robots only to have their asses kicked by his gay ass Ultimates.

Loeb can suck a dick.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So the Ultimates that Venom tried to kill were robots?



I'm pretty sure it was Venom who was the robot.

What's up with the "he's our son" line. Wasp has no idea WTF Pym is talking about. How could he be _their_ son.  

I wish Ultimate Nick Fury was back. He could help us make sense of the disaster Loeb has created.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

Didn't they allready had an ultimate war on machines in Ultimate X-Men, back in savage land?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, and Kitty Pryde PWNED the machine mutant back to the Pentium II age.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

> Bendis reaffirmed his affection for the Ultimate line. "You'll have to rip 'Ultimate Spider-Man' from my cold, dead hands." Cebulski plugged the dates for the special events. "I'm not done. I truly love him and I think there's something very cathartic for me to pick at my high school wounds and spill them out on the page for you. I love the book. It's not gonna be for a while. Sorry to Brian Reed and Robert Kirkman, waiting for their turns ..."
> 
> snip
> 
> ...



that was from the "cup o' Bendis" panel where Bendis subbed for Quesada.

here's a link to panle Bendis did entirely about USM


mainly talks about his future plans, how USM ties into Ultimatum, the upcomign annual and how the current arc will sync up with the games.  Apparently all the parts where Nick FUry appeared in the game were flashbacks which happened right before Ultimates 2.  Which would explain why the Millar/Hitch Ultimates appear in a later USM cover

oh and while I could understand cutting out the Venom/Wolverine fight from the arc, Bendis MUST keep the Electro/venom fight, that was seriously my favorite part of the entire game.


oh yeah and one last thing, War of the Symbiotes is 7 issues long and after that Bendis will write a 5 issue Ultimatum Tie-in which basically means *Ultimatum won;t come out till 2009*


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

mow said:


> thiss is quite possibly the most amusing and demoralizing sentence ever
> 
> so my question is, why are you guys still reading it? srsly, comic book readers really have a penchant for punishment xD



I read it because I genuinely enjoy it.  The only comic that I read but hate is Young X-Men because if that Scott isn't a Skrull then


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No, because it also takes place in the north pole, so it's not "New York"alized



Study geography you nub. Antarctica is the South Pole



NeoDMC said:


> Fuck I think the new Ultimates just gave me cancer. Did he really fucking end it with the tagline "ROBOTS IN DISGUISE"?
> 
> I don't know why I decided to read it



Because we're all emo



NeoDMC said:


> No, we're fucking talking about this.
> 
> I refuse to ignore it and pretent like we all haven't been molested by this peice of shit Loeb has crapped out onto the plate of Marvel. Until Joe Q. comes out and says "U3 isn't canon" we have to take it as such. Loeb is about to shit out Ultimatum.
> 
> This is it, this is what we have to remember the Ultimate Universe by, I refuse to stay silent.



It's posts like this which is why I love you Neo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Study geography you nub. Antarctica is the South Pole




It's posts like this that let me know you're still awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Study geography you nub. Antarctica is the South Pole



it's the north magnetic pole too


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Study geography you nub. Antarctica is the South Pole



Oh that explains why Marvel Santa dosen't wear a Hawaian shirt


----------



## gabrielzero (Jun 30, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> He threw away years of one of Marvel's greatest rivalries in just 5 issues, just to pump up this Romulus guy, who quite frankly I really don't care much for because he'll never be half of what Sabretooth was to Wolverine. That's if we ever even get to see/know who the hell he is. Then he brought up the idea of Wolverine being an offshoot of dogs.



I like Romulus and I was getting bored of Sabretooth. How could the X-men let someone like Creed join the team , when he practically raped and killed Logan's girlfriend ? Creed had to go , but I do wish it was a little more epic then the pathetic cry baby ending we got.

Also the Lupine thing was pretty stupid. I hope they retcon that part....


----------



## deathgod (Jun 30, 2008)

Who was that guy when Deadpool had Logan tied up hanging from a pool. I thought that was his son?

Well Ultimates 3 only has 1 more issue to go. So at least that's a bit of good news. Last issue was soooo bad. There was this one panel where Sabretooth just popped out of nowhere. It was a pretty bad drawing. I'm wondering if it's Madd's fault or whoevers writing this crap. Madd did Iron and the Maiden right? That was pretty good.

I think Ultimates 3 wouldn't be so bad if they fleshed things out alot more in the issues. Every issue seems rushed, like the artist is struggling to fit the story into 26 or so pages. Poor design and implementation can turn the greatest idea into the crappiest piece of shit. Hence Ultimates 3.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's posts like this that let me know you're still awesome.



I do my best



Kilowog said:


> it's the north magnetic pole too



I see your pun 



Banhammer said:


> Oh that explains why Marvel Santa dosen't wear a Hawaian shirt



You gotta stop beating yourself with your hammer


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 1, 2008)

gabrielzero said:


> I like Romulus and I was getting bored of Sabretooth. How could the X-men let someone like Creed join the team , when he practically raped and killed Logan's girlfriend ? Creed had to go , but I do wish it was a little more epic then the pathetic cry baby ending we got.
> 
> Also the Lupine thing was pretty stupid. I hope they retcon that part....



We know zero about Romulus. I doubt we will anytime soon. How could Creed be built up as Wolverine's ultimate nemesis for so many years only to be trashed away as some guy's plaything. Sabretooth took no bull from anyone but wets himself when he hears the name Romulus.



			
				deathgod said:
			
		

> Who was that guy when Deadpool had Logan tied up hanging from a pool. I thought that was his son?



He is. Read the earlier issues or the new issue 26 of Wolverine Origins if you want to know more.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

not a pun, the reason the north end of the compass points north is cause the north pole is southernly magnetic, and vice versa.

and everyone is just going to ignore the massive post I made about USM/Ultimatum news?


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2008)

ive never really followed the ultimate universe. i mean a few early spiderman and ultimates 1 and 2. but that's the extent of my swimming in the seas of UM.

need to do more reading.


----------



## gabrielzero (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree. Sabretooth acted like a total baby , he didn't deserve that and I wish the Lupine story ended differently. I must admit the Muramasa blade was kick ass though , I wish Logan used that weapon more often. Do you know which issue that sword was introduced in ? I read somewhere that it holds a piece of Logan's essence .


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 1, 2008)

gabrielzero said:


> I agree. Sabretooth acted like a total baby , he didn't deserve that and I wish the Lupine story ended differently. I must admit the Muramasa blade was kick ass though , I wish Logan used that weapon more often. Do you know which issue that sword was introduced in ? I read somewhere that it holds a piece of Logan's essence .



Check out Wloverine Vol.3 #40 and the first couple of issues of Wolverine Origins.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 2, 2008)

SKEEETTTS.

I LOL'd when she said "kinda look like blackbolt there"


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

AEC talks about his UXM run


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 3, 2008)

I was a little pissed when i learned colossus was all doped up on Banshee. I hope Wolverine really isn't. But the arc is interesting nonetheless. 

The article was pretty cool. I figured he was influenced by steroids in baseball. That's the first thing I thought of when I read the first issue. I am more interested however in that Rogue tie-in to Ultimatum he talked about.


This is why I get laughed at when I say I'm a Beast fan. He's holding a damn book during a fight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't love that art is gay.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 3, 2008)

> Anyone who doesn't love that art is gay.



I liked Hitch's art much better 
Now they look like oversized toy soldiers

Edit: You were talking about UXM art, I thought you referred to the fail-project Ultimates 3


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 3, 2008)

Even with the art...

Kirkman's run ruined this book for me. Doesn't matter how good the story gets, how great the art looks, I'm not going to be able to come back to UXM for a long, long time.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 3, 2008)

That's how pimp McCoy is.  

"Oh my stars and garters, I left a bookmark in the other room.  Oh well."


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2008)

Ultimate Nick Fury is an old shadow of his former self, and he's being wasted away in Supreme



AND IT'S GONNA TAKE FIVE YEARS TO GET HIM BACK


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 3, 2008)

Well he will appear in the flashback scenes of USM during this arc to soften the pain


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #2_


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to read it so bad. Origins and USM are the only things holding up the Ultimate Universe right now. The Salem Seven arc in UF4 is good too, especially with Namor coming back. I like how Origins is flip-flopping between past and present.

Any guess to what the hell that thing is in Project Pegasus. It was there at the end of Origins 1 as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

I wonder if Wendell Vaugh will become Ultimate Quasar?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2008)

lol at that thing about cloning Wolverine or something in UXM being totally ignored


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2008)

I wonder if "Banshee" has anything to do with Ultimate Origins


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

all of AEC's run of UXM is being written with Ultimatum in mind, and Ult. Origins builds up stuff that'll come into play in Ultimatum.  So it's entirely possible


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm guessing Banshee was made with Wolverine's DNA, and that's why he came up positive for it since they used his DNA as a template for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

That page summarizes my thoughts up so well

It is time for backhands to meet cheeks


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone have a prediction as to what Ultimatum is about.

Anyone think Doom will be a major player? That Doombot that turned into "poo" in Ultimate Power got me thinking. He also appears on the cover of Ultimatum issue 1.



Then there's this image:



If I had to guess, I'd say that was Magneto's hand, but I could certainly be wrong.


With Loeb writing Ultimatum, who really knows what will happen. I just hope it isn't anything close to Ultimates 3.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

It's Loeb. He'll probably make Ultimatum about the final war of mutants vs humans, depicting mutants as a evil race that threatens and hates american's freedom instead of the opressed minority they're suposed to be.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 8, 2008)

So is Ultimatum the end of the Ultimate Universe? I really hope not cuz the Ultimate Universe was the best thing to happen to Marvel in years


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 8, 2008)

deathgod said:


> So is Ultimatum the end of the Ultimate Universe? I really hope not cuz the Ultimate Universe was the best thing to happen to Marvel in years



Key word in there is "was". I found Ultimates 1 and 2 to be phenomenal, and Ultimate Spiderman seemed consistently entertaining and popular, but UFF and and UX-men received awful criticism. Even worse, horribly inconvenient delays (Hulk vs Wolverine?) may have caused enough damage to where I wouldn't be surprised if they just pulled the plug.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy these issues more than most seem to. However, the 616verse has picked up in sales and popularity again, so I don't see anything "Ultimate" getting the attention that I feel it deserves.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 8, 2008)

Who let stomp in here 

No the Ultimate line isn't dying per say, but either 1 or 2 titles are getting the axe.

Ultimate Spider-Man will not be touched however


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure Ultimate Spider-man outsells his 616 title. And after BND, the gap between their sales has to be even wider. So if the Ultimate universe goes, that titles should stay around, which would be for the best, so that only 1 writer would be able to create characters, and you'd have the same personalities for characters throughout.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like I was right about Mags having a major hand in Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

What a twist



Now, if they're gonna treat Mutants like Skynet or I Am Legend's zombies, I'm gonna be pissed and not buy a single issue.




And FYI Ultimate Spiderman sucks anywhere where his name isn't on the title.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

USM is going to continue well after Ultimatum ends, only big question is if either UXM or UFF stay with him, since Quesada is going to cancell one of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

Ultimate Fantastic Four gets the axe, wich is a shame, since Doom was the single most awesome character in the Ultimate Verse
The problem is that, besides following an extremly repetitive formula, they were "being" the actual Fantastic Four, no reason to buy them, if they could just wait and buy the 616 version.
Too bad 616ff is confusing and is borderline sucky.
There's no way the mutants get the axe, since they are the "teenage outcast with angsty emotions" and there re so many of them that they make the young reader feel like they "belong" with them
They're probably just give them a better writer
Or they should since it's what a reasonable editor would do
But then again, Quesada is on the throne.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Fantastic Four gets the axe, wich is a shame, since Doom was the single most awesome character in the Ultimate Verse
> The problem is that, besides following an extremly repetitive formula, they were "being" the actual Fantastic Four, no reason to buy them, if they could just wait and buy the 616 version.
> Too bad 616ff is confusing and is borderline sucky.
> There's no way the mutants get the axe, since they are the "teenage outcast with angsty emotions" and there re so many of them that they make the young reader feel like they "belong" with them
> ...



I actually never liked UFF but I just read the UFF HC vol 3 and Doom is BADASS!!. This dude need some serious attention, cuz it will be a shame if he only appears in Ultimatum.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 8, 2008)

I actually liked all the Utlimate titles early on. I'd rather see them keep all but change to the writers that had the most success with the titles and keep them working on it permanately. There really is no reason to get rid of a title, just get rid of the suck ass writers.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

Episode 001: Stop Dragon My Cat Around!


it is magneto, suck on it people

also a loeb interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWg82KqxetU[/YOUTUBE]







Does ths explain alot?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 8, 2008)

.....
I just came


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Looks like I was right about Mags having a major hand in Ultimatum.



Mags got a hell of a growth spurt

Maybe he took some Banshee which made him so damn big?


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Jul 9, 2008)

Blitzomaru-oba-chan: There's an image. *sips lemon iced tea*


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 9, 2008)

We've waited years for Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk. Instead we get an animated retelling of their 616 fight. Looks good though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 9, 2008)

I looks like a mishmash of the two. 616 costumes, ultimate universe's setting of Tibetan mountains. Unless I'm wrong and they've fought there also in the 616 verse.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 9, 2008)

You are wrong.

This is 616 fight, around the Appalachians. This was right before Fatal Attractions, and Wolverine was on one of his solo-fights, and ends up in a slap fight with a Savage Hulk who has been triggered by a plot created by The Leader.

Yeah I just made that up. What can I say, if this is Ultimate HvW then I can't continue to rub it in yalls face that it will never happen. It will never happen. THE ULTIMATEVERSE IS FULL OF LIES AND DECEIT.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

Seriously.  It won't happen because they won't recieve anything positive from releasing it now.  I'm surprised fans didn't just finish it on their own


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> This is 616 fight, around the Appalachians. This was right before Fatal Attractions, and Wolverine was on one of his solo-fights, and ends up in a slap fight with a Savage Hulk who has been triggered by a plot created by The Leader.
> 
> Yeah I just made that up. What can I say, if this is Ultimate HvW then I can't continue to rub it in yalls face that it will never happen. It will never happen. THE ULTIMATEVERSE IS FULL OF LIES AND DECEIT.



Funny thing is that UHvW is *6* issues long. What on Earth can happen for *6* issues without seeming redundant


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

I find it funny that Quesada and the higher ups at Marvel would even want to continue UHvW after it being left unfinished for SOOOOOOOOOOO long


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Just like what Kevin Smith did with Daredevil/Bullseye and Spider-Man/Black Cat


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 10, 2008)

It's the 'Spaceballs 2: The Search for More Money ' philosophy...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Anyone have a prediction as to what Ultimatum is about.
> 
> Anyone think Doom will be a major player? That Doombot that turned into "poo" in Ultimate Power got me thinking. He also appears on the cover of Ultimatum issue 1.



Is it me or does that look like 616 Doom? Maybe I've forgotten what Ultimate Doom looks like...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Ultimate Doom basically looks like 616 Doom now, he originally had goat legs but that was quickly killed off by Miller (or maybe Land just couldn't find any goats to trace)

Thankfully


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 10, 2008)

Didn't he spit acid or something too? I'm avoiding the UFF since they remind of of the 616FF, and I hate them with a passion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

He could turn what remained of his organs into this toxic gas or something

Doubt he has many organs left, he's basically all metal now

Well he was with whatever Millar left him with, Loeb will undoubtedly change it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2008)

With al of his atlatean mjo, toxic nerve gas is the least of it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 10, 2008)

Well...considering that Ultimate Doom is supposed to basically be the fifth guy of the Fantastic Four, it would only make sense for Loeb to completely ignore that fact, and making Doom a 40 year old man in a cyborg suit.

And if he does we'll finally know that Loeb has done all this for the lulz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2008)

Well he's already made the Doom-bots


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

I liked Ultimate Origins #2, Bendis remembered all the stuff Millar built up and actually stays true to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Is it me or does that look like 616 Doom? Maybe I've forgotten what Ultimate Doom looks like...



Is it just me, or are theyasking us to buy a book about 5 guys and one porno actress look alike, teamed up on an action adventure??


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Is it just me, or are theyasking us to buy a book about 5 guys and one porno actress look alike, teamed up on an action adventure??



 Isn't that what they always ask of us? The only difference is the number of body builder guys and porn stars.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well he's already made the Doom-bots



I count those little bug robots made of old CD players he used in "Doom", as doombots.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I count those little bug robots made of old CD players he used in "Doom", as doombots.



But that was back in the time when the Ultimate-verse was cared for by Bendis and Millar and was actually somewhat original

Now it's barely any different


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 12, 2008)

And those kick-ass, silver tattoos.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish Ultimate Origins 2 was more than just the retelling of Cap


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

what part of Ultimate *Origins* escaped you? especially with a picture of Cap on the front.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what part of Ultimate *Origins* escaped you? especially with a picture of Cap on the front.



And here I was hoping for more Ultimate Beak in that ish...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

so next issue is the origins of Magneto, this should be good


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 12, 2008)

Origins two was good. I like the appearance by Dugan. I wonder if that damn weird thing is gonna appear in every issue. I think that's the Ultimate Watcher, or has something to do with him. Issue three should be good/revealing, especially since they haven't revealed the cover yet. We only know that it's about Mags and Xavier.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 12, 2008)

I was really disappointed in Ultimate Origins #2. I was expecting something other than a similiar retelling of a story we've seen done over and over.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm guessing it's Uatu as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> And here I was hoping for more Ultimate Beak in that ish...


BEAK!!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> BEAK!!!!



I said that jsut to get a response out of you, M0


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been wondering . . .

When does Ultimate Human take place?
Was Hulk left in the Supremeverse? Or did they bring him back?
If Dr. Cornelius was alive during WWII, why was he still pretty fresh in UXmen?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

It would take place some time after Ultimates 2


----------



## Hellion (Jul 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what part of Ultimate *Origins* escaped you? especially with a picture of Cap on the front.



Nothing escaped me.  It was just that in UO1 we found out the Wolvie is the creator of the x-gene and Nick Fury has some power, and that they are connected to fisk.

In UO2 we got the same Cap story that has been told for ages.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 17, 2008)

Ultimate Watchers are those pillar like things seen in Ultimate Origins and Ultimate X-Men


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2008)

Ultimate Watcher was in UXM?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah they do



Interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^where's that from?



Kaze said:


> Nothing escaped me.  It was just that in UO1 we found out the Wolvie is the creator of the x-gene and Nick Fury has some power, and that they are connected to fisk.
> 
> In UO2 we got the same Cap story that has been told for ages.



UO1 was the origin of Wolverine+extras that directly tied in, UO2 was Cap's origin but Bendis didn't feel the need to include extras aside from the FF part


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 19, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Yeah they do
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.



Why...in any universe...would the Silver Surfer give a darn?

Unless this is Mike Carey's gay little Silver Surfer. Which is gay, and should have been erased from exsistance after that fucktarded storyline.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2008)

Those tits don't look like they belong to any 20-ish year old


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 19, 2008)

its from the new UXM. I wonder if its the silver searcher from UF4 or those from the galactus story. Either way, it'll probably end up sucking anyhow.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Why...in any universe...would the Silver Surfer give a darn?
> 
> Unless this is Mike Carey's gay little Silver Surfer. Which is gay, and should have been erased from exsistance after that fucktarded storyline.



Its not THE Silver Surfer though.

Its A Silver Surfer.

There must be a race of them.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Its not THE Silver Surfer though.
> 
> Its A Silver Surfer.
> 
> There must be a race of them.



Why would there be a fucking Race of them?

Ok lets get this out in the fucking open right now before I find your Dox and come to your house to murder you and your whole fucking family.

I hate you.

Ultimate Silver Surfer was portrayed as a sort of anti-body that the Gah Lak Tus swarm sent to a planet before the initial invasion to weaken whatever defenses the planet had.

Ultimate Silver Surfer was portrayed as a being that was created by Psycho-Man because the Silver Surfer destroyed the perfect world Psycho-Man created. It was more like a contstruct than an actual being.


GIVE ME YOUR ADDRESS BOBBY DRAKE SO I CAN FIND YOU AND MURDER YOU LIKE THE PEICE OF SHIT THAT YOU ARE


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 19, 2008)

What did I do?

You wouldnt murder me would you, a young 18 yr old bi-sexual girl


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmmmm
Must neg
Where is my neg hammer?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 19, 2008)

You wouldn't neg a man with glasses would you


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hmmmm
> Must neg
> Where is my neg hammer?




Allow me 

*Negs*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> What did I do?
> 
> You wouldnt murder me would you, a young 18 yr old bi-sexual girl



We need pix to verify these audacious claims


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 20, 2008)

Shit did I just walk into /b/?

Also Insane Squirrel...Why So Serious?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread about comics or drama bombs?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

I like boobs


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

Hooters Hooters Yum Yum Yum! Hooters Hooters on a girl that's dumb!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures are required if we are to continue talking about tits

Otherwise STFU and stop being a cock-tease


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2008)

Cocktease?  Us?  Never.
Here's another. Sorry for the really shit youtube quality.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

That video is fifteen types of awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

since I am the self appointed god of previews here's a sneak peek at UXM #96


*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men #96 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

Uhhhh.....are they fighting each other or something?


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeh Banshee aparently makes you crazy


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

Uhhh I was distracted because I was too busy looking at Liz Allen's _adult body_


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 22, 2008)

UXM does crazy shit to your hormones.

And supposedly Colossus was taking this shit since he was like, 14...and he has been the most down to earth member of the X-Men. And while doing shit like picking up a giant russian submarine out of the ocean onto dry land. I mean WTF?!!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2008)

That's the least of it.
Remember when he stoped a train back at weapon X?
Why would they supply him with drugs?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

R _ T C _ N

Care to take a vowel?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2008)

E!  Choose E!  It's always used!


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 22, 2008)

I pick O!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2008)

RET CEN??:S


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought it was RAT CAN...


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 22, 2008)

ROT CON sounds way better hun


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

SHIT!  I think T is broken.  It doesn't make any sense that way!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Retcon you idiots

Retcon


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ret-what?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

new solicits for Ult. universe


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Retcon you idiots
> 
> Retcon



Why so serious?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Because you haven't put a smile on my face


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2008)

You said choose A vowel, I distinctly see two differing ones.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> new solicits for Ult. universe



Well besides Loeb splooging on an entire universe, USM gets some big plot points.

With the return of the Symbiote Gwen Stacy, and Peter Parker finally looses his virginity.

But I can't help but not care, especially since the first solicit on there is this




...think I just coughed up blood.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 23, 2008)

Funny how two great writers, Bendis and Millar, created something great in the Ultimate Universe. Only fitting they bring in someone like Loeb to destroy it, like hes done so many other things.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> You said choose A vowel, I distinctly see two differing ones.



I never said that vowel was able to fit into both spots



rocklee0036 said:


> Funny how two great writers, Bendis and Millar, created something great in the Ultimate Universe. Only fitting they bring in someone like Loeb to destroy it, like hes done so many other things.



And the bad thing is that he thinks he's making it better


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

Loeb needs to be tethered to Tim Sale.  he's Loeb's ANTI-Kryptonite, he must write good stories when he's with him.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 24, 2008)

Well it all makes sense. Back when no one really cared about marvel, the ultimate universe was created. Now that marvel has put so much effort in the 616 universe, starting with Civil War, the Ultimate universe has outlasted its purpose. They slowly shit on it with horrible writing and artwork, until no one really cares about it anymore. So when they finally make it go away, no one will really care. 

Ultimate Spiderman being the only exception.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

> Marvel: The Ultimate Universe Must Die! -- "The end of the Ultimate Universe is coming, and only these guys know how it's going down. Join the men behind Ultimatum as they reveal why this is the end. And you'll never guess who's returning!"


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow so the Ultimate Universe is really coming to an end?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

Ultimate Ciclops is superstrong again


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolverine cut out Colossus' heart...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

the first issue of the real Ultimates 3 by Mark Millar has come out, here's the review


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

Talk about /facepalm


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah...I'd rather slap the title "Ultimate Reserves" and craft a tale about S.H.I.E.L.D continuing there super-hero arms race post-Grand Theft America.

But Ultimate Universe deserves to die...I'm sure of it now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

Not even USM can keep it alive


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

thye should do what they did with MC2, kill all other titles and relegate them to being background characters in the main spider related title.

only thign that can save the Ult. Universe is if Millar comes back


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 26, 2008)

Funny, cause rumor is that Millar is coming back.

And Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk is coming out.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

hell yes

so the DEM has arrived to save the ultimate line



> He mentioned he thought it would only take a few weeks.



funniest damn thing in history


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2008)

I would just like to add:

I CALLED IT!!! WOOOOO!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Why are you guys so happy? Whatever happened there was before the conclusion of Ultimates 2 which means everything was retconned with Ultimate Power


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 27, 2008)

> IGN Comics: Can you give us an idea when you'll be returning? Are these plans post-Ultimatum? If so, how long after the event will it be before your work debuts?
> 
> Millar: I've started writing the book already and it's a big, big commitment. I'm flying to New York this week to discuss details with Marvel, but we'd like to launch this off Ultimatum and I'm pushing for eighteen issues a year. The artist that's been lined up is probably the biggest, most commercial artist in the business at the moment. I had no idea he was even available so that, naturally, was a big factor in me doing this too.



Eighteen issues a year? That's 1.5 issues a month. Hope Millar can keep his word.

Who is the artist that he's talking about? He kicks ass with Hitch, but I dont think that is who he's referring to?

He also talked about Ultimate Ghost Rider, Blade, and Punisher. I wonder what this project will be.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2008)

The artist might be Yu...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _painfully stupid joke_ 



Me? But how I do draw web?!




Isn't there an ultimate Blade allready. Made a small arc with ultimate morbius.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

God I forgot about that arc...and I think Bendis forgot about that arc.

I remember Peter getting bitten.

Edit: But it had like...no effect because lawl spiders>bats


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

millar on his return to the ult. universe


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2008)

I will only forgive Miller for leaving the Ultimate Verse if he bad-mouths Loeb


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's hard to imagine what sort of book he'll be doing. How do you do something bigger than all of marvel's biggest heroes/teams, other than events that bring them all together? 

And Blade? Really? Doesn't that inevitably mean vampires? I really don't think I can care about any superhero book that involves a lot of vampires.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 28, 2008)

Sort of bittersweet news. I was hoping that Millar was coming back to fix The Ultimates, but I'm guessing that isn't happening now.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 28, 2008)

Not even Millar can fix this:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2008)

Urge...to...kill....rising.......


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 29, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Not even Millar can fix this:



Putting aside my Loeb hate for the moment. That's actually a pretty cool image. Too bad its for Ultimates 3...

I wonder if its significant at all that the Tony-bot's eyes are blue while the others' eyes are orange. Knowing Loeb, probably not. But ya never know.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe that's Ultron?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 30, 2008)

So if im getting my facts right Ultimatum is basically the same thing they did with the MC2 universe?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a cool sig you got there, Chatulio.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> So if im getting my facts right Ultimatum is basically the same thing they did with the MC2 universe?



damn and I almost forgot Last Planet Standing until ya reminded me >_>


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #3 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2008)

Ultimate Origins is so painful to read, since it constantly reminds me just how much the UVerse has fallen

And Ult Spidey was confusing as heck


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

Ultimate O 3 was awesome.  It somewhat contradicts Utimates 3 but That isn't surprising


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

Ultimate Orihins 3 was awesome in the way that it completly wtfpwned Ultimates 3 continuity wise.
We can treat it as filler


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. But maybe Logan's head is just messed up. Or it could be that Loeb's head is messed up and hes just writing a story with no regard for continuity.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

Or it was all robots all along.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

Magneto is now canadian .


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

what was his 616 nationality again? Polish? German? can't remember


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't mind him being Canadian.  I mean this Universe IS suppose to be different


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what was his 616 nationality again? Polish? German? can't remember



He is jewish/gypsie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

A current Ultimates book that contradicts Loebism?

*goes to get himself a copy*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Ultimate O 3 was awesome.  It somewhat contradicts Utimates 3 but That isn't surprising





Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Orihins 3 was awesome in the way that it completly wtfpwned Ultimates 3 continuity wise.
> We can treat it as filler



What was the contradiction?

If anything it somewhat contradicts the first UXM arc, where Mags needed his helmet to block out Charles



rocklee0036 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But maybe Logan's head is just messed up. *Or it could be that Loeb's head is messed up and hes just writing a story with no regard for continuity.*




You just figured that out now?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

ok finally bought this.  I kinda liked it, though really they should speed up the point of the modern part of the plot, if i read one more issue of the UFF just standing around I will punch someone.



oh and iirc wasn't it stated that Ultimate Magneto was a holocaust survivor like 616 mags?  was he lying or something to get sympathy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2008)

The typical Marvel retcons have taken a firm hold in the Ultimate verse now......


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 9, 2008)

Ultimate Universe is dead, whatever the death wails scream is irrelevant at this point.


Good night sweet prince.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 12, 2008)

Is Ultimate Spiderman worth buying?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

yes **


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2008)

no...

Where is your god now?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

in heaven


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hallowed be thy name.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

OH. THE. HUMANITY!


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 13, 2008)

They are bringing back the Ultimate Venom in Ultimate Spider-Man.
So yeah it is worth a look at least.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 13, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the hell happened to the Hulk??? I heard he's all...RED?  

*  Ooops - is this a thread for the Ultimates, not the ultimate thread for marvel comics.  Sorry if it's in the wrong section, but I'm certain one of you Marvelheads can answer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2008)

It doesn't matter where you post questions about Red Hulk, he's written by Geoff Lowebb who is also raping the Ultimate universe as well as the normal Marvel Universe


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 14, 2008)

Why does marvel even hire that guy? He should stick to those side stories he does with Tim Sale and thats it.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ Alrighty - if it's okay to ask then please do tell - what's the Red all about and how did we get there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Italics said:


> ^^ Alrighty - if it's okay to ask then please do tell - what's the Red all about and how did we get there.


Red Hulk isn't Bruce Banner. Apparently it's some other dude because Green fought Red. Don't ask me what issues though cause I don't read Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #57 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

Ben Grimm is awesome no matter who writes him


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2008)

Sollicitations for November comics are up and the cover for USM 128 sucks, big time. Why does Venom has red eyes, and why does he look so big???


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2008)

. . . Did Rob Liefield draw that cover?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Did Rob Liefield draw that cover?


Nah, that's just foreshortening on the things arms and (his)right (our left) leg


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

no that's Billy Tan the guy who pencils all the non Cheung New Avengers issues

also USM cover is badass


Ultimatum 1+2 covers by finch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

The third Ultimatum cover makes a panaramic from the left side if I recall correctly and venom looks like a giant sleestack.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 19, 2008)

A sleestack? O.O


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 19, 2008)

Seeing Cap and Panther on the cover... Does this mean Black Panther isn't who we thought he was?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> A sleestack? O.O


From that old show "Land of the Lost"... remember? 

*feels old*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

I remember seeing that after nick jr when I was 5


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I remember seeing that after nick jr when I was 5


*feels young again*


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't.


negs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Can anyone put up the Ultimatum covers? I need a laugh right now


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm digging the changes in the Ultimates, like Hawkeye's personality and new costume and Black Panther. I'm hoping these interesting things can save the book from the clusterfuck of heros and villains the writers are trying to jam in it.

I really like the Ultimate universe, probably more than the original.  But I feel like they're leading up to a Age of Apocalypse Omega issue soon. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I'm digging the changes in the Ultimates, like Hawkeye's personality and new costume and Black Panther. I'm hoping these interesting things can save the book from the clusterfuck of heros and villains the writers are trying to jam in it.
> 
> I really like the Ultimate universe, probably more than the original.  But I feel like they're leading up to a Age of Apocalypse Omega issue soon. Hope I'm wrong.



I will give you five minutes to delete/change this post


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I will give you five minutes to delete/change this post



Just for you.

Ultimate Marvel lovers should be safe in this thread.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Not when they support *His* "writing"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can anyone put up the Ultimatum covers? I need a laugh right now



ANTI-SKYPE


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn that Ultimatum cover is soooooooo boring

And I don't like the art for some reason, I normally like Finch but that issues doesn't work for me

And lol @ the USM cover


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Not when they support *His* "writing"



I don't really.  He's stuffing too much into this story, trying to touch on everybody and thus doing everything poorly. Could anybody even follow what was going on in the Savage Land?

They should've given Wolverine backstory first (actually shoulda a long time ago) before bringing him in to Ultimates for whoopdy effect. They also need to bring back hippy Thor and kill his girlfriend soon.

But I like Black Panther not being an elitist toolbag (yet). I like Hawkeye not being a fun-loving nice guy. I like Captain America being more in your face about how you're supposed to act. They got some good ideas in thar, that's all.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

one thing that Loeb always seems to do (for good or ill) in nearly all his stories, add in waaaaaay too many characters for his own good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm almost certain Ultimate Fantastic Four is getting cancelled. After this issue there's a two month hiatus until the Ultimatum tie-ins.

**EDIT*
So does Ultimate X-Men.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 21, 2008)

noooo the ultimate line is the only thing keeping me buying comics outside of that line...


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

Ugh. Well, as long as they keep Ultimate Spiderman, I'm cool. Ultimate X-Men has always been way to fast paced for its own good. Spiderman is the only one that isn't trying to stuff every Marvel fixture into every arc.

Ultimate FF was really good too tho.  Stupid bigwigs. I knew Marvel didn't have the balls to keep this going.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2008)

Can only blame yourselves. Started buying 616 titles again, not to mention realizing that the Ultimate brand was meant to be a kickoff for new readers so they could ease into the big boy universe, but only after it started selling more than the regular titles did all this talk of "It's gonna take over marvel!" begin to rise, even though it was obvious that it wouldn't the same way MC2 couldn't.

The same reason no other universe other than DC and Marvel can go on for more than a few years.

My penis gets soft just thinking about how much of a disappointment Ultimate turned out to be, but I'm willing to move on.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

UXM was consistently good (with the exception of most of the Kirkman run), whereas UFF was a roller coaster of consistentcy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

I wonder if that "venom" on the cover of Ultimate Spider is Peter, Eddie or niether...


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> UXM was consistently good (with the exception of most of the Kirkman run), whereas UFF was a roller coaster of consistentcy



I think UFF was just starting to hit its stride. It made me like the team again. UFF > FF to me, by a million miles.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah. Regular FF is just plain boring. The only thing that interestd me was the Secret Invasion story... and guess what, it was pointless.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wieringo + Byrne FF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UFF


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Ultimatum Checklist

Marvel printed one of those checklist card thing, here's what it said on it



> MARCH ON ULTIMATUM continues in...
> 
> September
> Ultimate Origins #4
> ...



*yes, there IS an ellipse under March on the card*


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ Don't like the sound of that elipse.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men #97 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #125 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Say it with me:

*FINALLY*




*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Iron Man II #5 preview_


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2008)

^^   

So fitting. He shoulda known better than to stand that close to the edge with those people. Some genius.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, I kinda liked Chubby Stane. And Ultimate X-Men...

EDIT: Woohoo! 700th post!


----------



## deathgod (Aug 23, 2008)

The Ultimateverse looks like it's finally picking up steam again. I thought UIM2 was done, guess thats how long it's been. I wonder if those UXM and USM issues are gonna link into Ultimatum or are just the closing issues of their current arcs?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

DAMMIT NOW I _REALLY_ WANNA SEE THE END OF *ULTIMATE HULK VS WOLVERINE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 30, 2008)

USM is as confusing as hell. I had to re-read the previous issues to dont mess up the timeline in my head. Does Bendis plans to keep the entire story in the past?? Cuz we're now 3 issues in the story and the only thing happening in the present was Eddie giving us his Forrest Gump imitation and eating people (wich is fine by me). 
But besides the time gaps this story is awesome and symbiote Peter needs to get his white symbol back (like Bagley had drawn him)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

play the video game and it'll make more sense, he's basically using the flashbacks to reconcile continuity issues


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahahaha that is awesome.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2008)

UXM spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



UXM ended too happy friendly for my taste.  I was expecting serious angst, but Jean just pulled a Scarlet Witch and made everything fine. I wish she'd go ahead and die already. Need to bring the Witch back as well.

Also lol at Quicksilver fancying himself a surprise ending.  Ohno, Quicksilver's got something up his sleeve  Let your daddy handle the full page spreads and you can just keep being the little weirdo you always were, you Flash-ripoff.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2008)

UXM : 6.5, it also takes place after U3 apparently lul

USM: 7.5 Consistent as always, I really liked this issue. Move forward a bit,


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder if they think that if they delay Ultimates 3 as much as they did on U2 people will think it's as good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> play the video game and it'll make more sense, *he's basically using the flashbacks to reconcile continuity issues*




And that is basically the only reason why I'll probably forgive him for Secret Invasion


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder if they think that if they delay Ultimates 3 as much as they did on U2 people will think it's as good.



People would be just as happy for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 2, 2008)

I played the USM game and it's still not making any sense...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #4 preview_


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 5, 2008)

Finally  part 4!!!. The only thing I'm looking forward too is the Parker connection


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I hate Ultimate Power more than ever now


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I just realized that, right before you posted that message.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #4 preview_



This looks like it could be interesting.  I am curious as of to how it turns out.  Just a note, I haven't been reading too much Ultimate, so I'm not sure what might be getting retconned if at all.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 6, 2008)

I have to say, Ultimate Nick Fury is a lot more honorable than I may have given him credit for.

How many issues is this? I have to say, if they are trying to turn Magneto back into the Ultimate Villain (heh pun) he was in Ultimate War, then they should at least show that he has something else under his seleve otherwise this is gonna be Ultimate War all over again.

(When I say Ultimate War, I mean the storyline where Magneto comes back, beats down the Ultimates, and almost destroys the world. Not X-Men vs. Ultimates.)

If anything it seems more like they are prepping Nick Fury to come back and kill all the Ultimate Characters for treating him like shit.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> (When I say Ultimate War, I mean the storyline where Magneto comes back, beats down the Ultimates, and almost destroys the world. Not X-Men vs. Ultimates.)



specifically the "Return of the King" arc that immidiately followed UW, where Colossus beats down Magneto (which retroactively makes more sense with the Banshee retcon)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men/Ultimate Fantastic Four Annual #1 preview_


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 7, 2008)

What's going on in that?  Whats the deal with Captain X and Kitty having Pete's web shooters?  Also, the person I assumed to be Phoenix seemed to look like a male.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2008)

That aint kitty, its the black widdow


no wait, cap called her kitty


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ There's a girl with black hair at the end thar that looks like Psylocke too. It looks pretty interesting. Another crazy UFF arc; gotta love it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 7, 2008)

Hahaha, the whole-ride-a-train-to-timetravel bit(which I assume is what they're doing) reminds of Back to the Future 3.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

That was th first time I read Origins and didn't feel like I was scanning the first few pages


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 7, 2008)

Captain X looks kick ass if anything. Should be intresting...<crosses-fingers>


----------



## deathgod (Sep 7, 2008)

Wolverine really gets around doesn't he. Guy's a tru playa.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 7, 2008)

It's 20 years later...IMO that is Ultimate Nate Summers/Grey.

I have to say...that was a real awkward kiss.


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> It's 20 years later...IMO that is Ultimate Nate Summers/Grey.
> 
> I have to say...that was a real awkward kiss.



lol yeah about the kiss

I guess he would be Ultimate X-Man.  That'd make me happy. Just throw in Ultimate Holocaust, and it'd be perfect.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone realize ultimates 5 isn't on that list


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2008)

what list are you talking about?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2008)

Interview with Millar about Ultimate Avengers, apparently Ultimate Doom will team up with Ultimate Kang and Red Skull




also *BOTH* UXM and UFF are being cancelled, also Ultimates 4 will run concurrently with UA.  Also USM will deal with Ultimatum aftermath.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also *BOTH* UXM and UFF are being cancelled, also Ultimates 4 will run concurrently with UA.  Also USM will deal with Ultimatum aftermath.



That sucks.


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2008)

> MM: Um, not really. But it ties in directly with the end of Ultimatum and launches straight out of those closing pages. I'm teasing Jeph [Loeb] that the sheriff's back in town and there's a nice little gag about that in the opening pages to issue one.



I'm sure a few people here are loling hard at this one.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2008)

Even though they are canceling UXM I am had the UU is going to get tighter with it's continuity.  Thank God Millar is going to take the reigns again


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I'm sure a few people here are loling hard at this one.



Since issue 1 of ultimates 3 Millar must have thought that Loeb is messing up his lifework in the UU. He just couldn't say it.


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Since issue 1 of ultimates 3 Millar must have thought that Loeb is messing up his lifework in the UU. He just couldn't say it.



Can't say I'd disagree, but I was willing to give Loeb the benefit of the doubt until U3 was actually finished. Unfortunately it doesn't look like Marvel was willing to cut him that much slack as Ultimates has been delayed like few books I've ever seen.

From the quote, it seems U3 has made Loeb quite the laughing stock.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what list are you talking about?



the list about the things leading to Ultimatum, or involving Ultimatum.  It is about a page back


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2008)

You mean more or less than Rulk?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Interview with Millar about Ultimate Avengers, apparently *Ultimate Doom* will team up with Ultimate Kang and Red Skull
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yepee


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 10, 2008)

Good News- Millar writing Cap and Tony again!!!! 

Bad News- Loeb writing Cap and Tony again.... 

JihaD


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure I like your username


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 10, 2008)

Ultimates 3 + Rulk = Marvel having second thoughts about handing an entire imprint over to him.

It seems that there is a level of quality that Marvel does want to have a pretense of maintaining, and without editorial on his side, Loeb is probably finding himself without friends to lean on.

It's sort of like how Claremont was shoved out of X-Men. Loeb is trying to turn Ultimate into 616-lite but Ultimate has always been meant as an accessible and movie-style version of the original characters.

It also doesn't help that after the end of the Spider-Man trilogy, and the start of a new, more cohesive Marvel Movie-Verse, the Ultimate Line is looking more relevent then ever in terms of attracting new readers and showing storyline more closer to the movie counterparts.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2008)

I loved this part of UO, Reed talking to Tony about the watchers:

Reed:  Have you made contact with it

Tony:  Thor hit it. It did nothing


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Intersting so far. I will admit, that this latest issue of Origins does put a lot of things into perspective. Wonder how much of this was thought out in the beginning?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

I just read it, and all I want is for Loeb to burn.

Me thinking of Ultimate Power after reading this makes me fill with hate 
What Peter did to Nick. Oh Thor, let it not be canon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Ultimate Origins doesnt make much sense. How can Peters mom be dead when USM shows her alive when Peter is younger and playing with Eddie Brock on that video. And I also wonder what happened to his dad who went right into the exploding building. He cant be dead since he needs to be working on the Venom suit in the near future.

It screws up USM "Parker legacy" wich was building so nice. Seems like a massice retcon from Bendis and I dont like


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Ultimate Origins doesnt make much sense. How can Peters mom be dead when USM shows her alive when Peter is younger and playing with Eddie Brock on that video. And I also wonder what happened to his dad who went right into the exploding building. He cant be dead since he needs to be working on the Venom suit in the near future.
> 
> It screws up USM "Parker legacy" wich was building so nice. Seems like a massice retcon from Bendis and I dont like



I smell clones.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 14, 2008)

Didn't I say this was going to happen...like a year or two ago?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2008)

Richard Parker survived, then re-married to, I don't know, that other "spider-woman" and then they both died.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Richard Parker survived, then re-married to, I don't know, that other "spider-woman" and then they both died.



Hmm the Parkers are seriously screwed up 
Either way, doesnt matter which solution Bendis comes up with as long as it doesnt involve clones I'm happy. The clone deus ex machina is what screwed up mainstream marvel universe.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm not sure I like your username



I'm not sure you can kiss my ass...

There, now there is something neither one of us can be sure of.

JihaD


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Hmm the Parkers are seriously screwed up
> Either way, doesnt matter which solution Bendis comes up with as long as it doesnt involve clones I'm happy. The clone deus ex machina is what screwed up mainstream marvel universe.



Lol, clone ex machina


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2008)

hey there aint any new deadpool comic thread open yet?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Not yet. Thor kicks serious ass and it doesn't have its own thread. Only shitty comics, like BND get their own thread. That way we can all bitch about it without it infesting the rest of marvel's comics.

That, and it would be kinda lame to make a thread when it only has 1 issue out...


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 15, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> hey there aint any new deadpool comic thread open yet?





Blitzomaru said:


> Not yet. Thor kicks serious ass and it doesn't have its own thread.


Thats why you should combine the two.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> That sucks.



What are you complaining for? UXM sucks, Coliete can't write coherently to save his life

That UXM/UFF annual was written by twelve year-olds. 

Twelve year-old corpses.

Gay twelve year-old corpses.









With no dicks


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Coliete wrote some of the best Heroes episodes, he did the one where Hiro fought Adam and the one where Sylar commited Matricide


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Thats why you should combine the two.



Hells yeah!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

I wonder whats up with Ultimate Deadpool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Coliete wrote some of the best Heroes episodes, he did the one where Hiro fought Adam and the one where Sylar commited Matricide



And Loeb wrote some of the best main DC books but that didn't stop him being one of the worst writers around when he came back to Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

that adam episode was barely 10months ago, also his UXM was decent


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

His first arc on UXM is crap. Now that my expectations are dead, maybe I can possibly find something 'nice' about his next arc


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

I liked it, better than Kirkman, though not as good as Vaughan or Millar.  i'm iffy on if I like AEC better than Bendis.


also his next arc is an Ultimatum tie-in and will be the final arc ever in UXM


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

And that is why I will be happy


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

another Heroes writer Joe Pokaski (SI: Inhumans) is doing the last ever UFF arc as well


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What are you complaining for? UXM sucks, Coliete can't write coherently to save his life


UXM has the potential to be good, there have been good stories.  Just needs a bettter writer.  I never said I liked the current writer or arc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder whats up with Ultimate Deadpool



they just putted him on spiderman to increase sells, they never really put loads of tough on hes ultimate version tough.

btw Issue one got sold out in less than a week, so theyll be printing with new cover.
Btw I Hope Daniel way doesnt exceed with the P.O.V. because I really really DONT like it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Potential means nothing


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

> *ULTIMATUM #3 (of 5)
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID FINCH
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...







> *ULTIMATE X-MEN #99
> Written by ARON E. COLEITE
> Pencils and Cover by MARK BROOKS*
> It's a mutant massacre at Xavier's! In the wake of Ultimatum -- a band of humans have stolen Sentinel technology and attack Xavier's mansion -- killing any mutant they see. With the X-Men locked in battle with Magneto -- can anyone save these
> ...







> *ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR #59
> Written by JOE POKASKI
> Penciled by TYLER KIRKHAM
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY*
> ...







> *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #129
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN*
> Ultimatum is upon us!! Big changes are afoot and with them comes the much anticipated return of ULTIMATE
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ultimate FF X-men teamup is fail as usual, though I really liked the idea of Kitty having webshooters, and learning a little more about her powers. I think she could totally do her own series. If "Ultimate Kitty" was in the same tone as "Ultimate Spiderman", a la Buffy/Angel, I'dd defenitly buy that. It just seems like such a better thing to sponsor over, I don't know, Moon Knight...
Oh, and Star Wars ripoff


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

it still a hell of a lot better than the last UFF/UXM team up


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2008)

I like coiletes run, but I do agree that he seems to try and do to much in 1 issue.  He is the polar opposite of Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

The UXM/UFF Annual covers joined by moi.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

it's from teh future


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

I know 

"Iron Grimm" looks fuggin bad ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

Only thing good about it is Namor


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeh right, reality warper is killed by claws.  

Fuck Wolverine.  In 616, Ultimate, or movies.  I'd be glad that UXM was being canned, if it meant never seeing Logan again.  But I know that is far from the case.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually he survived.

Meh...this is kinda lame. They are rushing something that could have worked as a crossover arc between the two books. Probably a finale to both series.

So the good Wolverine was basically another sentinel/terminator that was turned good? I doubt the next issue will answer everything. That is the real problem I have with this storyline.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Ultimates 3 #2 was awesome, it's well on its way to being at least as good as Ultimates 1, too bad it's only 6 issues though.  Tony Harris's pencils are pretty good, though I miss Hitch


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimates 3 #2 was awesome, it's well on its way to being at least as good as Ultimates 1, too bad it's only 6 issues though.  Tony Harris's pencils are pretty good, though I miss Hitch



Was that the one that featured Ultimate Madrox? If so I totally agree.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

It was joke, since "War Heroes" was the rejected script (the editors told him he couldn't end Ultimates 3 with a a global jihad) for Ultimates 3 before Loeb came along, so he retooled it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 20, 2008)

Well at least you flushed out an Ultimates 3 fan with that ruse Kilowog...reps

Now lets lynch him!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2008)

*pulls out branding iron


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2008)

My respect for you has increased tenfold, poozer


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 22, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's someone out there that genuinely enjoys Ultimates 3.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2008)

I present to you an imitation of me trying to talk to you guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivTgBHkRCU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

go back to Russia


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2008)

In Soviet Russia, you like Ultimates 3!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

the fake Ultimates 3 ends on wednesday and thus means no more issues of it will come out ever

we should have a party to celebrate

also you should all start reading the REAL Ultimates 3 (War heroes) it's pretty good


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 22, 2008)

Why anyone would ever consider hiring Loeb after Ultimates 3 and his current run on Hulk is beyond me. He should stick to out of continuity stories.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll shed a tear into my glass of vodka while I'm shoveling snow to the comic hut on Wednesday.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's pray you get eaten by a siberian tiger before you have to go through it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Why anyone would ever consider hiring Loeb after Ultimates 3 and his current run on Hulk is beyond me. He should stick to out of continuity stories.



Wait, I was under the impression that these were all 'What if's?' Like 'What if a writer got stoned on acid and typed out his entire storyarc with a pencil up his anus?' You mean Rulk is canon? And Ultimates 3 is cannon? And *GASP* BND is a brand new day and not a same old nightmare?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 24, 2008)

I am excited to see the end of Ultimates 3 I was the first person to say that I liked it.


----------



## shit (Sep 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am excited to see the end of Ultimates 3 I was the first person to say that I liked it.



Does that make me the second? Even tho I was tricked...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> In Soviet Russia, you like Ultimates 3!



No way.  They aren't that crazy over there.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 24, 2008)

The sweetest part is seeing it end.

Hopefully Loeb doesn't fumble Ultimatum as bad. I wouldn't count on it though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> The sweetest part is seeing it end.
> 
> Hopefully Loeb doesn't fumble Ultimatum as bad. I wouldn't count on it though.



You must have had a huge orgy with fifteen super hot chicks for you to say something that nice


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

Sadly, it was only 14


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

Hated the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mastermind......... You were too good for this universe.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Does that make me the second? Even tho I was tricked...



Yes you are second 

Also he did answer every question that needed to be answered and brought back the Best Baddie i the UU


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

well #5 was certaintly the best issue   But really saying that is like saying the dinner on the Titanic was excellent.

I hated the way Ultron came off as a whinny bitch.

also why in the hell didn't it occur to ANYONE that they should have taken out Magneto FIRST


Also with those flashbacks you could argue that Loeb DID in fact read Millar's Ultimates and yet still made this series.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

It was really shitty but too far long to be pissed at by now. Ultimate X-Men makes it Un-Canon, but I'm willing to accept all events in exchange for bringing the D-Man back, for he is that awesome. He is never to be touched by Loeb again though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yes you are second
> 
> Also he did answer every question that needed to be answered and brought back the Best Baddie i the UU



He still didn't answer how Magneto is able to WTFPWN Thor. And taking his hammer? Wasn't Hulk only barely able to lift it in Ultimates 1? Here's my impressions of the end of Ultimates 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Glad to see someone was controlling the robots. Though Doom threw me for a loop. Guess you can't have Ultimatum without a major baddie like him.

2. So the death of his children is what drive Magneto to start Ultimatum? Forgive me for the lack of belief. He's the one who shot his own son in the kneecaps and tried to kill him once before.

3. Valkyrie was given powers by some god. If it turns out to be Loki, I'll not be surprised.

4.[SARCASM] OMG WTF R0xx0rz! Cap was Panther! Who saw that coming?!?!?!?[/SARCASM]

5. WHy doesn't someone just shoot Hawkeye? Better yet, why doesn't he kill himself since he has such a deathwish?

6. So Magneto can stop Thor's hammer but he can't stop one arrow from shooting him? And if it wasn't made of metal, he couldn't just put up a shield?

7. On another note, how come Quicksilver didn't just push him out of the way? He's fast enough to stand in front of an arrow, he's fast enough to move his dad out of the way of an arrow.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked it how it looked like Magneto stole the Mjolnir.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

Magneto was able to take Thor's hammer as far back as Ultimate War by Mark Millar


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2008)

why was pyro evil all of the sudden?


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> why was pyro evil all of the sudden?



So he could do nothing except get his hands chopped off.  Now he's actually got a reason to be evil. I really hope Valkyrie dies in the first issue of UAvengers. She's on my shitlist.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

Ultimate Spiderman was meh. Didn't really care about it. I give bendis a pass because he's so busy. I expect the next arc will pick things up.

The UFF/UXM annual was entertaining on some level. There was alot of things wrong with it, but it was interesting. I guess it also leaked what the plot of "Ultimatum" will be. Im guessin Magneto will try to turn everyone into mutants (ala 1st X-men movie). Or mutants just take over like in House of M.


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

Magneto caused such a ruckus and fucked up so much in the beginning of UXM, it's perplexing to think what he might have to do to top that. He used to bring all of New York to its knees on a daily basis.

Also, the end of UU got me thinking that Doom apparently escaped from the zombie dimension. I wonder if he brought the Magneto from that dimension back with him...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> So he could do nothing except get his hands chopped off.  Now he's actually got a reason to be evil. I really hope Valkyrie dies in the first issue of UAvengers. She's on my shitlist.



I liked Pyro in ultimate X-men


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Magneto caused such a ruckus and fucked up so much in the beginning of UXM, it's perplexing to think what he might have to do to top that. He used to bring all of New York to its knees on a daily basis.
> 
> Also, the end of UU got me thinking that Doom apparently escaped from the zombie dimension. I wonder if he brought the Magneto from that dimension back with him...



You mean that same magneto . . .





I'd imagine it would be a little hard coming back from that


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 25, 2008)

The nightmare known as Ultimates 3 is finally over... Any guesses on why Cap was playing the role of Black Panther??

JihaD


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> You mean that same magneto . . .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh  yeah, that's a wrap for him. Musta blocked that out my memory. It was pretty sudden.

Well, anyway, wonder how Doom escaped that place.

"Just make sure the record books explain that it was Victor Van Damme who carried hungry Zvilpogghua in his breast and saved the lives of six billion people. At least afford me that much..." Hell of a line to leave with. He's gonna be pissed if they didn't make those record books.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

Or did he? Ultimate Power is still a bit ambiguous as to if Doom actually did escape the zombie-verse. He does appear on the cover of Ultimatum though, so who knows.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow. Sucks to be Pietro. First his sister dies. Then he dies. Then he comes back for a crappy cameo.

And is it me, or is the Doom at the end of Ultimates look 616 Doom?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Why is Nick Fury back?


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

Why Ultimate 3 sucked . . .

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Captain America probably spoke 3 sentences in 5 issues.
2. Magneto all of a sudden cares about his kids
3. Sabretooth was owned by tigers
4. Pyro inexplicably switched sides and loses hands
5. Mastermind is dead
6. Quicksilver is dead
7. Wanda is dead
8. Hawkeye wants to be dead
9. Ultron was a sissy girl
10. Captain America let Pym talk him down
11. Why didn't Pietro just catch the bullet that Magneto could have easily stopped?
12. Juggs was owned by a dinosaur
13. Clearly contradicts UXM
14. Clearly contradicts Ultimate Origins
15. Black Panther was wasted
16. *LOEB*




Nice to see Doomsy. I hope we gets a decent explanation as to how he's back. Interesting to see how he factors into Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

And why was 
Wolverine
Pyro
Venom
Black Panther
Mastermind
Unus
Juggernaut
Donald Blake
Mistique
and Spider Man
Even there?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 26, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Why Ultimate 3 sucked . . .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Actually, Cap not speaking in this series was a plus for me. I really really really don't like Ultimate Cap. There's only so much of the "I'm a bad ass moron" attitude that I can take.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, Loeb was gonna spread that shit all over the toast.
I saw him talking to the maximoff, and then Janet telling them, "oh, yeah that's how they roll, stop being such an old lady" made me think "oh sshit, not him"


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh yeah, Loeb was gonna spread that shit all over the toast.
> I saw him talking to the maximoff, and then Janet telling them, "oh, yeah that's how they roll, stop being such an old lady" made me think "oh sshit, not him"


Not quite how I would have put it, but yeah. 

And was Reed supposed to look evil at the end of the FF/X-Men annual? I mean, he looked like that ring was a freaking bomb to kill Sue or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought the same, but I figured, oh meh, it balanced out.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> The nightmare known as Ultimates 3 is finally over... Any guesses on why Cap was playing the role of Black Panther??
> 
> JihaD


It'll explained in the "Ultimate Captain America Annual" next month.


Othrys12 said:


> Why is Nick Fury back?



he's not, that was a flashback to Ultimates 2


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2008)

Rereading Ultimate Power since it seems to be relevant again. Doom was a robot in it that turned into Terminater 2 goo, and that was never explained I don't think. He could've still been in the Zombie Zone at that point, I guess. Also, that goddess lover of Hyperion is still in the Ultimate U, I spose, so I hope they clear that up in Ultimatum and not forget about her. Also, it appears the "secret stuff" that Fury warned about is finally coming to pass now. Maybe they'll go and get Fury back soon.

The more answers I try to uncover, the more convoluted all of this becomes. Millar and co needs to iron this stuff out already. Certainly can't count on Loeb to do anything except kill quality villains.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

first 3rd of UP was by bendis, middle by JMS and last 3rd by Loeb, those issues had "march on ultimatum" stamped on the top of it.

also in case anyone was wondering WTF happened to Zarda, she'll be appearing in the "Ultimate Hulk Annual" next month


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

Who's Zarda again?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2008)

The naked Wonder Woman from Squadron Supreme.

The one who decided to go to the Ultimate Universe while Nick Fury stayed in the SS one. The character who hasn't been mentioned, referenced, or appeared in any shape or form, since Ultimate Power ended.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh. So she's like a female ultimate Sentry with no screen time? I think I remember her. Well, that's what happens when you assemble a team with teenagers, drunk playboys and sexually repressed lesbians. You'll get dumped for a pair of jugs.
Specially if you bring the baby you rescued from the wrecage caused by the monster that killed his parents and then give it to him to see what happens.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah, apparently she's been on a road trip the whole time with Ultimate Hulk


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2008)

Jesus Fucking Christ.

Who is writing this book? This is going to be cringe worthy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Loeb.

also I'm honestly wondering how the hell an annual about Peter and MJ's sex life has ANYTHING to do with Ultimatum


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh fucking hell...

It's going to be a story about her screwing the Hulks brains out.

Also about the USM thing. Obviously MJ gets prego from this encounter. The kid will be the main character of USM after Ultimatum.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Oh fucking hell...
> 
> It's going to be a story about her screwing the Hulks brains out.
> 
> Also about the USM thing. Obviously MJ gets prego from this encounter. The kid will be the main character of USM after Ultimatum.



Who said the kid is going to be the main character?? If you check the post-ultimatum cover for USM 129 with Spider-woman on it, you should get a clue who the new main charcter will be 

And didn't Peter already screw MJ?? Somewhere in volume 7 after Peter and MJ make up for the first time there is areally suggestice scene in her BEDROOM while she wearing pyjamas that screams: DO ME!!! 
Also in the same volume there is a party where MJ is dressed like hooker......not actually relevant to this topic but always worth mentioning


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

129 is an Ultimatum TIE-IN


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 129 is an Ultimatum TIE-IN



Dammit 
Ah well, as long as Loebs crapfest doesnt leave to much impact on the USM imprint


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

If only Millar wrote Ultimatum. . .


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

What pisses me off is that the Ultimate Universe is still fairly young, yet Loeb sees fit to kill off characters like they mean nothing. Two of them, Quicksilver and Wanda, are pretty significant characters. The other, Mastermind, was a character that wasn't as important but was very enjoyable. Also Unus, was introduced in one page and killed on the next. 

Additionally, Loeb fails to explain why certain characters are in the situation that they are in within the book. For example:

Why the  hell did Pyro switch sides.
How did Juggs and Sabretooth fall back into the Brotherhood.
How did Mastermind escape the Triskelion.
What happened to Mystique after issue one.
What happened to Blob after issue one.
Why does Thor talk differently.

Not to mention the many continuity issues that Ultimates 3 created.

It was also strange that Captain America and Iron Man had fairly insignificant roles in a book and on a team where they are the flagship characters.

The characterization was also fairly bad:

Hawkeye's transition from a cool/badass that does anything to avoid death to a self loathing asshole with a suicide wish.
Thor turns from a tree huggin, yet badass, hippie to a blood-lusted egotistical god with an even greater god complex always yelling and swingin his hammer.
Iron Man has more drinks than he has dialogue. He says one word in issue one, disappears for the next three issues, and contributes nothing significant in the last issue.
Cap is non existent.
Pyro and mastermind are rapists.

My fear is that Ultimatum will follow the same trend. Bad characterization. No character development. Horrendous dialogue. Continuity errors. Misuse of two great villians (Magneto and Doom). Illogical/Bad story telling. Killing off characters for "shock value" rather than for rational, significant reasons (I've read somewhere that at least one member of every major team will die).


Lets hope Millar has something left to work with after picking up the pieces left by the disaster that is Loeb.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2008)

You know what?!

FUCK JOE MAD AND HIS ART!

I'm tired of these little shits saying the only thing good about U3 is the art. No it isn't! It's stiff, unrealistic, annoyingly colored (not his fault I know...no fuck it, it is his fault! ).

This cartoony, fantasyish bullshit does not belong in my Ultimate Marvel. It belongs on Vol2 of Battle Chasers or some other shit that Mad should have finished ages ago, but he doesn't know how to stay focused on one project more than 10 hours, which is why he is nothing more than a concept artist for video game companies now!

Also fuck Ed McGuinness, who instead of shoving his pen down Loeb's eye socket, he is busy giving decent art to a shitty book that doesn't deserve it.

Rat bastards


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 27, 2008)

The real tragedy in all of this is that Loeb shares his writing studio with Geoff Johns. 



> You know what?!
> 
> FUCK JOE MAD AND HIS ART!
> 
> ...



Agreed. Ultimate Universe held a sense of realism for a while. Now that shit is . . . . . . . . . . . shit, its just shit!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Loeb should be welded to Tim Sale's hip.  Don't ask me how its even possible to weld people together I just want it done


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 27, 2008)

Some things work for some writers while other don't. Just so happens Loeb performs well out of continuity with Tim Sale, but he sucks ass at everything else.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

I stand by my flesh welding plan.

also his incontinuity stuff with batman and supes were _ok_ not as good as his stuff with Sale but still lightyears better than U3 and Rulk


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2008)

USM again is the only good issue. Really it's pretty disappointing because we all know what happens to Fury

Though I'm starting to suspect that he comes back (that is if SS vol 2 gets cancelled or is a mini)


----------



## deathgod (Sep 27, 2008)

I've finally confirmed I've lost my mind. I actually liked Ultimates 3 #5. Sure it wasn't the best story, but at this point in the book you gotta take what you can get. Hank Pym was hilarious. " Then I guess that makes me--The MOTHER FUCKER! " That was gold


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

> Ultimates 4 is in the works by Jeph Loeb and Frank Cho




Fuckity-fuck-fuck.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

don't worry, Millar's Ultimate Avengers will run concurrently so that means U4 will get eclipsed


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

> Cebulski told the audience that Damon Lindelof's scripts are all turned in for Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk, and the art will be worked on after Secret Invasion.
> 
> - Any Morbius or Man-Thing mini-series coming up? Brevoort: Not a new Man-Thing series but there is a one-shot with Spider-Man and Man-Thing in January. Morbius will be in Spider-Man post-Ultimatum. And Marvel Zombies 3 has lots of Morbius
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Is Ultimatum the end of the Ultimate Universe? Bendis [in a serious tone]: "It's the end of my relationship with Jeph Loeb."



That is how it really went


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

finally got around to seeing the Ultimates 1and 2 cartoons.  They were _meh_ certain plot changes they made were retarded (everything involving the Hulk) but some made sense (lack of Wanda and Pietro).  though lack of Hawkeye is a sin.

I just hope to god they don't make a 3rd based on Ultimates 3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2008)

deathgod said:


> I've finally confirmed I've lost my mind. I actually liked Ultimates 3 #5. Sure it wasn't the best story, but at this point in the book you gotta take what you can get. Hank Pym was hilarious. " Then I guess that makes me--The MOTHER FUCKER! " That was gold



Ultimates #3 would actually be good if it wasn't a Ultimates book (aka everyone was some new person Loeb made and it didn't follow Ultimates #1 & #2) and was intentionally marketed as a humourous book


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'd totally buy it if it were like, a book about the Harlem Globetroters after they get exposed to radioactivity from a meteor.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

Was reading USM 126 today with Parker getting the Venom suit back and facing the Ultimates. Anyway, what got me was that later, when Fury, Tony, and Cap were talking to Parker after the whole thing, Cap only said three words, "We got it." Also he looked mighty pissed during the whole exchange, like he doesn't like Parker worth a damn.

Now, this would just be mildly interesting except Fury was there, signifying that this is before UPower. Now in UPower, SM and Cap were exchanging notes behind Fury's back, showing they had a little trust thing going on (very sweet), and at the end Cap backed up SM when he convinced everyone to leave Fury in the Power-verse.

Inconsistency? Will SM and Cap bond soon? Hope it's the latter. I really like Peter with other superheros, teaming up and kicking ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't Cap save Peter in U3?


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

More like he smacked his dog Hawkeye on the nose.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

eh. Still

I want Fury back.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Was reading USM 126 today with Parker getting the Venom suit back and facing the Ultimates. Anyway, what got me was that later, when Fury, Tony, and Cap were talking to Parker after the whole thing, Cap only said three words, "We got it." Also he looked mighty pissed during the whole exchange, like he doesn't like Parker worth a damn.
> 
> Now, this would just be mildly interesting except Fury was there, signifying that this is before UPower. Now in UPower, SM and Cap were exchanging notes behind Fury's back, showing they had a little trust thing going on (very sweet), and at the end Cap backed up SM when he convinced everyone to leave Fury in the Power-verse.
> 
> Inconsistency? Will SM and Cap bond soon? Hope it's the latter. I really like Peter with other superheros, teaming up and kicking ass.



Funny you mention this. I finally got a chance at reading Ultimate Power yesterday and somehow that story doesnt make much sense. There are bigger things than your Cap-Spiderman "inconcistency"

- In vol 19 of USM Peter keeps asking were Fury is to Carol Danvers while he was the one who ratted him out
- The story is set after Ultimates 2, but why-o-why cant Hulk conrol himself
- The hell was everyboy so willing to give Fury up, the dude has done worse things, but for this everybody is happy to get rid of him. Whyy are they acting out of character???
- Oww and why was Peter swinging with Kitty Pryde. Following the USM timeline he should be with Mary Jane.....
- From plot perspective this story made little sense. Why was Doom even there. Shouldnt Fury know that Doom went to the zombierverse in UFF#32
- And why is Fury such a retard. He doesnt trust Reed so he runs to DOOM!!! to help him 

And I'm pretty sure there are more things that dont fit. The only thing that saved this book was Lands art...

Oww and would it be to easy to blame Loeb for all of this


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Funny you mention this. I finally got a chance at reading Ultimate Power yesterday and somehow that story doesnt make much sense. There are bigger things than your Cap-Spiderman "inconcistency"
> 
> - In vol 19 of USM Peter keeps asking were Fury is to Carol Danvers while he was the one who ratted him out
> - The story is set after Ultimates 2, but why-o-why cant Hulk conrol himself
> ...



Yah. I don't think there's any explaining of Fury's decision to trust Doom. But for the other stuff I've just been assuming that the parts in the other books that made UPower not make sense are just happening before UPower. So far this guess cures most of the inconsistencies.

I'm guessing that USM, UXM, and UFF are all happening somewhere between Ultimates 2 and UPower, and Ulti 3 and Ultimatum are happening after UPower. Then again, maybe even Ulti 3 is before UPower; it's possible since the team was already on their own.

It would be easiest to just think there was no Ultimate Power, but annual Hulk will apparently address it for the first time ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> *
> And I'm pretty sure there are more things that dont fit. The only thing that saved this book was Lands art...
> *
> Oww and would it be to easy to blame Loeb for all of this



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thats why I love Lands arts


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

I like glueing greg land's art to the ceiling.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



posting in appreciation of lulz


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I like glueing greg land's art to the ceiling.



You're right......this is by far the smartest thing that can be done with this book


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm guessing the current USM arc is a flashback, notice how there's no indication that Aunt May knows Peter and Spider-Man.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm guessing the current USM arc is a flashback, notice how there's no indication that Aunt May knows Peter and Spider-Man.



Well she does say, "We have a trust, me and you." That's kind of an indication. Hopefully she knows cuz the timeline is really fuct as is.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

she's refering to the deal they had earlier in the series when Aunt May almosr kicked Peter out.

Also I'm pissed that they removed the Electro/Venom fight, that was hands down the best part of the video game


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ultimates #3 would actually be good if it wasn't a Ultimates book (aka everyone was some new person Loeb made and it didn't follow Ultimates #1 & #2) and was intentionally marketed as a humourous book



Ultimates 3= All-Star Batman and Robin

Just imagine Cap screaming: " I'm the God Damned Captain!!! 

JihaD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2008)

For those that try to make sense of Ultimate Power

Here is the reason


*Spoiler*: __ 




Loeb






Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is there any more of this hilarious parody?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Bendis tried to take it in a pure action move then he gave up, JMS tried to inject a plot then he gave up, _then_ Loeb got it.  That crossover was doomed


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis tried to take it in a pure action move then he gave up, JMS tried to inject a plot then he gave up, _then_ Loeb got it.  That crossover was doomed



Ahh dont be like that. We were on a stroll to make it seem like it was all on Loeb 

Anyway, for those who have read the Ultamte Galaktus trilogy, is it worth reading, or does it fall in the same category as Ultimate Power???


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Ahh dont be like that. We were on a stroll to make it seem like it was all on Loeb
> 
> Anyway, for those who have read the Ultamte Galaktus trilogy, is it worth reading, or does it fall in the same category as Ultimate Power???



I think so. It's a bit confusing since the Silver Surfer in UFF is completely different from the ones in Gah Lak Tus, but it's decent and it doesn't really make a buncha holes.

My favorite part is the beginning with the Ultimates and X-Men at odds. Funny stuff I thought. Also pretty scary.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is there any more of this hilarious parody?



A few pages I skipped but that's the only issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

stop posting broken images Banhammer


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't get why they are broken, they work on my pc, the library, and in the laptop at the house.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

That picture doesn't work for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

goddamnit, just go to 4thletter.net


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ending of "I knew it! Now we get our massively horny revenge!" is just too funny. I can't stop laughing or smiling widely, and I'm at work.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> goddamnit, just go to 4thletter.net



better idea: learn to post images


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> better idea: learn to post images



I've been able to post and see pictures everywhere except from that website


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

then rehost


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright you smarmy cunts. I don't always see eye to eye with Banhammer but at least he is trying. It isn't his fault his computer is a large piece of mythril ore crafted by the stalwart hands of middle-earth dwarves and powered by the heart of the great beast J?rmungandr. 

And while this rig is a reliable old bitch that no start-up error should ever claim, it is understandable that it would have some web-related issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

Hate that Valkyrie bitch. She needs to either show tits or gtfo.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Hate that Valkyrie bitch. She needs to either show tits or gtfo.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 30, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Hate that Valkyrie bitch. She needs to either show tits or gtfo.



She can show her tits and then gtfo.
But seriously, just giving her powers destroys one of the best issues of Ultimates 2. I found the Ultimate Defenders one of the best things to happen to the Ultimate universe and now I'm crying inside when I see her.

The main problem with this universe is the fact that it starts to look like the mainstream universe. The difference was always clear when UU had a "small" population of superpowered people. But now with whores like Valkyrie getting powers, the need for alternate costumes (black panther ), introduction of characters without plot relevance (or fanbase: who gives a fuck about Ka-Zar or Shanna) it seems like Marvel is heading the 616 direction with the universe.

The tight focus of this universe slowly seems to dissapear. Can't wait for Carol Danvers to "discover" her powers


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> she's refering to the deal they had earlier in the series when Aunt May almosr kicked Peter out.
> 
> Also I'm pissed that they removed the Electro/Venom fight, that was hands down the best part of the video game



True  but i was kinda getting tired of buying issues of things i already knew of and just kinda wanted to move the story along


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

If she were named Nipples, I'd dislike her less, I'll give you that.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2008)

To EVERYONE who has ever bitched about Ultimate Continuity:

READ *MARCH ON ULTIMATUM SAGA*

it pretty puts ALL Ultimate stories into one complete timeline (yes this includes War of the Symbiotes)


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sorry Banhammer, but I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2008)

G/*********** * * * **** * * ** * * * ** * * ***


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2008)

ok after finally finishing March on Ultimatum Saga, here's the timeline:

Dawn of time - UFF goes back in time to save life ("Crossover" arc of UFF)

7000BC - Lemuria/Atlantis war. Namor imprisoned. Hyrdra destroys Atlantis and lemuria.

AD1483 - "Devils" arc of UFF

1777 - Skrulls first arrive on earth

1904 - vision crashes in Russia

WWII era 
- Skrulls helping out Nazis
-Logan and Nick Fury kidnapped.  Fury becomes super soldier, escapes. Logan sent to what would become Weapon X.  
-Steve Rogers becomes Captain America, disappears after stopping skrull nuke.

- Canadians make Logan a mutant

-Russians make robots with vision parts

- Tony Stark born, events of Ultimate Iron Man I play out.

- magneto meets Xavier, start savage land community.  Wanda creates Dinosaurs

- Vision starts fixing itself

- Ultimate Iron Man II happens

- Wolverine saves Nick Fury

- Fury in charge of remaking super soldier serum.  hulk kills Peter Parker's parents.

- Ultimate Daredevil and Ultimate Elektra minis both happen

-Mags and X have falling out.  X is crippled now

- Xavier starts X-men, breaks up with Emma Frost

- Reed Richards joins Baxter Building, begins work on N-Zone project

- "Power and Responsibility" arc of USM (first arc)

- "Learning Curve" arc of USM

- Tomorrow People arc of UXM (first arc)

- "Double Trouble" arc of USM

- "Return to Weapon X" and "World Tour" arcs of UXM

- "Legacy" arc of USM

- First half of Ultimates 1 (return of Cap and hulk rampage)

- "Public Scrutiny" arc of USM

- 2nd half of Ultimates 1 (skrull invasion); Peter Wisdom makes himself the leader

- "Venom" arc of USM

- "Hellfire and Brimstone" arc of UXM

- Ultimate War mini & "Return of the King" arc of UXM

- "Irresponsible" arc of USM

- "Cats & Kings" arc of USM

- Ultimate Six mini

- "Hollywood" arc of USM

- "New Mutants" and "Tempest" arcs of UXM

- "The Fantastic" arc of UFF (first arc)

- "Doom" arc of UFF

- "Carnage", "Superstars", "Hobgoblin" and "Warriors" arcs of USM

- "Cry Wolf" and "Ultimate Sacrifice" arcs of UXM

- "N-Zone" arc of UFF

- *ULTIMATE GALAKTUS TRILOGY*

- "Crossover", "Tomb of Namor", "President Thor" and "Frightful" arcs of UFF

- "The Most Dangerous Game" arc of UXM

- First half of Ultimates 2 (thor imprisoned)

- Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #1

- "Magnetic North" arc of UXM

- "Deadpool" arc of USM

- Second half of Ultimates 2 (liberators)

- "Phoenix?", "Magical" and "Breaking Point" arcs of UXM

- "God War" arc of UFF

- Ultimate Clone Saga

- "Cable", "Aftermath", "The Underneath" and "Sentinels" arcs of UXM

- "War of the Symbiotes" arc of USM

- "Silver Surfer" arc of UFF

- *Ultimate Power*

- "Ghosts" and "Four Cubed" arcs of UFF

- "Ultimate Knights" arc of USM

- "Apocalypse" arc of UXM

- "Death of a Goblin" arc of USM

- "Spider-Man and his Amazing Friends"

- "Salem's Seven" arc of UFF

- Ultimate Human mini

- "Absolute Power" arc of UXM

- Ultimates 3

- UFF/UXM annuals


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok if all that shit happens after Ultimates 2...then why the fuck is Nick Fury still in charge of the Ultimates?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2008)

Because Jeph Loeb happened


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

Bendis wrote the beginning of UP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2008)

But it was Loeb's idea to get rid of Fury


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

what does that have to do with your initial claim that it was Loeb's fault that Fury was in charge of the Ultimates in the beginning of UP? 

ball is in your court


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2008)

It was Loeb's idea to get rid of Fury. It was either a spur of the moment choice or he planned it and decided not to tell Bendis (either way is a incredibly stupid way of writing)

How do I know this? In "Death of a Goblin" (which was being released concurrently with Ultimate Power), Peter says 'Where's Fury'. If Bendis knew what was going to happen in the conclusion of Ultimate Power then he wouldn't write that (because it's a major continuity error).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

to me it seemed obvious that Bendis knew Fury was being exiled, just that he didn't read the Loeb's scripts to see how exactly it would happen


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I find it believable that Bendis wouldn't know that Loeb planned to make Peter be the one to screw over Fury with a shit eating grin causing the rest of the cast to apply the same grin and boot him out the Ultimate Door.

It just doesn't mesh well with how the Bendis has been characterizing the two, but that may change with War of the Symbiotes so who knows. Maybe Fury turned CarnageStacy into the ultimate assassin or something?

Problem with Ultimate Marvel is that their is no grounding event to say that "blank happens before, blank happens after" I mean even with that chopped together timeline they now got, you have to realize that the writers obviously don't know what the hell the placement of their storylines are beforehand. And this probably comes from an editorial staff that just doesn't give a darn.

And while this could all probably be answered with that fucking lazy peice of shit argument that will obvioiusly spew out of these asshole's mouths "Nick Fury was teaming up with them, not ordering them", it still is a classic case of lazy editing.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

on the whole I got to give them credit for writting the timeline in a way that makes sense, I mean now that I look back at it all it doesn't seem _that_ crazy that all Ultimate stories take place over the course of one year.  you could tell the guy who had to write this spent a SHIT LOAD of time rereading every ultimate story.



but the "saga" issue kinda skipped around the issue of "order/team up" but the way its written kinda of makes it seem like they were "teaming up"

also apparently thr Silver Sable arc is no longer in continuity and has been retconned replaced with "War of the Symbiotes"

oh and the saga issue said that the venom suit was apparently a sub project to supplement the super soldier program


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Honestly I've seen forum posters make similar timelines with more examples from source material, less clutter, and far more belivable theories for the positioning.

Luckily as this is official the reasonings going into it don't have to go far beyond "because we said so".

<shrug> I suppose this is the best we're gonna get, but I can't help but feel this is the gospel of the anti-christ and the entire Universe is preparing to be judged as either faithful or heretic.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't trust Loeb to pull off a good Ultimatum, but Finch's art is sexay.




Hope Loeb doesn't kill off Sabretooth again


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice scans BH.

Is that Black Panther I see there with Magnetos peeps?



rocklee0036 said:


> Don't trust Loeb to pull off a good Ultimatum, but Finch's art is sexay.



_*Looks at the Blob*_

Also, Lol at him holding a chicken leg and sandwich.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

So is Toad still with the X-Men or... wtf?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

there apparently WAS a real Black Panther, also art on the Ultimate Captain America annual looks cool


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Ultimate Marvel is dead to me...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

you've said those words so many times its the new "loeb is gay"


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

I think toad for pyro is a bad trade


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Guffaw...

Toad was Cyclop's new butt buddy. Pyro was the weakest link in Bishops New X-Men.

God that seems like forever ago. Remember how Kirkman introduced Cable kinda killed off Xavier, introduced Bishop, introduced Pyro, and had the whole Sentinel storyline...and then he pulled the fucking Dallas trick on us and now everything is back to fucking...

The Magical Arc...remember that shit?

Ultimate X-Men is where it was in 2006.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Magical Arc 

Toad is in limbo nao I guess. Maybe Phoenix ate him since he didn't fit snugly one way or the other.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

i'd like it more if Magician was actually killed off


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

God forbid he shows up in Ultimatum.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

even Loeb is ignoring Kirkman


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Loeb ignored the Ultimate Universe, period.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

he flashback referenced Millar Ultimates so he at least skimmed through the books.

plus he got the genders right


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Don't trust Loeb to pull off a good Ultimatum, but Finch's art is sexay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is Quicksilver in that picture?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 3, 2008)

Why does Whit Hair boob lady seem out of place


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

new promo


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 3, 2008)

That pic would be so hot if Loeb's name weren't on it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

David Finch's art is win.

I'm guessing Magneto will die by the end of the event. If he's going WWIII.


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2008)

Loeb and Finch know Ultimate Thor's hammer doesn't look like that, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Ultimate Odin "just gives" Thor a backtruck ful of Uru weapons.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if Wasp is still white. . .


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm curious why she was asian to be begin with, I mean her last name was *Van Dyne*


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 3, 2008)

Remember, in USM Annual 3, it'll be revealed that Kitty was the one who made Peter debut. Or at least was pretty darn close to it.

*Remembers the Ultimate Deadpool arc tidbit where she whispers something to Peter and is smiling like a naughty girl afterwards*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Remember, in USM Annual 3, it'll be revealed that Kitty was the one who made Peter debut. Or at least was pretty darn close to it.



que????


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont get it either


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 4, 2008)

You don't get it because YOU DIDN'T SUSPECT THE BUTLER DID IT


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh NOOOO!!!!!! Not Jarvis!!!

Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## shit (Oct 4, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Remember, in USM Annual 3, it'll be revealed that Kitty was the one who made Peter *get a boner*. Or at least was pretty darn close to it.
> 
> *Remembers the Ultimate Deadpool arc tidbit where she whispers something to Peter and is smiling like a naughty girl afterwards*



Now it makes sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not like it was some bigass dectetive mistery, I mean, there was just her being randomly shot in the gut by no aperent reason wich caused alot of people to randomly fight each other.


And didn't she flirt with Vision II, not Ultron?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

it was ultron


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 4, 2008)

Guess I should have posted this first.



> _ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN ANNUAL #3
> The relationship between Peter Parker and Mary Jane is one of the most iconic and popular romances in all of comics -- and in this very special issue by series writer Brian Michael Bendis (SECRET INVASION), and red-hot artist David Lafuente [HELLCAT], *that relationship delves into an area never before seen in any Spider-Man comic!* Destined to be one of the most controversial issues of the year! _


According to Bendis, the issue will deal with Peter's virginity. Hence . . .


And while we're at it.
internet


> The Ultimate Spider-Man Annual will deal with Peter Parker?s virginity, *and the introduction of Ultimate Mysterio, **although Bendis was coy about how the latter affects the former.*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

we all knew this when the solicits came out months ago, it was just that the way you wrote your post made no sense


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh that. 

Well . . . Sorry ?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

so what are the odds that Hawk-Owl and Woody will play major roles in Ultimatum?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And didn't she flirt with Vision II, not Ultron?


Vision was a gir... you know what. 


Kilowog said:


> so what are the odds that Hawk-Owl and Woody will play major roles in Ultimatum?


Like a million to one! But I still love that series.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

indeed, even though it was only created as gimmick, though it was infinitely better than Marville (which to me is a legitimate reason as to why Quesada/Jemas should have been shot and thrown into a ditch)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Marville sucked so bad, I think I put it down after readin the first three pages.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Vision was a gir... you know what.
> 
> Like a million to one! But I still love that series.


Vision II says I. The one pym made wasn't a girl was it? Not that I think something as feeble as gender would stop Ultimate Wanda



LIL_M0 said:


> Marville sucked so bad, I think I put it down after readin the first three pages.



What is this marville you speak of?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

No, Vision was the robot that scared away Gah Lak Tus. She's gold and has bewbs. 

Marville was a crappy comic that dissed DC (but in a mean spirited, non-competative way).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

Marville was dog shit there is absolutely no other way about it, if you like Marvilel you need to be sterilized, I'm sorry but that's the fact


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Marville had hawt chicks on the covers though but statistically, that a telltale sign that a book will suck.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

also the fact that Jemas/Quesada made the book for the sole perpose of failing (this is a fact they both admitted it)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Did I mention how much better Ultimatum 3 and the promo piece look compared to those shitty looking covers to issue one ans two? I don't know if it was the inkers doing or what but there's a incredibly noticable difference.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, Vision was the robot that scared away Gah Lak Tus. She's gold and has bewbs.
> 
> Marville was a crappy comic that dissed DC (but in a mean spirited, non-competative way).



But in Ultimates Two Hank pym designed two robots. Ultron and Vision II


Looking back, it's a greater lol when we think of ultimate origins


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *But in Ultimates Two Hank pym designed two robots. Ultron and Vision II*
> 
> 
> Looking back, it's a greater lol when we think of ultimate origins


 I read Ultimates 2 yesterday. I'm afraid you are mistaken.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

Would you please read again the part where he pleads with Fury. I'dd hate to buy it again just to find a scan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

It would appear that I, in fact, was the one who made a mistake by mistaking you mistakeness.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

So, did she hit on ultron or vision II?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

ultron you fool


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

It was "Ultron" that she hit on. You really can't tell the difference. 

*uploading Ultimates 2, issue 6, page 7


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

You can't blame me for wanting U3 to be as contradictive as possible.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

yes I can because I wasted 3 minutes of my time checking, 3 minutes I will never get back ever in my life and here I am wasting more time mocking you


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, there IS a noticable difference. Vision Two has a small diamond like shape on it's forehead, just like Ultimate Vision.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes I can because I wasted 3 minutes of my time checking, 3 minutes I will never get back ever in my life and here I am wasting more time mocking you


Wich you still have to work a little better at


LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, there IS a noticable difference. Vision Two has a small diamond like shape on it's forehead, just like Ultimate Vision.



Damn 


Well, she still didn't create the dinosaurs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, she still didn't create the dinosaurs


It depends on mainly one thing: the timeline of Wolverine's "I banged Magnetos wife and then came back later and wanted to bang his daughter" story in comparrison to Xavier's "we stuck Wolverine in a tube ans stole his powers to kill velociraptors" story.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm sure they must connect in some way since Colliete/Pokaski/Loeb have plotted it all together


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that I think about it, it just seems too strange that Captain America would disguise himself in a black suit and call himself the Black Panther. I really don't think Loeb can come up with a good enough excuse for that one in the Annual. Even if he does, I still won't believe it. It seems more of a case of Loeb just wanting to shove as many characters in to one book without any logical reason.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

well the preview proves there WAS a real BP, anything beyond that is beyond me.  guessing maybe BP dies and this is a tribute or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

I just want to know how Aunt May didn't know her sister was dead, like ten years before she was replaced by SHIELD agants? LMDs? Holograms? Somebody help me out here... 


Also, ten bucks says Sam Wilson is Black Panther, based off of the Ultimates 2 Annual or based off of Loeb not reading it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

what do you mean 10 years?  May/ben RAISED Pete


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what do you mean 10 years? May/ben RAISED Pete


I mean in that video during the Venom arc, Peter was at least 8-10 years old (based on comparing his age with Eddie Brocks). So her sister had to be dead for at least 10 years. How could you not know who your family was. Did they not reminisce over old times?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

lack of foresight on Bendis' part


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Marville had hawt chicks on the covers though but statistically, that a telltale sign that a book will suck.



That explains why 95% of Marvel books suck dog crap


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 5, 2008)

Why would anyone want to suck dog crap? You eat it 

95% is an over statement.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

list from Marvel.com of the top 10 best Ultimate Villians

10: Kraven
09: Doc Ock
08: Venom
07: The Brotherhood
06: Dr. Doom
05: Kingpin
04: Black Widow
03: Magneto
02: Green Goblin
01: Loki


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

Joe Quesada said:
			
		

> 1) No one is safe!
> 2) Every team will sustain a loss of an original cast member!
> 3) Jeph Loeb dances the Macarena.



**


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 5, 2008)

Magneto should have been #1.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

No he shouldn't. Considering he was beaten up by a doped Russian body-builder who was in the closest in his second outing then he really doesn't have much going for him

He's going down the path of his 616 name-sake, stupidly written with the occasional bursts of coolness


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 5, 2008)

He blew up the Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I mean in that video during the Venom arc, Peter was at least 8-10 years old (based on comparing his age with Eddie Brocks). So her sister had to be dead for at least 10 years. How could you not know who your family was. Did they not reminisce over old times?



Mephisto did it.

It's magic!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2008)

In the Ultimate-verse, we call him 'Loeb'


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> list from Marvel.com of the top 10 best Ultimate Villians
> 
> 10: Kraven
> 09: Doc Ock
> ...



Kraven? Really? I don't really think Doom deserves a spot either, he hasn't really done much, and I never found him very entertaining so far, just seems like his name is up there cus he's Dr. Doom. But I guess the Ultimate Universe doesn't really have a lot of big baddies to choose from. 

I'd also put Venom higher up on the list. I think of all the villains, he probably got the best overhaul, at least that I can think of, in the ultimate universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

doom and namor are among the best frickin badasses in Ultimaverse


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will admit that the scene where Doom shoots down the FF with an old-school bazooka was very cool, but nothing else about him really struck a chord with me. At least nothing I can remember now.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Zombie fucker?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Zombie fucker?



Well actually is was Reed in his body who went against the zombie FF4, and we all know Reed is smarter than Victor 

Unless you mean the Doom in the Zombieverse. We still didn't got an explanation how he fucked over those Zombies. But since Loeb is writing Ultimatum it will be some lame-ass explanation. 
Loeb should beg Millar to come up with a plot how Doom escaped from the zombies.....


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Reed with Doom's skills.
Doom with atlantean knowledge is more powerfull than Thor


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Ultimate Doc Ock is more prevalent than either Venom or the Green Goblin.

Yes this includes Ultimate Clone Saga you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I still hate it, and I still hate that they gave him Magneto Powers, but I'll admit that Doc Ock did screw Peter over than any other person at that moment.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, he pretty fuck'en awesome.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

So does Ultimate Origins make Captain America meeting Wolverine during WWII (Ultimate War) non canon? He implies Wolverine was already a mutant when they fought together, but Origins clearly shows the Canadian government had him on lock down for years.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

he could have just been "lucky"


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

Who do you think Loeb will kill off in Ultimatum?

My guesses are:

Magneto
Sabretooth
Human Torch
Hank Pym
Hawkeye
Beast


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

Magneto - Main villain of a crossover event usually gets killed.  so I think this is a maybe

Sabretooth - he's already dead, which is a damn shame cause I wanted there to be a resolution between him and Wolverine

Human Torch - Bendis might want to use him in USM.

Hank Pym - maybe.

Hawkeye - I sure hope not since Millar is coming back

Beast - he's already died once, his death would have no impact


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah... I guess it's kind of a nice thought that Wolverine was a badass even before he got a healing factor...but that isn't what Millar was implying in Ultimate War which in essence is <shrug> worthy.

Hmm...could an ongoing WWII comic in 616 work?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Magneto - Main villain of a crossover event usually gets killed.  so I think this is a maybe
> 
> Sabretooth - he's already dead, which is a damn shame cause I wanted there to be a resolution between him and Wolverine
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure magneto is gone after Ultimatum

Sabretooth should still be alive after ultimates 3. Gun shots shouldn't be enough to put him down for good. I'm guessing Loeb will kill him off for "shock value" in a fight with Wolverine for no apparent reason (Wolverine #55 I HATE you )

The rest, since it was stated a member on every major team will die, I decided to go for

Fantastic four: Ultimate Fantastic Four/X-men annual, if it holds true, has Johnny Storm dying.

Ultimates: Gotta be either Pym or Hawkeye

X-Men: I chose beast (even though he's my favorite character) because he just seems so insignificant in the Ultimate universe.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

no way in hell Beast is dying.

also I sure hope Wolverine doesn't kill Sabretooth that would be absolutely retarded since Wolverine is his dad


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought it was decided Wolverine wasn't Sabretooth's father.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

Cable (future Wolverine) said he was.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, if I recall correctly, Cable asked if he discovered the truth about Sabretooth yet. He never explicitly stated they were father and son. Although it can obviously be interpreted that way.

UXM #89, Wolverine said Sabretooth's scent proved they weren't father and son, or at least he believes so.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

he also mentioned finding "Sabretooth's mom"


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he knew Sabretooth's mom. Or maybe Sabretooth's mother may prove the claim false. Still doesn't prove he's the father. I think the writer left it open for someone else to play with later on.

Cable could have just said that to throw Wolverine off or to get him to believe that Cable is Wolverine from the future.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

but he WAS the Wolverine of the future.

either way, I want that plot line answered


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> but he WAS the Wolverine of the future.
> 
> either way, I want that plot line answered



I know he WAS, but Wolverine didn't believe him at first. So Cable said something that would sway Wolverine's belief. Doesn't make it true. He also could have said it to mess with Wolverine's head, throw him off his game, as Cable admitted he clearly couldn't fight Wolverine fairly (like Cap did in Ultimate War).

Agreed, I would like to see this plot thread resolved.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 6, 2008)

Speaking of Cable, is he still alive in the Ult. Verse?  I can't remember what happened to him after the Apoc thing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2008)

The Ultimate-verse is turning into the 616-verse so no-one will be 'dead'


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you guys are forgetting...that the bird is the word.

(this is how much I hate Ultimate Universe...)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2008)

question mark


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

family guy


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2008)

Reread UXM volumes 1 and 2 (Tomorrow People and Return to Weapon X) and it's stated that Wolverine's got adamantium on his bones. Since both Colossus and Hulk were able to tear Wolverine in half, adamantium isn't indestructible like in the Marvel Universe Proper.

I dub this piece of trivia slightly interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2008)

joints. Wolverine aint got the 'mantium in his joints.
And you forgot Apocalipse riped him one too.


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> joints. Wolverine aint got the 'mantium in his joints.
> And you forgot Apocalipse riped him one too.



Well that makes sense.

And Apocalypse was retconned so I forgot most of it.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 7, 2008)

There are a number of incidences that call into question the durability of adamantium in the Ultimate Universe:

Hulk rips Wolverine in half
Colossus tears off Wolverine's leg
One of Sabretooth's adamantium claws are broken
Hulk broke an adamantium needle
Longshot snapped Lady Deathstrike's neck
Apocalypse rips Wolverine's arm


In Wolverine's case, it's mentioned that his joints aren't adamantium. Longshot alters probability. Hulk is F'n Hulk. Can't come up with explaination for Sabretooth.

UXM#2 Colonel Wraith says adamantium is *semi-indestructible*.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2008)

Sabretooth has always been known as a poor man's wolverine. Probably the melding of the metal to his bones was faulty and caused the bone claw to snap.
Can't explain his constant decapitation though


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

aside from the claw and needle, I attributed all those to joint failure


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> There are a number of incidences that call into question the durability of adamantium in the Ultimate Universe:
> 
> Hulk rips Wolverine in half
> Colossus tears off Wolverine's leg
> ...



Mephisto did it.

Magic, putting a band-aid on the plotholes of the Marvel universes since 2005...


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 8, 2008)

Please don't bring the fail of One More Day into the Ultimate Universe. It's enough that we have The Loeb.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

art previews:

Ultimate Captain America Annual #1



Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #3


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2008)

I love this line they wrote for teh Ultimate Spider-man Annual:

"The relationship between Peter Parker and Mary Jane is one of the most iconic and popular romances in all of comics "

I just want to add to it "except in the marvel universe"


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeph Loeb....SUPERSTAR!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I love this line they wrote for teh Ultimate Spider-man Annual:
> 
> "The relationship between Peter Parker and Mary Jane is one of the most iconic and popular romances in all of comics "
> 
> I just want to add to it "except in the marvel universe"



Oh so fucking true.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Should we not open a poll or something for USM annual so we can all vote if Spidey will be getting the action


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

new promo


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmmm......... Now that's interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah I'm intrigued since Strange *Jr.* has only made appearances in USM at this point


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2008)

maybe that's strange sr?


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 9, 2008)

@Banhammer: Those were my thoughts.

Maybe Pa Strange is the one who'll repair this mess, while one-shotting Mags in the process ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 9, 2008)

It does resemble the elder Dr Strange more. But it could also be the younger one.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

another promo


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2008)

Illuminati anyone?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #5 preview_


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2008)

I spot a Toad. 
Also, I feel a need to post this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llgunu-FlX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

The Ult Cap annual has nice art


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

better on the eyes than Joe Mad's bloody inks 


and I mean bloody as in blood not in the english way


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Art-wise, Ultimates 3 would be an excellent book if they tacked on 'Poster Book' at the end of the name


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

More Ultimatum promos


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

ok now they're just all over the place


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Those promo pieces are lulz worthy.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Dazzler just threw me off. They're probably doing the same thing they did with all those Secret Invasion "Who do you Trust" promos. There was like a Doctor Doom skrull, and a Pheonix skrull, even though they had nothing to do with SI.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

well Dazzler was said to be one of the strongest mutants in the Ult. U....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well Dazzler was said to be one of the strongest mutants in the Ult. U....


Yeah. Bishop said that or hinted toward the fact.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

True, but shes never really been than important. I hope she does develop some more. She's is one of the more interesting "ultimatized" characters. The disco dazzler in the 616 universe really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> True, but shes never really been than important. I hope she does develop some more. She's is one of the more interesting "ultimatized" characters. The disco dazzler in the 616 universe really doesn't do it for me.


 I think she's an almagam of two characters, Jubilee and 616 Dazzler


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Could be. But there is a Ultimate Jubilee now, though we don't know much about her.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

the whole is greater than the sum of the parts, this madness


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Could be. But *there is a Ultimate Jubilee now*, though we don't know much about her.


Really, where? She probably goes to Spidey's school. ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

She's a part of Ultimate version of Alpha Flight. Ironically, she's a huge Dazzler fan. Even wears a dazzler T-shirt when they attack the X-men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

She actually kinda looks like Dazzler too.

Since it's pretty much confirmed UXM will end, will we see Alpha Flight again. Was the thing with Rogue knowing Vindicator resolved or was it left hanging?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the last three books of UXM will tie up all of the loose threads dealing with Rogue. I know the Vindicator link will bw explained.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah the last 3 issues of UFF and UXM tie into Ultimatum.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm hoping Vindicator is Gambit, but it's doubtful. Wouldn't really make much sense either, but hey when has anything made sense in the Ultimate universe lately.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

So because an evil robot dressed like than and decided to destroy humanity, Hank Pym (being the transuniversal douche that he is) decides to steal his clothes...


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh God. They keep shelling them out. 

I called it didn't I.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

Well all of the people shown actaully are plot, if you can call it that, relevant.

Wolverine: is the cause of mutants.  
Dazzler: Strongest Mutant
Yellow Jacket:  Rebuilt Ultron with Doom Tech
Xavier: Made Banshee
Mags: Family got killed

Am I missing someone?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Back to the hank pym pic:

Is he running or doing a knock-off version of ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well all of the people shown actaully are plot, if you can call it that, relevant.
> 
> Wolverine: is the cause of mutants.
> Dazzler: Strongest Mutant
> ...



Doctor Strange.

Dazzler the most powerful mutant? I woulda guessed it was Jean, Magneto, or Magician.




* 1000th Post*


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Who the hell is drawing these?

It's like someone knew he was working with shit and phoned in the entire promotion campaign.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Doctor Strange.
> 
> Dazzler the most powerful mutant? I woulda guessed it was Jean, Magneto, or Magician.
> 
> ...


He is so mysterious he has to have a part in Ultimatum 

Congrat on 1000


NeoDMC said:


> Who the hell is drawing these?
> 
> It's like someone knew he was working with shit and phoned in the entire promotion campaign.


It looks like Mcguiness (sp?) at least on YJ


----------



## shit (Oct 10, 2008)

Pym is the only Ultimate so far on these promos. Figures the rest of the team would have to pay the ultimate price for something that dumbass did.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ultimate Dazzler is a powerful mutant?

She can do more than turn sound into light?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

That's Yellow Jacket Pym has only been Ant/Giant-man in the UU


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Dazzler is a powerful mutant?
> 
> She can do more than turn sound into light?



Bishop said that in the future she completely mastered her power, omega level status was vaguely implied


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Dazzler is a powerful mutant?
> 
> She can do more than turn sound into light?



Yeah, Bishop mentions she can make air molecules (and possibly other kinds of molecules) explode.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

y halo thar



Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Origins #5 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't catch that. It was hidden under all those pretty pictures


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if anyone remembers that the UXM and UFF are still teenagers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

You mean the writers? Probably not. I think Cyclops and Jean are (young) adults now. In one book Jean said something about being 20.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at Liz in UXM #96. I will slap anyone if they can tell me she's still a young teenager with a straight face


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Look at Liz in UXM #96. I will slap anyone if they can tell me she's still a young teenager with a straight face


I'm pretty sure you're talking about Liz in this pic. In the artist's defense, you'd be surprised at the rate that girls physically mature. Liz is Spdey's age, like 15 or 16. I went to visit my mom and my little sister (who is 16) last week. My sister has a friend (who is also 16) that I initially mistook for being a grown woman.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, I've seen some teens that could put her to shame, but I get your point.

I think I read that Cyclops was 19. In some comics he appears way older than that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Johnny Storm is like 17 but sometimes he appears as old as his 616 counterpart...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're talking about Liz in this pic. In the artist's defense, you'd be surprised at the rate that girls physically mature. Liz is Spdey's age, like 15 or 16. I went to visit my mom and my little sister (who is 16) last week. *My sister has a friend (who is also 16) that I initially mistook for being a grown woman.*




So you're not only gay and a chitauri but you're also a pedo?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> So you're not only gay and a chitauri but you're also a pedo?


​


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

according to Bendis, only 9 months have passed from when Peter got his Spider-Powers to the when he met Magneto.  Pete's 16th birthday will occur some point after Ultimatum


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 11, 2008)

According to the opening of vol 13 "Hobgobin" 9 months have passed then since Peter was bitten. And we're now with vol 20/21 so you would say that he should be close to a year now.
Also I remmeber an old interview were Bendis states that he liked to age the character every 100 issues, but I guess he changes his mind or something. I also doubt that Bendis has a personal timeline for USM, since this wouldn't be the first inconsistency


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ aging characters. He's going to stay 16 until Marvel have milked the Ultimate nipple dry

Which is roughly 20 or so years


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

he's 15, also Bendis says he will be doing a birthday issue after ultimatum


----------



## Hellion (Oct 12, 2008)

That doesn't help when the Ultimates have like yearly gaps and what not


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

*OFFICIAL sneak peak at one of the new scripts of Ultimate Hulk vs Wolverine*



> PAGE THREE
> 
> Panel One
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

Logan gonna regrow one of his legs like Deadpool does his fingers? Bet that'll hurt like hell.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2008)

Not interested in sneak peaks -- I want the real damn thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not interested in sneak peaks -- I want the real damn thing.


Damn straight!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

so I was reading Wizard and apparently Loeb was working on an Ultimate Wolverine ongoing with Michael Turner, the project derailed after MT died.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so I was reading Wizard and apparently Loeb was working on an Ultimate Wolverine ongoing with Michael Turner, the project derailed after MT died.



u think the evolution story line was orginaly meant for ultimate wolverine?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

R.I.P Michael Turner. But thank God that never happened. I know that sounded bad, but it's the Loeb we're talking about here. Everything he's touched lately goes bad. It's enough I suffered his run on 616 Wolverine. He's terrible when it comes to Wolverine dialogue, and I doubt he knows the difference between 616 and Ultimate Universe (hence Ultimate Thor). Now if Turner were just to draw an Ultimate Wolverine series without dialogue, I would call it vastly superior than anything Loeb has shitted out recently.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Even witnessing Hulk, I'm not sure Loeb knows he's in the 616verse


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

Hulk = Marvel's ASB&RtBW.

Though All-Star Batman is UNINTENTIONALLY funny, Hulk is UNINTENTIONALLY unfunny


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, imagine Loeb wrote Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. Just the idea itself disturbs me to a great degree.

*Wolverine:* "I'm the best there is at what I do, and what I do is kill."
*Hulk:*"Hulk no like puny claw man! Hulk is strongest! Hulk is Hulk!"
*Wolverine:* Bring it on Bub!

After pages of over the top, nonsensical fighting, all of a sudden Thor shows up.

*Hulk:* Why Goldilocks here! Goldilocks not want fight Hulk! Hulk no like Goldilocks! Hulk is strongest! Hulk is Hulk!
*Thor:* Thou shalt fall to the might of The Mjolnir!
*Wolverine:* What the @#$% is going on? I'm the best there is at what I do, Bub!
*Hulk:* NO, Hulk is best there is! Hulk is strongest! Hulk is Hulk!
*Thor:* ENOUGH! The Mjolnir thirsts for blood! The Mjolnir shall smite thee! Though shalt bend over to the Odinson and feel the wrath of The Mjolnir!
*Wolverine:* Sounds like my kind of party. I'm the best there is at what I do!

More fighting and appearance of characters that don't even make sense.

Somewhere far away . . .

*Mysterious figure:* Fools. They think it is they that set up this spectacle. They are but mere puppets. It is and always will be The Shocker that pulls the strings!


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

Ultimate Shocker _is_ a criminal genius.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL, imagine Loeb wrote Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. Just the idea itself disturbs me to a great degree.
> 
> *Wolverine:* "I'm the best there is at what I do, and what I do is kill."
> *Hulk:*"Hulk no like puny claw man! Hulk is strongest! Hulk is Hulk!"
> ...



Oh my god

Please let me suck your cock


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL, imagine Loeb wrote Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. Just the idea itself disturbs me to a great degree.
> 
> *Wolverine:* "I'm the best there is at what I do, and what I do is kill."
> *Hulk:*"Hulk no like puny claw man! Hulk is strongest! Hulk is Hulk!"
> ...


:rofl **


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so I was reading Wizard and apparently Loeb was working on an Ultimate Wolverine ongoing with Michael Turner, the project derailed after MT died.



This was meant to be the origin story of Ultimate Wolverine.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeph Loeb killed Michael Turner with his crappy Ultimate Wolverine proposal?

Shocker=Main Villain of Ultimatum

Loeb you sly dog


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

that's too low, even for you


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

Wake up Poozer!

Everyone who worked with Loeb on Superman/Batman has ended up dead.

You think this is all a coincidence. These people are being marked, these people are in danger. You are a peice of shit for not taking the initative to warn them, I myself am creating a newsletter on the subject. $3.99 subscription fee 

McGuinness, Madureira, Sale...you guys are next


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Give Sale a chance with Cap White, he's the only one that has consistently beaten the stupid out of Loeb whenever they work together

EDIT: How the hell can you spell Mad's surname properly?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, but every time Sale beats the evil out of Loeb...he is infected a little more. Sale looks fine, but if you look inside his body, his lungs are black and his heart is swollen. He isn't Superman...he can't take much more of it.

His place in Heaven is assured for his battle against evil but men were not meant to face this kind of evil multiple times.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

well Sale has worked a few times with Darwyn Cooke, who we all know is a divine creature, so the evil is countered 



NeoDMC said:


> Everyone who worked with Loeb on Superman/Batman has ended up dead.



McGuinness and Pacheco are still alive


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not interested in the real damn thing.  I'm already over it.  It's not like it's going to be NEARLY as good as we'd like it to be.  And the wait...is Togashi esque.  How people maintain passions in this case, extends beyond my scope.



Fixed.  Or manhandled.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 14, 2008)

Watch the Ultimatum trailer and art.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

That trailer was cheesey.

And I spot a Kong!  Kong's the fucking man. There is no Flash Thompson, Kong ate him.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

cheesy as hell, though I liked how we saw bits of what will happen.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

Say what you will about Loeb, I am glad to see that Magneto is finally a threat again.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait a minute........

The cheese trailer was saying a legend will fall and some peeps will dai, and then it froze on Spiderman. And now Kong's piggy-backing into Ultimatum!  Oh no... Could they be talking about the legend of Kong?!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone else really like "Return of the King" & "Magnetic North"?


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else really like "Return of the King" & "Magnetic North"?



I liked Cyclops in Magnetic North and the Maximoff twins in RotK. The rest was alright but not great. Magneto got taken out in cheap ways both times, especially in MN.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

RotK was the best arc of the Ultimate Universe for me.  I didn't like Magnetic North because The art was a radical change from what I had grown accustom to for UX and I just couldn't get past that, and never got into the story.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

Magneto won in Magnetic North


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh shit, I was thinking Magnetic North was Return of the King. Sorry, I just remembered the North Pole and that's where I got that from.

Also talking about Tomorrow People when I said RotK.  I just messed up.

*edit* Ok. Magnetic North wasn't very good. I didn't like Emma's team, and it was really just Mystique's show, not Magneto's. It was cool build-up to future events, but not very interesting in itself.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait, which one is which? Which one is where Xavier mindwipes him at the end? Which one has him get owned by the homosexual vodka drinker?


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wait, which one is which? Which one is where Xavier mindwipes him at the end? Which one has him get owned by the homosexual vodka drinker?



Xavier mindwipe: Tomorrow People
Vodka homo: Return of the King
Magneto's jailbreak: Magnetic North
... I'm pretty sure.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

His jailbreak, was that with Lorna or something?


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

Um yes. They framed her for the murder of hundreds as I remember.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember Magneto calling her a cow when she wouldn't join the Brotherhood..he kinda flipped out.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Return of the King was better than Magnetic North. Millar's run on UXM was the shit. I wish he was doing Ultimatum instead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2008)

If Millar didn't run away then Ultimatum probably wouldn't even exist


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

It's interesting, now that Loeb has infected the Ultimate Universe, it has to come to an "end." 

Millar brings life to the Ultimate Universe. Marvel brings in Loeb to destroy, then Millar comes in to create once again.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If Millar didn't run away then Ultimatum probably wouldn't even exist



Exactly.  I wouldn't have cared it the Ultimate Universe's books came out only 6 times a year each.  Bendis and Millar should have never shared the reigns.  Remember how awesome his Namor and Zombie arcs where in UFF.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2008)

I bet the ultimate price is being on a Jeph Loeb story.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I bet the ultimate price is being on a Jeph Loeb story.



 New Ultimatum slogan:

*"For what they've done...they must pay the ULTIMATE price...LOEB is here."*


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if I deserve to rep such a picture...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

so according to the Trailer, Pete's identity will be revealed to someone

but question of the hour, WHO DOESN"T KNOW PETE IS SPIDEY?


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so according to the Trailer, Pete's identity will be revealed to someone
> 
> but question of the hour, WHO DOESN"T KNOW PETE IS SPIDEY?



JJ Jameson?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

*Marvel.com*


> It will take the Ultimate disaster to end the Ultimate Universe, but unfortunately for those who dwell there, their world has never been short on danger.
> 
> ULTIMATUM, the five-part limited series by Jeph Loeb and David Finch that begins November 5, will provide the Ultimates, Spider-Man, the X-Men and the Fantastic Four with a threat even their combined might will not prove the equal of. But what malevolent force can possibly overcome those who have faced down the likes of Loki, Apocalypse, Thanos and the Green Goblin and lived to tell the tale?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Loeb is gonna fuck up ultimate namor TT_TT


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

And he's gonna fuck up Hulk......AGAIN.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

UO #5 was meh, all that really happens is some explanation about the Watcher, then we get Ultimate Rick Jones


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 15, 2008)

Loeb is an excellent writer and i cannot wait to see what wonders he has in store for us in ultimatum.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

hello Sentry


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

> I can honestly say [what we're doing has] never been done before—and that includes creating a red Hulk!



Well everything good that can be done with Hulk has been done, imo. I'm sure there's a buncha stupid shit no one's had the gaul to do with him before tho.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

well at a convention Johns said if he were ever leave DC (which would be never) the first Marvel character he would try his hand at would be Hulk, an idea I'm very intrigue by


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

People need to just stop messing with Hulk, especially in 616. His history's even more bizarre than Reed's, and that's never good for a character.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

which would make him the perfect character for Johns to write, I mean he made Hawkman;s origin not retarded, plus he's completely restructed the Green Lantern and Superman franchises


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> which would make him the perfect character for Johns to write, I mean he made Hawkman;s origin not retarded, plus he's completely restructed the Green Lantern and Superman franchises



Well then now would be the perfect time since Hulk has kind of a clean slate as far as stuff he's involved with. But, alas... Loeb.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Well Loeb isn't finished massacring Hulk. He came up with something called WENDIHULK......WENDIHULK.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

don't forget the Ultimate Hulk road trip with Zarda


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Well Loeb isn't finished massacring Hulk. He came up with something called *WENDIHULK......WENDIHULK*.



Wait, what? When did this happen?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Hulk #9 Solicit:


> Do ya like ladies? (don’t answer that) How ‘bout monsters?(hang on) BIG BOMBASTIC BATTLES built by superstar Jeph Loeb? (not yet) And does the idea of seeing JUMUNGOUSLY AMAZING ART ADAMS and FREAKIN’ FRANK CHO pages twitter your twutter? (you can answer YES now)
> IN THIS ISSUE! The LADY LIBERATORS are dead-set on capturing RULK and finding out who he really is…even if he kills ‘em! AND…can HULK, SENTRY, MS. MARVEL, and MOON KNIGHT stop the WENDIGO ARMY from killing everyone in Vegas? What about the *WENDIHULK*!? (or is it *HULKDIGO*!?)
> Rated A …$2.99


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2008)

the fuck....ok i get it.  loeb is doing this on purpose.  him and quesada are just seeing how profitable marketing by anger is.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Done before.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

honestly, Hulk is the antithesis of All-Star Batman


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 15, 2008)

So I read all the Ultimate origins books, all I learned is that there really WAS a black Panther, Nick Fury just started shaving his head and Rick Jones is either the Molten Man or Sentry. This is shaping up to be another meh event. Honestly, how does Mags get angry that his children are dead when he tried to kill Pietro himself once?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

Molten Man is the name of a garage band of some guys MJ knows


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Hulk #9 Solicit:
> 
> 
> > Do ya like ladies? (don’t answer that) How ‘bout monsters?(hang on) BIG BOMBASTIC BATTLES built by superstar Jeph Loeb? (not yet) And does the idea of seeing JUMUNGOUSLY AMAZING ART ADAMS and FREAKIN’ FRANK CHO pages twitter your twutter? (you can answer YES now)
> ...


 
This is starting to look like some weird RPG now...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well at a convention Johns said if he were ever leave DC (which would be never) the first Marvel character he would try his hand at would be Hulk, an idea I'm very intrigue by



No

I will not tolerate Johns coming to Marvel. Johns is so good at continuity, which happens to be something Marvel killed off many moons ago

Any story he writes will be retconned by Loeb and Wolverine


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking about John's going to Marvel made me think about Bendis going to DC...

If I wasn't so lazy I would make a series of DC comic scans where the dialog was replaced with Bendisisms. But alas I am lazy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> This is starting to look like some weird *sexy*RPG now...



I'm just waiting for the guy in trenchoats with two katanas.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I'm just waiting for the guy in trenchoats with two katanas.



And underneath the trenchcoat is his robe and wizard hat


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

at that same convention Bendis said if he were ever leave Marvel (which would be never) the only DC character he would try his hand at would be *PLASTIC MAN* and it would be a Vertigo title, and Alex Maleev would draw it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, that's like soo....wut?

UO #5 was lawl though. 

I'M RICK JONES BITCH


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out Ultimatum Podcast with _"Superstar"_ Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Who's rick jones again?


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Who's rick jones again?



Hulk's non-Asian sidekick guy. Last seen in WWH... or maybe Rulk.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 16, 2008)

Loeb is a script writing genius.

I won't let any of you desecrate his name.

His Batman run was the best.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

It's Batman. The Character shits awesome just by standing alone in a panel. If you write shitty batman, Batman will find a way to make it the most epic shit ever taken. Because he's the goddamned batman. You could make thirty pages of him just looking at a batarang and it would still do better than every movie about a ship ever made, and yes, that includes Titanic and pirates of the carribean.
Loeb now writes the Ultimate Secret House of Dissabeled War-Anihalation.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's Batman. The Character shits awesome just by standing alone in a panel. If you write shitty batman, Batman will find a way to make it the most epic shit ever taken. Because he's the goddamned batman. You could make thirty pages of him just looking at a batarang and it would still do better than every movie about a ship ever made, and yes, that includes Titanic and pirates of the carribean.
> Loeb now writes the *Ultimate Secret House of Dissabeled War-Anihalation*.



Lol.

By the way the only reason Batman did great in the Box Office is because of the hype over Heath Ledger's death.

Joker made that movie not Batman.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Everyone made that f**** movie goddamned epic.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

his Batman run was pretty good ... though Paul Dini is using Hush in ways Loeb never even dreamed of


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Loeb is a script writing genius.
> 
> I won't let any of you desecrate his name.



The only good stories he writes are with Tim Sale.

Anything outside of it ranges from alright (Hush, Superman/Batman) to plain horrible (Ultimates 3, Hulk).


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Loeb's Fallen Son: The Death of Captain America was OK. Although one could argue that it could have been better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Loeb's Fallen Son: The Death of Captain America was OK. Although one could argue that it could have been better.



yeah...i also kinda like his wolverine run....


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah...*i also kinda like his wolverine run*....


















Loeb + Wolverine = suck

But i'll cut u some slack. I just finished watching Shitpuuden.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Loeb + Wolverine = suck
> 
> But i'll cut u some slack. I just finished watching Shitpuuden.



I know i know , Loeb is the Avatar of the fail gods , but the evolution arc just clicked with me for some reason

the whole "lupine" idea intrigued me, and they finally settled  the stuff between sabertooth and Wolverine in a manner i liked, and i like the possibility Romulus presents

even horrible writes can crap a turd that smells good occasionally


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Evolution arc was dumb. It put a dumb spin on an already confusing situation. Like Wolverine really needs more shit from his past to mess with his character. It's enough that he appears in everyone else's book, now his own doesn't even make sense. 

Lupine idea. It was total fail. I don't even have any more words for it.

Wolverine and Sabretooth isn't something to be resolved. That's the point. They go on forever. Curse Loeb for putting an end to it. A shitty end at that. It sucked so much, I really hope it's retconned, even if Mephisto has to get involved.



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> even horrible writes can crap a turd that smells good occasionally



But in the end, it's still crap.


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Wolverine and Sabretooth isn't something to be resolved. That's the point. They go on forever. Curse Loeb for putting an end to it. A shitty end at that. It sucked so much, I really hope it's retconned, even if Mephisto has to get involved.



Apocalypse will put a band-aid on that one whenever he comes back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

hai gaiz!

In Onslaught: Reborn, Wolverine is dressing up as another Avengers (Hawkeye). He is found out by another Avenger (Captain America) in the 4th issue but not officially revealed until the 5th

In Ultimates 3, Captain America is dressing up as another Avenger (Black Panther). He is found out by Wolverine this time in the 4th issue but not officially revealed until the 5th

He has a thing for Captains and Wolverines, he did a bad run on Wolverine and Fallen Son

Coincidence?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Wolverine and Sabretooth isn't something to be resolved. That's the point. They go on forever. Curse Loeb for putting an end to it. A shitty end at that. It sucked so much, I really hope it's retconned, even if Mephisto has to get involved.



but then people complain about nothing ever changing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Killing Sabretooth is the same as killing off Lex Luther, Joker, Green Goblin or Venom


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:
			
		

> but then people complain about nothing ever changing



What is there to change? Just don't over expose it. I like the idea of Sabretooth popping up once a year and finding Wolverine where ever he is, killing someone close to Wolverine, or kicking Wolverine's ass just to prove that he could. He doesn't have to be in Wolverine's life ALL the time. That's what makes him good. If written well, he's what Wolverine would be if he ever embraced his darker side.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> What is there to change? Just don't over expose it. I like the idea of Sabretooth popping up once a year and finding Wolverine where ever he is, killing someone close to Wolverine, or kicking Wolverine's ass just to prove that he could. He doesn't have to be in Wolverine's life ALL the time. That's what makes him good. If written well, he's what Wolverine would be if he ever embraced his darker side.



if they handled him PURELY like that then it would get old by the third time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

How is that any different from how Wolverine has been written for the last few years or so?

He's written in only one way


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How is that any different from how Wolverine has been written for the last few years or so?
> 
> He's written in only one way



thats the point, change is always needed


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well obviously it will get old if it's done in every book. Just have them duke it out from time to time. Why would you kill off a character's nemesis? You don't. It's stupid. Why do you think Magneto is still around. Or the Joker. Or Lex Luthor. Or Sinestro. Or Norman Osborn. Or Loki. Or the Red Skull. 

You see, good writers find a way to make the relationship between a character and his/her nemesis continuously compelling. Look what Johns has done with Sinestro or what Brubaker has done with the Red Skull. Even what Morrison has done with the Joker. It's only when a bad writer comes along that he has no idea what to do to sell a book other than kill off characters for shock value that we get what we got with Loeb on Wolverine. Look what we got with Ultimates. Ultimatum is going to give us the same garbage. Killing off characters for shock value, rather than what Brubaker was able to pull off with Captain America.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> thats the point, *change is always needed*




Look Obama, didn't you lose it at me in the 'Should Wolverine get a strength boost?' thread because I said something similar?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Well obviously it will get old if it's done in every book. Just have them duke it out from time to time. Why would you kill off a character's nemesis? You don't. It's stupid. Why do you think Magneto is still around. Or the Joker. Or Lex Luthor. Or Sinestro. Or Norman Osborn. Or Loki. Or the Red Skull.
> 
> You see, good writers find a way to make the relationship between a character and his/her nemesis continuously compelling. Look what Johns has done with Sinestro or what Brubaker has done with the Red Skull. Even what Morrison has done with the Joker. It's only when a bad writer comes along that he has no idea what to do to sell a book other than kill off characters for shock value that we get what we got with Loeb on Wolverine. Look what we got with Ultimates. Ultimatum is going to give us the same garbage. Killing off characters for shock value, rather than what Brubaker was able to pull off with Captain America.



its ok to kill of the nemesis if ur going to replace him, sabertooths dead but, Wolverine's dealing with Romulus, Wild Child, and Dakken to deal with, it not like he has a shortage of enemy's to face. [before any one thinks about brining back sabertooth i think they should consider bringing back the Gorgon].

also theirs the hole, "Man up and just kill that raping murdering Psychopath already"

p.s i think Osborn should have stayed dead




> Look Obama, didn't you lose it at me in the 'Should Wolverine get a strength boost?' thread because I said something similar?



no cause we both agreed that logan was fine the way he is [powerwise]


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

Well isn't the Ultimate Universe around so Marvel can try new things in 616 and still keep things the same elsewhere?

I don't know if I like Sabretooth's death tho. I hope he comes back someday.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ha. Romulus. What a joke. Just a sad attempt to make Wolverine's past "mysterious" again after what happened in House of M. I don't know or care who Romulus is, but he'll never be what Sabretooth is/was to Wolverine. Don't even mention Wildchild. I LOL'd hard when writers tried to make him relevant again by teaming him with the _all powerful_ Romulus.


			
				Juggalo said:
			
		

> Well isn't the Ultimate Universe around so Marvel can try new things in 616 and still keep things the same elsewhere?
> 
> I don't know if I like Sabretooth's death tho. I hope he comes back someday.



Sad part is, Loeb's got his hand in the cookie jar of the Ultimate Universe. He already ruined sabretooth in Ultimates 3. If I were a betting man, I'd bet pretty strongly that Sabretooth ain't making out of Ultimatum.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Well isn't the Ultimate Universe around so Marvel can try new things in 616 and still keep things the same elsewhere?
> 
> I don't know if I like Sabretooth's death tho. I hope he comes back someday.



true but that dosent mean, that they should never try and have the mainstream marvel "Evolve" at all




> Ha. Romulus. What a joke. Just a sad attempt to make Wolverine's past "mysterious" again after what happened in House of M. I don't know or care who Romulus is, but he'll never be what Sabretooth is/was to Wolverine. Don't even mention Wildchild. I LOL'd hard when writers tried to make him relevant again by teaming him with the all powerful Romulus.



when the hell was wild child relevant?

any ay, no one will ever replace sabertooth cause of all the pure shit sabertooth has done to wolverine, 

but Romulus is their to be the new big bad in wolverines life none the same, kidnaping his son is a good start



> Sad part is, Loeb's got his hand in the cookie jar of the Ultimate Universe. He already ruined sabretooth in Ultimates 3. If I were a betting man, I'd bet pretty strongly that Sabretooth ain't making out of Ultimatum.



i didnt read it past number 3 what did he do to saber tooth


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I was saying that since they got Ultimate'verse they're more free to do more things in the regular universe. For instance, Ultimate Sabretooth's still around, and once upon a time, he and Wolverine almost had some history together.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> true but that dosent mean, that they should never try and have the mainstream marvel "Evolve" at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess he had some sort of relevance some time in his career. I only remember him as Sabretooth's sex slave during Age of Apocalypse.

In Ultimates 3, Sabretooth was taken down by two cats then shot by hawkeye. That's all we see of him. Wolverine didn't even mention anything about him, despite Sabretooth being like ten feet away from him. 

Sabretooth has been poorly written in the Ultimate universe by everyone except Millar. Nowadays I don't really expect much from Ultimate sabretooth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I guess he had some sort of relevance some time in his career. I only remember him as Sabretooth's sex slave during Age of Apocalypse.
> 
> In Ultimates 3, Sabretooth was taken down by two cats then shot by hawkeye. That's all we see of him. Wolverine didn't even mention anything about him, despite Sabretooth being like ten feet away from him.
> 
> Sabretooth has been poorly written in the Ultimate universe by everyone except Millar. Nowadays I don't really expect much from Ultimate sabretooth.



i don't expect much from ultimate any thing


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-Man?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man?



meh its good , i cant say it has me all in a twitter with anticipation each month thogh


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

U can't put off a series after more than a hundred issues of win for a few bad issues. The latest Venom arc was alright. I give Bendis a pass because he's working on a whole bunch of other shit right now. It'll get better. It's Bendis' baby as he likes to call it.

There are very few instances that I can really complain about from USM. Like that wolverine and spidey body swap arc. what was up with that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> U can't put off a series after more than a hundred issues of win for a few bad issues. The latest Venom arc was alright. I give Bendis a pass because he's working on a whole bunch of other shit right now. It'll get better. It's Bendis' baby as he likes to call it.
> 
> There are very few instances that I can really complain about from USM. Like that wolverine and spidey body swap arc. what was up with that?



iam not arguing with u, i kinda like a more adult spider-man though,


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

U mean the spider-man that Quesada thought was too old so he put on a Mephisto costume and used his magical retconning powers to make him "young" again


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 17, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> There are very few instances that I can really complain about from USM. Like that wolverine and spidey body swap arc. what was up with that?



That story was awesome. If you disagree with me then you are wrong


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, I know doodoo when I see it, and that my friend was DOODOO. 

So was that Geldoff guy.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2008)

Bendis even admitted what the story was at the beginning of the arc so you can't really fault him...it was a dry season?

Although Wolverine trying to get it on with Mary-Jane was kinda fucked up.

Geldoff was about as bad as Magician. We can agree that original mutants fail at Ultimate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> U mean the spider-man that Quesada thought was too old so he put on a Mephisto costume and used his magical retconning powers to make him "young" again



yeah that spiderman

oh well theirs always the avengers


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #127 Preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Bendis even admitted what the story was at the beginning of the arc so you can't really fault him...it was a dry season?
> 
> Although Wolverine trying to get it on with Mary-Jane was kinda fucked up.
> 
> Geldoff was about as bad as Magician. We can agree that original mutants fail at Ultimate.



Yeah I was being too harsh on the wolverine thing. It gave me a laugh or two. But on the whole it was kinda silly and dumb. But like I said, I don't hold anything against Bendis' for his work on USM. Most of it is golden.

Ewww. Magician. UXM really went under after that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 17, 2008)

USM preview lookes good. The return of Gwen is always good in this universe. Although I liked to see were the conversation between Peter and Fury from last issue was heading to. We were getting some father-ish clues from Fury and now the story skips ahead couple of weeks.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> U mean the spider-man that Quesada thought was too old so he put on a Mephisto costume and used his magical retconning powers to make him "young" again



Isn't that ultimate spider man?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

no Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

No....it's Ultimate Spiderman.  Quesada turned 616 into faux ulti-spidey.  He just WISHES he could bring other characters over.  Now that May aint dying, she should prolly be out hitting on Jarvis next issue.  Oh wait, Jarvis is dead.  Oh wait, he's a skrull.  Oh wait, fuck BND.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

no he turned it into a wannabe of the 1970;s Amazing spider-man stories


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no he turned it into a wannabe of the *1070;s* Amazing spider-man stories



Wow, I didn't know Spider-man was kicking it way back in the 11th century. No wonder Quesada thought he was too old.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

The 1070s?  Damn, Spidey is older than Wolverine.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 17, 2008)

God damn I love the Comic sub-forum


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 18, 2008)

So that Fisk thing in Origins #1 was never resolved. Probably something Bendis is gonna pick up on later in USM.


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2008)

It'd be really cool if he has an origin other than "I ate and lifted weights a lot and got real strong rawr."


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope to god he does, Kingpin is my favorite USM villain and all his arcs were made of infinite win.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2008)

The conclusion to Ultimates Knights was Bendis biggest ball dropping when it concerns USM though


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah Ithat's my ONE gripe.  

I mean come fucking on Bendis, you wrote some of the best Kingpin stories EVER in USM AND Daredevil and that's the way you fucking put him away? 

*THAT?* 

I mean the way you got him arrested in DD was great and well thought out but this was like you weren't even trying.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm still confused as to how the mutant gene spread. I though it would have been answered in Origins. 

Ultimate Knights was great. I agree the ending was a bit of a let down. Hopefully we'll see something build off of that story arc in the future. I'd also like to see more of Ultimate Punisher.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm guessing the Mutant Gene spread the same way the Male Extinction gene spread in *Y: The Last Man*


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm guessing the Mutant Gene spread the same way the Male Extinction gene spread in *Y: The Last Man*



that was by?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

Brain K. Vaughn


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 18, 2008)

Which is funny since technically in Ultimate Marvel, Spider-Man will be the last super hero left, with only the monkey's (other heroes) popping up every few issues.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Watching heroes right now. Is it me or does this make Jeph Loeb look like a copycat? Bendis must have told him about his idea to make mutants all come from wolverine long ago, and that mutants were genetically engineered by humans, not evolution or by god. And now on Heroes they are finding out the exact same thing. Isn't that a coincidence?


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Watching heroes right now. Is it me or does this make Jeph Loeb look like a copycat? Bendis must have told him about his idea to make mutants all come from wolverine long ago, and that mutants were genetically engineered by humans, not evolution or by god. And now on Heroes they are finding out the exact same thing. Isn't that a coincidence?



Oh so that's the surprise twist I'll never be surprised by if I watch that series. Thanks.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 20, 2008)

uh, they've been talking about it for the past 3 episodes. Not like I'm spoiling something from tonight...


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh. Well nm. Haven't been watching the show and everyone's talking about it all the time. I dun think I can get anymore spoiled on it actually. If I do end up watching it someday, I hope it's not like Lost where you're trying to figure out the mystery of the plot. If so the point'll be totally lost on me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Watching heroes right now. Is it me or does this make Jeph Loeb look like a copycat? Bendis must have told him about his idea to make mutants all come from wolverine long ago, and that mutants were genetically engineered by humans, not evolution or by god. And now on Heroes they are finding out the exact same thing. Isn't that a coincidence?



Shameless self plug - he even regurgitates his own bad ideas


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

I kinda liked Fallen Son, it was neat having the story told from many perspectives and pencilelrs.  the whole spider-man thing I disliked though, but I liked the others  plus it had BUCKY who is win


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

Spider-Man _*physically overpowers*_ Rhino. Someone that fights the Hulk and doesn't end up at the hospital all the time. Spider-Man is nothing but a stupid sooky la la baby. 

I think you need to read the above paragraph a few times.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah I just said I disliked the spider-man part of Fallen Son, I liked the rest of it though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

YOU CAN'T HAVE YOUR CAKE AND EAT IT


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

4 out of 5 isn't that bad.


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2008)

I always thought Fallen Son was pretty lame for a farewell to Steve. He deserved better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Spider-Man _*physically overpowers*_ Rhino. Someone that fights the Hulk and doesn't end up at the hospital all the time. Spider-Man is nothing but a stupid sooky la la baby.
> 
> I think you need to read the above paragraph a few times.



the only time i rember spider man over powering the rhino was in fallen son...and he was well...UBER-pissed so its understandable inst it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

And in the same god-damn issue, Capt takes out Hulk


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Did Loeb write it?


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 21, 2008)

Rather than read 131 I'm going to start here.

Aside from Ultimate Spider-Man, The Ultimates and The Ultimates 2 UM is made mostly out of fail, especially Ultimate F4.

And The Ultimates 3 is the most sequel comic I've ever seen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

UXM and UF4 started off decently though


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 21, 2008)

The thing with Ultimate X-Men is the fact that it just never fit in with the Ultimate Verse.

The moment I saw that Sentinel I thought: "That doesn't work."


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2008)

Only thing bad about Ultimate Universe is most of Ultimates 3. The rest is better than its 616 counterpart. F4 sucks no matter where they are; UF4 was decent most of the time, which is a miracle for those characters. UXM is a little confusing and maybe doesn't mesh very well with the other lines, but 616 X-Men blows straight out, except maybe X-Force. USM is the best thing in comics today.

Overall to me, Ultimate Marvel > other comics.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 21, 2008)

UXM was the shit until after Bendis' run. Then it started to gradually decline, until finally we were left with this:



*WARNING!!!* Prolonged viewing may cause Nausea, Blindness, and increase risk of Suicide!!!


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2008)

im really not sure what is the worst spread. The above linked image or the Invaders VS Avengers battle. combined they are sum of all of humanity's failings.

X's head looks like a deformed penis.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

I kinda liked parts of BKV's run


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> UXM was the shit until after Bendis' run. Then it started to gradually decline, until finally we were left with this:
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING!!!* Prolonged viewing may cause Nausea, Blindness, and increase risk of Suicide!!!



That is indeed utterly ugly. But then again, I'd rather read about Prof X's plan for the 2-headed mongoloid than Cyclops' plan for beating up Cali thugs in hockey masks. I'd rather read about Phoenix pulling a retcon on the whole universe to stop Apocalypse rather than Sinister's plan for some baby we know nothing about that all falls to shit with one touch from Rogue with a virus. I'd even rather read about Alpha Flight and Colossus on dope rather than whatever weirdo thing is brewing up in Astonishing right now.

And if we're pulling out ugly art, let's all take a look at X-Factor right now.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

UXM, UFF and Ultimatum have been delayed


here's the USM solicit (ULTIMATUM tie-in)





> *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #130
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN*
> THE ULTIMATUM IS HERE!!
> ...


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well the first two issues of Ultimatum were supposed to be released in the same month so it's not a big deal. I heard the Hulk Annual got pushed back, so as a result, every Ultimatum related title should follow suit. What sucks is that Millar's stuff gets pushed further away too.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

what I wanna know is why the hell Aunt May is in jail.



also UFF and UXM should be dealyed until Ultimatum 5 comes out causethose will be the final issues of the series


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 22, 2008)

What is happening in the Ultimate Universe right now? I'm kinda outta date outside of Ultimate Apocalypse and Onslaught.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2008)

Loeb happened


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 22, 2008)

I sense I don't want you to clarify.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

So, I read USM 127. Not too bad. Not great either. There was alot of throwback to previous arcs. I like the little Stark cameo. I LOL'd when Peter said: _"My blood was infected, for Thor's sake."_


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, but jesus was that even an Issue? It's like nothing happened besides Carnage escape and Eddie blackmail.

I don't know...it just doesn't seem as coherent as I thought it would be.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Which is why I say the game was better, sure it just repeated the same loop of "chase, then fight, chase then fight" but it was awesome.

Seriously, Venom vs Elektro >>> all fights in USM comics


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #3 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Are we to expect some "hanky panky" in that issue?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2008)

what is that art?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Bendis' backup USM artist is busy with UXM


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Kong is the supportive friend.  Kitty is the vidictive bitch.  At least it's in character tho. Kitty was a lot more of a bitch in UXM. She's been the nice, supportive ex-girlfriend too long. Pete needs more angst in his personal life.

And, uh.... was Mary-Jane holding a baby?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

yes, yes she is


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes, yes she is



Aunt May SPECIFICALLY WARNED Peter about this in the same issue he told Mary about his powers.  Kids...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think it's theirs since it says "next day"


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I don't think it's theirs since it says "next day"



Just taking my one moment to freak out over it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > Juggalo said:
> ...


lulz.

I'm pretty sure that's her baby for the class project. Peter's got burned.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

but the baby project passed already


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Not for MJ. She needs extra credit.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Mystery baby!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

I dunno why but Bendis signiture 'chit-chat' just works so well in USM. It totally scrags my goats when I read it anywhere else but it seems so perfect for USM

Oh I also like the art, cutesy yet not overly sexualized. I'm happy their not putting someone like Land or McSteroids as the artist, imagine a porn-face or 23-yr old MJ with tits the size of Kong's


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Spidey is like THE guy who always goes into stupid banter mode when fighting, plush e's a teen in this book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not just because it's Spidey, I despise how he writes 616 Spidey


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate how they overuse the word "like" all the time.  Then again, I hate teenagers cuz they do it too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

How old are you man?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Old enough to be your father... if you were an infant. 26


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Old enough to be your father... *if you were an infant.* 26


LOL!

I'm old enought to be born in 1981, not 26


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

You're both oldies


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

We prefer the term "manly"


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're both oldies



but goldies? 



LIL_M0 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm old enought to be born in 1981, not 26



You know what I meant.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Of course I knew what you meant "kid". I was just saying that I'm a year older than you.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Fair enough, "pops."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Fair enough, "pops."




If only I could grow a beard.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's not just because it's Spidey, I despise how he writes 616 Spidey



read my post, I said it was that AND the fact that he'sa teen


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> If only I could grow a beard.



I can.  Tho it looks like someone stapled small patches of hair to my face.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

i could not shave for a month and still look like a baby. I still get carded when I got to the clubs.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

Stubble makes you look older than a crappy beard. A lot of teenagers can grow a crappy beard, but not many can pull off stubble.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

I like lesbians


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Stubble makes you look older than a crappy beard. A lot of teenagers can grow a crappy beard, but not many can pull off stubble.


Bwhahahahahahaha I spit out my juice.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> I like lesbians


Hot ones only, right? ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

Wait you guys are 26/27, with no facial hair?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

My subtle attempts to point out your off-topicness was too subtle

Let's post pictures of the stud-muffin that is Geoff Johns


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Wait you guys are 26/27, with no facial hair?



I have facial hair.  I don't have to shave everyday tho.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a moustache. 

n topic

We all hate Loeb for Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum looks dumb.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

I meant no offense. Just curious.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have 'stache as well, started growing in when I was 14 

also as much as I disliked Ultimates 3, I have to admit Ultimatum interests me a bit, the way Ultimate Origins portrayed Magneto was a bit interesting in the context of Millar and Loeb, also even though the voice over was retarded the whoel flood thing moderately interests me.  also the promos are bringing up so many characters I have to read it just to see how big of a train wreck it'll be

also the fact that USM is tying in and shit.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

Well if we're all gonna share.....I sport a rugged beard with a light mustache. 

Despite Loeb's involvement, I'm also interested to see Ultimatum. I was pondering on whether I should purchase it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

I want Ultimatum to be win, but I'm being pessimistic so my hopes won't be crushed from the fall.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

Bendis really hates Loeb. He's only pretending to happily work with it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

indeed, the USM tie-ins interest me a bunch:

Aunt May in jail?
someone finding out spidey's ID?
spider-woman?
massive floods?

count me in


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

At least Finch is on it, so it will look pretty.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bendis really hates Loeb. He's only pretending to happily work with it


lol 


Kilowog said:


> indeed, the USM tie-ins interest me a bunch:
> 
> Aunt May in jail?
> *someone finding out spidey's ID?*
> ...


It will probably be Ben Urich. It looked like he was putting "2 and 2 together" this issue. 



rocklee0036 said:


> At least Finch is on it, so it will look pretty.


Yeah, but his cover art for Ultimatum 1 and 2 were fugly, but 3 was sweet. Me thinks t'was the inkers fault though.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

also unlike certain members I tolerated the most recent UXM arc.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

The interior art from issue one looked pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also unlike certain members I tolerated the most recent UXM arc.


I loved all of Kirkman UXM except for his last issue and I thought that the Banshee arc was pretty cool too.


rocklee0036 said:


> The interior art from issue one looked pretty good.


links?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

only thing I feel worried about is Pokaski, he's taking over UFF for it's final arc and his only credit is SECRET INVASION - INHUMANS


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

I dread Ultimatum, but it'll be fun in a sick way to see it unfold. The reprecussions will be what kills it for me, I'm sure.

Ultimate Toad, Madrox, and Kong beheaded by Valkyrie's tits for the lulz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also unlike certain members I tolerated the most recent UXM arc.



You mean me. How can you tolerate that tripe? Crappy dialogue, crappy pacing, crappy sequencing of events



rocklee0036 said:


> The interior art from issue one looked pretty good.



Art doth make a comic not


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

It was with the Ultimatum trailer on marvel.com



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Art doth make a comic not



I didn't say it did. Just pointed out the art should be good. Loeb+Finch>>>>>>Loeb+Joe Mad


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

well we know UFF and UXM are gone, USM remains but WILL deal with after effects

then we get Ultimate Avengers AND Ultimates 4


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> It was with the Ultimatum trailer on marvel.com


Looked kinda cool. It didn't reveal much, but I'm glad it didn't. 

and lol a Hank Pym screaminhg   YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHGH


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

It also came with like 5 or 6 pages of interior art i think.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

trailer for those who haven't seen it yet




also that person who apparently finds out about spidey or whatever is a girl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh god, was I the only person that was trying as hard as possible not to burst into laughter?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

I tried and failed when Pym yelled


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 25, 2008)

This looks even more fail than usual for Loeb.

Why did it zoom on Spider-Man everytime is said someone was going to die?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2008)

So, Ultimatum wil be about magneto using the lame mjolnir to destroy the world because his son is dead.


Way to bring your personal shit into your workplace loeb


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 26, 2008)

That's messed up. Makes sense. But it's still messed up.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2008)

Leave it to BH to go thar.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2008)

Well to think about it most of loebs story since the death of his son have been about death, and revenge.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2008)

Dam right you do 



Look, I find the death of Loeb's child as tragic as anyone else, but I think it only makes more than obvious that the man has to work his issues before being hurled back to work, least of all on blockbusters.

When an acident fucks a football player's leg he's got to either heal it, or even became stronger, or end his carrear on a high note. Same applies here. 
A tragedy fucked up his head, but he chose to came play anyway, so I aint giving him no pitty when a random linebacker smashes his spine
He wants to be a player, he's goin' to get treated just like any player, because the competition will too.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> When an acident fucks a football player's leg *he's got to either heal it, or even became stronger, or end his carrear on a high note.* Same applies here.
> A tragedy fucked up his head, but he chose to came play anyway, so I aint giving him no pitty when a random linebacker smashes his spine



this part made no fucking sense


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well to think about it most of loebs story since the death of his son have been about death, and revenge.



And they sucked as well.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I kinda liked 'Fallen Son', with the obvious exception of the Spider-Man issue, but aside from that it was a solid story.

plus Batman/Spirit was awesome.

ooh and Cap White is coming out and it's with Sale 


but yeah aside from that it's all pretty bad, with his Wolverine stuff being the least bad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I kinda liked 'Fallen Son', with the obvious exception of the Spider-Man issue, but aside from that it was a solid story.
> 
> plus Batman/Spirit was awesome.
> *
> ...


Tim Sale's art is nothing to be excited about. It's actually rather bland and "old-timey".


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm talking about the fact that Loeb is only GREAT when he works WITH Sale


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you meant, I just had to put that out there. Sale's art is lackluster. While I'm being honest, most of the Loeb/Sale books are as well.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I personally loved his Batman Halloween Trilogy and Marvel Colors, plus Superman for All Seasons.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

I read parts if all of their stuff because people on the net kept raving about how awesome their collabo's were. It didn't live up to the hype. Though I did read and enjoyed most of "The Long Halloween".


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

which of their collabs did you read specifically?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Spidey: Blue, Daredevil: Yellow, Hulk... grey(or green?) and some Catwoman book. I forget the name. I got bored after the first issues.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm quite sorry to hear that since I quite honestly loved those books, even though the Colors Books are kinda just retelling the same story, I just loved the way they weave stuff that happened in the past with the narrative.

also the Catwoman book goes between Long Halloween and it's sequel Dark Victory.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm quite sorry to hear that since I quite honestly loved those books, even though the Colors*Colours* Books are kinda just retelling the same story, I just loved the way they weave stuff that happened in the past with the narrative.
> 
> also the Catwoman book goes between Long Halloween and it's sequel Dark Victory.


fixed [/olpp].


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll conceed most of their works start off really slow, the Colors books seems to work best overall as a whole and not individual issues (they should have been OGNs not minis imho)


also curious did you read Dark Victory?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this part made no fucking sense


I'm sorry man, I've been surronded by norwegian people all day, my english is more fucked up than usual.
I meant, when a footbal player's leg gets hurt, he needs to heal, maybe even get stronger from that or just quit. If he goes around playing with a fucked up leg, he's going to embarass himself and dragg the team down.

With a writer, his "leg" is his heart and mind, and it has suffered a terrible tragedy. He obviously hasn't worked it out, but here he is. Trying to score hoops with a pigskin, embarassing himself and dragging everyone else down.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry man, I've been surronded by norwegian people all day, my english is more fucked up than usual.
> I meant, when a footbal player's leg gets hurt, he needs to heal, maybe even get stronger from that or just quit. If he goes around playing with a fucked up leg, he's going to embarass himself and dragg the team down.
> 
> With a writer, his "leg" is his heart and mind, and it has suffered a terrible tragedy. He obviously hasn't worked it out, but here he is. *Trying to score hoops with a pigskin*, embarassing himself and dragging everyone else down.



:amazednuts


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2008)

you forgot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> fixed [/olpp].



<3



Kilowog said:


> I'll conceed most of their works start off really slow, the Colors books seems to work best overall as a whole and not individual issues (they should have been OGNs not minis imho)
> 
> 
> also curious did you read Dark Victory?



Yeah, I couldn't imagine reading the Colour books as individual titles. Much like the current Thor series, the pacing is glacial


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

olpp, you ever considered buying a mike then just ranting on youtube about comics you think are shitty?  you could be like the AVGN but british



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah, I couldn't imagine reading the Colour books as individual titles. Much like the current Thor series, the pacing is glacial



100000% agreed, I was reading Hulk: Gray when it was coming out and was really bored but when I read it again all at once in trade form I just loved it.  One of the many problems when it comes to the OGN vs Miniseries debate

also you know what, let's compromise and call them "Spectrum" books, that's what Sale calls them, "Colors" was Loeb's idea.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, Spectrum. Low-ebb is the devil


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved Loebs run on Bat/Supes, Hush, and Long Halloween


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So, Ultimatum wil be about magneto using the lame mjolnir to destroy the world because his son is dead.
> 
> 
> Way to bring your personal shit into your workplace loeb



Wait, Magneto is using Mjolnir now? What the hell?


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Long Halloween was indeed very epic, tho that had a lot to do with the art. The story by itself was very interesting up until the end (didn't like very much), but the art made it unforgettable.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

From Marvel.com. I LOL'd at the bold text.



> By Marc Strom
> 
> In this week's ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN ANNUAL #3, writer Brian Michael Bendis?aided by artist David Lafuente?heads into uncharted territory with a story which delves into Peter and Mary Jane's physical relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like the idea of Mysterio replacing Osborn and Fisk as the big bad


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I don't like the idea of Mysterio replacing Osborn and Fisk as the big bad


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2008)

holy fuck, Zen actually made a funny!

Im not sure what to believe in anymore


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysterio could be really cool. I mean look what Bendis did with Shocker (not a joke, well mostly not a joke). Making him realistic and not some weirdo with no face seems really cool.

And Fisk will come back soon, I'm sure.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

If he was realistic then he would have given up after Spidey beat him the third time


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that a shot at the Shocker?


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If he was realistic then he would have given up after Spidey beat him the third time



Fisk tried twice to snuff the Spidey. Norman tried three times to snuff the Spidey. Ultimate Spiderman hasn't played anyone out yet. I have high hopes for Mysterio. There's a lot to work with thar.

Rock: nooooooooo, no no no no no no.... no... definitely not... well maybe.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ultimate Mysterio is kind of a blank slate really. As long as the character uses deception to win fights, no one will care what else Bendis changes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't they show him during that spider-man movie arc? Wasn't he the bad guy from the movie?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Ultimate Mysterio is kind of a blank slate really. As long as the character uses deception to win fights, *no one will care what else Bendis changes.*



you obviously forogt about the Bubblehead


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Didn't they show him during that spider-man movie arc? Wasn't he the bad guy from the movie?



Yes he was.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

Kong is so awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

_You're_ so awesome



























































Wait


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 28, 2008)

So if Kong is an extension of Bendis, and Kong is in love with Kitty, does that mean Bendis wants 15-16 year old girls? Holy Pedobear, batman! Someone call Chris Hansen!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

Kong is younger than Bendis
Ultimate Kitty is younger than 616 kitty


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> _You're_ so awesome



Not as much as Kong, sadly.  I know my limitations.



> Wait



Dammit. Why do all my fans come to their senses so soon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Kong is younger than Bendis
> Ultimate Kitty is younger than 616 kitty



So Bendis wish he was a younger guy fucking a younger girl...

Don't know how to classify that under anything besides lawl.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing wrong with wishing to be younger.  But that's mainly because I played too much WoD and always make open minded kid characters.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is weirder than usual


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

If there is anything First Class Wolverine and Ultimate Spider-Man has taught me, its that jail bait Kitty Pryde is hawt.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

I would judge you guys but I would do X-23 in a heartbeat


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

'X-Men jail bait'

'Wolverine approves'


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

He's the best at what he does


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

And all the girls agree.  But isn't that because he's their first exposure?


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor Cyclops. All he ever get is pity-love from psychics. He doesn't even need body-language.

Also, I can't front. If I was 400 years old and had the vitality of a twenty-something, I'd do anything that moved.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't.  Because I assume new kids eventually get old.  I'd look for someone that could wear me out.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 28, 2008)

I would never sleep if i lived in the x-mansion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would. Even the prettiest woman loses her appeal if you see her everyday.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 28, 2008)

That's why you rotate. Jean on Monday. Emma on Tuesday. Kitty on Wednesday......and so on.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

that's how Hugh Hefner does it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> That's why you rotate. Jean on Monday. Emma on Tuesday. Kitty on Wednesday......and so on.





Kilowog said:


> that's how Hugh Hefner does it


Two words my friends: super aids


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 28, 2008)

Beast cured the legacy Virus. He could cure teh AIDS. 

Seriously, why hasn't Reed Richards eliminated disease?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

because he's a dick.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought hef had one girl to put it in, and the other 2 moved him around?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Seriously, why hasn't Reed Richards eliminated disease?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> because he's a dick.



I Neva knew that Mo hated Reed... What a development


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

we always knw that, try to keep up


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Beast cured the legacy Virus. He could cure teh AIDS.
> 
> Seriously, why hasn't Reed Richards eliminated disease?



No profit. 

Now making an alternate homeworld to move the entire population of Earth after "global warming" kills us all? Huge profit.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

though you know that the moment Doom begins to work on curing disease, Reed is going to coincidently beat him to it by like a day and then Doom will become angry and order the random execution of everyone in Latveria whose name is a palendrome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

Fastica-Dickery


----------



## Hellion (Oct 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> we always knw that, try to keep up



But... but all the Marvel threads basically become one and I miss things from time to time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2008)

Because you lack hatred


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone read the Ultimate Fantastic 4/Xmen that's out right now? i'm so confused, and your thoughts?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2008)

You're only confused? You're better off than most people here


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2008)

That whole 'wolverine is a bunch of robot sentinels inexplicably in love with rogue' thing seriously annoyed me. 

The rest of it was just a very by the books 'good guys in future are bad guys' story with plot twists that felt weak, probably because you know that since it's 'from the future', it's all inconsequential anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2008)

Post Script: Time-traveling sucks balls.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

lol at Ulti Cap't America annual. It was very good and all, but BP is a black Bucky.

Wait.... Steve Rogers... Bucky... Buck Rogers... Damn I'm slow.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

by over 60 years


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

I really should've picked it up from Ultimates 1.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

yes we all know who buck rogers is, we're in the internet and wikipedia exists


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just making sure you knew what epic win old timey comic book covers are.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #3 was notable for 3 things:

1). Introduced Mysterio, built him up as a major villain later on
2). Set up that Jessica Jones is actively searching for Spidey's ID
3). Hanky-Panky (we don't see anything, it's implied though)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> That whole 'wolverine is a bunch of robot sentinels inexplicably in love with rogue' thing seriously annoyed me.
> 
> The rest of it was just a very by the books 'good guys in future are bad guys' story with plot twists that felt weak, probably because you know that since it's 'from the future', it's all inconsequential anyway.





Othrys12 said:


> Post Script: Time-traveling sucks balls.



I think you're my new best friend. Please stay here as long as possible so we can both rail the dross that Marvel releases 

Together


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #3 was notable for 3 things:
> 
> 1). Introduced Mysterio, built him up as a major villain later on
> 2). Set up that Jessica Jones is actively searching for Spidey's ID
> 3). Hanky-Panky (we don't see anything, it's implied though)



1)I agree. This Mysterio seems pretty badass. Though They did use the name before for a much too-similar villain. Probably get retconned. If not, then this mysterio still has something to do with the first one.
2)Like it's that difficult. Look at spidey's physique, rule out all females and half the males in the school. They know he's white, that takes out all the minorities, then see who Kitty Pryde hangs around with. Pete's also been seenw ith Johnny Storm and Iceman. Secret ID's kinda a moot point.
3) It seemed to me they did nothing. Pete said he didn't want to go all the way. Just teenagers makin' out. You lied to us Bendis!!!! Spidey should have been giving MJ a web necklace!


----------



## Deviate (Oct 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 3). Hanky-Panky (we don't see anything, it's implied though)



Nope. The way I read it, Peter, being the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that he is in the Ultimate Universe, said 'no' to a horny hot virgin red head.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

you're all a pack of party poopers 


anyways this has a "March on Ultimatum" label which only makes sense if it's Jessica that finds out Spidey's ID in the Ultimatum trailers, since Bendis said he isn't gonna use Mysterio again till after Ultimatum


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

Ultimate Cap Annual wasn't as bad as I expected


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Nope. The way I read it, Peter, being the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that he is in the Ultimate Universe, said 'no' to a horny hot virgin red head.



No, MJ was just a massive tease apparently. She brought it up then said she didn't want to do it after all.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ultimate Cap Annual wasn't as bad as I expected



indeed, I really enjoyed both stories and they had cool art.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think you're my new best friend. Please stay here as long as possible so we can both rail the dross that Marvel releases
> 
> Together



Lets make BFF bracelets for each other


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

ok just read Marvel Spotlight: Ultimatum, had 3 interviews: Loeb, Bendis and Immonen.

only new things we learned:

Wilson Fisk in Ultimate Origins is Kingpin's grandpa
Nick Fury _*WILL*_ come back in Ultimatum.

which would kinda make some sense since the first SS arc ends during Ultimatum...


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Got a link to that? Good to hear Fury will return.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

it's not from an online interview, it's from a comic where interviews are done.  find a scan or buy it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fury coming back is the best thing ever... Even if he HAS aged five years in the "Supreme Powerverse" it doesn't matter for two reasons. one: He's Sam f#%king Jackson and two: retconsUltimate Origins.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

oh and in the MS issue, Bendis said he had read Ultimatum #1 and can say two things:

1). it apparently has David Finch best art _*ever*_

2). Spider-Man and the supporting cast of USM appear a lot in the first issue


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 31, 2008)

Ultimate Captain America Annual was pretty good. 
It was written by Jeph Loeb. 
I'm scared. 


LOL. Cap goes: "I want to smack that face off his face."


USM Annual was good as well. Mysterio has me interested.

Could Ultimatum actually be good? I'm a bit more optimistic. Just a bit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimate Captain America Annual was pretty good.
> It was written by Jeph Loeb.
> I'm scared.
> 
> Could Ultimatum actually be good? I'm a bit more optimistic. Just a bit.


I freaking loved that issue. It gave me high hopes for Ultimatum. 


rocklee0036 said:


> LOL. Cap goes: "I want to smack that face off his* your *face."


My favorite lulz line of all of the comics I've read this week. Especially that as Cap was saying that, [to me it looked like] he was looking at Jan.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

lol at Captain Stalker America


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

He's gonna Pymbeat her up during Ultimatum.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I freaking loved that issue. It gave me high hopes for Ultimatum.
> 
> 
> My favorite lulz line of all of the comics I've read this week. Especially that as Cap was saying that, [to me it looked like] he was looking at Jan.



I thought he was looking at Jan too at first. Then I went back a page and saw it was Pym.

Jan was actually Asian. 

Black Panther was actually cool. And could potentially return in the future. Lol, Loeb couldn't really fuck him up anyway cause he has no dialogue.

I can't believe I'm actually now looking forward to an event written by Loeb. 

LOL at spiderwoman in USM annual: Embrace change! Embrace change!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still curious why an Asian has the last name "Van Dyne"

anyways I'm happy at the Cap annual because it shows that the good half of loeb from Superman/Batman and Hush is still alive, sure he's comatose and near death but he's still alive


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> *I thought he was looking at Jan too at first.* Then I went back a page and saw it was Pym.
> *
> Jan was actually Asian. *


That's probably what Cap meant. He wanted her white face back. 


rocklee0036 said:


> Black Panther was actually cool. And could potentially return in the future. Lol, Loeb couldn't really fuck him up anyway cause he has no dialogue.
> 
> *I can't believe I'm actually now looking forward to an event written by Loeb.*


I know. It defies all logic. 


rocklee0036 said:


> LOL at spiderwoman in USM annual: Embrace change! Embrace change!


You noticed how everytime they go to the police station, there's always someone crazy dressed like a 616 person saying some funny stuff? lol


Kilowog said:


> *I'm still curious why an Asian has the last name "Van Dyne"
> *
> anyways I'm happy at the Cap annual because it shows that the good half of loeb from Superman/Batman and Hush is still alive, sure he's comatose and near death but he's still alive


The same reason why I'm Black and have an Irish last name...

I was gonna be even more of a smart ass and painstakingly explain a genealogy tree to you, but where's the lulz in that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

so Janet's ancestors were slaves who got the owners names?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

No. Actually, my family name came through marriage of one of my "great greats"... which is probably where her's came from.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

The first story wasn't that well written, it was the art that got me. I didn't like how Fury was written but at least Janet is white (for now, Ultimates 3 takes place later so her ancestry changes between Ult Cap annual and Ult 3), Tony still seems like a bit of his more playful type (rather than the emo in Ult 3).

Though to be honest, the reason why this issue was quite readable is simply because Loeb wasn't writing like normal Loeb, there was no stupid-wacky lines that just ruins everything. No massive exposition that takes up 3/4 of the issue or art that ruins the mood.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

yes the good half of loeb that the bad half raped and tortured and locked in a closet, he's slowly freeing himself.  though it's only a matter of time before bad loeb brains him with a folding chair


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> at least Janet is white (for now, Ultimates 3 takes place later so her ancestry changes between Ult Cap annual and Ult 3).


because in between story arcs Caps slaps her face, right off of her face.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 31, 2008)

Her father could have been a van Dyne, while her mother was Asian.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Her father could have been a van Dyne, while her mother was Asian.


Or they both could have been Asian and either the father or mother's name (they may not have been married) could have just been Van Dyne.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 31, 2008)

Well her mother was a clothing designer......


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Which means...?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know. I was just reading Ultimates again and saw that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol Oh ok.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 1, 2008)

And I think that enjoying a Loeb story (Ult Cap Annual) is actually affecting my brain. Shit just doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Which means...?



That rock is all about obscure references. Hence Ultimate Shocker.

"Ha ha! Where's the ha ha?!"


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 1, 2008)

What was that about Ultimate Shocker?


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> What was that about Ultimate Shocker?



Just me being bitter that the greatest USM villain only had one issue where he was the star.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 1, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Just me being bitter that the greatest USM villain only had one issue where he was the star.



Yeah, I thought that's what you said. :taichou


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

I still don't have much hopes for Ultimatum, the trailer just did nothing for me. And that's me talking objectively (as in pretending I didn't even read Ultimates 3 or Hulk)


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

I think Loeb was trying to piss us off with Ultimate Captain America...and failed, like he fails at everything 

I don't know. It was good, but doesn't make up for Ultimates 3, not even in the slightest. When he isn't making Captain American a complete ass, he can actually write him pretty good. But I think he confuses Ultimate Roger's...confusion, with overall anger.


Also Loeb officially gave up on Grand Theft America. He can't make it into continuinity, he just doesn't have the skill, so while the Ultimates don't work for S.H.I.E.L.D anymorel...oh wait I guess they still work for S.H.I.E.L.D. .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes that was what got me, do the Ultimates still work for SHIELD or not? Because it still looks like they're living off Fury's cock


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Apparently he remembered that they didn't work for shield in Ultimates 3 and then... forgot. I dunno, maybe he's trying to forget Ultimates 3 too.

I guess I could BS and say that since metahumans are essentially illegal they still have to deal with SHIELD. Sorta like how Spider-man is fucked when he turns 18. But I don't really think Loeb deserves any excuses at this point. I did like the cap annual ok though.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

You did? I mean, I just read it and, well, is it just me or did Loeb write yet another father-son issues comic?


Oh and wasn't Weapon X canadian?
t'Chaka or something call them "americans"


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, but that part of the story really made no fucking sense.

I mean I get that Panther's father sent him to America to be saved, and they turned him into a Mutant...

But what about the shit before and after that?

Who is the other guy...what were they doing, and why does the father seem to like Panther, but really likes the other guy...or WTF?

I don't think Loeb can write a Father-Son story anymore, it seems like he was getting somewhere, but then he started tearing up while he was writing, and someone else had to finish the dialog as he cried in a corner blubbering what he wanted to say between sobs.

The poor bastards


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I basically ignored the first story because it was pretty crappy and because I was distracted by Djurdevic's art


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

I can see how people would expect Loeb to make the ultimate poignant father-son tragedy but somewhere along the lines someone seems to have forgotten grieving people don't exactly need to make any fucking sense


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2008)

> Who is the other guy...what were they doing, and why does the father seem to like Panther, but really likes the other guy...or WTF?



The only thing I didn't get was what the hell the Panther trial was all about. I mean I get it was man vs panther *pounds chest* but... why were they doing that? You can't just put it in Africa and say these guys fight panthers cuz they got big black man balls. You have to give some kinda incentive as well. Not explaining that made the first part seem a little stupid to me.

I get what was going on, but I don't get why. It's not like there gonna come out with a Ultimate BP comic, so why not spare a paragraph to explain something important?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes that was what got me, do the Ultimates still work for SHIELD or not? Because it still looks like they're living off Fury's cock



Well it looked like the Ult Cap Annual was set between Ultimates 2 and Ultimate Power. The Ultimates don't officially break from SHIELD until after the fail that was Ultimate Power.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah the way my brain has processed it to avoid complete collapse is that they were under contract or something until the month was over or something.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I understand why they didn't put these books out in chronological order, but I wish they did. Sure, they fooled like 12 people worldwide with the true identity of the Black Panther, but all these stories need notes to let us know where they fall in, otherwise we're just guessing.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You did? I mean, I just read it and, well, is it just me or did Loeb write yet another father-son issues comic?
> 
> 
> Oh and wasn't Weapon X canadian?
> t'Chaka or something call them "americans"



Apparently I need to quantify this 

I liked the art in the first part, and the basic idea of 'oh noez my son got hurt i must send him to weapon X...' is like, yeah whatever that's fine I just won't think about it too hard. 

The second story I generally liked fine. There was nothing that outright angered me, and it was actually a reasonable explanation for why Captain America was posing as Black Wolverine Panther


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope the explanation for why Cap is indulging in his 'brotha' side had better be explained


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wait did he try and talk like a black guy in U3? Cus if so I have already purged it from my memory.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

He didn't talk at all because the real Panther couldn't


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank god. So then what did you mean by that last message?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

It makes no sense. If Cap was hiding Black Panther from Fury how came we never heard of him before Ultimates 3, how came he was missing on Ultimate Power, and why is he still masquerading as him a few months after Nick Fury is wiskered away to another dimension?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

When I said 'brotha', I mean him dressing as the BP


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It makes no sense. If Cap was hiding Black Panther from Fury how came we never heard of him before Ultimates 3, how came he was missing on Ultimate Power, and why is he still masquerading as him a few months after Nick Fury is wiskered away to another dimension?



To stalk Jan? :X

I dunno. I really just read it and didn't give it any thought at all, but the whole thing is written as though Fury is still around, which creates all kinds of problems.

Now I'm forced to start hating it like everything else Loeb has done in the Ultimate Universe God Dammit.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I'm so glad he didn't get to be around the Ultimate Osbournes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Loeb's problem is that he always wants to write what he wants with little to regard for happened before. He'll put in some weak excuse for why stuff is happening like it is before turning everyone around to follow his path


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Loeb's problem is that he always wants to write what he wants *with little to regard for happened before. He'll put in some weak excuse for why stuff is happening like it is before turning everyone around to follow his path


So does Geoff Johns, but his stuff is so good that you don really care. Examples being that his Final Crisis tie ins have absolutely nothing to do with FC, yet they're still awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah but Loeb just writes without caring about what came before.  Johns literally read every single issue of the Flash going back to the 40's in prep for Rebirth


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Loeb's problem is that he always wants to write what he wants with little to regard for happened before. He'll put in some weak excuse for why stuff is happening like it is before turning everyone around to follow his path



Which pretty much makes him the worst person possible for Ultimate Marvel.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

My other questions is this: How much time has passed between Ultimates 2 and Ultimate power, and Ultimate power to Ultimates 3? Cause if Cap and BP were not seen together for a certain amount of time, then everyone on the team should have seen that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So does Geoff Johns, but his stuff is so good that you don really care. Examples being that his Final Crisis tie ins have absolutely nothing to do with FC, yet they're still awesome.



But Johns at least will spend quite a bit of effort linking the previous stories with his.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

which is why we're not getting Rebirth till APRIL, that and us mere humans are not worthy of Johns' writting and we must wait.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> My other questions is this: *How much time has passed between Ultimates 2 and Ultimate power, and Ultimate power to Ultimates 3?* Cause if Cap and BP were not seen together for a certain amount of time, then everyone on the team should have seen that.


like a week... at least that's what I got from the orange boxes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if the mods would be ok with post "March of Ultimatum Saga" that I found on some blog, I mean it WAS a free comic...


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> My other questions is this: How much time has passed between Ultimates 2 and Ultimate power, and Ultimate power to Ultimates 3? Cause if Cap and BP were not seen together for a certain amount of time, then everyone on the team should have seen that.



*Ultimates 2*, X-men arc, FF arc, Spidey arc, X-men arc, Spidey arc, FF arc, *Ultimate Power*, FF arc, Spidey arc, X-men arc, Spidey arc, Spidey arc, FF arc, Ultimate Human, X-men arc, *Ultimates 3*. Seems about equal time between these three events.

So ya, you're right, PIS ftw on the rest of the Ultimates. But really, the only one Cap had to fool was Janet. The rest would've obviously taken Cap's side and kept the secret if they found out or put it together.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 2, 2008)

Well Stark knew about Panther. The rest we can assume knew nothing about Panther when he joined. Thor was too busy being a pedo. Pym probably spied on everyone, so maybe he knew. Pietro and Wanda don't care about much but each other. I wouldn't be surprised if Hawkeye figured it out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Hawkeye was too busy cutting his own wrists to notice


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

here is the DL link to "March on Ultimatum Saga" that I found on a blog, it's a FREE COMIC, but if a mod objects just remove it from my post

Link removed

also bumping this



Kilowog said:


> ok after finally finishing March on Ultimatum Saga, here's the timeline:
> 
> Dawn of time - UFF goes back in time to save life ("Crossover" arc of UFF)
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Stark was to  busy being fashonaly drank to notice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, 616 Ultimate Stark was too hammered having fantasies over Natasha to notice Steve putting on black latex every fifteen minutes


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

The March to Ultimatum clears up alot of Continuity issue.  But one that they can't erase  is the fact that Peter was a small child before his parents die, unlike what Origins tells use -


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The March to Ultimatum clears up alot of Continuity issue.  But one that they can't erase  is the fact that Peter was a small child before his parents die, unlike what Origins tells use -



Clones


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Clones



NooooO, Bendis cant go that way . I think he knows that he wrote himself into a corner, cuz there's no logical explanation for the retcon in Origins. 
Its true that during the Venom arc both Peter and May never remembered going to the picnic, so if the tape is false why would Fury even bother bringing the suit up during the videotape conversation, (why even make a false tape)?? Also Eddie seemed to remember both the parents working on the suit when he was little, so does that mean Fury implanted false memories in Brock too? So much mess and I wonder how Bendis is going to clean it up


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Stark was to  busy being fashonaly drank to notice.





			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Yes, 616 Ultimate Stark was too hammered having fantasies over Natasha to notice Steve putting on black latex every fifteen minutes



Stark knew.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Ultron clone.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> NooooO, Bendis cant go that way . I think he knows that he wrote himself into a corner, cuz there's no logical explanation for the retcon in Origins.
> Its true that during the Venom arc both Peter and May never remembered going to the picnic, so if the tape is false why would Fury even bother bringing the suit up during the videotape conversation, (why even make a false tape)?? Also Eddie seemed to remember both the parents working on the suit when he was little, so does that mean Fury implanted false memories in Brock too? So much mess and I wonder how Bendis is going to clean it up



They already had a Peter clone that thought he was Peter's dad. He's been preparing us for this for a while.

Just be thankful that Ben Reilly is confirmed to not be a Spidey clone.
Then again Eddie Brock was a reporter for the New York Globe before Bendis changed that too.:/


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Ultron clone.



Proof?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

I am the god of comics previews




*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum #1 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I am the god of comics previews
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



[/SPOILER]
blah blah blah


I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Kong likes TDK, I knew I liked him for a reason


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

yes, that was definitly a plus.


He's also the only one who'se never had superpowers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

dunno the first few pages just seemed like shit that had to be gotten out of the way, I'll reserve judgement till later.

also wtf did you get that xorn crap from?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Some 2003 or so X-Men thing.
Xorn was Magneto in desguise, but then it turns out it was magneto but then it turns out it was Xorn all along, only thinking he was magneto because of al the drugs he did.

He nearly destroys manhatan. Turns out to be a pretty huge thing between the X-Men and Nick Fury.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah but why did you bring up Xorn when talking about Ult. Mags?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Remember Ultimates 3 having 
Wanda do a reality warp spell (Dissassembled)
Wanda getting Killed (House of M)
Tony and Cap fighting (Civil war)
People being replaced by clones (Secret Invasion)
Mass Ultrons (Anihalationonquest)
And so on?

Well, Ultimatum Loeb has amped Magneto attacking new york (X-Men)


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 3, 2008)

Such a bittersweet preview you shared today Kilowog. . .

Hopefully Bendis saw it coming :S


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Hopefully, and sealed somethings Loebproof.

Like making G-Stac imortal or something.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Remember Ultimates 3 having
> Wanda do a reality warp spell (Dissassembled)
> Wanda getting Killed (House of M)
> Tony and Cap fighting (Civil war)
> ...



stop fishing ban


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

I should


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2008)

God save Kong, please Lord, please. Everyone else can die a horrid nasty death, but please spare the Kong.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

I like kitty  I'dd not have Kong die to save her, but I would like her to be aound.

Too many females on Pete's life though. One of the girls is gonna go, and I'm looking at gwen


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone notice that someone called the girl with them "Gwen"?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Seems dumb to kill Gwen off _again_. Not that that fact hurts the chances of it happening. 

Jesus, that dialogue with the Ultimates was _terrible_.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone notice that someone called the girl with them "Gwen"?



Yeah spoilers for the next USM, neat.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, that blonde gwen looking character.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heh, Loeb got fired as producer of Heroes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 3, 2008)

That's the best news I've heard all week!

And yeah, Gwen came back in the last ish of ULT Spidey. Least her face doesn't look like carnage at the moment...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, talk about generic art and story


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

generic is better than shitty


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

"You should see me in bed Thor, very verily." Oh Joseph, you're such a jokester.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

I was being 'nice' in my analysis, the art stinks and the dialogue must have been written by a pre-schooler


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was afrad that the art would look like this. It's like by issue three (based on the coves alone) Finch finally pulled his head out of his ass and stopped with the excessive hatching.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember reading that the art was Finchs best

I honestly can't tell the difference between it and his earlier work


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

"best" must be a new term for mediocre?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

At least the cover is pretty sweet. I almost considered buying the comic just for the cover but then I realized I'd be promoting the Low-ebb


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Bendis 

you said this would be better than "Break out"'s art


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

and you believed him? Epic lulz. XD


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2008)

...Oh god 

The Dark Knight exists in Ultimate Marvel?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

I told you Low-ebb is really working for DC


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

I loved The preview.  At least we get action within 10 pages


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, _you_ would

_You_ you


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL.  I like to give Loeb a chance.  It's bite me in the ass his whole recent Marvel run, but hey fanboys will be fanboys


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 3, 2008)

Loeb has a fan base? Go figure.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

read this and orgasm


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand is a douche-bag and will one day be killed by the lasers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

i love this thread


----------



## Hellion (Nov 4, 2008)

He sounds like you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

I want his manhood in my mouth


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this the beginning of the end for Loeb? Let's hope so. Maybe less time on Heroes means he doesn't have to distribute his shits between comics and television. He can take one big shit on the comic industry until Quesada gets his head out of Mephisto's red ass and takes a page from NBC and drops Loeb like he dropped the ball on Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2008)

No matter what happens I'm sure he can fall back on co-writing something with  and ride her coattails for a meal ticket.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gaara of the Sand is a douche-bag and will one day be killed by the lasers is obviously a masterful troll



______________________________________________________


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

Defending Low-ebb is not trolling, it is a death wish

And I am more than happy to oblige


----------



## Deviate (Nov 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> i love this thread





> A retcon every other issue. After 5 issues, a brandnew character will take over, beating the Marvel universe with brute force alone, *and choke-slamming Living Tribunal to take over the multiverse.*



I'm sure Loeb has already written that scene for 'Rulk : Giant Monster Size, Post Secret Invasion, Prelude to Dark Reign Semi, Annual Christmas Special' coming out next month....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I'm sure Loeb has already written that scene for 'Rulk : Giant Monster Size, Post Secret Invasion, Prelude to Dark Reign Semi, Annual Christmas Special' coming out next month....



I'm allowed to rip other people off, you're not laser enough to rip me off


----------



## Deviate (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess my post sounded like this one, but my joke was on Marvel's latest silliness of stupidly named annuals/specials/one-shots.

Giant Size Hulk
Monster Size Hulk
King-Size Spider-Man Summer Special

I would never copy thy lasers, for they burn.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 4, 2008)

The many faces of Christian Bale is quite distracting. It makes my eyes sore.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Defending Low-ebb is not trolling, it is a death wish
> 
> And I am more than happy to oblige



I guess I just have too much faith in humanity to believe he was serious.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> ...Oh god
> 
> The Dark Knight exists in Ultimate Marvel?



that was probably the most epic thing in the preview.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I told you Low-ebb is really working for DC



exactly, he's a spy DiDio sent to destroy marvel from the inside, why else would Johns consider Loeb a friend?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> read this and orgasm



A Loeb written Supes movie might be decent, his solo stuff on Supes was readable (though he did have Joe Kelly coplotting), sure would be better than "Returns"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

If Tim Sale is there with him, my worries will be abated.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Tim Sale wants nothing to do with him anymore! Heroes will prosper now! Loeb's probably the one who forgot about Caitlin being trapped in the alternate future from season 2.......


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Tim Sale wants nothing to do with him anymore!



Captain America: White


> Heroes will prosper now!


 probably 





> Loeb's probably the one who forgot about Caitlin being trapped in the alternate future from season 2.......



how is this a bad thing?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just saying it's a major plot hole. Like how Hiro is the master of Time and space, Peter has his powers but he wont go back in time tot he most logical spot and fix EVERYTHING!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

go to the Heroes subforum and complain about it and you WILL be killed


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2008)

where is it again?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

in the theater, where else would it be?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2008)

Touché


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Think I will...
Wish me luck. I'll come back with red rep bars...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2008)

I watched one episode of Heroes and my brain nearly exploded from the sheer amount of logical inconsistencies


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I don't keep issues of Ult FF cause i think it is the Ralph Nader of Ultimate comics, but I'm sure I've seen this design of reed richards on another comic. ANyone know where else I've seen this?


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2008)

that is the ugliest cover the comic world has ever lashed on us. i srsly feel sick inside.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 5, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with the Thing's jaw?


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2008)

All I know is Invisible Woman needs moar camel toe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> All I know is Invisible Woman needs moar camel toe.



*WRONG ANSWER*


The correct answer is "All I know is that Invisible Woman needs no clothing and the cover needs less sausages. Except Namor"


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess people from Atlantis lack nipples.

Guess it would be hard to breastfeed underwater 

Damn Sue's got some tig'ol bitties


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2008)

Fish-People clearly have to lay eggs..


And by the way, Invisible Woman's clothes need to be moar invisible.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn' hate this issue nor did I like it, I'm ambivalent to the whole thing

basically all that happened was:

-stuff
- tidal wave
- people die
- survivors + hulk + spidey go into action
- Reed vs Namor
- doom (apparently just back by the way he's acting) finds Latveria is destroyed, is no angry
- Xavier contacts survivors and tells them Magneto is behind this and that they all have to work together
- Magneto sits on pimpchair throne basically saying "bring it"


also 

LIST OF THE DEAD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nightcrawler
Dazzler
Human Torch
Wasp
Hawkeye
Beast
Dr. Storm


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got through the first issue. I'm not gonna say it was bad. I didn't hate it. It felt a lot like the first issue of Secret Invasion, where mad shit just happens all of a sudden. Hopefully it doesn't follow the same trend and we get some juicy story. I really hope those that they alluded to were dead, are really not (well some of them at least). Overall I think it has some potential. I'm pretty pissed that Magneto's one line at the end is the same as his closing line in Ultimates 3. And I hate when the last page of a comic is revealed before the issue ever comes out. We've seen that image of Magneto sitting on his throne before so when I read the issue and get to the last page it means nothing to me. I hate that.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn having to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

well SI is 8 issues long and was created for the sole purpose to allowing Dark Reign to exist.  

Ultimatum is 5 issues long with less than 10 tie-ins. and is the actual main event


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well SI is 8 issues long and was created for the sole purpose to allowing Dark Reign to exist.
> 
> Ultimatum is 5 issues long with less than 10 tie-ins. and is the actual main event



Ultimates 3 was 5 issues and it was shit. Ultimatum is created for sole purpose of getting to the "Dark Reign" of the Ultimate Universe (and Mark Millar pek)


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

So this is what all 5 covers of Ultimatum will look like together:


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimates 3 was 5 issues and it was shit. Ultimatum is created for sole purpose of getting to the "Dark Reign" of the Ultimate Universe (and Mark Millar pek)



no.

Ultimates 3 was just set up for Ultimatum, that's all it was.  there is nothing remotely like Darkreign after Ultimatum just a new ongoing and a mini.

try again


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2008)

what a shitacular event
just as long as they don't kill Dazzler Nightcrawler Bobby gwenn (killing mj would be tacky) daredevil namor ben, sue, kitty, liz allen, jessica drew, aunt may and doom, I don't give a darn


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

> no.
> 
> Ultimates 3 was just set up for Ultimatum, that's all it was. there is nothing remotely like Darkreign after Ultimatum just a new ongoing and a mini.
> 
> try again



Your argument was that because Ultimatum is only five issue that it won't follow the same trend as Secret Invasion. I made that moot by saying Ultimates 3 was only 5 issue and was even shittier than Secret Invasion.

Secret Invasion Issue 1: Begins with normal story, shit happens to heroes in end (Skrulls take over).
Secret Invasion Issue 2: Big Brawl in Savage land.
Secret Invasion Issue 3-7: Big Brawl in NYC with little interludes of story.

Ultimates 3 Issue 1: Begins with normal story, shit happens to heroes in end (Wanda dies).
Ultimates 3 Issue 2: Big Brawl in Avengers Mansion
Ultimates 3 Issue 3: Interlude of story
Ultimates 3 Issue 4-5: Big Brawl in Savage land.

Ultimatum Issue 1: Begins with normal story, shit happens to heroes in the end (Big flood, some heroes possibly die).
The rest is to be determined but considering Loeb's track record.....

Supposedly Ultimatum is used to shake shit up and start something new in Ultimate Universe.

Secret Invasion is used to shake shit up and start something different in 616. You don't even know what the fuck dark Reign is so STFU. For all we know it could be shit. We do know that possibly some ongoings and minis will come out of it just like the Ultimate U.


It's not my fault if ur butt hurts


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm saying that the odds of getting bloated with fights is less likely in a 5 issue event than an 8 issue one.  All I'm saying, no need to go all crazy with the long posts.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2008)

It's Loeb doing a cataclysm story.
They're gonna 1st
Fight the tidal wave
Fight namor
Fight each other
Fight maybe latveria
All gather up and Mr Fantastic is gonna do a Reed Ex Machina to find out Magneto is the culprit
Magneto appears on tv and youtube to say he did it because he's so angry and a dather's wrath for his dead son is so ugh
fight magneto
Valkyrie shows boobs
The end.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

> I'm saying that the odds of getting bloated with fights is less likely in a 5 issue event than an 8 issue one.



Well It's Loeb. 3 out of the 5 Ultimates 3 issues was Secret Invasionesque fighting. His run on Hulk, first 6 issues, about 5 and a half are fighting. His run on Wolverine, five issues, most of it was bloated with fighting (the story was terrible too). Onslaught Reborn, the whole thing was fighting. 

I don't remember Loeb doing and major events but I don't imagine it would be any different from his other minis.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Well It's Loeb. 3 out of the 5 Ultimates 3 issues was Secret Invasionesque fighting. His run on Hulk, first 6 issues, about 5 and a half are fighting. His run on Wolverine, five issues, most of it was bloated with fighting (the story was terrible too). Onslaught Reborn, the whole thing was fighting.



yeah Loeb's story telling usually takes TWO distinct modes (with slight deviations)

1). very low-key deeply emotional stories, *only *does this when Sale is involved

2). massive clusterfucks where he includes as many characters as humanly possible.  for some reason this comes out as a decent read when done at DC (Hush, his Superman run) but comes out as horrendously unreadable at Marvel




> I don't remember Loeb doing and major events but I don't imagine it would be any different from his other minis.



 was halfway decent



Banhammer said:


> It's Loeb doing a cataclysm story.
> They're gonna 1st
> Fight the tidal wave
> Fight namor
> ...



it was Xavier who said Magneto was the villain, this was one of those "secret plans that was never supposed to be used" which is up to now mainly used only for Batdickery stories

also stop rep whoring by making these kinds of posts


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ultimatum_ 



lol, X said Hank, Kurt, and Alison were dead. There goes the guy who was supposed to cure the legacy virus,  the on-again off-again leader of the morlocks, and the future's most powerful mutant so sayeth Bishop the time-gangsta. What a mess, all in one sentence.

The rest:
Wasp - I support her death as I wanna see Pym go fucking nuts
Human Torch - boooooo, but I can live with it
Hawkeye - ugh, a half-ass finish to a half-ass retooled character design
Prof Storm - I wanted moar story from this guy, he's been around a lot, boo I say
Invisble Woman - she's still breathing
Thor - sure why not
Valkyrie - don't lie to me  you'll get my hopes up 

So help me if that tidal wave killed J Jonah Jameson. Some things are too sacred for you to touch, Loeb.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

according to "Marvel Spotlight: Ultimatum", Thor fights the queen of the norse underworld, so I'm guessing he too "died" but is fighting his way back


also stop refering to the Kirkman run, just stop


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> according to "Marvel Spotlight: Ultimatum", Thor fights the queen of the norse underworld, so I'm guessing he too "died" but is fighting his way back
> 
> 
> also stop refering to the Kirkman run, just stop



I just found it lulzy to point out. You couldn't have shat on another book any worse in so few words. It's like Loeb tore off an arm of the Ultimate-verse continuity and ate it right before my eyes.

Since you brought up Thor, I see he's not stressing his lost Mjolnir one iota. Out of sight, out of mind I guess, except now Magneto has it and was probably using it to power his doomsday device. Ultimate Thor's on drugs, man, no other explanation.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> according to "Marvel Spotlight: Ultimatum", *Thor fights the queen of the norse underworld*, so I'm guessing he too "died" but is fighting his way back
> 
> 
> also stop refering to the Kirkman run, just stop







I hate when the Ultimate Universe goes into the mystical/strange/otherwordly stuff. Millar did it with Ultimates 2, but it was handled very well and kicked ASS.
Loeb will utterly RUIN it. Get ready for more Shakespearean Bloodlusted Thor SMASH. Mjolnir BASH.




> That major crossover he did for DC was halfway decent



That was a while ago. I passed on that one. Is it worth it?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

OWAW was alright, wasn't a masterpiece but it had some cool fanservice fights


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 5, 2008)

You know what really grinds my gears? When characters go out like punk bitches. When they put up no fight or are killed off panel with no explanation or meaning. Just so writers can say "look I killed characters in my book so it must be important." I really hope some of these "deaths" don't stick. And Loeb really needs to ask Bendis to write dialogue for him. I'm sick of his stupid, not funny, out of character one liners.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> LIST OF THE DEAD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I loved it, except for my favorite person in whole the Ultimate U getting killed.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I loved it, except for my favorite person in whole the Ultimate U getting killed.



Where did you buy it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Find what, who died? Xavier said it.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

No, Ultimatum.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

>_>









<_<










0_0










Oh... I don't know.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tell us, there's no way I'm paying for Ultimatum


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

He purchased it at his local comic book store just like i did.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Fucking fuck


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought it at the Comics Outpost located on Ocean Street.  Voted best comic shop in the entire SF bay area.  fileld with great people run by true comics fans.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Talk about a spectacularly bad issue

What does Loeb think, we're all pre-schoolers?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? When characters go out like punk bitches. When they put up no fight or are killed off panel with no explanation or meaning. Just so writers can say "look I killed characters in my book so it must be important." I really hope some of these "deaths" don't stick. And Loeb really needs to ask Bendis to write dialogue for him. I'm sick of his stupid, not funny, out of character one liners.



that's actually the #1 reason why I liked Ultimatum.  The complete dismantleling of the plot armor.  It really "grinds my gears" if you will, when we see heroes in dangerous situations but we completely know they will escape and they will live happily ever after with no consequences.

Also I kinda like how there is ABSOLUTELY no way most of these will be reversed.  to quote a big angry russian "if he dies, he dies"


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

So I'm assuming you liked the fact that Martian Manhunter went out like a bitch in Final Crisis #1, and hated Requiem for giving us some depth/meaning to his death.

Or the fact that Sabretooth put up less of a fight than little girl scout would.

I hate deaths when they don't mean anything. Especially deaths from writers that just hop on aboard a project without establishing any reason why we should be reading their book anyway. I mean how could you praise Loeb for just jumping onto the Ultimate Universe and already killing half of it's heroes. Characters that he's never even written before. That's why the Death of Steve Rogers was so compelling, because of the effort and buildup Brubaker put into it and after it, instead of just offing Cap in issue 1 and saying "hey look, I killed Cap. That makes my book so cool." Doesn't work that way with me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well at least the worst was over in the preview I read a week ago, after that it's less dialogue and more people drowning or whateverthefuck. 

So apparently the Ultimates now just hang out in their armor and uniforms all the time, for no sensible reason. Iron Man just chills in his mansion, lounging around in his ironman armor that takes a full team of people to operate, being a dick to Captain America, apparently because Cap is such an immoral womanizer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I laughed at Reed's incredibly random "You arrogant- Did you think I'd come unprepared?!" What did Namor say right before Reed stabs him with a needle? Did he boast "haha you can't do shit to me Reed!" No. He said he wouldn't hurt Reed's girlfriend. YES. OBVIOUSLY THIS IS A GOOD REASON TO GET UPSET AND STAB SOMEONE WITH A MASSIVE ELECTRIC NEEDLE. 

Also, how the fuck can Kurt drown? He can fucking teleport, can't he? 




Finch's people are meh. Not bad I guess, but nothing special. Every blond chick looks exactly the same for some reason. I did like the art that depicted the flood. So... the art was fine with me... I guess. 

Once the flood itself got underway, I was generally _ok_ with the book. Hopefully shit keeps piling on fast enough for Loeb to not get a chance to try and do any real dialogue. I can't wait for someone to beat Magneto down while offering us a witty quip like "_I guess that makes me the friend_"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Othrys12, please bear my children


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Othrys12, please bear my children



I don't think I want to bring a child into a world where "Super-star Writer Jeph Loeb!" consistently gets high profile work


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

I must agree, Loeb's characterizations and dialogue is incredibly painful to read


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

In all seriousness, what made Ultimate Universe appealing to me was the lack of continuity bullshit and the 'updated characters'. Most of the characters managed to kind of capture the core essence of the originals while putting a unique spin on them. And it's great to read about a Spiderman who's still in High School and hasn't traveled across galaxies and fought 18 goblins and got married and then divorced via the devil. It felt like a smarter, tighter universe. 

Jeph Loeb is like the antithesis of all of that. He writes the main characters as dumbed down 616 versions of the heroes, and he just ignores continuity constantly. Since he's come on he's managed to repeatedly create blatant continuity errors. He's seriously just the _worst _possible choice for this work. 

I don't know what Marvel is thinking, letting him write anything other than his stupid spectrum books, where he can do his dumbed down, continuity free crap. Or stick him on that Marvel Adventures imprint or something.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

You cannot blame all the continuity errors on Loeb.  He was sent in to kill the existing UU and to start over fresh, and that is what he is doing.  

Also I don't see the problem of killing off so many characters that quick.  For the first time since, Return of the King I feel that Magneto is a real threat to the UU


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2008)

I can and will blame Loeb for everything wrong with comics today.

And I agree with Rock. A flood shouldn't have killed more than two or three characters. These are super-heros for godsakes. Captain America held onto a nuclear rocket and primed and detonated a bomb on it while holding on with just one hand, but a big blanket of water hits him and he almost dies like any nameless fodder New Yorkers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> So I'm assuming you liked the fact that Martian Manhunter went out like a bitch in Final Crisis #1, and hated Requiem for giving us some depth/meaning to his death.
> .



I didn't have much of a problem with the death since MM never died before and they needed to make Libra seem like a credible threat.  Also Requiem was simply perfect.


Basically what I'm saying is that I'd like a middleground where there is NO plot armor and people still act superheroie.  I mean why wouldn't Human Torch die inside of a building when his room gets flooded?

I mean the fact that Spidey is the ONLY person 100% confirmed to live actually makes me excited I don't know who will live on the next page.

Basically I'd like it if lots of people die, of course some would be for nothing and some would be meaningful but they still fight back and be superheroic.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I didn't have much of a problem with the death since MM never died before and *they needed to make Libra seem like a credible threat.*  Also Requiem was simply perfect.



That's exactly what I hate. A good writer doesn't need to kill a character(s) to make a villain seem credible.



> Basically what I'm saying is that I'd like a middleground where there is NO plot armor and people still act superheroie.  I mean why wouldn't Human Torch die inside of a building when his room gets flooded?
> 
> I mean the fact that Spidey is the ONLY person 100% confirmed to live actually makes me excited I don't know who will live on the next page.
> 
> Basically I'd like it if lots of people die, of course some would be for nothing and some would be meaningful but they still fight back and be superheroic.



How is death by drowning meaningful. They put up no fight. We didn't even see anyone struggle (we got a one panel of Torch, his pops went out immediately). They're fucking superheroes, but the only one that apparently even knows how to swim is Angel, and he's got fuckin wings. And I think it's already been well established by now that Magneto is more than a credible threat. Loeb didn't have to off half the Ultimate Universe in one issue to do so. I think I would have been more OK with it if we saw the heroes struggle for survival rather than them dieing effortlessly off panel.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 6, 2008)

I think that was an awesome start to what could be an awesome series.  Magneto's been established as a good threat, but not every super in the world including Namor and Doom combined level.  It reminded me of the 1 good part of WWH, the first issue.  A big badass came down, proved his strength (giant wave/Black Bolt) and issued a challenge.  If they do it right unlike WWH it could be really good.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> That's exactly what I hate. A good writer doesn't need to kill a character(s) to make a villain seem credible.
> 
> 
> 
> How is death by drowning meaningful. They put up no fight. We didn't even see anyone struggle (we got a one panel of Torch, his pops went out immediately). They're fucking superheroes, but the only one that apparently even knows how to swim is Angel, and he's got fuckin wings. And I think it's already been well established by now that Magneto is more than a credible threat. Loeb didn't have to off half the Ultimate Universe in one issue to do so. I think I would have been more OK with it if we saw the heroes struggle for survival rather than them dieing effortlessly off panel.



Have you even been in a flood.  Shit happens fast and you can't react.  And on top of that this was by no means an ordinary tidal wave.  That's why they gave you the time. at 4:12 it was a regular day, at 4:13 there was a wave that COVERED the city.  Not only do you have to deal with this sudden wall of water but you also have to deal with the debris it causes.  That is why they showed Thing catching a whale.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

They have fuckin superpowers. How Angel was Angel the only one to survive? Nightcrawler. C'mon, Nightcrawler, really? You have to admit, that one was stupid. And poor Beast. Hasn't he been through enough. And Dazzler was one of the best things to come out of the Ultimate U.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You cannot blame all the continuity errors on Loeb.  He was sent in to kill the existing UU and to start over fresh, and that is what he is doing.



I can be pissed at him for having 0 respect for the continuity and characters though.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> They have fuckin superpowers. How Angel was Angel the only one to survive? *Nightcrawler. C'mon, Nightcrawler, really?* You have to admit, that one was stupid. And poor Beast. Hasn't he been through enough. And Dazzler was one of the best things to come out of the Ultimate U.



Not really He can only teleport 2 miles in any direction and the water was high enough to get the Baxter building.  Also he could have teleported himself into a building for all we know.

Angel is logical because he had his wings to help propell himself through the water.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Kurt isn't agile enough to swim?  He's never been in a dangerous situation and ran away before?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

All I am saying is that factoring in all the elements that are involved, it isn't illogical for those characters to die. 

You point out his agility I point out the fact that There was debris(Cars, trucks, small buildings) that comes as a result of a Tidal wave that big, that would cause even the strongest super hero's problems.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

you know what just occured to me? this probbaly wiped out the morlocks


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

Well it killed their former leader .  

It also probably killed all the underground characters that the F4 deal with


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

you know what I'm guessing.  Angel only found Dazzler but not Kurt and Hank.  So I'm guessing Kurt tried to warp him and Hank but it strained him and they both fell to their deaths.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I don't think that they didn't try to save themselves.  It really looked like Johnny was trying to save his dad, but could save himself.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh well, Jean Grey is just gonna bring them back.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah also I think Angel would have tried to get the others had he seen them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 6, 2008)

1st issue is what I expected.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well it killed their former leader .
> 
> *It also probably killed all the underground characters that the F4 deal with*


Ben Grimm STRONGLY disagrees. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR  # 58 said:
			
		

> *The Story:* Ultimatum hits the Baxter Building! As the team is torn apart in more ways than one, the fate of the Fantastic Four rests on the rocky shoulders of the Thing. *Ben Grimm steps up and embarks on a hero’s journey to the very center of the Earth to find the one man who can help his imperiled teammates.* And that's just the beginning...
> Rated A …$2.99





			
				=ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR  # 59 said:
			
		

> Ultimatum has hit the planet hard and the Baxter Building was ground zero. Johnny is still missing. Dr. Storm is dead. And Reed has taken off to parts unknown. Sue's life hangs in the balance and rests in the hands of untested pilot *Ben Grimm, a.k.a. The Thing, and Dr. Arthur Molekevic, now better known as the megalamonical Mole Man. *"Journey to the Center of an Invisible Woman" begins!
> Rated A …$2.99


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

interesting that at the very end of UFF they visit the first UFF villain


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Also, if anyone remembers the team for the title that Millar is working on when he returns to Ultimate Marvel, they'd know that...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawkeye is alive.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

how do you figure that?  Millar only said "Ultimate Avengers" nothing is said about the lineup


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how do you figure that?  Millar only said "Ultimate Avengers" nothing is said about the lineup


He said that it had something to do with (him) and a black ops team in the Ultimate U. Remember?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think he mentioned him by name, I think he's talking about the character we didn't see since in Ultimates we only saw 4 of them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

> Macchio was willing to reveal the lineup of the team, though not without first warning that he didn't want to spoil Millar's story. "In terms of characters, we do have *(him).* We have a new Black Widow, because obviously the first one is dead. We have Punisher in there, and we also have a very interesting character – the first Hulk. More than that I don't really want to say."
> ​


Yes he did.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

'kay **


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't given into e-peer pressure and has the balls to admit that I loved Ultimatum 01... because I did love it, and Magneto was cool.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

Gooba agreed with you, but no one ever disagrees with gooba because he's basically NF's Uriel.

anyways I _sorta_ agree, on the scale I'm closer to you guys but still centrist 


also new Quesada/Jemas interview about them telling for the billionth time how they heped create the ultimate U.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

The avengers page was horrible, the first page was half assed and Magneto's spread was mediocre at best.

The rest of the issue has me quite intrested though


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

Avengers? wat chu talkin' bout hammer?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Gooba agreed with you, but no one ever disagrees with gooba because he's basically NF's Uriel.


*Looks for something in order to disagree with Gooba. ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll come straight out and say, I was disappointed. I guess i was foolish enough to expect something more from Loeb. If issue two is a significant upgrade, then I could forgive the lackluster opening issue.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't given into e-peer pressure and has the balls to admit that I loved Ultimatum 01... because I did love it, and Magneto was cool.



It's got nothin to do with peer pressure. I really didn't like it. Those opening pages just immediately pissed me off, particularly all of the dialogue between the Ultimates. 

I will say I was happy that Spider-man and his friends were spared the awful dialogue everyone else got, and Kong wanting to see the Dark Knight was probably the best writing in the entire issue.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> It's got nothin to do with peer pressure. I really didn't like it. Those opening pages just immediately pissed me off, particularly all of the dialogue between the Ultimates.



Verily. Thy opinion is shared. Very verily.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Avengers? wat chu talkin' bout hammer?



I wil not adress those loebites by the title of the awesome Ultimates.
They are the U-vengers. That is all.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright, I know these are comics, so really any aspect of the physical realm can be put to death in the name of story.

But really the part where they all pull themselves to the roofs of New York after being hit by the fucking tidal wave from The Day After Tomorrow...is really retarded.

I mean come on..Technically if something that big hit the city, it wouldn't be a matter of "can you swim up the surface" it's more a matter of...will your body be completely obliterated by the impact or not.

I just had to get this out...I'm still in the process of reading Ultimatum #1...but that sequence of scenes just bothered me so much that I had to post about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it was kinda cool how Sue was that strong, then she wasn't .


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Is anyone else pissed Ultimatum kind of ruined the current arc of USM?

And there is no way Magneto survives Ultimatum. I'm quite certain Loeb will kill him too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> *Is anyone else pissed Ultimatum kind of ruined the current arc of USM?*
> 
> And there is no way Magneto survives Ultimatum. I'm quite certain Loeb will kill him too.


You mean with Gwen seeming unimportant now? Yes. A little.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

gooba/m0/me vs hammer/rocklee/dmc/olpp and some guy whose nick starts with an O or some shit like that doesn't matter though

I feel we can take em


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

They don't stand a chance.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

> You mean with Gwen seeming unimportant now? Yes. A little.



It was just so nonchalant. It was completely unnecessary. He could have changed Gwen to Liz and it would have been the same. All of Finch's blonds look exactly the same anyway. It was just a matter of changing a single word.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

the original plan was that the USM tie-in would start at the same time as Ultimatum.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> gooba/m0/me vs hammer/rocklee/dmc/olpp and some guy whose nick starts with an O or some shit like that doesn't matter though
> 
> I feel we can take em



I feel like I need a massive signature to be taken seriously


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

genin shouldn't even be considered people


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> I feel like I need a massive signature to be taken seriously


You don't have a sig? I would have neve know, I set my user cp not to show sigs and avatars. 


Kilowog said:


> genin shouldn't even be considered people


Don't be a douchebag man.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

UXM Tie-in



> By Marc Strom
> 
> The X-Men won't escape the Ultimatum wave.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They don't stand a chance.






LIL_M0 said:


> Don't be a douchebag man.



bama


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> genin shouldn't even be considered people



I don't even fucking know how you rank up, is it just based on how many posts you've made?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

Well just finished it. It sucked...I mean yeah it is nice that Loeb isn't just feeding us several issues of diashit (Loebs version of dialogue) just to see Magneto destroy New York...again...

So now that New York is gone... I mean I hope to god..I have this nagging suspicscion next issue it'll look fine and people waking up on the streets soaked to the bone, but overall fine...and Xavier was just exaggerating ot get his Obiwan moment.

Other than that...it's kinda the plot of "Return of the King" except instead of everyone else sitting on their asses they'll actually join the X-Men...or turn on them <shrug>

One thing I'm really surprised about is that X-Men/Fantastic Four actually looks like it is canon.

I mean if Johnny and Dr. Storm are dead, and it seems that it'll be revealed at some point in this show that Mutants are actually man-made (I mean you can argue about ethnic rights all you want, but now they seem like backfiring weapons).

So I can see that storyline playing out...I just don't think Marvel has the balls for that though. I mean so Ultimate Marvel is going to be a destopia version of Marvel now?

What would be worst if they tried to use this to Ultimize recent concepts for Marvel 616. Like House of M, Civil War, or even Secret Invasion...not in the tongue and cheek way they'be been doing, but Ultimizing concepts that have just been around for a few years.

I mean Ultimizing Galactus and Dark Phoenix are nice because those stories are old. They've been around long enough for us to think about alternate versions of them...but if I have to read an alternate version of House of M or Avengers Disassembled...I'll gladly buy the What If? instead. (and I hate What If?)


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

So Vindicator has something to do with Weapon X, got it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Soooooo....the first time the F4 fought Namor they pulled everything out of the hat as well as fifteen things Reed made and the only reason they're still alive is because Namor stopped.

Suddenly Reed has a this small hand-held device that can suddenly take him out just like _that_? And Reed still does it if he knew Namor didn't do it? Is it a requirement for every Reed Richards to be a complete and utter douchebag or is Low-ebb presenting himself into the Ultimate-verse through himself?

Not to mention Doom's completely random plan with Ultron backfired in his face. Is there absoutely any difference between him and his six-one-six counterpart? Their dialogue is exactly the same.

Oh and Hulk is walking around. And Charles can suddenly talk to multiple people all around the country without any problems. And Jan forgot that she can turn big (or maybe Low-ebb forgot). 

And after pissing everyone with a name off, Magneto just decides to do nothing and let everyone attack him.

Okay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

In Loeb's defense, Jan's turning big was only a one time deal. Read Ultimates 2 again. With Reed, I think he just took advantage of the situation and "cheap-shotted" the guy who kissed his girlfriend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Why do you defend it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Because I wanted to... ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

*Spoiler*: __ 



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Spell it right, unless you want to be a faget poozer


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't given into e-peer pressure and has the balls to admit that I loved Ultimatum 01... because I did love it, and Magneto was cool.



I have been defending it from the get go


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mo --->  <--- Kaze


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

That's better, now lets take down OMLPPbama


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

You both are insane. A man murdered an entire universe, and repopulated it with uninteresting version of themselves, then had the gall to write a storyline where the characters murder each other.

It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 7, 2008)

Now only Loeb has to die to complete the cycle


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Soooooo....the first time the F4 fought Namor they pulled everything out of the hat as well as fifteen things Reed made and the only reason they're still alive is because Namor stopped.
> 
> Suddenly Reed has a this small hand-held device that can suddenly take him out just like _that_? And Reed still does it if he knew Namor didn't do it?


 I think the other sections of this forum call that 'plot armor' :\



> Is it a requirement for every Reed Richards to be a complete and utter douchebag or is Low-ebb presenting himself into the Ultimate-verse through himself?


 One could argue that Loeb's best characterization is that of Reed for his true-to-form random douchebaggery. 



> Not to mention Doom's completely random plan with Ultron backfired in his face. Is there absoutely any difference between him and his six-one-six counterpart? Their dialogue is exactly the same.


Ultimate Doom may or may not have hooves. Otherwise, I think they're the pretty much the same, I don't think that's Loeb's fault either, shockingly.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 7, 2008)

I have to say, Ultimatum was a huge letdown. The only thing I liked about it was Spider-man's breif part, but then wtf is Gwen doing just sitting there when she could carnage out at any moment?

F4: I thought Reed and Sue Broke up? Now he wants to propse? And aren't they like 19?

Ultimates: sucked verily. Thor is supposed to drink beer and protest evil governments. And he doesn't even care that Mags has his hammer? And is probably using it cause alll this devastation? And I can't believe I'm saying this, but the new utl hawkeye/bullseye had a point!

And furthermore, why aren't these building falling apart if they're being crushed with tidal waves?



> By Marc Strom
> 
> The X-Men won't escape the Ultimatum wave.
> 
> ...



I bet it's going to get worse....

2 Problems I have with this. #1. I don't want to see how regular people react to this. From what I saw, at least 50% of all people living in Manhattan should be dead. I have no idea how sue pushed ALL that water back without damaging a single building, either, but that shouldn't have saved anyone. If a whale can bust into the Baxter building in a spot conveniently enough for Ben Grim to catch it, then every window on every building below flood level should be shattered.

and #2. Why they hell would they not trust Rogue when they have many people on the team they shouldn't trust. Professor X lied to them and told them that he killed Magneto, when he just brainwiped him. So technically Prof is partially to blame for this for failing to do the job that he was supposed to do. Wolverine infiltrated teh team just to kill the prof, fell in love with jean, slept with her then confessed about it to her. He then left Cyclops for dead in the savage land. and that's all water under the bridge. Angel, nightcrawler, collossus and Dazzler were all taking HGH, so why focus just on Rogue?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Spell it right, unless you want to be a faget poozer



how many times do I have to tell your slow tea drinking rice eating stupid face:


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 7, 2008)

And with that giant turd, I am officially done with this awful universe.

Good show, Loeb.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 7, 2008)

Ultimate Marvel was and could have continued to be very good... I don't see why they felt the need to just kill off half of everyone right now...


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Wesker (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow and Jeph Loeb fails again. This brings up the question. How many people would buy a comic just to see Loeb get owned in the comic?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> :]awful universe.
> .



says the person who thinks Millar sucks


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Let's ask Bendis" :rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That's better, now lets take down OMLPPbama



I am untakedownable


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't get the joke for "Thunder! ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh..."


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Me neither. It's probably a song.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

ThunderCats.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

Mo, saying you like Ultimatum is a slap in the face to Ulti Thor. Him and his bitch are the worst part of the issue. He's snorting PIS straight to the brain. It's not easy to watch.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

only 1 panel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

One panel is already five hundred panels too many


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> only 1 panel



2

And they're the worst. By far.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

my responce:

meh


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

haven't been able to see any of banhammer's pics in this thread


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

That's because he's a failure at linking


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, some people have 


I'll rehost them all at once when they've all been completed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

what the hell ever happened to the Inhumans?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

They're on the moon

Until Ultimate War of Kings, that is


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

I know they're on the moon but why haven't they shown up ONCE since their initial appearance.  I half expected them to appear in Galactus or even when Thanos invaded since that Annual kept saying that Black Bolt was "teh strongest in teh world", yet it just seems like everyone forgot they exist.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

Why are you surprised that Millar's work is being ignored?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

because it's wrong and shouldn't happen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm laughing right now


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

So am I.  That is why Millar is coming back to clean shit up.  I wonder how much Quesada has to beg to get him back on the ultimate line


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

probably a lot since Millar's contract was up

also apparently Millar was involved in coming up with the character development of U3


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder what would have happened if Iceman from Ultimate War happened to be in New York


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

do you know how powerful a tidal wave of that size is?  The full force would break the ice and make the whole situation worse.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

I was unaware that real-life physics existed

Spidey could web the thing if he had to


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

You know what else I'm wondering?

I don't know, maybe Magneto used Banshee, (lol stealing yet another plot) but if Colosus could overcame his power and hit him while on steel form, how came Thor gets his ass handed to him?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

why would that be "stealing yet another plot", Banshee was part of the Ultimatum build up, hell Quicksilver was gathering the stuff for Magneto.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> why would that be "stealing yet another plot", Banshee was part of the Ultimatum build up, hell Quicksilver was gathering the stuff for Magneto.





			
				Planet X said:
			
		

> Indecisive and relying heavily on the drug Kick to augment his power, Magneto struggles to maintain the loyalty and respect of his followers. He announces a plan to invert the planet by reversing its magnetic poles, and employs increasingly fascistic methods (including the construction of a Nazi-esque crematorium in which he plans to eradicate the remaining human population of the city).




So you mean Quicksilver is alive and well? But wasn't he killed by Hawkeye?

And why isn't Hawkeye in jail?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

oh you're still fishing 

anyways Quicksilver appeared at the end of the recent UXM arc gathering Banshee for Magneto, presumably takes place around the beginning of U3


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

So this takes place in between the two hours or something that took the ultimates to get to the savage land while Wolverine was both in Muir Island and fighting Juggernaut?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

it's Wolverine, why question the fact that he's everywhere?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm just saying, Quicksilver goes from superhero to grieving brother to supervillan awfully quick.
Then again, his power is superspeed 

And Hawkeye, whose life was saved by quicksilver in U2 is the one that offs him.
Oh "irony"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sorry Kilo, tiny pic is having Issues

Though it makes a good point.

Are those in the variant covers those that are going to die?


----------



## mow (Nov 10, 2008)

how you guys can actually view the artwork book without stabbing yourselves in the eye with a chainsaw is truly beyond me. I havent seen shitter art than this since Runaways/Young Avengers SI tie-in. I bet i could get a baboon missing half his skull, 2 fingers in his right hand and tie his left hand behind his back and he's draw something better.

  jesus fuckign hell what is this crap


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Isn't it all so fucking funny?  Come, moe.  Laugh with me.  Laugh.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

mow said:


> how you guys can actually view the artwork book without stabbing yourselves in the eye with a chainsaw is truly beyond me. I havent seen shitter art than this since Runaways/Young Avengers SI tie-in. I bet i could get a baboon missing half his skull, 2 fingers in his right hand and tie his left hand behind his back and he's draw something better.
> 
> jesus fuckign hell what is this crap



... you dislike David Finch's art?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't see anything wrong with the artwork..


Also, I don't know if you watch the stack, but how came the Storm are hit all the way up in the baxter building, but peter gwen kitty and bendis on the subway aren't?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

methinks the Baxter Building took the brunt of it and the subway car was more intown so it wouldn't have been hit as hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

On one hand, that makes sense, on the other, the baxter building has it's personal forcefield and well, they were on a subway going to meet Jhonny Storm.

Also, they seem to have a pretty good view



I don't have a problem with it, really, it isn't relevant or particularly bad.
But now that I think about it, it only makes sense that the plot armor of Kitty Pride, Peter Parker, a Symbionte and Brian Bendis combined be able to withstand anything .


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ... you dislike David Finch's art?



Thor most definitely has a bit of a Rob Liefeld thing goin on there. It is actually pretty amazing how much more I would have liked Ultimatum 1 if the Thor/Valkyrie panel were just gone.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

It was only two panels 

also are you insinuating that Finch added a crap load of pouches, a million teeth, giant lopsided chests and feet that are too tiny for the body?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> It was only two panels


It's really not that hard to ruin a book with 1 panel. 



> also are you insinuating that Finch added a crap load of pouches, a million teeth, giant lopsided chests and feet that are too tiny for the body?



Just the third one.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

holy hyperbole batman


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously. Thor isn't gonna drown, he's gonna die of cancer.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> holy hyperbole batman



**


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

You know I'm right.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

frankly didn't even notice it till you brought it up just now.  I don't overscrutinize the art looking for flaws.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I do either, and I wasn't bothered by most of the art. But this did stick out to me, along with all the blond females looking the same, and peter's face is a little off in that splash page with the massive wave. Otherwise I thought the issue looked fine. But I can't help but notice, especially, when things are out of proportion.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> On one hand, that makes sense, on the other, the baxter building has it's personal forcefield and well, they were on a subway going to meet Jhonny Storm.
> 
> Also, they seem to have a pretty good view



I don't have the issue on hand right now, but isn't Peter on an elevated Subway train? That would mean he isn't in Manhattan, as there are no elevated subway trains in the city, only underground. He might be on the West side of Queens or Brooklyn, since they have elevated train lines, when the tide hit the city. That is assuming the tide hit only the island of Manhattan and that Loeb actually knows the shit about the subways.

Lol, I'm over thinking this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 10, 2008)

mow said:


> how you guys can actually view the artwork book without stabbing yourselves in the eye with a chainsaw is truly beyond me. I havent seen shitter art than this since Runaways/Young Avengers SI tie-in. I bet i could get a baboon missing half his skull, 2 fingers in his right hand and tie his left hand behind his back and he's draw something better.
> 
> jesus fuckign hell what is this crap







> I don't have the issue on hand right now, but isn't Peter on an elevated Subway train? That would mean he isn't in Manhattan, as there are no elevated subway trains in the city, only underground. He might be on the West side of Queens or Brooklyn, since they have elevated train lines, when the tide hit the city. That is assuming the tide hit only the island of Manhattan and that Loeb actually knows the shit about the subways.
> 
> Lol, I'm over thinking this.



LOL

There are elevated trains in Manhattan.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 10, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> LOL
> 
> There are elevated trains in Manhattan.



Besides the ones not in use by the MTA, the ones on the bridges, or the ones in Northern Manhattan? I haven't been on every line yet, so I could be wrong.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay. Fanart.


I went to a comic convention and had one of the artists there draw Ultimate Shocker. He didn't know who that was (surprise surprise) and he only had the top half in a pic to go by. It turned out pretty decent. I'll scan it later once I figure how to get my scanner installed properly, which is infuriating. Now tho settle for cameraphone quality.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

that gif doesn't really do it for me, knowing exactly what Kane was applauding 

but seriously what do people have against Finch's art? I seriously don't get it.  I'm not saying he's "TEH BEST ARTIST EVAH " but he's nowhere near as bad as you guys keep "hyperbolizing" (made up word)

also check your visitor messages


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2008)

_I_ didn't say the art was horrible. Just bits and pieces of it were not-so-good. It's the dialogue that's like a punch in the balls.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Besides the ones not in use by the MTA, the ones on the bridges, or the ones in Northern Manhattan? I haven't been on every line yet, so I could be wrong.



This one was as barely higher than a bus.


----------



## mow (Nov 11, 2008)

*checked visitor msgs, copy pasting response*

I dont tend to follow up on artists who draw the comics (except ross, and the guy who drew Immortal Iron Fist whose name i cannot recall) but honestly, the artwork in Ultimatum...the guy who drew WWH had a more appealing style. Heck even Yu with all his shoddy penciling+inking was eons better. the look of all the characters; the weird anatomy and muscles, the oddly structured faces, everything about it made me sick to the gut. I haven't hated anything this much comic wise since the creation of the Sentry 


it's just down right awful with utterly no gratifying aspect to it whatsoever. I dont even know what he worked on before, but I cant stare at those pages without feeling the nagging urge to pluck my eyes out with a dull spoon and then readily soak them in nitric acid. it's wretched in every fashion possible. agah.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 11, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Besides the ones not in use by the MTA, the ones on the bridges, or the ones in Northern Manhattan? I haven't been on every line yet, so I could be wrong.



Hm.  I think that pretty much covers it.



> curious what Ultimate series have you actually read?



I followed most of the books regularly for about 2.5 years, then sporadically once they started getting more and more awful, and bailed out when things got really lolsome - I think that was sometime in '05.  I tried catching up on everything recently, but quit after I realized most of my problems with these books (e.g., padding 2-3 issue stories into 6-7 issues, Bendis' trite and turgid dialogue, and writers falling back on "ultimitising" concepts rather than telling coherent/cohesive stories) have persisted since I left.  Quesada's blanket of crappiness certainly didn't help things either.

Speaking of Quesada, it's kind of sad this description still applies after all this time:



> ...."Joey Q" puts on his Bobby "The Brain" Heenan rhinestone and form-fitting shirt and acts like a circus monkey...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> I followed most of the books regularly for about 2.5 years, then sporadically once they started getting more and more awful, and bailed out when things got really lolsome - I think that was sometime in '05.  I tried catching up on everything recently, but quit after I realized most of my problems with these books (e.g., padding 2-3 issue stories into 6-7 issues, Bendis' trite and turgid dialogue, and writers falling back on "ultimitising" concepts rather than telling coherent/cohesive stories) have persisted since I left.  Quesada's blanket of crappiness certainly didn't help things either.



Bendis' diologue actually works most of the time on USM, mainly cause Spidey is obligated to say stupid stuff (it's like a law) plus he's a teen and they always say stupid crap (personal experience).  I also found the way he spins off his stories quite entertaining compared to his 616 work and pretty much ever 616 Spider-Man story of the decade.

UXM and UFF's quality was in constant flux, only Mark Millar, Bendis and Vaughan were able to make it good.  All other writers failed in some form or another (really Carey, you write Lucifer then start ripping off Jack Kirby?).

Basically as far as I'm concerned Millar and Bendis can do no wrong in the Ultimate Universe (coughUltimatepowercough)





> Speaking of Quesada, it's kind of sad this description still applies after all this time:



cannot stop laughing


----------



## Deviate (Nov 11, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Hm.  I think that pretty much covers it.



I'm just over thinking this. I looked at the issue again and saw that Peter is on the L train in Manhattan. The L train is completely underground for all its stops in Manhattan. More importantly, how the fuck wasn't that train destroyed by the wave? It looks like its only three stories up.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

typical fiction BS like the train from Spider-Man 2 and how Marvel 616 is smaller than DC Earth-0


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Who cares about how accurate the trains are? For fuck's sake, if it will make you feel better, pretend some other attack on New York destroyed the old L train and when they rebuilt they put it above ground. Or some other bullshit, no one fucking cares.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 11, 2008)

There was nothing left for me to bitch about. People already bitched about the story, the art, the deaths, the loeb, and the wave....


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2008)

Every detail of this book must be sufficiently railed on before we can begin to be satisfied, and by that time issue 2 will be out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread is making me hard. Unequivocal hatred towards the low-ebb and his spawns


----------



## Gooba (Nov 11, 2008)

I love NF.  There is a man with the proportionate strength, agility, and precog of a spider next to his girlfriend who can phase through objects on an elevated L train and we blast the last part for being unrealistic.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I love NF.  There is a man with the proportionate strength, agility, and precog of a spider next to his girlfriend who can phase through objects on an elevated L train and we blast the last part for being unrealistic.



At least we don't say "This character is HaXzed because..." "Why character X is < > = =/ to New Character"  or "oMg LaZerZ"

Well we do say the last one but that is a technicality


----------



## vicious1 (Nov 12, 2008)

If they had wanted to make it less obvious that the story was going to suck they should have not picked an artist that reminds me of Rob freaking Leifeld.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2008)

Finch's quality has gone down alot. Since his UXM run


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I love NF.  There is a man with the proportionate strength, agility, and precog of a spider next to his girlfriend who can phase through objects on an elevated L train and we blast the last part for being unrealistic.



You forgot the former bigfoot faustian redhead and the evil resurected brain eating goo clone monster.



And Kong.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2008)

I chuckled.  Then sighed, mourning Doom's first concert.


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2008)

for your informationz; DOOM doth not rock. DOOM raps and creates sick beats. I refer you to the MetalFace Villain; MF DOOM:


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Finch's quality has gone down alot. Since his UXM run



yeah he has taken quite a dip in quality.  though I hope it's because he hasn't done interior work since Moon Knight (which was almost a year ago).


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2008)

ive never followed any of the books he's worked on (MK or UXM (mainly due to the fact i dont believe any incarnation of X-men can be even remotely decent. the entire franchise has been dead to me for a long while now)), mainly becuase i honestly dont believe any Xmen incarnation can possibl) but the poozer and a number of people here seem to be an avid fans aso ill take your word for it and check some of his old stuff out. which issues of MK / UXM should i read?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

mow said:


> mainly due to the fact i dont believe any incarnation of X-men can be even remotely decent. the entire franchise has been dead to me for a long while now)),



Read Ultimate X-Men, now.  It lacks most (but not all) of the major flaws the 616 X-franchise has suffered from.  Millar's run is damn awesome as well 



> which issues of MK / UXM should i read?



for both i'd start from the beginning and stop when it stops getting interesting.  beginning is almost on Ultimates 1 and 2 level of sheer unadulterated win.  the Bendis/Finch stuff is also decent.

though finch did UXM 27-28, 30, 34-45 and MK 1-8


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And Kong.



Kong is a walking plot-shield. He personifies all the win of the Ultimate U. As goes Kong, so goes the universe.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 12, 2008)

mow said:


> ive never followed any of the books he's worked on (MK or UXM (mainly due to the fact i dont believe any incarnation of X-men can be even remotely decent. the entire franchise has been dead to me for a long while now)), mainly becuase i honestly dont believe any Xmen incarnation can possibl)



You know, I think the Lord is trying to give us some true words through this brother here.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Kong is a walking plot-shield. He personifies all the win of the Ultimate U. As goes Kong, so goes the universe.



yeah, that train car had enough plot armor to tank a nuke 






(no really, their train was the only left made mostly of lead laced fibers )


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #58_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

God why do they still have Kirkham guy doing the art? The cover artist is way better


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Poor Dr. Storm.  I liked him.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God why do they still have Kirkham guy doing the art? The cover artist is way better



Surely, you jest.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

Who gave _you_ permission to talk to _me_?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

Who gave you the permission to need permision to be spoken to by me?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG in his darkest hour Ben will turn to Dooooom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> OMG in his darkest hour Ben will turn to Dooooom



Such a duo would overshadow Ultimatum

Which, if you think about it, could ultimately save it (as long as low-ebb doesn't 'write' it)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Such a duo would overshadow Ultimatum
> 
> Which, if you think about it, could ultimately save it (as long as low-ebb doesn't 'write' it)



As far as I'm concerned the REAL Doom is in teh Zombieverse where Millar left him. This is just a Doombot meant for Loeb to rape.
When Millar returns next year, Doom will be back is all his glory


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah that'll work

Though it'll make Marvel Zombies 3 a bit more curious


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

Aso, I like it how after a tsunami, the firehose (read Dog's Pissing Post) is still working enough to explode when Ben hits the floor.


It's not big, but it makes you lol once you think about.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

well Bendis went the "faget" route and implied that the Ultimate Universe and 616 are in *SEPERATE. MULTIVERSES.*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought it was basically established the Marvel Zombies that are currently invading 616 are the same ones introduced in Ultimate FF. Where'd you see Bendis say that?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

in many, many interviews.  he basically states that "Ultimate Universe is simply an alternate take of the Main marvel Universe" are his ONLY reason why the two won't crossover ever


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2008)

well that doesn't mean they can't technically take place in the same Multiverse, and I think that's the right decision- 616 and ultimate should never cross over, it undermines what the ultimate universe is about.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

the way he put it made it seem like it was _impossible_ for the two to crossover because they're alternate versions.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder why they never made a What If? on the two universes fighting. Or 'What if Marvel had a Crisis on infinite Earths?'


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 16, 2008)

"What if Didio and Quesada died horrible deaths so DC and Marvel could have another shot at a crossover"


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see any good coming out of a DC/Marvel crossover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2008)

Me neither. All it would cause is more unnecessary gripes and moans on the net from comic book nerds (i.e. Civil war sucks, OMD sucks, Superman Prime Sucks, *insert thing that they didn't pay for* sucks).


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not sure it'd be unjustified. i can't imagine any crossover like that being any good. And the heroes of the 2 universes seem fairly incompatible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2008)

but it'd be incredibly annoying to hear... well read constant complaining,. example: One More Day/ Brand New Day.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> "What if Didio and Quesada died horrible deaths so DC and Marvel could have another shot at a crossover"



Everyone would get head. From me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I wonder why they never made a What If? on the two universes fighting. Or 'What if Marvel had a Crisis on infinite Earths?'



A megaversal calamity like that would involve the Time Variance Authority, the Omniversal Captain Britain Corps, and the Living Tribunal and the other cosmics all over creation.

It has to be a villain that's too powerful for the cosmics, but yet will somehow fall to the main mortal characters.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

I think JLA/Avengers is probably as good of a crossover of the two we'll ever get.  Or at least I'd like to think that because it was better that Marvel vs DC


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

They need better.... First issues were great, the superman cap conflict was intresting. Latter issues were of impossible understanding,


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah it was just Kurt Busiek making a fan fic canon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

But is was a bash to see Perez draw all those characters.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

There was something to be said aobut that wanda. I really liked it.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

DC vs Marvel was necessary for me just to say once and for all Spiderman>Superboy. I really got a kick out of that. The rest was just lame. Quicksilver vs Flash? Yeah, no, not interesting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2008)

So did anybody else think that the new Ult. Spider-Man Annuel's art looks like crap...


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

I just thought it looked different. Not necessarily crappy, tho USM has consistently had phenomenal art. You could certainly say the annual's art was under par.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

all of DC vs Marvel was garbage, I mean Lobo being beaten by Wolverine?  no seriously WOLVERINE BEATING LOBO?


WOLVERINE BEATING LOBO?


WOLVERINE BEATING LOBO?


WOLVERINE BEATING LOBO?


WOLVERINE BEATING LOBO?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I just thought it looked different. Not necessarily crappy, tho USM has consistently had phenomenal art. You could certainly say the annual's art was under par.



The thing is with me though, the art in this issue, it just looked so childish and the characters (with the exception of the last few panels) looked incredibly shrunken as well, Especially with Peter in costume, he just looked plain bizarre.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

KingOfShippers said:


> So did anybody else think that the new Ult. Spider-Man Annuel's art looks like crap...


Ya don't say...



			
				Bendis said:
			
		

> there are tons of up-and-comers I keep an eye on and see if I can find the right project to work with them on. Like David Lafuente. *I just did an Ultimate Spider-Man Annual with him and he's amazing.* I told him, as soon as you're ready, let's go.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

Bendis _did_ a book

tehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2008)

KingOfShippers said:


> So did anybody else think that the new Ult. Spider-Man Annuel's art looks like crap...



It's just kind of manga-ish, which I wouldn't think would bother anyone who comes to this site.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it? I really wasn't looking at it from that perspective.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Say what you will about Ultimatum, but the recent USM solicits sound 






> *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #131
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils and Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> Ultimatum tie-in!*
> ...








> *ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR #60
> Written by JOE POKASKI
> Penciled by TYLER KIRKHAM
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...








> *ULTIMATE X-MEN #100
> Written by ARON E. COLEITE
> Penciled by MARK BROOKS
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...







also






> *ULTMATE WOLVERINE VS.HULK #1 ALL-NEW PRINTING
> Written by DAMON LINDELOF
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU *
> Damon Lindelof, co-creator of the hit TV series Lost teams with superstar artist Leinil Francis Yu to bring their storytelling magic to a tale that will rock the Ultimate Universe! Dr. Bruce Banner has been presumed dead since his execution, following his murderous rampage through Manhattan as the Hulk. But when reports start cropping up of an unidentified creature appearing around the globe, Nick Fury begins to get worried. Not because Banner can turn from man to unstoppable monster in seconds...but because Banner’s existence is the one secret that can bring down Fury. Fury turns to the only man he can trust: Wolverine. And he’s only too glad to take care of Banner—by any means necessary.
> 32 PGS/Rated T+...$2.99







> *ULTMATE WOLVERINE VS. HULK #2 ALL-NEW PRINTING
> Written by DAMON LINDELOF
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU *
> Doctor Bruce Banner. Mass Murderer. Responsible for the death of hundreds in New York City. Now, he wanders the globe in search of inner peace—in an attempt to never again unleash the monster within. Banner travels through Paris, Ireland, India, and finally to the hills of Tibet...where at last he finds Nirvana. And that is precisely when Wolverine shows up. To kill him. Let the games begin. Lost co-creator Damon Lindelof and superstar Leinil Francis Yu continue the fight of a lifetime!
> 32 PGS/Rated T+...$2.99


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm beginning to think more and more that Beast is alive.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Thing dies, calling it now.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Wonder how Pete will react when he finds out how his parents REALLY died?  Since I think he's going to find out in that issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2008)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk?

Let's see. . . it's about 2 years by now. . .

And here I was expecting another 1 year minimum.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

methinks we finally get #3 in March


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 18, 2008)

If they kill Ult, Spider-woman, I will be pissed. She's one of the most unique and awesome spin-offs from her 616 counterpart. They actually made the clone saga good and they created a cool new character, who hasn't really done anything. If they kill of Doctor Strange, I'll be pissed cause he hasn't had the chance to really do anything either, but I can totally see them killing him off, only to be saved by his father the 'true' doctor strange, or find out that his father's soul has transcended his body 'a la Obi-Wan Kenobi' and that's what it means to be the true Sorcereor Supreme.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> The Thing dies, calling it now.



Oh hell naw, you did not juss say dat man. wut u crazeeeee or sumthin?

Seriously, Ben is the one of the only things that I like in the Ultimateverse


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if Peter is gonna kill Hank Pym yet.. He totally should do something about it.. I mean, he takes it up to himselff to arrest and turn over *Nick F*** Fury* but Hank Pym and Hawkeye run around?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh hell naw, you did not juss say dat man. wut u crazeeeee or sumthin?
> 
> Seriously, Ben is the one of the only things that I like in the Ultimateverse



Well I figure Loeb's already made us wonder if Sue or Johny were dead/gonna die in Ultimatum 1, so they're pretty unlikely. Hell, Johny has massive plot armor- he died in the future crossover thingy, and it looked like he died in Ultimatum 1, but didn't. That means there's no way he'll die.

So it's probably gonna be Reed or Ben. I know who you're pullin for, but that doesn't mean he's the most likely candidate <.<


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder if Peter is gonna kill Hank Pym yet.. He totally should do something about it.. I mean, he takes it up to himselff to arrest and turn over *Nick F*** Fury* but Hank Pym and Hawkeye run around?



Neither of them was directly involved in the death of an entire earth... yet


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Neither of them was directly involved in the death of an entire earth... yet



Neither was Nick Fury, wich is exactly why the ultimate supremeverse dosen't waste a microsecond of Fury's time with jail.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whether he was or not, he got blamed partially for it, iirc. And what, he's not in jail? That's news to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope, he's just there being Nick Fury.

Also, how dare they make a good fantastic four now? How dare they?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Nope, he's just there being Nick Fury.
> 
> *Also, how dare they make a good fantastic four now? How dare they?*


                                                                .


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm thinking Daredevil will get nixed. It'd make the biggest impact on Peter's life. The others would just be less "on no!!" and more "oh well."

Although I like Blitz's theory on Strange.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 19, 2008)

The center of an invisible woman? Well, at least it's one place reed hasn't hit with his elasto-cock...


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 20, 2008)

UF4 #58 was Fantasticrap. The world is spiraling into chaos afters Magneto's attack, and I couldn't care less about this side story to retrieve the Moleman. At least we got one confirmed death.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am now 98% certain that Reed or Ben will die though. All that backstory between the 2's friendship and all. 80% certain it will be Ben.

edit: and really, I expected to hate UFF, and didn't, it managed to be entertaining enough, I think probably due to those flashbacks, but I can't really pinpoint it. Considering the issue had little to do with the main plot of Ultimatum and had a lot to do with... Moleman, and I didn't hate it, I'd say that makes it a rousing success.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, best guesses for Ultimatum deaths, let's see how many I get right in the end...

Daredevil
The Thing
Cyclops or Collosus


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

dammit I want my USM now


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 20, 2008)

Daredevil
Srange
Reed (And Ben will either be turned back human or will never be cured of the Thing)
Magneto
The Shocker
The moorlocks
Nightcrawler


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

Ultimate FF feels like it's going back to it's roots, wich is ironic because it's what held it back for so long.
Of course Reed can't be here, too busy making pens that cause nipless namor to spit his teeth out. Good riddens.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 20, 2008)

So, when is the next Ultimatum coming out?

I hope it's coming out on TPB or something soon so I can see it in its physical form. And then I can also see the Iron Man and Captain America scene all the fangirls were talking about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ultimate FF, oh how I will miss hating whilst loving thee.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think anyone in UF4 will die. I'll be VERY surprised if one does. It's open season on any other Ulti character tho.

Really, if they keep Ulti Cap alive, I'll be pleased as punch.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

*Preview UXM #98:* 

I knew they wouldn't kill off Beast (yet). Too bad for Dazzler and Kurt though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nightcrawler, my favorite Ultimate character ever (even moreso than Spidey), is now officially dead and not 'Loeb dead'. .


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Indeed. I was quite fond of Ult. Nightcrawler as well. I liked Dazzler more though. It's a shame Loeb killed off characters that he shouldn't even have the right to write about in the first place, considering he's only done a total of ten books in the Ultimate Universe's eight year life span, and already killed off half its characters.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2008)

I've seen better dialogue in Spanish soap-operas...and I don't speak Spanish


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure, the teleporter would die in the tidal wave. Fucking


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I've seen better dialogue in Spanish soap-operas...and I don't speak Spanish



Well, actually, there just happens to be a Brazillian Soap Opera about mutants.......


And yes, the plot is less offensive than Loeb's mostly because you know to expect crap to begin with.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 21, 2008)

USM 128 preview:



Whats up with the Eddie Brock rape smile when he tries to enter the Parker house??? Not trying to harass old womanz are you Brock 
Also Gwens line "It was either this or I jump of a bridge" made my day


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, actually, there just happens to be a Brazillian Soap Opera about mutants.......
> 
> 
> And yes, the plot is less offensive than Loeb's mostly because *you know to expect crap to begin with*.



With Loeb or Brazilian sopa operas?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Brazillian Soaps. They feel like they were written by Loeb, only without any daddy issues and you don't have to feel like someone is taking a leak on your head when a character is being murdered.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, Loeb should shift to shit television. It'd be pretty interesting seeing random super-people dying out of nowhere if better people than Loeb hadn't established them in your mind and heart.

Fucking hate Loeb. These deaths are really starting to get to me. Fucking killed Mastermind. The worst part about it was that Loeb probably thought he was doing MM a favor for having him solo his fucking golden girl Valkyrie, so he said "It'll be ok if I have her chop his head off now because I made him out to be pretty cool before he died. I'm so gracious." Fucking pompous shit-eating.... /vent


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

And pyro. Where the hell did he pull pyro  from? Clearly, this is not ultimate pyro since, you know, he could create his own flames and everything.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *Yeah, Loeb should shift to shit television.*



It's called Heroes.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2008)

Consider Pyro lucky. I'm sure Loeb does. "Eh, he's supposed to be a good guy, so I'll just cut his fucking hands off since he got that close to my golden girl. He's lucky she doesn't kill him, so I'll stick in some of him begging for his life. I'm so gracious." Fucking egotistical ass sucking... /vent



rocklee0036 said:


> It's called Heroes.



Never watched a minute of it. That's how I like my Loeb; ignorable.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

He was the one who put him touching his golden girl who is just randomly there...


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> He was the one who put him touching his golden girl who is just randomly there...



Loeb thinks of it as "gracing their presence with her majesty." This bitch is basically the only original character in this whole disasterpiece of Loeb's, so he's just gonna have her wtfpwn the whole Marvel Universe. Then she'll turn red, and it'll be ULTIMATE RED-HULK!!! But it'll be Ultimate She-Hulk too, which is the twist.

Then Miller comes and has her surf the Gah Lak Tus wave off to hell, and we'll get good stories again.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Never watched a minute of it. That's how I like my Loeb; ignorable.



I've never watched it either, but I hear it's quite the crapfest these days.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

It started out pretty good, but it gradually got worse.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2008)

I never bothered to watch Heroes I heard there was one overpowered there urgh Hiro correct?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

well to be fair, Loeb was just one of many writers, plus he got fired.

anyways Hiro doesn't really qualify as overpowered.  that goes with Peter or Sylar, though Peter is a complete dumbfuck and Sylar is the victim of bad writting.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men #98 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #128 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well to be fair, Loeb was just one of many writers, plus he got fired.
> 
> anyways Hiro doesn't really qualify as overpowered.  that goes with Peter or Sylar, though Peter is a complete dumbfuck and Sylar is the victim of bad writting.



Didn't the writers of UXM and UF4 work on Heroes too or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Coilete does


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

they both do, and their individual eps are pretty decent.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

So Marvel takes writers from a shitty show and puts them on titles that they plan to cancel. Don't know whether it's smart or stupid. On the one hand the books gonna get canceled anyway. But on the other, why not go out with a bang by putting the original creators back on, like Bendis and Millar for one last ride before Loeb runs your franchise into Red Hulk's rectum.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Hulk is actually a readable book if it's the only comic you read and you have zero idea of what is happening in the actual world it's being set in

Basically it's 'good' in the same way that 'Hush' was good


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

uh Bendis is busy as hell

Millar is too busy counting his money like a filthy whore


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Bendis said he had no trouble juggling a bunch a books at the same time. A final issue of UF4 or UXM would have been nice coming from him. Seems like Millar has plenty of time between issues of Wolverine for him to squeeze out one issue of UXM.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

at any other time probably, but right *NOW* he's buried in a fuckton of stuff.  it's why he didn't write Ultimatum himself.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, Bendis doesn't want to have anything to do with Ultimatum. He plays like he and Loeb get along, but I see through it. He hates that fuck just as much as we do for infecting the Ultimate Universe. You could see it in Millar too. He hated Loeb's direction of the Ultimates. 

And Secret Invasion is pretty much over. And Dark Reign doesn't really hit home until next year. One issue for the franchise he helped create isn't asking for much. I'm not lighting torches and yelling that he must do it. I'm just saying it would be nice.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hulk is actually a readable book if it's the only comic you read and you have zero idea of what is happening in the actual world it's being set in
> 
> Basically it's 'good' in the same way that 'Hush' was good



So how long is it before Dini comes and completely redeems the character, putting depth, intelligence, and actual pathos into his design?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

If Dini ever leaves Detective Comics I will kill him 

But yeah, it's truly a testament to Dini's skill as a writer in that he took Hush and made him an awesome villain.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

I've heard Detective has been pretty decent lately, but I've been staying away from R.I.P tie-ins in fear of them ruining my experience of the main title (even though I hear they have nothing to do with R.I.P for the most part).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

Detective is before RIP.  Robin takes place DURING RIP (fits between part 3 and 4). Nightwing is after but it mentions nothing.  Outsiders basically spoils the ending.

DC and NW arcs are plain awesome, Robin fit a purpose (explaining what was up with Tim), but Outsiders is just plain bad the writer isn't even fucking trying.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 21, 2008)

_Heart of Hush_ is pure greatness. If it wasn't occurring underneath _R.I.P._, it would have gotten a lot more notoriety and praise. I highly, highly recommend it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

the ending was brilliant


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Detective is before RIP.  Robin takes place DURING RIP (fits between part 3 and 4). Nightwing is after but it mentions nothing.  Outsiders basically spoils the ending.
> 
> DC and NW arcs are plain awesome, Robin fit a purpose (explaining what was up with Tim), but Outsiders is just plain bad the writer isn't even fucking trying.



It's not so much spoilers that worry me. It's the tie-ins making me lose interest in in the main story. If I'm really digging R.I.P, I don't want to read a tieiin that ruins the whole vibe, like some of the SI and FC tie-ins are doing.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

ok then I'd wait to read Robin and Nightwing (they mention it just enough to bother you).

Detective would be completely fine to read though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with your first paragraph. My reason for why Bendis has been dropping his ball is because he's been overexerting himself too much for the past few years. He should go back to some stellar smaller titles and recharge himself before unleashing another few years of dross-like events


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

Detective Comics has pretty much zero reason to be considered an RIP tie-in, it's completely safe to read.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2008)

Hush says the words "Black Glove" once 


also I miss the days when Bendis was cranking out epic kickass Daredevil and Alias stories along with Powers.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

Back to Ultimatum, I think the death(s) on the Ultimates team has already kind of been spoiled to an extent. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Millar said he'll enjoy writing Ultimate Cap and Ironman again, and that he will be writing Hawkeye. So, assuming Black Panther doesn't even make an appearance, and knowing that Thor basically can't be permanently killed (he's just so easy to resurrect)... that pretty much leaves Valkyrie and the Pyms. So now I'm thinking 'You go man, kill those guys off as horribly as you can!'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

That's not spoilers, that's a godsend


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

It can't be both?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

You know, I was thinking of ultimatum and well... wasn't the death of the invisible woman predicted in the 616verse for months?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You know, I was thinking of ultimatum and well... wasn't the death of the invisible woman predicted in the 616verse for months?



You mean Loeb stealing Millars work and totally screw it over. Yeah why not, he's done it before


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

Spoiler for the latest FF
*Spoiler*: __ 



Millar predictably just killed off the old Sue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Eh.

Now, onto more!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

Only an idiot would have thought that the young Sue would die


----------



## Kameil (Nov 22, 2008)

Boo Sue I'm overwhelmed with sadness.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

I doubt the story could get any more predictable, only surprise was Logan being there but in hindsight it makes perfect sense


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Because Wolverine is a hero who can be alive that far into the future, because it helps tie together Millar's works on FF and Wolverine, or because Wolverine must appear in every single Marvel book at least once a year?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

First and third


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, if Future Wolverine is going to be living in the same continuity as regular wolverine won't that present some... dificulties?

Also, new point on the Status Quo, they've now introduced a whole new planet and team (New Defenders) to work with. Like the Inhumans. That could be fun.. or not.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

This thread needs less talk about 616 Failtastic Four and more mourning of Ultimate Nightcrawler.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

He's in a better comic now 



How came Loeb only kills mutants?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

cause he's racistmutantcist. 

I just remembered that Ultimate Jan is a mutant too.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

wow 

Why do I insist on thinking about it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cause, unlike most, I like Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

Ultimatum is not hideous... yet.

though it allready has it's retardations. Just stop killing mutants and please don't touch Peter's suporting cast.
You're propbably better off just adding some testosterone there and bam, call it a day.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Only 2 mutants died.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Only 2 mutants died.


I count three: Wasp (assumed), Nightcrawler and Dazzler(confirmed).


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

Not counting Wanda Pitero Unus Mastermind and Pyro I see


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was just talking about in Ultimatum 01 but yeah, them too.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

He didn't really kill anyone else other than mutants in his Ultimates..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sabretooth and Pietro seem to be featured in future books (X-Men, Ultimatum), even though they 'Loeb died' during Ultimates 3.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Heh, yeah maybe Wasp and Shadowcat will be next, and the Invisible Woman, but in a big twist it will turn out she was Mystique masquerading as Sue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeha, she was taking Banshee to duplicate Sue's powers. .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 23, 2008)

You'd think the Pyms would be smart enough to grow so they could take the brunt of the wave. Not like they'd care about busting up the place when a giant frakkin tidal wave is doing it already...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Janet's growing was a one-timed deal.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

I would praise the ground those guys walked on if they had Wanda show up for Ultimates 4 and then Cap asking "Weren't you dead?" And she says "I just got better"

Also, Kitty pryde is gonna die. Why? Because she's a mutant and 616 kitty is long gone too.

Then Joss Whedon is gonna pissed and bid his time untill they roll him into the ultimates and retcon Loeb.


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #128 preview_



I'm pretty sure this is going to be the best arc of USM so far.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

"It's either this or jump off a bridge." lolz


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes I really don't understand how Bendis still does so well with USM but anything in the 616 is just pure liquid shittery


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2008)

Just goes to show how awesome a book can be when it's written exclusively by one writer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Mighty And New Avengers disagree

And don't disagree with me, it's blasphemy. Do you dare incur the wrath of the entire OLPP Corps?


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2008)

Both of you?  No please. 

Avengers is like the opposite from what I'm talking about. There's all these characters in all these other books (especially Wolverine), and it trips over its continuity all the time. For instance all the Spiderman dialogue sounds awkward since OMD, and Iron Fist is hardly there most the time. Then you have the team featuring Marvel Girl and Wonderman: ugh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Who's Marvel Girl?


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2008)

Ms. Marvel.
You made me look it up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

That's because bitches don't know about my additional pylons


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

it's a double edge sword, some series with a single writer are just absolutely terrific with one solid narrative (Invincible, USM, Starman, Sandman, most of the Vertigo).  but there are always some bad ones...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2008)

ultimate spiderman was awesome 



*Spoiler*: __ 



though I'm sad gwen dosen't have Symbionte powers anymore


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

hahahaaha Brock got owned


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2008)

yes, he did
Also, aunt may is awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



"you think I'm fucking with you kid?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

So Ultimate Doom captured venom, harvested the symbiote, hid it in a satellite and sold it to some 616 Skrulls for Secret Invasion. It makes perfect sense!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

I think "" would fit more with the situation


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think "" would fit more with the situation



eh, couldn't find it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

= :**sun


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2008)

You think I'm fucking with you moe?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 27, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I'm pretty sure this is going to be the best arc of USM so far.



Not even close. At least the last issue tried to make some sense out of Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2008)

It did? I don't recall either one being mentioned at all.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 27, 2008)

Ultimates 3 concerning the Venom clone and Doom. And in Ultimatum, why the hell Gwen was there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought the comic, not a bad issue. I liked it overall


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Ultimates 3 concerning the Venom clone and Doom.


That didn't even occur to me. I'd almost forgotten about the Venom clone.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

it wasn't a clone, it was Ultron drone


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 27, 2008)

Bendis slipped up with the Eddie Brock becoming Venom again. In issue 123 (start of the arc) where Brock does his Forrest Gump imitation and you see him eating people at the end he has the "normal Venom look" without the red eyes. However in this issue when he tries to eat people he gets the "venom + carnage look" with the oversized appereance and red eyes


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it wasn't a clone, it was Ultron drone



clone
   /kloʊn/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [klohn] Show IPA Pronunciation
noun, verb, cloned, clon⋅ing.
?noun
1. 	Biology.
a. 	a cell, cell product, or organism that is genetically identical to the unit or individual from which it was derived.
b. 	a population of identical units, cells, or individuals that derive from the same ancestral line.
*2. 	a person or thing that duplicates, imitates, or closely resembles another in appearance, function, performance, or style: All the fashion models seemed to be clones of one another. *


*SAME SHIT!!!*


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

yes but everyone with a brain uses definition #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 27, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Bendis slipped up with the Eddie Brock becoming Venom again. In issue 123 (start of the arc) where Brock does his Forrest Gump imitation and you see him eating people at the end he has the "normal Venom look" without the red eyes. However in this issue when he tries to eat people he gets the "venom + carnage look" with the oversized appereance and red eyes


Moot point. Loeb and Mad made Venom look EXACTLY like 616 Venom, white spiders on the chest and back.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

they should have given Venom the white spider emblem at the end like he got in the game

also seriously

USM game >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this arc

even though I liked this arc


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Moot point. Loeb and Mad made Venom look EXACTLY like 616 Venom, white spiders on the chest and back.



they also made pyro shoot fire from his hands and try to rape a girl.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> they also made pyro shoot fire from his hands and try to rape a girl.



Then they cut off those hands and made him squeal like a bitch


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2008)

And they're also gay

And fagets


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 27, 2008)

Only cause Loeb _touched_ them


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think that goes without saying at this point. 

Loeb really just needs his own imprint and universe to play in. That way he can have his shitty characterizations and 6th grader plots all to himself without ruining everyone else's work. 

It would be called the LoeBrow Universe.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

lol and OLPP will  be it's Galactus-meets-Anti Monitor universe devouring entity


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> I think that goes without saying at this point.
> 
> Loeb really just needs his own imprint and universe to play in. That way he can have his shitty characterizations and 6th grader plots all to himself without ruining everyone else's work.
> 
> It would be called the LoeBrow Universe.



This is a disturbingly sound idea.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

But then Loeb wouldn't be completeing his obligation to DC to destroy, rape, and utterly ruin Marvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

and we can't possibly have that...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2008)

Just tie Loeb to Sale, and have him continue to do non-canon stories.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

How is Beast still alive in the end but Nightcrawler fucking drowned?!


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

...the teleporter died in a wave?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I know! Apparently, allz you gotta have is big ass feet and no real powers to survive a tidal wave. Also, it looks like Ultimate Fury won't be returning from the Supremeverse anytime soon. He's on the solicits for SS's new arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Man just look at that creepy grin Beast has, right after Nightcrawler and Dazzler died too. I think Kurt teleported Beast to safety but Beast killed him. 

Cus you know, Loeb wrote it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

If that happened...


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

can someone explain to the ultimate universe retard what exactly happened to Ult. Fury? I stopped following anything with Ult. in it after Ultimates 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Loeb had spiderman arbitrarly and judgementally and wrongfully send him away to an alternate dimension during a rescue mission Nick was leading.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

i was about to ask why then i noticed Loeb in the beginning of the sentence and then i though whats the point

*is really really glad he stopped screwing with Ult. Marvel after Ultimates 2*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

In spite of Loeb's attempt to derail the gravy train, Ultimate Marvel is still good.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 28, 2008)

Especially Ult spidey, except I really didn't like this ish. it just made very little sense when you think about it logically. But hey, comics aren't supposed to make sense.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, it was kinda... weird but Carnage originated from a piece of Venom and Eddie wanted it back, but didn't want the "extra stuff" that was attached to suit. Think of it in those terms and it makes sense... At least to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Wasn't carnage a suit formula applied to peter parker's DNA?

It made sense that the suit would want carnage because carnage had peter DNA smitten all over it. 
Venom sucked all the peter parker dna and then his dna, since you know, it's him, leaving only gwen stacy behind.

Wich kinda means Eddie Brock got dickslaped again, even unbekowst to him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

You're right Banhammer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ultimate William Stryker and Vindicator is revealed to be a Millar creation... interesting. ?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

That was a fairly random thing to say.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Random, yet well executed in my opinion. You've read the new Ultimate X-Men, right?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2008)

Nightcrawler blacked out and had a flashback of his first movie as he drowned.  he died content.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Nightwing* blacked out and had a flashback of his first movie as he drowned.  he died content.


Who blacked out?!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

copypasta


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

That's more like it. Nightcrawler would be pleased... if he weren't dead.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

don't worry big guy, you'll never run out of popcorn anymore and your shoes will never get gum in them ever again.  may you enjoy the show.

Good night sweet prince.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

I almost forgot UXM came out this week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> don't worry big guy, you'll never run out of popcorn anymore and your shoes will never get gum in them ever again.  may you enjoy the show.
> 
> Good night sweet prince.


Indeed. 

I really wish they could have just teleported him to 616 and made him a member of X-Force. Since he's a killer he'd fit right in. 


Kaze said:


> I almost forgot UXM came out this week


I like this


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I stole it from someone on this forum.  Vindicators reveal was sorta alet down to me, but I am interested in where this story is headed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

I didn't say it was awesome, just intriguing. I was also intrigued by the Ultimate Purified Omega Sentinels (that's what I'm calling 'em).


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah the first thing that came mind when I saw them were the Purifiers from New X-Men/X-Force


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

They have the potential to be awesome, but so did Apocalypse.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Man Apocalypse was one of the biggest clusters I have ever read.  All the potential Horseman they had and they weren't even a part of the equation.  To me Apocalypse is nothing without 1 strong horseman.  

Which reminds me of the horrible Apocalypse arc in 616 with Gambit, Sunfire, and whoever were the other 2 horseman.  Really Gambit looses bad ass charging powers, for the ability to make people puke


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2008)

What I hate is that Apocalypse in the end...wasn't ultimized one fucking bit.

What the point is Ultimate Marvel if they don't even make it Ultimate! (looks at everyone except Bendis and Millar)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Gambit looses bad ass charging powers, for the ability to make people puke


                                    .


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> What I hate is that Apocalypse in the end...wasn't ultimized one fucking bit.
> 
> What the point is Ultimate Marvel if they don't even make it Ultimate! (looks at everyone except Bendis and Millar)



I would have liked Kirkman's run but he executed horribly.  Every thing he did he retconned.  Magic was good but he made him too powerful, so he had to erase himself from their memories.  He killed professor X then brought him back. Brought in Apocalypse then erases him from memory. I forgot what happened with the goblins Jean created, as with the Shiar charity.  Cable had alot of buzz around him but it just turned out to be wolverine.  There was even the part were sabretooth stole a chunk of wolverine and nothing important happened.  Created a new x-men team that did nothing.  His whole run was one big almost awesome arc

Some of the blame falls on Brian Singer, Kirkman was only supposed to do a short-term run but since Singer never came through Kirkman was basically rushed to come up with more stories


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

Coilete sucks at writing


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah he fits 2 comics in 1 issue, but not in the good way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

You don't suck for agreeing with me

See, doesn't it feel better to agree with me?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

Ultimate X-Men exposes a few plot holes.
Like, Kurt Allison and Warren were all in probation because of the drug abuse, but they get to go out alone accompained only by... beast?

Also, Warren was a dick, he flew himself to safety and then he came back flapping his wing... underwater? While the extremly battleready second to wolverine teleporter dies?
Also, wtf is up with "the original x-men"? Scott is an original x-men and he did drugs, and wolves is the guy that dumped him in Savage Land to die, besides, not an original X-Men. And wolverine trusts Rogue like a sister. It's hardly like she was a ringleader.


Also, weren't Allison and Pyro suposed to became super special awesome heroes in the future?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

low-ebb happened

Kirkman un-happened


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate X-Men exposes a few plot holes.
> Like, Kurt Allison and Warren were all in probation because of the drug abuse, but they get to go out alone accompained only by... beast?


Yeah, that was kinda dumb looking back on it 


Banhammer said:


> Also, Warren was a dick, he flew himself to safety and then he came back flapping his wing... underwater? While the extremly battleready second to wolverine teleporter dies?


Scientifically speaking, that makes sense. Large wings can move a body through water fast. I watch animal planet sometimes. 

Also, if I were about to die and my GIRLFRIEND (not wife) were in the same situation. She's dead. I gotta save myself in order to save someone else. 


Banhammer said:


> Also, wtf is up with "the original x-men"? Scott is an original x-men and he did drugs, and wolves is the guy that dumped him in Savage Land to die, besides, not an original X-Men. And wolverine trusts Rogue like a sister. It's hardly like she was a ringleader.


Yeah, that was kinda dumb, but I look at it as a weird way of saying "Loeb is using these characters for Ultimatum. So we cant touch them." 


Banhammer said:


> Also, weren't Allison and Pyro suposed to became super special awesome heroes in the future?


Those were Kirkman plots, but maybe the future changed when Jean hit the reset button. ?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, that was kinda dumb looking back on it


Loeb did it.





> Scientifically speaking, that makes sense. Large wings can move a body through water fast. I watch animal planet sometimes.


 It does not 
The guy dives, looks around, uses his wings, and then flies up, despite the fact wet wings were always a hindrance to warren





> Also, if I were about to die and my GIRLFRIEND (not wife) were in the same situation. She's dead. I gotta save myself in order to save someone else.


And what does he do? Goes back to save her.
Why did he not grab her and go up?
He's more than able to do this into the stratosphere when he's amped up on banshee, he should e able to do something a little like that when his hands aren't claws.
Also, nightcrawler always had this huge crush on allison. Remember how he takes on all of the x-men and sends her to a secluded hole in the ground? He , the extremly well toned weapon X dies without thinking "how bout the devil save the angel's beefcake?"


> Yeah, that was kinda dumb, but I look at it as a weird way of saying "Loeb is using these characters for Ultimatum. So we cant touch them."


lol, loeb is a fagget


> those were Kirkman plots, but maybe the future changed when Jean hit the reset button. ?


So why isn't jean ressurecting those guys too?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So why isn't jean ressurecting those guys too?


Cause she didn't really like them, she only cared about the "first class".


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

Or maybe she's just racist. You know, she didn't ressurect Beast when he was blue, but now I see him hopping


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

lolz.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

BH may be on to something


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2008)

man...fuck loeb.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

maybe it is loeb. I mean, what color is the first guy he kills in ultimates 3?
And what writer was in charge when Ultimate Nick Fury gets the shaft?
What iconic black character turned out to be a white man in desguise?
That was protecting him from who?
I think he also tried to make black panther suck, but only backfired and made a stupid, yet cool guy.
Not to mention DL, Usutsu, first company forefather guy to die, bubbles, micah's mom, echo, the rest of the sanders family and whomever else that isn't The Hatian.
Also, re-asianized janet didn't even get a single panel before she got killed off.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

But thor? He gets the valtitties.


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> But thor? He gets the valtitties.



and a lobotomy


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 29, 2008)

UXM #98.................... 

UXM ends in two issues and they bring back Wraith (who clearly should have stayed dead).
For some reason, Wolverine didn't recognize Wraith, despite the fact that he should have easily recognized his scent.
Ultimate Universe is falling into an uncomfortable pattern, where writers just take 616 characters and barely "ultimatize" them. Seriously, Stryker is a watered down version of his 616 counterpart. 
Needless to say, the characterization was way off in this issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

I told you Coilete couldn't write not long after his run


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2008)

I did however enjoy some of the episodes he wrote for Heroes, specifically the one where Sylar goes all matricidal and the one that had the duel of the sword saints


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> UXM #98....................
> 
> UXM ends in two issues and they bring back Wraith (who clearly should have stayed dead).*
> For some reason, Wolverine didn't recognize Wraith, despite the fact that he should have easily recognized his scent.*
> ...


Because Wolverine didn't fight him. He was too bust destroying the Banshee factory when everyone was fighting Alpha Flight.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2008)

He fought him when they were introduced


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, but he was all pumped up on banshee, wich was made from wolverine's own body.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, but he was all pumped up on banshee, wich was made from his own body.


What? No he wasn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2008)

No, yes, that's the only reason why he has powers and wears that french clown suit.

When I say "his own body" I mean wolve's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No, yes, that's the only reason why he has powers and wears that french clown suit.
> 
> When I say "his own body" I mean wolve's.


Oh. Ok and you guys are right. He did fight Wolverine, for like point 2 seconds. That's probably why I forgot.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #59 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #59 preview_


I didn't read the words becuase I don't wanna ruin the epic. 

... but I like how Sue's origin is similar to Reed's, born geniuses. Also I think it's pretty cool that the final arc opens up with a flashback of each FF member as a kid. I bet Johnny's dead.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I think they might end up making him live, he's on the cover of the next UFF chapter (like Beast was on UXM) also this



> ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN # 129
> The Story: Ultimatum is upon us!! Big changes are afoot and with them comes the much anticipated return of ULTIMATE
> SPIDER-WOMAN! But is she friend or foe?? Guest- starring the Human Torch and Kitty Pryde!
> Rated A …$2.99


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I guess but that would suck if everyone from each Ultimate team lost a member except for the FF. I like Johnny but all signs point to him being dead.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

^No!  This is our only chance to kill a Reed Richards. Don't jinx us.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^No!  This is our only chance to kill a Reed Richards. Don't jinx us.



Oh shi-! 

Thank you Juggalo for showing the error in my ways.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

God-damn, Ben is just like Doom. It is impossible to write him wrong, he is pure awesome incarnate in every continuity under ever writer


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2008)

It's Ben or Reed who dies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God-damn, Ben is just like Doom. It is impossible to write him wrong, he is pure awesome incarnate in every continuity under ever writer



I'm probably one of the very, very few that doesn't like the Thing much. I can see why fans like him, but he doesn't appeal to me.

Still, he's infinitely more preferable to Reed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

some dude on another forum said:
			
		

> Saw this on a Ultimatum #2 preview in the Weekly Watcher...
> 
> 
> Who da hell is that?


Sooo... who the heck is that?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Hela, Norse Goddess of the Damned.


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> according to "Marvel Spotlight: Ultimatum", Thor fights the queen of the norse underworld, so I'm guessing he too "died" but is fighting his way back
> 
> 
> also stop refering to the Kirkman run, just stop



Kilowog answers questions before you even think to ask them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hela, Norse Goddess of the Damned.


She kinda looks like that one chick that you fight on Ninja Gaiden: Black
[YOUTUBE]wZlgOQjGzcc[/YOUTUBE]
1:50 and 3:07


This game is so bad ass I need to play it. NAOOO!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm dissappointed in myself for being surprised that she was wearing some two-piece bondage outfit


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

you know someone who I'm really wondering why he hasn't made a bunch of appearances lately?

Mahr Vehl.

I mean really, his girlfriend is leader of SHIELD and he's no pushover himself, shouldn't he be showing uo by now?


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2008)

^not to mention Vision and Falcon


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^not to mention Vision and Falcon



Vision is in space warning people of Ga Lak Tus or whatever and Falcon is black.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

and Falcon would likely be off doing solo missions


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Given the timeline, Falcon and Vision are probably still in his apartment.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2008)

Still trying to figure out how to have robot sex? Come on Falcon if 616 Scarlet Witch can find a way, then you can find a proper hole on her to shove your junk into 

As for Ultimate Captain Marvel...meh I didn't really like how the Ultimate Kree were Ultimate Pussies. But if Carol Danvers can somehow find herself to get from being NASA security to head of S.H.I.E.L.D, then this guy can at least pop into guest star in UF4 or join the Ultimates or some shit. And this isn't just a Loeb deal, every writer has been ignoring him for some reason, and it's not like Ultimate Secret was the worse part of the Gah Lak Tus trilogy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

I know, aside from getting owned by Thanos, you'd think he died of cancer or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Still trying to figure out how to have robot sex? Come on Falcon if 616 Scarlet Witch can find a way, then you can find a proper hole on her to shove your junk into


Exactly! 


NeoDMC said:


> As for Ultimate Captain Marvel...meh I didn't really like how the Ultimate Kree were Ultimate Pussies. But if Carol Danvers can somehow find herself to get from being NASA security to head of S.H.I.E.L.D, then this guy can at least pop into guest star in UF4 or join the Ultimates or some shit. And this isn't just a Loeb deal, every writer has been ignoring him for some reason, and it's not like Ultimate Secret was the worse part of the Gah Lak Tus trilogy.


I hope that they use him soon.
 Ultimate Marv >>>>> Skrull 616 Marv >>> Cancer > 616 Marv


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2008)

Is that the story they are using, that he died of cancer off panel? Gayest shit I've ever heard.

I mean they could have at least Ultimized it to AIDS or something.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

> Ultimate Marv >>>>> Skrull 616 Marv >>> Cancer > 616 Marv



usually this would be the point where I disagree with m0's blantant lies, but in this one instance he's telling the turht.
*
but his name was Khn'nr*  and he was true hero and worthy of the mantle of Mar-Vell in the end.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *usually this would be the point where I disagree with m0's blantant lies,* but in this one instance he's telling the turht.
> *
> but his name was Khn'nr*  and he was true hero and worthy of the mantle of Mar-Vell in the end.



:rofl                                      ,


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

what m0?  you always speak lies, just look at everything you usedto say about DC, also your lack of love for Herc and Tbolts


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just don't like Herc as a standalone hero/ title and the T-Bolts was good for the first arc, then it sucked. The new cover with the "eviler" T-Bolts looks promising though.

As for DC... *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTK9CC24*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

I said "used to"

also your opinion on Herc and tbolts is a lie


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

T-Bolts just had some uber lame characters that I didn't like but... 
Penance is gone, Chen is gone, Swordsman (the lamest of them all) is gone. I like where this is going.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

Penance was good ... in Relentless. 


also I reiterate that your opinion on herc is dirt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hercules is good...  in my mythology epic sitting on my bookshelf.  

Did cho ever get another dog af the the Skrull reveal? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

not sure, why don't you pick it up, the arc ended pretyy well and the current arc is funny and has namor in it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

m0 is ghey


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

Tony Stark saved the puppies in the final issue. Because the skrull don't got acess to coyote DNA.. I think


But he has allready traded up for a pet snake, if you know what I mean


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

<--- doesn't know what you mean.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> m0 is ghey



**


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

WTF happened to Ultimatum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Didn't get "released" yet.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

That is another thing that killed the UU.  All these delays make people wonder why should I give a darn.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really a delay. The just moved issue to back to its original date.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

it was supposed to originally come out in November.


oh and when is the Hulk annual out?


----------



## Yunus (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always enjoyed reading the old school Spiderman magazines, I think Marvel has potential in magazines.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah the original solitc's said that we would get 2 issues in November.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it was supposed to originally come out in November.
> 
> 
> oh and when is the Hulk annual out?



Nope. I was originally due in at the beginning of December then they moved it to the last week of  November, then they moved it back. Then to the second week of November. I was looking forward to this book so I checked the site for updates often.  

**EDIT*
lolz. I just checked the Marvel site, they bumped it to Christmas. :xzaru


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I distinctly remember the first 2 issues of Ultimatum being solicited for November.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't :xzaru


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

You know, that's not affecting my memory at all. :xzaru


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Denial is one hell of a drug lol.  I bet you is because of finch.

EDIT:  Where is the Ultimate Hulk Annual also .  Ultimate Marvel is dead to me aside from USM


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Denial is one hell of a drug lol.  I bet you is because of finch.
> 
> EDIT:  Where is the Ultimate Hulk Annual also .  *Ultimate Marvel is dead to me aside from USM*




One more person bought to the light

M0, you are the only person that still resists me.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

I will forever hold Ultimate Northstar's light


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2008)

So say the same thing happened to Ultimatum as what happened to Wolverine vs Hulk, and the Ultimate Universe just moved forward without it. Would this be something to be angry about, or relieved?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> So say the same thing happened to Ultimatum as what happened to Wolverine vs Hulk, and the Ultimate Universe just moved forward without it. Would this be something to be angry about, or relieved?



Angry the fans need Bendis and Millar back at the helm of UU


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh shi-!
> 
> Thank you Juggalo for showing the error in my ways.



<------ is tempted to siggy this



Green Poncho said:


> Vision is in space warning people of Ga Lak Tus or whatever and Falcon is black.



 didn't notice the white text til now


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

an enthnicity in a jeph loeb story...

That's almost as bad as having a character related to you in a loeb story  


Specially a father.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

> *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #132
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN *
> ULTIMATUM HAS TAKEN OVER THE WORLD!! SPIDER-MAN IS MISSING!! Friends are enemies and enemies are friends as
> ...









> *ULTIMATUM #4 (of 5)
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID FINCH
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...








> *ULTIMATE WOLVERINE VS. HULK #3 (of 6)
> Written by DAMON LINDELOF
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU *
> IT'S BAAAAAACK! And it's going ALL THE WAY!
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

> MJ versus Kitty... to the death!!! (well, they slap each other a little)


                            .


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

USM cover is so hawt.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 16, 2008)

But kitty looks soooo retarded with that mask. And why the hell isn't she just phasing through MJ's punches? You mean she'll let bullets pass through her but she'll take a punch in the jaw? She's the new Janet Pym!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2008)

she's probably struggling for Mj's sake

I mean, surely, they wouldn't be catfighting like bitches over peter while a tsunami just happens to be around?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

It's funny about Hulk vs Wolverine since we already know what happens in the end


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

Wolverine does something "epic" to Hulk, and they both live


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum #2 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like where Ultimatum is going... Except for one thing. Tony Stark, boy genius who invented the iron man suit, man who drank martinis and sang songs during the GTA invasion, either one: doesn't know CPR (facepalm)or two: was so nervous/ flustered that he just forgot that he knew (zarufacapalm).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder if Pete will find out it was Hulk who orphaned him during Ultimatum, would maybe explain why Hulk is willing to not smash Pete since he can feel Bruce's guilt or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder if Pete will find out it was Hulk who orphaned him during Ultimatum, would maybe explain why Hulk is willing to not smash Pete since he can feel Bruce's guilt or something.




The sentence "Hulk help Spider-Man" explains why Hulk isn't smashing him.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

"willing to not smash" and "help"  stop splitting hairs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder if Pete will find out it was Hulk who orphaned him during Ultimatum, would maybe explain why Hulk is willing to not smash Pete since* he can feel Bruce's guilt or something.*



Ohhhhhhhhhhh... The Ultimate Power "Spidey be Hulks Conscious" thing just made sense to me. If that's were Loeb was going with that. +1 Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah that's what I meant, but I suck at explaining stuff

before some guy tries to go "lulz bruce won't know Pete is Spidey", Pete's ID is known to SHIELD hypothetical dummie   Plus Bruce would want to at least check up on pete's status every once in a while.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course he could use a drink


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 17, 2008)

While I was anticipating something epic with Ultimatum, I realized that I have been getting my hopes dashed like a kid who wakes up on Christmas morning to find out his parents spent all his Christmas toy money on crack on Hookers. After SI, I am not going to be looking forward to any event, especially one that could have the potential to ruin the last shining bastion of my love for marvel (USM). So Lemme get this straight...

Pete was born to Richard an Mary Parker.

Richard and Mary Parker were killed by the Hulk.

So who are the Richard and Mary Parker that we see in the venom storyarc? LMD's? Clones? Implanted memories?

And they still haven't explained why Hulk is acting dumb again after he talked the abomination to death in GTA.

And How the fudge does the strongest person in the Ultimate Universe (Thor) lose is hammer to Magneto? And how does Magento (A mutant) channel his energeies into a weapon made for the Gods? I have a feeling none of these will get answered, Magneto won't get killed, Pheonix or the Magician pops in and fixes everything, and Either BEn or Reed dies.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimatum #2 preview_



UGH! @ Finch.  Thanks for making Carol look like a big idiot.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 17, 2008)

lol, Loeb sucks as a writer, but I can see now why all the fangirls insist they love him.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder if Pete will find out it was Hulk who orphaned him during Ultimatum, would maybe explain why Hulk is willing to not smash Pete since he can feel Bruce's guilt or something.



Maybe this'll be touched on in UHulk annual. Whatsherface could help Hulk find reason in his actions and stuff. Maybe this is the beginning of a regular team-up.  Next time Doc Ock or someone comes calling, Spidey calls in the Hulk, and, well, y'know, "Say hello to mah little friend!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> lol, Loeb sucks as a writer



Except when he was with Tim Sale.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #129 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

How God, Ultimate Spiderman, how you keep restoring my faith in God and nor Bendis. 



Also, lol, johnny storm. Don't die on me now.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

Bendis has bitch-slapped Johnny Storm out of Loeb's hands. Bad news for Reed  and Ben  and Sue .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

First- Is it really a good time to bring up spiderwoman? I mean, Bendis, you just wrote Secret Invasion on wich the villan waaaas..........



No bells?

Second- Why can Carol Danvers hold an AK-47 or whatever the hell are those machineguns on each hand?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> First- Is it really a good time to bring up spiderwoman? I mean, Bendis, you just wrote Secret Invasion on wich the villan waaaas.......... No bells?


Yes, because Ultimate Marvel =/= 616. 


Banhammer said:


> Second- Why can Carol Danvers hold an AK-47 or whatever the hell are those machineguns on each hand?


The right hand (our left) is an MP 5. It weighs a whopping 6 pounds fully loaded and in the left hand is an M-4 with an M203 grenade launcher attachment. It only weighs 9. If a person can't carry 15 pounds without struggling, they don't deserve to live.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 18, 2008)

Still though, the picture looks ridiculous.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Eye of the beholder. I think it looks kinda cool... well above the hips anyways. The positioning of her legs is kinda awkward.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 18, 2008)

This picture reminds me of the fake movie "Scorcher" in the real movie, "Tropic Thunder".  For some reason the world is in danger due to some kind of natural disaster and the main character is sporting guns.  Wuts she gonna do, shoot the tidal wave or grenade the active volcano?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

She had the guns in quick response to a breach in the compound not the tital wave. I don't know if it was my time served in the military, or what, but it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 18, 2008)

The amount of time between the breach and her entrance, which she should be elsewhere from the welcome desk, had me fooled.  But I see your point.  The pic of her with guns and speaking of tidal waves and volcanoes, still reminds of of Tropic Blunder though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess since Iron Man used to work/live in the Triskelon, he knew where the cp (command post) was and where to get help. 

She was probably getting a sitrep from the damage caused by the tital wave when Iron Man came crashing in.

Still makes sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes, because Ultimate Marvel =/= 616.
> 
> The right hand (our left) is an MP 5. It weighs a whopping 6 pounds fully loaded and in the left hand is an M-4 with an M203 grenade launcher attachment. It only weighs 9. If a person can't carry 15 pounds without struggling, they don't deserve to live.



She is a woman, I've held guns that loooked like that, and man, they do not handle well with one hand. They'dd be flying all over the place when firing.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> She is a woman, I've held guns that loooked like that, and man, they do not handle well with one hand. They'dd be flying all over the place when firing.



She's not just _a_ woman, she's _goddamn_ Carol Danvers! Like a blonde Nick Fury with tits. 

Nobody complains about Nick Fury having terrible depth perception due to missing an eye...


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2008)

I do.  

I was pretty nonplussed when Fury manhandled Loki's goons with one arm, as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> She is a woman, I've held guns that loooked like that, and man, they do not handle well with one hand. They'dd be flying all over the place when firing.


I've held and shot both of those weapons, one handed (but not simultaneously, one handed). They aren't hard to handle. The MP5 doesn't have much of a recoil. I've shot that thing one handed and stayed on target and the M4+M203. I carried that thing for years. As long as you utilize the buttstock, shooting with one hand isn't a problem.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

You idiots why are you talking about the guns, and not her melons ???


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

because, I don't know about the rest if yiu guys but I like guns more than tits.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

you're a fucked up person


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't say women, just tits. 

<--- has never been a "breast man"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You idiots why are you talking about the guns, and not her melons ???



Finally, someone I can relate to. I thought this whole subforum had gone gay-parade or something, talking about "wich gun is bigger and better" 

Also did you notice how whipped Peter has become. He has to get MJ's APPROVAL to call Johnny back so he can ditch his date. WTF!!! And that for a dude who didn't even get laid during the annual. Ow Peter how far have you fallen......


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Finally, someone I can relate to. I thought this whole subforum had gone gay-parade or something, talking about "wich gun is bigger and better"


<--- likes guns, not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 


hitokugutsu said:


> *Also did you notice how whipped Peter has become.* He has to get MJ's APPROVAL to call Johnny back so he can ditch his date. WTF!!! And that for a dude who didn't even get laid during the annual. Ow Peter how far have you fallen......


I've noticed but some people ar just lame/spineless like that when it comes tp dealing with women.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

^ I like guns tooo, buuut somehow Danvers curves stood out more than her guns....

Also what kind of explanation can Bendis come up with to bring Gwen back from the dead???


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Finally, someone I can relate to. I thought this whole subforum had gone gay-parade or something, talking about "wich gun is bigger and better"
> 
> Also did you notice how whipped Peter has become. He has to get MJ's APPROVAL to call Johnny back so he can ditch his date. WTF!!! And that for a dude who didn't even get laid during the annual. Ow Peter how far have you fallen......


LOL.  Those were the first things I saw.  I was like damn.  Who do those things look unbound 


LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't say women, just tits.
> 
> <--- has never been a "breast man"


I am more of a curve man.  If you have a banging silhouette I am fine


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> hitokugutsu said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I like guns tooo, buuut somehow Danvers curves stood out more than her guns....
> ...


Hey Bitch. Show Charlie Murphy ya tittays. [/chappelleshow]





hitokugutsu said:


> Also what kind of explanation can Bendis come up with to bring Gwen back from the dead???


SHIELD gave her a note that said, "PLease excuse Gwen from being absent from school for the past few months. She was feeling kinda dead, but now she's much better. :xzaru"


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess I was the only one who thought this is yet another instance in which Finch draws one of his characters with ridiculously proportioned and awkward lookin' bodies.

And no, Tsunade doesn't even remotely amount to the same thing.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> SHIELD gave her a note that said, "PLease excuse Gwen from being absent from school for the past few months. She was feeling kinda dead, but now she's much better. :xzaru"



Ahhhh yess the SHIELD card. SHIELD needs to go down or at least back off Peter. This is the one thing protecting him from the Kingpin and preventing super-villains who know his identity coming after him


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

This is the type of woman I like 



She is proportional


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> If you have a banging silhouette I am fine


Lil' Mo--->  <--- Kaze


ghstwrld said:


> I guess I was the only one who thought this is yet another instance in which Finch draws one of his characters with ridiculously proportioned and awkward lookin' bodies.


_link_ 


ghstwrld said:


> And no, Tsunade doesn't even remotely amount to the same thing.


O rly?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't say women, just tits.
> 
> <--- has never been a "breast man"



well at least you're not one of those fucked up gun nuts who wanks to pictures of rifles, that's just plain weird


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

To me fapping to anything other than a woman is gay


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well at least you're not one of those fucked up gun nuts who wanks to pictures of rifles, that's just plain weird


I had a roomate like that. Well, I'm not sure if he fapped to his monthly subscription of Guns N Ammo, but he definitely didn't have a life outside of pulling triggers. I kinda pitied him.


Kaze said:


> To me fapping to anything other than a woman is gay


Indeed


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

The art looks better for ultimatum 2.  If that is the reason for the delay then I approve


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL

I know some folks who get off on stuffed animals/plushies.  No joke.

.....

Art school is full of a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also did you notice how whipped Peter has become. He has to get MJ's APPROVAL to call Johnny back so he can ditch his date. WTF!!! And that for a dude who didn't even get laid during the annual. Ow Peter how far have you fallen......



What? You mean how he had to not look like a chauvinistic pig in front of the girl that is too good for him?
Yeah, Jonnhy is cool and on fire and all, but he aint got a pussy, and peter has never been a pimp.

Even though kong is his only guy friend aside from Mr Snow and Sun Meister


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What? You mean how he had to not look like a chauvinistic pig in front of the girl that is too good for him?
> Yeah, Jonnhy is cool and on fire and all, but he aint got a pussy, and peter has never been a pimp.
> 
> Even though kong is his only guy friend aside from Mr Snow and Sun*HEAT *Meister



fix'd


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

YOU THINK I'M $#&#§ WITH YOU?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What? You mean how he had to not look like a chauvinistic pig in front of the girl that is too good for him?
> Yeah, Jonnhy is cool and on fire and all, but he aint got a pussy, and peter has never been a pimp.
> 
> Even though kong is his only guy friend aside from Mr Snow and Sun Meister



616 Peter has been pimpin for quite a while now  
If you notice the amount of new girls coming and going in BND you'll be amazed. My favourite was the photomodel in ASM #578. She even askes him what he does, and before he could answer that he is a photographer the train had to crash 

And also what do you mean that Johnny aint got a pussy. In any random story arc of UFF Johnny has a new girl


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah, and they're all after *him*. Peter has to hang on to that red head or else, he's gonna have to hit up some kitty if he wants to get some pussy, and that is just... tragic?




I mean, Collosus hooked up with kitty and that turned him gay across dimensions


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2008)

Carol Danvers- why does she look like a porn-star with 2 big, likely unwieldy guns? Because she was drawn by David Finch, who draws everyone like they're fucked up super-models and thinks it's really cool that she has 2 big machineguns. FYI, it's not. The nineties are over. And seriously, David Finch's faces just really upsets me in general. 

Peter and MJ- not sure if you guys recall who MJ is, I know she hasn't appeared in 616 for a while... but she's kind of a dominant personality and all that. And Peter Parker is basically a dork. Not sure how you thought that relationship would realistically play out, but whatever you thought, you were wrong and Bendis is right.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Carol Danvers- why does she look like a porn-star with* 2 big, likely unwieldy guns?* Because she was drawn by David Finch, who draws everyone like they're fucked up super-models and thinks it's really cool that she has 2 big machineguns. FYI, it's not. The nineties are over. And seriously, David Finch's faces just really upsets me in general.


I don't feel like explaining this shit again... 
Mie
Mie


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2008)

You might be able to shoot them 1-handed ok alone, but I imagine it'd be more difficult to use both at once, and really, how practical is it to use 2 machineguns and hamper your aim with both, when one generally gets the job done just fine?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Neither weapon has much of a recoil, but have collapsible/retractable buttstocks so you can use them at the same time. Once the weapon is properly in your shoulder, you don't need to use your other hand for anything. Note, I said that I haven't shot them at the same time, but I have seen it done. 

For practicality, I don't think that she'd used them at the same time. For all we know she could have just picked them up from a gun rack. I think that the M4 was primary since it has the longest reach. The MP5 was secondary. The side arm is tertiary and the knife is last resort.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2008)

You put a lot more thought into justifying this than I'm sure either the artist or writer did.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't really need to think hard in explaining it. I was good at my old job so it just instantly clicked with me. It was just troublesome to type it in a dumbed down fashion so that outher people would understand.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2008)

Pff... You liked it and you know it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Of course I liked it... Unless you were talking about Othrys12. He's succumbed to anti-Loeb peer pressure and is in denial.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

first issue was pretty good, though a part of my soul is expecting the next 4 to not be as good.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Of course I liked it... Unless you were talking about Othrys12. He's succumbed to anti-Loeb peer pressure and is in denial.



I meant you liked explaining, not the issue.
The issue is more retarded everytime someone thinks about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I meant you liked explaining, not the issue.
> The issue is more retarded everytime someone thinks about it.



lolz. It gave me something to do while I was bored.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate Finch. I didn't hate Finch before... then I read New Avengers, and reread Ultimate X-men. Now I do. It has nothing to do with peer pressure and everything to do with how he draws faces.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2008)

If Finch came to the ComiCon this year, I'd commission him to pencil me Black Cat.

But that'd be a shitload of money. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

God Ultimatum looks stupid

There are natural disasters all over the world so what do they do? WEAR VERY TIGHT WEARING CLOTHING AND GET LOTS OF GUNS

Bullets > tsunamis and earthquakes and ninjas 

The low-ebb strikes again


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

Good point? Why does she need assault weapons for a tsunami rescue? Has the water got weapons of mass distruction hidden somewhere? Or does she intend to kill whatever survived from the wave?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe she's gonna shoot the ocean


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

low-ebb will make it work. Just like red hulk grabbing Mjolnir and jumping into space


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Good point? Why does she need assault weapons for a tsunami rescue? Has the water got weapons of mass distruction hidden somewhere? Or does she intend to kill whatever survived from the wave?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sue has weird robobugs in her blood stream. 

*reads UFF 59 for more info


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 23, 2008)

Those Ultimatum Daily Bugle Obituaries on Marvel.com got me pissed. Like glorifying the deaths of characters somehow makes up for shitty ass writing. Seriously. I'm supposed to be so amazed and shocked that characters are killed off meaninglessly. Like that makes a story compelling.

Oh, and UFF fails to impress as usual. Not to sound harsh, but honestly I don't really care about this little side story that serves little relevance to the main event that we are all supposed to be so excited about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

> Ultimatum Daily Bugle Obituaries


gimme a link to this.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> gimme a link to this.



Long time no see MO


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 23, 2008)

'the Ultimatum Wave'

...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 23, 2008)

Ultimatum Wave...

Wow. It seems the only 'original' idea Jeph Loeb ever has is killing someone's son...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, all Loeb Stories without Tim Sale are something really generic that follows these rules

Ethnicities die, Black, Blue, Latino, mutant, dosen't matter. Though if you're black man on a loeb story, I advise to stay as furthest away as possible from blonde white girls. Or Blonde white boys (Dazzler). But at some point, you gonna die.
Let's look at it
Nick Fury
Venom (The Black Spider man)
Black Panther is a white man
Knox
DL
Usutu
Bubbles
Kurt Wagner
Dazzler
Maia's brother
Obama is a villan
Etc.

Relatives die. If you're someone's father on a Loeb story, or someone's child, only the brattiest angriest emo-est of you will survive so you can make a bitchy self destructive and retarded scene about your feelings 
For example:
You really need examples?

Now, for a Loeb Comics event just mix water add fight scene every page or so, two pints of Wolverine and serve cold.


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2008)

> This rock-star-turned-hero is one of the many _feared dead or gravely injured_ as reports are just coming in from around the world......



Most imp't sentence in those obituaries. Not even the deaths are real. Marvel's setting it up for Millar to retcon every bit of this.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 23, 2008)

If Millar gets the editorial power to retcon Loebs crapfest I'm flying to his house to lick his balls


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

He...might not like that?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

I will arrange for an array of most beautifull desiese clean hookers cosplaying as the lady libertators and the sisterhood of evil mutants, and have every sexual fantasy of his completed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

well to be fair the loeb/sale stories all follow the exact same formula, it's just that they don't fucking suck balls


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

Hasn't DC taught you anything?   You're only giving it more power by talking about it.  I tried to explain this to you people about spiderman, but noone listened.  And now look...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I will arrange for an array of most beautifull desiese clean hookers cosplaying as the lady libertators and the sisterhood of evil mutants, and have every sexual fantasy of his completed.



Oh my.....much better than me licking his balls.

But to be fair, not all the Loeb is bad. I really liked Spider-Man: blue. But maybe is was just Sale. Have to re-read that soon


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

name one loeb story that isn't about a guy rampaging irrationally, or a daddy-son issue, with one of them rampaging irrationally


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

In hindsight, Hush is one of the biggest loads of crap to ever exist


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

hammer - yeah most of the loeb/sale stuff don't fall in either (unless you count "mourning" as "father/son").  but on the whole Superman for All Seasons seems to stay out of most of Loeb's usual gimmicks

olpp - I liked Hush, not saying it's a masterpiece or anything but I still enjoy it if only for Jim Lee and because it led to Paul Dini's DC arc.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

yes, hawkeye does count as a daddy issue


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 24, 2008)

Hush would have been a helluva a lot better if Jason Todd had actually been Jason Todd, and not Clayface. That reveal was pretty damn cool. But when it turned out to be Tommy, it was just lame because it was completely telegraphed that he'd be the villain:

"Hey, look, it's a childhood friend of Bruce's we haven't seen in forever! I'm sure that his appearance won't be significant or _anything_!"

Dini, however, managed to give him great depth. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

well Winnick retconned it so that it WAS actually Jason Todd, but he ran behind a big thing and told Clayface "ok you fight him now while I run away" 


hammer: ok then the only stories that completely fall out of both would be Superman for all seasons and the batman/halloween stories (though that itself copies itself)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone here remember Ultimate Marvel? I do. There's books coming out under the imprint this week. Discuss.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

what is this ultimate marvel you speak of?  can I eat it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

*And the Most out of Character Award goes to...*

*drum roll 

Reed Richards for Ultimatum 02.
*1st Runner up:*Zarda for wearing clothes, for wearing a uniform
*2nd Runner Up:*Thor  x 2

*3rd Runner Up:*Blob. Tastes like chickens.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

"out of character" and "ultimate reed"



does that mean he does something smart?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

No. He does something stupid, without scientific reason backing his stupidity.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

he does a lot of things without real backing, a few times he's done things just cause he can or to prove someone wrong


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, but this time ther was NO science involved. He's being a love struck moron.

Also, I change my vote. Magento wins the OOC award. Even though I've always wanted to see him do "that", I never imagined I'd be somewhat saddened by "it".


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey remember this from the end of issue 1?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually in hindsight, that's probably not fair. Now that I think about it I'd say this issue is overall an improvement- the art seemed a bit better, and there wasn't any awful Valkyrie dialogue 
*Spoiler*: __ 



on account of being temporarily dead. Oh if only it were permanent...




There was, of course, a painful amount of fridge logic involved, like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Doom finding and picking up Reed so quickly, and why did the Blob do that exactly? Why is he even there, and wouldn't he have drowned in the wave?


. 

Finally, the big moment at the end of the issue really fell flat. As M0 said, it felt a bit out of character, or strange to read for some reason. But the real issue here was the art, not the writing. Finch completely failed to sell the scene, to make the moment as shocking as it should have been. Instead it's kind of like 'oh wait, did he just maybe do that? oh, I guess he did'. Know what I mean?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 24, 2008)

I liked Ultimatum 2 .  I was shc=ocked and not in a bad way


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

after I read ultimatum two I could taste shit and crappy fish in my mouth and felt like throwing up.


Someone please make a banner for me saaying "JEPH LOEB RUINNED CHRISTMAS!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2008)

If any other person wrote Ultimate #2, I might have been surprised or shock

But it wrote it. I just yawned


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 24, 2008)

By this point, it's meaningless to state how utterly horrible a writer Jeph Loeb has been since God knows when. His characters are nothing like they were when the Ultimate line first began, and when it hit its peak. In fact, his characterization in this issue is inconsistent from his work on Ultimates 3, and from the first issue of Ultimatum. Not to mention, this story has just went from being terribly illogical, to borderline ridiculous. I mean, is Thor's subplot really necessary? What does it bring to the table with respect to Magneto's plot, other than sheer stupidity and irrelevance. We also don't need to see the Thing and Sue in this issue, since with last week's UFF, those two pages didn't do diddly squat in terms of advancing the plot or telling us anything we didn't already know. It's futile to argue how poorly Reed Richards has been written by Loeb. With respect to Blob, the only thing I have to say is "What the Fuck!" First he turns Thor into a p*d*p****; then Wanda and Pietro into incestuous siblings; and then, the lovable Pyro into a sadistic rapist. Now the Blob is a cannibal. How long is it until we find out Wolverine is into bestiality, or that Spider-Man is running an illegal underground organization of slavery and prostitution? This is just getting ridiculous. And it isn't until the final two pages that anything happens that has any significance when it comes to Magneto and his plans. The only bright spot in this all, is that we are one issue closer to seeing the end of this story. Loeb has three more issues to impress me, and so far that possibility isn't looking very good at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

blob was hinted a canibal before, but killing janet when SI just killed her too? Fucken retarded Loeb.

Again, Doom, as the most powerfull in Ultimate's verse (read: Badass and awesmoe) has prooven that even Loeb's flith isn't enought to tarnish him, and he has decided to "fuck them fools, I'm getting Nick fucking Fury back"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

rocklee: tl;dr


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 24, 2008)

Basically, Rocklee said he/she hasn't encountered a story so wretched, as vapid and grotesque in ages.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 24, 2008)

Not that I expect anything more from Loeb... but come on, do something right! Hes been on a serious shit streak for a while.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2008)

Really, low-ebb must be beating off with his dialogue. It's so generic with everything he's recently excremented and plain stupid. There is not unique or special about it other than being utter shite

How many times has he excremeted Reed saying 'HOW CAN YOU NOT SOMEHOW BE INVOLVED IN THIS!?!?!??!??!?!??!?!' to Namor even though he himself just said before 'I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE NOT RESPONSIBLE'

Seriously, he's shit at characterisation, he's shit at dialogue, he's shit at events, he's shit at pacing, he's shit and anything

The fucker should just slit his throat right now and save the damn oxygen for someone that needs it more


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2008)

From IGN's review of Ultimatum 2- 



> Either way I really, really don't recommend this unless you've begun playing a self-fashioned drinking game with Loeb comics or something.



I think we should do this 

'Every time a character starts a sentence with "You arrogant..." and then stops and starts the sentence over, take a shot'.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> blob was hinted a canibal before



Wanda and Pietro were hinted as having an incestuous relationship. Doesn't really justify Loeb explicitly showing/stating it. In other words, it was a stupid and poorly thought out idea.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Would have been fine if it weren't completely random that Blob is in New York eating the Wasp. Why not just have her dead from drowning, or something? It's just done for shock value, and serves no story purpose, that's why it's dumb.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 25, 2008)

So, how does Valkyrie manage to die while Thor is holding her and a magical flying horse is, uh, flying right next to her in the previous issue?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2008)

That actually makes perfect sense- she's so dumb it's shocking she hadn't drowned on her own drool.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> rocklee: tl;dr



For your convenience, a summary:





Fuck Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2008)

rocklee, I love you like the dirty whores we are but please stop mispelling it's name


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

What do you mean "dirty"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

Someone in Marvel must really hate Wasp.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2008)

I hated Ultimatum 2 so much that I'm seriously considering drinking until I black out just so I never remember reading it.

I hope Jeph Loeb develops multiple personality disorder and one of thme doesn't suck at writing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

Just stick Loeb with Sale.


----------



## shit (Dec 25, 2008)

lol

Funniest thing is Hawkeye and Pym prolly can't kill Blob.

Also lol Xavier. Why didn't Magneto do this ages ago?

This book is such a waste. Only thing it'll ever succeed at is retconning Ultimate Power.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone else noticed how not only he killed janet two weeks after 616 jan got killed, another two mutants got killed again? Only mutants... And one of them asian (ish?)

Also, lol @ showing the goriest deaths possible so Ellis can't retcon them away. Pussy.

Loeb, you're the George Bush of comics.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2008)

Loeb is pissing me off so much I want to move next door to him, just so every time he leave for work or comes home, I cna pop my head out of  awindow and say "Hey Jeph. Your son is dead." I know it's a terrible thing to say, but he's killing the marvel universe. Eye for an eye.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

That _IS_ a terrible thing to say, and I laughed. Does that make me a terrible person?


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 25, 2008)

So Loeb (low-ebb ) is two for two with killing off the character on the variant covers. Dazzler in the first, Xavier in the second. Keeping with this trend, that leaves Pym in the next one, followed by Strange and Wolverine. I'll be fairly amused if this will be the only consistent thing in Ultimatum, besides it sucking sweaty balls.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That _IS_ a terrible thing to say, and I laughed. Does that make me a terrible person?



Yes M0 Yes 

Am I the only on that likes U2   Don't get me wrong it isn't written well but it does accomplish the thing we will(should) not ever see in the 616


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

I still like Ultimatum. I'm looking forward to number 3. 


rocklee0036 said:


> So *Loeb *(low-ebb ) is two for two with *killing off the character on the variant covers*. Dazzler in the first, Xavier in the second. Keeping with this trend, that leaves Pym in the next one, followed by Strange and Wolverine. I'll be fairly amused if this will be the only consistent thing in Ultimatum, besides it sucking sweaty balls.



I was gonna post that a few weeks ago, but I was like. "No way. They'd never kill Xavier..." Oh well. It's not like I haven't been wrong before.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2008)

If they kill Wolverine.  They will basically kill the Ultimate Future .  You know because Cable is wolverine, and all those Wolverine robot clones


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

That would be perfect. It's bad enough that 616 Marvel revolves around Wolverine. We need something differernt for Ultimate Marvel. 

And if anyone tries to say Marvel doesn't revolve around ol' SkittBub, name me one, in continuity, title he hasn't appeared in... Just one.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't believe that no one is talking about the recent slash developent between Johnny and She-Pete.

You guys are disgusting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

What development? I haven't read the new Ultimate Spidey yet.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That would be perfect. It's bad enough that 616 Marvel revolves around Wolverine. We need something differernt for Ultimate Marvel.
> 
> And if anyone tries to say Marvel doesn't revolve around ol' SkittBub, name me one, in continuity, title he hasn't appeared in... Just one.



Thor


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 25, 2008)

If you really want to know . . . 

this

@Kaze: lol wtfpwned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Thor


ENTER


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Chapters 11~14



Technically it is a new ongoing, until it becomes issue 600


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

god Loeb is the worst write ever!!!!

but i gotta say i always thought "shouldn't Ultimate Blob be a Cannibal?" and well at least he delivered  on that..i guess


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Technically it is a new ongoing, until it becomes issue 600


But it's still in continuity. 


Zen-aku said:


> god Loeb is the worst write ever!!!!
> 
> but i gotta say i always thought "shouldn't Ultimate Blob be a Cannibal?" and well at least he delivered  on that..i guess


<--- fights the urge to type immature sexual innuendos about Blob eating Janet.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> But it's still in continuity.


 Um.... Avengers Initiative


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Um.... Avengers Initiative


Chapters 11~14


----------



## Hellion (Dec 26, 2008)

Ghost Rider


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Ghost Rider


Wolverine is the Nexus of Marvel Comics. :xzaru
*Spoiler*: _Ghost Rider_ 





#6 - 'Notes From the Underground'
#27 - 'The Last X-Man'
#38 - 'Mystery Train'

         Ghost Rider (1990)
#26 - 'Blood Feud!'
#27 - 'Vengeance. Pure and Simple.'
#29 - 'Biting the Hand that Feeds You!'
#57 - 'Where to Life?'
#68 - 'A Hunting'

         Ghost Rider/Ballistic (1997)
#1 - 'Devil's Reign, Chapter Three: Kill Everyone We See'

         Ghost Rider/Wolverine/Punisher: Dark Design (1994)
#1 - 'The Dark Design'

         Ghost Rider/Wolverine/Punisher: Hearts of Darkness (1991)


----------



## Hellion (Dec 26, 2008)

Dammit that is so true.  lol.  I couldn't even think of one ongoing he was apart of


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That _IS_ a terrible thing to say, and I laughed. Does that make me a terrible person?



Only a little. Less than Jesus.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 26, 2008)

Has he appeared in Thanos? Not talking bout big events like tehe end or infinity gauntlet, but his series


----------



## Watchman (Dec 26, 2008)

From the IGN review of Ultimatum 2: 





> For one, there's a splash of Carol Danvers rocking some ridiculously massive breasts and brandishing two semi-automatic rifles in both hands.



 I think M0 needs to go slap some people upside the head again.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

They didn't say it was impossible, but she was brandishing them in a hospital.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

Wolverine has never appeared in Nova or Anihalation.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

so if the pattern fits, then Hank Pym is next to die  but then so is Dr. Strange Jr.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 26, 2008)

After seeing the Blob eat Jan, does anyone think that Loeb has a vore fetish now?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 26, 2008)

Has the Blob in the Ultimate universe ever eaten a human before?


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Has the Blob in the Ultimate universe ever eaten a human before?



No. In fact he got some broad to lay him. He even spent a while in a freakshow, which would be impossible if he ate people in the audience.  This better be explained sometime, but I fear Blob will be the next mutant to fodder to Loeb's story-telling.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

don't forget his internet romance with Beast


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, Blob is such a player. 

This is why set-up and foreshadowing is needed, low-ebb.  Two panels of Magneto lobotomizing Blob or something would've set up so much hype for this, but without it it's just another writing travesty in a long line.


----------



## Pepmoix (Dec 26, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, Blob is such a player.



Wasn't he Liz Allan's dad too?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol, Ultimate Wasp was originally asian and drawn that way, right? I miss asian Wasp.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

low-ebbs writing is so bad it hurts


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Watchman said:


> I think M0 needs to go slap some people upside the head again.



I give up.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 26, 2008)

Reed's quote was hilarious. He should have ended it with "_J'ccuse_, Namor!"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

USM was pretty good

Aunt May :


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

Does this Zarda just happened to hang around Doom all day or something?? Were the fuck did Doom find her? (actually the real question is: why the fuck is it necesarry for her to be in this universe?? )
Also what's up with Doom being in panic and all that shit. Didn't Loeb write him being the big mastermind behind everything, wich was actually the ONLY redeeming page in Ultimates 3 


I dont want to read this....but for USM's sake and future I know I'm going to have to


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe it's explained in that Hulk Annual? Did that actually come out and I just missed it? Or has it not come out


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

its coming out next month. But its also written by Loeb so dont get your hopes up


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

It's funny how other writers try to write in Loeb's continuity and make the whole idea seem decent for just a second, but then you read the next Ultimatum and you're back eating that same shit sandwich.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

Is Ultimate spider man out?


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

^                                yes


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

My store dosen't have it yet


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

It's pretty uneventful.  The only interesting thing is the end. And Spidergirl, I guess. >.>


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

why would the copes arrest/want to question May?  I thought the Shocker issue showed they were at least on relatively good standing with Spidey


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

Uneventfull in Ultimate Spiderman means
"It's a nono nonaliner!
I guess we better do something awesome!"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

ok so

USM #129 is before Ultimatum #1 (shows them going [to catch a train])
USM #130 is during Ultimatum #1 (wave hits)
USM #131 is during Ultimatum #2 ("hulk help")

USM #132 is about what happens to MJ and Kitty while Hulk/Spidey team are featured in Ultimatum #3 and #4


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

What does uneventful mean? Cus USM has had a lot of issues where almost nothing happened, and they were really really good issues.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok so
> 
> USM #129 is before Ultimatum #1 (shows them going [to catch a train])
> USM #130 is during Ultimatum #1 (wave hits)
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

i think USM is one of the reasons why Ultimatum was delayed, since it would be lulzy if a tie-in outlasted the main event


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, don't worry, there'l be always more than plenty of reasons for Low-ebb to delay his comics.


Also, Ultimate Spiderman is the main ultimate title. The king. So, if anything, everything else except for USM is uneventfull.

@Kilo- That guy, in your avatar, is he who I think it is?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

Admiral  Adama


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so it isn't 


Good thing too, for if it were, I would have to think of a way to rep you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought it was Edward James Almost(?) That is him right?

**EDIT*
It is him. Wikipedia ftw. lol "Almost"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

lol Almost is close enough 

also he plays Adama in Battlestar Galactica which is my new favorite show, it's bleeds endless amounts of win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

On what channel, I only have basic cable


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

Sci-Fi Channel.  There is a pimping project though and it's only 3 and half seasons long (writer's strike left season 4 half done, with an awesome cliffhanger...)

also it pulls off the whole "secret invasion" thing very well and not stupid (Bendis flat out admits he was flat out ripping them off on some cencepts) plus damn does it have awesome characters

[YOUTUBE]ZwF67bhdXfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

embedding disabled! 

goes to youtube.


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> What does uneventful mean? Cus USM has had a lot of issues where almost nothing happened, and they were really really good issues.



Nothing really happens is what I mean. :/
No Spidey action. It's basically just a secondary character love fest. Also, Human Torch is officially USM cast, so he definitely isn't going to die in Ultimatum... for all those holding out hope.

I'm trying not to spoil it since the ending and middle part with Spiderwoman is worth buying the issue for (even tho the Spiderwoman stuff was already spoiled here ).


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh shit 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aunt may is downtown during the wave.

Ultimate BND turning I?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2008)

so i picked up U #2 just cause i was bored and suffering from a hangover. no amount of booze could make this book good. and the fact you guys are actively following it up tells me that there is something very,very wrong about all of you. Your desire to submit yourself to such horrific scaring and terrible writing (and art, jesus the fuck is wrong with the art?) is beyond me. im beginning to think it's a fetish of yours.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 28, 2008)

mow said:


> so i picked up U #2 just cause i was bored and suffering from a hangover. no amount of booze could make this book good. and the fact you guys are actively following it up tells me that there is something very,very wrong about all of you. Your desire to submit yourself to such horrific scaring and terrible writing (*and art, jesus the fuck is wrong with the art?*) is beyond me. im beginning to think it's a fetish of yours.



I love how that girl in blue is smiling while talking about how loathsome she finds Doom.

PS:  Secret War is embarrassingly bad.  Bendis should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> I love how that girl in blue is smiling while talking about how loathsome she finds Doom.
> 
> PS:  Secret War is embarrassingly bad.  Bendis should be ashamed of himself.



that's because she just took a nice good gander at Namor's crotch


God that man is sexy.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

Fuck you cunt


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the contrast makes my picture even more hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

no. Your namor makes me want to puke too much.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 28, 2008)

Namor (and Sue) doesn't really look good in that picture either.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

I will not understand how an editor could pass this off as Namor.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

It 's french namor, namoir.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 28, 2008)

That's Pedo-Namor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2008)

^bwahahahahahhaahah


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

Wildstorm World's End >> Ultimatum


----------



## Hellion (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok so you know how random shit just pops in your head and you experience that moment of epiphany.  Well I had mine while I was watching football, Go Texans, and I realized that Ultimatum is retarded, and It is one scene that really gets to me. And that is the one were Reed is holding Namor on the top of his ship WITH HIS ARMS.  

It was established that Namor is One of the strongest in the UU, but he can be held down by stretch armstrong .  F Loeb and Finch


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

I would seem I am at fault here guys

All the "parody" pictures I have ever posted are exclusive work of . I used to try and post the direct link so when peopple quoted me or even tried to look, they'dd know who'se the original owned ut that didn't work for Kilo, so I started using tinypic, and somewhere along the lines, I did something of a no-no.
All props to them, and my due apologies.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Fuck you cunt



You would dare post a Land picture during my return?

Are you a mad man!?!?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

I wanted a hot guy, and everyone knows the hottests guys can only be found in Gay porn, so yes, I posted a land pic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 29, 2008)

Namor looks best when he rocks the flat top.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I wanted a hot guy


 This is what I took away from that post.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 30, 2008)

Haven't posted in Comics section in a while, so....USM was good, much better tie-in than UF4....and of course, Fuck Loeb/low-ebb.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> This is what I took away from that post.



Oh quiet you, I know fot a fact that if any of you had a shot with namor you would get down on your knees and take it


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 30, 2008)

More Marvel.com Ultimatum Obituaries


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> More Marvel.com Ultimatum Obituaries



I'm sueing you for damages caused due to massive facepalms injuries


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's hard to believe they still want to advertise Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

how's the sale doing?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 31, 2008)

I think Loeb is parodying Uncanny X-Men in the 90's. After reading Ultimatum #2 there is no question in my mind, that Loeb hates Marvel, and is out to destroy it from the inside out.

This is outright parody of Fatal Attractions, unfortunatly Ultimate Fatal Attractions already happened...bet you he didn't read it though >.> (Ultimate War, Return of the King)

Everyone who thinks Ultimatum is good should grab a spoon and eat there own ass in shame.

The Ultimate Universe will continue...but after this, do we really want it to?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

> do we really want it to?


Ultimate Avengers by Mark Millar


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

4th letter


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Avengers by Mark Millar



Ultimates #4 'written' by low-ebb


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ultimates #4 'written' by low-ebb



I quit. I loved them and cherisched them and felt like that's how comics shold be.
I'm so convulsed I'm actually selling off my spiderman: blue and daredevil: yellow on ebay and emotionally divorcing ultimate universe, while asking for shared custody of Spider man


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I quit. I loved them and cherisched them and felt like that's how comics shold be.
> I'm so convulsed I'm actually selling off my spiderman: blue and daredevil: yellow on ebay and emotionally divorcing ultimate universe, while asking for shared custody of Spider man



NooooooO, you cant give up now 
If you do that, it means Loeb wins. In times like these you need to pray and remember the power of retcon


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

belieeeeeve in the power of the retcon


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

Only power I believe in is hatred


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only power I believe in is hatred




*THE POWER
OF RETCON
FUCKING
COMPELS YOU
YOU GODDAMNED
friend
*​


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2008)

How the hell do you retcon Blob eating Wasp's intestines?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2008)

It was all a bad dream.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2008)

Both 616 and now Ultimate Wasp are dead. . . while both Hanks live.

What karma.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well it makes sense to the extent that the wasp is just generally a really boring character. Hank Pym at least has the whole 'really good scientist' and 'wife-beater who really does care boohoo' angles working for him.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Ultimate Wasp was a fine character untill Loeb came around and de-asianised her.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

Hammer is right again, being asian makes you awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

It did Jan. Her husband issues as an asian makes her more relatable and a deeper character, for it suggests some natural subservient cultural upbringing, and her struggles more meaningfull.

Loeb makes her a mindless white trash dumbass that just "tehee's" at the Maximoff i*c*st and snaps at capitan america.

Also, haha, the europeans fuck their sibilings, that's really nice from you Loeb. A litte personal expirience?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

a dude on another forum said:
			
		

> In a recent interview Jeph Loeb let it slip that he's working on Ultimates 4 or "New Ultimates" as it will be called after Marvel restructures the Ultimate Universe. Loeb also said that the Ultimate Universe's original architects Brian Michael Bendis and Mark Millar will be "helping" him and Frank Cho will do the art. Here’s a sneak peek of an Asgardian troll soldier so I guess this mean that Thor & the Asgardians will be the focus of NU.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

ok so Loeb makes the team and makes a mini introducing them then Millar takes the ball and runs with it?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 1, 2009)

Nopes, There will be Ultimate Avengers, and New Ultimates


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

Frank Cho said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> UPDATE: Looks like Marvel is changing the title from "Ultimates 4" to the "New Ultimates", since the Ultimatum  series is completely destroying the Ultimate universe and rebuilding everything from scratch.


Here's another article about Arne Duncan and his "model"


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 1, 2009)

> Loeb also said that the Ultimate Universe's original architects Brian Michael Bendis and Mark Millar will be "helping" him


AH hahaha 

Let's hope that makes it readable.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2009)

The only real difference between that troll's body and how Cho draws Red Hulk or Hulk is the head


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

So the "Damage Control" who started out as a regular wrecking crew in Ultimate Spidey is looking very 616-ish... Loeb.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

God, Ultimate Hulk was retaaaaaaaarded.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

My IQ droped and I would have been outraged if I hadn't emotionally divorced Loeb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, the "Hulk has money" part made me laugh my ass off. 

Hulk got punched in the dick. Twice.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

No, it was stupid and generic. I allready saw Namora punching Atlas in the groin this week, no need to see Loeb's ripoff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I didin't see Namora punch Atlas, so it made me laugh. 

All in all, this annual was epic fail though. I mean, Hulk and Zarda had sex in the end. How juvenile.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 3, 2009)

Did they just kill off Juggernaut in Ult. X-men?  I mean it didn't really show him die, but it seems heavily implied.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2009)

1 or 2 sort-of-but-not-really funny moments in Ultimate Hulk, with the rest of the issue being just completely stupid. Barda didn't even seem consistent with herself, other than her basic character traits of being a complete moron and a total bitch. Naturally we had several moments where Loeb rapes ultimate characters and ignores canonicity or just logic, in favor of building the Ultimate Universe into his own gay little Marvel 80s world. 

And despite all of this I enjoyed Ultimate X-men _even less_.


----------



## shit (Jan 3, 2009)

Ultimate Hulk was completely stupid, but I think it was worth buying. It showed UHulk in character at least, and it touched on Zarda. I have to give it credit for touching on something, anything related to Ult Power, at least attempting to make sense of where that whole mess left the Ulti U. My conclusion is that Zarda fucking blows as a character and I never want to see her again, but Loeb writes Ultimate Hulk better than any other Hulk. It's actually canon that UHulk is a sex-crazed crazy fuck with the mind of a six-year-old, so I approve that.

Ultimate X-Men was unimportant and could and should be skipped entirely. Makes me sure that UX-men's final issue will be irrelevant tripe as well, which is so very unfortunate.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Ultimate Hulk was completely stupid, *but I think it was worth buying*. It showed UHulk in character at least, and it touched on Zarda. I have to give it credit for touching on something, anything related to Ult Power, at least attempting to make sense of where that whole mess left the Ulti U. My conclusion is that Zarda fucking blows as a character and I never want to see her again, but Loeb writes Ultimate Hulk better than any other Hulk. It's actually canon that UHulk is a sex-crazed crazy fuck with the mind of a six-year-old, so I approve that.
> 
> Ultimate X-Men was unimportant and could and should be skipped entirely. Makes me sure that UX-men's final issue will be irrelevant tripe as well, which is so very unfortunate.



Get the fucking fuck out of this thread or I will end you


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 4, 2009)

Does low-ebb know the difference between the 616 and Ultimate line at Marvel? I starting think all his stories take place in their own separate corner of the Marvel Omniverse. Ultimate Hulk was simply another iteration of his 616 Hulk. Never mind that Hulk was actually able to tame his inner beast in Ultimates 2, Loeb sees fit to bring him back once again to his childish and savage roots, just as he did with Hulk after WWH. This proves he does not have the ability to write a Hulk other than the stupid no brained one he always does. "Hulk want Pankakes! Hulk eat you! Hulk is Hulk!" That's what passes for dialogue these days. I'm convinced his inbred brain couldn't process that this was an Annual for Ultimate Hulk and not his run on the regular Hulk series. And turning the Wrecking Crew into the.......well, the Wrecking Crew. 


UXM on the other hand, is just useless. Perhaps nothing in that issue was done right. I'm convinced that Sabretooth has been poorly written in the entire series, with the exception of the Weapon X arc. Juggernaut survived an entire building collapsing on his head, but was getting his ass handed to him the entire issue. I hate Rogue. I just don't care about her. Wraith should be dead, as I've said last time. Neither Juggernaut, nor Sabretooth acknowledged the fact that Wraith was alive and forcing them to work for him. Not to mention this is yet another rehash of a 616 story line. And that two headed guy was a telepath? I thought his heart sent out an EMP or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

coilete is really low-ebb's bitch

Which really, if you think about it, is an incredibly sad position to be


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 4, 2009)

Not as bad a position as the Ultimate Universe is in......on its knees with low-ebb hunched over behind it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

If that was any other name than jeph loeb I would probably rep you.
But hte visual  turned


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

Hulk didn't let his inner-beast out in the annual tho. He didn't kill anyone or eat anyone or bring down the waffle house in rage. He was sitting there eating pancakes at the end. He just yelled inappropriate stupid shit all over the place, but in this case (unlike with 616 Hulk) it is in character.

I liked UHulk annual for what it was (a dumb Loeb comic). The ending was utter retardation, but this was, by far, the least offensive thing Loeb's written for Ultimate Marvel besides the Cap America annual. So if you're going to try to pay attention to anything going on with Loeb's UU, this one wasn't so bad.

As far as the Wrecking Crew goes, everyone contradicts Bendis's cameos in Ulti Spiderman, even Bendis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

that is not Zarda, Zarda kills, steals and yells beautiful every 5 seconds while not wearing any clothes in public


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. I somehow missed Ult X-Men 98, cause I had no idea what was going on when I read 99. Of course I put 2-2 together, but I feel that even if I had the knowledge of last issue it wouldn't make this one less shitty. In fact it might make it shittier.

Juggernaut died? WTFO?

Cyborg sentinels? With a weapon that just happens to bounce off Juggs chest and into his eye??

Where they hell is the phoenix? She can retcon Apocalypse but she can't wrap this whole thing up?

Ultimate Hulk Annual was slightly less shitty, just cause Hulk got punched in the dick then Zarda made it all better. Though the entire ish was full of contradictions that everyone else already pointed out, except for one glaring one.

Read Ultimates 1 and 2. Cap kills people all the time. And now he's all 616 high-and-mighty?

And has any ish addressed the fact that Hulk became intelligent during Ultimates 2, but is back to being a dumbass again?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

he probably just objected to killing a guy who was surrendering and even threw his weapon over.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

Namora punched Atlas in the dick
hercules who is a better greek god than what Loeb has written shagged with she-hulk who is a better gamma laced person that what loeb has written.

Fuck Loeb, read hercules.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

> My conclusion is that Zarda fucking blows as a character and I never want to see her again



she held my interesting in Supreme Power 




> This proves he does not have the ability to write a Hulk other than the stupid no brained one he always does.


this is incredibly odd since Hulk: Grey was fucking great and is the completely polar opposite to Red Hulk, seriously wtf Loeb?


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there any way to start a petition making loebb stay the fuck away from the Ultimate-verse, the Hulk, and comics in general?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

i just write "Jeph Loeb Took My Baby" And "Loeb ruinned christmas" on Marvel alot.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

> And has any ish addressed the fact that Hulk became intelligent during Ultimates 2, but is back to being a dumbass again?



He got laid. That wasn't intelligent?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

he got laid on his way to pancakes with a woman whose only previous apearence was as a drawing subject of Greg Land.


That's like fucking a catholic.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

Rephrase:

He got laid by the only girl in the universe who he wouldn't tear limb from limb in the throws of passion.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> He got laid. That wasn't intelligent?



When he was dumb before he tried to buttrape Freddy Prinze Jr.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> When he was dumb before he tried to buttrape Freddy Prinze Jr.





But this time he talked himself into it and didn't have to resort to buttrape.


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 4, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> When he was dumb before he tried to buttrape Freddy Prinze Jr.


Lol, that was actually all I read of Ultimates. Should I read the rest of it (sans Ultimates 3, of course)?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> When he was dumb before he tried to buttrape Freddy Prinze Jr.



it was a threat because he was with his girl and s don't like that


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it was a threat because he was with his girl and s don't like that



Now, suppose he actually did get face-to-face with Freddy. What do you think would happen?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

he's dismember him


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

The Ultimates would be cured.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> The Ultimates would be cured.



There is no cure for cancer.

Or AIDS...


Or Loeb


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Sale is a treatment, not a cure sadly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Seriously juggalo, get the fuck out of here. There's nothing even remotely redeeming about the hulk annual beside the art. It's more of the same of low-ebb's extremeness to be FUN and AWESOME DUDE but fails utterly on all accounts

Defend it once more and I will break my code of never negging people and will make it my lifes goal to see your bar very long and red


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 4, 2009)

How do ordinary people sit down and continue to eat their meal, when a ten foot tall behemoth that has been confirmed to have killed at least over a 800 people, walks in the door demanding pancakes and threatening to eat people if he doesn't receive them? Utterly ridiculous.

LOL, at that needle that conveniently ricocheted off Juggs arm/chest and heat-seeked itself into his eyeball. Are we really supposed to believe this shit? And I thought Martian Manhunter went out like a bitch in Final Crisis #1. I can't think of a more pathetic way to die (616 Sabretooth maybe).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been watching TRUTv recently and they were doing a special on bad drivers, there were more than a few ones where a car (or in one instance a truck which later burst into flames) crashes into a diner (or a convience store or in one case a restaurant) and no one gives a shit


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, a vast majority of people are inherently stupid.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

or the pancakes are that great


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Seriously juggalo, get the fuck out of here. There's nothing even remotely redeeming about the hulk annual beside the art. It's more of the same of low-ebb's extremeness to be FUN and AWESOME DUDE but fails utterly on all accounts
> 
> Defend it once more and I will break my code of never negging people and will make it my lifes goal to see your bar very long and red



That'd take a while.  But neg who you want. I do.

Really I'm trying to justify me buying this comic to myself, and you're not helping.  But I guess it's my fault for bringing that here, so you win or whatever. 

Of course I think Loeb sucks major ass on Ultimate. If you got that wrong, I want to clear that up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

You actually bought this comic in real-life?

Well my hatred has turned into pity/sympathy/empathy. I can understand your effort (vain as they are) in trying to justify your idiocy (I know I would if the stars somehow aligned and I found myself forking over my hard earned green for that tripe)

But seriously, why did you buy this? Magneto: Testament and Sub-Mariner: The Depths are both released this month as well and are infinitely better. Please don't tell me that you thought ultimates and ultimatum was readable


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You actually bought this comic in real-life?
> 
> Well my hatred has turned into pity/sympathy/empathy. I can understand your effort (vain as they are) in trying to justify your idiocy (I know I would if the stars somehow aligned and I found myself forking over my hard earned green for that tripe)
> 
> But seriously, why did you buy this? Magneto: Testament and Sub-Mariner: The Depths are both released this month as well and are infinitely better. Please don't tell me that you thought ultimates and ultimatum was readable


The only reason I'm reading Ultimatum is because if I don't, the Ultimate-verse will probably be too confusing to follow. But I'll be damned if I'm ever caught buying that shit. It's a shame, reshaping the Ultimate U could've been done so much better if loebb didn't do it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

he probably figured since the Cap annual was tolerable he might as well gamble to see if the hulk annual would macth


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 4, 2009)

For what low-ebb has done, Juggalo payed the ULTIMATE price.......$3.99.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

:rofl                    .


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2009)

3.99 for _that?!_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> For what low-ebb has done, Juggalo payed the ULTIMATE price.......$3.99.



FUCKING HAVING TO SPREAD REP SHIT


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 4, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> For what low-ebb has done, Juggalo payed the ULTIMATE price.......$3.99.


lolololoololololololollololoooolollllolllooooll


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You actually bought this comic in real-life?
> 
> Well my hatred has turned into pity/sympathy/empathy. I can understand your effort (vain as they are) in trying to justify your idiocy (I know I would if the stars somehow aligned and I found myself forking over my hard earned green for that tripe)
> 
> But seriously, why did you buy this? Magneto: Testament and Sub-Mariner: The Depths are both released this month as well and are infinitely better. Please don't tell me that you thought ultimates and ultimatum was readable



Generally, I only read comics I buy. And Kilo's right, I did have my hopes up for these annuals.

Magneto and Sub-Mariner are on subscription, of course, but I haven't been able to get to my local comic shop, and I bought a few that weren't on subscribe at another shop to pass the time when I was on vacation.

Sucks for me. frowny face  However I did come across Millar's series Kick Ass which was pretty funny. I'll take the good with the bad.

And Rock won the page.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Won the page? He won this entire goddamn thread

Oh and you're subscribing to both Testament and The Depths?

Well, why didn't you mention that earlier?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> For what low-ebb has done, Juggalo payed the ULTIMATE price.......$3.99.



. 

I just consider the Hulks that low-ebbs write are all in and a massive 616/UU combo-verse, Since they are all the same


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

And IHOP rots brains.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

is Hulk: Grey in 616 continuity or is it contradicted by something?  SM: Blue is vague enough to be canon, but DD: Yellow goes against Man Without Fear on a few things which makes it noncanon


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, maybe but here's my theory about Ultimte Hulk.

ihop laces their pancakes with some gama level mind dumbening addictive ingredient. 
This is evidenced by the behavior of the families eating there, like retards when the fucking hulk cames in.
Hulk obviously ets alot of pancakes, wich explains why he's dumb again.
This is further evidenced by how Zarda suddenly wants to fuck the hulk after eating a bunch of plates.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ I aprove of Banhammers's theory


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> For what low-ebb has done, Juggalo payed the ULTIMATE price.......$3.99.



I'm still laughing at this.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Oww and can someone fill me in as why Banner is running free in America after killing 800+ people?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

the Ultimates let him go after he helped them in Ultimates 2


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

You sure? Didn't he just ran off after helping out?


Also, my pancake theory is quite likely if you think about all this Roxxon plot in Ultimate Spider-Man, whom as it turns out, has huge plot conected too?





Ultimate Hulk


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, maybe but here's my theory about Ultimte Hulk.
> 
> ihop laces their pancakes with some gama level mind dumbening addictive ingredient.
> This is evidenced by the behavior of the families eating there, like retards when the fucking hulk cames in.
> ...



LMAO!!!!! How did I miss this before? :rofl


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Roxxxon connected to the pancake theory


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

Pancake theory is my new Tobito theory


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2009)

IHOP is the real Pein?


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Won the page? He won this entire goddamn thread
> 
> Oh and you're subscribing to both Testament and The Depths?
> 
> Well, why didn't you mention that earlier?



true 

And I ride Namor cock almost as hard as you.  I give Testament crap for being slow thus far, but even I can see a good plot foundation when it hits me across the face.

Depths didn't come to my shop last week and I haven't read the new Testament yet so I'm dodging spoilers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

All is forgiven my boy, all is forgiven


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought you never forgave


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Only 'writers'


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

what about editors and artists?


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, maybe but here's my theory about Ultimte Hulk.
> 
> ihop laces their pancakes with some gama level mind dumbening addictive ingredient.
> This is evidenced by the behavior of the families eating there, like retards when the fucking hulk cames in.
> ...


Ya know, I was looking at the page with Hulk eating, and he doesn't have a single waffle or pancake near him. He has burgers. Three burgers, and one guy carrying a plate of eggs. Not even any dirty dishes, just burgers. Loeb even screwed _that_ up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Editors literally don't do anything (unless they're in chief) and artists are either awesome or draw lots of tits


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 5, 2009)

Either way, that makes an artist awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Robert Liefeld


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

editors do do stuff, I mean if not for the GL editor SCW would have included 2 issues about John and Guy being turned into Parallax drones


also specific editors are the guys who come up with cover artists of their specific books


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

I was talking about Marvel editors


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

the Tbolts editors hired MATT for the covers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

Why you gotta be interuppting my hate for?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 6, 2009)

Ultimate Hulk...maybe the worst comic...ever written...in this history of human literature.

I would rather eat this comic than read it again, and trust me it probably tastes as bad as it actually is.

If Loeb had an ounce of respectability, and inch of good taste. It was wiped away with this rag and flushed down the toilet. Kilowog you better not fucking mention Tim Sale either, because this is the worst shit I have ever read.

Literally.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

is it really that much worse than Ultimates 3, Red Hulk, and Onslaught Reborn?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

no, it is not. But someone should pay me for reading it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 6, 2009)

No fuck that...until Red Hulk or Ultimates ends with sex between two of the most unlikely characters in the history of history...then no

Fuck that.

In the ass.


SIDEWAYS!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

Neo proves time and time again why he is the torchbearer of my corp


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally got around to reading Ultimatum and Loeb has managed to change my opinion of him from "LAWL Loeb" to "What the fucking FUCK is this shit?". Seriously, why is this man allowed to keep writing comics? By the time I got to Blob snacking on Jan, all I said was "Really? Ultimate Blob's a cannibal? REALLY?" And then at the end with Mags and Xavier, I just gave up. After reading about some of the shit that's in UXM #98, I'm not even going to bother with the damn thing.

Loeb can take his garden-variety hack writer bullshit and shove it far up his ass. Fucking asshole.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

You don't read ultimatum, you witness it. Like a train crash


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2009)

In that case, I needed to witness Ultimatum like I'd need to have a huge, rusty nail impaled through my penis.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't read ultimatum



That is certainly the better way to go about it. Just look at the pretty pictures instead. Actually just stay the fuck away, unless you find it cathartic to tear apart Loeb's work, which I do.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> is it really that much worse than Ultimates 3, Red Hulk, and *Onslaught Reborn?*



Onslaught Reborn wasn't as bad as the others.  It gave us Jailbait Bucky


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

From the person that had that NYX chick in his sig for god knows how long, I'm not surprised you'd say that

Especially since Liefeld drew it. Have fun trying to find her snatch beneath all those pouches, bitch probably has like 500 teeth down there as well


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2009)

Written by Loeb and drawn by Liefeld? That sounds horrifying


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

I just assume Loeb is doing it on purpose these days.  By making such bad comics, Marvel is able to make crummy comics that we don't get upest over.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> From the person that had that NYX chick in his sig for god knows how long, I'm not surprised you'd say that
> 
> Especially since Liefeld drew it. Have fun trying to find her snatch beneath all those pouches, bitch probably has like 500 teeth down there as well



The pouches are for her accessories, you know how those teens have all those gadgets and whatnot


----------



## Samurai G (Jan 14, 2009)

I just started reading comics from the UMU and there not bad too, only thing I see being to get trashy is UXM


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 15, 2009)

Schneizel said:


> I just started reading comics from the UMU and there not bad too, only thing I see being to get trashy is UXM



Must be in the first arcs. Well I can tell you now when all the Ultimate Comics get bad.

USM, around issue #130 will start to suck. (this is a prediction)

UXM will start sucking around issue #66 with the beginning of Kirkman's run. The series gets mediocre around issue #46

UF4 will start to suck around issue #33 or depending if you like UF4 meets the Fourth World it may not start to suck until issue #39

Ultimates starts to suck during Ultimates 3.

Ultimate Galactus starts to suck during Ultimate Extinction

Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine starts to suck after issue #2...and the 4 year wait afterwards.

Any other Ultimate Mini-series starts to suck halfway through. People still like Ultimate Iron-Man though. For some reason. I think it is retarded. Fucking brain body from monkey bites. It's made by the guy who wrote Ender's Game...which for me sucks too after awhile, not the book but the series.

Fucking piggies...swear to god.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Written by Loeb and drawn by Liefeld? That sounds horrifying



Hey, it could be worst.

How?

Chuck Austen and early 90s Rob Liefield.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN #133
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN*
> The end of an era? The last issue of Ultimate Spider-Man? Peter Parker is Spider-Man no more? Is Spider-Man dead and gone in the events of Ultimatum? This final issue will leave you jaw-on-the-floor shocked at the turn of every page!
> ...










> *ULTIMATE WOLVERINE VS. HULK #4 & #5 (of 6)
> Written by DAMON LINDELOF
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> A DOUBLE-DOSE OF SNIKTING & SMASHING!! The slugfest continues as a new heavy hitter comes a callin', the ultra-sexy Ultimate She-Hulk!!! Who is this mysterious jade giantess and, more importantly, who's she puttin' the hurt on first??!! Damon Lindelof, the co-creator of the hit TV series LOST, and superstar artist Leinil Francis Yu (Secret Invasion) bring you the next two installments of this gut-wrenching, spine-tingling, head-splattering series!
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I bet she-hulk is Jen from Ultimates 1. You remember, she was one of the scientists of SHIELD.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Must be in the first arcs. Well I can tell you now when all the Ultimate Comics get bad.
> 
> USM, around issue #130 will start to suck. (this is a prediction)
> 
> ...



Fixed for you


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk. . .

It's been, what? 3, 4 years?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2009)

3 years and 1 month. But who's keeping track?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

There's an Ultiverse?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

Portmantaou for Ultimate and Universe


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

why is hulk missing a nail?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> why is hulk missing a nail?


That's the gayest observation ever.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

I know if I wasn't sealed I'd neg 

anyways I blmae the colorist


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't really notice, untill I read it somewhere, and it just kept drawing me in further and further.
It's just there, a wrinkly green sore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

That's his first knuckle of his index finger, not a nailbed.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 20, 2009)

He has nails on all of his fingers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know. Banhammer is just gayblind


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, you're right 


His thumb dosen't have one though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2009)

Considering what happens to Wolverine at the end of the fight, what does that mean She-Hulk does? Hulk beats her arse down straight away?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

I feel gay for trying to look for the nail


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> why is hulk missing a nail?



He's not, look closer.

edit: he also does have a nail on his thumb. I bet you were really bad at those games where you spot the differences between 2 pictures 

2nd edit: WTF SPIDER-MAN?!?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL We care so little about the UU that the spidey preview that someone will die fals behind does Hulk Have a nail


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

We just don't believe Ultimate Spidey is being canceled, so we're not acknowledging the solicit.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

Well Bendis has lied before I mean the internet is still whole


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 20, 2009)

If Ultimate Spider-man had to end, this would be the worst way. What a anticlimatic ending for something that could be an actual complete story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Peter took his mask off and throws it in a puddle. That's an awesome ending.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2009)

Well if Loeb was writing this, I could see that as the ending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

I can see it now... 

After the Ultimatum wave, Spidey was pushed too far. His dad is somehow still alive so he quits. Drawn by Joe MAD!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

You forgot the part where Peter Dies and his Dad goes on to write horrible articles for the Daily Bugle


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a new series, Ultimate Frontline.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

Which is why those Ultimate Obituaries suck, and are probably inaccurate


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I can see it now...
> 
> After the Ultimatum wave, Spidey was pushed too far. His dad is somehow still alive so he quits. Drawn by Joe MAD!



For some reason Joe Mad draws Uncle Ben with long red hair. And ginormous boobs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

And a figure that would make an hourglass jealous.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 21, 2009)

Uncle Ben is starting to sound real hot...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #130 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 23, 2009)

When is Bendis gonna pick back up on that Mysterio story in the third annual? That seemed much interesting than Ultimatum filler. When is Fisk gonna make a comeback as well? Fuckin Ultimatum getting in the way of good USM stories.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually, there's always some lulzy person from 616 Marvel being arrested in Ultimate Spidey. Can anyone tell me who that "choose a side" chick is?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm inclined to say that she is a green lantern...but why?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Me too, but it wouldn't fit the pattern... Unless bendis changed it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Did no one else catch the "Where capitan Frank" tip?


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

Punisher as Chief of Police would be an AWESOME Ultimate U change. Too bad that's ridiculous.

And lol, talk about saved by the bell. Bendis is making Ultimatum seem almost cool. I don't know what to think about this.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> When is Bendis gonna pick back up on that Mysterio story in the third annual? That seemed much interesting than Ultimatum filler. When is Fisk gonna make a comeback as well? Fuckin Ultimatum getting in the way of good USM stories.



you new here or something?  Bendis said manytimes that he would pick up Mysterio right after Ultimatum and that he would be the new main villain.

Also the Fisk from Origins was Wilson's grandpapy and he does plan on bringing back Wilson and expanding that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

also, lol at detective holding an iPhone.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

you make the dumbest observations ever 

also art for new Hulk vs Wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not as dumb if you remember other moments such as when M bought Rahne an iPhone and crushed it in fron of her face with her bare hands when she left for X-Force.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's called "advertising".


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

No, it's called "poduct placement".

It also amuses me.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2009)

That comes out next week right


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

yes                   .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, it's called "poduct placement".



Yes, this too.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2009)

what the fuck


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

This is kind of an obvious question, but I'm gonna ask it anyway











"What?"


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2009)

I looked at the preview...uh...she hulk is a blonde?  Boooooo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Dumb blonde Hulkin' lady.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, it's called "poduct placement".
> 
> It also amuses me.



Are they getting money from this? Because if not, it's a wasted opportunity to get some.



Juggalo said:


> what the fuck



Oh no Wolverine is a furfag too. (That's what I first thought >_>)

Wait, no one in here is a furry, right?


----------



## Sanada (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anybody feel that Ultimatum will actually have a lasting effect? After all, havent the likes of Xavier and Beast "died" already?

To be honest I'd be happy for them to just kill off all the ultimates. It is rather painful knowing that Loeb is gonna have another run.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

but so is Millar


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

IMO, not much . Ultimatum so far is shitty.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 26, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine Vs. Hulk made me jizz in my pants, but that was like 5 years ago. The finisher better be phenomenal to make up for that wait; yet, for some reason I highly doubt that possibility, considering everything that's been coming from Ultimate Marvel lately.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't care how good LOST is, something is seriously wrong with you if it takes you 3 years to write a story about Wolverine and Hulk beating each other up.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I don't care how good LOST is, something is seriously wrong with you if it takes you 3 years to write a story about Wolverine and Hulk beating each other up.



, AND the ending got spoiled by Ultimates 2 which took 3 years itself to get out


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 26, 2009)

Indeed. On a slightly related note, I just purchased the Hulk Vs. DVD set. Hopefully it gives me the Hulk vs. Wolverine fix I've been craving for so long. Hulk Vs. Thor should be interesting as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

you could also I guess look up the old hulk vs wolverine fights

the flashback one redrawn by Deodato in Origins was awesome, if only because Deodato drew it


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> Indeed. On a slightly related note, I just purchased the Hulk Vs. DVD set. Hopefully it gives me the Hulk vs. Wolverine fix I've been craving for so long. Hulk Vs. Thor should be interesting as well.



Never knew how to pronounce Asgard until that commercial.  Weird I know


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you could also I guess look up the old hulk vs wolverine fights
> 
> the flashback one redrawn by Deodato in Origins was awesome, if only because Deodato drew it



I've read those. I'm not that out of it. 

I stay away from Origins for the most part, but I've glanced through every issue and remember reading the one you mentioned. It's the one involving Xavier if I recall correctly, in which the art was particularly well done.

The Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine series promised us good SMASH and SLASH, but hasn't delivered thus far, or on time for that matter. 

The animated movies should give an interesting and unique spin on a simple premise.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Never knew how to pronounce Asgard until that commercial.  Weird I know



Ass Guard. Really 


I knew, even before young avengers, when Kate told billy that they were gonna have to change his name, for once they found out aobut him and tedy, the Asguardian would be a national joke.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

How I miss Young Avengers. . .


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2009)

I missed YA, then people like Banhammer remind me of jokes like "ass guardian," and I don't miss it as much.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

that joke was awesome because of how subtle it was XD


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I missed YA, then people like Banhammer remind me of jokes like "ass guardian," and I don't miss it as much.





they didn't use it in a bad taste manner, hell they didn't even say it it's implied.  and like hammer said, it was all subtle and shit


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2009)

Them being gay felt just tacked on to me. It's like "Oh, let's make em different... I know! Make these two queer!" I have nothing against gays in media, but that's like half the team right there.  They shoulda dun like DC and made the girls lesbians instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Runaways has the lesbian girls and the couple's coupleness dosen't actually feel forced at all. It's just constant need  to protect each other. I think you've only got the least of them, if you think the last arc was cut short two issues.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

You  mean how DC says 'they're gay' then seperates them?  Happened with Batwoman AND The Outsiders.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh make no mistakes, marvel has some pretty fucked up things in store for the queermos.
Remember when they killed Northstar in three difrent dimension within two weeks?
Before making him a villan?
And then the whole Ultimate Banshee arc?
And Freedom Ring?
And then his "bestt buddy" the skrull crusader?
Oh and when they re-closeted Rawhide kid?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmm after reading this thread I have come to the conclusion that Janet Van Dyne was gay in the 616&UU


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

No but she was a non white and a mutant on a Jeph Loeb story, not to mention, a sexually active woman.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

I was right, USM was just "what Spidey did during Ultimatum #1"

a lot of it was him reacting to the wave, and reacting to Xavier's message.  it ends with the "hulk help" from #2


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 28, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Them being gay felt just tacked on to me. It's like "Oh, let's make em different... I know! Make these two queer!" I have nothing against gays in media, but that's like half the team right there.  They shoulda dun like DC and made the girls lesbians instead.



Wow, no double standards right there.

It's just equal oppritunity fanserivce.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2009)

chaos is totally in on the joke


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Wow, no double standards right there.
> 
> It's just equal oppritunity fanserivce.



sigh

Not just me tho. Notice they have a "no homo" sign out front of the Mighty Avengers clubhouse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Wow, no double standards right there.
> 
> It's just equal oppritunity fanserivce.



Actually, the writer just decided to put as many personal expireiences as possible in the story.
He's openly gay, so he tried to put it in the story, veeeeeery subtly, but the first issues generated such a devoted fanbase, that the hints were picked up very early on, he decided to out them much more abruptly.
Other things of his are for example the steroids story, the fact they're fanboys, and other stuff that I can't remember.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, the writer just decided to put as many personal expireiences as possible in the story.
> He's openly gay, so he tried to put it in the story, veeeeeery subtly, but the first issues generated such a devoted fanbase, that the hints were picked up very early on, he decided to out them much more abruptly.
> Other things of his are for example the steroids story, the fact they're fanboys, and other stuff that I can't remember.



I see. Writers put their real life experiences into their comics. So THAT's Why Loeb ramped up the i*c*st angle between Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch. I understand him now! He's not retarded, he's just inbred!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I see. Writers put their real life experiences into their comics. So THAT's Why Loeb ramped up the i*c*st angle between Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch. I understand him now! He's not retarded, he's just inbred!



And all those disfunctional father-son stories? I'm sure we0ve been over this.

Difrence is, in YA, it's done right.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm done with the father-son stuff now. I'm moving on to Jeph Loeb's other shitty tendencies, like 180'ing characters, making Cap appear in Norse Hell, And becoming the Carlos Mencia of comics by copying everyone else's ideas and trying to make them seem 'original'.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone else wondering how Johnny's going to react when he finds out who Spiderwoman is?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Who was the costumed person in the police station supposed to be this time?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Anyone else wondering how Johnny's going to react when he finds out who Spiderwoman is?



he's going to lock himself in the bathroom and vomit until he no longer has anything inside


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Will the vomit be an angry shade of red?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Will the vomit be an angry shade of red?



Look at that, I get it!


Superb


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2009)

BH is a connosieur of lols, it seems.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

If you start bringing that Yammi shit in here, I swear...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 30, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Who was the costumed person in the police station supposed to be this time?



She looked like a green lantern...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's going to lock himself in the bathroom and vomit until he no longer has anything inside



He'll vomit his intestines full-o-shit before he's done.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> She looked like a green lantern...



Thats what I thought, but it must be some Marvel character... right?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 31, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Thats what I thought, but it must be some Marvel character... right?



Maybe not. The whole point of the UU was to tell stories that mainstream MU couldn't tell. Therefore I'm soon expecting the death of the dark knight in USM 

Also, didn't think the day would ever come that I would say this, but this is the first time I would probably prefer Immonen over Bagley. His style here and the splash pages looked EPIC. Now if only he could fix MJ's face.....


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Forseti said:


> IMO, not much . Ultimatum so far is shitty.



Basically anything that has happened before Ultimatum doesn't matter anymore. Stuff that Miller and Kirkman introduced into the canon is gone, which isn't a surprise to anyone here. But god damn it those Ultimate X-Men trades were too expensive to ignore!

I wouldn't be surprised of Lobe has Magneto rip out Logan's metal skeleton for no purpose other then the shock factor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Fuck Ultimatum Wolverine and the X-Men is better


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

Ultimate X-Men had its share of crap quality too tho. Just the opposite of Loeb's shit.

Kirkman made all these plot threads that didn't matter, just to do something with all the fucking X-Men he had at his disposal. None of them really panned out satisfactorily, and he just tried to wrap them up willy nilly. For me, he basically ruined Ultimate Apocalypse, Cable, Bishop, Cornelius, and Shadowking. His only real success, in my mind, was Pyro.

Loeb has no fucking story or plot-direction. His only mission is to make the flashiest shit he can think of. The worst part of him is that he has to do things on a humungous scale so the relevancy can coast it into sales.

I prefer Kirkman's long-winded tripe X-Men over Loeb's unintentional horror stories, but it's not by a whole lot, frankly.


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 31, 2009)

The cartoon?

Yeah man. I'm in love with that series. It's probably the only Marvel Cartoon that I'm going to buy when it's released on DVD. (Also Wolverine vs Hulk on Blue Ray.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Kirkman's sucess was piro.



Wich Loeb sure handed nicely.


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, the fail has come full circle, absolutely no win is safe


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Incestuous Day
In Faillest Night
Loeb's Gay
We all must fight
Lest no dead son
Escape our spite
So Kill Jeph Loeb
And see Ellis' Light!


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like an audition to the OLPP corp.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm a lover, an expensive one at that, not a hater.


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

lover of dead son jokes, that's for sure 
I'm not paying you for it tho.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe I'm a lover of chewing the shit out of the wasp on screen.


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

lol, when you put something like that in a comic book, why do you think you need another death two pages later to top it????

Because you're Loeb and your shit sucks.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

New Mini called *Ultimate Requeims*, which will be a good bye to the current Loeb centric Ultimate Universe.

Ultimate Spider-Man is getting a number reboot and will now be called *Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man*.  DeLafuente will now be the permanent artist (USM Annual #3 artist).

Millar and Carlos Pacheco will be on *Ultimate Comics: Avengers*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

more info about USM v2




Loeb on being kicked out of the UU by Millar and Bendis and New Ultimates




Millar on his glorious return


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw the USM reboot coming. But from the preview art it doesnt seem to be Spider-woman who will take over the mantle. Interesting..........

Millars ultimates should be good and he also confirmed that Wolverine will live since he will be writing a story about him

And Loebs stuff....well dont really care about it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Death to the patriphiliac.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)

Cover art could be a red herring.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Jameson calling Spidey a hero


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2009)

Kong is the new Spidey after eating Nutrisystem for 6 months. There, I called it...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

First order of buisnes. Bone kitty pride, KingPin style


Oooh yeah


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 8, 2009)

I think DeLafuente will be pretty good on USM. I enjoyed the Annual issue that he penciled.

I've been reading a lot of interviews...it seems the consensus between Millar and Bendis is "Fuck Loeb!" Millar in particular almost explicitly states Loeb ruined the Ultimate line, especially the Ultimates themselves. 

In Loeb's interviews, he essentially confirms what I have been arguing for months now...that is, Ultimatum is nothing but 5 issues glorifying the deaths of 30+ characters for shock and sale value. 

I used to enjoy the Ultimate line for its continuity, but that feeling diminished almost entirely a few years ago, with the exception of USM. At this point I really don't care about continuity anymore, I just want a well written story. Hopefully, in the aftermath of Ultimatum, Millar and Bendis can reinvigorate my enjoyment of the Ultimate line by just writing great stories. I already pretty much acknowledge that with Loeb as the third wheel, the continuity will still be fucked, so I'm counting on the other two to just deliver interesting and compelling stories.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

So, is Loeb writting two more volumes of ultimates or what?


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 8, 2009)

Well he's doing New Ultimates...and there has been talks of Ultimates 4 or 5, or something like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ultimates 4 and 5. Canceled!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimates 4 and 5. *Canceled! *




Truly, you are my Blue Lantern.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2009)

M0= Obama now?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well yeah, but they were just replaced with New Ultimates, which is essentially a new name for the same thing, except maybe it'll just be a regular ongoing instead of being divided into mini-series.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 8, 2009)

Heh...I haven't read an Ultimate Book in almost a year.

Remember when everyone thought the Ultimate Line would become the main Marvel Universe? God...how it fell, but really I just can't bring myself to care anymore. Marvel usually goes by the two steps forward, one step back mentality. So no matter how much it returns to the good old days, we are still going to keep some of the crap that Loeb has done.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

UXM, UFF and USM Requiem.  One-shots that end UXM, UFF and the 1st volume of USM before the post Loeb UU


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

> So no matter how much it returns to the good old days, we are still going to keep some of the crap that Loeb has done.



though this may be true, Millar seems to be just going to be doing kickass stories and ignore whatever Loeb is doing.

hell he basically said he's going to switch the roster every story arc just to be different from Loeb, hell he confirmed he's making Ultimate Ghost Rider 


also part of Millar's contract is that there well be NO Ultimate miniseries.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 9, 2009)

My goal is to actually write a limited ultimate deadpool series in a day not so far. Wich means soon.
And yes I am being dead serious!, Besides I ve got some very solid ideas and story planning, plot and character development planned already.
Hope to do like 35 issues, so it would be a the end title.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deadpool allready exists. Has shapeshifting powers or something


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 9, 2009)

yes he does but the only thing that he has done was to appear in ultimate spiderman, with the reavers and that was it.

and the thing I am going to deliver you its going to be very deep,entertaining,cool and exciting.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

> “Jeph Loeb destroyed the Ultimate Universe and I wanted a little goodbye to all my hard work,” Bendis jokingly told CBR News.



**


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Deadpool allready exists. Has shapeshifting powers or something



Naw, that was just technology he was wearing. He's got the super-healing/durability type deal due to huge cybernetic enhancements.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> yes he does but the only thing that he has done was to appear in ultimate spiderman, with the reavers and that was it.
> 
> and the thing I am going to deliver you its going to be very deep,entertaining,cool and exciting.



You're writing an actual Ultimate deadpool?? Dont mean to be rude, but who R you???


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Heh...I haven't read an Ultimate Book in almost a year.
> 
> Remember when everyone thought the Ultimate Line would become the main Marvel Universe? God...how it fell, but really I just can't bring myself to care anymore. Marvel usually goes by the two steps forward, one step back mentality. So no matter how much it returns to the good old days, we are still going to keep some of the crap that Loeb has done.


 You mean back when I read Marvel with any amount of regularity?

Yeh Marvel really screwed the pooch, there.  Ultimate was like the golden egg laying goose, and they hand it to a Lenny from Mice and Men (Loeb).  The pretty birdy died, george.  The pretty birdy died.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2009)

To be fair, the editors were grasping at straws and several books were failing before Loeb arrived on the scene.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

Several? You mean X-Men and the FF's slum?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2009)

Aren't there several limited series that didn't do so good?


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 9, 2009)

The only limited series that comes to mind is "Ultimate Vision", but who really ASKED for that? I believe Ultimate Human did well (And it was a pretty good story to boot), and I'm sure Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine would have done well enough if they had finished it.

Really, it was the slumps FF and X had. And those were still quite salvageable (Especially FF, which was the red-headed bastard child of the line. It never got the attention that the concept warranted.).


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll admit X and FF were slumping.  FF I could have lived with being nixed into just the event book of Ultimarvel.  Because every event could be pinpointed to 'Reed fucked up on a global + scale, but noone sees it happen until it's almost too late.  Save the world kids.'


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 9, 2009)

It's sad to see how horribly misused they were as a concept. Reading through the first few trades, if they had kept Adam Kubert and Mark Millar on that book it would have been great. So much fun stuff they could do, and they wasted it miserably.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2009)

What the hell? I don't want USM to change or any of that :|


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2009)

I just caught up with Ultimate X Men. I gotta say, very underrated. Everybody kept telling me it was garbage, but I like it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

my liking of UFF fluctuated like crazy, but I have to say I really liked UXM more or less as a whole.

I fucking loved the Millar run to bits, the Bendis run (while short) was a pretty darn good continuation, Vaughan put the good ol' BKV spin on it, and Kirkman was doing half ok until he had to jam everything together at the end and ended it on a clusterfuck.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2009)

What about books like Ult. Adventures and Ult. Daredevil & Elektra?  Aren't cynical money-grabs?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

I am a die hard fan of ultimate daredevil and elektra and will forever be. Be warned, I will neg haters.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

it was a solid story by Rucka, needed more *DAREDEVIL* though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2009)

So, you seriously like that bit in which Elektra goes crazy with rage over of a sexual assault and white privilege?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a Rucka fanboy 

that said it needed less Elektra and more Daredevil x a billion


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

yes. I first hated the ending, but I was thirteen , and as time went on, it felt kind of whedon esque. I loved it, I lloved it more everytime I read it and it was actually the first ulatimate non spiderman issue I ever bought,
At fisrt because I love the characters, then the friendship they starting to bond, then elektra's courage to cross the line, then just the separation break, then matt, then matt as a blind man, and so on. I took a difrent piece of of the story with me everytime I read it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2009)

Whedonesque?  Er, what happens in the last issue?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

No happy endings.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> You're writing an actual Ultimate deadpool?? Dont mean to be rude, but who R you???



Whoops', , Ima someone new. But to tell the truth You will like my deadpool.
If it gets published that is...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No happy endings.



there are no happy endings for Matt Murdock


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2009)

I know 




Matt Murdock is the real Peter Parker, and when I see a devil in it, I don't feel the need to hurl, so that's a plus.

Anywho, I bought the issues, and just for the heck of it, I also bought Ultimate Elektra.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

> Matt Murdock is the real Peter Parker,


indeed, things go well for peter more often than not.

for Matt pretty much everything ends in sorrow


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2009)

ho is math murdock? the scarlet spidey?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Daredevil.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2009)

Also, he was perfectly able to became a lawyer, while doing the superhero shindig, without superpowers.

Pete for all his brain was still a single man living with his aunti at age twenty six.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

> superpowers.


he has that whole "radar" sense thing going around.

also don't forget he's also a practicing catholic


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he has that whole "radar" sense thing going around.


I stand corrected.
Daredevil's power is that he is not so blind.
I still would not put it up against the spider-sense very often.


> also don't forget he's also a practicing catholic



I stand corrected again.
He also has _super guilt._


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

DD's main power is super writing, as crappy writers seem to ignore him usually.


Suigetsu said:


> Whoops', , Ima someone new. But to tell the truth You will like my deadpool.
> If it gets published that is...


What?


Suigetsu said:


> ho is math murdock? the scarlet spidey?


 
Wait...what?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

> I still would not put it up against the spider-sense very often


in a lot of ways it's way better, in a few ways it's not.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Fantastic Four #60_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

So Ultimate Reed is a dick too?


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh I love Daredevil. I felt like I was the only one that really liked it. xD At megacon I plan to get a bunch of his stuff. Hopefully they'll have that (comics for 25 cents) bit again! That was awesome. Wow. Interesting FF. xD Thank for sharing.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2009)

Wasn't Ultimate Reed being a dick obvious when 90% of the things UFF deal with are his fault?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

who can forget the classic:

"let me finish my useless experiment before I use a doomsday device to make everyone in NYC shit themselves uncontrollably"


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 13, 2009)

Or how about:

"No we can't destroy our evil Zombie counterparts. Think of all the things they could teach us!"


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2009)

if ultimate deadpool was to be written, wath would you like to see in he's comic book?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue Beetle said:


> Oh I love Daredevil. I felt like I was the only one that really liked it. xD At megacon I plan to get a bunch of his stuff. Hopefully they'll have that (comics for 25 cents) bit again!



If you have the money, and can find it, get the Daredevil Omnibuses, one by Bendis and the other by Miller.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE WOLVERINE VS. HULK #6 (of 6)
> Written by DAMON LINDELOF
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> Had enough yet? Neither have we!!!
> ...










> *ULTIMATUM #5 (of 5)
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID FINCH
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...










> *ULTIMATUM: SPIDER-MAN REQUIEM BOOK #1 (of 2)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by MARK BAGLEY & STUART IMMONEN
> Covers by STUART IMMONEN*
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Ultimates does not make me want to JIMP.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

> and when the dust settles will they be found wanting



I find myself wanting alot allready 

I found myself wanting Loeb to have never touched the ultimate universe for once. That a bigass safe would drop on his head for other.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

J. Jonah Jameson? PRAISING Spider-Man?

Oh, this I got to read.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Ultimate Jameson was always more open minded about Spiderman since the arc where he went after the Kingpin...


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Marvel thread.  A friend sent Dark Avengers #1 my way recently, I ate it up in like fifteen minutes at work today and holy hell I am in love.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Koi said:


> Hi Marvel thread.  A friend sent Dark Avengers #1 my way recently, I ate it up in like fifteen minutes at work today and holy hell I am in love.



Good  Now go read the actually good stuff.


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm getting there. :>  He lent me a whole stack of things.  It's just taking me a bit to get through it all.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anybody know when the Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk HC comes out?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 17, 2009)

SO this is the cover for Ultimatum #5, and Beast & Kurt are on it with the rest of the X-Men. So that means if they are alive then either Prof. X and Jean can't tell a dead person from a live one (even tho Jean knew Both of their last thoughts), or Jean is just gonna wipe it all away again.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

Doom and Reed are apparently now in the Supreme Power universe. (retrieving Nick Fury?)

also Johnny is in hell?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 18, 2009)

10 Bucks say Jean Grey will say no more mutants and then Mutants will be erased from the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2009)

God, please yes. They can all meet Ultimate Maximoff twins in Ultimate Valhalla and say hello to my respect for the Ultimate Universe while they're there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2009)

Please God let Jean Grey say: ULTIMATUM UNDONE


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope these cancellations haven't lessen the chances for a monthly featuring Namor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

A monthly on ULTIMATE Namor?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 18, 2009)

Ultimate Namora, Ultimate Tigershark and Ultimate Guy-I-don't-care-enough-about-to-remember-his-name

Where in the hell did they come from?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

I think they were sealed away like Namor was, but were freed after the Namor arc.  Dorcas states that he's been asleep for millenia.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2009)

For the final issue, UF4 was lame...as usual. Johnny...What the hell? He's in hell apparently. That's just stupid. Valkyrie went to a different hell. Will UXM also follow and send Kurt and Dazzler to...Heaven? The Ultimate Universe sucks. Millar, don't keep us waiting any longer.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

not as lame as some of their past arcs, certainly not as lame as ultimatum. Oh well.

Also, why is Hela in Valhala? She has no conection to it whatsoever. And why would valkyrie go to valhala? You don't get in there for some weak shit like drowning. Same goes for Cap.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 19, 2009)

The funny thing is that if I recall correctly, Cap is a christian. So what's he doing in the Norse afterlife? And is Johnny in christian Hell, or is this Norse Hell as well? Wonder if Kurt, beast, Xavier and Dazzler are all there too?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

No, blue eyed blonde blonde white boy going to hell in a Loeb book? I doubt it.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Loeb doesn't understand Norse mythology, WHAT A SURPRISE.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

To him, Thor is blonde white hulk with a hammer.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Not Mjolnir. A hammer.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #131 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Jonah J jameson's office is the most awesome thing ever.
it raises the "what the hell hapened to the train" question again, but hot damn.
Every single page of that issue allready tops the entire ultimatum combined so far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> To him, Thor is blonde white hulk with a hammer.



Hippy blonde.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

no, there was no hippy approach with loeb. Just an overly mucled (when old ult thor was  not a body builder) blond hulk with a hammer that treats random valikire skank like she was his skank,  or say, Princess Zarda.

Give him his old hammer back, and I could swear it was a lame down Ares.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #131 preview_



That's my favorite comic book right there.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 19, 2009)

*reads USM preview*

Damn, that issue can't arrive soon enough. And don't even mention Loeb. Bendis is doing his best despite Ultimatum.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

Give it time, and JJ will go back to hating Spider-Man.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm guessing that he assumes SM died in Ultimatum and he'll go on a big hate tirade afterwards because he's "soiling the memory of a hero"


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd really like it if JJJ just likes Spidey from now on in USM. It's supposed to be different from 616, and Jonah has been no different than 616 except a good bit funnier most times.

Also it sets up May x Jonah.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Give it time, and JJ will go back to hating Spider-Man.



Not necessarily. This is the ultimate universe, not 616. Green Goblin stays dead in this universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

Ultimate OMD!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Written by super-star writer Jeph Loeb!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

You've asked for it, so we at Marvel gave it to you.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol @ last three posts.

Seriously though, that shit must never happen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

Would Quesada be THAT stupid?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ultimatum 

Quesada:HAI GAIS, YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE A RLY GUD IDEA?
Loeb: WUT?
Quesada: WE COPMLETLY LITERALLY AND MORALLY RAEP AN ENTIRE FRANCHISE IN THE ASS, AND DO NOTHING ELSE ABOUT IT!
Intern: Why?
Quesada: FOR TEH LULZ, N00B!
Intern:What lulz?
Loeb: Teh lulz, newfag.
Intern: Wait, what do I tell the media?
Quesada: WUT WE JUST SAID, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! IMAGINE THEIR FACES WHEN WE HAVE SPIDER-MAN BAN NICK FURY!
Loeb: Or Thor being a p*d*p****
Quesada: OR BLAK PLANTER NOT REALLY BLACK
Loeb: Or showing Tony Stark bonning black widdow on a giant screen in front of Hawkeye and the rest of the team
Quesada: OR BLOB CHEWING THE SHIT OUT JANET
Loeb: Or the maximoff twins butfucking.
Quesada: OR WOLVERINE BEING THE FATHER OF ALL MUTANTS
Loeb: Specially the frequently butfucking twins.
QUESADA:AND WE KILL EVERY BLACK BLUE ASIAN GYPSY OR GENETICALLY DIFRENT FROM THE MASTER RACE, BY USING THE ONLY JEWISH CHARATER IN THE WHOLE UNIVERSE!
Loeb: Or greg land drawing eight issues with as many cast members as possible.
Quesadaude, you're fucked up 
Loeb: I'm... sorry?
Quesada: No, no, I like, let's run with it first.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kitty is jewish!


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2009)

Is the Intern Bendis?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Kitty is jewish!


She's not a very good one



Juggalo said:


> Is the Intern Bendis?



Probably. He sounded like a really opressed overworked and over her head person.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimatum
> 
> Quesada:HAI GAIS, YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE A RLY GUD IDEA?
> Loeb: WUT?
> ...



So damn true.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2009)

8 issues.

500 characters.

4 poses.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 24, 2009)

We've been loeb-fail free for awhile now. They fired his ass off of Heroes, so why are his books late?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 24, 2009)

Loeb is Being Violated by Colossus for his SINS against Millers Ultimate Comics


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2009)

hell no, Piotr got standards


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> 8 issues.
> 
> 500 characters.
> 
> 4 poses.



2 faces, maybe 3 faces at best, all the females having expressions like p0rn stars.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Does that actually bother anyone else?  The blatant objectification of female characters or is it seen with males as well and I'm just oblivious to it?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCmpuevL9yg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Does that actually bother anyone else?  The blatant objectification of female characters or is it seen with males as well and I'm just oblivious to it?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCmpuevL9yg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



Nope because when you blatantly look for things like that you are always going to find it.  

Also you have to consider that the had to skip multiple issues to find these occurrences.  

Then there is the fact that most of these women were evil.  How many times have Rhino, Goblin, Sabertooth, etc been hit in the head.  Only recently have women been the masterminds of plots, how do you stop an evil person without hitting them?

Then also consider how many women Bendis have made the lead.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Then also consider how many women Bendis have made the lead.


 
For all these leading roles, the woman don't manage to do much other than get affected by the story and it's elements.  I'd like to think you are correct in that they were just looking for it, but something does seem off about it.

It really seems a Bendis thing.  Just compare Maria Hill in an avenger book vs invincible iron man.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

But then think about Alias, and Spider-Woman.  Those books are team books.  No character is really given the spotlight.  The way I see it is that you are not suppose to get the perfect characters in a team book, you are supposed to see how they interact with each other.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

I never read spider woman, was that by Bendis as well?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2009)

Saying Bendis hates women is akin to saying Miller hates black people because Goliath died in Civil War.

In other words anyone who says Bendis hates women is wrong and should stop spewing their crap.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I never read spider woman, was that by Bendis as well?



Yup he wrote spider woman origins, and is also doing an online ongoing with her.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2009)

For someone who supposedly hates woman, he sure is a big fan of Spider-woman, the Spider-man knockoff who never appears in Spider-man stories and that no one cares about.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2009)

There are plenty of good women characters in Marvel Universe. There's Maria Hill, Nico Minoru, Kate Bishop, Moonstone etc..

I just think they have to cater to mostly little horny whiteboys, oldstream colectors (half "old school, half mainstream") and Lil_Mo


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Saying Bendis hates women is akin to saying Miller hates black people because Goliath died in Civil War.
> 
> In other words anyone who says Bendis hates women is wrong and should stop spewing their crap.



Flawed argument.  Millar needs atleast oh I dunno...5 instances within the same book *avengers* within one year while having less similar experiences to other non black people to be the same.

Also, was SWoman 2008 or 7?


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Does that actually bother anyone else?  The blatant objectification of female characters or is it seen with males as well and I'm just oblivious to it?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCmpuevL9yg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



Eh, that's a straw-man. Male on Female violence? If it were like, graphic violence against powerless females, maybe I'd agree. But they're superheroes, and villains are predominantly male. It's not like Doom and Iron Man come out before every battle and make sure that the Masters of Evil and the Avengers match up men and women to make sure everything is even.

Plus, most of their shows of violence are against Skrulls. There are multiple cases of male Skrulls getting shot in the head as well. Most of the time Skrulls get shot in the head; mostly because it seems to be one of the reliable ways to kill one. That's not a real argument.

I do agree that Marvel doesn't perhaps promote their women as well as DC in terms of stand-alone series, but partly that's because Marvel has always been bigger on teams (Avengers, X-Men, Fantastic Four) than true stand-alone characters, and most of their women have come from those sorts of books. They still try, and I think Ms. Marvel's attitude (The doubting) is completely in-character for her.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Also marvel Women seem more powerful to me than DC chicks


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Also marvel Women seem more powerful to me than DC chicks



Eh, most of them are still street-level fighters. At DC you have Wonder Woman, Supergirl, Power Girl, Dr. Light, Raven, Starfire, and others.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

I love USM so much, great issue.

also we finally got a concrete explanation for all the fire demons that were appearing in UFF.

also DD


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 27, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk 3 preview: 

Whats different about Yu's art here? Secret Invasion looks like utter crap compared to this.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Did he happen to ink his own work here? That may be the difference.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 27, 2009)

That was pretty funny7


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

*damn* has Yu improved his art.  the stuff he did in #1 and #2 are dog shit compared to this


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks a lot better than SI too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, Yu had a shitload to draw in SI. So, art had to suffer for less-consuming, more economical art.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

No.









Noo.













Noo.


































NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Jeph Loeb you are now trash unto my boot. I put a curse on you and your kin, and may  maladies and boild sprout in your ass when people whisper your name.
I will never forgive you for this.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Reads USM*

Well . . . Well . . . At least Bendis saved Matt from whataver shitty death Loeb had in store for him.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

well Bendis put 616 DD through so much shit it would have been more merciful to kill him.  so I guess he felt he had to cut to the chase


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite X-Men characters might have been peter piotre and kitty, but the one I loved the most was Daredevil. To have him die off panel as if he were an obscure post 198 mutant as panckake zardahorner hulk gets to share an issue is just...
In this thing so foul.

I swear a curse on Loeb and on anyone who ever says a kind word about him again


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

WC panel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

That didn't say much. . .


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

Didn't Bagley sign exclusively to DC?


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> WC panel



Baffles me how they think it's continuity that killed the Ultimate line and not just bad writers. They haven't done anything worthwhile in any Ultimate comic besides USM since Ultimates 2. All they did was have their heros angst and waste villains. Ultimate X-Men spent the most time on the stupidest ideas, and flushed almost every quality villain down the toilet immediately after introducing him. UFF was just a roller coaster ride that never impacted anything of significance at all, despite it being so meaninglessly grandiose. That's why it's left to Magneto to phone in a quick apocalypse and not someone who'd actually be in character doing such a thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2009)

> In discussing the death of Ultimate Professor X, Paniccia revealed that he pronounces the X-villain's name ?Mag-NET-o,? rather than ?Mag-NEET-o,? but that he often gets in trouble for this.




That doesen't have anything to do with the retardedness of professor X's death at all 



> Ultimate Comics would be much more new-reader friendly and lighter on continuity than has been the case for Ultimate Universe in recent years.



Brand
New
GAY


> ?What do you guys have against Wasp, anyway?? a fan asked, noting that she has now died in both Marvel Universes. Paniccia said he liked Wasp, so he had no reply. ?I just signed,? Adams added, ?I had nothing to do with it, either.?





> In response to a fan saying he wanted creators to just be able to do their thing, Adams said, ?You will love what Jeph Loeb and I are doing.?





> Another fan said that, as a family man himself, he would like to see married characters in comics. Adams said he enjoyed Walt Simonson's ?happy family? approach to the Fantastic Four, and that he wouldn't mind seeing more of this. ?It won't be in my book.?
> 
> Paniccia agreed that ?there is something interesting about a married superhero,? but that some editors feel that this ages the characters.



BRAN
NEW
FAIL


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder how the married man must feel after that. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2009)

A married man has better things to do than read comics, like boning his the wife he's married to for no explicit renumeration.
Quesada dosen't want his precious nerds comrades and nerd newfags to be reminded of that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Didn't Bagley sign exclusively to DC?



he did, but Requiem will have unpublished material.

but yeah Bagley belongs to DC for at least 3 more years


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he did, but Requiem will have unpublished material.
> 
> but yeah Bagley belongs to DC for at least 3 more years



Oh I thought he got tired of Trinity and ran away


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 28, 2009)

USM was.......well, Bendis didn't have to go there.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

_"On the subject of why Ultimate characters began to more closely resemble the regular Marvel characters, Paniccia asked, “Do you feel that way because the 616 characters have started to more resemble their alternate counterparts?” He noted that the Marvel Universe had in many ways begun to mirror the Ultimate Universe, and that this led to competing versions, which had not been intended"_

Translation; We saw how everyone was loving the ultimate marvel verse and tried copying, not really caring that doing this was kind of cannabalizing the market. And we can't just up and close down 616 now can we?

I am disappointed noone asked just who Loeb's target audience was.

_"A fan asked whether the new “Exiles” series will play a role in the new Ultimate Universe. *“Before being involved in the Ultimate Universe, I always looked at it as a re-interpretation of the Marvel Universe, and not something you could cross over to,” *Paniccia said. *“But 'Ultimate Power' changed all that.” *Paniccia, who also edits “Exiles,” said that he and series writer Jeff Parker have discussed the possibility, but that he would be cautious about pursuing such a story."_

Is noone really seeing that UP proved it was a bad idea to try and crossover to UMU?  I guess comparing it to the zombie bleedover everyone loved that, so business savvy ahoy.  I can respect that, but they so often sound like they have short term memory issues.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Oh I thought he got tired of Trinity and ran away


he only does about 8 pages an issue (which is more or less 2 full issues a month, rest of book is done by other artists).

anyways Bagley was given 1st pick of anything he wanted, and he apparently picked "one of our bigger properties"



rocklee0036 said:


> USM was.......well, Bendis didn't have to go there.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2009)

> I am disappointed noone asked just who Loeb's target audience was.







These guys


Though someone totally should


----------



## Sylar (Feb 28, 2009)

Bendis is singlehandedly keeping the Ultimate line alive. I mean its baffling at just how GOOD USM is comapred to the rest of the Ultimate works. UFF is still pretty good but UXM has lost a lot of quality since the Cable arc and the less said about U3 (which doesn't exist) the better.

Because it doesn't exist see?

IT. DOESN'T. EXIST.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

Ultimates 3 does exist.

It's an Image title written by Mark Millar, with art by Tony Harris.  It is massivelt delayed though.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>



It started off really well...then took a dip in quality with Peter's incessant quips and banter during such a crisis, Hulk's apparent stupidity, and demons flying out of Strange's house. My main issues are:

1). I know this is Spider-Man, and I'm accustomed to his sense of humor, and Brendis' dialogue, but let's be just a little serious during the worst catastrophe that's ever hit New York City.

2). I thought I was certain Hulk got over his stupidity in Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk and Ultimates 2. The same Hulk that outsmarted the Abomination and had casual conversations with Logan. Since then, we get the stupid Hulk that can't form a coherent sentence to save his life.

3). I don't like magic.


Other than that, it's still far superior to anything else the Ultimate Universe is pumping out at the moment...so write away Bendis.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> It started off really well...then took a dip in quality with Peter's incessant quips and banter during such a crisis, Hulk's apparent stupidity, and demons flying out of Strange's house. My main issues are:
> 
> 1). I know this is Spider-Man, and I'm accustomed to his sense of humor, and Brendis' dialogue, but let's be just a little serious during the worst catastrophe that's ever hit New York City.
> 
> ...



You can't blame Bendis for that one.  When Loeb came back he made every Hulk under Marvel a babbling retard


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't blame him, it's just bothersome. I do give him a little credit for trying to make Hulk at least a little intelligent and coherent. I just don't want to see a childish hulk anymore. It's just not interesting. But that'll change next week with a book that's five years overdue...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ultimate Hulk vs. Wolverine #3 comes out this Wednesday.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

The only reason Ultimate Spiderman jokes around is because its the only way he can deal with things. That's just how he is.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't recall Spider-Man wise-cracking during the 9/11 issue, and what Magneto did here was about 10,000 times worse than that (though obviously it wasn't a real life event like 9/11). It would have been interesting to see a completely desperate and distraught Peter, rather than the usual one we get.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

Just curious because i do not read anything "Ultimate" - What did he do?


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Spider-Man or Magneto?


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

Both 

I interpreted your post like that:

"Magneto did something horrible, and Spiderman reacted in a weird way making jokes instead of beeing serious and shocked"


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Magneto did this:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Millions were confirmed to be dead around the world, including a great number of superheroes. Spider-man made remarks like "Okay, it's officially the bestest day ever!!"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

> I don't recall Spider-Man wise-cracking during the 9/11 issue, and what Magneto did here was about 10,000 times worse than that (though obviously it wasn't a real life event like 9/11). It would have been interesting to see a completely desperate and distraught Peter, rather than the usual one we get.



Uh what 9/11 issue? There was no Ultimate 9/11 issue. So strike 1.

We've seen Peter distraught before. PLENTY of times. The entire Ultimate Clone Arc was just Bendis putting Peter through progressively worse hells. And then the Ultimate Knights arc brought him even further down. By making jokes, Peter can stay on his game so he can save people. I mean how stupid would it be to see him emoing about when he could be saving people from drowning or other things? Strike 2.

And in the UFF/UXM crossover, what was the first thing Peter did after being sprung from a horrible prison in another dimension where he supposedly spent many years of his life? Crack jokes. Strike 3.

Case closed.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Uh what 9/11 issue? There was no Ultimate 9/11 issue. So strike 1.
> 
> We've seen Peter distraught before. PLENTY of times. The entire Ultimate Clone Arc was just Bendis putting Peter through progressively worse hells. And then the Ultimate Knights arc brought him even further down. By making jokes, Peter can stay on his game so he can save people. I mean how stupid would it be to see him emoing about when he could be saving people from drowning or other things? Strike 2.
> 
> ...



1. I don't recall saying it was an Ultimate story......

2). And yet we've never seen him completely distraught or out of it. He's been through a lot, but this is by far the worst event to strike his little world. Of course it would be easy to argue, "Oh but it's Spider-Man, this is how he copes with things." Sorry, I don't buy it. It completely opposes the and demeans Jameson's own personal breakthrough that Bendis uses to create the tone of the story. We really get little sense of desperation and panic from the main character in what's supposed to be a major disaster story that apparently is advertised to destroy the very foundation of the Ultimate Marvel line.  

3). A story written by Aron Coliete and Joe Pokaski (two unfamiliar and sub-par writers on the Ultimate Marvel line), which featured Spider-man in one or two closing panels, which is just enough time to throw in a single quip. That story was so ridiculous, every hero that came out of that prison appeared as if they had just returned from a vacation. It certainly wasn't a disaster story, and had a fairly light tone the entire way through. It's foolish to compare it to the events of Ultimatum. The only comparison I see is that they both suck as stories.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The only reason Ultimate Spiderman jokes around is because its the only way he can deal with things. That's just how he is.



gotta laugh or cry


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

I rather see him cry, personally.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> 3). A story written by Aron Coliete and Joe Pokaski (two unfamiliar and sub-par writers on the Ultimate Marvel line), which featured Spider-man in one or two closing panels, which is just enough time to throw in a single quip. That story was so ridiculous, every hero that came out of that prison appeared as if they had just returned from a vacation. It certainly wasn't a disaster story, and had a fairly light tone the entire way through. It's foolish to compare it to the events of Ultimatum. The only comparison I see is that they both suck as stories.



you're trying too hard


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you're trying too hard



The point being...how can you compare a story in which Spider-man appears in one or two panels to Spider-Man's own book, in which he is the main character. How does his reaction in an a pretty poorly written alternate reality story (where every other character had the same reaction) reflect upon his display of emotions in the recent issue of USM. And it wasn't even a disaster story. Not to mention, he was being released from prison, which I would think would bring a sense of relief not panic, and not being suddenly forced to cope with a situation like the one Magneto created. I honestly don't see the comparison.

Like CBG, I'd rather see him cry in this instance.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

the way I see it, pushing him to the point where he can no longer hide behind his jokes makes him useless as a superhero, he wouldn't be able to pull it together and thus would fail everyone he cares about, blah blah blah power responsibility blah blah blah

also just as a random fact: having Dr. Doom actually cry in the 9/11 issue was a horrible idea.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

So ...you want Spiderman to be like The Sentry, right?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Spidey will not allow himself to cry, to feel sorry for himself.  Because he knows that the needs of others outweighs himself, and even if that is no longer true in 616 it damn well be the norm for all other spideys


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the way I see it, pushing him to the point where he can no longer hide behind his jokes makes him useless as a superhero, he wouldn't be able to pull it together and thus would fail everyone he cares about, blah blah blah power responsibility blah blah blah
> 
> also just as a random fact: having Dr. Doom actually cry in the 9/11 issue was a horrible idea.



To do it for an issue or two wouldn't be so bad; in fact, it would be an interesting premise.

also just a random fact: Please don't remind me of that.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

> To do it for an issue or two wouldn't be so bad; in fact, it would be an interesting premise.


it truly would be.

but not during a massive, massive disaster like this.  he'd be dead in an instant or someone will die and he'll probably off himself


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

There were a couple times Spidey held his head and looked like he was about to break down in tears. Him looking in the cab at the dead driver and him coming out of the subway car full of dead folks. I'm sure if he didn't have the mask on, he'd look and act a lot more emotional. If I can relate him to a character he is not like at all in almost every way, it's very much like how Rorschach was able to carry out brutal acts of carnage on the criminal element without becoming a useless blubbering mess. The mask gives him courage, and the jokes are how he shows his bravado.

Anyway, the point is kinda moot since it's obvious we're one or two issues away from him throwing away the mask and emoing out.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

well, I will give you something, it does kinda clash against JJJ's breakthrough.

But this isn't Petey looking at the wave and saying "Yes, free carwash" Or "Nobody told me it was laundry day!" or "Boy, tt's gonna be a bad day to be a hobo". It's him in aftermath trying to cope to not to cry. Quiet peter for respect against the dead is one thing, fight or flight peter is another, and gotta fight against the after effects is another. he sees this task as a threat of danger, like a villan.
You see absolutely no jokes when he finds the body of that skrull that canot possibly be Ultimate Daredevil or I will neg you, and is going to be rez-ed by ultimate hand anyway, shut up it totally will happen, you see Peter the way you want him too.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Anyway, the point is kinda moot since it's obvious we're one or two issues away from him throwing away the mask and emoing out.



A fair point, but the appearance of demons and magic at the end of the last issue gives me little hope that we'll see a completely broken down Peter. 




Banhammer said:


> well, I will give you something, it does kinda clash against JJJ's breakthrough.





rocklee0036 said:


> It completely opposes and demeans Jameson's own personal breakthrough that Bendis uses to create the tone of the story.



Spot on, spot on.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

How in the hell does it demean JJ's revelation?

He's still saving people selflessly. It changes NOTHING.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

It doI know it dosen't, but at the same time. Meh. it's a pretty hard context because it's a pretty stupid situation to begin with.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

here's what I think.

1). Pete quits.

2). Jonah prints article; thinks spidey is dead

3). Pete is truly moved that Jonah of all people would sing his praises.

4). Pete becomes Spidey again

5). Jona thinks this is a pretender and turns the hate machine up to 12


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

So, who's gonna die to make him quit?


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

JJJ considers him a man, of character and heroism, but mostly a man. If he acts like an immature kid, even if it's silly and doesn't harm anything, it does take away from JJJ's praise.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

HUH???

If a guy takes a bullet for you and makes a lame joke, it doesn't change the fact that he took that bullet.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

Wich to to you and to me makes perfect sense, but not to someone like Jonah,


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> HUH???
> 
> If a guy takes a bullet for you and makes a lame joke, it doesn't change the fact that he took that bullet.



Not saying it does. I'm not taking JJJ's praise as a *hero* from Spidey. But he *also* called him a man, when he probably suspects he's a *kid *(since they've been up in each other's face a few times). Seeing Spidey act *immaturely*, even if he was being a *hero*, I think it would change JJJ's tune, *though* it certainly wouldn't make him hate or lose *respect* for Spidey again.

I'm talking about subtleties, so I bolded my text like a comic book for easy comprehension.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Juggalo is a tough guy


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

Kilowog likes to bust my balls


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

yes I do, you're very observant


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no problem with how Spidey reacted to the situation.  He was dealing with the situation the best way that he could.  When he saw DD though we saw him take down his guard, and saw that this event is really taking its toll on him


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2009)

btw, did I not call daredevil's death? Oh yes I did!


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

You might want to take that statement back, the Banhammer does not like reading about the possibility of the real Daredevil beeing no longer among his fellow superheroes.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2009)

Daredevil is alive, he's just knocked out with his eyes open.
Killing him without even adressing the Daredevil Elektra story is something too stupid for Bendis to do.
So shut up
Before I neg you
Your face is dead


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2009)

I doubt it was up to Bendis.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 3, 2009)

Giant Wave > Ult. Daredevil

Hmm, he must have been busy taking a shit or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2009)

he can pick off individual voices in the middle of new york, but he can't hear a tsunami coming? Bullshit.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well... even if you can hear a tsunami coming, doesn't mean you can get somewhere safe in time.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 3, 2009)

Funny fact about Daredevil. In USM #129 there is a blind lawyer with orange hair in the office were Johnny crashes during his run-in with Vulture. And 2 issues later he's dead. 

I think the reason for his death is beacuse he had little to add to the UU. Both Ult. DD and 616 Daredevil were pretty much the same, and for the past 7-8 years 616 Daredevil is pushing out some of the greatest stories making his presence in UU redundant.

Of course my logic of Daredevils death only applies here. I still dont know why Loeb decided half the X-men cast needed to be killed. But then again I doubt there is much logic in Loebs work


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

> Both Ult. DD and 616 Daredevil were pretty much the same,


that's pretty much cause Bendis wrote 616 DD for so long.

another example is that he sucks at writting 616 Spidey


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well... even if you can hear a tsunami coming, doesn't mean you can get somewhere safe in time.



But Ult Daredevil climbs ontop of buildings in seconds all the time.

Now, now, a read headed person in marvelverse dying? Over Mephisto's dead body!




Also, why does loeb hate mutants is beyond me. Racist ass


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2009)

Not skyscrapers though... Daredevil dying to a 6 story tidal wave isn't that hard to swallow. 

What's annoying is how this event is basically just all pointless deaths, as though shock value will save the ultimate universe from hack writers.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk was pretty good.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 4, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk was pretty good.



Yes it was.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

damn good issue 


also the "hulk is smart now" bitching can stop


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk #3 is finally out.

So how long did that take? 2 years, min?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind of a big change in tone, I just reread the first 2 today too. But still, I enjoyed it. She-Hulk however... her design is kinda bleh.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally a Hulk we can all understand, or in other words, a non-Loeb Hulk. The issue wasn't bad, even though we had to wait a few years for it. Actually, I really enjoyed the conversation between Logan and Banner. 

LOL: To be continued (And soon this time).


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I liked how he actually had a stupid/smart thing going on, where he was only 'dumb hulk' when he was angry.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL:  Logan leading the reader to what pissed Hulk off.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 4, 2009)

I wasn't too crazy about Logan's misdirected attempts to lead us through the story. I think I would have just rather the third issue just immediately jumped into where the second one left off. But it wasn't too bad. At least we didn't get a "I'm best there is at what I do and blah blah blah."


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2009)

As someone who missed the first two issues, I found Logan's intro very helpful.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2009)

Still doesn't explain why non pissed supposedly smart hulk is stupid when helping spider-man during Ultimatum.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 4, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Still doesn't explain why non pissed supposedly smart hulk is stupid when helping spider-man during Ultimatum.



Actually, might that not be a result of Ultimate Human? I don't remember the mini-series all that well, but was the Hulk stupid at the start of that?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Hulk was hit by a tidal wave, who wouldn't be pissy about that?

also Hulk was pretty damn mad in most of Ultimate Human


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2009)

heard from you guys to avoid ultimate human so I never read it. Wish I wouldve read a review here before reading ultimate power...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

it was _OK_, not the worst Ultimate related series but still.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 5, 2009)

...really? You guys didn't like Ultimate Human all that much? I thought it was great. Not amazing, but great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

I still laugh over the legs.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the mindreading of Logan could have just been an intro page...but then Ms Marvel Hulk wouldn't be  able to appear just as the issue was ending.  I liked the issue by itself, but as part of a story I'm already over it.

What I don't get is what Logan's hardon for picking fights does here.  I mean, yeh fans just want a fight with as little reasoning as possible, but as soon as Hulk laid out WHY they sent him, I woulda taken pause.  Guess that's just the cynicism they breed working with black ops so much.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I think the mindreading of Logan could have just been an intro page...but then Ms Marvel Hulk wouldn't be  able to appear just as the issue was ending.  I liked the issue by itself, but as part of a story I'm already over it.
> 
> What I don't get is what Logan's hardon for picking fights does here.  I mean, yeh fans just want a fight with as little reasoning as possible, but as soon as Hulk laid out WHY they sent him, I woulda taken pause.  Guess that's just the cynicism they breed working with black ops so much.



I think Wolvie would've done like you say if Hulk didn't mention that Fury, Stark, and Cap were planning to kill him if Xavier withdrew his protection. I think that really cheesed him off.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...really? You guys didn't like Ultimate Human all that much? I thought it was great. Not amazing, but great.



issue #3 killed it for me.  too much talking in a series with the Hulk in it


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I think Wolvie would've done like you say if Hulk didn't mention that Fury, Stark, and Cap were planning to kill him if Xavier withdrew his protection. I think that really cheesed him off.



Point well said.  That complaint is stricken from the books.  Wait...isn't Chuck kinda...dead now?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah... but at the same time Fury isn't around and Cap and Iron Man no longer work for shield. Would be an interesting thread to follow up on though.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think Logan will be around after Ultimatum for it to matter


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL  A Marvel comic like w/o Wolverine.  Put your pajamas on, ya dreaming.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

I am pushing for X-23 to be the "Logan" of UCU


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2009)

Ultimate X-23 is Daken. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate X-23 is Daken. I'm calling it now.


So how long have you been Loeb's assistant?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

If X-23 is daken I will... ....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate X-23 is Daken. I'm calling it now.



Who's actually Sabertooth, but he doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum #3 preview_


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting hard to even watch this. But I'm glad Madrox actually has a personality now. Real interested in what's up with him, tho 99 to 1 he'll get lolkilt this issue.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 12, 2009)

God I hate those 616 outfit. And somehow Wanda has become more whore-ish


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men #100 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2009)

phoenix ex machina just points out even more how retarded loeb is.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 12, 2009)

Wait until the fucktard actually kills her . . .


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2009)

Jean will live through this, I think. Then, when they finally give up on Ultimate Marvel, Cap and Jean will travel to 616 verse and join the Exiles.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

I gotta say, if I wanted to destroy the world and I had a henchman who could make copies of himself, the first thing I'd do is use suicide bombers


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I gotta say, if I wanted to destroy the world and I had a henchman who could make copies of himself, the first thing I'd do is use suicide bombers



Ditto.

Although, you'd think with someone like Forge around, the Multiple Men would be armed with more than just (what looks like) dynamite. Give each one a nuke or something, and you could send more copies elsewhere.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it sad that I have gotten to the point that Ultimatum doesn't even bother me anymore


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 13, 2009)

*yawn*

Magneto's shtick is so tiring.  Please, someone put a bullet in his face.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Is it sad that I have gotten to the point that Ultimatum doesn't even bother me anymore



I really can't see a way for them to dig themselves out of this mess besides using a deus ex machina like Jean or the FF time traveling to fix this problem. There are way too many people dead now and some of the people who live have had their personalities changed so greatly that it would be damn near impossible for them to go back to the way they were without a giant reset button being hit (Pyro the rapist, Blob the Cannibal come to mind).

So like you i have come to the conclusion that Ultimatum is worthless, and I won't read a damn thing about it, except for Spidey.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2009)

So they take a few pages out to specially point out how Loeb only went after mutants..

Really?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2009)

not just how they raped the plot, they completly assfucked the characters themselves. Loeb destroys everything he touches.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I really can't see a way for them to dig themselves out of this mess besides using a deus ex machina like Jean or the FF time traveling to fix this problem. There are way too many people dead now and some of the people who live have had their personalities changed so greatly that it would be damn near impossible for them to go back to the way they were without a giant reset button being hit (Pyro the rapist, Blob the Cannibal come to mind).
> 
> So like you i have come to the conclusion that Ultimatum is worthless, and I won't read a damn thing about it, except for Spidey.



You knowiI agree with you i've had a feeling since this started that this all going to retconned by someone using a giant reset button during the final issue anyways, which brings to mind if this is the case why even bother with this crossover in the first place, other than give Loeb another chance screw with characters.

So other than Phoenix who else can activate the figurative reset button.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 13, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk #4 Preview 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2009)

So i heard this rumor that after Ultimatum the whole ultimate universe line will be put on hold or even end. How true is that one? I never really read the Ultimate series but if this were to come you could say Loeb killed an entire universe with his writing


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 13, 2009)

So Magneto thinks he's God now........_yawn_.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2009)

no. You can't. They've been wearing that piece of shit slogan between their teeeth as something we're suposed to lick off.
You have to say Loeb ruined an entire *awesome* universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

What was good with the Ultimate universe, dies with Loeb. . .


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

Ultimate X-Men died when the editors stop reminding artist that Ultimate Logan is normal height and had a goatee


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 15, 2009)

The magician is gonna show up in Ultimatum #5 and fix everything. Except Jan. She stays dead.


----------



## shit (Mar 15, 2009)

come to think of it, the Magician's absence is verrrrrrrrrry conspicuous right now.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2009)

Ultimatum ends with Geldoff saving the day.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 15, 2009)

Geldoff. WTF ever happened to that kid anyway?

But who else could save the ultimate universe? Ultimate Squirrel Girl?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

who's geldoff


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

There is no such thing as Ultimate Squirrel Girl.

There is ONLY Squirrel Girl. . . who can appear in multiple places at the same time.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2009)

> who's geldoff


the first original Ultimate character


----------



## Deviate (Mar 16, 2009)

Ultimate Mephisto fixes everything, of course.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk #4 Preview
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I see a distinct lack of things being eaten, beatern, sliced, slashed, stabbed, pounded, smashed, clobbered, or even shot.  That supposed to be a young wolverine?  Maybe Daken?  You know what, I DON'T know and frankly, I DON'T care.  

I mean what the fuck?  WHO cares?  This is not two brutes beating the fuck out of each other, and this little detour will have shit to do with  the plot.  Oh wait, WHAT FUCKING PLOT?  The writers are too busy shopping TV scripts and getting issue 1s  optioned.

 I don't need you to show me that America plays ping pong better than someone with mechanical help that looks like a badly drawn possible love child of forge and tony stark.

Isn't Fury gone?  Oh wait, that makes that another fucking flashback.  *sigh*  So this is what most forumites here feel like during a naruto chapter.

And Altoids?  Man, there's just no way they're going to impress me with altoids so fuck 'em for putting it there.  This dialogue better be the shit.  Oh wait, it's hulk vs wolverine not a kevin smith movie.  Oh wait....


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I see a distinct lack of things being eaten, beatern, sliced, slashed, stabbed, pounded, smashed, clobbered, or even shot.  That supposed to be a young wolverine?  Maybe Daken?  You know what, I DON'T know and frankly, I DON'T care.
> 
> I mean what the fuck?  WHO cares?  This is not two brutes beating the fuck out of each other, and this little detour will have shit to do with  the plot.  Oh wait, WHAT FUCKING PLOT?  The writers are too busy shopping TV scripts and getting issue 1s  optioned.
> 
> ...



I can see some of the complaints but of course Fury is there. This was supposed to take place BEFORE Ultimates VOL2's grand theft America' storyline. Hence why Fury was there. Hell he's the one who SENT Logan to fight Hulk.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Shit....can I get a pass because of just how long this took to get here?  Wait wait, I can trade the Fury tirade for piling more on about how Loeb is skullfucking Ultiverse with such perfection and aplomb that any page with dialogue is laughable.  Not because the chat is funny, but because it all doesn't fucking matter.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

Madrox story in UXM was kinda sad, though it reminded me of that time Fury sent Wolverine after that other kid.

Hank Pym died so I am happy.

What happened to Thor was 100% bullshit.

Also it seems like Wasp is coming back as Jacosta.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

Forgot about picking up Ultimatum. I thought it was in my sub list, but it's not and I spaced on it.

If Thor died tho, I consider it a mercy killing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

he basically commited suicide


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

What happened to Captain America?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Madrox story in UXM was kinda sad, though it reminded me of that time Fury sent Wolverine after that other kid.
> 
> Hank Pym died so I am happy.
> 
> ...



Did you... buy Ultimatum? Like with money?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

oh he's alive again





> Did you... buy Ultimatum? Like with money?


no, I read it in the store


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he basically commited suicide



more mercy than I expected
Blob could've ate him
so his bitch is dead too?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good answer.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Forgot about picking up Ultimatum. I thought it was in my sub list, but it's not and I spaced on it.
> 
> If Thor died tho, I consider it a mercy killing.



His character is raped up and down by Loeb for months while his brains and every positive trait he had spills out his nose, he's made the bitch of an idiot fangirl turned into an idiot whore, and then ostensibly commits suicide for her.

It's not mercy when the guy who kills him off is the one who ruined him in the first place


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

no, Thor gave up his life so that Cap AND Valkrie could live (one of the 3 had to die)

also Hank Pym bit off the head of the Blob.  then he picked up a bunch of madroxes and walked into the ocean where he blew up.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Guess Valkyrie couldn't just do us all a favor, man up, and take one for the team.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

Ugh...... That bitch... is still.... alive?!

THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE THING ULTIMATUM WAS GOING TO BE GOOD FOR!!!!!! KILLING USELESS PIECES OF SHIT!!!!!!

*throws shit around the room in nerd rage*


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 18, 2009)

So...Ultimatum, good or bad? Another reminder of why Jeph Loeb's work past Superman/Batman should be avoided?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, pretty much everything he's done after he moved back to Marvel has been crap, except the Ultimate Captain America Annual, that was actually decent, and Captain America: White #0.

now that I think about it, wtf happened to that series?


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 19, 2009)

UXM goes out with a flop, just as I expected. I didn't want a Madrox story for issue #100. It was basically a cheap knock off of issue 41 or 42 of Bendis' run on UXM, except this time it sucked.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2009)

So basically Marvel is giving away all the Shock deaths on the Ultimatum alternate covers


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> So basically Marvel is giving away all the Shock deaths on the Ultimatum alternate covers





Stephen Strange Jr. is next on the chopping block


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2009)

lol What did I do that angered you so 

I just mention it because isn't wolverine on a cover?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

oh I just found that image and wanted to use it and you were the first person I saw


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Stephen Strange Jr. is next on the chopping block



Off screen and like canonfodder, as if his story lines didn't even matter.


On another news he's the first non mutant character being killed.

On another news, he isn't a good christian boy.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 20, 2009)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, Jeph Loeb comes through in the clutch. Give him credit. He's successfully made the worst comic/mini-series on the stands, even worse.

And I'm pretty sure I called the fact that the alternate covers foreshadow character deaths like 2-3 months ago. Heck, even the regular covers do, so it shouldn't come as any surprise.


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2009)

YOU GUYS STOP JINXING STRANGE!!!!  IT'S JUST BEEN A COINCIDENCE SO FAR!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2009)

You know what, I'm not even going to read it. It's awefull, lame, and it's not even worth the obituarys.
In the next Loeb's ultimattum

A latino protestant gay mutant gets killed through bloody spike through the ass.
Someone is angry about their family.
Some blonde white woman will be fine
The end.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You know what, I'm not even going to read it. It's awefull, lame, and it's not even worth the obituarys.
> In the next Loeb's ultimattum
> 
> A latino protestant gay mutant gets killed through bloody spike through the ass.
> ...



LMAO so true.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2009)

You realize that Hank died twice this week right.  in OML and Ultimatum.  So when Strange dies in U4 e will died somewhere in the 616


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 21, 2009)

Two things I still don't get, and haven't been addressed as of yet in the comics:

1). How did the mutant gene spread beyond Wolverine?
2). Was Apocalypse the first mutant or not?

Two things that clearly contradict each other. Are these issues going to be addressed, or is Ultimatum going to just wash everything away, and we're supposed to pretend like nothing else before happened?


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2009)

1. It spread like HIV.
2. Jean Grey said that Pooky never existed.
no moar kwestions


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

hank was dead in OML for many, many years


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 21, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> 1. It spread like HIV.



So...the Government spread the mutant gene to devastate the population of minorities?

Seriously though, it needs to be acknowledged.   



> 2. Jean Grey said that Pooky never existed.
> no moar kwestions



They remember the "Pooky" event, so he did/does exist. 


Never stop asking questions. We need answers.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 21, 2009)

Why is apocalypse called "pooky"?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2009)

Kaze said:


> You realize that Hank died twice this week right.  in OML and Ultimatum.  So when Strange dies in U4 e will died somewhere in the 616


Tipical Loeb



rocklee0036 said:


> Two things I still don't get, and haven't been addressed as of yet in the comics:
> 
> 1). How did the mutant gene spread beyond Wolverine?
> 2). Was Apocalypse the first mutant or not?
> ...


Tipical Loeb


Juggalo said:


> 1. It spread like HIV.
> 2. Jean Grey said that Pooky never existed.
> no moar kwestions


Mutants can't get HIV. But they weren't mutants in the first place
Who came first?



Quasar said:


> Why is apocalypse called "pooky"?



Because ult pooky is a joke.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So...the Government spread the mutant gene to devastate the population of minorities?
> 
> Seriously though, it needs to be acknowledged.
> 
> ...





Quasar said:


> Why is apocalypse called "pooky"?





Banhammer said:


> Mutants can't get HIV. But they weren't mutants in the first place
> Who came first?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

I stopped reading Ultimate books...so I have no idea wtf you people are going on about. But just so you guys know, from a guy on the outside to you guys on the inside...you all sound like a bunch of crazy people.

This thread is bedlam.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

really just read USM and you'll get the gist of it without any of the boring parts, also more Hulk smash


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is Banhammer drunk? I swear, he usually can spell stuff. 

And yeah, this is the event Bendis should have done, rather than SI. Loeb could have handled SI with pretty much the same results and we would have gotten something good in the Ultimate Universe


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know. We may have a SLIGHTLY smaller death toll, but a bigger-ass battle.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

and how is any of that a bad thing?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Off screen and like canonfodder, as if his story lines didn't even matter.


Yeah but... when did ultimate strange ever matter? I always hoped they would go somewhere with the Strange Sr. thing but they didnt.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't know. We may have a SLIGHTLY smaller death toll, but a bigger-ass battle.


Might've gotten characterization that wasn't like nails to a chalkboard too. Granted, most of Bendis's team books are plagued with characters who all sound exactly the same, but Ultimatum's plotline looks like it doesn't call for a big team-up till the final issue, and then there's the fact that Bendis had his hands in creating half the Ultimate Universe and it's characters. 

Ideally, this was an event that should have been handled by Bendis and Millar together or something.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

> I always hoped they would go somewhere with the Strange Sr. thing but they didnt.


Bendis put way too many balls into play and could only reasonably pay off a few of them.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

He still could have in the future if Loeb hadn't raped the universe.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I doubt anyone thought in 2005 that in 2009 the Ultimate Universe would need an upheaval and a total reset of the status quo. Everyone forgot that they were making books that were designed to be easily accessible, building their own mythology that increasingly became more convoluted as each month rolled by, until finally it was the very same thing it had been created to detract from.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

But what I dont get is... well how much did you really need to know about continuity before jumping into a new arc in any of these books? Maybe the best thing to do would be to do all the series in volumes so that people wouldn't be turned off by 'issue 100' or whatever, but for god's sake, the problem isn't accessibility. It's the bad writing.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 22, 2009)

I read Ultimatum #3 just for the USM pages. Guess what, no USM. I even had to flip trough a second time just to see if I didn't miss him (my eyes started to hurt at this point and blood dripping from my eye at such rate that Itachi would seem healthy). i got tricked


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> and how is any of that a bad thing?


in the ult universe? with bendis dialog?










I would have less money to buy food with?



Kilowog said:


> Bendis put way too many balls into play and could only reasonably pay off a few of them.



Say Ultimate Daredevil and I will drop kick you in the balls


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh man, only Jeph Loeb to write a Mistique that thinks it's a good idea to sexually throw herself at magneto while in his daughter form.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

Ultimate X-men died half-way through Vaughn's Arc.  UFF died after the Zombie Arc.  USM never died.  No need to mention the death of Ultimates.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2009)

Well i'm halfway around the world on a government computer so i wont be able to read what happened in any comics till friday. So who's dead now since ultimatum 3 and x-men 100 came out?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2009)

blob maddrox kurt my love for the ultimate universe ,pym, and apperently ninty per cent of the mutant population for some reason..



Yeah Jeph Loeb, we've never seen _that_ before.


Also, Pyro is a rapist villan, but Forge and Longshot are killed by Magneto?
Magneto killed his own guys who'se power was absolute technichal and logistical advantage and ALL THE FUCKING LUCK YOU NEED?


HE WILLINGLY KILLED HIS LUCK AND FIREPOWER?



HEY LOW-EEB, RETARD ALERT


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> blob maddrox kurt my love for the ultimate universe ,pym, and apperently ninty per cent of the mutant population for some reason..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know... that bit actually makes sense in terms of Magneto's characterization(and I use the term very very lightly). The dude's clearly off his rocker thinking he's God. That kind of insanity usually results in "I am Omnipotent, bitches!" type thinking.

Now I must go wash the filth off myself for defending Loeb.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

So he passes forgiveness and atonement upon Pyro?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah, no. I'm just saying, there's no rhyme or reason to Magneto's actions past "die world! die!" because he's clearly portrayed as bat shit insane. Thus anything he does makes sense because it doesn't make sense. Its like watching a boring Joker.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2009)

So according to Loeb, MagnetoGod will only allow rapists and cannibals to live. :S


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't let anyone cooler or prettier than him to live after all.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 23, 2009)

It's all a metaphor man. The Ultimatum wave _is_ Loeb.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 26, 2009)

I just read Ultimate X-men 100 and Ultimatum #3 and I can only say...

I could have been worse.

That's the only compliment I can give those books. While I did like that they gave Maddrox a personality, it was not what I wanted to see in the last issue. Too many things were going on in this book at once  and it felt way too disjointed. The X-men mourn the professor for like 3 panels, then logan's in the savage land with Ka-Zarr and Shana. Every X-man is killing a maddrox, even though they just told him that wasn't the answer.


Ultimatum #3. What can I say about this ish that hasn't already been said about the Catwoman movie?There's one thing to put little easter eggs inside comics or comic movies for the people who follow along (Gambit's name in X-men 2, The 616 people in the police station in Ultimate Spider-man) but don't try to turn the Ultimate universe into the 616 universe. Then there's no ultimate universe. Jan's dead, so what does Hank do, creates Jocasta. Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery original. And there's still no explanation as to why  Blob was eating her. And there won't be cause he doesn't have a freakin' head anymore. There's no explanation to why Cap was in Norse afterlife, when he's a christian (or catholic. Dunno but he's definitely doesn't worship the Norse Gods). And there's no mention of why Tony doesn't just grab Iron man 6 and take out all the Maddroxes instead of letting them beat up on his armor. And lastly, there's still no explanation on how valkyrie got her powers, tho I'm going with fluid exchange from Thor. 

And if you were Mystique, and you know that Magneto just killed of the brains (Forge) of his outfit, I wouldn't be changing into his dead daughter to tease him...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

So...Bleach > Ultimarvel is canon now, right?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ultimatum? yes. Ultimate Marvel still has spider-man though.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...Bleach > Ultimarvel is canon now, right?



I don't do bleach but both ultimate spider man and ultimate daredevil probably cockpwn it.

Also, Magneto has been portraid more like his X-Men movie, and less like crazy old retard who went all angsty about the kids he cared little for.

Ultimatum is just yet another father with dead son story loeb looooves to spew out, as in righteously fatherly anger is the one topic comic book fans clearly can't just get enough of...
Clearly.

Though I'm pretty sue if Loeb actually read ANYTHING about the ultimate universe, he'dd make Lizz Allen a main character, just so she could get all emo @ Blob.
Or Vice-Versa.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Bleach has been pretty g'damn awesome for the last couple weeks.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2009)

Uh no it hasn't.

We literally got the EXACT same chapter twice in a row and then we get Ichigo pulling ANOTHER powerup out his ass for no reason.

That's not awesome.

Ultimate Spiderman sh#ts all over Kubo's waste of ink.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Ultimate Aunt May babyshakes anything that has a cosplay musical made out of.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Uh no it hasn't.
> 
> We literally got the EXACT same chapter twice in a row and then we get Ichigo pulling ANOTHER powerup out his ass for no reason.
> 
> ...



It was a great chapter. Why not do it twice?

I can read USM and read other stuff too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

you like Uchihas, that automatically puts you on the same tier as Michael Savage and Glenn Beck


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Wonder Years fuk yeh 

oh whoops you mean that radio guy
I've hearda him


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2009)

NO ULQUIORA I WONT GIVE UP
FOOL THEN FEAR MY TRUE FORM
NOPE STILL NOT GIVING UP
FOOL THEN FEAR MY TRUE TRUE FORM
NOPE STILL NOT GIVING UP

Great writing


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2009)

I meant after that, when Ichigo transformed.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> NO ULQUIORA I WONT GIVE UP
> FOOL THEN FEAR MY TRUE FORM
> NOPE STILL NOT GIVING UP
> FOOL THEN FEAR MY TRUE TRUE FORM
> ...



The sad part is that after watching the pendulum arc, it reminded me that Kubo can actually tell a good story.... I also reminded me that we still have to sit through the fights that are happening on earth


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

you with all the delays in Ultimatum, I've found myself getting more brain rotted than I original thought.

*read Ultimatum 1
oh this was _ok_, not great but at least not as bad as Ultimates 3

*read USM #129
oh so that's why they were on the train

*UFF/UXM
god this sucks

*Ultimatum #2


*USM #130
damn this event seems pretty cool, maybe Ultimatum won't suck that much

*USM #131


*Ultimatum #3


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2009)

UFF's end started good too, but just fizzled into stupidity.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

I went and reread the end of UXM #99

...

how the hell does that lead in to UXM #100?  I mean seriously, WTF?   it had absolutely nothing to do with #98 or #99 or even acknowledged that they even existed, and what happened to the mutants Rogue recruited or fucking Vindicator?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 27, 2009)

Eh. Don't think too much about it, Kilo. Ultimate X-Men doesn't seem to have any real bearing on Ultimatum anyways. The series died 30 issues ago anyways.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2009)

they killed Madrox... Awfull small of a contrubuiton for a team with half dozen of DEM and the Blob's daughter, a plot that will never be concluded now, than you very much Loeb.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you like Uchihas, that automatically puts you on the same tier as Michael Savage and Glenn Beck



Come now Savage is far worse than the others.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I went and reread the end of UXM #99
> 
> ...
> 
> how the hell does that lead in to UXM #100?  I mean seriously, WTF?   it had absolutely nothing to do with #98 or #99 or even acknowledged that they even existed, and what happened to the mutants Rogue recruited or fucking Vindicator?



It totally ignored Madrox recruiting Sabretooth back into the Brotherhood. Where was Sabretooth? What happened to the attack on the mansion. All we got from Rougue was a minor nod to the previous issue, "oh killers dressed as sentinels attacked the mansion, and we beat them, so they bounced." Wolverine didn't catch a scent from Wraith or Sabretooth either with that magic nose of his.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder how many more will die in Ultimatum #4.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

> Come now Savage is far worse than the others.


Beck makes up for it by being so fucking stupid

Savage is just a pathetic person, I almost feel sorry for him (I was shown pretty undeniable evidence that he was once a practicing homosexual but then something happened and he went to the right and is super homophobic)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Beck makes up for it by being so fucking stupid
> 
> Savage is just a pathetic person, I almost feel sorry for him (I was shown pretty undeniable evidence that he was once a practicing homosexual but then something happened and he went to the right and is super homophobic)



I don't mind Beck so much, but Savage is like Limbaugh's assholish twin, he's so convinced himself that he's better than everyone, that I just can't stand listening to him.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Who is Savage? 

I agree with the above Bleach bashing, naturally.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2009)

So wait...I'm not following UXM but did they kill Liz Allen???


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

we don't know

but they did kill off her father


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Probably Ultimate Pym's most badass moment. . . which I didn't think it could even happen.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah. I would say Loeb was gonna make some dead daddy-daughter aangst story out of that one, where Liz Allen would either destroy or save the world with her angst, but that would have required for loeb to have actually read any ultimate story before writing for them.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Probably Ultimate Pym's most badass moment. . . which I didn't think it could even happen.



Wich one? The one where maddrox temporarily exchanges his multiplying powers by spider powers, or the one where he bites the head off of an invunerable mutant as if he was a Poppin' Fresh?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk 4 preview_


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

Stark telling Steve it'd be a terrible idea to register heroes.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

meh. I'm not reading it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk doesn't prove to be worth the wait.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

still decent, but yeah I agree it's not worth the wait


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

So? Who's still waiting? You'll all read it out of curiosity and none of you will pay for it 

I honestly really liked the 3rd one, though I think mostly due to Yu's art. He does a great hulk monk.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2009)

fuck Ultimatum.

USM, a title that has had a history of making deadlines, has been delayed yet again


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

You do you think is to blame Loeb or Finch


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Of course. It will spoil Loeb's precious shitterpiece.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2009)

Millar's return to Ultimates can't come fast enough. . .


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2009)

You think they'll let him retcon some of the most outrageous garbage Loeb has excreted so far ? 

And to all the fucktards saying "Loeb sells well so he's good STFU n00bz" . . . Fuck you. Just fuck you. Twilight also sells well, but that doesn't mean that Meyer is on the same league as Mario Vargas Llosa or Jose Saramago


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone in the internet actually knows Saramago?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

And thinks the old fart is _good?_


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

The Wanderer said:


> You think they'll let him retcon some of the most outrageous garbage Loeb has excreted so far ?
> 
> And to all the fucktards saying "Loeb sells well so he's good STFU n00bz" . . . Fuck you. Just fuck you. Twilight also sells well, but that doesn't mean that Meyer is on the same league as Mario Vargas Llosa or Jose Saramago



 

I am laughing at your anger not what you said


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2009)

What can I say ? I really liked "Ensayo sobre la ceguera".

My point is that he's a goddamn Nobel Prize. Twifags better try to say that her goddess deserves such an award and it'll be delicious to crush them.

And you better don't mess with MVLl


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't say it in Spanish, he is Portuguese.
And you must mean the movie, it was epic, but I needed to read some of his books (we're suposed to pass of as educated) and God, his style sucks.
Maybe if they taught Saramago in America, my teach's would have given me some more apreciation and now I would be somewhere else


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2009)

That's what happens when you read the books in said language and you write in a rush. (I'm about to take part in a WoW raid)

Sorry ?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

No, the man had great storylines, for the time that he wrote them (he had some poor ones too) it's just that his writing style ... I struggled with the language to begin with so much that I just skipped to the cliff notes.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hellion said:


> You do you think is to blame Loeb or Finch



For delays? That's gotta be Finch, he has to draw crossed lines all over everyone's faces and I refuse to believe Loeb spends any time thinking about what he writes.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2009)

Sooooo whatever happened to Ultimate Rick Jones?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> For delays? That's gotta be Finch, he has to draw crossed lines all over everyone's faces and I refuse to believe Loeb spends any time thinking about what he writes.



Ha, was he this slow on UXM


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Sooooo whatever happened to Ultimate Rick Jones?



Can you spell DEUS EX MACHINA?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Ha, was he this slow on UXM



No idea. But maybe he's trying to draw someone's face in a 3rd pose and struggling with it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

I posted something a while back on another forums jokingly saying that everyone on the white background Ultimatum covers was gonna die in that issue... 

Seems like I was right.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Finch has always been slow, hell he took a 3 year break from doing interiors because of it.

his "style" is more fit for street level stuff, I mean compare Ultimatum to his Moon Knight arc...


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

^ The man speaks the truth. I thought the first arc of Moon Knight and New Avengers were drawn well, and I know I see its because Finch's style only works on the gritty books.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just absolutely hate the way he does faces. He does these tiny little mouths and can't seem to do anything like expressions and it makes the characters look so ridiculous that I hate them. I don't know how you can possibly read one of the comics he draws and not want to punch every character in the face.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 6, 2009)

So, who is on the #4 and #5 covers? And I heard that Doctor Strange died already. Where?


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> So, who is on the #4 and #5 covers? And I heard that Doctor Strange died already. Where?



All his magical demons and stuff that he kept watch over escaped in the last USM, but that was just cuz a car hit his house and not cuz he died. He is currently alive.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2009)

There was a Dr. Strange cover though right? So probably him and then Magneto on the last one.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah, and someone else we don't give a flying for.
Though, why did Capitan America go to hell?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think Norse Hel is anything close to the same as Christian Hell. I'm pretty sure, though my knowledge of norse mythology is really rusty, that it's just where everyone goes who didn't die in glorious battle or whatever. And even then, I barely remember what was said in Ultimatum 3 but wasn't it Valhalla? Not that Hel has any real pull there but I do not believe for a second that Loeb knows a god damn thing about norse mythology.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2009)

Strange will buck this retarded trend. I have faith. He will survive Loeb.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

> Cebulski then joked that Daredevil died because he couldn’t see the wave. Fraction jumped on this and did his own impression of Daredevil’s last moments: “Does anyone hear that? It sounds like running water…”


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

well, I better get on my daredevil costume, ignore all the screams even though I can hear new york, specially those that sound like "OH MY GOD, IT'S A GIANT WAVE!" and go fix that plumming shenanigan


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I don't think Norse Hel is anything close to the same as Christian Hell. I'm pretty sure, though my knowledge of norse mythology is really rusty, that it's just where everyone goes who didn't die in glorious battle or whatever. And even then, I barely remember what was said in Ultimatum 3 but wasn't it Valhalla? Not that Hel has any real pull there but I do not believe for a second that Loeb knows a god damn thing about norse mythology.



Hela has no conection to Valhala, and you don't get in there for some weak shit like drowning.
And how about everyone else that has died allready? Do they lazy around? 
Daredevil being similarly as righteous as Steve, not showing is further proof he is alive.

Also, Ultimate Hand can rez


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> There was a Dr. Strange cover though right? So probably him and then Magneto on the last one.



Logan is in the Last one


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Ultimate Rick Jones will apparently be appearing in USM


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 8, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk is meh once again. Not bad, not great. There was a little nod to Civil War, but overall, the issue was kind of negligible.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Rick Jones will apparently be appearing in USM



I was hoping for this.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice twist with She-Hulk but it was kind of wasted on the whole thing being a flashback issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2009)

not even going to read it...


----------



## shit (Apr 8, 2009)

Them showing Forge for no reason makes me sad that he's dead for no reason.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 8, 2009)

What does Loeb have against Mutants


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol, Hank Pym is the first non mutant he ever killed, and he gained his powers by copying jan's wich if we take in account ultimate origins that makes him a mutant...


I'm also amused at how he killed his favorite soldiers but he let the Blob live...



Loeb, loeb, loeb, will you ever have better reasoning skills than a second grader?


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 8, 2009)

And to think I actually expected Wolverine and Hulk were going to fight in a comic titled _Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk_. Silly me I guess.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Betty is a cunt and I hope she dies


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Betty is a cunt and I hope she dies


Remember when we liked Betty?  Remember Freddy Prinze Jr?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

I never liked her.  the way Hitch drew her reminded me of this girl I knew.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2009)

Why couldn't it have just been a big 6 issue badass battle between Hulk and Wolverine, with a bit of backstory about why they were fighting?  Why?  It seems like such a easy concept to do, why fuck it up?


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2009)

Worst part of this is that it totally fucks up Hulk and Abomination. Why were Bruce Banner, Spidey's dad, Dr. Storm, and Hank Pym, with all the resources in the world, along with the entire Soviet Union (or whoever made Abomination) too stupid to do what this chick stumbled on in one day? Get the strength but keep the smarts and make it so you're not completely butt-ugly.

I call bullshit on the UMU. Once again. No big deal now I know, but still.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Because badass characters need depth these days, Goob.  Who cares if teh writers don't feel like giving them depth, a cursory effort must be made otherwise the fans think they are too kiddy and not cool enough.  

Marketing marketing.  It's all marketing.  Oh....and tits.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm all for depth, just add it to Hulk and Wolverine, not She-Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, they can't. I'm sure they were going to make this badass fight, full of awe and twist now that the hulk was inteligent, but _then along came Loeb_

poopimate power, and poopiematum and whatever...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is anyone planning to read Ultimate Marvel Comics post-Ultimatum?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Ultimate Spiderman, and the first issue of whatever Millar is writing.
Nothing else.
If Loeb were fired, at least of the UM I would give it a shot, he's not, so I'm not even taking chances.
I'm not reading Ultimatum outside of the parodies.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Maybe Ultimate Spiderman, and the first issue of whatever Millar is writing.
> Nothing else.
> If Loeb were fired, at least of the UM I would give it a shot, he's not, so I'm not even taking chances.
> * I'm not reading Ultiverse.  Guilt by association.*



Fixed.  Agreed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Spiderman, and the first issue of whatever Millar is writing.
> Nothing else.
> If Loeb were fired, at least of the UM I would give it a shot, he's not, so I'm not even taking chances.
> I'm not reading Ultimatum outside of the parodies.



What's this?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

UM = ultimate universe

anyways I am definitely reading USM and UA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is anyone planning to read Ultimate Marvel Comics post-Ultimatum?



Millar is supposedly returning to Ultimates.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

not supposedly.

he's doing "Ultimate Avengers Comics" with Pacheco


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not supposedly.
> 
> he's doing "Ultimate Avengers Comics" with *Pacheco*



One word.

DELAYS.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

you have the memory of a goldfish or something?

Ultimates is *always* delayed


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2009)

Remember the delays for Ultimates 2 #13? It took over a year...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope. I read Ultimates 1 and 2 all in one day. :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you have the memory of a goldfish or something?
> 
> Ultimates is *always* delayed



Because of Hitch.

Now it'll be because of Pacheco.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

delayed because of art is still being delayed because of art.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 10, 2009)

So. Hulk vs Wolverine. Betty is buff. The Hulk Serum has been perfected. And the next issue is Hulk vs She-Hulk in a comic titled Hulk vs Wolverine.

All of as sudden I'm not so hyped for this comic anymore.

Got admit that smuggling the new Star Trek movie to the Chinese was lulzy, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm surprise the Internet is not going on about "HULK SEX".

You sick freak! [/TheRock]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

twenty bucks on she-hulks serum kills her in the end.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

Is Ultimate Spider Man worth looking into? I've downloaded Ultimate X men and reading Deadpool and Cable.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it is. It really REALLY is.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

specially comparing to ultimate x-men


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

Added the first three volumes on my cart.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

must be nice to have money.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2009)

I had money once. 

No wait that was a dream.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> must be nice to have money.



30 bucks is a good deal no?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it is.

I have money, but it goes down with expenses.

Specially now with this new fucker in town...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

It's paperback.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I had money once.
> 
> No wait that was a dream.



At least you can dream that big.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok I really want to get into the Ultimate Marvel universe, but I don't know where I should begin. Do I start with the X-men? The Ultimates? Spider-man? or the FF?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

They can all be read separately, there's very little in the way of crossovers or anything like that. Ultimates 1 and 2, and Ultimate Spider-man are my favorites though. There's also some mini-series type stuff like Ultimate Daredevil, Ultimate Human, and Ultimate Iron Man.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

do not touch
Ultimate Power
Ultimates 3
Ultimatum
Ultimate Hulk Anual


----------



## Sylar (Apr 13, 2009)

Start with Ultimate Spiderman and Ultimates (ignore the rumors though. Ultimates 3 was never produced.)

Then hit UFF and UXM after that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

ebay is awesome

I just got all of Ultimates 1, 2 and 3 (individual issues) for a penny :ho

(though shipping was like 15$)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ebay is awesome
> 
> *I just got all of Ultimates *1, 2 and* 3 *(individual issues) for a penny :ho
> 
> (though shipping was like 15$)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

it was included in the bundle.  I meant 26 issues of awesome outweight 5 of shit.

anyways I'll just likely resell them when they come in and make a profit


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

If I could trust the internet with my money, I would live and die by E-Bay


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyways I'll just likely resell them when they come in and make a profit



Nu-unn. You plan on reading them because you secretly like Ultimates 3.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

with comics and books and stuff, Ebay is very reliable

I wouldn't trust them on video games or movies





> Nu-unn. You plan on reading them because you secretly like Ultimates 3.


you don't read Herc or DD

ergo you like bad comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

I just don't like DD and Herc. *shrugs*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

you sir are a poozer


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just don't like DD and Herc. *shrugs*



There's a hole in the world









That hole is in your colection.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2009)

More like a hole in his soul.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I'll take Sylar's advice and start with the Ultimates and Spider-Man, then go with the FF and X-men


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Stay away from Loeb's work and you should be able to enjoy yourself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Loeb & Sale's work are great, though.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Loeb and Sale have yet to collaborate in the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 13, 2009)

Are their any ret-con's that happen in the Ultimates verse that makes the canon contradictorial?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think there's a few, not counting Loeb's stuff (which kind of regularly rapes previous character work). Ultimate Origins contradicts Ultimate Spider-man in kind of a big, so far unresolved way, but otherwise I can't think of anything important.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 13, 2009)

What i ment was, since I know their are multiple teams that have worked on the Ultimate Universes, lets say for example on one volume that Captain America gets killed, then in the next volume (since a new team of writer and artists takes control) they completely ignore that even and proceed as if the work the previous writers did never occured.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just don't like DD and Herc. *shrugs*



you really should get over that, for ur own sake


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well the Ultimates have only had 2 writers. Volumes 1 and 2 are by Mark Millar, and Volume 3 is by Loeb (and it sucks, and makes a lot of minor contradictions and some stuff thats considered very out of character) . Bendis has written every single issue of Ultimate Spider-man, and he also wrote Ultimate Origins, Ultimate Daredevil and some other Ultimate Universe stuff I can't recall right now. Early Ultimate X-men is mostly Millar. I think Bendis and Millar co-wrote the first arc of Ultimate FF. What I'm getting at is it really is their universe, and only UXM and UFF have a bunch of writer changes. 

And again, the only really big contradiction thing I can think of is oddly Bendis contradicting himself. Basically, recently in Ultimate Origins Peter Parker's parents are killed off when Peter is a baby, but his parents are shown to still be alive when he was a little kid in the Venom arc of USM. I can't think of anything else that's a big deal.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well the Ultimates have only had 2 writers. Volumes 1 and 2 are by Mark Millar, and Volume 3 is by Loeb (and it sucks, and makes a lot of minor contradictions and some stuff thats considered very out of character) . Bendis has written every single issue of Ultimate Spider-man, and he also wrote Ultimate Origins, Ultimate Daredevil and some other Ultimate Universe stuff I can't recall right now. Early Ultimate X-men is mostly Millar. I think Bendis and Millar co-wrote the first arc of Ultimate FF. What I'm getting at is it really is their universe, and only UXM and UFF have a bunch of writer changes.
> 
> And again, the only really big contradiction thing I can think of is oddly Bendis contradicting himself. Basically, recently in Ultimate Origins Peter Parker's parents are killed off when Peter is a baby, but his parents are shown to still be alive when he was a little kid in the Venom arc of USM. I can't think of anything else that's a big deal.



Clones, yo.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Clones, yo.



It's possible to fix, even possible that Bendis did it on purpose with a way to reconcile it later. That's why I said it's currently unresolved.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

> you really should get over that, for ur own sake


indeed.

Brubaker's DD > his cap

also Herc is just awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been doing some research, and I don't seem to understand where Ultimatum falls into the continuity of it all. Does it take place after Ultimates 2 and before Ultimates 3, or after Ultimates 3?

And more on that, where in the continuity does it fall for the rest of the UM-verse?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ultimatum takes place 'now'. Ultimates 3 leads into it and all the other titles are tying into it atm.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh I understand then.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

GENERAL timeline of the Ultimate Universe


*Spoiler*: _from "March of Ultimatum Saga"_ 



Dawn of time - UFF goes back in time to save life ("Crossover" arc of UFF)

7000BC - Lemuria/Atlantis war. Namor imprisoned. Hyrdra destroys Atlantis and lemuria.

AD1483 - "Devils" arc of UFF

1777 - Skrulls first arrive on earth

1904 - vision crashes in Russia

WWII era
- Skrulls helping out Nazis
-Logan and Nick Fury kidnapped. Fury becomes super soldier, escapes. Logan sent to what would become Weapon X.
-Steve Rogers becomes Captain America, disappears after stopping skrull nuke.

- Canadians make Logan a mutant

-Russians make robots with vision parts

- Tony Stark born, events of Ultimate Iron Man I play out.

- magneto meets Xavier, start savage land community. Wanda creates Dinosaurs

- Vision starts fixing itself

- Ultimate Iron Man II happens

- Wolverine saves Nick Fury

- Fury in charge of remaking super soldier serum. hulk kills Peter Parker's parents.

- Ultimate Daredevil and Ultimate Elektra minis both happen

-Mags and X have falling out. X is crippled now

- Xavier starts X-men, breaks up with Emma Frost

- Reed Richards joins Baxter Building, begins work on N-Zone project

- "Power and Responsibility" arc of USM (first arc)

- "Learning Curve" arc of USM

- Tomorrow People arc of UXM (first arc)

- "Double Trouble" arc of USM

- "Return to Weapon X" and "World Tour" arcs of UXM

- "Legacy" arc of USM

- First half of Ultimates 1 (return of Cap and hulk rampage)

- "Public Scrutiny" arc of USM

- 2nd half of Ultimates 1 (skrull invasion); Peter Wisdom makes himself the leader

- "Venom" arc of USM

- "Hellfire and Brimstone" arc of UXM

- Ultimate War mini & "Return of the King" arc of UXM

- "Irresponsible" arc of USM

- "Cats & Kings" arc of USM

- Ultimate Six mini

- "Hollywood" arc of USM

- "New Mutants" and "Tempest" arcs of UXM

- "The Fantastic" arc of UFF (first arc)

- "Doom" arc of UFF

- "Carnage", "Superstars", "Hobgoblin" and "Warriors" arcs of USM

- "Cry Wolf" and "Ultimate Sacrifice" arcs of UXM

- "N-Zone" arc of UFF

- ULTIMATE GALAKTUS TRILOGY

- "Crossover", "Tomb of Namor", "President Thor" and "Frightful" arcs of UFF

- "The Most Dangerous Game" arc of UXM

- First half of Ultimates 2 (thor imprisoned)

- Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #1

- "Magnetic North" arc of UXM

- "Deadpool" arc of USM

- Second half of Ultimates 2 (liberators)

- "Phoenix?", "Magical" and "Breaking Point" arcs of UXM

- "God War" arc of UFF

- Ultimate Clone Saga

- "Cable", "Aftermath", "The Underneath" and "Sentinels" arcs of UXM

- "War of the Symbiotes" arc of USM (flashback portion)

- "Silver Surfer" arc of UFF

- Ultimate Power

- "Ghosts" and "Four Cubed" arcs of UFF

- "Ultimate Knights" arc of USM

- "Apocalypse" arc of UXM

- "Death of a Goblin" arc of USM

- "Spider-Man and his Amazing Friends"

- "Salem's Seven" arc of UFF

- Ultimate Human mini

- "Absolute Power" arc of UXM

- Ultimates 3

- UFF/UXM/Hulk annuals

- "War of the Symbiotes" arc of USM (modern portion)

- ULTIMATUM





note it is *not* necessary to read all of these, this is just for reference


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that I have their actual continuity, I think I'll just read it all in that order. (Thank god I get paid good at my job lol)

Reps given


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

some of the pre USM stuff happens in flashbacks in UXm, Ultimates 3 and of course the Ultimate Origins mini


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I have every single issue of all the ultimate lines except maybe USM#1 but would have to double check.

good timeline.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Now that I have their actual continuity, I think I'll just read it all in that order. (Thank god I get paid good at my job lol)
> 
> Reps given



Do yourself a favor and don't bother with that.

Just read Ultimates and Ultimate Spiderman first and go into UFF and UXM afterwords.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 14, 2009)

The only other contradiction I can think of is the first arc of Ult Spider-man when he gets his powers and goes to the FF looking for a job, and they tell him that they're broke, and the torch follows him out, and tells him that he has no friends and to stop by anytime. They were well known already by the media in that issue, but then 60 or so issues later Johnny Storm goes to the school Pete goes to, sets himself on fire in front of everyone, and freaks out Liz. Then Spidey goes to give the torch a pep talk and the torch tells him to watch out for the 'grand unveiling' of his team.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *MARVEL SPOTLIGHT: ULTIMATE UNIVERSE
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS*
> The Ultimatum has been delivered. Heroes have fallen. A Universe has been reshaped. If you thought Jeph Loeb and David Finch were joking around with the five-issue mega-event ULTIMATUM, you're going to need to catch up and catch up quick: There's an all-new Ultimate Universe, and SPOTLIGHT has the scoop! We'll be talking to all the principal writers and previewing the mind-blowing work of the artists ushering in the new Ultimate U, including Brian Michael Bendis and David Lafuente (ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN), Jeph Loeb and Frank Cho (NEW ULTIMATES) and Mark Millar and - making his triumphant return to Marvel - Carlos Pacheco (ULTIMATE AVENGERS)! All this plus insider info on a currently top-secret Ultimate title that you will NOT want to miss!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ $2.99








> *ULTIMATUM: SPIDER-MAN REQUIEM #2 (of 2)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by MARK BAGLEY, STUART IMMONEN & MORE!
> Cover by STUART IMMONEN*
> ...








> *ULTIMATUM: FANTASTIC FOUR REQUIEM #1
> Written by JOE POKASKI
> Penciled by ROBERT ATKINS
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY*
> ...








> *ULTIMATUM: X-MEN REQUIEM #1
> Written by ARON E. COLEITE
> Penciled by BEN OLIVER
> Cover by MARK BROOKS*
> ...


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 20, 2009)

The Ultimate Universe is still around? It seems like forever since anything came from Ultimate Marvel (anything pertaining to the current state of the Ultimate U at least).


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't even recall the last time I cared about Ultimarvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2009)

> Jeph Loeb and David Finch were joking around with the five-issue mega-event ULTIMATUM,


no shit shrelock


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

> The only other contradiction I can think of is the first arc of Ult Spider-man when he gets his powers and goes to the FF looking for a job, and they tell him that they're broke, and the torch follows him out, and tells him that he has no friends and to stop by anytime. They were well known already by the media in that issue, but then 60 or so issues later Johnny Storm goes to the school Pete goes to, sets himself on fire in front of everyone, and freaks out Liz. Then Spidey goes to give the torch a pep talk and the torch tells him to watch out for the 'grand unveiling' of his team.



That was from the Spiderman Super Special which had canon comics (Spiderman vs. the Hulk and his encounter with Blade) with noncanon ones (Spiderman and Iron Man team up and the Fantastic Four encounter)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk #5 preview_


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, man.

That dialogue is awful.  It's worse than Bendis-speak.


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

It's so stoopid I love it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

don't insult Bendis like that


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2009)

Everytime someone tries to say Bendis is a bad writer I want to beat them to death with a hardcover of Ultimate Spiderman or Daredevil.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 23, 2009)

I foresaw this at least a year ago, maybe even further.

When I read Ultimate Power I knew it was the beginning of the end. Ultimate Power was one of the worst pieces of trash I have ever read, and the fact that it was about two entities that I loved hurt the most.

Ultimate Power was a wound that was never patched closed, and thus the Ultimate Universe bled out. Virus's like Jeph Loeb were allowed to enter and infect the wound, spreading across the entire series. How did it go from screwing up a minor crossover, to screwing up a popular book, to fucking up royally a major event?

It's like they were trying to kill it, and I can see all the writers who wrote for Ultimate Marvel standing over it as it wasted away in a hospital bed, and each one of them placed a hand over it's mouth.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sowww I cant get my monthly USM fix beacuse Ultimatum is delayed??? WTF
Its not like Finch perfectioning his art is going to help this book so they might as well bring it out right now


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Everytime someone tries to say Bendis is a bad writer I want to beat them to death with a hardcover of Ultimate Spiderman or Daredevil.



if you really want to commit manslaughter, use the omnibuses.

the entire Bendis run of DD in *TWO* hardcovers :ho


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> if you really want to commit manslaughter, use the omnibuses.
> 
> the entire Bendis run of DD in *TWO* hardcovers :ho



What madness is this 
I've only seen one omnibus of Bendis' DD run. Where did you get your intel on the second Bendis DD omnibus??? That one must be purchased immediately


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

the 2nd hasn't come out yet, but it's simply math that the run will be in completed in a 2nd volume, not a 3rd


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Everytime someone tries to say Bendis is a bad writer I want to beat them to death with a hardcover of Ultimate Spiderman or Daredevil.



But JEEZ, on the big events. . .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Secret Invasion was better than Final Crisis. 

**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Secret Invasion was better than Final Crisis.
> 
> **



Personally, I enjoyed the latter more, but I digress. . .

Secret Invasion. . . I enjoyed less than House of M. Because of too much time on island. . . and MOST REPLACED PEOPLE FUCKING LIVED? ! WTF?! SKRULLS TOO DAMN STUPID TO KILL THEM OFF, FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

I sighed at the waste of skrull plot potential, but I have a high dislike of many skrull portrails.
You could practically beat these dumbasses off with a stick.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

speaking of, I hate Skrull Kill Krew.
So skrulls are the new vampires now? Even though all they want is to die out in peace?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

I love how Marvel basically has a title about genocide and how much fun it is. I mean WTF.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Everytime someone tries to say Bendis is a bad writer I want to beat them to death with a hardcover of Ultimate Spiderman or Daredevil.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I love how Marvel basically has a title about genocide and how much fun it is. I mean WTF.



Iam glad to know iam not the only one feeling REALLY REALLY bad for the Skrulls


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 25, 2009)

I just ordered three more volumes of Ultimate Spider man three, which is Vol 4-6.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah, I hate the Skrull Kill Krew.
It just reeks of fascism. And we know for a fact manny skrulls can be pretty cool.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, I hate the Skrull Kill Krew.
> It just reeks of fascism. And we know for a fact manny skrulls can be pretty cool.



I'm reluctant to drop SKK for that reason, but the writing is so bad.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2009)

sometimes I forget ghstwrld was the same guy who called Kubo's writting "subtle"


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 26, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2009)

**



ghstwrld said:


> Methinks Kubo's narrative sleight of hand is too quick for you guys.
> 
> Seriously, read those threads and unlock the magic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 26, 2009)

Narrative sleight-of-hand is more about measured delivery, attention to detail, and concise storytelling than subtlety.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn poor choice of GIF


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Narrative sleight-of-hand is more about measured delivery, attention to detail, and concise storytelling than subtlety.



Bleach?



my point still stands


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 26, 2009)

To keep things relevant, I say Bleach > USM.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> I say Bleach > USM.


That's pretty funny ghstwrld


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> To keep things relevant, I say Bleach > USM.



Unsavory Shoen Magazines? Sure  it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Unsavory Shoen Magazines? Sure  it is.



:rofl                 +1


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

USM was delayed AGAIN


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone will die for this.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 28, 2009)

lolLoeb. Just lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

there was no other way to completly kill the ultimate universe with USM on the roster.. 

So they found a way
Sick bastards.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Some*one* will die for this.



SomeONE?! I'm thinking of people!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2009)

Every great massacre starts with a single person...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

Reading that almost made me feel like Sylar was badass again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> USM was delayed AGAIN



*insert FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU meme here*


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 30, 2009)

The only thing I'd like to know is: Why isn't Wolverine vs'n Hulk in my Wolverine vs. Hulk comic?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's very weird that way, yeah. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't want 6 straight comics of them just fighting... but so far they've fought in just 1 issue basically.


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 30, 2009)

Another thing I find amusing: Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk has been the most consistent Ultimate book lately with respect to release dates.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

I think that if the world of Final Fantasy were real we should have the power to summon Alma and Alissa from both Fear and Silent Hill and use them against the Loeb


----------



## Gooba (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess they figure they are on thin ice already and don't want to jerk us around anymore.

I enjoyed it, despite no Wolverine v Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't want to read about Hulk getting laid


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

Its the Greenland Saga: The Lay of the Banner


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is so ugly...

*Ultimate Origins 01 (2008) (Chaykin Variant) *


----------



## Majin Dan (May 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> GENERAL timeline of the Ultimate Universe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _from "March of Ultimatum Saga"_
> ...



thanks

LOL!



LIL_M0 said:


> This is so ugly...
> 
> *Ultimate Origins 01 (2008) (Chaykin Variant) *



agreed


So i'm away from the Ultimate universe, stopped reading when Ultimate power went out, just kinda kept up with USM, got busy with work, and now it's all F'd up?

Who should i order a hit on?


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

^ Jeph Loeb plox


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

USM is still good though currently delayed. Ultimatum and the Ultimates were shitty because Loeb wrote them and he's basically ruining and killing characters left and right in both. Thankfully there seems to be some kind of Spider-man cast embargo. X-men and FF just ended their runs with 'meh' writers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> USM is still good though currently delayed. Ultimatum and the Ultimates were shitty because Loeb wrote them and he's basically ruining and killing characters left and right in both. Thankfully there seems to be some kind of Spider-man cast embargo. X-men and FF just ended their runs with 'meh' writers.



When Pym died it was actually pretty cool. 

However, when everyone else died...


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah Pym's death did not bother me, probably because he was a hero I already disliked, and his death was the first one that wasn't just for shock value- he had an actual sort of character arc throughout Loeb's stuff, and died actually doing something heroic. Loeb failed to make me care about the character, but it was a lot better than just 'OH MAN ALL THESE GUYS JUST DIED TO A TIDAL WAVE DO YOU CARE ABOUT ULTIMATE MARVEL YET? DO YOU?!?!'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Ultimate Pym was a bigger dick than 616 Pym was. . . but his death somewhat made him awesome, if that was even possible.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Pym was a bigger dick than 616 Pym was. . . but his death somewhat made him awesome, if that was even possible.



His death was a welcome yet retarded relief


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Pym was a bigger dick than 616 Pym was. . . but his death somewhat made him awesome, if that was even possible.



this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 1, 2009)

I think it's completely idiotic that EVERY freakin maddrox jumped onto him. with that many clones, you'd think one of them would have a brain...

Ultimatum was shitty after ish one and it's not gonna get any better. I mean, Ult X-men already wrote in a deus ex machina in the pheonix, who rewrote history after the whole apocalypse thing. Brough angel back to life, gave wolvie back his arm and his healing factor, etc. What's to stop her from doing the same at the end? Why hasn't she done it already? 


AND WHY THEY HELL DID THOR NOT GO BATSHIT CRAZYMAD WHEN MAGNETO TOOK HIS GODDAMN HAMMER, AND HOW THE HELL DID HE DO THAT ANYWAY?!?!?!


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

Because Ultimate Colosus > Thor.


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

> AND WHY THEY HELL DID THOR NOT GO BATSHIT CRAZYMAD WHEN MAGNETO TOOK HIS GODDAMN HAMMER, AND HOW THE HELL DID HE DO THAT ANYWAY?!?!?!



This is what will always make Ultimatum, Ultimates 3, and Loeb the worst anything ever.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2009)

Why do you guys even bother anymore?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Many have thought DC sent Loeb to Marvel to sabotage them.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> AND WHY THEY HELL DID THOR NOT GO BATSHIT CRAZYMAD WHEN MAGNETO TOOK HIS GODDAMN HAMMER, AND HOW THE HELL DID HE DO THAT ANYWAY?!?!?!



Because Thor is a lovable hippie, who is actually very much in tune with the mutant strugle, despite the previous insult. He does what he does, for doing it represents much benefit for other causes.

For him to go batshit @ unus in the firstplace is retarded and a very hurtfull and disrispectfull shaft up in everyone's asses who respected liked and believed in Thor, as the trully heroic character.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimatum was shitty after ish one


?!

Issue 1 was horrible too! Probably the worst thanks to Valkyrie talking.



ghstwrld said:


> Why do you guys even bother anymore?



I honestly enjoy making fun of them after I read them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Loeb on the Ultimate universe is crap. PERIOD.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

I think that's been well established.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2009)

I barely ever post my views on comics here but i have to post my opinion on Ultimatum. One question...

"Why The Fuck Is This So Bad" Yes i capitalized every letter to prove how fucking bad this shit is. 

Really this is like so fucking badly written and just overall some of the stupidest shit I've seen. Are they trying to end X-men? I mean killing off people for no reason and having them so out of place *Did the blob all of a sudden become a fucking cannibal?*. So is Ultimate X-Men actually ending or is it really gonna try to go on after this? Because Xavier died in one of the stupidest fucking ways I've seen. 

And the dialog is so...ugh. I mean i know that the majority if not everyone here hates this shit. But this is so bad it even makes me post about it and i almost never do that for a comic. So with that, this is the worst shit I've read in a long time and should be thrown into the garbage filled with dog shit just to make it feel at home.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 2, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> AND WHY THEY HELL DID THOR NOT GO BATSHIT CRAZYMAD WHEN MAGNETO TOOK HIS GODDAMN HAMMER, AND HOW THE HELL DID HE DO THAT ANYWAY?!?!?!



Yeah i thought it was weak, what'd he do again? just like fall in a whole or something, like he forgot how to fly, lol
*like in the old spider-man cartoons, Spidey would be falling and it's like...SHIT YOU GOT WEBS MAN USE THEM*


ghstwrld said:


> Why do you guys even bother anymore?


because i have hope it will one day be good again


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

You best be jokin Loeb.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2009)

What's really bad about the Blob being a demented cannibal thing is that USM was trying to portray him in a POSITIVE light.

But I guess Loeb needed a cannibal so fuck you Bendis he's a cold hearted monster now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2009)

Loeb killing off Peter?

Marvel doesn't have the fucking balls.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

calling it now

Kong as new Spider-Man. Flash as new Human Torch


----------



## Deviate (May 2, 2009)

Ultimate Jessica Drew could always just get a sex change.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

Fuck Yeah! XD 
*Spoiler*: _Cho's art from New Ultimates #1_ 




















Cover to #1










The story will suck but *THOR LOOKS ULTIMATE AGAIN!!!*


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

Killing Spider-man? Not possible. Marvel just wants more money from people so they showing bullshit so people buy it. I mean kill off one of the best things about that universe? Can't be.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You best be jokin Loeb.



...

Dude... i don't know what to say...

Anyway 

So the only thing i didn't really get or maybe saw was in the War of the Symbiotes arc, was it just me or did anyone else get the feeling that Eddie's suit was the same suit Peter wore? I mean we KNOW it's not the same suit, but they made no reference at all to the fact that it was a different suit, almost like they were avoiding it all together


Seriously who is this Loeb guy though? and who gave him permission to F everything up?


That's right keep smiling you jerk... i'm coming for you


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

I'd still read USM if Peter died.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

> Seriously who is this Loeb guy though? and who gave him permission to F everything up?


guy who used to write great stuff but now coasts on his past success and deludes himself into thinking he's still as good as he was


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Loeb can only write great stories if he's with Tim Sale.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Loeb can only write great stories if he's with Tim Sale.



Okay there you go let's get time sale on and hopefully the ultimate universe will begin to get fixed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I'd still read USM if Peter died.


... because you're a horrible person. 


Majin Dan said:


> So the only thing i didn't really get or maybe saw was in the War of the Symbiotes arc, was it just me or did anyone else get the feeling that Eddie's suit was the same suit Peter wore? I mean we KNOW it's not the same suit, but they made no reference at all to the fact that it was a different suit, almost like they were avoiding it all together


Wut?


----------



## Majin Dan (May 3, 2009)

maybe i should go back and read it, so i can make more sense and not sound so dumb


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

lolz. I'm just not understanding your question.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

> So the only thing i didn't really get or maybe saw was in the War of the Symbiotes arc, was it just me or did anyone else get the feeling that Eddie's suit was the same suit Peter wore? I mean we KNOW it's not the same suit, but they made no reference at all to the fact that it was a different suit, almost like they were avoiding it all together


----------



## Hellion (May 3, 2009)

So with the revelation in WvH that wolvie can't die, I believ e he will survie Ultimatum


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2009)

Like Loeb will let a little thing like continuity stop him from offing Wolverine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Okay there you go let's get time sale on and hopefully the ultimate universe will begin to get fixed



Their stories are more suited for non-canon rather than canon.


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Their stories are more suited for non-canon rather than canon.



cuz you can never be too sure with the low-ebb


----------



## Thorn (May 3, 2009)

"RIP Peter Parker"   I'll bet he just becomes full-time Spider-man.


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ... because you're a horrible person.



Bendis is known for making blueberry muffins out of dog turds and food coloring. I trust him to make it work.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Bendis is known for making blueberry muffins out of dog turds and food coloring. I trust him to make it work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> cuz you can never be too sure with the low-ebb



IMO, his best stories are Long Halloween and Superman For All Seasons.


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

I really enjoyed Long Halloween and my only gripe about it was that it didn't affect much and was just sorta self-contained. Ironic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Well, it wasn't planned to be canon, but it was somewhat slid in after a few years, due to its success.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #132 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Kitty: I love him as much as...
Kong:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

When will it be over and done with?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

When will what be over and done with, Ultimate Spidey?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

I love Immonen's stuff.





LIL_M0 said:


> Kitty: I love him as much as...
> Kong:




AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> When will what be over and done with, Ultimate Spidey?



The shitty Ultimatum event.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The shitty Ultimatum event.



How Ultimatum should have been if I wrote it.

Galactus returns.

Galactus: 
Silversurfer: 
Everyone: Fantastic Four save us! 
Fantastic Four: 
Everyone: 
Spider-man: Goddammit
Galactus: 

END!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The shitty Ultimatum event.


Oh. The heck if I know. It was supposed to be done in Feb IIRC, and then... delays. 


KojiDarth said:


> How Ultimatum should have been if I wrote it.
> 
> Galactus returns.
> 
> ...


That would be too awesome for Loeb.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #132 preview_




As usual, Bendis-speak is exceedingly awful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

but Bendis-speak works for USM... anywhere else, not so much.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Oh forgot.


Silversurfer(clones because that's how Ultimate rolls):


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Clones with rows of teeth.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> but Bendis-speak works for USM... anywhere else, not so much.



Aunt May's trip to the psychiatrist.  Never forget.


----------



## Eevihl (May 10, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Aunt May's trip to the psychiatrist.  Never forget.



Better then the trip in the sack?


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

I miss usm sooo much


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Aunt May's trip to the psychiatrist.  Never forget.



I actually had forgotten until now. lol


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

What is this with May and the Shrink


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

no fewer than a million words were found in that book. lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

And less, is good.


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

*Beats ghstwrld to death with hardcovers of Hardcore and The Murdock Papers*


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Aunt May's trip to the psychiatrist.  Never forget.



What, that was good. Bendis speak works well for panicked people. It only annoys when he does banter stuff like on avengers, imo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I just re-read that issue. It _was_ good.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

what issue was it again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Ultimate Spider-Man 45.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

I have like, the first fifty two issues of ultimate spiderman in portuguese. Essentially, it was this promotion, every week, they would sell them out for two bucks if you bought the newspaper. Free after a while..
Again, this happened weekly.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

inc  M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I have like, the first fifty two issues of ultimate spiderman in portuguese. Essentially, it was this promotion, every week, they would sell them out for two bucks if you bought the newspaper. Free after a while..
> Again, this happened weekly.


But I don't live in Portugal. 


Othrys12 said:


> inc  M0?


incorporated?


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Nah, it means incoming. Guess that's specific to MMO games or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Oh. I don't play those types of games.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

I play a little World of Warcraft, pretty 'casually'. But the humor from that game's community is infectious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I just can't get into it. I only like action games, and sports.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Sports, or sports games? I hate sports games for some reason. I think it's a mix between EA's bad habit of re-releasing the same game every year with minor updates, and the fact that you're playing a game with no imagination behind it, it's just dull and I can't help but think 'why not just go play the real sport?' 

Warcraft's pvp (that's player vs player, so fighting other people) feels a bit like an action game though... well, it's not a slow-paced RPG type of thing, put it that way. On the other hand, most action games don't have 25 buttons to press! It's tough to describe, but I really like the pvp in that game, lot of fun.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

I just tried to think of how I could explain that game better, but it's freakin impossible. 

So instead, what're your favorite games?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I meant to say, I like to watch sports but only if my home team is playing. Go Tigers! 

and go... Grizzlies 

I really hadn't played any new video Games. I like the Halo games.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Ahh alright then. It's ok if you like sports games though! I just hate them personally. My least favorite type of video-game by far I think.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

The only sports game that I have is fight night. It's win! 

I hate the NBA, NCAA and NFL games (I don't like baseball lol) because, if my team wins on the game then they should win in real life too... Dammit!


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Halo's fun. PC people like to rip on it because they want every shooter to be a clone of counterstrike  Sure it has auto-aim helping out a bit, but it doesn't auto-aim for the head, it just helps counter the controller's limitations! I just hate those people, they don't really get that Halo went in a different direction with it's gameplay than computer games. Ergh. Hate. Stupid. Idiots. 

Best game ever though is still Legend of Zelda: Ocarine of Time 
So easy to forget that Nintendo used to make good games 
I guess they probably still would if they weren't busy making money off of shitty Wii Fit crap for people who don't actually play videogames and are now ruining it for everyone else 


BTW, I like video-games a fair amount in case you weren't sure!


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

ultimate marvel alliance was awesome


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

You know I got that with my X-box 360, like it came for free with it or whatever, and I didn't like it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I like the cut scenes in that game. Nightcrawler was the best... FUCKING LOEB!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Those aren't actually Ultimate Universe based are they? iirc they were pretty close to 616.

Nightcrawler IS still alive in Marvel proper, right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah he's alive, funny thing is, I don't like 616 Nightcrawler. 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEB!


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Huh, I didn't think there was enough of him in UM to make me care... and I just don't read much of X-men at all in marvel proper.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

In the Weapon X arc of UXM he was awesome, everytime they'd do something to make him ghey I'd read that arc... Then they killed him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

yes, with a relatively slow and massive unidirectional obstacle against his highly trained weapon x reflexes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

**


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

I could do without all the UXM actually. The later writers were so awful with all of them that if they're going so far as to kill Xavier and Magneto, they can hang the lot of them. Except Wolverine. Ulti Hulk vs Wolv totally redeems his character.

They can keep Kitty and Jean too just cuz it's nice to have them alive.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

They should have kitty jhonny and bobby transitionate over to USM and maybe open up a new book about these super powered kids in high school.
It could be the very next buffy, only really good.

The only change I'dd make is Lizz Allen's powers, instead of being Fire lady, she would by power copy lady.

She would get killed by harry later on, but I just want to see her "Hank Pym, as a vessel for the work of Jeph Loeb  bit my father, the Blob's head off" lulz


----------



## ghstwrld (May 10, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Best game ever though is still Legend of Zelda: Ocarine of Time



Majora's Mask & Wind Waker > Ocarina of Time





Juggalo said:


> *I could do without all the UXM actually.*



Preach!

Ultimate X-men was a cynical money grab from the very beginning.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> They should have kitty jhonny and bobby transitionate over to USM and maybe open up a new book about these super powered kids in high school.
> It could be the very next buffy, only really good.
> 
> The only change I'dd make is Lizz Allen's powers, instead of being Fire lady, she would by power copy lady.
> ...



Throw in Jean Grey as their legal guardian, and you have a spot on my subscrip list. But do you mean Harry Osborne? I like this twist. It's like Brand New Day without One More Day.

Is it wrong for me to want Ulti Peter single when I want 616 Peter to still be married? U Mary Jane is too clingy. 616 Mary Jane is aloof and sexy and independent.


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

UM Kitty was literally just 616 Kitty without the brains.

And then Bendis got his hands on her and made her awesome.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> UM Kitty was literally just 616 Kitty without the brains.
> 
> And then Bendis got his hands on her and made her awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Majora's Mask & Wind Waker > Ocarina of Time


Incorrect! But those are both good as well.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> UM Kitty was literally just 616 Kitty without the brains.
> 
> And then Bendis got his hands on her and made her awesome.



Jesus Bendis heals when he's not doing skrulls.


Holly fucking turdmuffins, I just had another idea for this series
Skrulls and Kree in Highschool arc.
Not their highschool though. Exessive convinience in comics can be easily handwaved away by doing something little like this. The Ultimate Scoobs go investigate some "gas explosion" Iron Man spent three hours looking at.
It's like twilight done fucking right.
there are two or three, hiding from the whole ultimate shenanigans, Space Homosexual (because we're running out of things to forbid love for, and USM hasn't even glanced at this yet, and gay skrulls is nothing new.) Romeo and Julliet crap, that dosen't end well. Skrull dies. turns into puddin.




			
				Kree Man said:
			
		

> He.. was.. beautifll



Tries to kill himself but superfriends do something.
Alien joins or not the main cast. But it would be a nice way to re-insert the Capitan Marvel watch to the marvel universe.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

I was gonna say they could have Osborn shoot one of the skrulls and get thrown in jail, but then I remembered he's dead


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, a dead Osbourne. I wonder how long that'll last.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, a dead Osbourne. I wonder how long that'll last.


With Ultimatum at the door.
Not until the series restarts.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Beast came back from the comic dead. And so will Osbourne.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

God, I could be so right to write this.


I mean between the alien, the mutant racism, Peter who instead of being the superhero comic book (he still has his own) in this one, he's just a mad survivor guilt compeled little boy, dodging the ultimates, Iceman doing his phoenix plot, except done right, trying to do homework, the demons, the vampires, the gangsters who are but begining to trade in powers, while they keep a death grip on all the new york's pies (yeah, bendis did kingpin right, but more and more room to explore ths)
The alien gay rome and julliet who later gets freaky with Gwen Stacy in her resurection loonieness which residual symbionte pregnency forces Kity to phase her hand through her stomach and abort before it kills her, and bam, and a whole lot more crap.
Jhonny forced to choose between the four and his friends, and wait, his father is dead, whom he liked very much, despite all things loeb, wich kinda makes it more fucked up but relatable to peter. Plenty of god ol moments there.
And no one but Peter actually goes out to fight crime. They actually think Peter's nice, but a nutjob. Kitty looks at it the same way she looks at that drunken night in miami. They have to take a "hiding" atitude, what after the ulti.... Stamford, and the Ultimates 2.
Aunt May fureeaking out, and it goes on forever.
So much, sooo muuuuch


And what do we have stocking the slots of this posible piece?

fucking red Hulk, Ultimatum, New X-Men, Mighty Avengers, Brand New Day spider-man and astonising tales and most of the noirs ..


----------



## shit (May 12, 2009)

wolverine noir is pretty decent so far, speaking of noirs


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> God, I could be so right to write this.
> 
> 
> I mean between the alien, the mutant racism, Peter who instead of being the superhero comic book (he still has his own) in this one, he's just a mad survivor guilt compeled little boy, dodging the ultimates, Iceman doing his phoenix plot, except done right, trying to do homework, the demons, the vampires, the gangsters who are but begining to trade in powers, while they keep a death grip on all the new york's pies (yeah, bendis did kingpin right, but more and more room to explore ths)
> ...



Mortal Kombat is next.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

Not even Joss Whedon could make mortal kombat work.


I couldn't without making it look like a Sinister Six rip off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

It's a SCREWED-up world.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

I was doing some thinking regarding the outcome of Ultimatum...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So we know Bendis has already done a far superior version of the Clone Saga so what if (just think about it) the end of Ultimatum features his take on another important 616 storyline: Ultimate One More Day. No just hold on to the flames. We know Johnny's been sucked into hell, we know Peter is at Dr. Strange's place and will help to fix the whole door to hell thing and try to rescue Johnny. So what if he runs into Ultimate Dormammu or Mephisto who offer a deal: His soul for the whole world being ressurected. Would he make the deal? Of course he would. In a damn heartbeat. Only instead of just killing him, they brainwash him into forgetting anything about being Spiderman. Any thoughts?


----------



## shit (May 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I was doing some thinking regarding the outcome of Ultimatum...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're playing with fire, my friend.

It's not like OMD was shittily done; it's just a shitty concept. Besides, they're not going to do that in Ultimate when they've just got around to figuring out how to just now address the issue in ASM.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I was doing some thinking regarding the outcome of Ultimatum...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That, my friend, sounds awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, a dead Osbourne. I wonder how long that'll last.



As long as Bendis is writing USM it's pretty unlikely he'll be brought back. Bendis apparently considers the Osborn story finished in USM.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Until another writer comes along. . .


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Dude the last issue of USM...was kinda lame...nothing happened  cept Hulk being angry at ghosts!


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

so are any of Spidey's villains still alive?  aside from Shocker and Mysterio?


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Venom inside that robot guy's suit.
And I think Scorpion but I'm not sure if he counts since he is a clone and doesn't know what the hell is going on anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Until another writer comes along. . .



I'm not sure Bendis will ever leave that series, it's more likely to come to an end before he does.

Anyway, a lot of his enemies are in jail or could potentially still be alive, unless you saw a bunch of dead villains in the new USM that I haven't read yet.


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

Really only the Osborns and the original Carnage are dead.

Everyone else is alive and in jail or on the run.


----------



## Eevihl (May 15, 2009)

Did anyone see the requiem stuff...GUESS WHAT GUYS ITS NOT OVER YET!


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Dude the last issue of USM...was kinda lame...nothing happened  cept Hulk being angry at ghosts!


until ultimatum actually do anything, that all Bendis can show.


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2009)

I doubt there was any restriction in place that forced him to do the dr. strange story.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 15, 2009)

This was the perfect issue to unleash MJ's goblin side. Then we would have a real fight between Kitty and MJ . Really deceiving cover. But still this issue surpasses all other stuff that has the Ultimatum banner attached to it


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

Ultimate spiderman dosen't came out nearly as often as it should for what it delievers.
Every issue is like a trailler


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Ultimate Spider-Man was win... but who the hell was that evil dude?


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

ultimate nightmare. he's faced him before.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

Ultimate Avengers Comics #1 cover





Ultimate Spider-Man Comics #1 cover


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

**


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2009)

FUCKING FURY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

* sees Nick Fury *


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

methinks that the current (and final) arc of SS ends with Fury going through the gate and entering in Ultimatum.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Squadron Supreme? I refuse to read that tripe ever again.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

current arc is slightly better than the horrible, horrible first arc.  not saying its at JMS level, but at least Hyperion is back and blowing shit up


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

yeah, I'm not touching it either. Loebesmim has poisoned it.

Though, they do remind me of wildstorm comics, and how I need to read midnighter and his family.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2009)

As long as fury doesn't come back all Loebotimized, crying about his illegitimate son we never heard about being killed in the wave or something...


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

Nick Fury


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2009)

SAM FUTHAFUCKIN JACKSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

nick fury is the original ultimate wakandan..


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2009)

^ I just spit beer on my keyboard! +Reps!


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

They say the ultimatum wave was caused by God pissing his pants once he heard Ultimate Nick was coming back.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 15, 2009)

For some reason I thought Nick Fury lost an arm.


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

He did. He got a new advanced prosthetic one.


----------



## Agmaster (May 15, 2009)

spidey looks 12 on that cover.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

Nick Fury didn't loose an arm.
It just ran away because it though nick was too fucked up


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #1
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO
> Villain Variant by Olivier Coipel
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #1
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE
> Villain Variant by Marko Djurdjevic
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

reposted solicits are reposted


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

Spidey still looks 12.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

It's the artist who did USM annual 3.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's the same artist and he actually does look 12.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> reposted solicits are reposted



I reposted the _covers_, not the solicit info


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Omg its not over after Ultimatum!

GOD WHY!


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

quiet you, Millar is back


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

But they said it was going to be over after Ultimatum!
And it was going to restart!
This is just "picking up after Loeb arc"
And alot of characters are dead!


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

they never flat out said the universe would be "rebooted".  it looks like there is going to be a huge "revamp"


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

It's M arc, but instead of mutants losing there powers, hero's died.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

just shut up. Shut up. It's too painfull. This thread shoul only be used to speak of the glory that is ultimate spider man. We should even probably have a thread title change.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

We need a Millar-Bendis world thread and a Loebrow universe thread.

Also, the art in USM annual 3 was really manga-ish and the characters looked young, but I still liked it and I don't think I'll mind him as the regular artist.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

I still kinda like Ultimatum


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Usually, there's always some lulzy person from 616 Marvel being arrested in Ultimate Spidey. Can anyone tell me who that "choose a side" chick is?



still wondering about this.


----------



## Hellion (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I still kinda like Ultimatum



I like it like I like car crashes.  I know it is bad but I can't take my eyes off of it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Ultimates will be delayed again. Artist is Pacheco.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

Yes, delay it to infinity. And beyond.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

No, that's the good ultimates. We don't want that one delayed.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

Waaaaaaait, I thought Ultimates was Loeb, and Ultimate Avengers was Millar.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

What is it with the Ultimate line and delays


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

they do it for teh lulz.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Well everything Millar does has art delays somehow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Waaaaaaait, I thought Ultimates was Loeb, and Ultimate Avengers was Millar.



That travesty of a comic by Loeb is NOT Ultimates. It doesn't deserve a name.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Waaaaaaait, I thought Ultimates was Loeb, and Ultimate Avengers was Millar.



*New Ultimates* is by Jeph Loeb and Frank Cho
*Ultimate Avengers Comics* is by Mark Millar and Carlos Pacheco


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

Oh ok. I see I'm going to have to know artist names to be in this crowd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Carlos Pacheo is a good artist, but *sometimes *causes delays
Frank Cho is a good artist, but *always *causes delays


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

yeah, Pacheco has been able to keep a consistent schedule in the past.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

Cho delaying himself is him fighting the good fight.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

lol Pacheco, he was meant to be the artist of the new era of Green Lantern but he got delayed and Ivan Reis got a job as fill-in artist...

:ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

frank cho needs to delay himself as much as possible with new ultimates.

BTW, is ultimatum over yet? Because God, this is the longest tidal wave ever


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

stillllllllll 2 more issues.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

*sigh*


I hope he ends these shenanigans fast. I want to read it's parodies


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

Had Frank Cho been on Ultimates 2, the final issue would be coming out next month.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Ultimatum 5 is scheduled for July 15, which is just incredibly annoying.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

Is Ultimatum even done yet?


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone even care?  I pretty much just call Loeb what if, anything that references his work is just using original (read, creator made) ideas...no matte how bad they are.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

I care because I get the impression it's holding up USM, and to some extent Ultimate Avengers too.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, because ultimatum cannot posssibly get spoi- OH HAI FANTASTIC FOUR


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

? **


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

So Ultimate Comics is just going off from Ultimatum. So lame.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Well duh. **


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Spider-man was to DIE!


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, not even loeb speaks louder than the bottom line


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Or should I say smells fouller?


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

I was hoping for a entire reboot. USM is one of my favorite books but the rest of the universe needs to burn. 




Banhammer said:


> Or should I say smells fouller?



loli


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

No, it needs better writers. That's it.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> No, it needs better writers. That's it.



Pfft nah Loeb is _awesome_. 

And wtf is this shit I found.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2009)

no more humans?..wut?


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> no more humans?..wut?



Yeah I thought the same thing. And number two what the shittastic monkey fiesta, it's like yeah high profile I.E. 80% of the universe. People are going to be revived.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

People don't generally get revived in the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2009)

phoenix did it once before, I don't see why she can't do it again.

I just want daredevil back, the rest can go to hell.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

No more humans?  Don't tell me... They may have won me over... I'll have to brood about this one.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

how about no more loeb?I'll take that


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

You'll take the miracles God gives to you and not a single extra, Banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

but allmost all of usm suporting cast are human


Unless



They use my idea


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

What's your idea?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2009)

MJ with powers


----------



## Quasar (May 19, 2009)

Gosh Im not gonna  Ultimatum, just because Jeff Loeb is writing it


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

Kong is the center of the Ultimate Universe, so he is safe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Gosh Im not [???] gonna  Ultimatum, just because Jeff Loeb is writing it



I noticed that the beginning of your compound sentence lacked a verb, so I decided to come up with a few to help out


taste
smell
fandango
wiki
read


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's your idea?





Banhammer said:


> Jesus Bendis heals when he's not doing skrulls.
> 
> 
> Holly fucking turdmuffins, I just had another idea for this series
> ...




in my mind, I could make it work so it would pierce the heavens.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

KittyxPeter


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

yes, kitty needs to crush hard on pete, fail, hurt, maybe do a small villanous deed, then move on. Move on to jhonny or bobby and teach them the values of a steady relationsip, or explore it with kong, though I'm against it unless he saves her life or does something extreemly sweet romantic, and maybe pathetic that shakes her off peter and moves her onto him.
Flash needs to get killed because of his own douchebaggery.
And I mean killed.
Preferably by gay alien, or one of the boys, causing massive estrangement
Or better yet, by kitty, making the said thing that causes her to go villan for a short time.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

I personally would like to not see Mary Jane in as a damn love interest. 70 years is enough.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

I would totally be up for that, if it was for BND


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2009)

Peter and Kitty or Gwen NOT DYING in Ultimate.

BE A CHANGE, DAMN IT.


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

Why should Peter die? He is SPIDERMAN!


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

Because quesada wants to kill off all spider man alternatives to BND


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

So basically 616 Spidey will be the only one that is Peter Parker?


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

As a Blue Lantern I cannot answer that question honestly.


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

Oh god DARN YOU BLACKEST NIGHT!!!! Invading all out threads.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Any of you guys stop to think that Ultimatum is delayed, not because of Finch or Loeb, but because the creators of the Ultimate Comics line need more prep time?


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

No.**


----------



## Majin Dan (May 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Any of you guys stop to think that Ultimatum is delayed, not because of Finch or Loeb, but because the creators of the Ultimate Comics line need more prep time?



Or re write some things

OK so what happened? with the ultimate u i mean how did the stories end? can anyone tell me?

And what were your guys favorite story arcs for each of the four ultimate comics?


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> As a Blue Lantern I cannot answer that question honestly.



I found it pretty funny you chose blue because this is exactly what I think of when I think of your posts, just massive negativity and pessimism



LIL_M0 said:


> Any of you guys stop to think that Ultimatum is delayed, not because of Finch or Loeb, but because the creators of the Ultimate Comics line need more prep time?



As opposed to how the Ultimates have been handled in the past?


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

My hope's light is small, but never ending.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

My will is still somewhat cynical of hope.

At least, that's what the Lantern believes.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Don't take that the wrong way though, nothing wrong with a little negativity, especially when it makes me laugh.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

I'm dead, so I'm usually ambivalent.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

I was seriously considering green since it seems like the most 'level-headed' corpse, but really it's more about 'willpower' or whatever. So I went with blue, I think I'm generally pretty optimistic.


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk # 6 Preview


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk # 6 Preview



lol wolverine was fucking awesome in those 6 pages


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

not touching it. Wanna keep my intrest? Make a two year wait worth it.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

^How the hell do you do that?


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

find out exactly what all readers want from the book, and give it to them.
It's the least they could do.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2009)

I hate what they did to Ultimate Apocalypse they truly and completely made him look like a bitch. Same with all the other characters. The only one I'm somewhat fond of is Ultimate Juggernaut. His character design is perhaps one of the Marvel teams best same with Nick Fury. Everything else is just plain gawdy awful.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

Ultimate Venom is superior to regular Venom. 

also, 'gawdy awful' is not a saying. No one says that. Don't say it again


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

fellow hope corpse, should we neg him for his heresy against ultimate collosus, namor doom thor (u1 and2) spider man and daredevil?


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

It's awfully tempting.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2009)

I'm surprised you didn't list Ulti Stark as superior. Everyone always says so, but he has been handled by Loeb recently...

I would say every Ultimate character is superior to 616 when they're handled by Millar or Bendis, both of whom seem to kinda flounder sometimes in regular continuity.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

I would not say many are actually superior, and certainly not every character is even as good- daredevil is far more developed in 616 obviously, and I prefer the current bucky captain america over ultimate steve rogers. Thor in 616 is pretty different from Millar's Ultimate Thor, but worse? Absolutely not. Same goes for most of those characters. There's only a handful that I think are actually superior in the Ultimate Universe, but there are lots that are different enough to be interesting in their own right.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2009)

Ultimate Steve > Bucky > 616 Steve, imo


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

no, fuck off


----------



## shit (May 24, 2009)

well i never


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

I couldn't remember all of them. Also, it's not about difrent it's about him saying 





> I hate what they did to Ultimate Apocalypse they truly and completely made him look like a bitch. Same *with all the other characters.*






Othrys12 said:


> It's awfully tempting.



 Alas, hope needs willpower to enforce it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah obviously that is not at all true. All the Millar ones especially are more violent and amoral reincarnations of the original characters.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

And yet more real. Let's face it, what kind of wifebeater with antman's powers just slaps his wife?

No, Hank Pym sets a fucking army of giant ants after spraing your bug ass with RAID.


Loeb killed the maximoffs though, in more ways than one 

And not always the  case.
Note, Forge and Pyro

(Both of wich Loeb killed, once by making Pyro who was a hero being killed by valkyrie as a rapist, and forge who was a villan getting killed by magneto, whom he was his favorite)


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

wich brings me to the question, how can one rape valkyrie, if she goes around saying "Hey thor, you should see how my skills have grown in bed!"


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

It's all kind of a mixed bag, but I really liked the Ultimate Universe as a whole before Loeb came on board.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

Oh, yes, those were the days.

When Thor was a God people would find themselves worshipping, and not an angry Pedo.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

He was the coolest hippy ever


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

When Tony Stark was magnificent genius bastard, yet kind, but tragic, and not two dimensional drunken retard, gayer than his dead buttler.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

And now?

ALL FUCKED.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

When Steve Rogers was the shining beacon of patriotism, of holding the Heart of a Hero, the man who did not run away, THE WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK THIS STANDS FOR? FRANCE? and not Janet Pym's morally crippled jackwad, incestuous romenians fearing bitch who likes to dress himself as a black wolverine for no good reason.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2009)

Well that's the thing, ultimate Steve doesn't channel that dignified patriotic symbol that the normal one did... he had a bit of that red-blooded patriot feeling to him. Instead of nice speeches about the american ideal, he has his politically incorrect one liners. And they're hilarious, but I don't think Ultimate Rogers is a particularly deep character yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Ultimate Steve = Bucky > 616 Steve, imo



This.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well that's the thing, ultimate Steve doesn't channel that dignified patriotic symbol that the normal one did... he had a bit of that red-blooded patriot feeling to him. Instead of nice speeches about the american ideal, he has his politically incorrect one liners. And they're hilarious, but I don't think Ultimate Rogers is a particularly deep character yet.



DO YOU THINK THAT LETTER ON HIS FOREHEAD STANDS FOR FRANCE?!


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Ultimate Steve beat a fully grown Hank Pym unconcious with his bare hands.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Oh when Ultimate Janet was a woman bound by insecurities and a house hold of self demeaning mentality, that rediscovers the meaning of courage and herself as a strong doctor that can best those that abused her for her gifts, and not a white chicken flavored Sally Floyd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

I happen to like Sally Floyd.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I like Sally Floyd when she's not talking to Capitan America


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

I like Sally Floyd... all the time. Especially after Generation M.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

stop breaking my combo.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I didn't even know that character's name until I saw the pic from civil war in that other thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> stop breaking my combo.


C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker! 


Petes12 said:


> I didn't even know that character's name until I saw the pic from civil war in that other thread.



You should read Generation M. It's one of those House of M: Decimation minis.


----------



## shit (May 26, 2009)

Generation M was awesome. Made me really like Floyd.

And I mean jeeze, if you can't be an emotional leech to cap america, who can you be one to? I mean he can take it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Generation M was awesome. Made me really like Floyd.
> 
> And I mean jeeze, if you can't be an emotional leech to cap america, who can you be one to? I mean he can take it.



​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

. . . Huh.

Nice.


----------



## Deviate (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Sally Floyd... all the time. Especially after Generation M.



Blasphemy! Sally Floyd is fail with boobs!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Deviate said:


> fail with boobs!



That's like dividing by 0


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

MORE THAN TWICE.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

I divided infinity by zero. I did it negative zero times.


----------



## Deviate (May 27, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's like dividing by 0



You can't possibly say that boobs shield fail. Paris Hilton has boobs, does that shield her from her own fail? No.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

I saw that megaman 2 video for the first time last night. It was outstanding. Just outstanding.


----------



## Deviate (May 27, 2009)

You should see their other videos as well. They made rap videos for Final Fantasy I, Sonic, and Double Dragon.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I did watch the FF and Sonic ones. And there was a Zelda one that was live. Megaman is the best one though.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 27, 2009)

so... what's new for ultimate U? is someone gonna try to fix this mess?


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2009)

> so... what's new for ultimate U? is someone gonna try to fix this mess?




Power Levels Dropping


----------



## ghstwrld (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2009)

Ultimate U deserves a mercy killing, at this point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 27, 2009)

I'll mercy kill you!


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2009)

As long as Bendis is writing Ultimate Spiderman, there is hope.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

so should bendis just become God of Ultimate U and fix it? Seriously i want it fixed, you guys have any suggestions for writers?


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2009)

get loeb out of there


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

yeah, that would be it. Awesome characters tend to write themselves unless you got a writer so shitty that only uses alternate versions of said characters, and then his shitty plot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> so should bendis just become God of Ultimate U and fix it? Seriously i want it fixed, you guys have any suggestions for writers?



As long as he doesn't write big events.


----------



## Deviate (May 28, 2009)

Bendis wrote Ultimate Origins, right? Not sure if you can even call that an event, but did he write that well?


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2009)

Not even close to an event, and it was really disjointed but otherwise fine. 

Also Wolverine vs Hulk 6 was... not great.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

so being the nerd that i am, i usually use to buy the graphic novels of the different Ultimate series, so up to what point should i stop buying them? (not ult. spidey of course)


----------



## Kinjishi (May 28, 2009)

Well, Hulk vs wolverine is finished....and I'm not that impressed. That best way I could put it is: "meh."


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

I just watched the movie instead.
It had deadpool


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk has finally FINISHED.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 28, 2009)

And it still didn't address anything. No mention of Betty as She Hulk in Ultimates 2 or 3. No real reason for why Nick Fury dropped a nuke on them then let them go. And how is Logan on Fury's shit list? Cause he survived a nuclear explosion? And why is Hulk dumb again in Ultimate Spider-man?


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

> And why is Hulk dumb again in Ultimate Spider-man?


Loeb dosen't read marvel, and as long as bendis plays along for now, he can retcon it later


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Loeb dosen't read marvel, and as long as bendis plays along for now, he can retcon it later



*crosses fingers*


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

UWvH was meh.  it wasn't the worst thing ever, but it sure wasn't worth the wait


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum #4 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider-Man #133 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

what the crappy crapp is that crap?


----------



## Majin Dan (May 29, 2009)

it's simple, and i'm calling it here
Spidey isn't dead, he'll probably be time/universe traveling to help reset this. Why else would daredevil be there?

i hope


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Where do you see Daredevil?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

so the hulk dies..


And strange has became exposition heavy while peter goes out without a quip...


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Seriously, this is one event I wish Bendis HAD written.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

yes, Jeph Loeb, that is exactly how spiritualism and magic work.
Dormamu is after all just a demon, and he can be casually defeated by one spell or another, cast by the magician amateur that strange is, during lengthy expositons of how you just killed the best character in marvel off screen.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

Hulk doesn't die...

He's fighting Spiderwoman.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

yet. hulk hasn't died yet. But he's in the graveyard cover next to all the other dead folks


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 29, 2009)

So Johnny Storm got swept away from the Baxter Building to Strange's house? How did Dormmamu get him?....
......
.......

......

How can Marvel approve this???Who would think this is a good idea? Was Quesada also in charge of green lighting 'Meet the Spartans' 'Epic Movie' and 'Date movie' too?


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

Johnny was flying over or near Strange's house when the Wave hit. The doorway to the Hell dimension was opened when the seal broke and he got sucked in or flew in to try and close it. Dormanu captured him while he was in there...

Its not that complicated.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

quesada dosen't read the books, he reads resumes and sales.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

> Johnny was flying over or near Strange's house when the Wave hit. The doorway to the Hell dimension was opened when the seal broke and he got sucked in or flew in to try and close it. Dormanu captured him while he was in there...



Jhonny was in the baxter building when the wave hit, having a tipically loebesque father - son argument.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

That was prior to the wave hitting.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

no, I remember him being all "gluurb, daaaaddy! glurb"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Guess what, Sylar?! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*BANHAMMER WINS!!!*






Also: Hulk smashed mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

That face just screams "HIT ME WITH A FRYING PAN".


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 29, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Johnny was flying over or near Strange's house when the Wave hit. The doorway to the Hell dimension was opened when the seal broke and he got sucked in or flew in to try and close it. Dormanu captured him while he was in there...
> 
> Its not that complicated.



....Yeah

Unfortunately that's not what happened, hence the complication....


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

also, I'm convinced loeb never picked up an ultimate comic before.
Spidey wasn't fighting Dormammu, he was fighting Nightmare.
Fucking fuck fucktard just assumed it was dormammu because he's a fucking fuck fucktard.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

In that case its obvious what happened. 

Johnny was thrown out of a window, saw the seal break at Strange's, went to help, and was sucked in. There 




**


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

That makes LOEB perfect sense.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Where do you see Daredevil?


on the cover of ultimatum


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

I still like Ultimatum.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

No you don't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Sure I do. I just re-read it today.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

And you hated it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Yup. **


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Don't make me bust out the "Cgun"!


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

He's a Green Lantern. You can't expect much from their kind. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2009)

You have to understand where he is coming from Sylar.  After all, fear is so closely tied to willpower.  Won't you just try understanding him?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> He's a Green Lantern. You can't expect much from their kind. :ho



You know the first and second laws of Oa say I get to kill you... Twice!


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

I hope Mo will understand that I neg him for his own good.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

You know you having those laws is what I wanted


----------



## Bergelmir (May 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> You know you having those laws is what I wanted



Thats what Sinestro wanted. The rest of you are just his lapdogs mindlessly doing his bidding.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

how does that make him any difrent than all the other corps except blue, and maybe love?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

I'll find the right way.

At least, that's what Hal Jordan is suppose to do.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

quiet capitan hook :ho


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

*Goes to blow up CBG's city*

Embrace FEAR!


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

*cranks Sylar's power level's down to nightlight*

*All will be well :ho*


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

*Calls in lesbian backup to paralyze Ban in fear*

EMBRACE FEAR


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers, on the Other Side

Bleaches my brain, every time 

But why would I want to?


Sylar said:


> *Calls in lesbian backup to paralyze Ban in fear*
> 
> EMBRACE FEAR



curses, I need willpower


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Getting back on topic when's the last issue of USM coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

According to Marvel.com, next week. 

Again not sure if you want them.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

along with YA I believe


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I posted something a while back on another forums jokingly saying that everyone on the white background Ultimatum covers was gonna die in that issue...
> 
> Seems like I was right.



poor Dr Strange, we hardly knew ye...


----------



## Hellion (May 31, 2009)

The last cover is logan.  I say marvel doesn't have the balls to kill wolvie


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2009)

Wolverine doesn't die. He just takes a vacation in hell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Hellion said:


> The last cover is logan.  I say marvel doesn't have the balls to kill wolvie


Whoa! Seriously? Marvel's site doesn't have the variant for 5 up yet. 

They should kill him though. He slowly devolved from being awesome and unique to being 616.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 31, 2009)

I don't see how they are going to kill him, especially after what happened in Ult. Hulk vs Wolverine.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

Doc Strange will buck this trend of shitty deaths!!! 

And God Damn Hulk is hating on some Spiderman.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 2, 2009)

Millar is really channeling the "family twists" for Ultimate Avengers, isn't he? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So far, we're getting Tony Stark's unknown brother, Nick Fury's unknown ex-wife(the new Black Widow), and Cap's illegitimate son(Red Skull).


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

WHOA WHAT? All I heard about it was that it deals with cap's illegitimate son. The rest of that, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



including the son being Red Skull...


 where did you even hear that?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 2, 2009)

Right, so I went back and spoilered that. I just assumed people had read the Wizard mag already. It has some character designs and some comments from Millar in it. 

EDIT: Its issue 213 of Wizard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd also like to know the source. 


*EDIT 
Oh wizard. I don't read that cause it's rarely scanned on time.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

which issue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Heh, I found it.  *Wizard 213 *


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats the one. That cover makes me want to see Transformers. She looks like she's running away from rapists instead of monster machines, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait a sec... She became the Black Widow cause she's a black woman who thought her husband died in the Supremeverse?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wait a sec... She became the Black Widow cause she's a black woman who thought her husband died in the Supremeverse?



Asian woman. 4foot9 midget Black Widow.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

edit: oh you were guessing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Have you located scans m0?
> 
> edit: oh you were guessing


I was guessing.





Bergelmir said:


> Asian woman. 4foot9 midget Black Widow.



Short chicks are feisty. My girlfriend is 4'11".


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

The ninja disappeared! JUST LIKE A NINJA WOULD!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet Iron Man II is going to be Obediah Stane. They're brothers in the Ultimate U. 

*EDIT Oh... Gregory Stark. Who the hell is that? >_>





Petes12 said:


> The ninja disappeared! JUST LIKE A NINJA WOULD!



Exactly!


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

so i  know probably know to you guys old news but i just recently read the Hulk and Captian america annuals....
man... so stupid


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

At least they're not Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

Hulk is ultimatum level, but not ultimatum bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, they are written by the same writer, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

yes, and they were just as retarded.

Only he was just completly retarded about one character in each with meaningless plot, unlike ultimatum, who he is completly retarded about all the characters with senseless plot.


No, all of his Loeb/Tim Sale work does not redeem the shit he has done. Sorry. No. It's not that good.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

So I looked all over town for Wizard 213 and came up with zilch. :rage

But I can found 211 and 212 so I can read about Obama comics and Amazing Spiderman.  :vomit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ultimate Avengers (Wizard 213 snippet)*



​In case anyone else missed it.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

Red Skull looks like his face and shoulder skin was ript off his face and shoulder. Either that or he got dunked in a pit of acid head first water boarding style. That's badass.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it was just paint or something. And the "disfigured face" was just him being 60+ years old.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 3, 2009)

true he would be old


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Strange...  fawk!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Dr. Strange...  fawk!



So, was my theory made fact? 
Link removed


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. And in typical Loeb "oh god not like that..." fashion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

spoil me


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2009)

Dormamu squeezes him until his head pops...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Dormamu squeezes him until his head pops...



What...That's a weakass way to die.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, I wouldn't feed that piece of shit to my begonias.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Surely you mean Nightmare right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

What nightmare? You mean the one of the ultimate plot? Loeb didn't pick up a single ultimate issue before getting on board.
Check all of his characters out. They're all just trigger happy versions of 616

He just got pissed that Bendis turned out to be so much better than him, so instead of feeding his shitty ass vacum of a plot, he started fucking with his.
Well, up your ass, I'm not reading it, my local comic book store isn't buying it unless special ordered.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Your comic store really does sound like a good one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

they have like, no serious competition in the entire city.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

I liked the concept of an "all art, no diologue" issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Dormamu squeezes him until his head pops...



I'm guessing the guy who shows up after he dies is his father


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the concept of an "all art, no diologue" issue.



Yep. It reminds me of those "Nuff Said" books from the 90's


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

why has no one gushed over the fact that Nick Fury is back?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was thinking about mentioning it. But it is also a return being handled by Loeb, for one. I'm pretty interested in Ultimate Avengers though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> why has no one gushed over the fact that Nick Fury is back?



because we all knew it was happening.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

yes, we _knew_, but now that it's _happened_ I'd like some cheering


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

plus the scans aren't up yet.

Yes, there should be more excitement.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

because 
First Jeph Loeb was the one who sent him to wherever the arc before last one in the first place
Second, because getting fury back like this is like saving resources with torture information, or paying bills with stolen money.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

I felt the way they handled Spidey's "death(?)" was a tad cheap.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the concept of an "all art, no diologue" issue.



I'm reminded of a Deadpool comic, #61 first series.  It's kind of Ironic.

Edit:



LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. It reminds me of those "Nuff Said" books from the 90's




Just looked it up, on the cover of the Deadpool comic it says, " 'NUFF SAID "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, his funeral.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes, we _knew_, but now that it's _happened_ I'd like some cheering



Wait so he comes back this issue? Way to spoil it  Yay!


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2009)

Ultimatum was made for spoilering. In fact, it's nothing more than a buncha spoilers mishmashed into resembling comic book form.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't actually care that he spoiled it. I should thank him for the opportunity to skip the comic tbh.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and Magneto got his arm cut off in a fucking hilarious way


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

Was it Thor? Please let it be Thor hacking the damn arm off.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

unintentionally hilarious I assume?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Was it Thor? Please let it be Thor hacking the damn arm off.



no.  it was his ho'


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course it was her.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

...So all the heroes in the world don't do shit to Maggy, but plastic tits will hack off an arm. Somehow, I'm okay with this. Probably 'cause I'm not reading it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Angel had a - you guessed it - a fucking retarded death


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

For what he's done Magneto paid the ultimate price... his jack off hand.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...So all the heroes in the world don't do shit to Maggy, but plastic tits will hack off an arm.



and with a metal sword. Don't forget that part.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

You know, it just struck me: does Ultimatum even have an ultimatum? Did Mags make any demands that got ignored before he shat on the world?

EDIT: @ Pete: Of course, can't forget that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

He demanded that his children not be killed by robots and Hawkeye.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

DId Magneto cry when he lost his hand? Did he kill the bitch?


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh and Magneto got his arm cut off in a fucking hilarious way



scan? or what issue, worth standing in the comic book store and having a good laugh
In the ultimatum comic right?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2009)

From IGN-





> Reading Ultimatum is like having your older brother root through your toy box. He takes out all your favorite toys and proceeds to smash them together. Maybe he forces G.I. Joe and He-Man to kiss passionately. Maybe he ties a string of firecrackers to the whole lot and watches them explode. Imagine all that trauma. What else can you do but run downstairs and tell Mom? Only in this case, imagine Mom pats older brother on the head and rewards him for a job well done. Then she looks over to you and demands four bucks for all your trouble. That is what reading Ultimatum is like.



They gave it a 1.8 out of 10, el oh el.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you think are the chances that Loeb will get fired after Ultimatum's done?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

none,


People _are buying_ this shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

No. Liefield has is still gainfully employed and he's a much worse writer than Loeb.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2009)

> From IGN-



^that's a roffel

Magneto only pulled a stupid "GRARGH!" face when the bitch cut his hand off. It was pretty funny.

I swear tho, if that bitch survives the last issue, my rage will be unequivocable.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2009)

She will, she has to rescue Thor or whatever and she's Loeb's bitch. His bitch who he uses to cut the hands off of better characters from better writers.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2009)

Thor will be rescued?  I'm not sure I support this. I'd much rather she die yesterday.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ultimates 4 is about the Ultimates going to Asgard, I assume to rescue Thor.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. Liefield has is still gainfully employed and he's a much worse writer than Loeb.



I'd debate that. He takes Darker and Edgier to a ridiculous level, but I doubt he's as gratuitously... _bad_ as Loeb.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 4, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I'd debate that. He takes Darker and Edgier to a ridiculous level, but I doubt he's as gratuitously... _bad_ as Loeb.



And can't draw worth a damn.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh actually.  I was reading some old Liefield (Cable/Prophet) and the writing was good.   Cheesy lines or not, the story went through all the points it had to with minimal groans.  Though Kirby wasn't needed.  I forget if he only did the art, though.  Oh well, LOL IGN.  Welcome to duh side of things/


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

People of Earth, here's what I'm gonna do.
Tomorrow, I'm gonna go to my comic book store, and offer my copy of Sipder-Man:Blue(wich I only have because it came free with the purchase of LOKI) in exchange for me to steal a copy of Ultimatum 4. Steal. If not then pay five bucks for the record to say "Stolen" or "damaged" Because I don't want my money on his statistic.
All while taking pictures.
Then I'm gonna take pictures of me throwing it on the ground, stomping it, pissing in it, then setting it on fire, and I'm gonna send it and the pictures to Jeph Loeb.
Then I'm gonna encourage the world to do the same at quesada


I also demand to be negged for this. Taking anything from Loeb in or out of a comic book store is something that should not go unpunished.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> People of Earth, here's what I'm gonna do.
> Tomorrow, I'm gonna go to my comic book store, and offer my copy of Sipder-Man:Blue(wich I only have because it came free with the purchase of LOKI) in exchange for me to steal a copy of Ultimatum 4. Steal. If not then pay five bucks for the record to say "Stolen" or "damaged" Because I don't want my money on his statistic.
> All while taking pictures.
> Then I'm gonna take pictures of me throwing it on the ground, stomping it, pissing in it, then setting it on fire, and I'm gonna send it and the pictures to Jeph Loeb.
> ...


Having gotten my hopes up, If you don't do it I'll neg you everyday from dupe accounts created at the library.


----------



## Slice (Jun 4, 2009)

Make sure to post the pics here, i want to witness this noble act for all mankind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fury's return was rather bland but other than that, I still like Ultimatum.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

I forgot.

They won't buy ultimatum unless someone special orders it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I forgot.
> 
> They won't buy ultimatum unless someone special orders it.



*goes to the library to creat an army of dupes*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Read Ultimatum.

I feel sorry for the people who buy it.

At least Finch's art has good eye-candy. Hopefully, I'll get a Black Cat commission from him this coming August.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ugh. His figure work is fine I guess but I cannot stand the way he does faces, with those tight lips or whatever.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Just read Ultimatum.

Horrible shit, etc etc etc

I did however kind of like the Wolverine/Kitty scene because A) no one got killed pointlessly B) Nothing blew up C) It had actual characterization in it.

For some reason I get the feeling that if Bendis wrote Ultimatum the first 3 issues would be Magneto announcing his plans to destroy the world and the only way to stop it would be for everyone to declare him as their god and bow to him. The heroes would react, say HELLS naw, and try to stop him. Mags would then destroy NY at the end of Issue 4 (Ultimate Spiderman would take place here) Oh and it'd have 6 or 7 issues not 5.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ultimate Strange was lame anyways, good riddance. 

I'm glad Angel died the way he did. I always disliked him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh m gee, another mutant died, whatever shall we do?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Iceman is gonna be in Spidey's supporting cast now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

You may have heard how cool I am with that.



They soooo need an alien.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 5, 2009)

Four down. Wolverine gets the axe next issue. Guaranteed.


Hopefully we get a secret issue six where Loeb gets ass raped by every Marvel character in existence, and dies in every way imaginable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

What if Wolverine dies because Magneto rips out adamantium?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

you mean something iconinc that someone else has allready done only in the most craptacular manner ever, that will offend it's memory and forever ruin it in your eyes?



Absolutely!


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 5, 2009)

That would be the most original idea ever. That has never been done before. Ever. No one has ever even thought to put that in a comic. If Loeb does that, he'd be a genius, and the Ultimate line will be saved.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

remember to show his brains spplattering through everywhere and his penis going up his asshole.

Oh, wait, no, because that would be gay, and homos need to be in a MAX issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Just read Ultimatum.
> 
> Horrible shit, etc etc etc
> 
> ...



What he said, except 7 to 8 issues with Finch's delays.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

SO I looked at 4.  Uh...why's dormammu here?  I can see Strange losing.  Ultistrange is younger.  Lessee...no way spiderman's dead what's up with that?  Doom being humble was a spark of development.  Too bad it's worthless because of what it is surrounded by.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Doom is clearly a human with a mask. i guess the universe will have to adapt itself to loeb's mutant phallis again


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm thinking that dude that was standing over Strange's corpse is Rick Jones, and he is doing some weird stuff with the dead heroes, and is gonna start the Universe over, or some other form of mega-crap that fell out of Loeb's ass and into the pages of a comic book.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2009)

Doom isn't "human" at all.

He has a goat legs.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

I know. I bought the first two volumes of UFF.


Loeb on another hand


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Loeb didn't change Doom. Millar and Land did.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

no they didn't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> no they didn't.



Yeah, they did. Ellis and Immonem(sp?) gave him goat legs, Millar and Land retconned. You really should venture past those first 2 volumes of Ultimate FF.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

he wears armor on the goat legs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> he wears armor on the goat legs.



It was only because Land couldn't draw him otherwise.  Really, what sense does it make for a man who is made of metal to wear armor?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

there are so many porn movies starring goats.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there are so many porn movies starring goats.



Have you seen lands work, he's not into that crazy stuff. He just watches the same porn over and over again. That's why he keeps drawing the same girl's face in all of his books.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Strange was lame anyways, good riddance.



No way!  He was a Stark/Strange hybrid that womanized and was a complete douche except for the uncommon act of heroism. THAT'S AWESOME!!! He was so much better than 616 Strange. That's the one who's lame.

I hate the way he went out. It wasn't so much the fact that he got squeezed til his head popped  but more that he even went up against the thing without landing a single punch. Such shit.

And how the living hell can Sue and Ben even stand up to Dormamu after he wtfpwnt Strange? I kinda hope Dorry kills them too next ish, just outta my own spite, and then gets emploded up his own asshole along with Johnny. Then I hope Namor rips Reed's head off with his teeth.

Sorry for being grotesque, but I wanted a scenario that Loeb would actually think up.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I read Ulti 4....

The ONLY way this shitstorm could end in a good way is if all these dead characters are going to become Black Lanterns.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

... an interview with Johns confirms this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord be with him


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, I read Ulti 4....
> 
> The ONLY way this shitstorm could end in a good way is if all these dead characters are going to become Black Lanterns.....



Don't think we aren't working on it. 

If I was better at computer stuff, I'd make sets out of all the dead characters wearing black lantern outfits and go around begging people to wear them.

But alas I'm pretty lame.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Well you are a Black Lantern after all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, I read Ulti 4....
> 
> The ONLY way this shitstorm could end in a good way is if all these dead characters are going to become Black Lanterns.....



That'd be bad. It would end up with more resurrections in one, fucking go than Marvel had ever done before.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Well you are a Black Lantern after all.



cheap yet opportunistic
good sho yellow belly


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, I read Ulti 4....
> 
> The ONLY way this shitstorm could end in a good way is if all these dead characters are going to become Black Lanterns.....



Or they could all go back to being dead?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course not.

The only chance Marvel gets to resurrect all its select choices? They won't pass up on that.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course the Ultimate line was done explicitly with the promise that no one would come back to life....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2009)

SO IS THE ULTIMATE RETCON MINI-SERIES STILL BEING RELEASED I'VE HEARD
MARVEL COMICS IS RELEASING TWO NEW ULTIMATE COMIC TITLES

[01] ULTIMATE SPIDERMAN
[02] ULTIMATE AVENGERS
[03] THE ULTIMATES
[04] ULTIMATE MILLER VS ULTIMATE LOEB
[05] ULTIMATE PLANET


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Of course the Ultimate line was done explicitly with the promise that no one would come back to life....



Beast from the X-Men.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Beast from the X-Men.


I could smell his sarcasm a mile away

wait so they are gonna Re do everything?


----------



## Slice (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyone is talking so much about ULTIMATUM, i will read it this sunday and give you my opinion based on absolutely zero knowledge about the ultimate universe (apart from "it exists") i want to know how bad it is 

Just need to "get" it later that day.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> I could smell his sarcasm a mile away
> 
> wait so they are gonna Re do everything?



They'd have to, too many people are dead now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

No they aren't redoing anything. The Ultimate Universe picks up where it leaves off 3 months after Ultimatum or something like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

So we get no epilogues?! 

Oh, wait. I forgot about the Ultimate Requiems.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

Ultimatum aint the bid deal , yeah sure everyone is dyin but to be honest I dont feel it as strong as the stories of 616.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> Everyone is talking so much about ULTIMATUM, i will read it this sunday and give you my opinion based on absolutely zero knowledge about the ultimate universe (apart from "it exists") i want to know how bad it is
> 
> Just need to "get" it later that day.



It's not worth it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Suigetsu; That which does not kill us....


LIL_M0 said:


> So we get no epilogues?!
> 
> Oh, wait. I ain't reading Ultimate Requiems.


Yawn yawn shrug.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 6, 2009)

When did the Brotherhood become a group of cannibals

And why in the hell hasn't Sabertooth popped his claws


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Think Loeb remembers that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When did the Brotherhood become a group of cannibals
> 
> And why in the hell hasn't Sabertooth popped his claws


Joseph Loeb


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought his name was Jeff Loeb.  *shrug*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

his name is mud.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2009)

So....the REAL Doom who was trapped in Zombieverse doesnt return? I was expecting him to be some kinda savior for the UU, Doom-style, but instead we get this character who lets Reed and Fury talk shit to him. FUCK.
And Magneto being harmed by a sword


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> So....the REAL Doom who was trapped in Zombieverse doesnt return? I was expecting him to be some kinda savior for the UU, Doom-style, but instead we get this character who lets Reed and Fury talk shit to him. FUCK.
> And Magneto being harmed by a sword



Magneto, master of magnetism, tried to hit the bitch with a hammer before disarming her. That just may be the biggest dumbfuck move in the comic. BUT WAIT!

He also slices her throat with her own sword in one panel, but then she's fine and unscathed in the next panel. And then they screwed up the numbering of USM on the Continues In page.

It's like no editor wanted to even open this comic.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a great drinking game.

Spot the number of continuity errors or character contradictions in Ultimatum.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2009)

Also when did Dormamu appear? In USM Spidey was fighting something differint that didnt look like Dormamu, and somehow Johnny also decides to make an appereance in the dudes amulet 

Still....I have faith in Millar. I bet the dude has already come up with some kinda reset-button for this shit


----------



## Hellion (Jun 6, 2009)

You would have alcohol poisoning after the recap page


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> So....the REAL Doom who was trapped in Zombieverse doesnt return? I was expecting him to be some kinda savior for the UU, Doom-style, but instead we get this character who lets Reed and Fury talk shit to him. FUCK.
> And Magneto being harmed by a sword


. . . .shit you're right.  Remember that one compliment I had for Loeb showing actual humbleness and character development?  Yeh, that isn't even Doom without the legs.  I recant my non-insult.  Fuck Jeph.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

there is no compliment to be given in making doom connoct a most retarded plan that relied on infanticide.
Doom is honor. He is not a murderer, for Ultimate Doom has never killed anyone that wasn't a soldier or a rival.
He is more powerfull than Magneto and Thor. He needs not to do petty cowardly things such as manipulating and killing a man's kin, through backhand, specially those of whose power he can profit from.
Fuck Jeph Loeb
Fuck him in the ass.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Here's a great drinking game.
> 
> Spot the number of continuity errors or character contradictions in Ultimatum.




thats loeph for U everyone.
How come so .... *shrugs* writters have such cool spots?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Mizugetsu.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there is no compliment to be given in making doom connoct a most retarded plan that relied on infanticide.
> Doom is honor. He is not a murderer, for Ultimate Doom has never killed anyone that wasn't a soldier or a rival.
> He is more powerfull than Magneto and Thor. He needs not to do petty cowardly things such as manipulating and killing a man's kin, through backhand, specially those of whose power he can profit from.
> Fuck Jeph Loeb
> Fuck him in the ass.



Doom isn't honorable. He just likes to pretend he is. It is a retarded plan though.

Grats on sparkles


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah. Doom is a praise seeking douchebag. He;s been like that since day one. Loeb got that part of is character tight at least...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Here's a great drinking game.
> 
> Spot the number of continuity errors or character contradictions in Ultimatum.



I have a better drinking game.

Pick up a comic book drawn by Liefield.

Take a shot for every pouch in the page.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Warning, playing CBG's game could result in death.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 7, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> Still....I have faith in Millar. I bet the dude has already come up with some kinda reset-button for this shit



Millar is gonna be here in chicago for the Wizard comic con
i'm gonna ask him to save the ultimate U and his opinion of it
WHAT SHOULD I GET SIGNED?! 
or what should i ask?


----------



## Slice (Jun 7, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Millar is gonna be here in chicago for the Wizard comic con
> i'm gonna ask him to save the ultimate U and his opinion of it
> WHAT SHOULD I GET SIGNED?!
> or what should i ask?



Shop a picture of Loeb into the pic where Sabertooth kills Angel (or something similar), prit it out in extra high quality and let _every_ writer and artist you find sign it.





Liefeld drinking game? Alcohol poisoning incoming!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Doom isn't honorable. He just likes to pretend he is. It is a retarded plan though.



The two aren't mutually exclusive.

He mindcontrols and iron fists sweedish people, or latveria, but he does right by them.
When he mindswitches with reed, what does he do?
That's right, you  know it.


Ultimates 3 is beneath him.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better drinking game.
> 
> Pick up a comic book drawn by Liefield.
> 
> Take a shot for every pouch in the page.



CBG's master plan to kill everyone dumb enough to read a Liefield comic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

I wrote an IGN fan review



			
				May God have mercy on our souls said:
			
		

> I would say "May Thor" but Loeb certainly saw to that, did he not?
> If there was ever blue lanterns in the ultimate universe, they'dd die of malnutrition, as Ultimatum isse 4 of this very delayed blight obscures most of the other issues this week.
> The story kicks off with further evidence that no editor even opens this book, as Jeph Loeb tries to taint the only positive thing out of his abomination.
> Taking a plot out of Spider-Man, we find Strange fighting Dormammu, even though Peter was suposed  to be fighting Nightmare, and that Strange seemed to be allready dead. How does Spider-Man sacrifice himself after being a corpse to fight this random new never seen before character?
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2009)

Wanted to comment before I go to sleep.

@Ban's review: Damn straight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Warning, playing CBG's game could result in death.





Slice said:


> Liefeld drinking game? Alcohol poisoning incoming!





Sylar said:


> CBG's master plan to kill everyone dumb enough to read a Liefield comic.



If I was really evil, I say do it to a TPB of Liefield's comics.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have a better drinking game.
> 
> Pick up a comic book drawn by Liefield.
> 
> Take a shot for every pouch in the page.



well he likes pouches.
the question is why are they for?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 7, 2009)

Pancreases


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

steroids. and AZT


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Cosmetic design. . . with AMMO.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

other pouches, just in case


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 7, 2009)

Slice said:


> Shop a picture of Loeb into the pic where Sabertooth kills Angel (or something similar), prit it out in extra high quality and let _every_ writer and artist you find sign it.



hm...
that might be tough
i don't wanna get in trouble
but i have an idea


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

x


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

his dramedy is so cruel 

also, 404


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

szgu

3rd pic

"why am I suddenly Sinestro?"

"YO GABBA GABBA"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Now how did I miss that gem?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum: Spider-Man Requiem #1 Preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

the pain. it hurts. It honnestly hurts guys 



I don't feel hurt... Is this what sorrow feels like?
Is this.. Saudade?

fuckin' portuguese


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

they've gone almost 150 issues without referecing the cover of Amazing Fantasy #15, they probably figured they had to do it for the Requiem mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah. it's awesome. Not hating, I just liked the "story by JJ" newspaper cover more. I wonder if it'll be a variant?


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 12, 2009)

man that was kinda depressing, the requiem thing.
But like i said before i don't think he's really dead...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't really feel sorry or JJ at all.

About fucking time.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't really feel sorry or JJ at all.



get the fuck out of my face


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with CBG. Then again, I've never been the type to forgive anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

I do.  Ultimate JJ was a solid great repisal, and this turn of events only makes him more real for me.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2009)

It was neat seeing JJ turn around and praise Spidey for things that he has done.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

you guys seem to be confusing Ult. & 616 JJJs.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

I only use two J's for ult Jonah.


And I like him. Alot. In fact, stay here while I go buy some more ultimate spider-man.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah Ult Jameson is completely different from 616 Jameson.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

He's funnier. He actually owns the paper. He dosen't have a hitler mustache. His family is dead.


I just like him more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like JJ too, I was just saying [if I were Spidey] I wouldn't be so forgiving if some old fuck was trying to destroy my image everyday for two years (estimated Ultimate time) to make a quick buck and decides to change his tune after he thought I was gone.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

only _about_ a year has passed.  Bendis confirms Spidey is the same age from issue #1 to #133


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> only _about_ a year has passed.  Bendis confirms Spidey is the same age from issue #1 to #133



So Shocker's somehow, broken out of jail and put back in again at least a dozen times, in the the span of a year?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> only _about_ a year has passed.  Bendis confirms Spidey is the same age from issue #1 to #133



so 10 years = 10 months?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> So Shocker's somehow, broken out of jail and put back in again at least a dozen times, in the the span of a year?



because Spidey never actually sticks around to comment, the cases never go to trial


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

lol, ultimate foggy


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS ARMOR WARS #1 (of 4)
> Written by WARREN ELLIS
> Penciled by STEVE KURTH
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #2
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO*
> ENTER THE RED SKULL! Reeling over his near-fatal encounter with the Skull, Captain America takes matters into his own hands in pursuit of his terrifying new adversary and his terrorist employers! Meanwhile, Nick Fury reveals the horrifying truth behind the Red Skull and kick-starts Project Avengers in earnest with the arrival of Gregory Stark, Tony's older, richer and smarter brother! Join MARK MILLAR (ULTIMATES) and CARLOS PACHECO (X-MEN) for the next pulse-pounding issue of the biggest, baddest book of the summer!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #2
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> All the shocking revelations from the first issue come to bloom in this pulse-pounding second chapter!! Who is the Shroud!!?? Who is Spider-Man?? And who the hell is Mysterio and what did he go and do to the Kingpin?!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

oho, Armored Wars is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

Greg Stark?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2009)

> Gregory Stark, Tony's older, richer and smarter brother!



Yeah that just screams bad fan fic


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Yeah that just screams bad fan fic



But it is written by the co-founder of the Ultimate universe, and the man who wrote OML.  I trust him


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

People bitched and bitched and bitched to get Millar back.

Well he's back and he's doing whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not saying it'll suck.

I'm just saying it just doesn't sound promising. I could be (and hopefully am) very wrong of course


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I look at it this way.  Loeb has utterly destroyed all characterizations of any Character in the Ultimate Universe.  The only way to fix it is to create new characters.  So I look forward Tony's bro and Fury's wife


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

and I'm just saying looking at the solicit for a comic you've not only been wanting, but demanding for years, and picking a single sentence and saying "doesn't sound promising" is retarded.

Do you WANT Loeb to take this oppurtunity to kick Millar out of the Ult. U again and write Ultimate 2: Electric Boogaloo?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I so thought wog was talking to me for a moment


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2009)

Millar has came, but he's more Jhon Connor than Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd take Sarah Conner of Loeb


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

Millar is essentially doing us a charity.  His contract was just about done and when OML and his FF ended, he was gonna be gone and he wouldn't be coming back.  But the sheer number of requests for him to return to Ultimates was enough to get him to stick around for a bit.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure he'll enjoy doing it for himself. He loves to do his crazy stories and he can do whatever he wants in the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

I would be on Millar's Jock if he had finished Kick Ass before it being a big deal that he is here.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, I didn't say he wouldn't enjoy it, just that he wouldn't have stuck around to tell these stories unless the fan demand was high enough.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

only the one is Millar the IM Story is Ellis so I trust it

oh and Mark Millar is the Michael Bay of Comics so ehhhhh


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well the Greg Stark stuff is Ultimate Avengers, no one's actually been talking about Iron Man, oddly. Guess there's not too much to say other than 'yay warren ellis!' and 'boo shitty cover'


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

I get what you're saying Kilo, I'm just... a little emotionally defeated. And charred


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Ellis and Millar back in the Ultimate verse

I think the wretched thing that is in place of my heart would almost beat if it wasn't for the fact that low-ebb is still in existence


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2009)

Ultimate Tony Stark sure is popular. He's had far more minis than any other Ulti characters, and only Spiderman seems to have more comics starring him. And yet Stark didn't get an annual while Cap and Hulk did.

I wish the stuff Ultimate did nowadays made any sense at all so that I could rest assured their plan for the future was made more than one night in advance. I'm thinking they'll be back in this same position two years from now when Miller leaves again, but hopefully Loeb will be fired or dead by then. If not, we'll probably see a Ulti/616 crossover right afterward where Red Hulk jumps in the Atlantic and makes another tidal wave to crush Manhatten.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

as long as his character is written deeprer than the martini glass he's holding


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> oh and Mark Millar is the Michael Bay of Comics so ehhhhh



Who gives a fucking shit?  It's Millar back on Ultimates.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Also Millar seems to have a devil on his shoulder yelling at him to go for the gore and violence.  Since if you look at some of his DC work, it's kind of the opposite of his Marvel stuff.

I mean looking at Red Sun, it's hard to believe its the same guy who goes crazy with the sodomy.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised to learn he approaches his Marvel work and DC work very differently in that respect, and Ultimate stuff probably even very different from normal Marvel stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> oh and Mark Millar is the Michael Bay of Comics so ehhhhh


Michael Bay did Transformers. I liked Transformers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

Ultimates > Transformers movie


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> I wouldn't be surprised to learn he approaches his Marvel work and DC work very differently in that respect, and Ultimate stuff probably even very different from normal Marvel stuff.


indeed.  Some of his DC work is so thought out you'd think it was written by Morrison or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimates > Transformers movie



Animation will always be better that still panels.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Animation will always be better that still panels.



But Transformers is live action!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

the robots weren't.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd call Bendis the Bay more.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

No way. Big Hollywood-style dumb fun is Millar's forte. Like what Loeb tries to do, except it's not terrible. Bendis really isn't well suited to that stuff at all I don't think.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Millar has many hats

at Marvel, he's the crazy Michael Bay guy

at DC, he's Morrison-lite

when he does creator owned works, he's the batshit insane guy who likes to add sodomy to every situation.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

Everything goes better with salt and sodomy.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2009)

That's disgusting Ban. 























































You mean SUGAR and sodomy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

nope. Fried eggs and frech fries suck with sugar.

Salt is the axiom of flavor. However minute quantities it sometimes must have.
Sodomy is the axiom of plesure. Have you ever tried eating a bag of funions while doing a hot tanned blonde that looks like jessica alba from behind?
Have you?




HAVE YOU, YELLOW BOY?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> nope. Fried eggs and frech fries suck with sugar.
> 
> Salt is the axiom of flavor. However minute quantities it sometimes must have.
> Sodomy is the axiom of plesure. Have you ever tried eating a bag of funions while doing a hot tanned blonde that looks like jessica alba from behind?
> ...



...sometimes you make my mind explode.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2009)

And if I have?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

then surely you will agree on my terms.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

Link removed

Bendis interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

bendis said:
			
		

> you know, I haven't been feeling so well with Jeph Loeb's position in the ultimate universe, but I can now say that after a couple of farts, I now feel much better



What an intresting guy


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

so Ultimatum absurd retardness was on purpose because fixing shit sells better?



Has anyone ever heard of ethics in that building? Marvel is Comics FOX, and if not for Runaways YA Herc and USM I would drop it today.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2009)

> so Ultimatum absurd retardness was on purpose because fixing shit sells better?


this makes sense.

have Loeb destroy everything, then Millar, Ellis and Bendis come back to fix stuff, and instant money


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Coupled with 'we're testing the inelasticity of demand in our comic pricing scheme' I stand by only buying image books.  Oh well, I atleast ain't paying for Ultimarvel.  I bought the first rise...you can't hurt me anymore, Marvel.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Who gives a fucking shit?  It's Millar back on Ultimates.



but I'm one of those people that didn't really like the first 2 Ultimates, it was fun and all but the 616 stories are still more fun


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm one of those people that didn't really like the first 2 Ultimates



Madness   .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> but I'm one of those people that didn't really like the first 2 Ultimates, it was fun and all but the 616 stories are still more fun


When Ultimates 1 first came out I didn't like it... for some reason. I think it's because I never liked the 616 Avengers (until recent years) and to me it was more of the same boring characters. 

Plus I had Spawn.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> this makes sense.
> 
> have Loeb destroy everything, then Millar, Ellis and Bendis come back to fix stuff, and instant money



You know what would make more sense? Have someone else write Ultimatum, and Ultimates. Like Millar. Or Bendis. Or anyone other than Loeb.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2009)

no.

drastic change in quality and hope sells more.




Also Requiem was good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no.
> 
> drastic change in quality and *hope sells more.*
> 
> ...



OBAMAAAAAAAA 


They're geniuses



Evil evil geniuses


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2009)

bama
hittin you with bumper cars


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

damn, the Bagley story must have been *ancient*, I mean Tony Stark is wearing his 616 armor


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no.
> 
> drastic change in quality and hope sells more.
> 
> ...


100% bullshit. You cannot tell me making a shitty comic is a good marketing strategy. If Millar had written it, it would have basically the same outcome except you would not hate the book because it would just be an incredibly fun gorefest with a love-able rightwing asshole captain america and fantastically drunk yet still interesting Iron Man and Valkyrie would have drowned if she'd shown up at all in the book. Millar writes Ultimate Comics the way Loeb tries, and fails, to write Ultimate Comics. 

If it'd been Bendis writing it we wouldn't get the blockbuster Millar feel, but we'd actually care that a bunch of people are dying. And Bendis writes people breaking down in tears and peeing their pants quite well.

And either one writing it, even following the basic 'Magneto destroys the world, half the heroes die, some twist involving the nature of Ultimate mutants happens in the last issue', we would have gotten the same outcome but we would have enjoyed the whole thing even as we saw favorite characters die. And then, the Ultimate Universe would still need to be 'saved' because they just killed off a ton of characters in a way that completely ends all of the books or at least what their status quo was (except Ultimates). But I probably would have bought Ultimatum written by Bendis.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

make a shitty comic

everyone loses hope

announce Millar right after

people come running back


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Or have Millar on it the whole time and no one would have left.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

but you are aware that neither Bendis or Millar had the time?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> When Ultimates 1 first came out I didn't like it... for some reason. I think it's because I never liked the 616 Avengers (until recent years) and to me it was more of the same boring characters.
> 
> Plus I had Spawn.





Taleran said:


> but I'm one of those people that didn't really like the first 2 Ultimates





Agmaster said:


> Coupled with 'we're testing the inelasticity of demand in our comic pricing scheme' I stand by only buying image books.  Oh well, I atleast ain't paying for Ultimarvel.  I bought the first rise...you can't hurt me anymore, Marvel.




You guys...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

go away please


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

you've already used that retarded gif.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> but you are aware that neither Bendis or Millar had the time?



You're really missing the point, which is that I can't imagine making a shitty comic that no one will enjoy, on purpose, ever really being profitable.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 18, 2009)

It's still funny.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Also I always start trying to interpret Ghstwrld's gifs, you know figure out just what exactly she's trying to convey, as they are often somewhat vague. I suspect they are uniquely designed to aggravate you Kilowog 

I personally find nothing annoys me more than those stupid monkey smilies though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 18, 2009)

She?  LOL

Anyway, a GIF in which a pretty lady engages with a troll-like creature shouldn't be too hard to parse.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought you were a girl. No? 

Also, Rodians don't make me think of trolls


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

What's a Rodian? Is that from Star Wars?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah. remember the green alien Han Solo shoots in the bar? That's a rodian. I used to love star wars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

HAN SHOT FIRST.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

No, I really don't


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh wow that Requiem story IS ancient. 

Ultimate Hydra would kick 616 Hydra's ass. 

**


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 21, 2009)

wait a sec, i think loeb is gonna kill kong... !!!
Then i'll be able to say it!
ten pts to who ever figures it out first


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Oh wow that Requiem story IS ancient.
> 
> Ultimate Hydra would kick 616 Hydra's ass.
> 
> **




isn't ultimate hydra, just seven power rangers that fuse into one hot librarian?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah that's Ultimate Salem's Seven.

The monster was A Hydra but I don't think it was supposed to be THE Hydra.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

heh. Fun times then


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

Ultimate spider-man is so good it's depressing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

RUINED BY ULTIMATUM.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved requiem part 1 but I have one gripe that's been eating away at me for some time. Does anyone know what Iron man Suit Tony is wearing at any give time? Does he just pick one at random? If this happened months ago, shouldn't he be in his Ultimates 1 or 2 suit?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm confused about something.

If this happened in the following day, how is Iron man in this completly difrent suit?


Maybe it's not him


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)

Uh that wasn't Iron Man.

That was one of the reserve Ultimates...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

> Does anyone know what Iron man Suit Tony is wearing at any give time? Does he just pick one at random? If this happened months ago, shouldn't he be in his Ultimates 1 or 2 suit?


the Bagley stories used in Requiem are old, old, old stories that never made it print.

Bagley is now exclusively working for DC and cannot come back to do the Requiem specials, so Bendis got the old stories and reprinted them.

methinks the story actually predates Ultimates.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 24, 2009)

I was thinking that while reading it. It just seemed so outdated and out of place.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 24, 2009)

This was posted in the courts:



Sentry said:


> yo spy this is an ultimatum 4 parody 4 the comicbook section...a gift from me don't click this link...


Enjoy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2009)

is it safe?


also, eeew, sentry


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 4, 2009)

hm... ultimate marvel is as dead as this topic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

maybe.. they haven't put anything new out in a long time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Bagley stories used in Requiem are old, old, old stories that never made it print.
> 
> Bagley is now exclusively working for DC and cannot come back to do the Requiem specials, so Bendis got the old stories and reprinted them.
> 
> methinks the story actually predates Ultimates.



That explains it, I thought that it was a completely different comic when I got into the Bagley part


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2009)

all #1's after Ultimatum will include shiny variants


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Foilogram?  More like failagram, give me as a fan of pre loeb ultimarvel one real reason to give this a chance?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

usm made it almost completly failless?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 9, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Foilogram?  More like failagram, give me as a fan of pre loeb ultimarvel one real reason to give this a chance?



because you're not paying for it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> because you're not paying for it.


Two fucking shay


----------



## Mashiro (Jul 10, 2009)

Well at least Bendis is staying on USM. Immonen is off, but I never liked his art.
The Ultimate version of Armor Wars could be good, I guess.
Ultimate Avengers will hopefully be good.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 10, 2009)

Foilgram. Why is Marvel is bringing back that gimmick BS from the '90's?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

Millar's returns to Ultimates, FUCK YES.

Foil cover? Uh oh.

90s crash!


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2009)

I 

am 

LIKING

Ultimatum


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2009)

I 

Am

Liking


Ultimatum

Spider-Man

Normal


Ultimatum


Is


being


for


retards


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate spider-man is so good it's depressing



Dude he refused to do Mary Jane even though she said totally wanted to.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2009)

Parker was thinking I'll Tap dat ass next semester


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Uh that wasn't Iron Man.
> 
> That was one of the reserve Ultimates...



I forgot how awesome Ultimates was. The reserves was such a good plot-point.

All wasted.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

I remember the reserves back in the Ultimates Annual.

My gripe was Dillon being artist though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2009)

At least it was better than the shit that was Ultimates 2 Annual.

Captain America and Falcon drive across the midwest to fight the Nazi/KKK I mean WTF...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

bye wolverine.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 14, 2009)

@ Storm palming her face.

When will this madness cease?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2009)

7.29.09

don't you have eyes?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

not soon enough you say?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 14, 2009)

I honestly am sad that there will no longer be an Ultimate Wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

Specially now since he was appearently having a point. I wonder now that he's dead if the mutants will loose their powers. It will suck to be kitty and boby then

Also, a HOM rip off from loeb, which makes it only 10000X more likely


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 14, 2009)

After that stunt they pulled in Ult. Hulk vs Ult. Wolverine, I'm surprised Logan will die.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

He's in a better comic now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Bye Ultimate Wolverine.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 14, 2009)

I know the whole point of U Wolvie is that not only is he the first mutant but also the Mutant who cannot die.  Maybe the box he gave Kitty has a part of his bain that can reconstruct him


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I know the whole point of U Wolvie is that not only is he the first mutant but also the Mutant who cannot die.  Maybe the box he gave Kitty has a part of his bain that can reconstruct him



Its his cock. He can regenerate a new one right


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2009)

I now present Marvel Comics latest entry to its Ultimate Series

ULTIMATE DEADPOOL and LOGAN


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Bye Ultimate Wolverine.



I though Ultimate Wolverine couldn't die, how did Loeb miss that.

This is something else stupid from Ultimatum correct.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wolverine being unkillable is also stupid so whatever. I mean, I can't be the only one who thought it was retarded that Wolverine got blown up during Civil War and regenerated from basically a skeleton


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2009)

he's done that in other ocasions


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I now present Marvel Comics latest entry to its Ultimate Series
> 
> ULTIMATE DEADPOOL and LOGAN



Has Ult Deadpool been seen sense his first appearance?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Has Ult Deadpool been seen sense his first appearance?



Nah, I think Bendis didn't like the way that the arc turned out


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2009)

I can easily see that. It was a pretty lame Deadpool story and one of the worst USM arcs. Deadpool as a shapeshifter? Oooooooo pbbt


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah I am 80% sure that Bendis mentioned that the Deadpool arc, and when he had peter and logan do a mind swipe, where things he regretted


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

They're unfortunate blights on his reputation.

Deadpool one stings more, even tho the logan/pete mindswipe was plenty retarded, cuz it pretty much ruined DP. At least tho he was far enough under the radar to seemingly escape Loeb, so maybe it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

The mind swap story is ok with me because Bendis acknowledges during the arc itself what a stupid idea it is, in a few funny ways.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah he devoted a couple pages at the start of both issues apologizing to the reader in advance


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

And jokingly(?) blaming the editor.

Also at the end when Jean explains how she switched their minds, Cyclops says "You can do that?" and she replies "Just go with it."


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #3
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO*
> THE SEARCH FOR STEVE ROGERS CONTINUES! From the mad minds of MARK MILLAR (ULTIMATES 1 & 2) and CARLOS PACHECO (X-MEN), Nick Fury assembles a new team of deadly operatives to track down the renegade Captain America! But what will the Avenger’s resident marksman HAWKEYE have to say about Fury’s tactics and will these new faces make the cut when the %^&( hits the fan?
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS ARMOR WARS #2 (of 4)
> Written by WARREN ELLIS
> Penciled by STEVE KURTH
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #3
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> The world of Spider-Man is turned upside down! Friends are enemies and enemies are friends!! Mysterio is on the loose and gunning for Spidey big time. And the Hulk is back!!!?? Plus--and this is a biggie--you'll never believe what iconic super hero is moving into Aunt May's house!!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, will you look at that? Loeb's ideas are bland and unoriginal. What a revolting development? Anyone else cares? 
Reading Ultiamte Comics is like watching a Steelers game where all the players were replaced by south american pride parade dancers, or going to Greenwhich village and finding out the cafés have been overrun with republican senators, or turning on the Daily Show and finding it's now hosted by Glenn Beck


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 19, 2009)

Whats up with the Armor Wars covers? Both of them are super crap so far. You'd think they'd have done better for an Ultimate rebirth title cover.

Also, was the mindswap story that bad? I remember chuckling throughout the whole thing. 'Course, that might have had to do with me reading it on a day I read 20 other USM issues.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> turning on the Daily Show and finding it's now hosted by Glenn Beck



oh god   no


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Millar on Ultimates is all that I am looking forward to seeing.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Stark's brother = Ultimate War Machine?


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2009)

Mysterio looks awesome. And is that Jocasta?

Colbert > Stewart


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

there is no way that the cover for Ultimate Avengers is not _drawn_ by Land


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Did Land legally change his name to Carlos Pacheco?

It'd probably help his rep if he did.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2009)

It even looks like his signature


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

wait... so when are these new titles coming out? i know USM is number 3 there with mysterio, but i mean when does it re launch? anyone know?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> wait... so when are these new titles coming out? i know USM is number 3 there with mysterio, but i mean when does it re launch? anyone know?



It all starts in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

end of Ultimatum was hilariously retarded


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimatum has ended.

But fuck. . . what a mess.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

serious the end of BS


*Spoiler*: __ 



Quicksilver was behind everything





But I did laugh at the death at the end, BOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> end of Ultimatum was hilariously retarded





Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimatum has ended.
> 
> But fuck. . . what a mess.



You guys bought it, didn't you? :ho


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

read it on the rack


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol Cyclops.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

Magneto was winning, then Nick Fury stepped into the room and had him crying like a baby in a minute


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2009)

So how does Ultimatum end

.... Who Dies
.... Who Lives
.... Who got killed by who

These are things I MUST KNOW please before I give Marvel another dollar of my time I MUST KNOW WHO DIED in the last Issue of Ultimatum ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> serious the end of BS
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...So then Ultimates 3/Ultimatum goes like this.
     Robots were behind everything.
     But really, Hank Pym was behind everything accidently.
     But really, Doom was behind everything.
     And then Magneto was behind everything, and Doom was behind everything crying at his mistake.
     And then Zombie(?) Quicksilver was behind everything. 

Sad part is, I'll still read that last issue in spite of the nerdrage that will ensue...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

oh yeah and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wanda is hinted to still be alive

Quicksilver uses the bullet that Ultron shot Wanda with to kill Scott

oh and Quicksilver faked the death of him and sisters to make Magneto actually do shit.

oh and Pietro is sporting his own Magneto helmet now


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that actually sounds kinda badass
y'know, for Loeb and Ultimatum


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

So was there anything else to this event that changes the Ultimate line, beyond 'lol dead people'? Or is that the extent of their revamp, that most of the x-men are dead?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

now that Ultimatum is over, the full roster of Millar's Ultimate Avengers can be announced


*Spoiler*: _list_ 



Nick Fury
Captain America
Iron Man
Hawkeye
Spider-Man
The Hulk
Black Widow
Blade
The Thing
Invisible Woman
Perun
Daredevil


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

So... I was pretty sure Daredevil died.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

so did Black Widow.  new guys, same name/costume


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

Perun? Guy from Ultimates 2? Neat.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 30, 2009)

So who all died at the end of it all?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

makes sense since Thor is dead

but what really surprised me is that Millar remembered there was an Ultimate Blade


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I always liked "rip-off Thor", glad to be seeing him again.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

I lold at him in Ult. 2

"uh hey, all my friends are dead.   where can I surrender?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> So who all died at the end of it all?



Official list

*DEAD*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Angel
Beast
Blob
Cannonball
Captain Britain & the European Initiative
Cipher
Cyclops
Daredevil
Dazzler
Detonator
Forge
Emma Frost
Hardware
Juggernaut
Longshot
Lorelei
Madrox
Magneto
Nightcrawler
Polaris
Psylocke
Hank Pym
Janet Pym
Dr. Franklin Storm
Doctor Strange Jr.
Sunspot
Syndicate
Thor
Toad
Doctor Doom
Wolverine
Professor Xavier




*M.I.A.*
Firestar
Havok
Spider-Man


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

you know something I found funny?  None of the Dr. Strange stuff got addressed *at all*.  I know it'll likely be followed up in UFF Requiem, but still it was the focus of an entire issue of Ultimatum and wasn't resolved


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad Wolverine died. Once he started to become "616 Logan" I lost interest in the character.


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

Storm
Rogue
Shadowcat
Phoenix
Iceman
Quicksilver

... Are there any other mutants left?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think that's about it, along with a handful of "no names" from Emma's school. And Bishop, he was safe from the tidal wave cause he was in jail. 

Second glance at the "dead" list makes me think Ultimatum was an excuse to kill all of the X-characters.


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

He's gonna be awfully pissed his future wife is dead.

But at least he won't be convinced by future Wolverine to go back and stop Apocalypse. I guess the fact that Wolverine and Bishop were so inconsequential to the wrap up of the Apocalypse story that it doesn't really create a paradox when they don't really come back to the past.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought it was pretty clear that part of the post ultimatum direction would be no more x-men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Again, I'm just glad Wolverine's dead.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

He had a cool death though


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Official list
> 
> *DEAD*
> 
> ...



That is ridiculous.  They shouldn't have killed off all of those characters.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 30, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> That is ridiculous.  They shouldn't have killed off all of those characters.



Eh. Jean Grey has retcon powers. Literally. When they want to bring 'em back, they'll have her Phoenix them back.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

How did Thor die?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2009)

How did Juggs did?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes. How did Juggs "did"?


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

> How did Thor die?


the gayest way imaginable

also I don't see valkyrie on that list  or w/e thor's bitch's name is

*edit* I did alright, I guess


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes. How did Juggs "did"?



You knew what I meant


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 30, 2009)

LOEB THOU HAST COMMITED ACTS OF VILLONOUS ACTS OF VILLIONRY UPON MARK MILLERs ULTIMATE COMICS AND MUST BE PUNISHED....

ODDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

So whats the point of Ultimatum?


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

expose Loeb for the hack he is


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> expose Loeb for the hack he is



Apart from that. I don't see the point of it. FF are still there and so are half the X-Men.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Villain variants for Ultimate Comics Spiderman and Avengers:


Mysterio by Marko Djurdjevic


Red Skull by Olivier Coipel

which is weird because they're both the artists of Thor. Also, I never would have guessed Coipel did that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 30, 2009)

ULTIMATUM

CYCLOPS 
WOLVERINE 
MAGNETO


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I never would have guessed Coipel did that.



Yeah, it looks similar to Yu.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

The fingers look similar to Yu's work, but the lack of a 3 foot wide chin rules him out.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

Juggs got shot in the eye with a poison dart


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Juggs got shot in the eye with a poison dart



by the Purified Omega Reavers.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

so, who do you guys think is the new DD?  I'm guessing it's one of the Ultimate Knights.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope Moon Knight. When I first saw the promo he was the first to come ti mind.

Nightcrawler would've been awesome too.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Juggs got shot in the eye with a poison dart



I know it's Ult. U and he was a mutant, but that was some crap.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so, who do you guys think is the new DD?  I'm guessing it's one of the Ultimate Knights.



Iron Fist perhaps? It might be the "Ultimatized" version of when Danny took over for Matt.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm...could they already be bringing him back?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ULTIMATUM
> 
> CYCLOPS
> WOLVERINE
> MAGNETO


As I've ignored Ult....you're saying they did this to that 'event' or had it done to them?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2009)

That's what happened to those characters, essentially.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

did ultimatum came out?


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Doom at the end was so bizarre, looking up at naked Namor in a fish tank before Ben made him do a Doc Strange Jr and popt his head.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

So he killed the last awesome Ultimate Character for the fuck of it.



Funny, I don't care.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> As I've ignored Ult....you're saying they did this to that 'event' or had it done to them?



He's describing how each character died.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's describing how each character died.


Leob obv doesn't follow continuity.  Remember Nitro from Civil War?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Civil War =/= Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum: X-Men Requiem #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimatum: Fantastic Four Requiem #1 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

To Franklin storm, a lab rat is "doing something with your life"?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 31, 2009)

When the yard grows, out of control a little scortched Earth Policy is Needed;
and in a twisted way was very needed in The Ultimate Universe. The Ultimate Universe, was becoming over populated with characters so ULTIMATUM was the answer; a 1/2 assed executed response but a response non the less.

And so, the Titles to come are the aftermath of ULTIMATUM may strong writers stay the course this time or Loeb will be summoned again


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2009)

So The Ultimate Comics ran like this

[01] Ultimate Spiderman
- Ultimate Six

[02] Ultimate X-Men
- Ultimate War
- Ultimate Wolverine vs The Hulk

[03] Ultimates
- Ultimates II

[04] Ultimate Fantastic Four
[05] Ultimate Galactus
- Ultimate Nightmare
- Ultimate Secret
- Ultimate Extinction
- Ultimate Power

[Note: I'm nixing ULTIMATUM from the Library and assume the event
happened so who ever died has died.

ULTIMATE MARVEL STAGE 1 Complete

====================

ULTIMATE MARVEL STAGE 2 RISING

From the ashes of the ULTIMATUM EVENT Comes:

[01] Ultimate Avengers
[02] Ultimate Spiderman
[03] Ultimate Armor Wars


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

^^So, what out of all that did you guys like the most?^^


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked everything until ULTIMATUM came along now I I've walked away from Marvel again cause they can't stop screwing their series up. So I'm going back to reading Dark Horse Comics again


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is anything I really liked.  I enjoyed some of Ult. Spider-Man and Ult. X-men.  I still need to read the first two Ultimates though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked everything, even Ultimatum**.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I liked everything, even Ultimatum**.



liar liar pants on fire


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

Sooo Ultimatum #5

Not going to even bother. the low-ebb is just goading me


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ultimatum was altogether the worst comic I've ever read. And I'm including newspaper strips.

Spiderman Requiem 2 was ok though. I'm kind of wondering what the big status quo change is for USM, other than him obviously spending less time in New York.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> liar liar pants on fire



without Ultimatum we wouldn't have Gavok's edits.  So I'm conflicted


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Strange that they put Magneto's name in the, "Honoring those who died in Ultimatum" list in the back of the book.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Strange that they put Magneto's name in the, "Honoring those who died in Ultimatum" list in the back of the book.



We must not fault characters handled by Loeb. We must pity them and remember the happier times.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 1, 2009)

wow, i was a fan of Ultimate marvel for a while there, i even kept up with UXM, USM and especially the Ultimates...

then they started doing these gay little crossovers and i just stopped caring. Now i wiki this Ultimatum storyline and i'm left speechless...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 1, 2009)

I think Ultimatum 5 gave me an ulcer...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> We must not fault characters handled by Loeb. We must pity them and remember the happier times.



*proudly owns the Ultimates by Millar Omnibus*


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2009)

Proudly does not care about Ultimate Marvel

feels it should be replaced with Marve Adventures

also good fun to laugh at


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

so Taleran did you hear about Marvel's plan to radically reorganize Marvel Adventures?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

the change in marketing sounds more radical than anything else.


----------



## Spidey511 (Aug 1, 2009)

Actully I don't give a crap about Ulitimate Marvel,I just read the Ultimate Spiderman ().. I heard all the other sieres are not so good, so..


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 1, 2009)

Man simply has not created enough words to describe just how horrible Ultimatum was. I honestly don't know whether to rejoice that it has finally ended, or to pity myself for sticking around to see the end.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2009)

The more time I've had to think about it the more I realized Ultimate Marvel was a great comic line until Ultimatum.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Kinjishi said:


> Man simply has not created enough words to describe just how horrible Ultimatum was. I honestly don't know whether to rejoice that it has finally ended, or to pity myself for sticking around to see the end.


Could it be a little bit of both?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

Ultimatum 5...the fuck?  Wow...I mean...why do artists even agree to work with Loeb?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

Loeb is apparently a nice guy, like I mean you can not stay mad at him if you meet him.

I shit you not, practically every artist in the business not only wants to work with Loeb, but begs for it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The more time I've had to think about it the more I realized Ultimate Marvel was a great comic line until Ultimatum.



Ultimate Marvel was a never full realized idea that only a few of the people involved grasped


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb is apparently a nice guy, like I mean you can not stay mad at him if you meet him.
> 
> I shit you not, practically every artist in the business not only wants to work with Loeb, but begs for it.



Which proves that no matter how much you polish a turd, it's still a turd.
Unless your name is Tim Sale apparently.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

He is nice.

But that doesn't compensate for the work you produce.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2009)

......interesting


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2009)

looks like he does have his face and shoulder skin ript off
I was rite!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb is apparently a nice guy, like I mean you can not stay mad at him if you meet him.
> 
> I shit you not, practically every artist in the business not only wants to work with Loeb, but begs for it.



basically he heavily curtails his story to suit the artist. Story is clearly not important to Loeb though, even when he talks about how he writes comics, his attitude is seriously that people like Tomasi are failing at their job for not being able to generate massive sales with Nightwing, because he chose to do Nightwing. Basically, to him the most important thing is to get a high profile comic, put in as many high profile characters as possible, and suck the dicks of the best artists in the industry. All of this equals instant success thanks to the fact that the average comic book nerd is not nearly as smart or discerning as a nerd should be. Apparently everyone just instantly buys everything that has Hulk and Wolverine in it, or whatever. 





Kinjishi said:


> Man simply has not created enough words to describe just how horrible Ultimatum was. I honestly don't know whether to rejoice that it has finally ended, or to pity myself for sticking around to see the end.



Pity yourself. Cus Loeb ain't done yet! He's back for Ultimates 4, where he plans on spotlighting the character that represents everything wrong with Loeb's writing, Ultimate Valkyrie! Oh yeah and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*MORE LOEBCEST!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

i*c*st was supposedly never planned between them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2009)

So that's either Wanda or Wanda's mother. 

And that is the UGLIEST rendering of Pietro that I have ever seen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> So that's either Wanda or Wanda's mother.
> 
> And that is the UGLIEST rendering of Pietro that I have ever seen.



Is ultimate pietro 100 now?

Looks like somebody's been gobbling handfuls of skittles out of his hourglass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Is ultimate pietro 100 now?
> 
> Looks like somebody's been gobbling handfuls of skittles out of his hourglass.



In order to become Magneto, you must touch the helmet. It automatically ages you 70 years.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 2, 2009)

And why hasn't sabertooth healed yet? Why does he still have an eypatch on?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

Finch is one of the most overrated artists around, I was alright with his small run on New Avengers but Ultimatum was just terrible


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2009)

Gavok's edit for #5 finally came started

repsealed/slashed


----------



## Galt (Aug 2, 2009)

So that was remarkably one of the worst things I've ever read.  I mean, just impressively terrible, to the point where I wonder if Loeb is in fact a brilliant writer who, contrary to typical attempts to please the reader, has opted to just troll the hell out of us.



Kilowog said:


> Loeb is apparently a nice guy, like I mean you can not stay mad at him if you meet him.
> 
> I shit you not, practically every artist in the business not only wants to work with Loeb, but begs for it.



Yes, well, when I visit asylums I find it hard to stay angry with the patients; I mean, they've got conditions and I pity them that and I hope they improve or medical science finds a cure for what they've got.


But that doesn't mean I want to work with them, or think that their ideas should be brought even remotely close to public attention.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2009)

No, I mean everyone likes him.  To the point where Johns, Brubaker and many others consider him a close personal friend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a difference between a personal and a professional relationship


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2009)

which is what the editors don't realize


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Not sure you can blame them when his shitty lazy ass approach to comics works incredibly well and all his books sell.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

they sell because of the art


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Finch is one of the most overrated artists around, I was alright with his small run on New Avengers but Ultimatum was just terrible



As long as he can draw me a good Black Cat at the ComiCon by a good price, I'll let that slide.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Finch is one of the most overrated artists around, I was alright with his small run on New Avengers but Ultimatum was just terrible



This. 100% This.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2009)

ok I'm curious about what the necklace actually does.  all his pictures have it and in the annual he actually went back tp hideout to get it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2009)

I read Ultimatum 5 and i still cant understand how this pile of shit is making money....

On the other hand having read "Ultimate Spiderman Requiem 2" i have high hopes that at least one of these books can keep a high quality standard.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to be sure, we are now done with Loeb in Ultimate Marvel universe, right? Ultimate Spidey and Ultimate Avengers are the only 2 books coming out, right?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wrong on both counts 

edit: unless something changed I don't know about, he's still doing Ultimates 4, but I don't know what it's called now that it's Ultimate Comics __________


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 4, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> We must not fault characters handled by Loeb. We must pity them and remember the happier times.



Like the time he sent a metal rod through the back of his former friend, HA good times...


LIL_M0 said:


> So that's either Wanda or Wanda's mother.
> 
> And that is the UGLIEST rendering of Pietro that I have ever seen.


agreed...




Blitzomaru said:


> And why hasn't sabertooth healed yet? Why does he still have an eypatch on?



Cause he thinks he's steve the pirate


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 4, 2009)

I only read now for Immonen.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2009)

Immonen's done with the Ultimate Universe, lol


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just to be sure, we are now done with Loeb in Ultimate Marvel universe, right? Ultimate Spidey and Ultimate Avengers are the only 2 books coming out, right?



Warren Ellis is doing a post Ultimatum Iron Man mini.

Loeb is coming back, but the artist on his series is Frank Cho, which means we won't see it until well into 2010.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Unless Cho quits. Which I hope he does.

Anything to eliminate Loeb's work with Ultimate.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Ultimate Marvel was a never full realized idea that only a few of the people involved grasped



Ultimate Marvel is, at its core, essentially an emulation of Wildstorm*.  They've *all* admitted it so don't anyone try to deny it.  I mean Millar and Hitch were put on Ultimates together because of The Authority.

The best Ultimate stories used the original Marvel concepts as a spring board for their stories and had a good balance of 90's awesome, without falling into complete crap.

The worst Ultimate stories fell either A). went too gimmicky with the whole Ultimization of characters, to the point where it got flat out retarded.  or B).  Tried way too fucking hard to tell awesome stories, but instead of The Authority, they ended up with Youngbloods.







* If you haven't heard of Wildstorm, first off I pity you.  Anyways, Wildstorm was the company Jim Lee started back in the early 90's when everyone was leaving Marvel to make their own company.  It was part of Image, but he decided to go his own way.  In the late 90's, a bunch of new writers like Joe Casey, Warren Ellis, Mark Millar and many others came aboard and pretty much took Wildstorm from being yet another "EXTREME " 90's comic book company and turned it into the pinnacle of awesome comics.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2009)

Last Ultimatum  



 



Jeph Loeb returns  and sweeps me off my feet once more with his kick-ass win.    Buy issue...Everyone...  BUY IT!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

get the fuck out of here


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> get the fuck out of here



What didn't you like about the last Ultimatum?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

that it existed


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wait. I assumed Blaze was joking. He is joking, right?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2009)

So...who all died in the tidal wave flood?

Nightcrawler
Dazzler
Beast?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

damn, UXM Requiem was plain horrible

UFF Requiem ended badly for Reed so I'm happy.  though Sue's reasoning was BS.  but still sad Reed, its all good.


oh and according to a promo, Bobby Drake and Johnny Storm are joining the UCSM cast


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that it existed



  

I sense great anger in you towards this arc


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you seriously enjoy Ultimatum, as in the main series by Jeph Loeb?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh and according to a promo, Bobby Drake and Johnny Storm are joining the UCSM cast



I figured as much, what's left of the X-men get divided among the remaining books. I'm sure Firestar will reappear sometime too. What promo are you talking about though?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Death, death, DEATH!


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 6, 2009)

So yeah.....Rick Jones.....Ultimate Origins......whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

Preview:  Link


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I figured as much, what's left of the X-men get divided among the remaining books. I'm sure Firestar will reappear sometime too. What promo are you talking about though?


it was in a few issues this month.  basically the wraparound cover to UCSM #1


Kinjishi said:


> So yeah.....Rick Jones.....Ultimate Origins......whatever happened to that guy?



it'll be addressed in UCSM, along with what happened to Kingpin's grandpa.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics Avengers #1 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 6, 2009)

Millar...Ultimates...Nick Fury....*fap fap fap*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 6, 2009)

the first page alone is worth the money.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 6, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> the first page alone is worth the money.



Its Millars way of channeling his frustration at Loeb for fuCKing up his universe. I love it 

Also UCSM preview looks pretty good to. Already liking the new artist


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm still iffy on the art. Spidey looks a bit too.... Cartoony?


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2009)

oh yay! i can start giving a rat's arse about the Ultimate Universe again!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

You know Millar's writing it just by the first page alone.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't it easier to just say ultiverse?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

I have no problem saying "Ultimateverse".


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

if you want to be extra nerdy about it, you can go with *1610*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Or, by She-Hulk's term, the shiny trophy wife.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

full wraparoung cover to UCSM #1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Faces looked so fucked. . .


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

you're face looks so fucked[/olpp]


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2009)

Aunt May looks like a man...

And apparently Kong had both his hands cut off...possibly for thievery


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

Ultimate Comics panel at Chicago CC


Every arc of Ultimate Comics: Avengers will be done by a different artist, to avoid all the crazy delays Ultimates 1 and 2 had.  Leinil Yu will be doing the 2nd arc.  They have already chosen the artists for the 3rd and 4th arc, but they're keeping them secret right now.


Millar hints at new characters on the way:
Ghost Rider
Black Hulk (Banner's Mentor)
Spider (Cannibal Spider-Man)
a new Wasp
a new War Machine


characters who died in Ultimatum won't be coming back (I'm assuming they mean people who drowned, got maimed, blow up, etc. since we all know Thor's coming back, but w/e)


all that stuff about mutant registration and whatnot will be dealed with in UCSM


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> full wraparoung cover to UCSM #1


why's everyone so happy?

ANYway

I plan on going to the chicago comic con tomorrow. Any questions for millar?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

I was rereading Ult. Team-Up again (last time was years ago) and I just realized that the Man-Thing story was done by the guy who did the art for Moore's Swamp Thing

well played Bendis


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Leinil Yu will be doing the 2nd arc.



Oh what the fuck! That better be the Hulk arc.


On USM though... I thought everyone knew what to expect from this artist after USM annual 3.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I was rereading Ult. Team-Up again (last time was years ago) and I just realized that the Man-Thing story was done by the guy who did the art for Moore's Swamp Thing
> 
> well played Bendis



Holy son of a. . . good one!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a confession to make

I liked Ultimatium

*dodges random stuff in order to finish point*

In my mind the Ultimate Universe was supposed to be about a place with no horrendously long back stories to have to get into no storylines have to read etc etc

and it started decently (even though I didn't like Ultimates, I did like the reasoning for it (oh and to this day the way Hitch draws Cap still bugs me))

but then as the individual books spawned and went on their paths they turned into ALL THE FUN STORYARCS you already read 3 times now XTREME AND ULTIMATE

this is a great jumping off point for them the chance to tell new Marvel stories without having to follow up 616 (I'm going to eat these words next month when ULTIMATE DARK REIGN IS ANNOUNCED, see see we do old stories out of order so they are new again)

everything else I'd like to say is listed off here

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Chainer, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite

Posted by:


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

meh, I get it. You kill off the characters that aren't really different from 616 or kill the ones that force writers to do something new with the ultimate universe. Even so, 1) the writing was horrible, 2) I can't see how it makes a good introduction to the Marvel U anymore, and 3) I can't think of any arc of an Ultimate title that was so reliant on past events or convoluted continuity that made it tough to jump into the story.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2009)

it wasn't that it was tough its that it was the SAME GODDAMN STORY


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well there's a right way to do 'ultimate' versions of a story (clone saga) and a wrong way (apocalypse). Seems like it was mostly a writer problem than anything else. And the solution to a problem with writer quality is not to bring in Jeph Loeb.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Finished Ultimatium...last issue...what the fuck was that garbage? I mean the whole shit sucked but that...ugh. Yeah kill off some unimportant characters but killing off main ones for basically shitty reasons? Waste of paper...And then few months/years later they will all return in some dumb fucking way because they were killed in a dumb fucking way. Crappy series, glad it's over.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finished Ultimatium...last issue...what the fuck was that garbage? I mean the whole shit sucked but that...ugh. Yeah kill off some unimportant characters but killing off main ones for basically shitty reasons? Waste of paper...And then few months/years later they will all return in some dumb fucking way because they were killed in a dumb fucking way. Crappy series, glad it's over.


I wanna see a video of the Ultimatum run. DO IT!




And I agree, wtf Cyclopes got fucking owned and no one saw Quicksilver? DIDN'T KNOW THAT FUCK WAS RUNNING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

Ultimate Universe needed saking up? Maybe. Ultimate X-Men and Ultimate Fantastic Four had gotten stale but guess what they canceled those anyway. so no ultimatum needed there.
What else had gotten unbearably shitty? Oh yeah, Supremeverse crossovers and long delayed deaths of Scarlet witch
But what made those? That evil, obnoxious stupid horrible elldrich abomination you call Loeb.
Original story? Hardly. Ultimates 3 was a ripoff of every major event in the past few years and his following work is about how all the mutants die because scarlet witch using a magneto plot device that has been tried twice or thrice allready, one of them, in that verse! The diffrence is, everyone here acted like stupid monkeys ruining all the love and good faith the fans had torwards it.
Finally, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fucking killed Daredevil.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

The requiem was kinda cool for X-men and FF. The art was amazing for both.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

I like it how even the phoenix thought that stupid Deus Ex Machina (was it Hickman's Run?) was retarded.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait Ultimate X-Men is canceled? No more issues? 

My views on Ultimatum in a video review on the series. I usually do game reviews but once in awhile like to talk about comics I read. This one...ugh. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB4NsbPPcYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Wait Ultimate X-Men is canceled? No more issues?
> 
> My views on Ultimatum in a video review on the series. I usually do game reviews but once in awhile like to talk about comics I read. This one...ugh.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB4NsbPPcYc[/YOUTUBE]



BWAHAHAHAH that was awesome ! Yeah when Dr. Doom died I almost screamed "what the fuck". And the writer is the amazingly shitty writer *LOEB*!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Finally, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fucking killed Daredevil.



Eh, ultimate daredevil was a carbon copy of 616's and basically worthless.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> body types




0). USM was sufficiently different from its 616 counterparts in those instances that I was ok with it.  I mean the only thing Clone Sagas had in common was that there were clones.  and Venom/Carnage origins were very different.  Amazing Friends was Bendis having fun.

1). I generally agree with this, but I didn't like how it was done.  I mean Loeb was just pulling crazy amounts of BS.

but yeah, UFF and UXM were becoming a glut on the line.

2). USM has always made the Ultimate universe worth reading and I'm hopeful it will continue likewise.

3). Nick Fury was so on the ball that he pretty much registered everyone before anyone brought it up, also Osborn is dead 

but yeah point taken

4). again I partially agree.  but personally I think certain characters should have been killed off and some didn't die.  but w/e

5). Wolverine wasn't really _that_ important to the overall Ult. U.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wolverine isn't exactly a linchpin in 616 either, he's just really really really really popular.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

I loved wolverine in Ultimate universe, one of my fave members of x-men line. I actually liked most of the X-men in ultimate universe compared to 616.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

Ultimate X-Men got me back into comics after about a decade off of them, largely because of Wolverine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

Millar's Ultimates was what convinced me that the Ultimate line was fucking great.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 10, 2009)

My view, on Ultimate Marvel is aside from Ultimate Spiderman which will allways have solid stories that the only titles I follow are writen by Mark Miller. If it ain't Miller I ain't buying.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Ultimate X-Men got me back into comics after about a decade off of them, largely because of Wolverine.



The only thing I liked about Ultimate Wolverine was that he initially worked for Magneto...then they fucked that up.

Then he left Cyclops for dead so he could be with Jean...then everyone forgot about that.

Then he was Ultimate Storms rebound...but nobody really likes Ultimate Storm.

Then he was Ultimate Cable...but we all knew that was stupid anyways.

Then he fought Ultimate Hulk...for like five fucking years.

Then he became Sentinels in the future because Sue Storm apperently thought it was a goo...wait how can anyone fucking like this guy?

He's like the Kevin Bacon of comics no matter what Universe he is in. It's uncanny. (ba dum tish)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Ultimate X-Men got me back into comics after about a decade off of them, largely because of Wolverine.



I can count all the people on one hand that did not know this


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Then he became Sentinels in the future because Sue Storm apperently thought it was a goo...wait how can anyone fucking like this guy?
> 
> He's like the Kevin Bacon of comics no matter what Universe he is in. It's uncanny. (ba dum tish)



And yet people love him to death and he's still Marvel's second most popular character.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Eh, ultimate daredevil was a carbon copy of 616's and basically worthless.



pre usm ultimate daredevil and ultimate electra are what got me into buying comics


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I think I remember you saying that, but even so... those weren't that amazing or anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

they were life changing for me at the time. with a sore ending


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well hey maybe Elektra will do something interesting now in USM!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

ultimate hand ressurection, go, go, go, go.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's no good, Daredevil's already been replaced!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> The only thing I liked about Ultimate Wolverine was that he initially worked for Magneto...then they fucked that up.
> 
> Then he left Cyclops for dead so he could be with Jean...then everyone forgot about that.
> 
> ...


I actually liked that twist


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

that was the last time uxm was good


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Agreed, apoc arc sucked ass. I couldn't even read it all, I skimmed through most of it. Then the drug arc, what the fuck?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Ultimatest Night!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2009)

OmegaChidori

those bastards at Newsarama read UCSM #1 and UCA #1 before it got released and wrote a review on them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

I still kinda wanna read UCSM but I don't know if I am going to yet. But Jessica is coming back


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2009)

spider man is probably jessica


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> spider man is probably jessica


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 11, 2009)

The problem with that statement is that even if you are wrong...you are right.

God am I seriously the only one who hated Ultimate Clone Saga? I just can't believe it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I wished they didn't do the Clone Saga in Ultimate.

They could have avoided that entire mess of a storyline.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not like it was a mess. I liked it fine.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah clone saga was written really well.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

I loved it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 11, 2009)

It had Werewolf Mary Jane!

It had Doc Ock with Magneto powers!

It had this scene!

Apperently I deleted my pics of this. But it's somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> It had Werewolf Mary Jane!
> 
> It had Doc Ock with Magneto powers!
> 
> ...



Werewolf Mary Jane was the only thing that kept me interested in her. So that one day she might go back to it. But I have been disappointed.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> It had Werewolf Mary Jane!
> 
> It had Doc Ock with Magneto powers!
> 
> ...


I didn't care for that stuff so much either, but it also had a lot of good stuff in it. Aunt May finding out Peter's secret, Nick Fury being a dick then having a sort of moment with Peter, Peter getting back with MJ, bringing Spider-man and the FF closer together, Gwen returning as Carnage, Peter choosing to be Spider-man when he had the option to go back to normal, etc etc etc. 

Just a lot of big stuff for USM is in that arc, and most of it works really really well.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Werewolf Mary Jane was the only thing that kept me interested in her. So that one day she might go back to it. But I have been disappointed.



Agreed. They should do something with her.

Teen pregnancy will work.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Agreed. They should do something with her.
> 
> *Teen pregnancy will work*.



Her be a furry or she dies and Peter does some necrophilia.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2009)

And that's how the Ultimate Zombie Virus was made.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> And that's how the Ultimate Zombie Virus was made.



I almost loled off my chair.


So yes that was how indeed


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2009)

...indeed


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2009)

Baby May Parker eating brains is a Spidergirl series I'd pay money for.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Baby May Parker eating brains is a Spidergirl series I'd pay money for.


Hell to the fuck yes.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

UC Avengers #1 was good.  Not up to Ultimates level just yet, but still blows everything Loeb did out of the water.

UC Spider-Man #1 was good.  but since this is "6 months later", I'm fucking confused by a lot.  but stilll it looks a return to form.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

Bendis interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

Not bad, not bad for Ultimate Avengers' start.

New Cap one-liner:

"What kind of a girl gets taken out by a bomb?"


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 12, 2009)

The bad taste Loeb left is beginning to wash away. I have to admit, I'm not a huge fan of long lost family mumbo-jumbo, but it was still far superior to anything that Loeb has shitted out the past few years.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2009)

Loved the ending to the new ultimate comic, very interesting


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2009)

Now this I can get behind


oh and Stark and Chsss enthusiasts


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2009)

I loved the first Ultimate Comics Spider-man


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 12, 2009)

Bendis is going to have to fill in the gaps, cause a lot has changed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2009)

Red Skull


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for dropping by Dad




[kicks Steve Rodgers out Chopper]


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2009)

Bendis said there will be no flashbacks.  He is pulling a DC year one.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kinjishi said:


> Bendis is going to have to fill in the gaps, cause a lot has changed.



Not really a lot, it's just Ultimate Brand New Day is all.


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 12, 2009)

It just feels good to read Ultimate comics again...and actually _enjoy_ them.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

Ultimate Tony

"I'm just so depressed from the wolverine thing"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

GREAT way to dismiss Loeb's Ultimatum.

Lord knows it should never be revisited again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

so I'm just gonna go ahead and call Kingpin surviving.

I mean Bendis did say that he was going to address Kingpin's grandpa being the 3rd man in Ultimate Origins (by the law of comics if Logan and Nick Fury were experimented on we can assume Fisk was too)


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't bother with Ultimates 3 (past the first issue) or Ultimatum (at all), but I'm assuming Ultimate Comics Avengers is substantially better than either.  I don't really need to know much about either series for it to make sense, do I?  Beyond the barest, "pretty much everyone died," sense I mean.

Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #1 was all kinds of win though.  I'm not as fond of the art as I was of Bagley, but I think it will grow on me, and Bendis certainly has not lost his touch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus the whole Peter and Gwen thing was pleasing to the part of me that felt the devotion to Peter and MJ in the first series was almost missing the point of the Ultimate line.  That's why I really enjoyed Kitty's storyline in that series.  Though ironically, MJ and Peter _not_ being together is now comparable to 616, XD.


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy Ultimate Avengers and the return of Millar's voice to the characters, but it just doesn't feel the same without Hitch.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 13, 2009)

Its like this the 1st part of Marvels Ultimate Comic ended with Ultimatum. You didn't need to read it all you need are the cliff notes: Magneto tried to wipe the human race out 3/4 of the characters died in the process...

Series 2

Ultimate Spiderman
Ultimate Avengers


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2009)

Spider-man

I can smell ultimate spiderman in  this comic
It's there. It's like blood in the water.
I know it. I've been reading it since it first came out.
But why can't I _see_ it?
Why does it feel like a saturday morning CN cartoon?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

It's the cover!


----------



## Deviate (Aug 13, 2009)

Peter Parker looks fine. He actually looks like a 16 year old kid. But as Spider-Man he looks retarded. I miss Bagley, my favorite Spider-Man artist.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Peter Parker looks fine. He actually looks like a 16 year old kid.



He looks like he needs a haircut is what he looks like.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2009)

So was that Ultimate Hood I saw in the new USM? :ho


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope not.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think I'd put it past Bendis though.  He loves that guy.

But yeah, I doubt it.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's Ultimate Shroud. And yeah the hair on the side of his face is too long, looks weird. I recall his hair was shorter in Annual 3 though so I guess it's to show some time has passed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just read Ultimate Avengers. I dont know shit about whats happening in the Ultimate Universe but Id be lying if I said this Avengers comic wasnt the most badass thing ive read this week

Can some one tell me what exactly the Wolverine thing is? That Tony was talking about, or basically tell me what comics it happened in. And what happened to Sam Jackson Fury?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

so when I was in the shop I leafed through the new Marvel Spotlight issue, which mainly focused on the Ult. U.

anyways the roster of Loeb's "New Ultimates" appears to be

Captain America
Hawkeye
Valkyrie
Iron Man
Zarda
Kazar
Shanna
Black Panther

oh and the whole plot will be the return of Thor, as the Ultimates go to Hela to fight Loki, or something



Kinjishi said:


> I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy Ultimate Avengers and *the return of Millar's voice to the characters*, but it just doesn't feel the same without Hitch.



HAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYE
HAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYE
HAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYE HAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYE HAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYEHAWKEYE



			
				typhoon72 said:
			
		

> Can some one tell me what exactly the Wolverine thing is? That Tony was talking about, or basically tell me what comics it happened in. And what happened to Sam Jackson Fury?


Wolverine died at the end of Ultimatum.

also Sam Jackson Fury was on the first page


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2009)

> anyways the roster of Loeb's "New Ultimates" appears to be
> 
> Captain America





> Hawkeye





> Valkyrie





> Iron Man





> Zarda





> Kazar
> Shanna





> Black Panther


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck Loeb's sad excuse of Ultimates.

Millar's Ultimates is the TRUE Ultimates.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 14, 2009)

I love UCSM so much.  I like the way Ultimate G.Stacy looks.  I also like the Hybrid eastern/western art style.  

Bendis did alot in that one issue.  I can't wait to see what Kitty and Kong have been up to


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just going to pretend Loeb's Ultimates doesn't exist =D.  The team doesn't do much for me anyway.


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2009)

So which team is more sloppily thrown together for no reason,
Ultimates or Mighty Avengers?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 14, 2009)

Still Mighty Avengers.  That book was basically, "Hey, we've got a bunch of Avengers-related characters that are not doing anything, why not just put them in the book?"

"Ok, sure."

"Wait a minute.  Quicksilver?  Wasn't he evil again?"

"Yeah, but you can explain that away.  Also, you need to use _her_ so it looks like we still care about the Young Avengers beyond hastily-written event tie-in minis."


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shut up MA is good and you know it.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Ultimates need


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2009)

Just read Ultimate Comics Avengers, what do i have to read to get more of this awesomeness?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ultimates vol 1 and vol 2. NOT vol 3, that is by Loeb. Beware of Loeb.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Ultimates vol 1 and vol 2. NOT vol 3, that is by Loeb. Beware of Loeb.



Thanks, i'm already in the process of "acquiring" it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

don't insult MA by putting.  it in the same sentence as Loebamates


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2009)

I was reading stuff on ultimate shroud and this is what i got



> Ultimate Shroud is set to make his/her debut in Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #1 as a soon to be supporting character. In this version s/he is wearing a red shroud and their face is obscured. Writer Brian Bendis notes that " “We'll be teasing this person. You won't know if they're male or female but it is someone very famous and we'll be revealing their identity in the first arc... This Shroud is very different from the Marvel Universe one. Our Shroud is someone you've seen. They're a survivor of 'Ultimatum' who for some reason feels they can't show their face anymore



i've been racking my brain on who could he be but i got nothing


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

MJ maybe? Because of her gobliny blood?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Ultimates need



Written by Millar.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking MJ too.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh cmon Ultimate Shroud has gotta be Strange.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Strange kind of uses magic.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Which would explain the toughness and strength.

Hell we know he uses strengthening spells from the Ultimate Knights arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't recall that, but there's also the fact that Strange Jr is dead.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Just read UC: Spiderman. Apart from "bobble head" spidey it was pretty good, but wasnt this supposed to be renumbered to "issue 1" because they wanted to attract new readers?
I doubt i would have enjoyed this book if i hadnt read a full summary of the ultimate line beforehand.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't recall that, but there's also the fact that Strange Jr is dead.


Hardly a 'fact' considering someone showed up at the end to 'maybe' ressurrect him (his dad maybe?)

And in the UK arc he gave Ronin a bunch of boosting spells that put him on par with Spiderman in strength and speed and let him take a bullet to the back of the head and walk away.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> don't insult MA by putting.  it in the same sentence as Loebamates



lol sentence fragments
And since when did MA get so many fans?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Written by Millar.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the Scarlett Witch Arc was pretty good to me, so im going to start reading it too.

As for this new ultimate spidey...i think ill pass


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> As for this new ultimate spidey...i think ill pass



things you regret over time


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> lol sentence fragments
> And since when did MA get so many fans?


It's giberrishical nonsense, but it's _competent_ nonsense.

Think of it as the Patriots only with a really good trainer.



typhoon72 said:


> Well the Scarlett Witch Arc was pretty good to me, so im going to start reading it too.
> 
> As for this new ultimate spidey...i think ill pass



Another backwards college graduate.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

People just had to get over the fact that Hank Pym was team leader and realize that it's actually really good, especially when it takes advantage of Hank Pym being leader properly (make fun of him).


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Mighty Avengers has Hercules, therefore it is blessed with so much win that not even Hank Pym can drag it down into a negative.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Hercules and Quicksilver alone can't make up for the combined fail of Hank Pym, US Agent, Vision, Jocasta, and Stature.

Now that Amadeus has left the team has actually gotten worse.

It doesn't help that since the whole thing is just Loki dicking them around for his own purposes makes Pym look like an even bigger moron than before.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Jocasta with Hank Pym is funny though.

KISSING GOD.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Another backwards college graduate.



lmao. I just hate the art in USM I cant get over it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm currently reading the new Ultimate Avengers Issue/series.....Not even finished reading yet but there's one thing that ruined it for me already.

Ultimate Captain America with a parachute? This is the same guy (Version) that proclaimed parachutes were for sissies, or a variation of that, but anyways in the first issue of the Ultimates and storywise give or take 50 years ago he was above parachutes and now he's suddenly playing it safe?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

That ruined it for you? 

Yet him driving a motorcycle out of a building while yelling "WHAT KIND OF GIRL GETS KILLED BY A BOMB?!" (suck it Pym) is just ignored?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Hercules and Quicksilver alone can't make up for the combined fail of Hank Pym, US Agent, Vision, Jocasta, and Stature.
> 
> Now that Amadeus has left the team has actually gotten worse.
> 
> It doesn't help that since the whole thing is just Loki dicking them around for his own purposes makes Pym look like an even bigger moron than before.



I'm so sick of people complaining about the characters in this book. They've all had their entertaining moments, and no character is really bad in the hands of a capable enough writer. I'm just gonna paraphrase it from now on: If you don't like MA because of the characters, you're an idiot.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

No they haven't. 

US Agent is basically Captain America with no character at all (Stan Lee hates the character. That alone should be enough). Jocasta is basically just a robot fangirl who sits around and does nothing besides faun over Pym. Vision is the exact same thing only for Stature. And Stature and Pym basically spend all their time whining. Stature at everyone not trusting her and Pym at everyone not treating him like the BESTEST HERO EVER and not being instantly forgiving of all his many many fuck ups.

They're not entertaining, they're annoying.

So please by all means try and defend those terrible excuses for 'heroes' but they suck. Completely and utterly. Trying to say otherwise makes YOU the idiot.

Hercules and Quicksilver are the only good ones and that's only because of how incredibly well they were handled in Incredible Hercules and X-Factor/Son of M respecfully.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well granted, Stature's only entertaining moment was when Jocasta told her to STFU. Basically, those moments kind of sell the book, stuff like Reed and Tony Stark shutting Hank down. Honestly, it's Dan Slott. He does books that are basically comedies, or action/comedies or whatever. They're funny. You should take the same attitude with MA that you take with Hercules. The whole point of the team is they're a bunch of misfits and screwups trying to redeem themselves. 

And if you look at the book with that attitude and still don't like it, then fine. But just because a book features Hank Pym does not mean the book is automatically horrible, that's what annoys me.


Also, you're right about USAgent, he hasn't done anything and I actually forgot he was on the team. It's not the first time that's happened.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2009)

The point is the characters are only 'interesting' when much better characters are basically telling them that they suck. And that's NOT a good thing.

Let's face it out of the three Avengers book this is the worst period.

The fact of the matter is there's no POINT to MA.  DA is the government team and the NA are the underground heroes and MA is just out to the side doing nothing.

THAT'S why I don't like it (other than Pym being a collossal douche) There's literally no reason at all it should exist.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Why is it a rule that an Avengers book has to be at the center of the current Marvel event? 

I gotta disagree on quality too. Most of the time, the writing on DA and NA just blows. Bendis writes team battles in the absolute worst way possible, and all the characters sound the same in those situations and lots of others. But sometimes you do get a really good issue of those books, like the Osborn focused DA issue where he responded to Clint Barton's media attack. I don't rate one book better than the others. 

Again, the book is about a team of screw ups, and that includes Hercules. Yeah, there's no real A-listers on the team. So what? That makes the book bad? Give me a break. The writer matters so much more than the characters. Just look at Agents of Atlas, or Secret Six.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree the book has no point, it's just them assembling from one apocalipse tuesday to the apocalipse wednesday.
I feel however pretty neutral about it.



typhoon72 said:


> lmao. I just hate the art in USM I cant get over it.



That part I can understand. A little.



Petes12 said:


> I'm so sick of people complaining about the characters in this book. They've all had their entertaining moments, and no character is really bad in the hands of a capable enough writer. I'm just gonna paraphrase it from now on: If you don't like MA because of the characters, you're an idiot.


You have to agree PymXJocasta is six ways disturbing and wrong. Number five in Marvel's unholy reunions.
I really wish there wasn't this self validating jarvis rejecting relationship.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> That ruined it for you?
> 
> Yet him driving a motorcycle out of a building while yelling "WHAT KIND OF GIRL GETS KILLED BY A BOMB?!" (suck it Pym) is just ignored?





Actually, USAgent is one of the few saving graces of MA for me.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

ok I'll admit the roster for MA sucks massive ass.  but Slott makes it readable.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Im not going to lie. I had no fucking idea who US Agent was...and i still dont know who he is. Seems like a Cap Clone


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2009)

So I just read the first 27 issues of Ultimate Spider-Man. 

Not bad.

"You know what, Flash? How about you hop in the ring? And then when you lose - your family can sue his family."

Zing!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> That ruined it for you?
> 
> Yet him driving a motorcycle out of a building while yelling "WHAT KIND OF GIRL GETS KILLED BY A BOMB?!" (suck it Pym) is just ignored?



Not as much ignored as overshadowed by the parachute thing, I was still going  about the motorcycle thing and then the contradiction popped up.

I miss the old Cap who's lines were epic but it doesn't look like we'll be seeing lines like "What do you think this A stand for? France?" in this series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Not as much ignored as overshadowed by the parachute thing, I was still going  about the motorcycle thing and then the contradiction popped up.
> 
> I miss the old Cap who's lines were epic but it doesn't look like we'll be seeing lines like *"What do you think this A stand for? France?" *in this series.



that was the only good line..i found the old cap  annoying to be honest and his"my friends are old now" story boring.

but i enjoyed ultimate avengers


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Just read Spider-man and that was AWESOME!
Who is the guy in red anyway?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2009)

the shroud


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Seriously? 
I thought it was the Hood for a second there.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone already said that the Shroud might be Mary Jane. What if MJ made a deal with MephistoDormammu to become a super hero?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Someone already said that the Shroud might be Mary Jane. What if MJ made a deal with MephistoDormammu to become a super hero?



No I'd rather see that bitch get raped by the Hulk then her becoming a character that I like. Because that opening for the Shroud/Hood/Whatever the hell was awesome.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol. What's wrong with Ult. MJ?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 17, 2009)

Read Ultimates 2. Everyone in that comic was a prick besides Hawkeye and Thor.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Lol. What's wrong with Ult. MJ?



Nothing. I just don't like MJ in any universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Someone already said that the Shroud might be Mary Jane. What if MJ made a deal with MephistoDormammu to become a super hero?



Ghost Rider MJ


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Im not going to lie. I had no fucking idea who US Agent was...and i still dont know who he is. Seems like a Cap Clone



He's an asshole in a cap America uniform. He's an acquired taste.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS ARMOR WARS #3 (of 4)
> Written by WARREN ELLIS
> Penciled by STEVE KURTH
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...








> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #4
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> 
> ...








> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #5
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Aug 19, 2009)

> ULTIMATE COMICS X-MEN #1
> Written by STEPHENIE MEYER
> Pencils & Cover by GREG LAND
> Villain Variant by TBA
> ...



hehehehehe


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol. I almost believed that until I saw "Stephanie Meyer". Where's the art for the cover taken from?


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

I totally believed it.

Through the looking glass indeed.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> He's an asshole in a cap America uniform. He's an acquired taste.



ultimate steve rogers pulls that off much better.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2009)

....you're joking, right?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kilo for the update. Can't wait for USM 2.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Lol. I almost believed that until I saw "Stephanie Meyer". Where's the art for the cover taken from?


It could come from multiple places, Greg Land likes to recycle.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

mow said:


> ....you're joking, right?



People like Ultimate Cap.

Ultimate Cap is a prick.

People don't like USAgent. 


Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> People like Ultimate Cap.
> 
> Ultimate Cap is a prick.
> 
> ...



Don't people like Ultimate Cap 'cause he actually lays a shitkicking on anyone who stands in his way? I've only seen USAgent do... nothing. Nothing except act tough.

Also, Ultimate Cap sucks. 



Gooba said:


> It could come from multiple places, Greg Land likes to recycle.


I'm confused. That UCXM thing is a fake right? As in, not Land art, and no Meyer writing.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's fake, he's just making fun of Land.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> People like Ultimate Cap.
> 
> Ultimate Cap is a prick.
> 
> ...



I wasnt talking about that, I was talking about the unholy abomination that is land and Meyers working on X-men >_< which, thank god, is fake.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's fake, he's just making fun of Land.



Oh, right. God I'm slow sometimes. 

You know, come to think of it(which has killed a good number of brain cells), the Land/Meyer combo could probably give the Liefeld/Loeb competition for shittiest comic. Although L.K.Hamilton probably suits Land's porn art better.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, I think Meyer would be a much better writer than Loeb (probably a better artist than Liefeld too). Meyer at her worst will probably write some shit about an un-dead Wolverine flying through trees, only stoping to fall in love with Kitty.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

> I'm confused. That UCXM thing is a fake right? As in, not Land art, and no Meyer writing.


Right, it is fake, but that is a piece of Land art they used for the fake cover.  I've seen that Wolverine face on a few covers before.


----------



## Slice (Aug 19, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Nah, I think *Meyer would be a much better writer than Loeb* (probably a better artist than Liefeld too). Meyer at her worst will probably write some shit about an un-dead Wolverine flying through trees, only stoping to fall in love with Kitty.



Long Halloween 

Superman for all seasons 


On the other side we have a contestant who once in an interview said that she did not read any vampire stories before writing twilight because she wanted her own input on the subject.

So while Loeb is one of the shittiest writers out there, he has an amazing background with DC; while mrs. Meyer wrote nothing but shit in her short career.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2009)

And that's why she's better.

She's shit who's always been shit.

Loeb's shit who used to be gold.

That's worse.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

gold is a strong word...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Gold fits.

He wrote *Superman For All Seasons*, *Spider-Man: Blue* and *The Long Halloween*


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't like The Long Halloween that much and I didn't read the other 2 :\


----------



## Slice (Aug 19, 2009)

Now i feel silly, i read Spiderman Blue several years ago and liked it. I never seemed to remember it was written by Loeb...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

mow said:


> I wasnt talking about that, I was talking about the unholy abomination that is land and Meyers working on X-men >_< which, thank god, is fake.



I like Land.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

Land can trace fine fine works, Phoenix Endsong is one of my favorite looking comics ever.  The problem is he can only _trace _fine works.

Loeb+Sale = One of the best writers ever behind Neil and Alan.
Loeb by himself = One of the worst writers ever just ahead of... hmmmmm


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Jim Balent?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2009)

Chuck Austin?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 19, 2009)

Carlos Mencia?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Chuck Austin?



yeah this tops Loeb.  I mean even when Loeb was by himself he still wrote halfway decent supes stories, Austen was just fucking crap


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ultimate steve rogers pulls that off much better.



I thought those times he rly acted like a dick, as in the beginning of Gah Lak Tus toward the X-Men and toward Pym, it was OOC. Still you're right, he does pull it off much, much better.



Bergelmir said:


> Also, Ultimate Cap sucks.



You shut your mouth!


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 20, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I thought those times he rly acted like a dick, as in the beginning of Gah Lak Tus toward the X-Men and toward Pym, it was OOC. Still you're right, he does pull it off much, much better.
> 
> 
> 
> You shut your mouth!





I wouldn't hate Ultimate Cap if his character was more than "America Fuck Yeah!!" and "Woe is me, my freinds are all dead or old". Shit gets old after a while.



Also, @Kilo: when did you become a moderator? I only just noticed your screenname is all green and nifty now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

Very, very few writers are worst than Chuck Austen.

Adam Beechen is a special case, because all his *FUCKINGRETARDEDNESSDAMNIT* is limited to a certain character. Everything else he did, like Countdown to Adventure, wasn't that bad.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

ok so in the newest Marvel Spotlight (it was on the rack so I read the interviews I didn't read last time)

The 2nd arc of Ultimate Avengers will be done by Leinil Yu and will be a Hulk centric arc.
Black Hulk is Banner's mentor, a Stephen Hawkins type guy.  So imagine Black Stephen Hawkins becomes a Hulk.
After Ultimatum, Greg Stark began doing weird brain experiments on Bruce Banner, trying to make it so that Bruce is in control when he's the Hulk, apparently backfired and Hulk's has lots of metal in his brain.

3rd arc will be the Blade arc.  all out Vampire invasion.  will include cannibal Spider-Man.

the new Wasp is one of those rocket powered terrorists from Ultimate 2.  they captured her and basically lobotamized her into being on their side.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the new Wasp is one of those rocket powered terrorists from Ultimate 2.  they captured her and basically lobotamized her into being on their side.



wait what **


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah, Nick Fury apparently wipes his ass with the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

I assumed that was Jocasta or something...

And weren't those rocket guys deteriorating because of their powers?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

they have lots of scientists, and they had lots of those rocket guys.  Odds are they would have been able to save one.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

I still think that is some crazy bullshit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

one of the conditions of Millar's return was that he can do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe they rewired her, put the Wasps brainwaves in her and call her Jocasta (that would make sense with what happened in Ultimatum).

But if it is that way i'm a bit dissappointed because i like Jocastas 616 design and i dont like the rocket terrorist look.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

That would make sense.

And believe me, I'm basically on board for whatever Millar does. But what the hell!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

oh yeah and Cannibal Spider-Man looks just like regular Spider-Man but he's Orange/Purple instead of Red/Blue which leads to some awkward moments.

 Millar says he gets introduced eating flesh while driving a tank and reading Ulysses by James Joyce


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2009)

Wonder now that Fury is back if we'll get a scene where he tells Peter what actually happened to his parents


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> one of the conditions of Millar's return was that he can do whatever the fuck he wants.



The best for Millar!


----------



## mow (Aug 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Millar says he gets introduced eating flesh while driving a tank and reading Ulysses by James Joyce



oh, Millar you utter nutter .


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2009)

After i had to check Wikipedia several times while reading UC: SM i now have decided to read the complete run of USM so far. Anything else in Ultimateverse that is a "must read"?

Planning to skip U:XMen entirely and i'm only giving U:FF a try because FF automaticly promises the appearance of Doom.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ultimates 1 and 2. And Ultimate Six is part of the USM story, so don't skip that I guess.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> After i had to check Wikipedia several times while reading UC: SM i now have decided to read the complete run of USM so far. Anything else in Ultimateverse that is a "must read"?
> 
> *Planning to skip U:XMen* entirely and i'm only giving U:FF a try because FF automaticly promises the appearance of Doom.



Ultimate X-men is awesome until u get to the Apocalypse arc


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah. Apocalypse arc was such a let-down.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2009)

UFF with the zombies, those two TPBs are a must-have IMO. Doom at his greatest. Early UFF is great.

I thought Ultimate Vision was a rly nice read too, but it's definitely not the greatest, and it definitely has no baring on anything outside of itself, at least for now.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2009)

Millar's run of UXM plus the Ultimate War mini.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Ult. Iron Man I and II, and Ultimate Daredevil and Electra are great.


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Ultimates 1 and 2. And Ultimate Six is part of the USM story, so don't skip that I guess.





Zen-aku said:


> Ultimate X-men is awesome until u get to the Apocalypse arc





Juggalo said:


> UFF with the zombies, those two TPBs are a must-have IMO. Doom at his greatest. Early UFF is great.
> 
> I thought Ultimate Vision was a rly nice read too





Kilowog said:


> Millar's run of UXM plus the Ultimate War mini.





Blitzomaru said:


> Ult. Iron Man I and II, and Ultimate Daredevil and Electra are great.



Thats it, i'm reading it all 

this will take weeks....


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2009)

donn't read anything with loeb in it, nothing with the second coming of ultimate sinister and nothing in uff past, let me think, the zombies arc.
If you're reading about the ultimate diablo then you've gone too far.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2009)

It's really bad when you can pinpoint the downfall of a universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah. It is a sad thing.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

I still find it hard to believe that stuff was written by the same guy who gave us Lucifer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Everyone has their off days.

It'd be something when someone like Gaiman or Moore has an off-day.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

...metamorpho?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

I doubt Gaiman is trying.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2009)

gaiman not trying is still pretty magical


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

Slice said:


> After i had to check Wikipedia several times while reading UC: SM i now have decided to read the complete run of USM so far. Anything else in Ultimateverse that is a "must read"?
> 
> Planning to skip U:XMen entirely and i'm only giving U:FF a try because FF automaticly promises the appearance of Doom.



i skipped wikipedia, it's never updated on the ultimate universe till WAY after. like everyone is ashamed of what has happened...


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I doubt Gaiman is trying.



Hopefully he's been too busy polishing up a _Marvelman_ pitch and writing an episode of _Doctor Who_ to bother with _Wednesday Comics_.

I live in hope.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #2 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

The return of asian wasp!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

post mortem 

also I like how all the villains post Ultimatum are opportunistic dicks


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The return of asian wasp!



Well, to be fair, everyone looks asian in that image. Even the Thing. Which is impressive in its own way.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

no. incorrect. sorry, too sick to explain why


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 31, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Well, to be fair, everyone looks asian in that image. Even the Thing. Which is impressive in its own way.



Lol, the Thing can close his eyes right? or did someone forget that? 





Petes12 said:


> no. incorrect. sorry, too sick to explain why



Um what?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was incredibly sick and was just about to basically collapse in bed as I typed that. 

I didn't think anyone else looked asian.


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

That picture is all kinds of strange, i mean Thor looks dead, Thing looks totally wasted (did not want to say stoned), the Wasp does indeed look asian, Sue looks exactly like i would like to see her in my room , and Spideys eyes still take up 80% of his head.

This needs another artist asap. (not that its bad, i just dont like the style)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

/reads UCSM #2

seriously, *what the fuck happened* during the timeskip?



also according to Millar he wanted UCA to be bimonthly to make up for Ultimates' schedule but the editors said no, despite him already having most of the scripts and Leinil actually being mostly done with his arc and the 3rd arc is starting to get pencilled.


----------



## Okkervil River (Sep 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> /reads UCSM #2
> 
> seriously, *what the fuck happened* during the timeskip?



The Ultimate Universe became relevant again, apparently.

Seriously, loving UCSM.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> /reads UCSM #2
> 
> seriously, *what the fuck happened* during the timeskip?
> 
> ...



wait... so how often is it coming out then?


----------



## Slice (Sep 3, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> wait... so how often is it coming out then?





Kilowog said:


> also according to Millar he w*anted UCA to be bimonthly* to make up for Ultimates' schedule *but the editors said no*, despite him already having most of the scripts and Leinil actually being mostly done with his arc and the 3rd arc is starting to get pencilled.



If i had to take a wild guess i would say monthly as usual


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2009)

can't one up superfag jeph loeb now can he


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #2 preview_ 

















"Oh stop whinning" 

also wait, Tony was telling the truth when he said the Wolverine thing depressed him?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 4, 2009)

I weep many tears of joy at seeing Hawkeye back to being Hawkeye


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone else think that was emo of cap?


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2009)

^wtfno
emo of tony, ya


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to see Steve acting like...well Steve...jesus christ is my Ultimate Universe back??


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm, so according to Cho.  the cover to New Ultimates #1 is the biggest thing he's ever worked on.  he's spent over a month pencilling and inking and the page he's drawing it on is bigger than his bed.

I'm not a big fan of Cho, but that's kinda neat


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 7, 2009)

WTF happened with Kong. The dude went from being badass to a emo-kid with his jeans being too tight and a matching purple mohawk


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

I dunno if I'd ever have described him as badass. 

Maybe it's because he broke up with kitty.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 8, 2009)

i just realized, what ever happened to Tony's Brain Tumor?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2009)

all that alcohol Loeb reduced his character to dehidrated it into a raisin


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I dunno if I'd ever have described him as badass.
> 
> Maybe it's because he broke up with kitty.



Designwise he went from kid Bendis to kiddoutahere.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2009)

Project "read the entire Ultimate line" - progress so far:

Ultimate FF - Done - started out really good, then lost its pace and ended mediocre.
Ultimates 1 - Done - High quality read, why did i not pick this up earlier?
Ultimate X-Men - Halfway through - started a bit lame but is picking up speed now.

Everything else - not started yet


So far i am pleasantly surprised by the "ultimate" take on things, only things i did not like were the overall drop in quality of FF and the lack of DOOM. Why do they need to get rid of someone that awesome by dumping him in the zombieverse?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> i just realized, what ever happened to Tony's Brain Tumor?



He could live 5 years, it's been maybe 1 year in the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Slice said:


> Project "read the entire Ultimate line" - progress so far:
> 
> Ultimate FF - Done - started out really good, then lost its pace and ended mediocre.
> Ultimates 1 - Done - High quality read, why did i not pick this up earlier?
> ...



No, this is part of Millars masterplan. He foresaw the Fail that is Loeb and decided to rescue Doom. Instead of spending his days in the Ultimate Universe Millar sent him of the zombieverse. So all the shit Doom had to endure during Ultimatium and Ultimates 3 were all inflicted on some Doombot....
Real Doom will return at Millars hand and he will be Bad-Ass


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

> *Ultimate X-Men -* Halfway through - *started a bit lame* but is picking up speed now.


what         ?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't like it at first either, actually.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what         ?



The first two arcs just did not feel different at all. It was 616 with some minor tweaks all over again. Also i had to get used to some of the character designs.

After finishing X-Men i will read all the "mini events" and then Ultimate Spiderman (saving the best until the end).  But right now i can allready understand the hate Loeb got for destroying this universe.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you're forgetting Ultimates 2.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

oh and Ultimate Six and War *must *be read in the middle of USM and UXM respectively.





> The first two arcs just did not feel different at all. *It was 616 with some minor tweaks* all over again.


Millar had actually never read an X-Men book in his entire life before they said "hey want to do UXM?".  so he fast forwarded through the first 2 movies and then wrote what he assumed would be a good X-Men story.


true story.


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2009)

I love Millar XD


----------



## Sannom (Sep 9, 2009)

> oh and Ultimate Six and War must be read in the middle of USM and UXM respectively.



Perhaps that he is doing the whole thing with the hardcovers? In that case, he's covered, Ultimate War and Ultimate Six were collected in chronological order in the USM HC 5 (that makes it one big feast for a fan of Doc Ock) and UXM HC 3 if memory serves.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

From that, I'm expecting some other Ultimate Marvel omnibus that's weirdly named to collect that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2009)

oh in an interview Jeph Loeb mentioned Arthur Adams (covers on first arc of iHerc, some pages in Rulk) among the list of creators working on the new Ultimate comics line.  Which leads me believe he's doing an arc of UCA but Loeb wasn't watching what he said.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 9, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He could live 5 years, it's been maybe 1 year in the Ultimate Universe.



no it hasn't, well.. idk, Ultimates 2 took place a year after U1part 2,
and U1prt2 took place six months after prt1
but um yeah idk
maybe we should work on the 'timeline' 
ideakunz


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Millar had actually never read an X-Men book in his entire life before they said "hey want to do UXM?".  so he fast forwarded through the first 2 movies and then wrote what he assumed would be a good X-Men story.
> 
> 
> true story.



Then, i am impressed. I thought it was mirroring the team setup and storyline on purpose (Marvel girl, "pre blue fur" Beast, Iceman, Cyclops vs Magneto).

Things i still dont like are the design of Jean and Iceman.



Majin Dan said:


> maybe we should work on the 'timeline'



Now that is some detailed information given here


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Millar had actually never read an X-Men book in his entire life before they said "hey want to do UXM?".  so he fast forwarded through the first 2 movies and then wrote what he assumed would be a good X-Men story.
> 
> 
> true story.



And Loeb has reportedly read like nearly every superhero comic ever. There's a moral in there.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 9, 2009)

Slice said:


> Then, i am impressed. I thought it was mirroring the team setup and storyline on purpose (Marvel girl, "pre blue fur" Beast, Iceman, Cyclops vs Magneto).
> 
> Things i still dont like are the design of Jean and Iceman.
> 
> ...



I liked short haired slutty Jean. And I hated how they slowly turned her into the X-Men Evolution version of Jean Grey. Yeah they had a Phoenix but she had no bawls.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Red Skull's origin  

also

Fury: "Hawkeye is the only cool one anyway "


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, save his stint in the comic that never existed.

Of course, it never existed.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics Armor Wars #1 preview_ 



















Warren Ellis + Tony Stark = gold


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 10, 2009)

UCA: #2 was the shit. Cap's son is a weirdo...

^ I hate that damn Iron Man suit, I cant even take it seriously


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh, since when has Tony had an older brother? I don't remember him ever in Ult. Iron Man 1 or 2...


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2009)

Tony Stark keeps being my favorite thing ever.



Blitzomaru said:


> Uh, since when has Tony had an older brother? I don't remember him ever in Ult. Iron Man 1 or 2...



Since, uh.... SURPRISE!!


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 10, 2009)

We're the second issue and I'm still very much intrigued.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

older brother, assume he was in school or something.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 10, 2009)

It's just part of that whole 'Millar gets to do whatever the fuck he wants' deal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

*THIS *is how Ultimates 3 should have been written.

By Millar, and ONLY by Millar.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 12, 2009)

2 Issues sofar and the Red Skull concept actually works. I was always convinced that the dude needed to be German and Nazi for him to be Caps enemy/rival/equal etc. But once again props to Millar....
"By the time he was fourteen, he had already outclassed his dad and almost every possible way".......This line alone makes me think that we will be seeing some hardcore action from Skull that only Millar can deliver


----------



## mow (Sep 13, 2009)

^ totally man, plus a showdown between Dr. Starks and Mr. Starks 

ELLIS in Ult. Marvel


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 13, 2009)

FCK YEARGH! I may be gettin my Ultimate deadpool one shot published!
and if it all goes well I may get my series on!

plz ppl buy it! support meeeee!


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2009)

^say wat say wat


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

ok in a recent issue of Wizard it's been revealed that:

Bendis will be Ultimizing most of the original villains from the 1967 Spider-Man series, yes the ones that were so stupid they were awesome.

Punisher and Ghost Rider are Avengers in the Hulk arc.
Wolverine will be in the Dracula arc (not explained, he just said "Wolverine is in the vampire arc")


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok in a recent issue of Wizard it's been revealed that:
> 
> Bendis will be Ultimizing most of the original villains from the 1967 Spider-Man series, yes the ones that were so stupid they were awesome.
> 
> ...



Just let him be dead, try to revive the Ultimate X -Men line with out him being on every damn graphic novel cover, just try it guys you can do it


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok in a recent issue of Wizard it's been revealed that:
> 
> Bendis will be Ultimizing most of the original villains from the 1967 Spider-Man series, yes the ones that were so stupid they were awesome.
> 
> ...



Dracula arc!! Man, that brings back the Captain Britain sadness. 

I can't wait to see the Ultimized Ghost Rider.  Been waiting for this one for a while.


----------



## Sannom (Sep 15, 2009)

> Bendis will be Ultimizing most of the original villains from the 1967 Spider-Man series, yes the ones that were so stupid they were awesome.



You sure of that? I heard he was going to Ultimatize one of those villains that he particularly liked, not the whole roster!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2009)

A wolverine vampire?


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 15, 2009)

A vampire whose teeth go *snikt* like wolverines claws.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

Sannom said:


> You sure of that? I heard he was going to Ultimatize one of those villains that he particularly liked, not the whole roster!


you get what I meant


Petes12 said:


> A wolverine vampire?



that kinda fits.  Millar and co. said no one would be coming back to life from Ultimatum, vampires count as dead.  also magic would explain away complaints of "they said he was permanently gone"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you get what I meant
> 
> 
> that kinda fits.  Millar and co. said no one would be coming back to life from Ultimatum, vampires count as dead.  also *magic *


Full stop.  Ah, now I get it.  Thanks Q


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

this was pretty neat.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Armor Wars wins page of the week, I think, for Iron Man's comment about censoring language. 

I really really really really wish Ellis could just take over Ultimates from Loeb. And then we'd have a Millar series, USM, and Ellis minis all the time.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

^ 123 the above.

I mean, Tony _is_ Ellis. He's perfect as a writer for the character. He's just channeling himself into the dialogue:



			
				Tony said:
			
		

> Well the Stark Manhattan office is still standing. So glad I consulted with the Archigra people of design:"Image building in a place for meditation on the future that also has to contain a fusion reactor on a high-gravity world near an asteroid belt" I said to them.
> 
> I mean, obviously I was so drunk that I couldn't move without medical assistance, but still...



Brilliant.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ultimate Tony Stark especially. What the hell was Marvel thinking when they made him sober in 616 anyway?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

They were probably thinking that comics would influence young minds. So they needed their more popular characters to walk the straigh and narrow.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

And of course Demon in the Bottle is apparently a good story or something, so it sticks. I know. I was just kidding really, but I _do_ like Tony Stark completely shitfaced.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

Tony - Adberg scotch = pansy 

On a side note; Adberg single malt scotch is the greatest alcoholic achievement known to man. If you ever find yourself next to a bottle marvel at it's awe as you drink up. It's made of the collected morning dew off angel's nipples.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, this Ultimate Tony is pretty cool but "brain body" Tony is my fav.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Tony - Adberg scotch = pansy
> 
> On a side note; Adberg single malt scotch is the greatest alcoholic achievement known to man. If you ever find yourself next to a bottle marvel at it's awe as you drink up. It's made of the collected morning dew off angel's nipples.



I think you mean *Ardbeg *I have several Ardbeg scotches and while the Ten year is probably my fav cause it's cost to taste ratio is supurb, it's definitly not the best scotch out there.




I MUCH rather the 21 Balvenie Portwood but that's just my preference. 



Here are some of my scotches for the tasting party I had last winter.



/end awesome off topic post.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope you realise that you are now my fav member ever. Haven't tried the 21 Balvenie Portwood before, but that shall soon change. I see Bushmills malt, i see win.

Good scotch is the bombdiggity.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 18, 2009)

Macallan and Lagavulin round out my top 3 fav brands.

The 21 portwood is complex but soooo smooth I find it pretty sweet (from the port cask) for a scotch which is a nice change.

cheers!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS ARMOR WARS #4 (of 4)
> Written by WARREN ELLIS
> Penciled by STEVE KURTH
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #5
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO*
> It’s an all out super hero throw-down! Captain America and The Avengers face-off as the dreaded Red Skull plots universal mayhem! How will Fury’s death squad cope with the legend and his son? The world as we know it is on the line! Join superstars MARK MILLAR and CARLOS PACHECO for the next mind-blowing chapter!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #5
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> It’s the knock-out drag-out you've all been waiting for! Spider-Man versus Mysterio!! Who will team up with Spidey to save the day? And will they get there in time?? Another rockin’ chapter of the all new ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN, from the hotshot team-up of BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS and DAVID LAFUENTE .
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2009)

Are there any plans for an Ult. Ironman after the mini is completed?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2009)

I love this.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

I've always wondered, it seems the general population hates Ironman's suit in ultimate universe, especially helmet. So is this true, em I the only one on here who likes it?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually like it, it looks more realistically bulky. But sometimes the helmet rubs me the wrong way, it can make the suit look kind of like a toy or something.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> I think you mean *Ardbeg *I have several Ardbeg scotches and while the Ten year is probably my fav cause it's cost to taste ratio is supurb, it's definitly not the best scotch out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried Skittle Infused Vodka? i tried to make it once, didn't have enough skittles 


Also... for a second there i was like
"who's the chick in Spiderman's Mask?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I usually like it, it looks more realistically bulky. But sometimes the helmet rubs me the wrong way, it can make the suit look kind of like a toy or something.



What he said.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Why the fuck is everything $3.99!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I usually like it, it looks more realistically bulky. But sometimes the helmet rubs me the wrong way, it can make the suit look kind of like a toy or something.



I get that, i dunno for some reason really like the design. As for looking like a toy, all iron man suits did for me, lol.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 21, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Why the fuck is everything $3.99!



Disney? Recession? IDK


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Why the fuck is everything $3.99!



Maybe you should ask this guy:


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks nothing like Quesada.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2009)

5? I'm on usm 2!


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> 5? I'm on usm 2!



agreed i was about to say what happened to 3 and 4 lol


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

solicits are always 3 months in advance...


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2009)

Just so you know that you will have to wait for months to finally read it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

well solicits aren't for us, they're for LCS owners so they can select what they want to buy


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

They're for us now too.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah....I've learned never to read those sollicits again. I just look at the covers and thats it. I remember during Ultimate Clone Saga I eagerly awaited those sollicits and pretty much spoiled a lot for myself which made the entire saga lose some of it awesomeness in hindsight 

But also looking at covers can spoil a lot. Cover of Daredevil #501 also kinda ruined the mood for me. Just by looking at the cover I knew that DD would be leading Hand


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

not for us at all, really just a courtesy.  Ex.  E3 is not a con, it's a trade show, only for investors.  They only let in magazines and websites to make people shut up.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2009)

So I apparently missed the first issue of Ultimate Spider-man's relaunch, and just read issue two. Can somebody tell me why Peter's dating Gwen's clone.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not for us at all, really just a courtesy.  Ex.  E3 is not a con, it's a trade show, only for investors.  They only let in magazines and websites to make people shut up.



Both E3 and solicits are basically a form of advertising now.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 2, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> So I apparently missed the first issue of Ultimate Spider-man's relaunch, and just read issue two. Can somebody tell me why Peter's dating Gwen's clone.



No reason was given, And isn't she the real gwen?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2009)

Hellion said:


> No reason was given, And isn't she the real gwen?



Carnage killed the real Gwen. Then Doc Ock cloned Gwen while splicing her dna with Carnage's(or some shit like that). And then Venom absorbed all the Carnage dna from Gwen, leaving her as a normal human being.


----------



## Sannom (Oct 2, 2009)

> No reason was given, And isn't she the real gwen?



It's... complicated. She is not a clone because in this universe, there is always a difference between the clone and the original, but in her case, there is absolutely no difference, on any definable genetic level. And her memories and personnality ARE those of Gwen Stacy, so there was nothing to say that she was'nt Gwen Stacy. Except that, you know, she died.

We also still don't know how Octavius came to have samples of the Carnage symbiote, and why the symbiote specifically started to imitate Gwen and not one of his other victims. It's so blurry that I believe they actually took Gwen's original body that still had some remnants of the symbiote in it, and the remnants bonded completely with her body, regenerating it and bringing some stability to the symbiote.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #3 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> They're for us now too.


I liken solicits to hardcore raiding in in an MMO.  You get to burn through and crituique the content at a bleeding edge rate.  Grats for you.  Guess what your trade off is?  Having to wait around for the rest of us to catch up.  I like to see it when I see it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 2, 2009)

That art is kind of tragic.   

What are they thinking?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2009)

Hellion said:


> No reason was given, And isn't she the real gwen?



That's kinda bad...I hope they explain it in a later issue, another question why did Kitty break up with Kong. I also thought Flash had mellowed down, why is he being a jackass again.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's 6 months later. We're just assuming they moved on in their relationships and had break-ups or whatever. That's pretty normal... I don't see why we need to have a flashback to _yet another_ break up between Peter and MJ.


----------



## Sannom (Oct 2, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:
			
		

> I also thought Flash had mellowed down, why is he being a jackass again.



We thought he had mellowed down after Gwen's death, but the Silver Sable arc wasn't really in his favor, and he definitely got worse in the Death of a Goblin arc, where he made racists comments about Kitty. Even Kong couldn't take it anymore, that speaks volumes! And now, as a logical continuation of this, he has turned into "Wraith Junior".

I think the impression that he had mellowed down came from his character in the 616 universe, we expected the same kind of "growing up" for him, but in fact he never really changed.



			
				Emperor Joker said:
			
		

> That's kinda bad...I hope they explain it in a later issue



Well, like *Petes12* said, we don't really need a big explanation about that : Gwen is a really smart, attractive and nice girl, it is not really surprising that Peter could date her. But I agree that I would like to know the reason why Peter and MJ broke up (it was probably not nice, given that she still seems to be angry at Peter) and how Peter came to consider Gwen as a possible girlfriend when he said that she was almost like a sister to him.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2009)

It's a lol. While I for once hail the opurtunity I never had to see Peter with Gwen Stacy, and truly know what it means to the mythos, honnestly, it's peter and mj I wanna buy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

IMO, it would have been something new if MJ was the one who died instead of Gwen Stacy.

THAT would be one heck of a change that makes Ultimate Spidey different from 616 Spider-Man.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2009)

Only to eventually be restored through the Carnage/Venom thing?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

Ultimate X by Loeb


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

HUGE New Ultimates spread



I'm not a fan of Cho, but damn that is neat


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> HUGE New Ultimates spread
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of Cho, but damn that is neat



Hey the chics are back... but they're not as sexy anymore... 

actually i like how everyone seems to be in a battle ready pose, except for Cap, he's just kinda:
"hey, 'sup? Looks like i'm back in 616, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know who that muscular black-haired chick is to the bottom-left of Valkyrie?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2009)

So Loeb has run of mainstream marvel stuff to rip off and now he's ripping off previous ultimate stories?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow that spread just angers me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

Not again. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

wait, so Loeb is doing_ two_ Ultimate titles now?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> wait, so Loeb is doing_ two_ Ultimate titles now?



... 

He just seems to fail upwards, doesn't he?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS ENEMY #1 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #6
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> Mysterio has had just about enough of Spider-Man, so he sends in the ULTIMATE SPIDER-SLAYER…and sends it right to Peter Parker’s school! All this and the mystery of the Shroud is finally revealed!! Join rockstars BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS and DAVID LAFUENTE as we swing into the final chapter of this thrilling arc!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2009)

That spider slayer looks kinda retarded. I miss the old USM art.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

Mcguinness does his take on Sue's porn face!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 18, 2009)

Ed Mcguinness can draw characters who don't look like their on super steroids? Wow. I might not hate his art so much now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, but now they all look like preteens. :/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Yeah, but now they all look like preteens. :/



And them actually looking closer to their age is bad how?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2009)

Aren't all of those character around eighteen years old?


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Yeah, but now they all look like preteens. :/



That's not my problem, my problem is that the art is shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2009)

it looks like leapfrog


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

All I ask out of my comics are some good art, really.

I'll even take a mediocre story if the art is good enough.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's just the cover, McGuinness didn't do the interiors.


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2009)

That cover does look like its made for a sequel to "X-Babies" called "10 years later".

And DAMN YOU GREG LAND for making me see Sue "Porn Face" Storm whenever someone draws her with an open mouth :rage


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

I like McGuiness 



ghstwrld said:


> Aren't all of those character around eighteen years old?



Ben is.  The rest are all about 15-16


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sue's older isn't she?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah, but not more than 18.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2009)

She's older than Johny


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

Johnny should be 15/16.   so that makes her about 17/18


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well then he was retconned into that age, cus he was a senior previously in USM


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

age is comics are like the boos in a mario game, they move when you're not looking


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2009)

mow said:


> That's not my problem, my problem is that the art is shit.



Well, yeah, there's that too.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #3 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

RHODEY'S STILL CANON?! 




*edit
I wonder if he's still  a super genius.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 21, 2009)

Well as long as Loeb isn't writing him. IF he was, we'd be lucky if he stayed black....


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #3 preview_



But but.... why is spidey on the cover?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Armor Wars #2 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

loved the ultimately dated references


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

due to a printing error all copies of Armor Wars #2 were sent back.  the entire run is being reprinted.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #4 preview_


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2009)

Apparently the Ultimate Verse never had a Guiliani. Or maybe this Hood guy is Guiliani. No firearms in my city, punkass!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm pretty almost certain Shroud is Kitty.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

everything in the new UCA was awesome.

Dr. Stark's dickishness
BW/Fury moment
red wasp
nerd hulk
Spider

Rhodie's fucking transformer armor


Majin Dan said:


> But but.... why is spidey on the cover?



congratulations on being color blind


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> congratulations on being color blind


What's color blindness have to do with anything?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

his costume is orange/purple not red/blue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you read a crappy scan or something? That's red and blue.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

no, he's orange and purple.  I read the actual issue on paper, plus millar and pacheco both say he is.

but then again I do have trouble distinquishing tones of blue so I can never tell what's purple unless I stare at it for a long time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Heh. Any guesses on who "Spidey" really is?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

according to Millar his codename is simply *The Spider*, he has a taste for human flesh and is very, very well educated (Millar said the book he's reading is Ulysses by James Joyce, but the colorists likely glosses over the words on the book)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder who he drives people to suicide.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

he probably just talks to them and picks them apart at the seams.

also "I'm sending you to Bob Hope, Grandpa"


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 30, 2009)

Someone needs to PM me and say where to read Marvel in internet


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

google is your friend


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> google is your friend



So you search every time you want to read again at google?

well...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

I heard marvel.com has digicomics these days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> So you search every time you want to read again at google?
> 
> well...



Posted this a while ago. Hope it helps. 


LIL_M0 said:


> Great thread! Here's the website I use.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no, he's orange and purple.  I read the actual issue on paper, plus millar and pacheco both say he is.
> 
> but then again I do have trouble distinquishing tones of blue so I can never tell what's purple unless I stare at it for a long time.



I have 0 eyesight problems, and while it's orange and purple the colors are close enough that you could think it's just a shading or lighting thing. I didn't realize his costume was supposed to be any different from Spider-man's when I read it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2009)

OMFG Rodey is Transformer . I almost came when I saw that panel followed by that double spread


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

And btw this issue was great, really felt like a return to Ultimates form. I don't think I like Dr. Stark much but the rest was great.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Stark is an asshat


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And btw this issue was great, really felt like a return to Ultimates form. I don't think I like Dr. Stark much but the rest was great.



Wut, why the Dr Stark hate 
He was awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> Wut, why the Dr Stark hate
> He was awesome



Indeed.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

1) I'd rather have Tony Stark in the book. It's starting to look like after Ellis' mini ends, Tony will be confined to Loeb's comic 

2) the idea of Tony having a brother we never saw before who's apparently so much smarter than Tony is doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

The repulsor gun...


----------



## mow (Oct 30, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Dr. Stark is an asshat



Why I love him pek.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Modok.


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> congratulations on being color blind



Considering Hulk there has a shade of green that turns to grey near his waistband, and Hawkeye has a different shade of purple then the usual one we see on him... what are you talking about?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 31, 2009)

Did anyone else crack up at the fact that Gregory Stark's Spiderman can kill with his banter? That was a pretty great bit to the Ultimate Avengers issue.


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 5, 2009)

i thought that was interesting, wonder who he is tho, and why Spiderman?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2009)

probably another clone


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2009)

why is tony stark related to Daniel Craig?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Why does Bendis write Ultimate Spidey so well but his other books now are just so........_not good_?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

Let's take a look at some of Bendis' _really_ good comics.

Daredevil, Powers, Alias, Jinx, Pulse, Torso


Behold, a pattern emerges


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

the art is killing me though


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Bendis + powers + scope == not good?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

not "= not good", just that it's more difficult for him to pull off.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the art is killing me though



I don't mind the art so much now.  At first I was like, "Wtf is this shit?"  But now I like the way he draws Gwen and MJ, actually.  Still think Peter looks kind of ridiculous, but not to the point where it detracts from the comic for me anymore.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

Peter looks like a preteen girl.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> I don't mind the art so much now.  At first I was like, "Wtf is this shit?"  But now I like the way he draws Gwen and MJ, actually.  Still think Peter looks kind of ridiculous, but not to the point where it detracts from the comic for me anymore.



Agreed I like how the girl are drawn, but Peter especially in costume looks wierd.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Let's take a look at some of Bendis' _really_ good comics.
> 
> Daredevil, Powers, Alias, Jinx, Pulse, Torso
> 
> ...



It was a rhetorical question, poozer



Banhammer said:


> the art is killing me though



I think the arts fine. I'm glad that Ultimate Spidey is the one Marvel book where they've always had a relative 'childish' tone to the art, at least they look their ages and are not DDs in bikinis all the time 

Or porn faces


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was a rhetorical question, poozer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no they look thrteen. Even tough usm has almost ten years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Think for a second

Just because it's been going on for 10 years doesn't mean 10 years has passed in the actual universe


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> no they look thrteen. Even tough usm has almost ten years



Actually in story it's only been about a year and a half apparently from what Kilowog said a while back. Which is weird considering how many times Shocker's been arrested.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm aware of what they want it to be, but you can't just say "comic book" to the post nineties world. And make them look like children. After this much continuity, and after ultimatum, and bnd they should be making usm for the fans. For tweeber parker there's allready eighty difrent cartoons


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

You're right

Teenagers that are still in high-school should look like they're middle aged. I'm going to rant at Bendis for nor giving Gwen, MJ and Kitty DD and bikinis. What a douchebag

Seriously


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think the arts fine. I'm glad that Ultimate Spidey is the one Marvel book where they've always had a relative 'childish' tone to the art, at least they look their ages and are not DDs in bikinis all the time



I don't know that I'd ever characterize Bagley or Immonen's art as "childish," either in tone or execution.  Sure the teenager characters were relatively realistically endowed, but, well . . . there's still Black Cat.  It's still Marvel Comics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Childish is a bad word to use, my mistake


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

younger audience


omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're right
> 
> Teenagers that are still in high-school should look like they're middle aged. I'm going to rant at Bendis for nor giving Gwen, MJ and Kitty DD and bikinis. What a douchebag
> 
> Seriously



You know perfectly well that that isn't what I said, no need to pout.
 I'm not asking for them to give me aunt may, but these kids who've been 16 for ten years now, enjoy a thirten year old look. All the things mj says, al the plot, it jus dosen't seem believable with so very yping looking kids. Like they don't know what they're talking about. When MJ speaks I cloe my eyes and pretend imonen just drew that and it feels so mcuh better

And you know you do it too...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

A 16 year old ages so much in a year


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2009)

shut up ban the art is good. it doesnt have to be super realistic. i like it therefore you're wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

hey, I'm willing to accept other people liking i, omglpp just jumped on me for it.


Sorry pew but a sixteen year old over ten years shouldn't age backwards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

I like how you say different things


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

hey I'm willing to acept some people like it the same way I'm not willing to accept people like turtleman.
I'm just exposing why I don't since you seem to be so keen on me being wrong about it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

You jumping up and down over how someone draws a character

You do realize how ridiculous that is? Why don't you piss yourself over Ultimate F4 or X-Men where everyone is drawn as an adult when 90% of them as teenagers?

Or are you not used to people being drawn _slightly younger than they are meant to be_?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2009)

I actually hated that about UF4, especially Land's shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

It's not his fault that he couldn't find much teenager porn to trace


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was a rhetorical question, poozer



I see this question asked too many in a serious fashion I can no longer tell.





Emperor Joker said:


> Actually in story it's only been about a year and a half apparently from what Kilowog said a while back. Which is weird considering how many times Shocker's been arrested.



bendis said in an interview everything from USM 1 to Ultimatum has been one long year.  Pete is either 16 already (due to timeskip) or will be turning it very soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

But _*I*_ asked it

poozer be turning senile


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2009)

I actually think his Avengers stuff is improving. But he's really gotta tone down the bendis dialogue sometimes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

It's even worse when the team acts so differently to each other in every single book


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But _*I*_ asked it
> 
> poozer be turning senile


which is odd since you're older than me 


Petes12 said:


> I actually think his Avengers stuff is improving. But he's really gotta town down the bendis dialogue sometimes.



indeed.  I mean his Mighty was an abortion, but I'm personally liking Dark Avengers a lot.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2009)

also gwen stacy looks like lady gaga

And bendis admits mighty was unfortunate but he stood by them and tried to give meaning to his stories.

Unlike smeph shmoeb


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2009)

What did Low-ebb have to do with MA? or did I take a wrong turn trying to follow this convo?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2009)

He was asked what he felt about what loeb did to the ultimate universe. He said it was horrible, but hey, he wrote a horrible book too(ma) and what mattered is that he stuck to the comitment of working with the mess he made


or something like that


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2009)

bendis said loeb's work was horrible? i dont believe you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2009)

I want a source on that as well


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> bendis said loeb's work was horrible? i dont believe you.



not with so many wods, but that's wat I refused not to hear.

He also said the reason why ultimatum was a big sucess was not because of loeb's tent but because people treat comics much the same way they treat their football team. Even when they suck, and they yell "noo, what the fuck are you doing! someone get this coach out!" they will still stand by them because hey're their team


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2009)

what a stupid assumption to make


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

That people will stick with their characters even when the book is bad? I think there's a lot of truth to that. Obviously not everyone will, but a lot of people.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2009)

I stuck through with Spidey


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> what a stupid assumption to make


You serious?  Like...do you not know comic fans?


----------



## mootz (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Land's work on UF4

I like pretty pictures


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

you liked masturbating to susan storm, and maybe a little to namor.


----------



## mootz (Nov 9, 2009)

He did look like a male model.

For me its not like I am looking for realism or anything I just want to see stuff thats nice on the eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

nice on the eyes did not came to mind when i think of ultimate frightfull four


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

mootz said:


> He did look like a male model.
> 
> For me its not like I am looking for realism or anything I just want to see stuff thats nice on the eyes.



How you found that nice on the eyes is tough for me to understand. I cringed everytime I saw another out of place panel that was clearly traced because the emotion and character just doesn't match what's going on. 

Read Ultimates 1 and 2, if you haven't, and you can see the difference between a real artist striving for that realistic cinematic look, and a hack like Land.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

well you have to admit Doom Vs Zombies was the second most epic moment in the ultimate universe

Of course, Doom dosen't need anyone's help to be awesome but still


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

No I don't have to admit that because it was nowhere near epic.


----------



## mootz (Nov 9, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> How you found that nice on the eyes is tough for me to understand. I cringed everytime I saw another out of place panel that was clearly traced because the emotion and character just doesn't match what's going on.
> 
> Read Ultimates 1 and 2, if you haven't, and you can see the difference between a real artist striving for that realistic cinematic look, and a hack like Land.



While I value your opinion, Mr. 12, I can't exactly change the way I think. You see I am not quite a connoisseur like yourself and many of the people here and dont care about panel placement as long as I like the story and can follow the action. 

Though you are right about Ultimates 1 and 2 being more awesome!



Banhammer said:


> well you have to admit Doom Vs Zombies was the second most epic moment in the ultimate universe
> 
> Of course, Doom dosen't need anyone's help to be awesome but still



What is the first best?


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember I read UFF until I realized I didn't care at all about what was going on and couldn't believe Mike Carey was writing it, and then I stopped.  That pretty much summarizes my experience with all of the Ultimate Universe except USM.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

> What is the first best?



The day someone decided to make Samuel L Jackson into nick fury.



Petes12 said:


> No I don't have to admit that because it was nowhere near epic.




Having one dimensional threat bypass thor into doom where he proceeds to one shot zombie jhonny douche, grabt zombie thing's arm, rip it off and beat the crap out of him with it, laugh at zombie invisible woman and then rot her brain, and then summon magots to eat off the dead meat of zombie richards, stopping a shown unstopabble apocalipse, and then switch bodies back sacrificing yourself into the zombie world, sving your home, and then as you see them eating gallactus, wellcome the challenge not being epic enough for you in one issue then you should get out of the ultimate kitchen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2009)

That was Reed in Doom's body


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

mootz said:


> While I value your opinion, Mr. 12, I can't exactly change the way I think. You see I am not quite a connoisseur like yourself and many of the people here and dont care about panel placement as long as I like the story and can follow the action.
> 
> Though you are right about Ultimates 1 and 2 being more awesome!



It's got nothing to do with panel placement (though I don't think he's good at that either). It's just full of stuff like, example, Dr. Storm finding out that his kids supposedly just died, and he's smiling. It just pulls you right out of the story. I certainly don't consider myself a 'connoisseur', in fact I have a pretty high tolerance of mediocrity (I read Naruto don't I?). But I don't have enough tolerance for hacks like Land or Loeb.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2009)

Personally, I say Loeb's on a level of fail by himself. Then again I can fault a writer much easier than an artist since I have shitty artistic taste.

Any idiot can see Land pulling the same expressions out in every book he draws tho. If you recognize his name on the issue cover, you don't even have to open it.


----------



## Slice (Nov 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> well you have to admit Doom Vs Zombies was the second most epic moment in the ultimate universe
> 
> Of course, Doom dosen't need anyone's help to be awesome but still



I still havent caught up on all the Ultimate titles, was there at any time a given explanation on why Doom suddently no longer had his goat legs and how he was there in Ultimatum when he was sent to the Zombieverse?



And the ever repeating Land discussion.... i admit it: The first three issues i loved his art... three issues later i was sceptic.... and another three issues later i hated it...

I could live with Sue Storm looking like she was 29 instead of 19 - i could not live with her making porn faces whenever something tragic happens, or her hairstyle changing three times in 4 panels that take place in less than 5 minutes. Or that her dad switched from beeing Ben Affleck to Ray Liotta to some random dude from a commercial.

I have absolutely nothing against tracing as long as it is confided to one person beeing used for the same character all the time (see Alex Maleev's Spiderwoman).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Modok.



You'll stop laughing when he wins Dancing With the Stars


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

I ought to strangle you for putting that image in my head!


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2009)

> I still havent caught up on all the Ultimate titles, was there at any time a given explanation on why Doom suddently no longer had his goat legs and how he was there in Ultimatum when he was sent to the Zombieverse?



the explanation was "he's dead now so who cares"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS X #1
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ART ADAMS
> Villain Variant Cover by ART ADAMS
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS ENEMY #2 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS #6
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by CARLOS PACHECO
> Special Variant by TBA*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #7
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by TAKESHI MIYAZAWA
> Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE
> ...


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2009)

> the all new ULTIMATE X ongoing bi-monthly series from the superstar dream team of _*JEPH LOEB*_ and ART ADAMS.



omg please no.....


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2009)

So whatever happened to Loeb's Ultimates? Did Woo bail? That would make me lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

poor aunt may.


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 16, 2009)

I knew wolvie wouldnt' be dead long...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

FUCK YOU ART FOR MAKING ME WANT TO READ A LOEB BOOK!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

It does? IT turns me off. It's kid daken for fuck's sake


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah it's obviously a son or something, another leaked cover for Ultimate X has Sabretooth, which means they're finally addressing the whole "Wolverine had kids" plotline


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 16, 2009)

Wouldn't the kid be older then? like Capt. America's son? Unless he's an exact clone of Wolverine... which is lame (i say clone i mean he has the exact powers as daddy) his claws look bones-ish


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't see why it can't be a young son. Ultimate Wolverine seems like he'd play up the deadbeat dad thing rather than 616 "I thought mah son was dead when mah wife was kild 50 years ago" Wolverine. Millar's already successfully made every ultimate character besides Tony, Steve, and Thor complete bastards, especially Wolverine. I'd congratulate the writer for making the story in character, but it's Loeb so I know it won't be that way rly.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 16, 2009)

I love Pacheco on UA but wtf is that cover for UA #6??? Did he really draw that?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

it's loeb. he'll just re write daken.



oh fucking hell

LOEB IS GETTING ANOTHER FATHER SON STORY THAT INVOLVES ONE OF THEM BEING DEAD


fuckfuckfuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> it's loeb. he'll just re write daken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if Loeb had his way, they won't be dead for long


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

Loeb's not bringing Wolverine back, we already know Millar is going to make him a kung fu vampire warrior in the 3rd arc of UCA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe they'll race each other as to who can retcon the fastest.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Not even Loeb would undo that death so soon. In the ultimate universe, death is generally permanent.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm just being negative. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 18, 2009)

Where to begin...?


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 19, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Where to begin...?



Ididn't know high school students were still stereo types


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #4 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, you guys ruined Ultimate X for me.  Now I can't help but look and see tropes.  Still, baggage aside I like the cover.


----------



## Z (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain America.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. Rhodey has become quite the dick. Hard to think he and Tony were best buds.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2009)

Hard to believe that people still think Ultimate Iron Man is cannon...

FUCKING BRAIN BODY FROM MONKEY BITE


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, its not cannon anymore? My bad.

Besides the brain body, I thought Ultimate Iron Man was pretty good.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

It could be workable into cannon but it seems mostly ignored. I just didn't like the idea that Tony needs some excuse for his excessive drinking.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

ever since loeb ultimate tony is nothing but a cocktailglass apendage


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know if I deserve to rep such a picture...



'Wog, why did you neg me for this post back in '08?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't even remember the names of teachers last year


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

neither do I, but this is rep, this is srs buisness


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder when Ultimate Deadpool's going to show back up... or given Deadpool's skyrocketing popularity, when Ultimate Deadpool's going to get his own series?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for Art Adams.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

*reads Ultimate Comics Avengers #4*

Man, shit is hitting the fan.


----------



## Sannom (Nov 26, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder when Ultimate Deadpool's going to show back up... or given Deadpool's skyrocketing popularity, when Ultimate Deadpool's going to get his own series?



Do you think people will pay for the adventures of an anti-mutant extremist with no face and the brain showing  ? I somehow doubt that...

I'm expecting Deadpool to come back in UCSM though, as someone a little bit more obsessed in Spider-Man than in mutants, and who started using the banter of his new obsession.

Oh, by the way, preview for Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #5 :



After Aunt May's little refuge for weird super-powered teenagers, the Pryde's household will become a


*Spoiler*: __ 



haven for every teenage mutant from the X-Men.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Cap using lil French kids as a shield


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 29, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> when Ultimate Deadpool's going to get his own series?


Why?
His character was kinda generic tough guy if you ask me, wasn't funny or anything...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder when Ultimate Deadpool's going to show back up... or given Deadpool's skyrocketing popularity, when Ultimate Deadpool's going to get his own series?



Hahahahahahahahahaha

The naivety reeks from this one


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deadpool needs more panel-time before any consideration for a mini, IMO.


----------



## Z (Nov 29, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> Cap using lil French kids as a shield



lol at War Machine getting punked like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

Cosmic Cube is where it's at.

Let's hope they don't bring the Infinity Gauntlet in at all.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Speaking of War Machine, how was the ending of that series?


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

since Im waiting for it to end. is the new ultimate iron man by Ellis complete and if not, how many issues left?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

2                .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

DC don't even wank Superman or Batman as much as Marvel wanks Steve


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

So how are the ultimate books right now? I was a big fan of the Ult. Universe when it first came out, but then i just lost interest book by book till all i was reading was Ultimate Spidey.

Then ultimatum happened, and i've just recently gotten back into ultimate spidey. Digging the story, not so much the art (peter looks weird, especially his haircut).

But whats some other ultimate books i should check out?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

ultimate avengers and nothing else


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

Spider-Man is Bendis' best book and don't you say otherwise


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

He said _other_ as well


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

You are correct, I indeed did not read his post right and at mistake here

You're still a faget lol


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

Peter's rocking the Sasuke haircut. :ho


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

I just came here to post this:




Dangit, i think i found my new sig.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> I just came here to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was that from I don't remember


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

Ultimate Power.  Land and Loeb.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yeah.

I forgot most of Ultimate Power after the ending, so I'm not surprised I didn't remember that specifically.

Is hilarious tho.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

I honestly don't know. Not the Ultimates, that's for sure. maybe in an Annual or something.

edit: too slow


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

I think that issue was written by JMS


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

I forgot JMS was on board with that... I think that's what made me become so disappointed in him after Rising Stars
actually, if it wasn't for Thor, I wouldn't think much of JMS at all


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Peter's rocking the Sasuke haircut. :ho



Exactly my problem with it haha. It looks like an anime haircut, and i dont see peter as the type to rock an anime haircut haha.

EDIT: Just read UCA 1,3, and 4 (couldn't find 2), and im liking it so far.

Tony's "brother" seems extremely out of left field though, obviously somethings going to be up with him. Kind of hoping it's just Tony putting on a facade and fooling everyone though haha.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ultimate avengers and nothing else



What the fuck is wrong with you? The Iron Man thing is fantastic.

No new Loeb books are out yet, so everything is currently awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

Ultimate Power was such a tragedy

Bendis started it as a typical crossover fight but realized there was no plot.  JMS was brought in to bring in plot, but realized there was no hope.  Loeb was given the unholy abomination that JMS and Bendis made and fucked it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Power was such a tragedy
> 
> Bendis started it as a typical crossover fight but realized there was no plot.  JMS was brought in to bring in plot, but realized there was no hope.  Loeb was given the unholy abomination that JMS and Bendis made and fucked it.



Thanks for repeating that, broken record


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

Does it make it less true?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? The Iron Man thing is fantastic.
> 
> No new Loeb books are out yet, so everything is currently awesome.



Oh yeah, ultimate Iron Man is out. It's been so long since last issue, and the plot hasn't gone anywhere, so I just forgot about it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

Ultimate Enemy interview


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

"And for those who are worried about Peter's hair, it will be dealt with in an upcoming issue,"

lol


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Ultimatum dinkleberry wasn't doom. Doom was stronger than ben sometimes, and he was pure metal. Grimm has blood on his palms.


Then again, Loeb is notoriously known for having never read an ultimate book.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2009)

upcoming miniseries called "ultimate comics doom"
innnnnnnteresting
now that I think about it, there hasn't been a storyarc that used Doom as a major villain against the rest of the ulti-verse 
the closest they got was ultimate power


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

yes, because ultimatum never happened outside of ultimatespiderman verse and whomever says otherwise better be ready for my neg cannon


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> upcoming miniseries called "ultimate comics doom"
> innnnnnnteresting
> now that I think about it, there hasn't been a storyarc that used Doom as a major villain against the rest of the ulti-verse



I only know of spoilers since i am only halfway through the Ultimate universe but didnt something strongly resembling Doom get killed by the Thing?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Depends. Doom is suposed to be a solid metal wizard  in an uncorssable gallactus zombie dimension with a just about to burst lovecraftian apocalipse in his chest.

In ultimatum we saw a dimensional travelingwise frustrated man with a squishy brain.


But then again, Loeb didn't even know Pyro was a fucking good guy that can't start his own fires


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2009)

well you can't really say that Doom a doombot was a major player in Ultimatum since the only things he did was cry and get squished


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wasn't it that he could start fires but wasn't immune to them in the Ultimate Universe? 

Anyway, Ultimate Enemy (and I'm pretty sure it'll be the same guy in Ultimate Doom) is supposed to be about a bad guy unique to the UU.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2009)

we shall see petes
they know the ramifications of naming a marvel miniseries after doom


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

new UCSM was good.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

"It's like your own little Avengers Mansion"


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2009)

So are they the Ultimates or the Avengers now? Bendis refers to them as both in the last issue. Are they even referred to as the Avengers in Ultimate Comics Avengers? If I recall correctly, the Avengers are SHIELD's/Fury's black-ops unit. I'm not really sure how Gwen would know about them, or if there even is an Avenger's mansion.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

there are the ultimates,whom we shall not speak about, then there are the avengers, that are those guys with nick fury stark's brother nerd hulk and war machine


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

also, who else noticed Boby drake has a copy of POWERS on his backpack?

also also, lol, I WAS REBORN!! REBIRTHED


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2009)

So how or why exactly would Gwen and NYPD know about the Avengers, and when did they get this alleged mansion?


----------



## Sannom (Dec 5, 2009)

Perhaps in the six month between Ultimatum and the beginning of UCSM? Perhaps that there is now two teams, one under the control of the government, the other one "private"?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

maybe the ultimates allready called themselves avengers in ultimates 3

Dosen't really matter. It's a good joke


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

They now seriously need a funky theme song and their own Superhero base in Petes room 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQwNwQIY73U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> also also, lol, I WAS REBORN!! REBIRTHED



I definitely missed the reference here. Care to explain, please?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2009)

and


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

wait, are they really bringing back one of the most impactfull super hero deaths ever?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

You really thought they keep Cap dead?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

not untill after a year they did it.

I mean, for sure I thought they'dd wait untill this events thing was all over


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

I know I'm gonna be late to the party but I just noticed the BN Flash cover is a parady/ode to that Flash cover

Not bad. Probably the first Van Sciver art where there isn't anyone scowling. On the account of not actually being able to see the face


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Armor Wars #3 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2009)

heh. forgot that thing was still out there


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2009)

The reason that Gwen could know about the Avengers is because UCSM takes place 6 months after Ultimatum and UCA takes place like 3 weeks after Ultimatum


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

The only thing I give a shit about in Ultimate Marvel at the moment is what happened to Spidey. Everything else suck hairy ballsack.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm more interested in the UCA spidey than the UCSM spidey tbh.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

It's kinda funny though how Spidey says he wants to do Mary Jane when he's older and their married yet as soon as Ultimatum comes out his bitch-ass is dead.  So much for I'll bang that pussy later.   

Also it kinda pisses me off how they couldn't make Ultimate Black Cat younger that way he could've got laid like how mainstream Spidey did.


----------



## Majin Dan (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's kinda funny though how Spidey says he wants to do Mary Jane when he's older and their married yet as soon as Ultimatum comes out his bitch-ass is dead.  So much for I'll bang that pussy later.
> 
> Also it kinda pisses me off how they couldn't make Ultimate Black Cat *younger that way he could've got laid like how mainstream Spidey did.*



it wouldn't of made sense with his character? plus none of your post makes sense with his character.
That's like saying pyro was a good guy and then turned into a perv, o wait that did happen and no one liked it


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2009)

pyro 
LOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEB


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2009)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS NEW ULTIMATES #1
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Gatefold Cover by FRANK CHO
> Villain Variant by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS ENEMY #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #8
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by TAKESHI MIYAZAWA
> Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 20, 2009)

I literally laughed aloud at the cover for Enemy 3.

Fury


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2009)

pedo turning fury?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, even Superman was a p*d*p****.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Goes to look at March Solicits 

sees who is writing the next Ultimates Event


:rofl's my way out off of the page


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuck Loeb and Ultimates together.

Millar's Ultimate Comics Avengers FTW.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2009)

Now the only question is DO I read Loeb's train wreck for the lulz, or do I skip it entirely


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to read it, just because.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2009)

Good enough for me 

Should be amusing if you look at it under the right light. And remember non canon


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

> > *
> > ULTIMATE COMICS NEW ULTIMATES #1
> > Written by JEPH LOEB*
> 
> ...


*
Awesome! I've been wondering when the Defenders (last seen in Ultimates 2, issue 6) would make another appearance... Too bad they'll all be getting LOEB'd super powers. 

EDIT VILLIAN VARIANT?! WHAT? THEY'RE BAD GUYS NOW... FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2009)

not touching anything Loeb.


Ever again


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2009)

> EDIT VILLIAN VARIANT?! WHAT? THEY'RE BAD GUYS NOW... FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


oh jaysis are they're deaths gonna be gruesome
I'm sensing major Loeb-style brotherhood of evil mutants treatment in store for them


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yes, because ultimatum never happened outside of ultimatespiderman verse and whomever says otherwise better be ready for my neg cannon



I'm okay with this.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Yesterday i bought the Ultimates omnibus.

Today i read it.

All i can say is:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Slice said:


> Yesterday i bought the Ultimates omnibus.
> 
> Today i read it.
> 
> All i can say is:



Indeed.

I read it all in one sitting after I bought mine.

SO GOOD.


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

I was curious and read the first issue of Ultimates 3.

So why again do we have a Shakespear speak Thor? With a stone Hammer?
And since when has the Valkyrie superpowers and a fucking flying horse?

Janet has her wings out when normal sized and stopped beeing asian?

Also lots of "lets rub it into their faces until the last idiot gets it that Quicksilver and Wanda have a relationship" dialogue is going on.

And Venom is alive? (ok i could blame this on me not having finished Ultimae: Spiderman yet) AND a match for the Ultimates?


Seriously i did not know if i should laugh or facepalm.



I will not read any further 


*goes to bookshelf and looks at "Long Halloween" to calm the rising Loeb hatred*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

long halloween is just like ultimates, only done in the only possible condition it could work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

current Loeb + current Marvel = disaster


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

someone post the low-ebb corps oath


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Someone made a corps?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

no, just a shitty oath about low-ebb being shitty.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2009)

Shut your whore mouth it was the OLPP Corp, and I made the oath 

(no idea what it was tho )


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2009)

good times
Loeb really brought us all together in hate


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG LASER PEW PEW.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

fill the decks with the bound unholy
fa la la la la la la la la
Carve his guts out with teeth soly
fa la la la la la la la la
Throw him off the mountain high
fa la la la la, la la la la
Kiss his racist ass goodbye
fa la la la, la la la la


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #6 preview_


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

That art still looks strange to me, I can't get used to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the art is great, but I still don't feel like it fits


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm gonna read t he new ultimate stuff, all that is going on in ultimate universe is Spiderman really and the art i'm not liking to much right now, not saying it's a reason to not read it, just dont' like it right now :S.
The art for the New Ultimates looks good, and from an artist point of view i'll read it for that at the least


----------



## shit (Jan 3, 2010)

Peter is _rocking_ that Sasuke haircut. I hated it at first, but now I'm used to it. The rest of the art, including Spiderman looking like a ten-year-old, could use tweaking.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

Sasuke haircut? Now I hate it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sasuke's haircut? Us regular folk call that longer hair... Just sayin. 

Iceman's post buzzcut face is priceless.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2010)

He's got the super long parted bangs. I can think of no one else who rocks it besides Ulti Peter.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

in an interview Bendis said he's actually going to address the hair


----------



## Sannom (Jan 4, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> He's got the super long parted bangs. I can think of no one else who rocks it besides Ulti Peter.



Edward from FMA has those too. Tsunade in Naruto too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2010)

both blondes,both japanese, and one of them has tits bigger than peter's body.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2010)

A lot of girl characters do, but I was talking about guy characters.
Ed Elric eh? Good call.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, and those pages upthread are atrocious.  Bendis utterly fails at the pitter-patter of snappy dialogue.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor Bobby.  He's drawn to be frumpy *so to better express the dichotomy between awesome human flame and meh iceman ~_~*  AND he just got shaved.  I'd be throwing a fit.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2010)

Ishida is a sasuke clone, god bless him
and Bobby's an orphan so he doesn't have the right to complain or out in the street he goes, dirty mutant scum


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

I dunno who this Arthur Adams guy is but his art seems very... Michael Turner-y.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2010)

boooo, jeph homo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Oh, and those pages upthread are atrocious.  Bendis utterly fails at the pitter-patter of snappy dialogue.



Hatred for the sake of hatred is weak


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 7, 2010)

I've read more than enough of his crap to know I should expect excessively ornate devices and wretched syntax, and those pages don't disappoint.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

stop it ghstwrld, you're never going to win against OLPP, the king of hatred


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 7, 2010)

I ain't scared.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

wait, why am i warning you?  this could be fun.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

JL: Hey Joe, i have this awesome idea, lets go and do Ultimatum and kill off a lot of fan favourites?

Quesada: What kind of favorites?

JL: Lets say we get rid of Wolverine

Quesada: Sounds like an awesome idea, that will surely make a difference to 616 *signs paycheck*



--- a few weeks later ---



JL: DAMN i'm low on money what shall i do? Hm i have just the idea
*picks up phone*

JL: Hey Joe, i have this awesome idea, remember that time we got rid of Wolverine? I have just the one character to fill the gap.

Quesada: What is it?

JL: It is a raging sometimes a bit feral guy with 3 claws coming out of his hands.

Quesada: But how is this different from before?

JL: Joe, Joe, Joe, it is entirely different you see. He is way younger and has blond hair!

Quesada:  *signs paycheck*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

> JL: Joe, Joe, Joe, it is entirely different you see. He is way younger and has blond hair!


and not canadian
Another Loeb Victory for the master race


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol wikipedia!

Beware if you have not read UC: Spiderman 6 yet

(ending of issue spoiler ahead)


*Spoiler*: __ 





So i did not know Spiderwoman could walk through walls and stuff like that 



But what is this in the second panel, i dont remember her having superstrength


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bull-caca.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> Lol wikipedia!
> 
> Beware if you have not read UC: Spiderman 6 yet
> 
> ...



I just finished Ultimat Spidey 6. Wiki is so wrong. 

Also, I called it. Just don't feel like searching comic forums for proof


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

I had narrowed it down to either Sue or Kitty, but the displayed powers always favoured Sue (forcefields can acchieve virtually anything shown there).

So Bendis, i'm waiting for an explanation!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anything except allow bullets to pass through her. Remember the robbery from issue 1?

*EDIT

Ok, I just re-read that. They never actually showed the bullets passing through her but still... Kitty was on that promo piece so I figured it had to be her.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2010)

I miss Ulti Spidergirl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah. I guess she'll be around in the next arc though... Maybe.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> I had narrowed it down to either Sue or Kitty, but the displayed powers always favoured Sue (forcefields can acchieve virtually anything shown there).
> 
> So Bendis, i'm waiting for an explanation!



Actually, there is an explanation :



This is taken from this :



But I seriously never imagined that this extension of her powers would be ever used in a "normal" series!


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2010)

kitty = molecule man?
insanity


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ultimate Peter/Kitty.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 8, 2010)

Edited that gross mistake with the wiki article.

Hell yeah Kitty.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> I miss Ulti Spidergirl



So do I.  For such a potentially interesting character, she seems to have been noticeably underused., but I'm sure she'll be popping up again soon.  Or I hope she will be anyway.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 8, 2010)

Well she'll be in Ultimate Enemy.

Hopefully that's something.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2010)

Since the art in Ult Spidey makes my eyes bled, I can't tell who is who. Am I supposed to recognize who Mysterio is at the end?


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Worst thing about UltiSpideys art is the faces. Take them away and it is halfway decent




This and the fact that aunt May looks like Quicksilver.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> This and the fact that aunt May looks like Quicksilver.


indeed.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> This and the fact that aunt May looks like Quicksilver.



I sense a twist coming!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so royally pissed off I found out who the shroud was a page and a half before he revealed himself


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

Kitty? I though it was Jessica Jones (or drew, you know, Luke Cage's girl)


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2010)

(As far as you can say this with Lafuente's art) the faces of the revealed Shroud and Kittys match, she fits the "cant show face" description by Bendis because everyone now seems to hate mutants.

Also Gwen did not find her outside and the Shroud seemed to crawl out of a wall in that page i postet earlier.

Then the displayed powers fit if you take the annual into consideration.


I would say case closed!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 11, 2010)

So, Wanda, Captain Wolverine & Falcon?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> So, Wanda, Captain Wolverine & Falcon?



wanda is dead.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 11, 2010)

And Ultimate Falcon was already introduced, it is not that guy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> wanda is dead.



So is Wolverine



Sannom said:


> And Ultimate Falcon was already introduces, it is not that guy.



That would require that Loeb does keep track on Character design and behavior in the Ultimate universe. I would not rule him out.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wanda isn't dead, and that art sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2010)

So a black guy that is a hulk character, a pair of tits, and a jeph loeb book.

I can allready see the ending


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Remember how I was like that Ultimate X cover looks good a few weeks back?  yeah, that credit's all been spent and the book's not even out yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wanda, teh Black Harpie, Wolverine 2.0 and Firestar


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaame 


Unless it's wolverine's hand regenerated into a boy.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2010)

why do you double post loeb shit, kilo? to torture us?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

it gets worse

they reveal another character tomorrow :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

No one cares


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont know if i should rage or cry...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

I laughed. Pathetic twat


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh good, he's writing a differently colored hulk. I'm sure that will turn out swell.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

Grey? Did he decide to skip orange and pink?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 13, 2010)

Should this counteract that fail that is Hulk-lite ?




I really fear for Liz though. Exposed to new depths of character derailment at the hands of Loeb...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

meh. Her last defining character moment was finding out her father is a mutant and then loeb had him eat the wasp


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2010)

I was hoping for her to end up in the USM cast as well, but I guess they can't get all the characters


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

jhonny storm is better. Although, I wish they had ran with that "reacts to powers around her" angle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2010)

Well stand alone no, I probably wouldn't care, but I liked her interactions with Johnny and the rest of the gang.

I mean she'll probably have next to zero personality shown from now on


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

SHE'S GOT A VENOM SUIT ON!!!! 
has she always had that?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think it's a venom suit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2010)

She's been seen wearing that suit before in USM


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

oh       kay


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2010)

Ugh...Maybe he'll accidently squash them all on Impact.



Juggalo said:


> SHE'S GOT A VENOM SUIT ON!!!!
> has she always had that?



That's just her regular suit, it's just colored darker for some reason.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2010)

The issue I have is that I thought the cover a little while ago, with the two blacked out silhouettes behind the kid was the actual one.

That one struck me as okay.

This is just...bad.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 15, 2010)

Wasn't Hulk originally Grey in the Ultimate Universe?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Wasn't Hulk originally Grey in the Ultimate Universe?



I believe he was Green during his first appearence in the Spider-Man Annuel. but then Banner altered the formula and he became Grey.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 15, 2010)

Hulk never appeared in the the Ultimate Spider-Man Annual (The one which showed Peter and Kitty hooking up). Green Hulk appeared in Ultimate Marvel Team-Up


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2010)

So is he again writing a new Hulk or did the original just start to wear oversized muscle shirts?

But Spiderwoman is back, this makes the hate go away


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 16, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Hulk never appeared in the the Ultimate Spider-Man Annual (The one which showed Peter and Kitty hooking up). Green Hulk appeared in Ultimate Marvel Team-Up



Whoops thought there was an annual before that, but yes you're right, that's what I meant.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2010)

Screw Hulk. He's already everywhere, I wouldn't be surprised either way.

But is that WANDA?! She's been wrapped up in so much mystery BS for so long by Loeb himself, is he really gonna just throw her on some obscure as hell team-up book?!


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 16, 2010)

Nah. That black haired chick is most likely Jean Grey.

In the preview you can see her holding Scott's visor. Unless you want to argue she's a long-lost sibling, she's Jean.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2010)

Jean without red hair? They're really reaching to the bottom of the barrel for their differences from 616. I guess Wolverine being blond's no better.

Oh durr, maybe she colored her hair like Johnny Storm.

Wait, I'm sensing Marvel conspiracy against all iconic hair coloring.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 16, 2010)

They want to avoid any unwanted attention, unless they want a dose of what Kitty's having. 

Yeah. I understand why you don't like it, but in context, it's understandable, kind of.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> They're really reaching to the bottom of the barrel for their differences from 616.



I still believed they should have killed of Mary Jane in the Ultimateverse instead of Ultimizing Gwen Stacy's death.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still believed they should have killed of Mary Jane in the Ultimateverse instead of Ultimizing Gwen Stacy's death.



I actuallly kinda agree with this.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 17, 2010)

I still have the horrible feeling that Loebs Ultimate X project will sell big time


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 17, 2010)

*ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #9 *
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE 
It's the return of Spider-Woman! And guess who she totally makes out with in this issue! What?? Yeah, you heard me!! Wanna see a Spider-Man story you have never ever ever ever seen before? We promise you, it’s right here!! All this and Kitty's Pryde's world comes crashing down around her as the U.S. government comes to Midtown High to collect her.
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99

*ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #1 *
Written by MARK MILLAR
Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
Villain Variant by MARC SILVESTRI 
Foilogram Variant by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
Some jobs are just too dirty for the Ultimates. For these, Nick Fury must gather the Avengers, a black ops team willing to do the missions that others won’t. What role will an infamous mass killer play in Fury’s plans? Find out here, as the Punisher returns to the Ultimate Universe! The blockbuster team of MARK MILLAR (ULTIMATES) and LEINIL FRANCIS YU (SECRET INVASION) presents the explosive beginning to ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS: CRIME AND PUNISHMENT.
32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99

*ULTIMATE COMICS X #2 *
Written by JEPH LOEB
Pencils & Cover by ARTHUR ADAMS
Who—or what—is Ultimate X?  As the world comes back from the brink of destruction, those left behind struggle to find some semblance of hope.  One young woman in particular--the alluring and mysterious Karen--tries to build her life back together, but seems to be hiding something...or rather running away from it.  Why so serious, Karen?  Maybe her dirty little secret isn’t so little, and might be the key to the mystery of the ULTIMATE X!  Brought to you by Eisner award-winning writer JEPH LOEB and legendary illustrator ARTHUR ADAMS!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99

*ULTIMATE COMICS ENEMY #4 (of 4) *
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils by RAFA SANDOVAL 
Cover by ED MCGUINNESS 
The heroes and Nick Fury make an uneasy alliance to hunt the mysterious enemy that has ruined their lives and murdered their friends. It’s a team-up like you’ve never seen before as Spider-Man and his truly amazing friends must go undercover to try to do what the U.S. government refuses to do. All this plus Ben Grimm makes an amazing transformation unlike anything you can imagine! Comic book sensations BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS and RAFA SANDOVAL bring you the shocking conclusion to part one of the Ultimate Enemy trilogy! 
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 17, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #1 *
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by *LEINIL FRANCIS YU*



*pictures Secret Invasion*

Ugh.

*foresees delays*

Darn.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2010)

Yu is a very fast artist

stop talking out of your ass


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 21, 2010)

Ultimate Enemy 1 Preview


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Yu is a very fast artist
> 
> stop talking out of your ass



Exactly. Plus, his work has gotten a lot better.


> This message has been deleted by Kilowog. 			Reason: _fuck you wanderer _


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Ultimate Enemy 1 Preview




Freakin Roxxon. Why does Bendis love ruining that company so?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe he'll do what Loeb couldn't in Ultimatum ?

Now, If we assume USM 9 happens after the whole "Ultimate Enemy" deal. Jessica making out with someone of the USM cast (as per told in the previews) will not seem that out of the blue (Seeing her inteacting with Johnny, Bobby, and Kitty) But it'll be weird as fuck nonetheless

Now, after re-reading some UXM issues, I saw that Psylocke died against Legion, only to return later in a whole-new body. If somehow she managed to pull that stunt again, it'd work far better than having an off-freaking panel death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

But every time Roxxon is mentioned, it's either getting broken into or destroyed. I feel bad for the CEO.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 21, 2010)

The thing is, Bendis managed to make one feel bad for its CEO, I don't remember the number of the issues, but he did portray him as a poor sod in need. lol


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

the Silver Sable arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> The thing is, Bendis managed to make one feel bad for its CEO, I don't remember the number of the issues, but he did portray him as a poor sod in need. lol


Yeah. Which makes me think Bendis was bullied by someone named Roxxon in school. He pities him, but not enough to stop wrecking his company. 


Kilowog said:


> the Silver Sable arc.


Yep.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 23, 2010)

We know Kitty likes Peter and so does MJ. But currently he's playing house with Gwen, so MJ or Kitty will have to settle with the next best thing --> welcome mrs Drew: awesome

I vote Kitty + Jessica


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> We know Kitty likes Peter and so does MJ. But currently he's playing house with Gwen, so MJ or Kitty will have to settle with the next best thing --> welcome mrs Drew: awesome
> 
> I vote Kitty + Jessica


That would be awesomely hot
Although i like Peter and Kitty together also.:33
I don,t realy care for Gwen.:wiggle


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

Bendis interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2010)

"every arc should be an event"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2010)

So that means all comic books must be tie-ins?

Mother of friggin' heck.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

no that's not what he said at all

just that every arc should be something huge


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not sure about this whole "new supervillain" concept dragging on for 12 issues (assuming the miniseries each have 4).

But it has Spiderwoman and Sue Storm, so i'll read it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2010)

Spiderwoman!


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> I'm not sure about this whole "new supervillain" concept dragging on for 12 issues (assuming the miniseries each have 4).
> 
> But it has Spiderwoman and Sue Storm, so i'll read it



i don't mind that considering i don't get tiem to pick up the single issues and would rather by itin graphic novel form


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 27, 2010)

So any Ultimate Enemy spoilers you guys would like to share ?


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben: I love you @ Sue lol
& LOL @ white nick fury


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> So any Ultimate Enemy spoilers you guys would like to share ?



People die


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> People die



*dramatic sound effect*

Dun Dun Dunh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it worth time reading?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: X #1 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ultimate Daken written by Jeph Loeb, I can't wait


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 29, 2010)

is that second cover suppose to be Sabortooth?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> So any Ultimate Enemy spoilers you guys would like to share ?


Roxxon goes boom

Reed's house goes boom

Ben is still losing bits of his rock skin

Ben tells Sue he loves her, she doesn't respond

giant monster attacks sue and ben

supervillain attacks Nick Fury in public


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

Ultimate X is Wolverines son, oh how absolutely unexpected and what a great twist on reader expections [/sarcasm]



Blondie said:


> Is it worth time reading?




Its a very fast read - not that much speech bubbles 

So far i am not sure if i should like it or not but it has Spiderwoman so i give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Ben tells Sue he loves her, she doesn't respond


I'm reading it JUST for this, I hope the scene is OWN3d thread worthy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

It isnt, she just looks shocked / surprised.

No ownage will be found in this scene.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU,,,


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just read Enemy. It wasn't bad, but at the same time it wasn't very good. Nothing awesome happened. Nothing besides the culling of the Richards family.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Ben tells Sue he loves her, she doesn't respond



Ouch. . . that's not going to go well.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 30, 2010)

what are the possible transformations Ben Grimm can do that would 'shock' us?
The only thing i see is that he will be less... "fat", if you will, and he'll still be rocky, but more human shape. I don't thnk he'll mutate further cause welll he's already depressed as it is so what are we trying to do? send him over the edge for sure? 
I also don't think he'll turn back human, i suspect this will be a comic for a fantastic 4 reunion, and well he's gotta be rocky


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think F4 will reunite cause Johnny's a Spidey character now. Maybe they'll do like 616 and do a F3 + 1.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

does Reed's sister have powers or did she just get older?  I honestly can't remember and can't be bothered to check


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she lost them after that wizard did... some stuff. 

*also too lazy to check


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just read through really quick, I think she kept her powers but they were dormant after the Silver Surfer arc.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

well there's nothing like a house going boom to knock your powers back in


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> well there's nothing like a house going boom to knock your powers back in



we'll probably have to wait and see, but it doesn't mean that it exploded it could of been a teleportation. Kurt always BAMFED when he teleported


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> we'll probably have to wait and see, but it doesn't mean that it exploded it could of been a teleportation. Kurt always BAMFED when he teleported



Yeah. Except for that one time. RIP my favorite character.


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. Except for that one time. RIP my favorite character.



Ahahahahaha
*remembers Ultimatum*
Bawawawaw


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 31, 2010)

Slice said:


> Ultimate X is Wolverines son, oh how absolutely unexpected and what a great twist on reader expections [/sarcasm]


Does Ultimate Wolverine get as much laid as the 616 one???

If so, i am not surprised he has a son somewere.


----------



## Slice (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope Summers / Cable

(Blue line) -> Serious relationship or Marriage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Slice said:


> Hope Summers / Cable
> 
> (Blue line) -> Serious relationship or Marriage



The first Hope Summers was a chick that Cable met in the future during the "Waiting for the End of the World" arc of the 2008 solo series. She was a strong-willed woman that coincidentally has red hair. Cable married her sometime between the first and second story arc. Then she got killed, so he named the baby (who was roughly around 3 at the time and still had no name) after her. Before then, Cable only referred to her as "little girl".

​


----------



## Slice (Jan 31, 2010)

damn

i totally forgot that he named Hope after her....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

NOW YOU KNOW!

[/BillNye]


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone know a website where I can download and catch up on back issues of the Ultimate Marvel lineup?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

Klue said:


> Anyone know a website where I can download and catch up on back issues of the Ultimate Marvel lineup?




CLICK HERE.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

You'd think everyone would learn by now.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

Loeb interview on X


Ultimate Comics: X is apparenrtly more like Loeb's quiet, subdued character driven stuff like he used to do with Sale as opposed to his more recent mindless gorefest, comparing it to USM.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 2, 2010)

But if that turns out to be Ultimate Daken I don't care how much the interviewer liked the story.


Im fucking sick and tired of people 'killing off' major heroes, sayign they did it to 'shake things up', or 'premantenly change the game'  only to replace them with people with nearly identical powersets. I'll just ramble off a few off the top of my head:

Goliath. Killed by CLow. Replaced by another black guy calling himself goliath (his nephew?)
Wasp. Killed by Skrull Pym. Replaced by husband, who calls himself wasp now.
Captain America. Killed by the red skull. Replaced by Bucky, tho he's back now.
Alpha flight gets killed off by the collective, then the guy who kills them becomes the leader of a new alpha flight....

This rant has been brought to you by Captain Morgan Spiced Rum....


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well 2 of those cases did basically shake things up, same power set or no. Hank wasp is a lot more interesting (and lulzy) than Janet wasp. Slott also went and opened up hank wasp's repertoire of powers a lot with various gadgets. 

And Cap's absence had a huge effect on a lot of books, and Bucky is a very different kind of main character.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Loeb could spew out something that puts gaiman to shame right now I would still not give him two farts


In fact, I'm gonna go out and buy yet another paperback of Peter David's X-factor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Only Captain America: White can capture my attention from Loeb.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Does Ultimate Wolverine get as much laid as the 616 one???
> 
> If so, i am not surprised he has a son somewere.


Flawed.  Distinct lack of Mystique and Iceman.
Wait...Betsy's into Scott?
I can't stop reading this!
Gotta say, for all of Logan's 1NSs, Scott gets long term play like a mofo.  And...I have an appreciation for that.  Also....horrid pick of Scott.
Buh, Warpath is into Siryn?  This is way too entertaining.
Lastly...who is rose?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know who Rose Wu is, but Logan must've been drunk.....

Remember, you can drink em pretty, but you can't drink em thin...


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 3, 2010)

CBR reviews Ultimate X numero 1


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 3, 2010)

Dammit Loeb. Just when the Ultimate Universe was getting tolerable again, we get an obvious and uninteresting story from the one and only Jeph Loeb. 

All that hurricane talk in Ultimate X #1 was a metaphor for Loeb. He is the unavoidable hurricane that inevitably fucks shit up.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

X basically copy pasted Jimmy ("Daken") into Superman's origin.

Anyways it wasn't as horrific as I was expecting.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

So that cover was Daken?  Good thing I did not pick it up then.  Although I could have quickly glanced at it but I'm glad I didn't


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

He's Wolverine's son, but he's *NOT* Ultimate Daken.

He's absolutely 100% nothing like him aside from being Logan's son.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 3, 2010)

So, the adamntium came out of nowhere ? For real ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

While I can't say it's the most horrifying thing I've ever read, I'm seeing next to no potential for this story.

And considering I like things mostly for the potentials they can follow, I doubt I'm going to enjoy this very much.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

basically Loeb really wants to write USM but Bendis will not budge so he made his own book.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He's Wolverine's son, but he's *NOT* Ultimate Daken.
> 
> He's absolutely 100% nothing like him aside from being Logan's son.



I only called him Ultimate Daken as a joke, Daken's too new a character to get an ultimazation. He wouldn't be the first character to be radically different from the 616 version though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

oh and a couple issues included a preview of New Ultimates

basically Hawkeye and Iron Man (who now has a different armor, possibly how Armor Wars ends?) are on a roof talking about stuff.  I would have been Hawkeye's son's birthday and he's sad.

The mansion was destroyed in the flood and as we saw in Armor Wars, most of Tony's money is gone.  So the Ultimates are working for SHIELD again, under Carol Danvers.

anyways, they get attacked by the Defenders, who all have powers now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

Armour Wars 4 will be out soon, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I only called him Ultimate Daken as a joke, Daken's too new a character to get an ultimazation. He wouldn't be the first character to be radically different from the 616 version though.



Radically different? Other than the hair and not showing any over hatred for him old-man (yet), there's not much difference

low-ebb is not capable of new ideas



Kilowog said:


> oh and a couple issues included a preview of New Ultimates
> 
> basically Hawkeye and Iron Man (who now has a different armor, possibly how Armor Wars ends?) are on a roof talking about stuff.  I would have been Hawkeye's son's birthday and he's sad.
> 
> ...



low-ebb must have realized that the dreadful dialogue in ultimates 3 was simply too mind numbing and is actually attempting with his pitiful intellect some form of characterization and conversations instead of simple 'OH. THE. HUMANITY' and 'Watch your language'.

I guess this means he was not completely stoned stupid when he _wrote_ the script



Taurus Versant said:


> Armour Wars 4 will be out soon, right?



Hopefully. Damnit Ellis


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

> low-ebb must have realized that the dreadful dialogue in ultimates 3 was simply too mind numbing and is actually attempting with his pitiful intellect some form of characterization and conversations instead of simple 'OH. THE. HUMANITY' and 'Watch your language'.


yes.  their dialogue includes hawkeye making jokes about how much the roster has sucked recently, stating how much he dislikes Valkrye and Zarda (which he refered to as one of the stupidest mistakes they've made).

also the sad part felt genuine but then everything that revolves around fathers and sons does with Loeb.


one thing I have to mention is that Cho draws Clint and Cap exactly the same wasn't until he suited up I noticed it wasn't Steve talking.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 3, 2010)

I really want to see Loeb's explanation for the Defenders having powers. Wolverine's son can apparently generate adamantium at will. In other words, no actual logical explanation to make him an exact copy of his father, so he can have his own teen-team book ala Bendis/USM with Wolverine in it. I actually want to know how he will attempt to justify all of the Defenders obtaining superpowers. Then again, why am I even questioning the lack of logic behind the Loeb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> X basically copy pasted Jimmy ("Daken") into Superman's origin.
> 
> Anyways it wasn't as horrific as I was expecting.



Yeah it was actually kinda neat until...





The Wanderer said:


> So, the adamntium came out of nowhere ? For real ?



... Until this happened, this I was like "" for a sec, but overall it wasn't bad.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> I really want to see Loeb's explanation for the Defenders having powers. Wolverine's son can apparently generate adamantium at will. In other words, no actual logical explanation to make him an exact copy of his father, so he can have his own teen-team book ala Bendis/USM with Wolverine in it. I actually want to know how he will attempt to justify all of the Defenders obtaining superpowers. Then again, why am I even questioning the lack of logic behind the Loeb.



The same way the Wrecking Crew turned from actual damage control professionals into the spitting image of their 616 counterpart

Which was also coincidentally written by low-ebb as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *basically Loeb really wants to write USM but Bendis will not budge* so he made his own book.



This pleases Mo.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Radically different? Other than the hair and not showing any over hatred for him old-man (yet), there's not much difference



Daken character traits:
-hates his dad
-pointlessly manipulative
-bi

as far as we know whashisname isnt any of those things, which basically makes him nothing like daken. i mean, he clearly is not a daken like character, other than being wolverine's son. 

anyway, this was the first thing by loeb i've read in maybe ever that didnt in some way make his awfulness apparent. almost like he can write if he wants to. i guess i have to give him the benefit of a doubt for now, though i'm sure he'll screw up down the line.

I dont know what to make of the art. It veers heavily between ok and kinda good to straight up awful.

And thank god Bendis won't give USM to Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes yes but those aren't Daken's defining traits. When you say 'son of Wolverine' to someone, they do not think of someone that hates his father and is bi (which is bullshit, he isn't bi)

They think 'does he have regen and claws like his old-man?'. Which Jimmy has.

Also how is being bi a character trait? Do you say being straight is a character trait?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2010)

Let's play a little game


Drink one shot for every daddy / son conflict in Loeb's work
And another one for every time one of them is dead.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

And you want us to have alcohol poisoning by the second issue why?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2010)

Payback, of course


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes yes but those aren't Daken's defining traits. When you say 'son of Wolverine' to someone, they do not think of someone that hates his father and is bi (which is bullshit, he isn't bi)
> 
> They think 'does he have regen and claws like his old-man?'. Which Jimmy has.
> 
> Also how is being bi a character trait? Do you say being straight is a character trait?



I just meant an aspect of the character that isn't, you know, superpowers and hairstyle. To me, the fact that their powers are similar isn't important, it doesn't make them redundant if they are otherwise different. 

God dammit OLPP stop making me defend Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

*low-ebb*: hmmmm I'm going to write Wolverine's son in the Ultimate-verse, how should I do it?
*quesada*: Well how is he in the 616-verse?
*low-ebb*: he's a manipulative psychotic that hates his dad but has pretty much the same power-set.......I know! I'll give him more or less the same powers and make him _not_ hate his dad!
*quesada*: jeff, you genius! You've done it again!
*low-ebb*: pass me a cigerette


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah making the characters different, personality wise, is plenty easy (though i think Loeb really just wanted to write his own USM type story, not do a twist on daken). I'm not saying Loeb's a genuis writer, obviously. I'm just saying that the character is pretty much nothing like Daken beyond being Wolverine's son and therefore having claws.

Not that he has any personality whatsoever so far.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2010)

I liked X.  I think his metal is more like Colossus'metal


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

...did you maybe get that idea when kitty pryde exposited the theory in the issue?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Why is Cho drawing Ultimates? Will he even be able to keep the schedule up?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's just tradition for Ultimates to come out way behind schedule!

Can't say I'll care much if it does fall behind.


----------



## Majin Dan (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes yes but those aren't Daken's defining traits. When you say 'son of Wolverine' to someone, they do not think of someone that hates his father and is bi (which is bullshit, he isn't bi)


He's gay!



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also how is being bi a character trait? Do you say being straight is a character trait?



I do, it's in my E-harmony profile


Banhammer said:


> Let's play a little game
> 
> 
> Drink one shot for every daddy / son conflict in Loeb's work
> And another one for every time one of them is dead.



OMG WHEN DO I STOP


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

The trick is at the end of Ultimatum you have to throw up cause Quicksilver is lolalive.

Which, providing you've just read Ultimatum, shouldn't be that hard to do


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *low-ebb*: hmmmm I'm going to write Wolverine's son in the Ultimate-verse, how should I do it?
> *quesada*: Well how is he in the 616-verse?
> *low-ebb*: he's a manipulative psychotic that hates his dad but has pretty much the same power-set.......I know! I'll give him more or less the same powers and make him _not_ hate his dad!
> *quesada*: jeff, you genius! You've done it again!
> *low-ebb*: pass me a cigerette



lol sounds like they're in bed with each other


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to know if runaways are going to be but into the ultimate universe


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> I want to know if runaways are going to be but into the ultimate universe



IIRC 616 Runaways are on life-support, so I see no chance.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> IIRC 616 Runaways are on life-support, so I see no chance.



are you saying in the comic or that marvle is thinking of dumping the title?


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

2nd thing, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

its on break until march, that what I was told by the workers at twlight comics in shilo IL


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Biggest complaint I kind of have is Art Adams on art.  Don't get me wrong, I really like Adams' art ... on books about monsters and stuff.

Not on hat seems to be a USM style book.



Kinjishi said:


> *I really want to see Loeb's explanation for the Defenders having powers. *Wolverine's son can apparently generate adamantium at will. In other words, no actual logical explanation to make him an exact copy of his father, so he can have his own teen-team book ala Bendis/USM with Wolverine in it. *I actually want to know how he will attempt to justify all of the Defenders obtaining superpowers. *Then again, why am I even questioning the lack of logic behind the Loeb.



Anyone with even a quarter of a brain should already have guessed it's cause of Loki



Banhammer said:


> Let's play a little game
> 
> 
> Drink one shot for every daddy / son conflict in Loeb's work
> And another one for every time one of them is dead.



only 1 out of 2 here.  Jimmy's "dad" actually cares about him.

he's essentially Pa Kent.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> *low-ebb*: hmmmm I'm going to write Wolverine's son in the Ultimate-verse, how should I do it?
> *quesada*: Well how is he in the 616-verse?
> *low-ebb*: he's a manipulative psychotic that hates his dad but has pretty much the same power-set.......I know! I'll give him more or less the same powers and make him _not_ hate his dad!
> *quesada*: jeff, you genius! You've done it again!
> *low-ebb*: pass me a cigerette



I think it was more like

*Loeb* I miss writing Superman, but I really like writing Wolverine
*Quesada* why don't you mix them together
*Loeb*: I'm a genius! I've done it again!
*Quesada*: here's a cigerette



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why is Cho drawing Ultimates? Will he even be able to keep the schedule up?



Cho has reportedly been drawing since the moment the last Ultimatum issue was done.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #7 preview_ 




















Rick's mother is a moron.  I bet she watches Glenn Beck.



Also Miyazawa has gotten much better, compare this preview and his backup from Avengers vs Atlas to his earlier stuff.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 4, 2010)

Considering what will happen in USM 9, MJ's worries shouldn't be dismissed as mere jealousy.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Cho has reportedly been drawing since the moment the last Ultimatum issue was done.



Ah so he even _started out_ months behind schedule


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

how is half a year behind schedule?



The Wanderer said:


> Considering what will happen in USM 9, MJ's worries shouldn't be dismissed as mere jealousy.





What are you talking about?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 4, 2010)

> *THE STORY:*
> It's the return of Spider-Woman! And guess who she totally makes out with in this issue! What?? Yeah, you heard me!! Wanna see a Spider-Man story you have never ever ever ever seen before? We promise you, it?s right here!! All this and Kitty's Pryde's world comes crashing down around her as the U.S. government comes to Midtown High to collect her


The issue beter have spider-woman making out with Kitty


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> how is half a year behind schedule?


I was making fun of how delayed Ultimatum was.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone with even a quarter of a brain should already have guessed it's cause of Loki



Who will look exactly like his 616 self



> I think it was more like
> 
> *Loeb* I miss writing Superman, but I really like writing Wolverine
> *Quesada* why don't you mix them together
> ...



Don't try and be me, one laser is already too many



> Cho has reportedly been drawing since the moment the last Ultimatum issue was done.



So it means there will be a semblence of keeping on schedule for a period of time before he is overcome drawing the same female faces and body?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who will look exactly like his 616 self


Well wasn't Loki in human guise during all of Ultimates 2?



> So it means there will be a semblence of keeping on schedule for a period of time before he is overcome drawing the same female faces and body?



Yes


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Human guise or not, at least he didn't look like one of Robin Hood's merry men


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Well wasn't Loki in human guise during all of Ultimates 2?



That doesn't really make the hokey 616 outfit that is now outdated in 616 ok for the ultimate universe. They should have gone with something original and cool/modern feeling. But it's Loeb so that was out of the question.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Loki will sleep with Zarda


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

And then get shot in the head from off-screen?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

By his dad who is jealous because he's sleeping with his sister


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Armor Wars #4 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

That's Tony. Gets laid almost every 2 hours.


----------



## ruchiicoool (Feb 6, 2010)

Ultimate Cable is not bad, but major drawbacks I find are Ultimate Cable being nothing more than a future version of one of the X-Men and the Xavier is in love with Jean in the Ultimate universe as the 616.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *low-ebb*: hmmmm I'm going to write Wolverine's son in the Ultimate-verse, how should I do it?
> *quesada*: Well how is he in the 616-verse?
> *low-ebb*: he's a manipulative psychotic that hates his dad but has pretty much the same power-set.......*What? No! Sons can't hate their daddies. Son would never hate his father, no matter what. A son might have a misunderstanding and be temporarily angry at his father, but it's impossible for sons to hate daddies, isn't it danny?
> Danny?
> ...



Not fixed, but enhanced for great justice


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2010)

Blondie said:


> That's Tony. Gets laid almost every 2 hours.



Yeah but has he fucked the hottest chicks in Marvel Universe like Nightwing has?

Or done hot amazons like Bekka or Wonder Woman like Bruce has?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah but has he fucked the hottest chicks in Marvel Universe like Nightwing has?
> 
> Or done hot amazons like Bekka or Wonder Woman like Bruce has?



Depends if we're going by 616 or Ultimate Tony here.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2010)

Tony will sleep with a hot chick and then put up the sex tape on a screen so the father and husband of the family said woman killed can watch


----------



## Majin Dan (Feb 8, 2010)

wait a sec....i haven't read this series or the texxt here but... Master chief is in the marvel universe?!


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2010)

Just read Ultimate Enemy.

Oh cool it's Spiderwom- BOOM BOOM BLAM
Hey there's Reed R- BOOM BADDOOOM KABOOM
And Sue Storm and the Thin- SMASH KABOOM BOOM BADDABOOM
And N- BOOMBOOMBOOMKABOOMBABLEWY

I was underwhelmed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> wait a sec....i haven't read this series or the texxt here but... Master chief is in the marvel universe?!



Yes             he is


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 9, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> wait a sec....i haven't read this series or the texxt here but... Master chief is in the marvel universe?!




That's the first thing I noticed when seeing that scan.  I was thinking, what is the spartan armor doing there?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 9, 2010)

SPARTANs TONIGHT WE DINE AT STARKS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Also rereading Stark's dialogue

God I love Ellis


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

USM was alright, basically set up for next issue.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also rereading Stark's dialogue
> 
> God I love Ellis



"[You look] like Ernest Borgnine in an ill-advised love triangle with farming machinery and the wreckage of a Lincoln Continental"


Ending was alright, you could tell Ellis didn't even care anymore by how rushed it was.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 11, 2010)

*read preview* GO TONY!!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

usm has the uncanny ability of always being six pages short


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> USM was alright, basically set up for next issue.
> 
> "[You look] like Ernest Borgnine in an ill-advised love triangle with farming machinery and the wreckage of a Lincoln Continental"
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's true. It's like 'wtf'? Where was the extra issue to pad this out?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I will say this though, I love the art for iceman, and rick jones


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

So Bendis is now writing two version of the Sentry at Marvel??

Me thinks 616 version will hit rock bottom at Siege's end, and Ultimate Sentry will be Bendis' new love chid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Bendis is now writing two version of the Sentry at Marvel??
> 
> Me thinks 616 version will hit rock bottom at Siege's end, and *Ultimate Sentry* will be Bendis' new love chid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Advance Ultimate Comics Solicitations, May 2010*




> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #2*
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> The Avengers have their first mission: track and neutralize the Ghost Rider for good. But they need one more recruit to help them do the job…and he’s not so cooperative. How do you put down a HULK? Chuck a few tons of metal at him! War Machine and the newest HULK go head-to-head and it gets explosive. Hotshot creators MARK MILLAR and LEINIL YU bring you the next blazing chapter of ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS: CRIME AND PUNISHMENT!
> ...







> *ULTIMATE COMICS NEW ULTIMATES #2 *
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by FRANK CHO
> The New Utimates finally take their place as the country’s protectors, but they’ll be tested like never before. Loki is back and unleashing his vengeance, Thor is forming dangerous liaisons with Hela, trolls and dragons are running amok through New York City, and the Defenders have some new and dangerous skills. Are the New Ultimates up to the challenge, even when a shocking betrayal rocks the team to its core?! It’s a face-off with unimaginable stakes brought to you by the dream team of JEPH LOEB and FRANK CHO!
> ...







> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #10*
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE
> It’s the end of the road for Miss Kitty Pryde as the law comes to Midtown High School to take her away.  Will she go quietly into the night or will Peter Parker and his amazing friends come to her rescue?  The answer will surprise you.  Plus: the return of the Daily Bugle and J. Jonah Jameson, and the debut of an Ultimate villain that will take over Peter Parker’s life in every way, shape and form. Don’t miss the action as this fan favorite series kicks into high gear!
> ...


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> It would surprise me if they let her go to jail. I'd also lol hard. Do it Bendis.



Just to see her walk out of it 

Also "new villain taking over in shape and form" - wasnt there an Ultimate version of Chameleon yet?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

> It would surprise me if they let her go to jail. I'd also lol hard. Do it Bendis.


As long as it ends with Kitty and Spider-woman making out its all good.


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

Ulti Valkyrie  I still hate her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> Just to see her walk out of it


It'll be mutant proof. 


> Also "new villain taking over in shape and form" - wasnt there an Ultimate version of Chameleon yet?



I'm not sure.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


>



UCSM #7 --> Rick Jones is meant to be Ultimate Sentry right??  The Chosen one, Golden Powers and shit




Slice said:


> Just to see her walk out of it
> 
> Also "new villain taking over in shape and form" - wasnt there an Ultimate version of Chameleon yet?



Appereantly in USM vol 5, the "regular guy in Spidey costume" was meant to be Ultimate Chameleon. Was stated somewhere on Marvel site.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> So the Ultimate Ghost Rider is Mr T?!



I think that's "Black Guy" Hulk





hitokugutsu said:


> UCSM #7 --> Rick Jones is meant to be Ultimate Sentry right??  The Chosen one, Golden Powers and shit



Stupid post


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think the agents who'll try to collect Kitty are prepared to deal with her Shroud power set. Then again anti-phasing weapons are available (as seen in the Deadpool arc), perhaps that's how they'll take her down ?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> > ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #2
> > Written by MARK MILLAR
> > Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> > The Avengers have their first mission: track and neutralize the Ghost Rider for good. But they need one more recruit to help them do the job…and he’s not so cooperative. How do you put down a HULK? Chuck a few tons of metal at him! War Machine and the newest HULK go head-to-head and it gets explosive. Hotshot creators MARK MILLAR and LEINIL YU bring you the next blazing chapter of ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS: CRIME AND PUNISHMENT!
> ...



Is the guy fighting War Machine Ghost Rider or the new Hulk they are speaking of?

Edit:

Posted before I read Kilowog's post.  Is there an Ultimate Luke Cage yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2010)

^
Yes there is. Read Ultimates 2, he's in the Defenders and he'll be in the new Ultimates


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

> It’s a face-off with unimaginable stakes brought to you by the *dream team of JEPH LOEB and FRANK CHO*!



Only dream team involving Loeb is him and Sale.

If not Sale, then it's impossible to consider Loeb as part of a dream team, given his stories lately.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I think that's "Black Guy" Hulk



*Spoiler*: _Origin Revealed!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfjdYjpOIys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

This is an Ultimate book?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

why is hulk capped everytime they use that word in the solicit?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

Ì swear, if I see CBG talking about Tim sale and jeph loeb again, I will drop kick him in the face


I mean, I will slap him



No, I mean, I will neg him

No,wait, I mean, I will write an angry letter

Okay, maybe I'l just give him a stink eye, but still, it will be a very serious one!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Only dream team involving Loeb is him and Sale.



At this point it's more like 'well maybe this wont suck as much as usual' team.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Enemy #2 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

The uultimate enemy is



EDIT: POST CENSORED


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes. Someone we NEVER would've suspected.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

I was not oppressed by the green man


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't recognize that thing at all.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

I've heard about it but I need to hear it from you guys

How epic is Ultimate Marvel Galactus?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gah Lak Tus. WHERE IS GAH LAK TUS? OH MY GOD WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE! WOMEN AND ME FIRST! NO TIME FOR THE CHILDREN! DIE CHILDREN, DIE, IT'S FOR YOUR OWN GOOD

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

Gah Lak Tus was a meandering run where all the Ultimate teams who are now dead met each other and were refreshingly unfriendly. That is until they had to band together to face a huge threat to the world. That is until Ulti Reed batted the problem away with ease.

It was k. Ultimate Vision was better IMO.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Really? I thought it was a good epic that made solid use of everyone and returned a true sense of doom and despair to what became a mostly harmless trademark

Makes me wonder though, why did the watchers think Loeb-gate whas more of a calamity to the wor- oh yeah


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

exactly, the reason it fails is because it's forgotten
just like all of last century's spiderman


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

For those of you who don't buy comics and didn't get a chance to see the New Ultimates preview that was tacked onto the back of most good books, it was finally put online




*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: New Ultimates #1 preview_ 













Series title will never be not funny


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2010)

didn't read the preview then, not doing so now


> Series title will never be not funny


ultimate new ultimates is ultimately ultimate fail


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2010)

As a huge fan of the Millar Ultimates i can say that i strongly dislike this preview.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to neg Kilowog for posting it, but we're in the middle of a rain of sunshine and cake


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> For those of you who don't buy comics and didn't get a chance to see the New Ultimates preview that was tacked onto the back of most good books, it was finally put online
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> ...


What is this the Aryan Avengers?  With Token Black Panther for cred?  Man, hating on Loeb is SOOOO easy.  I could be substantiated, but I really don't need to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been calling Loeb racist for ages.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 23, 2010)

Loab is a bigot


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

ultimatum and ultimates 3 was just a big wank fest of killing off everyone that was difrent, may it be religion nationality skin color or race.
Now I guess they just cut the pretense


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

Also, the mjolnir was allready bad, now Thor's bealt IS JUST FUCKING GAY 



final question, why is Namora in this issue?


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, the mjolnir was allready bad, now Thor's bealt IS JUST FUCKING GAY
> 
> 
> 
> final question, why is Namora in this issue?



it's Valkyrie
hate that bitch


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

making random ass claims on the internet


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2010)

you talking to me?
I meant that's not Namora on the cover but rather Valkyrie


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

response to ag and ban's obvious joke posts

though I think baron believes it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

I know it's valkyrie, I'm just saying, as an agents of atlas fan, that chick's design is Namora's.

And Thor's badass belt of power was a plot point on Ultimates
Here it's a leather stripe with a buckle on it. Gay


Finally, I have been claiming Loeb as a closeted KKK member for years >_>


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait so if Thor is giving knockoffs of his vest to groupies....is that going to be explained?  Of course it won't, but it will be knocked off of Val in an attempt to show off her boobs.  Or it will suddenly be more form fitting.

See?  I don't need racism to hate on a book Loeb is working on.  I'm talking about art and he has shit all to do with it.  Oh man,  didn't I make a hating on Loeb thread here?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

*dusts off Continuity Cop hat*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, what? I can't hear you over the sound of Nick Fury saying  how much he loves Roscoes.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

ok, so Aunt May is next on the hit list?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

You know what pisses me off the more bleeding cool is making me think about it? This racist loeb thing.

The pompous bastard quoted the bible for Noah's flood, killed all those genetic freaks, foreigners and non christians, and now he's giving rise to a team made of valkyrie, thor, ka-zar, steve, clint, sif(bondie on a wig), a mute t'chala, owned by carol danvers.

God's flood washed away the freaks, and after the nice blonde lady from fantastic four pushed it away, and the nice blond boy smooshed victor's skull in, even though he could have ripped his arms off, gave place to a team of seven blondies and t'challa

God's flood opened up the world of aryans. plus t'chala

Way to go Jeph Loeb


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

That's the best part.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been trying to figure out if Ban is serious about the racism thing or not for like, a year.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> response to ag and ban's obvious joke posts
> 
> though I think baron believes it



No i got it *dry humor*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #5 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2010)

can't hear you. To busy fapping to female asian wasp being killed by having her woomb chewed off


Anywhom, boy that ultimate enemy can make a point. Also, how did he know how to use Ultimate Supreme verse's lex luthor's lovecraftian flesh virus?
Must be supreme "bribrobrog".


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2010)

Millar + Red Skull = love


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 25, 2010)

So I guess Reed and Sue will be making up after this triad of events, if not before ... And why is Bobby not bald ? Yet another error from Sandoval ? or is the event set up way past the third arc of USM ?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

Im actually cool with his hair. Is  Jhonny not blonde?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

"I ORDER YOU ALL TO EAT EACH OTHER!"

". . . NO! NOT THAT WAY!"


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2010)

So why again did Kilowog steal one of Lex Luthors supersuits and decided to invade Ultimate Marvel?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

prepare to be opPressed


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Slice said:


> So why again did Kilowog steal one of Lex Luthors supersuits and decided to invade Ultimate Marvel?


Yo I saw that and had to double check the cover.  I was like...'where's his ring'?


----------



## Sannom (Feb 26, 2010)

Slice said:


> So why again did Kilowog steal one of Lex Luthors supersuits and decided to invade Ultimate Marvel?



Which one is Killowog? The one who attacked Fury, or the one who attacked Spider-Woman?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

The one that attacked SpiderCloneGirlWomanFriendThing.


----------



## Sannom (Feb 26, 2010)

Weird, people were calling the first one Killowog too! Make up your mind people


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2010)

The both looked like Kilowog to me.  Did DC lose the rights to him, and the Green Lanterns


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn. This guy is f'd up.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 3, 2010)

Good to know that Ultimate War Machine isn't that big of a jerk, at least to his teammates. And if Kinjishi was talking about Red Skull, saying that Red Skull is fucked up is a bit of an understatement. Poor Wasp...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2010)

This is too short. Millar is already finishing the arc next issue?


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 4, 2010)

So... is any of Jeph Loeb's recent Ultimate work worth a try?


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd like to say Ultimate X. However I'm afraid Loeb will fuck it all up down the road.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah X is only mediocre at worst from the first issue


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2010)

why dose Millar hate the French


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

He doesn't he just likes writing captain america as a douchebag.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2010)

Which is a welcome change and quite honestly, would be more realistic if Cap was really live


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 4, 2010)

Baby killing is waaaay fucking over the top.

Show some fucking nipples or pubes before blood spattered baby on the ground.


RAGE.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ha. Only the son of Ultimate Captain America had to be such a dick.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

look at it from his POV, what have the French done for us _lately?_ 

also




*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #8 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2010)

Ultimate Rick Jones really might be the ultimate Sentry considering how emo he is


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm with Johnny.  I really, really, really want to smack him


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 4, 2010)

You think the Watchers gave Rick the means to retcon the shit out of Ultimatum ?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think that makes him emo... kind of an overwhelming situation.


----------



## Sannom (Mar 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'm with Johnny.  I really, really, really want to smack him



I want to smack Iceman myself  He's so immature and childish, even Johnny seems mature in front of him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think that makes him emo... kind of an overwhelming situation.



You know what I meant


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Just read UC Avengers, so funny.

"Heard you like to make fun of the french, monsieur rodgers. You're about to find out how tough we really are."

*3 minutes later*

"We Surrender! We Surrender!"

Oh millar. Je t'aime.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

New Ultimates made my head hurt.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't wanna read it. I don't wanna read it...

.....

I read it...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 5, 2010)

So ... Tony met this kid named Sam, who died of cancer. Yeah, there are certain topics that should be respected, but whoring it out like this, Jeph ? Come on man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

Is there any difference between the current ultimates and the previous one other than different art and more words?

Oh and less i*c*st?


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 5, 2010)

One would have to wait until the first arc is over to answer such a question. Or until Loeb does something specially horrible next issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

Waiting implies we are looking forward to the future


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

I look forward to certain things in the future and there will be more new ultimates in the future.

These two facts are not related, but there is a certain coexistence between them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

When you say Ultimates, you are obviously referring to Ultimate Avengers. That is the only other Ultimate title other than Spider-Man


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When you say Ultimates, you are obviously referring to Ultimate Avengers. That is the only other Ultimate title other than Spider-Man



You make a fine point. Fair enough.

Is Red Skull this fucked up in other Marvel Universes? Cause that example of the shit he causes was nasty.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2010)

I stole it from the internet. Then I printed it and danced on it's shreds.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

I hate Ultimate marvel now

Why the fuck did those idiots Cancel Ultimate X-men?

Yes, Ultimatum was without a doubt gory fail but don't mean ya have to go take a shit on Ultimate X-men. 

Also jesus christ Ultimate Spider-man looks like a goddamn girl. And his Aunt May looks like she got a half-assed sex change.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is there any difference between the current ultimates and the previous one other than different art and more words?
> 
> Oh and less i*c*st?



He still treats all the girl characters as sex jokes and the male characters dont fare much better. basically loeb still blows unbelievably.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> So ... Tony met this kid named Sam, who died of cancer. Yeah, there are certain topics that should be respected, but whoring it out like this, Jeph ? Come on man.



It sucks that his books are so subpar now, because otherwise this would have been a touching reference to his son. Now, it just seems odd.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2010)

If he was more reserved about it it might help as well


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2010)

Millar Avengers was pretty good, i will not read the Loeb one. If its just half as bad as Ultimates 3 it is horrible, and with that one i barely made it through the first issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hate Ultimate marvel now
> 
> Why the fuck did those idiots Cancel Ultimate X-men?
> 
> ...



When will you stop posting in here?


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2010)

Who exactly keeps buying Jeph Loeb's Ultimate stuff? It's not like Frank Cho has been doing the book with him since Ultimates 3 or something...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

Winston S. Churchill: 'The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter.


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> It sucks that his books are so subpar now, because otherwise this would have been a touching reference to his son. Now, it just seems odd.



He's been shooting for that touching reference to his son and then blowing it instantly by being retarded for years now.
/inappropriate


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

He's been crying about his dead son on his works nonstop for years

Heroes season two was about Arthur and his sons

Ultimates 3 was about Bullseye and his sons. 

Ultimatum was about Magneto and his children

Ultimate X is about wolverine's kid and how wolverine is dead now.

There's also the angry jhonny storm and his father right before daddy died, or blob right before he got his head chomped off

If it's not about an ethnic person dying horribly, it's about someone being prissy about their parent-child relationship


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

So how good i the replacement Wolverine in Ultimate comics?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> **



Yeah that's pretty much the stock answer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He's been crying about his dead son on his works nonstop for years
> 
> Heroes season two was about Arthur and his sons
> 
> ...



Heartless as it sounds, I agree.


----------



## Majin Dan (Mar 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He's been crying about his dead son on his works nonstop for years
> 
> Heroes season two was about Arthur and his sons
> 
> ...



Hawkeye?
Someone's eye

Anyway yeah he apparently needs to make sure he mentions one depressing comment in a series, it's his signature


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Heartless as it sounds, I agree.



It dosen't stop man

I mean, Romulus, black panther, the list goes on and on.

sponsoring Loeb for any reason, is an uttermost sign of absolute idiocracy, and complete and total lack of anything remotely connected to good taste in story telling, and should therefore any perpertators should be confined to a cold damp room full of sparkly vampires and dragon mules, and hannah montana pinning up Kate Bell over the best of Vanilla Ice where their filthy mittens cannot pollute my gene pool.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

Gavok and ManiacClown's Ultimate Edits are back


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 11, 2010)

funny, how loeb's only redeeming quality is the inspiration for his parodies


Also, Spiderman was a little "wtf"


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 11, 2010)

Why was it a wtf ?

Because of what was promised next issue ? Or because of the codename picked by Rick ?

lol @ the Ultimate Infinity Gauntlet though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

"Don't judge my love."

Okay I lol'd


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok ok, I'm on the iceman bandwagon again.  I was worried when he lost the hair.  Hitting on koopa chix makes up for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Why was it a wtf ?



Weak plot really.
Well mostly because it was a 
"Hey are you a mutant"
"No, I really don't think so"
"Wait, maybe you are the chosen one by a lost race of watching aliens that have been around since the beggining of mankind, whose one of the  only four people in the world that aware of that just happened to meet you!"
"What makes you think that"
"I don't know"
"Well, I don't believe you"
"let us fight together"
They fight together
"Okay, I believe you now"


Mind you, it had good writing, and, the art was good, despite the usual complaints, but I wasn't too confortable with the plot


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 12, 2010)

Ultimate Infinity Gauntlet......


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2010)

The serpent squad is hilarious. Specially the non land version

Oh look, the ultimate nullifier 
"WE WANT THE SERPENT CROWN
The infinity Gaunlet
I SAID GIVE US THE SERPENT CROWN
Is that a shelf full of cosmic cubes?
SERPENT CROOOOWN!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought there was some great dialogue this issue (USM)


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> "Well, I don't believe you"
> "let us fight together"
> They fight together
> "Okay, I believe you now"



Apart from that it was a good issue. I really like the art and iirc this was the first time i did not see the serpent squad as drawn by Land.

Also i lol'd at the guys giving him advice on his hero name.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I agree, apart from that it was very good, which it was what I meant by "wtf"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 14, 2010)

Second Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Second Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier





Banhammer said:


> ... the non land version
> 
> Oh look, the *ultimate nullifier *
> "WE WANT THE SERPENT CROWN
> .....



I know right?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2010)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #3 & #4
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> Nick Fury’s Avengers have assembled: Black Widow, The Punisher, a new Hulk, War Machine and Hawkeye are souped-up and ready to face Hell…literally. Evil’s emissary comes in the form of The Ghostrider, a mysterious new villain sent to collect Satan’s debts: human lives. But how do you fight the devil and his men? With big guns and even bigger cojones. Who lives, who survives? Who knows? But it’ll be one hellish ride!! Join superstars MARK MILLAR and LEINIL FRANCIS YU in another heart-pumping adventure!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #11
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Art & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> After the shocking drama surrounding Kitty Pryde is exposed, an edict is made: “No more super heroes!!” Will Peter and his friends be able to keep the costumes off?? Especially when J. Jonah Jameson reveals himself to be the biggest threat Spidey has faced in years?  Looking for a Spidey adventure you’ve never seen before? Look no further as Eisner-nominated writer Brian Michael Bendis and fan-favorite artist David Lafuente, bring you another blockbuster story!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS X #3
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Art & Cover by ARTHUR ADAMS*
> The mystery of Ultimate X continues! With the world recovering from disaster, a select and special few try to figure out their place in it. What connects a mysterious winged guardian in Chicago with a hardworking cop? What is the true nature of this shadowy figure? And what does it all have to do with the ULTIMATE X?! Eisner award-winning writer JEPH LOEB and iconic illustrator ARTHUR ADAMS bring you the next thrilling chapter in this critically-acclaimed series!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

I like pete's new haircut


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2010)

> Look no further as Eisner-nominated writer Brian Michael Bendis





> Eisner award-winning writer JEPH LOEB


   !


----------



## mootz (Mar 22, 2010)

I have two Eisners, one for my home and one for office. I call them Bert and Ernie.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

Bendis won an Eisner for DD.  Guess he means 'nominated for USM'

Loeb won his from before his son died for good comics


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2010)

just trying to keep the running gag alive

UCA looks good, but I'm gonna have to get used to Yu
also disappointed in no cap, but I haven't read the latest issue (no spoil me plox)


----------



## mootz (Mar 22, 2010)

i am actually behind in ultimate verse. why is there a black guy with the hulk thing on his knuckles?

with as little spoiler as humanly possible


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2010)

^dunno, probably has something to do with Stark's brother if I had to guess, as he's created other bizarro superheros like a murderous spiderman, a pussy hulk, etc.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, but was that zombie Spider-Man on that Ultimate Avengers cover ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Ultimates vs. Ghost Rider.

Damn, Millar. . .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

Banner's mentor, who is black


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2010)

lol

maybe it's because Red Skull was just the villain, but that seems kinda lame


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think Jeph Loeb knows that there is allready an ultimate hawk


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ultimate Comics Avengers 2 looks dope, anything I need to read beforehand. Except Ultimatum, b/c im not reading that shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Ultimate Comics Avengers 2 looks dope, anything I need to read beforehand. Except Ultimatum, b/c im not reading that shit.



Ultimate Comics Avengers pt 1 (the current arc).


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 27, 2010)

> *THE STORY:*
> It's the return of Spider-Woman! And guess who she totally makes out with in this issue! What?? Yeah, you heard me!! Wanna see a Spider-Man story you have never ever ever ever seen before? We promise you, it?s right here!! All this and Kitty's Pryde's world comes crashing down around her as the U.S. government comes to Midtown High to collect her





			
				Eunectes said:
			
		

> The issue beter have spider-woman making out with Kitty





> Beginning with April's ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #9, the prolific penman's going to spin one hell of a torturous web for the young hero--starting things off first and foremost by having the web-slinger's best friend *Johnny Storm make out with his female clone, Ultimate Spider-Woman Jessica Drew.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]hPMjnZRyM7I[/YOUTUBE]



Also am i the only one who thinks Peter's new haircut looks bland.
I was expecting a lot more for some reason.


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2010)

less is more as far as Peter's hair is concerned, IMO
actually, it'd probably be much easier to put his mask on if he had a cru-cut or something
the mask would have to be like silk for it not to sometimes pull some hair out when he took it off :S


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 27, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> less is more as far as Peter's hair is concerned, IMO
> actually, it'd probably be much easier to put his mask on if he had a cru-cut or something
> the mask would have to be like silk for it not to sometimes pull some hair out when he took it off :S


I kind of liked Peter's hair before the relaunch but when the new art came it looked pretty bad so i can understand why they changed it.
I just thought they would have picked a hairstyle that's not so bland.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: X #2 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2010)

not amused


----------



## Slice (Apr 2, 2010)

Not sure what to think about this


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor Jean.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2010)

Her hair grew a buttload since the wave.


----------



## Slice (Apr 2, 2010)

Also she appears to have found some sort of fountain of youth.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2010)

and gone goth emo.

Way to go Loeb. Way to go.


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, it was at least a logical emo movement....


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2010)

She has the power to understand and see  the entirety of the dept of all human souls, and has seen and felt with the power of the phoenix, and when her world beging to go down arounder she...

Falls to her knees on a corner crying and dying her hair black.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh goddammit


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the art... The writing on the other hand is of course suspect.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 2, 2010)

Where the fuck are her nipples in some of those shots?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2010)

I find the art pretty suspect as well tbh.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 2, 2010)

In one panel Jean is standing topless in front of a mirror, while the reflection in the mirror kind of looks like she's wearing a tank.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I find the art pretty suspect as well tbh.



That's what happens when you get a guy who's specialty is horrific monsters and put him in a relatively quiet coming of age story.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, I like how the mirror is all steemy even though there's no steam in the room.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 9, 2010)

Ultimate Enemy #3 Preview: 

It looks like Nick Fury is back to being a normal human whose only power is sheer awesomeness.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, whoever is pulling the strings here is obscenely competent 


also Ultimate X continues to be merely mediocre.


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2010)

X beeing mediocre is way above the expectations i had for it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2010)

The spread with all the dead mutants is Loeb's handiwork.

The bastard. . .


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 10, 2010)

read ultimatum, it was good, i wish colossus died, I think beast dying for the second time was not necessary and I'm loving the current storyline going on for ultimate spiderman.


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2010)

Samurai G said:


> read ultimatum, it was good, i wish colossus died, I think beast dying for the second time was not necessary and I'm loving the current storyline going on for ultimate spiderman.





Samurai G said:


> read ultimatum, it was good





Samurai G said:


> *Ultimatum*






Samurai G said:


> *good*




You are walking on very dangerous terrain here


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2010)

Samurai G said:


> read ultimatum, it was good, i



begging for a negging


----------



## shit (Apr 11, 2010)

someone's taking advantage of OLPP's banning


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2010)

I finally read Ultimate Galactus trilogy 














AND








I



LOVED 





IT! 


  



Jean and Professor X's plan to destroy him was like DBZ Goku spirit bomb 

just so much more kick-ass! 







Banhammer said:


> begging for a negging



Neg the bastard 

Ultimatum was the most mediocre piece of shit I've ever read


But good


GOOOD?


GOOD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2010)

Gah-Lak-Tus driven off by contact with humanity. . . was like a jobbing, IMO.

The Ultimate UN destroying 20% of its mass. . . come on! It's a freaking _fleet_ and they run away still?


----------



## shit (Apr 11, 2010)

they blew up a whole other universe tho
I thought that was pretty balls to the walls


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Gah-Lak-Tus driven off by contact with humanity. . . was like a jobbing, IMO.



Meh, at least it was cool how his coming scared people shitless to the point of mass-suicides. 

I'm angered by how the Silver Surfer is such a fucking pansy though. I was hoping he'd fight by Ultimate Gah-Lak-Tus  side till he runs away.



> The Ultimate UN destroying 20% of its mass. . . come on! It's a freaking _fleet_ and they run away still?



Actually, it was 30% 

Gah-lak-tus hated contact with humanity THAT much


----------



## shit (Apr 11, 2010)

there was another silver surfer in the UF4 I think that was somehow different and more independent
I forget but something like that
anyway, hence why the ultiverse wrote itself into ultimatum


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 11, 2010)

Marvel you've created The Ultimate TIME PARADOX...

[01] Time Crack #1 - The Mutant race are now the result of a lab experiment
not Natural Selection

[02] Time Crack #2 - The Herald of Gah-Lak-Tus once Evil Silver Surfer is now
good without explanation of said change of heart

[03] Time Crack #3 - By Killing Logan he never becomes Cable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Marvel you've created The Ultimate TIME PARADOX...
> 
> [01] Time Crack #1 - The Mutant race are now the result of a lab experiment
> not Natural Selection
> ...



logan was never going to become cable since he never losted his healing factor. as for time crack 1 they probably said that to fuck with magneto's head.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 11, 2010)

And Time Crack #2 isn't a time crack at all. The "good" Surfer is from an alternate universe the Fantastic Four visited. The "evil" Surfers are those probe thingies of Gah-Lak-Tus.


----------



## Noah (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh. This reminds me. I read Ultimate and all of USM about a month ago. USM was good. Ultimatum was lulz. Srs lulz.

Evangelical Magneto is hilarious. Doom headsquish is hilarious. Pretty much everything was hilarious.

In a bad way of course. Pretty much every death was completely unnecessary or senseless. Can't wait to see how we wipe out half of the remaining characters in a few years when Loeb gets another boner for death.


----------



## shit (Apr 12, 2010)

Ultimatum was like Hiroshima and Nagasaki. We did it so that it shall never be done again.
Or something.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2010)

^

Pffft 

Hiroshima I can look back and say "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit..."

Now that tells you not to fuck with us


With Ultimate Marvel's "Ultimatum"

I'm more like "oh shit" 

On another note who do you think is the most kick-ass chick in Ultimate Marvel?

For me it gotta be 


and


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2010)

why you people still bringing up the scourge of the forsaken?


----------



## shit (Apr 12, 2010)

kickass ultimate chick?

I guess Kitty Pryde
Storm was a disappointment to me, along with the rest of the X-Men who stayed X-Men after Millar left


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Dazzler, man. Dazzler.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [01] Time Crack #1 - The Mutant race are now the result of a lab experiment
> not Natural Selection


not seeing how this is a paradox or whatever


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

USM coming to TV


----------



## Woob 1010 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> USM coming to TV



NOOOO!

Don't get me wrong, I love USM in all shapes, and this series will surely be good. It's just that this truly is the nail in the coffin for The Spectacular Spider-Man.

Oh well.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 13, 2010)

Why would they do this so soon after Spectacular?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> USM coming to TV



wait so they got the rights to Spectacular Spider-man but they're going with a new series anyway? that's retarded.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

No its not its Disney doing it on one of their channels so they want to differentiate it from what has come before.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

wasnt spectacular already playing on disney?


----------



## Woob 1010 (Apr 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> wasnt spectacular already playing on disney?



Yepp, it moved to Disney.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2010)

Like I care Disney XD is already super ultra fail

this just makes them incredibly irreversible fail.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCKKITY FUCK!!!!!

Spectacular Spider-man was arguably the best animated series save Batman the animated series and Justice League, and hands down the best interpretation of Spider-man. Don't get me wrong, I grew up on the 90's animated Spider-man, but looking back on it, it had ridiculous amounts of censorship. Did you know Spider-man only threw 2 punches in the entire series? 5 Seasons, 2 punches.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 13, 2010)

So, if USM is coming, what should one assume for the rest of the Ultimate line ?

Hope they do a faithful adaptation of Bendis' work.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2010)

Ultimatum. They'll make it into an animated movie. They already did planet Hulk so you know War World Hulk will follow. Then Red Hulk, then Jeff Loeb destroys you brain. And people will buy it, so they'll make more. It's the 'genre movie' syndrome. Epic movie, Date movie, meet the spartans etc. suck out loud and everyone knows it, but people go see it and it makes money.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 14, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimatum. They'll make it into an animated movie. They already did planet Hulk so you know *War World Hulk* will follow. Then Red Hulk, then Jeff Loeb destroys you brain. And people will buy it, so they'll make more. It's the 'genre movie' syndrome. Epic movie, Date movie, meet the spartans etc. suck out loud and everyone knows it, but people go see it and it makes money.


They can,t make that movie because they would have to remove to many characters i think
Just like they couldn,t use Silver Surfer in the Planet Hulk movie.
I don,t really understand why you compare Planet Hulk with those shitty movies.
I thought that Planet Hulk was one of the beter animated Marvel movies.
Anyway it sucks that SSM has to go just so that we can get Ultimate Spider-man/ Marvel Team-Up.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2010)

That's...really sad.  I really enjoyed spectacular.  The ruining of free cartoons for kids continues.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 14, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> They can,t make that movie because they would have to remove to many characters i think
> Just like they couldn,t use Silver Surfer in the Planet Hulk movie.
> I don,t really understand why you compare Planet Hulk with those shitty movies.
> I thought that Planet Hulk was one of the beter animated Marvel movies.
> Anyway it sucks that SSM has to go just so that we can get Ultimate Spider-man/ Marvel Team-Up.



Scary Movie 1 & 2 paved the way for the unfunnier scary movie 3-4, and all the other genre movies. Planet Hulk did kick ass, but they can still do a world war hulk. They already showed the illuminati in the beginning of planet hulk, albeit reed and black bolt were blurred. that means that they had legal rights to do so.Iron man was easily recognized, and doc strange as well. So they could do a WWH movie, use ancillary characters  that aren't attached to anything as fodder for the warbound to beat up. Lionsgate just made a doc strange and iron man animated movie a few years ago, so they should still have the rights to them. they have the rights to the avengers so Sentry can be used. The only ones I don't think they could use are black bolt and reed cause sony has rights to F4 still I think. Tho until the coliseum Black bolt had a small part in WWH.

Not saying I don't like planet hulk, but saying they could do it if they wanted.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Any oppinions on Ultimate Enemy?

Other than "lets stuff a huge load of characters in the story and blow stuff up" this thing progresses awefully slow.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

A lot of big two comics seem to be in spinning wheels phase.  Looks like it's time to catch up on faaaaaables!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #9 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers #6 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ultimate Comics:
MYSTERY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh hey, Mahr Vehl

Cool.


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2010)

UCSM is turning into a snorefest.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

Bendis on Mystery


----------



## Amuro (Apr 17, 2010)

For some stupid reason i bought New Ultimates, god what a piece of shit i'm glad i never read Ultimates 3 or Ultimatum. 

I think i'll stick with Millar as far as Ultimate's concerned.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2010)

When are they gonna make a Ultimate Runaways comic?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't worry i'm sure it's on Loebs list of "things i need to fuck up".


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2010)

^

They wouldn't dare fuck up The Runaways


----------



## Amuro (Apr 17, 2010)

There is nothing Loeb can't fuck up given the chance.

Just you wait it'll be a bunch of super hero kids who got powers from there evildoer parents giving them cancer.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Apr 17, 2010)

^

Oh Loeb, how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

Hagi said:


> There is nothing Loeb can't fuck up given the chance.
> 
> Just you wait it'll be a bunch of super hero kids who got powers from there evildoer parents giving them cancer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2010)

Why is the person above me still alive?


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

^

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2010)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #5 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> The Avengers have Hell to pay as Nick Fury's new squad faces off with the demonic Ghost Rider! Hell's emissary is collecting souls, and Vice-President Blackthorne is next on his list. Hawkeye, The Punisher, War Machine, and Black Widow are cranked up and ready to face Satan's soldier, but are they prepared to fight two of him!? Good thing they have the brand-new Hulk on their side! Don't miss this devilishly exciting issue from best-selling creators MARK MILLAR (CIVIL WAR, KICK-ASS) and LEINIL FRANCIS YU(SECRET INVASION)!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS MYSTERY #1 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS NEW ULTIMATES #3 (of 5)
> dWritten by JEPH LOEB
> Art & Cover by FRANK CHO*
> THOR REBORN!  If Thor returns, an Ultimate must die to take his place in Valhalla!  With Cap, Iron Man and Hawkeye betrayed -- will one of them perish? Has Loki triumphed?  All this and the Defenders' secret revealed! Ultimate X's JEPH LOEB and superstar illustrator FRANK CHO bring you a showdown of incredible proportions as Gods and Heroes fight to the end!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, really Loeb?

As if all the deaths so far *hasn**'t* been enough?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought Ultimate Avengers is still in series 1 and not yet in series 2


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2010)

Hagi said:


> There is nothing Loeb can't fuck up given the chance.
> 
> Just you wait it'll be a bunch of super hero kids who got powers from there evildoer parents giving them cancer.



Whose life of luxury has forced them into such a emones desperate need for any of their atention that their only escape will be fornicating

Alot


With a toaster.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 19, 2010)

Random question, do you think that newer characters will appear and take the names of some of the dead from Ultimatum?


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2010)

Know what I take it back....Loeb will fuck your shit up..;.


Keep Runaways away from him......






FAR AWAY


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Random question, do you think that newer characters will appear and take the names of some of the dead from Ultimatum?



Yes

I'm still taking bets by what issue of "Ultimate X" Jimmy will start using the codename Wolverine.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2010)

And then sabertooth will start calling himself Daken.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2010)

Avengers was neat, kinda liked Skull's reasoning for why he did what he did.

Also JESUS CHRIST Nick Fury


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers 2 #1 preview_ 

















Quite possibly the greatest preview of all time


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2010)

Yu's such a pimp. He should draw everything in Ultimate Comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I take it big fucking tidal waves don't say much to frank castle


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes because a tidal wave _must_ kill 100% of the population.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2010)

it's always good to see frank castle being frank castle.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh god now I'm actually thinking of picking this up


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2010)

I like how in one panel it looks like he's pistol whipping a guy while shooting him with the same gun


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I take it big fucking tidal waves don't say much to frank castle



Frank killed the tidal wave to death with bullets


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Ultimate Avengers 2 comic is sex  

Dude needs to stay the artist


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess Riker's Island is inland enough to not have been completely destroyed


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 23, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Oh god now I'm actually thinking of picking this up



Same here.  

Has Ult. Punisher been in anything else?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 23, 2010)

He was briefly in Ultimate Spider-Man and killed Jean DeWolffe (I think)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Yes because a tidal wave _must_ kill 100% of the population.



meh. It must when it kills like, Nightcrawler.


----------



## Sannom (Apr 23, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Same here.
> 
> Has Ult. Punisher been in anything else?



Mostly a punching ball for Spidey in USM. He did kill Jean DeWolf though. She was a corrupt cop working for the Kingpin (also, his lover).


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> meh. It must when it kills like, Nightcrawler.



you really want ultimatum to have killed_ more_ characters?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

the death of daredevil was the only one that struck a strong blow


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the death of daredevil was the only one that struck a strong blow


..
That








Didn't




Happen​


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

Has Loeb introduced any meaningful characters since he has wiped out everyone else yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

is  nova, red skull, wolverine's son, and that black hulk guy loeb's work?

edit: my bad you ment _meaningful_ characters


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

Red Skull was great


And not a loeb character


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2010)

nova is bendis. red skull and black hulk are millar. underbite x is loeb


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2010)

Is New Ultimates even good? I picked up the first copy but I was turned off by Loeb with Ultimatum.

I mean how exactly does Nightcrawler die from a tidal wave but Angel live? Wha?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2010)

Skip it, it's garbage.  I'm not sure about Avengers though I haven't read that.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 23, 2010)

So, Peter now thinks he might be bi huh ?


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Skip it, it's garbage.  I'm not sure about Avengers though I haven't read that.



Avengers is good, the Red Skull was great.

But i enjoyed Ultimates I and II a bit more. This one lacked that "blockbuster movie" feeling i got fron the first two.



~Gesy~ said:


> is  nova, red skull, wolverine's son, and that black hulk guy loeb's work?
> 
> edit: my bad you ment _meaningful_ characters



Nova has tons of potential, might turn into something really meaningful. I trust Bendis on this one.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 24, 2010)

UCSM was pretty good. Some funny moments in there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Slice said:


> Avengers is good, the Red Skull was great.
> 
> But i enjoyed Ultimates I and II a bit more. *This one lacked that "blockbuster movie" feeling i got fron the first two.*



This.

Art aside, it felt more like a lead-in to the upcoming Ultimates titles.

But it was still infinitely better than what came before it. . .


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> UCSM was pretty good. Some funny moments in there.


It was pretty decent.
UCSM seems to be improve although i don,t realy like spider-woman and Johny together.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2010)

Im hoping this leads to some hilarious questions sent johnny's way.

To which he responds, "It's like my best friend, but totally hot, what's not to love?"

Also, FUCK YES no more Sasuke Parker.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2010)

Intervention on the hair


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 27, 2010)

It's funny how they referenced how round his head is and also how defined it became after the hair cut lol


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

UCAv2 #1 was a good start to the new arc.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I actually liked it, I might keep up with this one.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2010)

Ultimate Spiderman #9 - what a great issue.

Peters reaction when Johnny told him who he had a date with was absolutely priceless!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Slice said:


> Ultimate Spiderman #9 - what a great issue.
> 
> Peters reaction when Johnny told him who he had a date with was absolutely priceless!



Indeed I enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2010)

Now I understand the profound hate people have for Loeb.

I jut read the Ultimates 3 and it was the WORST fucking shit I've ever read.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #10 preview_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #10 preview_




"this class is for humans only"

it's like someone brought a dog to school.


----------



## Eunectes (May 7, 2010)

Do you think it is required to be a asshole to be on the special forces in the ultimate marvel universe?
The art is godawful.
Just look at the black guy who says "your going to grow old in a federal prison".
His face looks like it is drawn in MS paint.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Do you think it is required to be a asshole to be on the special forces in the ultimate marvel universe?
> The art is godawful.
> Just look at the black guy who says "your going to grow old in a federal prison".
> His face looks like it is drawn in MS paint.



See that's my problem with Ultimate Spider-Man...the art is just fucking bad, the characters don't even look like real people anymore


----------



## Slice (May 7, 2010)

The one thing i dont like about Lafuente: The man just cant draw faces.

(This and that he changed MJ from "hot" to "wallflower")


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2010)

I dont agree that it's bad. He's a perfectly capable artist. It's the style you just don't like. It's much like how I don't enjoy JRJR. But I do enjoy Lafuente or however it's spelled, for whatever reason.


----------



## Slice (May 7, 2010)

Lafuente is great at drawing action scenes or in general scenes involving lots of movement.

Especially when the characters are in costume (and he does not have to draw faces) theres a nice flow to his panels.


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2010)

I dont think there's anything wrong with his faces.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #10 preview_



>_<



Do Want


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2010)

ahaha new ultimates is so bad. 

guess what valkyrie sue's gone and done now?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2010)

Oh for FUCK'S SAKE Loeb


----------



## shit (May 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> ahaha new ultimates is so bad.
> 
> guess what valkyrie sue's gone and done now?



don't  care


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2010)

It's best you don't see it. Trust me.


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2010)

My god.

Why do i make myself read this shit... who approves of this beeing published?

It is so unbelievably stupid.


And why is it that artists working on a Loeb book simply ignore established designs and make it look like 616? (Thors hammer in Ultimates 3, Tonys armor...)


----------



## neodragzero (May 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh for FUCK'S SAKE Loeb



What did he do this time?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2010)

Valkyrie broke Cap's shield


----------



## Eunectes (May 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Valkyrie broke Cap's shield


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2010)

Oh, also, Loki's sister or something brainwashed Zanna or however the hell you say her name, Valkyrie and Danvers to kill Tony, Cap and Hawkeye respectively.

And then they did.


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2010)

Still working on catching up to the Ultimate line and just a few minutes ago i read the clone saga and there is a thing that confuses me:

The fantastic four were all present when Octavius explained to everyone in the room that Jessica was a female clone of Peter. So how is it that in Ultimate comics Johnny is hitting on her and clearly not knowing what she is?


----------



## Whimsy (May 9, 2010)

Slice said:


> Still working on catching up to the Ultimate line and just a few minutes ago i read the clone saga and there is a thing that confuses me:
> 
> The fantastic four were all present when Octavius explained to everyone in the room that Jessica was a female clone of Peter. So how is it that in Ultimate comics Johnny is hitting on her and clearly not knowing what she is?



I'm guessing it's because it's written by spastics.


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2010)

Actually i was more looking for a serious explanation. 

Both were written by Bendis, and Bendis is perfectly capable of writing a good and consistent story. I'm just curious if he overlooked something or if there will be an explanation later on.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2010)

Maybe Johnny is just horny and dumb


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2010)

The only word i can use to describe Ultimate Power is: Horrible

Next in line Spiderman 106-111 and nearing Ultimatum - i am afraid....


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2010)

Slice said:


> Still working on catching up to the Ultimate line and just a few minutes ago i read the clone saga and there is a thing that confuses me:
> 
> The fantastic four were all present when Octavius explained to everyone in the room that Jessica was a female clone of Peter. So how is it that in Ultimate comics Johnny is hitting on her and clearly not knowing what she is?



scans please


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2010)

Slice said:


> The only word i can use to describe Ultimate Power is: Horrible
> 
> Next in line Spiderman 106-111 and nearing Ultimatum - i am afraid....



That was like, Loeb's first ultimate work


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> scans please



The page in question:


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2010)

Sigh...Guess im gonna have to read Ultimatum. Im tired of not knowing wtf is going on in Ultimate Comics Avengers and Spiderman.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That was like, Loeb's first ultimate work



For the 5 gajillionth time.

Ultimate Power was doomed from the start.

Bendis was writing a generic crossover fight-team-up but said "fuck it" and left"

JMS tried to salvage it by injecting story and wrapping up Supreme plot threads, but saw there was no hope.

_Then_ Loeb was given Bendis and JMS' unholy shitpile and was told to do what he could.

Sure Loeb did a horrible job, but no one could have salvaged that.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2010)

he could have written anything _but_ the stupid doombot, nick fury getting the shaft and peter being the hugest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

So I just read New Ultimates.

. . . We need Millar handling both titles, damn it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2010)

Ellis on new ultimates imo


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

Ellis is too hit and miss for me.  On the one hand he wrote Planetary, which I love.  Then on the other hand he writes Astonishing X Men


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> The page in question:



2 Possibilities:

He forgot.

He flew off somewhere or just wasn't paying attention during the explanation.


----------



## Hannibal (May 10, 2010)

Stop supporting Loeb written books, you will live longer.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

I haven't read anything Loeb has written in years.  I'm a happier person because of it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Sometimes, I seriously wonder whether or not Loeb is actually an undercover saboteur, working for DC.

Its hilarious how he close he came to being a universe buster.


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> 2 Possibilities:
> 
> He forgot.
> 
> He flew off somewhere or just wasn't paying attention during the explanation.



3. He does remember but it does not strike him as odd that he is technically dating his best friend rule 63'd





And guys i know how easy it is to derail any thread into a "Loeb sucks and i hate him" one but lets just skip this here. As Kilo said Ultimate Power would have been just as horrible even if he was not involved.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Ellis is too hit and miss for me.  On the one hand he wrote Planetary, which I love.  Then on the other hand he writes Astonishing X Men



You seem to be under the insane assumption he puts every ounce of skill he has on work-for-hire stuff.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Ellis is too hit and miss for me.  On the one hand he wrote Planetary, which I love.  Then on the other hand he writes Astonishing X Men



Well I get the impression he doesnt try very hard with astonishing. But Ultimates seems like, at least as far as mainstream books go, something he'd really enjoy.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> You seem to be under the insane assumption he puts every ounce of skill he has on work-for-hire stuff.



Obviously, but I see Ultimates falling under the work for hire pile


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

When it comes to Ellis work-for-hire stuff there are two approaches he takes

1). Not giving a shit, writing for a paycheck and coasting on the fact that he's Warren fucking Ellis

2). When he rarely has fun and hints of true Ellis pops out, I'd say the way he writes Tony Stark would fit this


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> 3. He does remember but it does not strike him as odd that he is technically dating his best friend rule 63'd



4. Neuralizer


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2010)

You may be on to something


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2010)

female clone is like a sister.
 What does the bro code said?


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2010)

"A bro shall not sleep with another bro’s sister. However, a bro shall not get angry if another bro says "Dude, your sister’s hot!!"."


----------



## shit (May 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> And guys i know how easy it is to derail any thread into a "Loeb sucks and i hate him" one but lets just skip this here. As Kilo said Ultimate Power would have been just as horrible even if he was not involved.





Loeb says not to take his accomplishments away from him.
When something needs fubar'd good and proper, they call the master.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> "A bro shall not sleep with another bro?s sister. However, a bro shall not get angry if another bro says "Dude, your sister?s hot!!"."



Damn.

Well that's it. Johnny fucked up.

The only way to make this right is if Sue makes out with Peter. I'm sure Reed will understand.


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2010)

Ah Susan Storm, the hottest thing in _all_ of Marvel. 

Let the Richards boy keep her, Parker gets enough girls as it is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> Ah Susan Storm, the hottest thing in _all_ of Marvel.
> 
> Let the Richards boy keep her, Parker gets enough girls as it is.



Well, if Richards could clone a female johnny storm, then I suppose that would suffice.

Otherwise, Peter gets to make out with sue for however long Johnny made out with jessica. The code demands it!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> 2 Possibilities:
> 
> He forgot.
> 
> He flew off somewhere or just wasn't paying attention during the explanation.



True Answer:

Brian Bendis.

Seriously.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2010)

I can hardly believe neither his sister or his friends talked about it later.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

You're all forgetting a very important thing

Johnny is an idiot


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Maybe Johnny is just horny and dumb



let's listen to this guy, he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> You're all forgetting a very important thing
> 
> Johnny is an idiot



You say this like it's a valid excuse.

Idiocy is not a valid defense in the eyes of the bro code.  

If said idiocy was induced by copious drinking, then maybe it'd be open for debate. But sober idiocy? No dice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

Bendis and continuity, people!


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

Shut up CBG we've figured it out already


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

You know New Ultimates is actually not completely horrible if all the narration boxes were taken out, it would actually be halfway mediocre


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

It ought to be recaption'd, like the Civil War Parody.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

it is, by the same duo who parodied Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2010)

The only thing that turned me on about Ultimatum was the insanely high death toll. 

Other than that fuck it

The number of folks dead in Ultimatum was the number of chumps that should've died in Final Crisis.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> it is, by the same duo who parodied Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum



Where is this awesomeness I am missing?


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

4thletter.net

also I leafed through last month's Wizard.

Bendis is bringing in Ultimate Chameleon.  Millar is bringing in a new Daredevil


----------



## shit (May 11, 2010)

My memory fails me. Have we gotten an Ultimate Chameleon yet?
And the Daredevil thing was obvious. I rly want more of UA Spiderman.
Spiderman vs Spiderman, shit'd be so cash


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

the guy who killed Captain Stacy was nicknamed Chameleon by fans, but never officially called that


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

a new daredevil really? why not come up with a new superhero name for a character?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 12, 2010)

Because fanboys never put away their old toys?


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Name recognition/legacy

Also REALLY ghstwrld really?  I know you have a vehement contempt for the mainstream, but really.  That's as out of place as CBG's Beechen post in response to you saying this in the other thread.

Also I don't think Millar has written a DD comic in his life or even express sentiment one way or the other


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

shut up, all three of you!  how dare you all nearly come close to criticising Ultimate Avengers


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

you haven't read many ghstwrld posts have you?


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

I always just say "Sakura fan opinions " and laugh and laugh and laugh and laugh

I'm just kidding I like Sakura ok.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 12, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Name recognition/legacy
> 
> Also REALLY ghstwrld really?  I know you have a vehement contempt for the mainstream, but really.  That's as out of place as CBG's Beechen post in response to you saying this in the other thread.
> 
> Also I don't think Millar has written a DD comic in his life or even express sentiment one way or the other



Vehement contempt?  For the mainstream?  Really?  _Really?_

And my response is entirely relevant.  Millar's work - even the creator owned stuff - doesn't move much beyond the restrictive formalism of DC/Marvel superhero comics, and it usually does so in lazy, hamfisted, irritating ways.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Calls thems likes I sees thems

That's not the same as fanboyism


----------



## ghstwrld (May 12, 2010)

Batman and Wonder Woman don't count?

And yes it is.  Only someone possessing insane reverence for DC/Marvel history and continuity could come up with Millar's Ultimate X-men, The Ultimates, and Wanted.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Millar never read X-Men growing up and his only experience when he was writing UXM was watching the Singer movies a couple times.  Also weird you see it that way, nearly everyone else has the opposite opinion.


I'm gonna assume you have a broad definition of "fanboy".  People in any established genre will stick to genre conventions like mad, everyone does it.  Most people use "fanboy" for the more extreme cases like Tarantino, Morrison, Johns, etc. I guess


----------



## ghstwrld (May 12, 2010)

I don't believe it counts as genre convention when you're retelling the same old tired story with the same old tired characters over and over again.

If that info about Millar is true, it's irrelevant because, most of the time, Ult. X-men's value is derived from how close or far the characters or moments are to their original counterparts rather than how strong the overall story is.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2010)

Read Ultimatum, as expected it was bad - but i have to say i still think Ultimates 3 was way worse.

Next in line the Requiem issues and then re-reading the "Ultimate Comics" relaunch for better comprehension.

After that a short summary on my thoughts to the entire Ultimate line.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

Everyone rips off stories and plots, a whole shitload of crime stories just end up retelling the "great" stories of the genre.  Every genre has a formula that is usually religiously followed.

How is it irrelevent if he didn't know how close he was getting.  In the Wizard issue I read he essentially said that based off the movie he took a stab and just did caricature of the characters of the movie.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers 2 #2 preview_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2010)

from cripple to pimp.


----------



## shit (May 13, 2010)

roids that won't make your penis smaller
only in comics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2010)

so ultimate kitty has some sort of super strength huh?


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Are they going to retcon teh mention of Magda from Ultimates 3? 

That was just an unbelievable fail move by Loeb.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> so ultimate kitty has some sort of super strength huh?



She basically does the opposite of her intangibility power. Makes her molecules so dense that it's like hitting steel. Gives her super strength. First was mentioned in the ultimate F4/Xmen special when her future self goes fights either the thing or colossus. One or the other.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 2 #6 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> The Avengers are caught in the middle as Ghost Rider and the demonically powered Vice-President Blackthorne go head-to-flaming-head! What hope do Hawkeye, Punisher, and the new Hulk have against Satan's soldiers? Find out as best-selling creators MARK MILLAR (CIVIL WAR, KICK-ASS) and LEINIL FRANCIS YU (SECRET INVASION) bring this story to a fiery finish!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory ?$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 3 #1 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils by STEVE DILLON
> Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS MYSTERY #2 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #13
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Art & Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> There?s no other way to say it: In this issue...Spider-Man?s entire life is completely destroyed.
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS X #4
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ARTHUR ADAMS*
> The Ultimate Universe's most talked about series continues! Ultimate Spider-Man Peter Parker's classmate Liz Allen vanished after Ultimatum. Where has she been hiding and what connection does she have to the terrible horrible Blob? Join the new cast of Ultimate X as they head to Southern California to find out these secrets and more when Eisner award-winning writer JEPH LOEB and master illustrator ARTHUR ADAMS bring you the next thrilling chapter in this critically-acclaimed series that's selling out everywhere!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ?$3.99


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2010)

> ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 3 #1 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> *Pencils by STEVE DILLON*



. . . Sigh.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Sigh.



Who the hell is Steve Dillon?


----------



## shit (May 16, 2010)

> The Ultimate Universe's most talked about series continues! Ultimate Spider-Man Peter Parker's classmate Liz Allen vanished after Ultimatum. Where has she been hiding and what connection does she have to the terrible horrible Blob?



Sure glad I'm pretending this title doesn't exist.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

> what connection does she have to the terrible horrible Blob?


I thought they brazenly spelled this out


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2010)

> Where has she been hiding and what connection does [Liz Allen] have to the terrible horrible Blob?



She's his daughter. Everyone knows this. Seriously Loeb, the same twist twice in a row?

You fucktard.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Oi can someone show me an example of Steve Dillon's terrible work?


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2010)

I mean, the rosses were daughter - father


I'm guessing Liz Allen is the daughter of the blob who is going to die of Steve Syndrom.
And cancer.



~Gesy~ said:


> so ultimate kitty has some sort of super strength huh?



Hiperdensity. Which pretty much translates to superstrong and supertough, albeit not exactly a class 100. Maybe a loose spidey.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oi can someone show me an example of Steve Dillon's work?


----------



## shit (May 16, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oi can someone show me an example of Steve Dillon's terrible work?



why aren't you reading Punishermax?

and I agree with CBG, that seems a lame choice for UA, but I'm hopeful


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

Dillon's great at brutal and ugly.  He does the best gory old people


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

shit said:


> why aren't you reading Punishermax?



Because I'm donating my money on  the good Ultimate Marvel's comics before the devastating failure Ultimatum. 

Tell me Elektra & Daredevil and The Ultimates vol.1 good? I just bought 'em.


----------



## shit (May 16, 2010)

yes, but one more than the other
I'll let you decide which is which since you bought them


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

^

I ordered 'em on Amazon so I won't get 'em for another couple days.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2010)

Dillon did art for the Ultimates Annual #1, which was written by Millar. That annual is included in my Ultimates Omnibus.

And the art was. . . ugh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, the rosses were daughter - father
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Liz Allen is the daughter of the blob who is going to die of Steve Syndrom.
> ...





Blitzomaru said:


> She basically does the opposite of her intangibility power. Makes her molecules so dense that it's like hitting steel. Gives her super strength. First was mentioned in the ultimate F4/Xmen special when her future self goes fights either the thing or colossus. One or the other.



reminds me of the time bishop tried to get iceman to use the opposite of his powers. he said iceman probably might be able to heat the environment too, if i recall correctly.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2010)

The cover of UCA#2 is one of the most horrific things in existence. 

Sure glad I'm pretending this universe doesn't exist.


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2010)

^

I can't believe they fucking enlisted the Punisher in the Avengers

Has Marvel gone braindead or something?


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

Millar's having fun not giving a shit what people think, that's a good thing as opposed to him trying his best to be edgy.



Also CBG tell me this.

Give me one person (aside from maybe Darick Robertson) who can draw as foul, disgusting and brutally glorious acts of violence and depravity as Steve Dillon


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

mow said:


> The cover of UCA#2 is one of the most horrific things in existence.
> 
> Sure glad I'm pretending this universe doesn't exist.



Yu don't like Yu?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Millar's having fun not giving a shit what people think, that's a good thing as opposed to him trying his best to be edgy.
> 
> Also CBG tell me this.
> 
> Give me one person (aside from maybe Darick Robertson) who can draw as *foul, disgusting and brutally glorious acts of violence and depravity* as Steve Dillon



John Totleben perhaps Geof Darrow.

Quitely can do it as well. . . but it looks. . . _elegant_ for being bloody and violent.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2010)

mow said:


> The cover of UCA#2 is one of the most horrific things in existence.
> 
> Sure glad I'm pretending this universe doesn't exist.



wut. I hated Yu on SI but his recent work on the ultimate universe has been really good looking. how can you judge an artist on one cover or pretend it impacts how good a book it is?


----------



## mow (May 19, 2010)

Seriously. Can you even read?



> The cover of UCA#2 is one of the most horrific things in existence.



I'm not judging his entire work. I'm judging the cover. If i was judging Yu my statement would be something like this



> The cover of UCA#2 is one of the most horrific things in existence. Just like all Yu's work



and my secondary statement was reaction to all the synopsis being posted.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2010)

Ok I'm fucking confused, what happened to Kong?  He suddenly disapeared and Kitty was all "Magneto was right", what happened?

Also Avengers was good


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2010)

^ 

Will they get rid of Punisher on the Avengers team.... 


Please...I liked him being the insane "put a fucking bullet in your head if you fuck with me" gun-toting vigilante he was when he killed Captain Dewoulfe back in Ultimate Spiderman... pek pek


----------



## shit (May 22, 2010)

Blaze wtf, like we write the comics, wtf


Sir Henry said:


> Ok I'm fucking confused, what happened to Kong?  He suddenly disapeared and Kitty was all "Magneto was right", what happened?
> 
> Also Avengers was good



Kong prolly went home to talk to police and shizz, trying to stay outta trouble. What's he gonna do anyway?
I'm thinking the "Magneto was right" thing was more Bendis paying tribute to NXM than anything, honestly. I'm pretty confident MJ will save the day with her tape and settle things between Kitty and society.

Haven't read UA. What happen?


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

shit said:


> Blaze wtf, like we write the comics, wtf



No shit, shit  I was praying that the writers do make those changes


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

what's your beef with punisher working with nick fury anyway?


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2010)

shit said:


> I'm thinking the "Magneto was right" thing was more Bendis paying tribute to NXM than anything, honestly. I'm pretty confident MJ will save the day with her tape and settle things between Kitty and society.
> 
> Haven't read UA. What happen?



Or maybe Bendis does a really brave thing and lets her become a villain.


UA basically functions as an intro to the new Hulk and how he does let Warmachine look like a bitch in a brawl between the two.


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

shit said:


> what's your beef with punisher working with nick fury anyway?



It's just weird

It's like trying to turn Hannibal Lecter into a soldier for the U.S. army


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's just weird
> 
> It's like trying to turn Hannibal Lecter into a soldier for the U.S. army



Scenario a) 

Frank finds out names, gets the guns, goes to the guys, shoots em up

Scenario b)

Frank gets names from Fury, Fury gives Frank guns, goes to the guys, shoots em up - while wearing a costume


Dont see a problem here.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

Slice said:


> Or maybe Bendis does a really brave thing and lets her become a villain.



I actually guffaw'd.
I don't think I'd buy it, unless she started smoking cigarettes like in AoA.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's just weird
> 
> It's like trying to turn Hannibal Lecter into a soldier for the U.S. army



Didn't they do that? Enlist him to catch that other psychopath?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 23, 2010)

shit said:


> Blaze wtf, like we write the comics, wtf
> 
> 
> Kong prolly went home to talk to police and shizz, trying to stay outta trouble. What's he gonna do anyway?
> ...







Slice said:


> Or maybe Bendis does a really brave thing and lets her become a villain.



Well 616 Shroud was a villain right? It all makes sense now...

I felt really bad for Kitty this issue though


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

she's such a goody-goody that she could only survive being a villain for one arc believably, but when she starts clearly ignoring common sense like all villains do, it'll go down hill quick


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

It's just that having Punisher on the Avengers it's not too hard to tell the difference between the baddies and good guys now. Before the group were heroes with a slightish tilt down anti-heroesville now they're completely there. 

Plus, isn't better watching Frank flying solo then be with a group of well known heroes? 





Banhammer said:


> Didn't they do that? Enlist him to catch that other psychopath?



Yeah, however, the dude was unstable as fuck

and that's exactly Castle's modus operandi.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

you're under the impression that we'd ever see Ultimate Punisher if he wasn't in this arc of UA


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

shit said:


> you're under the impression that we'd ever see Ultimate Punisher if he wasn't in this arc of UA



Why wouldn't we? 

We got Ultimate Iron man.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2010)

Because without the recent UA arc ultimate punisher is the same as normal punisher so no one cares


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2010)

Why is blaze still allowed to post in here? It's a Monday morning for me and the last thing I want is to see a post from him, that or 'read' a low-ebb book

On a more on-topic note, whatever the hell happened to that clone Spider-Man is the Red-Skull arc? He didn't do anything at all and doesn't even look like he will be.

And what's the point of getting a black Hulk when they already had the Nerd Hulk?


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

petes123 said:
			
		

> Because without the recent UA arc ultimate punisher is the same as normal punisher so no one cares


 
Feh, l still say he woulda been cool the way he was before. 


On another note, have we come across the answer as to why Mystique appeared to Rogue/Jean? 






omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why is blaze still allowed to post in here? It's a Monday morning for me and the last thing I want is to see a post from him, that or 'read' a low-ebb book



Here's a better question: 

Why is it whenever I see you the word "bitch" immediately comes to mind? 















































































Oh now I know why! It's because "bitching" is all you ever do when you show up here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2010)

Pot and kettles


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 24, 2010)

Regarding the Spider-Man in UA1, I think Millar has statet that he´ll reappear in the third UA. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Steve Dillion+ Cannibal Spider-Man= Win!




But I _do_ wonder about the Nerd Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Nick Fury has a baseball bat called "Kick Ass"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Nick Fury has a baseball bat called "Kick Ass"



I have not seen the movie but I assume that is a reference?


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Better damn be. It kicked ass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2010)

Then Hawkeye got down to his art.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Sigh, oh Hawkeye... He needs a drive, he feels so purposeless to me.

Anyway, great stuff. I thought ultimate universe would be dead to mee, but it really seems it's just jeph loeb. They can still grow pretty flowers in heaping piles of steaming shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2010)

Ultimate Mystery's team is Marh Vehl, both Spiderpeeps, Fury and Nova. That's a lineup with potential I can get behind.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

The whole Ben situation is exactly the thing the Ultimate line needs.

Storys and characters that are actually different from the 616 version.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2010)

>Ignore Loeb's work

>Enjoy Ultimate Marvel


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

A child with cancer appears

>ABJURE


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

Cant ignore it, he has a book with Jean Grey and Firestar (backed up by Wolverine 2.0) that i'm interested in.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

. why?

I took a look at it.
It's shit.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

Simply for the characters not for the story so far, and of all the stuff Loeb throws at us each month this one is the least worst.

Not that this means much...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2010)

Shame Firestar left the protective blanket that was USM. Now anyone can write her.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> Simply for the characters not for the story so far, and of all the stuff Loeb throws at us each month this one is the least worst.
> 
> Not that this means much...


The self entitled gary stu punk, the insuferable emo jean, or the oooooooooooooooooooh misterious firestar?


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

Mysterious Firestar and emo jean it is! 

If only someone else would write it


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

I've said this before.
Jean is the most mentally challenging and deep character in the whole planet of ultimate earth.


Since she is the only psychic left and she has tapped into the collective mind of the whole planet, had phoenix force within her, and was the strong personal leader of the X-men. Goddess of the mind

This bitch loeb is writting aint just a bitch. She's a little bitch. I mean, if at least her psyche was going through mental subterfuges would be one thing, but no, little bitch is hiding, dying her hair black and crying in the orners about how much life is pain while listening no doubt to my chemichal romance.
Fucking sacrilege.
And misterious firestar? You wanna know what's the mystery? they want to known who is Liz's father!I WONDER IF IT'S THE BLOB? DUM DUM DUUUUUM
Or some huge misterious gary stu where the funny amusement of the blob was just a ruse from that stupid bendis and his stupid usm you stupid little reader. 
DUM DUM DUUUUUUM


Fucking Loeb. I'm out of all his work. Been since before Ultimatum ended and my life is all the better for it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

I just go back and read his pre-Loeb-Crisis stories.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

Millar interview


Loeb came up with getting Millar to come back

also the conception of Ultimate Nick Fury is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

24 issues of UA? Thank god, I was worried that it would end after #3. If he continues the 5 issue story-arc theme, that means he still has around 2-3 more arcs left


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Loeb came up with getting Millar to come back





and then I didn't hate Loeb anymore


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> 24 issues of UA? Thank god, I was worried that it would end after #3. If he continues the 5 issue story-arc theme, that means he still has around 2-3 more arcs left


wonder how long that will take?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

They seem to be coming out more than bi-monthly but less than monthly.  So maybe just around 15 months.


Also OLPP he's only doing 4 arcs of 6 issues each


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2010)

> and Brian loves writing Ultimate Spider-Man, like nothing else.



This pleases me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> They seem to be coming out more than bi-monthly but less than monthly.  So maybe just around 15 months.
> 
> 
> Also OLPP he's only doing 4 arcs of 6 issues each



Perdantics poozer, perdantics


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man #11_


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers 2 #3 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah, Punisher. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

Millar interview part 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2010)

ghost burns you with his stare, how awesome is that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)

> And with Twilight, you know, I kind of hate it,









> But I still couldn't help myself in the comic. My 40-year-old self just had to get in some kind of comment on Twilight. So I had a scene where Blade has a dream sequence, a kind of fantasy thing, where he sort of skewers Robert Pattinson. He puts a stake through Robert Pattinson. [laughs]
> 
> Nrama: OK, that's hilarious. So I assume these vampires obey the Marvel Universe rules of vampires?
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, Punisher. . .



 you think got something over on Punisher and then a half second later there's two guns in your face


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

Millar is only here for 24 issues 

Anyway still going for the theory that Gregory Stark is the final villain for his run. Me still thinks Gregory will be Kang


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

I will hate you if it's true. Thanks for spoiling it


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

Its not exactly spoiling. One of the first interviews back then, when UA launched, Millar talked about Kang and how he wanted to use him

So my theory is backed up with interview-evidence


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> ghost burns you with his stare, how awesome is that.



turns you to stone actually


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Ha ha, Ghost Rider vs. Twilight.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics: Avengers 2 #3 preview_




I am regretting not buying these issues.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never had a problem with Yu's art before but he really dropped the ball with this issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm wondering how it'd be if Hitch was still doing Ultimates. . .

Well, other than delayed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

I was never a fan of body switch scenarios, so can't say I'm pleased with USM right now.

Even though technically it's not a body switch but you know what I mean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed, but it was pretty funny when spidey switched bodies with wolverine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2010)

Newest USM was utterly hilarious, first time I laughed so hard at the scene with Bobby working with Pete and Johnny visits them

The facial expressions were perfect.


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2010)

"What are you doing?"

"I just froze your underpants!"


Definately the best moment.



I hope the Chamaeleon arc is not too long - dont really like the character mainly because of the whole bodyswitch drama it generates.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2010)

I Just finished reading the clone saga and what utter bullshit of a story line, I'm inclined to not keep reading USM just for that alone.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously?

Only thing I didnt like about that arc was Doc Ock's Magneto powers...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I Just finished reading the clone saga and what utter bullshit of a story line, I'm inclined to not keep reading USM just for that alone.



then you don't really have a place in comics. Sorry but despite a few high and lows Ultimate Spider Man is generally brilliant


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe he likes awful shit and USM is just too good for his tastes
perhaps he should buy a Loeb book
either it'll scare him straight, or he'll find his dream writer


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2010)

The comic was good until that whole mess of clones and MJ getting turned into some wack looking beast I dunno bout you but that story line was awful


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2010)

Ultimate clone saga gave us Ultimate Spiderwoman - therefore all opinions against it are invalid


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS AVENGERS 3 #2 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Penciled by STEVE DILLON
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS MYSTERY #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #14
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Art and Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> The Chameleons have done as much damage to the world of Spider-Man and Peter Parker that could possibly be done.  They have ruined him.  Will his friends come to Peter's aid or will they gang up to bring him down? Brian Bendis and David Lafuente pull out all the stops and deliver a finale like you’ve never seen!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99









> *ULTIMATE COMICS NEW ULTIMATES #4 (of 5)
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by FRANK CHO*
> Thor’s reborn and on a rampage! Finally freed from Hela’s clutches, Thor reunites with his teammates only to discover Loki’s wicked betrayal. How will the Ultimates be able to stop an Asgardian gone wild? Join superstars JEPH LOEB and FRANK CHO as Thor makes a thunderous return to the Ultimate Universe!
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$3.99


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Vampire Nerd Hulk.  I mean, really?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Its Mark Millar. Therefore it will be awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not so sure I will enjoy a full issue of Chameleon destroyed Peter's reputation.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2010)

they did a chameleon story in Harry Osborn-Man a little while ago didn't they?

anyway, it's good, it's fun, it's ultimaticized, and well, evil twin shenanigans are something that needs to be handled very carefully.



> The Chamele*ons have* done as much damage to the world of Spider-Man and Peter Parker that could possibly be done. *They *have ruined him.


Plural heh?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

Vampire Nerd Hulk made my day.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2010)

I just read the third issue of Ultimate X.

And i must admit i kind of liked it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2010)

I am 


10char


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

You know, I don't believe in verbal or corporeal punishment. It just doesn't transmit the message.

As punishment for you reading that Loeb book and liking it, I'm gonna go to my copy of Spiderman: Blue, and I'm gonna rip out a page. Just tear it right off.


Now think about what you've done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2010)

It's probably still better than New Ultimates


----------



## Sannom (Jun 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You know, I don't believe in verbal or corporeal punishment. It just doesn't transmit the message.
> 
> As punishment for you reading that Loeb book and liking it, I'm gonna go to my copy of Spiderman: Blue, and I'm gonna rip out a page. Just tear it right off.
> 
> ...



So as a punishment for liking a Loeb book, you're going to tear off a page of another Loeb book? I suppose it's fitting...


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2010)

Ban you'll have to start a movement and get everyone who owns Spiderman: Blue to rip out a page. I know you can do it. I believe in you.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 20, 2010)

So, the Ultimate Universe still looks like shit huh? At least New Krypton is awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> So, the Ultimate Universe still looks like shit huh? At least New Krypton is awesome.



Only Ultimate X and the new Ultimates.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> So, the Ultimate Universe still looks like shit huh? At least New Krypton is awesome.



New Krypton is over and awful. Ultimate Avengers and Ultimate Spider-man are fine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

The only reason why I own blue anyway it's because it was free with the purchase of a copy of LOKI


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 20, 2010)

^ No reason to be ashamed to own Blue 

It was from the Era when Loeb wasnt crap-awfull but just medicore. Sale's art made up for it though


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 20, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> New Krypton is over and awful. Ultimate Avengers and Ultimate Spider-man are fine.



What happened to New Krypton that made it awful? I only buy hard covers these days so I'm only at volume 4. 

Ultimate Avengers? Fuck the new 616 Ultimate shit. Fucking Red Wasp... what a shitty replacement for the hottest chick in the Ultimate Universe.

Ultimate Spider-Man? Fuck the shitty web comic style art.

I spent at least $100 dollars a month (over $600 once) on the Ultimate Universe, then Ultimates 3 happened, mostly ignored it (read it and insulted it a bit on 4chan), stuck with Ultimate Spider-man, then Ultimatum came out... did by another comic til about a couple weeks ago.

It fucking destroyed everything I enjoyed about the Ultimate Universe and I had enough of fucking Loeb and his 616ing everything.

Once again though, what happens that makes New Krypton turn to shit?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2010)

It was at no point any better than 'ok'. Robinson's writing is usually awful and combined with the bullshit crossovers every single month it was pretty fucking stupid. 

I dunno what your problem is with Ultimate Avengers, it's pretty much the same sort of thing Ultimates 1 and 2 were, very Millar as always.

USM's art isn't shitty. Maybe you don't like the style but it's plenty well crafted. Lafuente is a better artist than Bagley. And really, who comes to this site and can't stand manga-like art? wtf?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 21, 2010)

Read latest Ultimate X. More parent child death and drama. But it is a Loeb book, so it goes without saying...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> USM's art isn't shitty. Maybe you don't like the style but it's plenty well crafted.



I must say, this is what I've come to think of the new USM art.

I would just love an issue or two with immonen though. Like an homage to "good old days"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Jean hooking up with James in the future?

Eh.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 21, 2010)

The one burning question I had upon reading Ultimate X is why Jimmy felt it necessary to pop his claws in order to jump into a river and save someone.

I kinda like that Gargoyle kid's powers and character design though.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

Ultimate X continues to be not fucking horrible.

good job Loeb


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2010)

I checked out what this crack in our wall of hate was all about.


And I guess it's not a horrible piece of crap, in the sense that it didn't spend every single page ruining something good someone else made while feeling underhandedly racist, aside from Bub junior turning whiter every issue, and the greatest feat of character De-Railment so far is the horrible prissy bitch way Jean treats that already unnerving prick. I mean, isn't he the son of the guy you use to sleep with? The guy who died fighting magneto and constantly put himself on the line for you? And aren't you an unnerving apologetic wreck for all you've done or failed to do? 

Then why is this prick lecturing her about being judgmental and mind privacy? And why is she giving him reasons to?
Oh yeah, it's a loeb sue.


The fact this thing dosen't make me die inside a little with the power of a thousand shit turds doesn't give me the illusion of being close to good. It's not. It's either annoying or bland.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 21, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> *It was at no point any better than 'ok'.* Robinson's writing is usually awful and combined with the bullshit crossovers every single month it was pretty fucking stupid.


That's probably why I'm liking it so far, like I said before my last comic before this was Ultimatum, which more or less skullfucked the characters and universe that got me into comics in the first place.



Petes12 said:


> I dunno what your problem is with Ultimate Avengers, it's pretty much the same sort of thing Ultimates 1 and 2 were, very Millar as always.


After Ultimates 3 every time I see a non-crossover 616 character in the Ultimate universe, I just say "fuck you 616 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" and then stay the hell away from it. Red Wasp (retro 616) and Captain Punisher? Yeah...



Petes12 said:


> USM's art isn't shitty. Maybe you don't like the style but it's plenty well crafted. Lafuente is a better artist than Bagley. *And really, who comes to this site and can't stand manga-like art? wtf?*


I love both comics and manga, don't like when they crossover. Imagine if the next chapter of Hunter X Hunter and while it had the same author they replaced the artist with... lets say Mark Bagley. Wouldn't that just be wrong as fuck?


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

> After Ultimates 3 every time I see a non-crossover 616 character in the Ultimate universe, I just say "fuck you 616 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" and then stay the hell away from it. Red Wasp (retro 616) and Captain Punisher? Yeah...


wat               ?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 21, 2010)

shit said:


> wat               ?



Red Wasp that thing running around the Ultimate Universe. Classic Wasp costume with that stupid metal cone head.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

I know who she is. I'm flabbergasted you'd be put off by reimagined iconic characters in the Ultimates line.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 22, 2010)

shit said:


> I know who she is. I'm flabbergasted you'd be put off by reimagined iconic characters in the Ultimates line.



No, the original Wasp was a reimagined iconic character, the new Wasp is some shitty retro-616 Wasp.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 22, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> The one burning question I had upon reading Ultimate X is *why Jimmy felt it necessary to pop his claws in order to jump into a river and save someone.*
> 
> I kinda like that Gargoyle kid's powers and character design though.



Reps for bringing this up.

Answer: It's Loeb.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> No, the original Wasp was a reimagined iconic character, the new Wasp is some shitty retro-616 Wasp.



I don't get the difference and you're not explaining it
but I do think you're wrong in that the original ulti-Wasp was nothing more than a carbon copy of her 616 counterpart while Red Wasp is _actually_ the character reimagined


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> The one burning question I had upon reading Ultimate X is why Jimmy felt it necessary to pop his claws in order to jump into a river and save someone.
> 
> I kinda like that Gargoyle kid's powers and character design though.



That's funny. I asked myself the same thing.

That issue was horrible. Loeb is Loeb. Did Jean always have those large jugs? I mean damn.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

someone not mind giving me a recap on everything that's been happening in Ultimates and Ultimate X so I can give myself a pat on the back for ignoring them?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Millar's black ops Ultimates take on Ghost Rider.

Ultimate X has Logan's son and Jean hooking up with other mutants as they continue to lay low.


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2010)

I meant Loeb's shitty Ultimates, sry.

Ultimate X sounds like a snorefest. Hasn't it gone through a whole arc by now, and that's the only thing going on? Well w/e.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh.

Team had a case of sexism. Women vs. guys now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> No, the original Wasp was a reimagined iconic character, the new Wasp is some shitty retro-616 Wasp.



thats idiotic, its a new character. the costume is just an inside joke to comic fans.


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking about it, and I guess Poncho means that the other wasp was mutant and Red Wasp is just a human with shrinky powers like 616 Jan. But the fact that Red Wasp isn't named Jan and has a completely new backstory and personality with no resemblance to Jan's in any way matters more than "oh keen she's a mutant nao."
Frustrates me when people won't give something awesome a chance because of some crazy misconception.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

Replayed USM game quickly.  A bit repetetive but still a fun game that fits well with the tone of the series.  I also like all the voices (with the exception of Nick Fury), I  everytime I hear Pete's VA saying "Sweey Sassy Mollassey"


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 24, 2010)

So Nick Fury is apparently a manwhore.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

It's NICK FURY!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2010)

Gregory Stark is quite very awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

Gregory Stark is what movie Tony would be if everyone in the world were either the child of Rhody and Peper, or justin hammer.

Did that make sense?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Joe Biden: Satanist


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2010)

I highly doubt this because of the image used, but he's been right about stuff before


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hickman on Thor will be interesting.

But Pacheco?

Interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2010)

I am fully on board for this, I really love how Marvel has been completely behind Hickman and keep giving him great titles.  I almost wish he would go to DC, imagine the crazy things he would write.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Shut your mouth.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 11, 2010)

If this is true, hopefully this will be the start of bringing Hippie Thor back. He was one of the reasons I started reading Marvel comics in the first place. 'Twould be nice to have him back again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2010)

Agreed, original Ult Thor is a hundred more times interesting than bearded imitation 616 Thor


----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2010)

I hated that Ultimate Thor was turned into a carbon copy of 616 Thor - the hippie behaviour was awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2010)

Of course you hated it, it was a direct result of the low-ebb and it's lack of creativity


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2010)

it's too bad it's only an origin story but at least this will nail down who Thor is
I think the reason Loeb labotomized Thor was b/c he felt he could do w/e he wanted with no origin in place
this will shorten the leash on that kinda bullshit, I hope
but still I'd much rather see Hickman doing a current timeline book
in any case, I really hope it's true


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah cus loeb is so good at staying in continuity and character.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 11, 2010)

Loeb couldn't stay in the lines in a plot-by numbers book...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2010)

DANG! As much as Bendis' 616 stuff is from meh to decent to me, his Ultimate stuff continues to draw me in. Ult Spider-Man is without a doubt the best Ultimate title. the latest issue is without a doubt HOW a Chameleon/Spider-man story should be


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2010)

How many people in the Ultimate Universe DONT know Spidey's secret ID nowadays?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

A good deal. If anyone even tries to use software to recognize him, Nick Fury will cock block him.

The core X-Men used to know but they're mostly dead.
Everyone at the house knows of course
The chameleon
And Wasp. Wait, is she dead?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

Still is, until anyone remembers "The Jocasta Project".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2010)

You had to remind me CBG

faget


----------



## Agent (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't believe Loeb is the same guy that wrote Hush.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2010)

Hush is overrated. Lee was the real reason for joy


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

inb4 CBG's Time Sale nostalgia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

I still don't like body switch/impersonation/etc arcs. Hope it's over quick enough.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

I MUST BEGIN WRITTING THIS IMEDIATELY!


----------



## Agent (Jul 21, 2010)

...that Bendis... it will definitely be a hit!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

I remember watching the Children of the Corn musical

that was trppy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you calling me a poof?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

Someone please make the musical into reality.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

Its amazing what a writer can make you excited for.



*Spoiler*: _Hickman & Pachelo = ULTIMATE THOR_


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

Hooray another great looking title by Hickman.  Looks like it's time for me to return to the Ultimate line.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2010)

that loki design is kind of lame but the other ones look really good


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2010)

Ultimate Thor is looking like Ultimate Thor again

Finally


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats some nice preview art. I like the Fu-Manchu look Odin has, its neat. Falstaff's look is just plain awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its amazing what a writer can make you excited for.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hickman & Pachelo = ULTIMATE THOR_



Well, I know what ComicHaven will look out for now. . .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm kind of annoyed by this new USM arc.

Just seems like an excuse to put USM back to the status quo of "Spiderman is hated by all and Peter Parker is a super loser who can never ever be happy" state that 616 beat to death a long tie ago.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

What other kind of story can you tell with Chameleon?


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

So I decided to give Ultimate Comics Avengers 2 a chance and I know have a migraine from the artwork. It seriously made me not want to get past issue 2.

Plus, you know, the terrible story.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2010)

What really? Yu's art since Secret Invasion has seemed so much better for some reason, to me. I dunno if its the coloring or just the content, or something he's doing himself, but I've been digging it lately.


----------



## happygolucky2001 (Aug 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If it was Daddy Parker then it would nearly be paedophilia


 paedopilia how did you get this?


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 2, 2010)

I finished ultimate xmen recently. Its really quite good


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

The art is a complete cluster fuck to my eyes. Everything is bordering on a murky, indecipherable mess. I cant even begin to describe it properly. Everything looks as if it's been inked 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm liking the story once the Ghost Rider himself comes into the scene


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What other kind of story can you tell with Chameleon?


Well.....
There is always this story:



> After tricking Spider-Man to the bridge where his first love Gwen Stacy died, on the pretext of having kidnapped his wife, he declared his own loneliness and love for Peter. When Peter laughed out of surprise, he threw himself off the bridge


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Say. . . say what?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cash riding the Ghost Rider's ride 


Liked the Clint/Frank bit

Also I liked the way Johnny's story ended up, almost want a mini based on him.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

sounds like a venom story


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

Paul Dini has joined the USM tv writing staff


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Second UCA story was awesome in execution, but still feels hollow if its supposed to connect in the "big picture".


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Paul Dini has joined the USM tv writing staff


Its stil kind of sad that they had to cancel SSM but the Ultimate Spider-man cartoon is looking pretty good.(even though i hate most of the ultimate spider-man villains designs.)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

That was some horrible art.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, I miss the real ultimate daredevil


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

okay the drawing isn't horrible, it's very, how do I put it, American
The coloring was horrible.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 13, 2010)

If you ever wanna see JJJ with breast go read USM#13 right now


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> If you ever wanna see JJJ with breast go read USM#13 right now



And as it turns out no, I have never wanted to see JJJ with breasts 

But USM sure is genius.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Post image here, please.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Post image here, please.



Warning: 

Includes story spoiler!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 15, 2010)

Well that was certainly an original take on the chameleon. Next ish looks epic!


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2010)

There are some things that should never be seen. And THAT is one of them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> Warning:
> 
> Includes story spoiler!



Alright.

Excuse me while I claw out my eyes. . .


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

UCSM is going to be renumbered to #150


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2010)

ha


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> UCSM is going to be renumbered to #150



I like to call that the Idiot Tax


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 20, 2010)

How exactly did they get to #150?

Vol 1 had 133 issues
Vol 2 will have 15 issues and the #16 = 150?

last time I checked 133+16 = 149


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 11, 2010)

OK, so if Nerd Hulk is a clone of Bruce banner, where is Bruce Banner? And although Bruce banner doesn't have the battle experience or faightign prowess, he's the fuggin Hulk! his clone shouldn't be treated like a sallyboy! 

I really liked the banter between Spidey and Spidey-ette in the latest Mystery ish.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> How exactly did they get to #150?
> 
> Vol 1 had 133 issues
> Vol 2 will have 15 issues and the #16 = 150?
> ...



possibly the Requiem mini counts as one issue?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

mystery is cool. Immonen spidey FTW


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2010)

oh good, cuz enemy wasn't worth a damn


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2010)

Anything that has (Ultimate) Spiderwoman gets bonus points from me.

But i'm still not 100% sold on Ben's look - especially the colour


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> mystery is cool. Immonen spidey FTW



Except that Sandoval is doing the pencils, not Immonen. And Sandoval Spidey >>>> Immonen Spidey 

Also bonus points for White Nick Fury


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

oh. Then it's not mystery I'm reading


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> oh. Then it's not mystery I'm reading



Hahah how do you not know what you're reading?

Isnt it more logical to assume you mixed up Immonen and Sandoval


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

no, shut up


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 23, 2010)

hows does one live through a shot to the side of the head?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

Not very well, I would guess


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 24, 2010)

They'll say somethign like the bullet ricochet off of his skull and only gave it a minor fracture. possibly soem brain trauma but he'll live.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2010)

Haven't been keeping up, but did they ever reveal who the orange and purple, evil, Spider-Man was?  The one that talked a scientist into committing suicide?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it's one of Peter's clones only driven evil by a malfunction on a variant of the spider - sense


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Haven't been keeping up, but did they ever reveal who the orange and purple, evil, Spider-Man was?  The one that talked a scientist into committing suicide?



nope. guess its coming later in ultimate avengers


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

"The Baxter Building is being attacked! ... yes _again_"

also


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2010)

lol @ ultimate inteligencia.

Layla Miller
Mr Sinister
The Leader
Misty Knight
Armin Zola 
Spider Woman


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

I heard Ultimate Layla Miller  is true?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2010)

It is. Still waiting for her to do something epic


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

fapping furiously at the thought

shit I haven't been able to pick up comics in a month
I'm gonna have to drop $100+ next time I go, I know


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2010)

She's kind of an adult here though. No dakota fanning loli for you


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Fanning as Layla Miller?

Now there's a casting. . .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2010)

Hickman's Ult Thor is pretty cool so far. Also strange seeing Donald Blake.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 8, 2010)

Odins eyepatch was


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Ultimate Thor is off to a good start.

But it's Hickman. Of course.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2010)

new co artist on UCSM, alternating arcs with LaFuente

also Jason Aaron on Ultimate Comics: Captain America


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2010)

was just gonna post this. damn mouse.

Aaron on anything = sold.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2010)

Her art looks fine, at least it snot a major break up to Lafuente.

Ultimate Cap series i look forward to.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2010)

mow said:


> Aaron on anything = sold.



Very true, but also if there's any writer that can pull off Ultimate Cap better than Millar its Aaron.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2010)

Ultimate Spiderman now looks twelve per cent younges :S


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm pretty excited to see how Aaron will write this mini.  Definitely will pick it up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm definitely hooked.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2010)

'nother Jason Aaron interview


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2010)

Ultimate Avengers is gettin stale 

Millar needs to move things up a gear. Sofar the only arc I cared about was the Red Skull one...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghost rider was a great warm up.


Also
Dear Mr Parker
How in ten years you've actually aged bacwards eight, I'll never know. Maybe you were bitten by a rdioactive brad pitt somewhere in '04. But please stop looking like you're twelve. Please stop having your older, cooler, playboy friend look like he's the Vinny of the group, only thirteen. And please have your suposedy hot girlfriends look like the toddler princess from a '70's anime


I love you, but it's starting to get to me


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

I get complaining about lafuente to a certain extent even though that's just style... but this issue everyone looked totally age appropriate to me. When was the last time you saw a 15 year old that wasn't played by a 25 year old on tv banhammer?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, the average 15-16 year old is pretty scrawny


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Eeeh, I wasn't. Nor would most people my age I used to hang out with.



Certainly comic book teens aren't. I mean, remember Hope suposed to be fourteen or something.

But you know what, that is not a big deal, it's just the aging backwards thing. He looks twelve. I mean screw his scrawnines, look at their faces.

I guess it hits me weirdly since I've been following it for ten years


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2010)

> I wasn't. Nor would most people my age I used to hang out with.


Selective memory/steroids





> Certainly comic books aren't. I mean, remember Hope suposed to be fourteen or something.


Yeah what Petes is saying, teenagers are never drawn like teenagers.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Or healthy food and routine workouts. Aaanyway, self quote FTW



Banhammer said:


> But you know what, that is not a big deal, it's just the aging backwards thing. He looks twelve. I mean screw his scrawnines, look at their faces.
> 
> I guess it hits me weirdly not because of what it is, but of what it becomes. This child is what I've been following for ten years



I guess in some ways, since BND, I've held to USM and that art makes me wonder if someday I'll simply outgrow him.


I would not like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyway, it's something we went over last time the art changed so not really worth discussing anymore. I simply feel like it changed that way even further.

And let's face it, Immo's art even when not drawing characters was reaaaaally awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

it's not healthy food or whatever, most comic book artists can't draw kids or teenagers. Remember when people complained during Messiah War or whatever it was called because hope's age kept changing every book? I remember someone saying in one book she looked twelve, but to me she looked more like 15 or 16 in that one, and in everything else she looked 20.

And Immonen's art was just plain awesome period. He did draw peter a little too young in some of his really early issues I think but I remember it straightening out.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2010)

I give you his faces suck, but figure wise he draws them age appropriate


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

uuuuh. I'm not to sure about that. Jhonny needs more muscle there. Bobby looks fine although I miss him going a little omega once in a while.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> uuuuh. I'm not to sure about that. Jhonny needs more muscle there.


lol, maybe if he wasn't retconned back to peter's age. maybe.

I dunno if you've ever noticed this, but most people, much less teenagers, are not built the way they're drawn in superhero comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

He's suposed to be a couple of years older. And his powers burn through his fat on top of his think tank lifestyle, so for Jhonny it would make sense. Even when looking at Quarterback Flash, super athletic hero Peter and bobby.

Anyway, I like it how in this issue if you look at pete's face on page fourteen it kinda looks like the home alone kid (I can't spell Mackuillacuddy)


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

He did get retconned to being the same age as peter somewhere along the line. And it wouldn't make any sense at all for him to look like he was on steroids. It doesn't even make sense for 616 johny storm.

Frankly it's just that you're so used to how people usually look in comics that when it's realistic it seems weird to you. Same thing happens on tv, cast someone who's actually the right age for a role and people tend to say they look too young.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

616 jhonny storm has always suposed to have been some sort of weird adonis who enjoys the company of adoring legions of fangirls.


His Melrose Place self with a slimfast for a main gag has all the right in the world to be disturbingly atractive.
It's his thing, I get it.


Also, when was he retconed to pete's age? He's a couple of years older, but they were using the "ultimatum wave destroyed city hall" excuse to make him pretend to be a bit younger.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

that makes no sense and I got the impression bendis just said "ok he's peter's age as of today". I mean, why would he want to spend an extra 2 years in high school learning stuff he already knows?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Also, ultimate comics mistery says the supreme universe crossover was at the very least one year ago, so it's not like Peter can be sixteen forever


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> that makes no sense and I got the impression bendis just said "ok he's peter's age as of today". I mean, why would he want to spend an extra 2 years in high school learning stuff he already knows?



So he could get a shot at normal life. they go over this somewhere in the comics


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

bendis is terrible at timelines. but i thought peter started the series 15.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

He did. Back in 01. Somewhere along the lines there's even a moment where gwen sits on his lap and says surprised "sheesh Pete. You actually have some serious muscle hiding in here"

They were already driving then, at the beggining, I'm pretty sure they recicled the wrestling thing for a car storyline, so at the least, he was turning sixteen at the time.

Jhonny's time line at least was much faster than petes. 

Anyway ten years... Think how much high school dynamics has changed in ten years
Fucking myspace came and went in that time
But according to their own things, Pete has to be at least turning eighteen. Of course it's been severely neglected but just pointing out, bendis, baby, this is not the simpsons


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

its comics it is not very different from simpsons in that regard. batman's been 30 for 70 years.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Johnny never went to high school thats the thing. Sue told him to go to school to get a normal life.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

she told him to finish high school iirc.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2010)

Ultimate Thor #2 was fuking awesome. I dont know how, but Hickman should be a regular Ultimate writer. Juggling 3 storylines and never losing my interest. Kudos

Also Millar UA need to step their game up. Its too thick on action and low on plot. What happened to Tony's brother and evil Spidey?.....Instead we get vampires and shit

Sarah Pichelli should be a regluar USM artist. I'd pick her over LaFuente. Although both of them aint bad

Ow and Loeb needs to get fired


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

> *ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #153 & #154
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by SARA PICHELLI & DAVID LAFUENTE
> Cover by SARA PICHELLI*
> ...







> *ULTIMATE AVENGERS VS. NEW ULTIMATES #1 (of 6)
> Written by MARK MILLAR
> Pencils & Cover by LEINIL YU
> Variant Covers by BRYAN HITCH & FRANK CHO*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS DOOM #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by BRYAN HITCH*
> ...









> *ULTIMATE COMICS CAPTAIN AMERICA #2 (of 4)
> Written by JASON AARON
> Pencils & Cover by RON GARNEY*
> An Ultimate Comics groundbreaking miniseries!
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2010)

I just want Ultimate Captain A to get here.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

R.I.P. [ULTIMATE] Spider-Man in February.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

As if they are going to kill off their best selling Ultimate book. Yeah right.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 5, 2010)

And this ish made me think Pete was gonna be joining the Ultimates.

Anyone else get a Scott Pilgrimy feeling when he knocked out Ringer and rings scattered everywhere? Was very video gamey.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2010)

it felt really silly to me


"YOU'RE GOING TO SUPER HERO SCHOOOOOL"
And then I heard the intro music for Fresh prince of Bel Air in the background


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 5, 2010)

^LOL

Wonder what would happen if he finds out they already have a spider-man...


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2010)

What book are you talking about?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 6, 2010)

Ultimate Comics Avengers. Their guy they call The Spider.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Who's a cross between Spider-Man and Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that going by the art, USM really had me thinking it was a 616 title


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Ultimate Doom joined covers spread*


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2010)

where's Vision? isn't she still around?  that book rly did have no baring outside itself


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

shit said:


> where's Vision? isn't she still around?


Funny you mentioning Vision. I just finished re-reading that mini, like 5 mins ago, and asked the same question.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2010)

Falcon too
man they couldn't even be bothered to kill them
that's somehow much worse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

They're probably still in his apartment.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2010)

it was probably the first thing hit by the Loeb wave


----------



## Sannom (Dec 11, 2010)

shit said:


> it was probably the first thing hit by the Loeb wave



I doubt it, they were forgotten by everyone way before Loeb came on board. I'm not even sure he was aware they existed!


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Doom joined covers spread



You had me thinking for two whole minutes where in this picture Ultimate Doom was until i got it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Slice said:


> You had me thinking for two whole minutes where in this picture Ultimate Doom was until i got it.



Heh. UD is the title of this part of the Ultimate Enemy maxi-series being written by Bendis. 

He's in there though (silhouette on the far right), they just hadn't revealed his identity yet, so they're keeping us in the dark. Unless it really is... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Reed Richards


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

After successfully sabotaging DC's plan for an awesome JLA, Mark Bagley is coming back to Ultimate Marvel. 


> The biggest event in Ultimate Comics history just got bigger, as superstar artist Mark Bagley returns to Marvel and the series he helped make one of the best-selling of all time! Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #156 reunites the record-setting duo of Brian Michael Bendis and Mark Bagley to kick off “Death of Spider-Man”. With a new creative team and the biggest Ultimate story ever, you can’t miss a single issue of Ultimate Comics Spider-Man!





That being said, I liked all of the other Ultimate Spider-Man artists that came on afterward much more than Bagley.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> After successfully sabotaging DC's plan for an awesome JLA, Mark Bagley is coming back to Ultimate Marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kiddin? Immonen is good for action and stuff but he was horrible on USM. Only good part was his Goblin vs Goblin fight and the Ultimatum wreckage. Beautifull pages. The other parts he just sucked

Lafuente had a different uniqe style. Was more a hate it or love it thing. I did enjoy it for the annual, but not so much for the continious run. Although he started to grow on me recently

Pichelli was the next best thing to Bagley. Teenagers looked like teenagers again and it suited the tone of the book. 

I'm just glad the King is Back. Now if only they could get Thibert to ink Bagley's stuff again....


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

dissing on imonen, what?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2010)

I like Immonen but people sure like to felate him and his artistic prowess


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

I would arrange for him to get felated if it would make him come back to usm.
Although this is not a feeling everyone shares


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone following Ultimate Avengers?

The only good thing I got from it is Blade pseudo-meets Twilight.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

that's only one page.

It's still pretty neutered, ever since the ghost rider story, who was still pretty half and half


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2010)

Millar's habit of explaining everything that happens immedietly after it happens is disturbing

"Super solder serum + vampire blood!"
"Gamma blood + vampire blood!"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2010)

Ultimate Doom #1. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sue dies cause johnny got the paddles wet I'l lol.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2010)

Sue is my favourite of the Ultimate FF so i hope she will be fine.

In their current states i can see Ben and Johnny go totally berserk if something should happen.

Also poor Jessica, what are you doing to all my favourite girls Bendis?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

(lower right)


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

intresting clone scorpion is back, oh that is that guy. That beetle guy, I forget his name. He works for Doom. Or he used to


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

He's just Beetle, also he didn't directly work for Doom it was just stated he worked for Latveria


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

Back when it was doom controlled

Hey, I wonder if he used the symbiont to resurrect Victor in the same manner Gwen came back to life


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

> Back when it was doom controlled


I'm not sure. Didn't he just get back to the Ult. U in time for Ultimatum, which is after War of the Symbiotes?

also the video game was better


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

No, because I think he got it in a flashback arc.
And War of the Symbiontes was a 616 plot wasn't it?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

Nevermind, War of the Symbiontes was the name of the whole story arc. Anyway, beetle got it in a flashback, and even if he didn't , he still had ample time to take precautions with it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> No, because I think he got it in a flashback arc.
> And War of the Symbiontes was a 616 plot wasn't it?



War of the Symbiotes is a flashback arc which happened before Ultimates 3


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

Ultimates 3


We were so young


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2010)

has lizard ever made an appearance in USM? i read every issue but don't remember seeing him.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

yes, but it was on ultimate team up or something


----------



## Sannom (Dec 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Back when it was doom controlled



Although some stories by Bendis and others hinted that Latveria was a 'bad' country long before Doom took control of it. Maybe there was someone else there with as much if not more power than Doom.


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Ultimate Captain America looks promising, hopefully I get my fix of french jokes. Also does anyone know whats going on with Ultimate X?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a loeb story, with a typical loeb plot. Don't give a shit about it


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's a loeb story, with a typical loeb plot. Don't give a shit about it



It's written by Loeb? 

Whatever I'll steal read it, just not invest in it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Ultimates vs. vampires. . . reading it is just meh.

At least they have the Blade & Twilight scene, even if it was a dream.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> yes, but it was on ultimate team up or something



And the video game i think...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2011)

So we spend half an issue learning about Perun only to get him 2-paneled. I thought Kubo was trolling but come on Millar 

Also UC: Thor is awesome. Hickman needs to perm-join the rank of UU now. One of the few people left who understands how this universe is supposed to function
Also it appears Hickman is cleaning up the mess with Thors hammer that Loeb made. Off course there will be an interview in which Loebe will claim that this was the plann all along


----------



## Sannom (Jan 1, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also it appears Hickman is cleaning up the mess with Thors hammer that Loeb made. Off course there will be an interview in which Loebe will claim that this was the plann all along



How so? His hammer in the mini-series is the one that he's been using ever since Loeb has been writing him.

In fact, it looks this is going to be cleared quite soon : the 616 hammer is the one that was forged for him in Asgard, while the axe-hammer is the 'techy' one that was created for him in Midgard by the people from the Euuropean Super-Human Initiative.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2011)

WTF is wrong with the ultimate universe? Ultimate Avengers vampire arc is really meh to me. New ultimates is only good for 4thletter.com. Ultimate X has been forgotten (thank God) At least Ultimate Spidey and Ultimate Thor are the only things that deliver.

And Ultimate Captain America


*Spoiler*: __ 



Captain Vietnam War America? Really? And cap is a total tool for wearing his uniform on a covert mission. Isn't going into other countries with the freakin american flag on it one of the reasons the invasion happened in Ultiamtes 2?


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate X has been forgotten (thank God)



The last issue was in June...

Book had characters i wanted to read about which is a real shame considering they were written by Loeb 


--------

Read and did not like Ultimate Cap America #1


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2011)

Slice said:


> The last issue was in June...
> 
> Book had characters i wanted to read about which is a real shame considering they were written by Loeb
> 
> ...



Really? What part of Loeb's riveting story telling about dead parents and dead kids and dead friends and feeling so hardcore about it did you want to read the most?


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Really? What part of Loeb's riveting story telling about dead parents and dead kids and dead friends and feeling so hardcore about it did you want to read the most?



Thats not what i meant.

I would like to read a story about Firestar and post Ultimatum Jean Grey. Unfortunately this was not a good story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2011)

so ultimate x is to x-men as teen titans is to justice league?

I like reading the backstories, I still want to see how that turns out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

What Ultimate X-men? No, I don't think there's any DC counterpart to Loeb

And backstory is kinda hard when the story takes place six months after ultimatum or something


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 7, 2011)

Sannom said:


> How so? His hammer in the mini-series is the one that he's been using ever since Loeb has been writing him.
> 
> In fact, it looks this is going to be cleared quite soon : the 616 hammer is the one that was forged for him in Asgard, while the axe-hammer is the 'techy' one that was created for him in Midgard by the people from the Euuropean Super-Human Initiative.



Most logical conclusion, but even when Thor got freed from prison and powered up again in Ultimates 2 (by Odin??) to take on Loki he still had his axe/hammer
And suddenly Ultimates 3 square hammer



Blitzomaru said:


> WTF is wrong with the ultimate universe? Ultimate Avengers vampire arc is really meh to me. New ultimates is only good for 4thletter.com. Ultimate X has been forgotten (thank God) At least Ultimate Spidey and Ultimate Thor are the only things that deliver.



Pretty much feel the same. 



> And Ultimate Captain America
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When you're American rules dont apply to you. And I know U Cap is a patriot and all, but somehow he comes off as a dick in these pages


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultimate Cap has ALWAYS been a bit of a dick. Its not something exclusive to these pages. It's either part of his charm or really annoying.


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2011)

loved ultimate cap

also seeing a lot of disturbing ads about the death of Ultimate Spiderman
why are people not freaking out about that ITT?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Cause he won't die. That shitty hannibal lectre clone they haven't done shit with will die. Or his Scorpion clone. He's supposed to be coming back.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2011)

:/ they better not kill that new Spiderman yet


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Ultimate Cap quite a bit, I haven't read Aaron's issue on the character I'm gonna try to pick it up next week.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2011)

the first issue of ult cap was balls to walls amazing, I don't care what anyone says


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be sticking around to see what #2 will bring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

shit said:


> loved ultimate cap
> 
> also seeing a lot of disturbing ads about the death of Ultimate Spiderman
> why are people not freaking out about that ITT?



Over Bendis's dead body will anything that even remotely nears Peter Parker to death come to happen


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Ultimate Spider-man is 99.8% of the Ultimate Universe. Without that character or that title the Ultimate universe would be non-existant.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2011)

Ultimate Spiderman is too good to drop it by killing off its titular character.

Since Avengers and Ultimates have strongly declined in quality Ult. Spidey and what happens to the FF is what keeps me interested in the line.

They have so much potential here that is not used.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually I believe Peter will die in a way. Bendis already pulled the "death of Peter Parker" during Ultimatum, he cant get away with the same trick twice


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

usm is the one that should be coming out three times per month


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate Spider-man is 99.8% of the Ultimate Universe. Without that character or that title the Ultimate universe would be non-existant.



so of course this death of spiderman thing could be a way to end the ultimate universe story. 

but it seems unlikely with the tv show coming out soon.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2011)

ahahaha
that timing would be something else


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2011)

Isn't the new Spider-man movie supposed to be based on the Ultimate Universe?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Isn't the new Spider-man movie supposed to be based on the Ultimate Universe?


The new cartoon is going to be and Bendis did have a meeting with Sony.


Banhammer said:


> usm is the one that should be coming out three times per month


I thought that current spider-man only came out 2 times a month?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

Wasn't that ASM?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2011)

ASM was coming out 3x, now its 2x


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2011)

Catching up on my Ultimate Universe.

#150 was fucking massive, with all the content and the added USM Special that I never read, I'd say it almost makes up for the $6 price tag.

Ultimate Avengers 3 so far is   Blade and Twilight.  The ONE PUNCH.  The horribleness of *Trouble* causing the end of the world.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

anybody reading Ultimate Doom?
if not you should
holy shit


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2011)

Is the second issue out? Or are you talking about the first one?

The first i read and liked.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

the one where you know who is the big bad
there's a preview up for the second issue, so I guess it comes this week
looks quite fucking riveting


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2011)

bleh it comes out like once a year no thanks


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

so do young avengers and runaways and whedon comics and pretty much everything else you like


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah this one was pretty good, but they better watch out that nothing happens to Sue. 
She's one of my favourite Ultimate Universe girls





Banhammer said:


> bleh it comes out like once a year no thanks



Ultimate Doom #1 is issue 9 of a 12 parter that started sometime in 2010. Thats not slow at all.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they won't, as she's set to be the main focus in this part of it
this is the second part right? or is it the final one?
was it mystery > enemy > doom?


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah its the third.

I think it was Enemy -> Mystery -> Doom


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

I only browsed them all in the cbs
tell the truth they were pretty meh before Doom started
but now they're worth looking at just as lead up to Doom
man I'm so impressed with it and most you guys don't even know
except slice


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2011)

shit said:


> anybody reading Ultimate Doom?
> if not you should
> holy shit



I have. I was expecting the big bad from the start, but i like the jessica drew and science pals thing.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2011)

haha, I forgot about them
I actually wasn't paying attention enough to get who they are really
I rly need to go back and actually read Mystery as I kinda skipped it so far


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

Need to read Mystery


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow. Ultimate Avengers sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2011)

It had a giant man stabbing another with a jet. 

Definitely not worth six issues.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to laugh at the whole ending for both good and bad reasons.

Welp looking forward to the next mini, which has the Avengers shitkicking the New Ultimates and the return of Yu.


edit: also he didn't so much "stab" him as teleport the tip of the jet directly inside his body.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the first arc was the best of the new ultimate avengers...


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2011)

the first arc was far and away the best, obviously

that said I enjoyed this vampire arc for what it was
that is mindless fun and actually doing something with nerd hulk


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Its funny to me that Millar created a 12 year old daredevil only to turn him into a vampire in the first issue, and then kill him off.


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2011)

I liked that he nonchalantly gave the original DD an origin too


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 28, 2011)

Ultimate Avengers has become a joke. Both the Ghost Rider & Blade centric volume were utter crap. Mucho action and none story

Sofar Ultimate Red Skull has been the only good thing Millar created. Somewhere I'm hoping Ultimate Red Skull survived; his origin, brutal ass beating he gave Cap, ruthlessnes were on par with 616 Red Skull. Not to mention the hints that he was hired by Fury only made me like him more


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2011)

The only good thing about UA is Greg and Tony Stark's brief convo


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

ghost rider was decent, but probably because it was still riding the "it's not loeb" buzzz.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

While the newest Ultimate Spiderman lacked in interresting stuff Ultimate Doom #2 delivered.

Why cant all Ultimate books be like this?


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2011)

I liked the Ghost Rider arc
how can people hate on that? wtf you expect in a 5 issue arc?
read Hickman books for story, read Millar books for action, that's how it goes


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

Problem is that it has to be compared to Ultimates 1 and 2 which were the closest thing to an action blockbuster movie the entire Ultimate line has.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Lot of credit goes to Hitch's art for that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2011)

yu and whasthisnameredskullguy hardly did a bad job on art. Ultimates 1 and 2 were just more interesting stories.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

I repeat

At least it's not loeb


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

^ What he said.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2011)

It's kinda sad that "its not written by Loeb" is considered to be noteworthy when talking about quality of a book.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

And yet, here we are


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2011)

just read Ult Doom 2
the first made me forget how little happens in each ish :/


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2011)

Well to be fair New Ultimates wasn't as offensibly bad as his other stuff and Ultimate X is just meh.

Which is dissappoined which I wanted to watch train wreck.


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2011)

we all browsed New Ultimates, Kilo
it was all that offensively bad and a bag of chips


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 30, 2011)

The only good thing about New Ultimates is that we get a parody comic from 4thletter when it comes out.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

Just read Ultimate: New Ultimates #5

Only one word: Horrible.


And reading the newest USM i ask myself: Why does Felicia Hardy out of costume look like a sleep deprived Selina Kyle?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just thinking the other day what a blatant ripoff of catwoman that black cat is. They literally have the exact same costume except one has white hair all over the place.


----------



## Sannom (Feb 13, 2011)

Slice said:


> *(1)* Just read Ultimate: New Ultimates #5
> 
> Only one word: Horrible.
> 
> ...



(1) I thought New Ultimates #5 was decent, at least because of the conclusion. T'challa and the Savage Land twins decided to go and try to have a life in their new home, Zarda finally left, Valkyrie has a new cool role and Thor's son is going to be raised by Loki. That could be fun.

(2) Because in that universe she has short black hair and their costumes have been kind of similar ever since DC's Crisis on Infinite Earth?



Petes12 said:


> I was just thinking the other day what a blatant ripoff of catwoman that black cat is. They literally have the exact same costume except one has white hair all over the place.



Well, Black Cat was inspired by Catwoman, who in turn ripped off Felicia's look when Crisis on Infinite Earth happened, and now the Ultimate Universe takes cues from the two characters for her look. And it's hard to make two different black skin-tight costume with no accessory. They're pretty standard.

But really, the main difference now between all those universes is that Ultimate Black Cat doesn't have the sexual tension that the two other characters have with the main hero of their world. That was pretty much resolved when she realized the age difference and puked on Peter, so disgusted with herself that she was.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Panther, the twins and Zarda leaving is more of a slight fix of things that were stupid to begin with. At least with them out of the picture other writers are no longer forced to adapt their storys to adjust to the things Loeb made up on the fly because he was too lazy to backread on character history.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sannom said:


> And it's hard to make two different black skin-tight costume with no accessory. They're pretty standard.



Yeah well, the realization came when I re-read 'shed'. And you see black cat not only has skin tight black leather, but that she has a giant ring on her zipper which is pulled down a little, and she even has a whip. I mean it's like they didnt even try to make her different.


----------



## Sannom (Feb 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah well, the realization came when I re-read 'shed'. And you see black cat not only has skin tight black leather, but that she has a giant ring on her zipper which is pulled down a little, and she even has a whip. I mean it's like they didnt even try to make her different.



What's a 'shed'  ? And what universe are we talking about here? I checked the earlier Black Cat stories in Ultimate Spider-Man, just to be sure, and she doesn't use a whip in those, nor does she have a huge ring on the zipper.

And remember, the modern Catwoman is the rip off of the Black Cat, not the other way around.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Cat doesn't have a whip does she? She has like, retractable claws and a sort of artifical batma style "rope shooter"


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2011)

Shed is an arc of ASM, and thus we're talking 616


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Pfft Peter only has an IQ of 145? Barely genius level


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2011)

So you think Nick Fury has finally gone off the deep end or if this is once again something he's in the right about but just keeps it secret because he's Nick Fury


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 26, 2011)

you mean ultimates vs avengers? i'm going to guess its part of a plan to get his old job back, maybe by making danvers look bad.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes

also I chuckled at the guy going " welp that didn't go like I planned", when Mimic didn't go on a rampage but started crying and did the whole sad death part


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 26, 2011)

Ultimate Spider-Man art sucked this week. 
Ultimate Doom was pretty good. Working together with Ock made my day. But they have a LOT of stuff left and only 1 issue


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Yes
> 
> also I chuckled at the guy going " welp that didn't go like I planned", when Mimic didn't go on a rampage but started crying and did the whole sad death part



that was hilarious
I was almost crying


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah usm art sucked terrible disturbing dongs in some specific points but I'm done with not accepting it. It brings out other aspects of the series that are worth being brought
I mean at a point I thought Gwen was gonna ask for COOKIES


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually like ultimate avengers vs new ultimates easy to see they are being set up but I wnana see them fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder who's the real bad guy though. . .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Pietro of course. He's still running around like a retard. Also, that grappy ultimate X get cancelled or something?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah.

Man, it's been. . . months since the last issue came out.

Maybe it's done.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

i think loeb's tv job ended it. probably where pietro would have been dealt with.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2011)

So... that's a good thing, right? No Twilight saga Wolverine or blackangel...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

yep. no more of his ultimates either.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder if Marvel addressed it, though. . .


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 19, 2011)

Bagley's art on USM looks like his work in earlier volumes of USM 

Death of Spider-man is gonna look amazing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Wonder how long his 'death' will last. . . issue-wise, of course.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 19, 2011)

oh, they actually said ultimate x was delayed because the artist's wife gave birth. 

oh well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the newest issue of Avengers vs Ultimates, even if it was filled with dem Millarisms


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

do you buy Danvers being evil/traitor?
seems pretty bogus to me


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2011)

fury thinks it's danvers
Danvers thinks it's fury.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

in before Peter solves the mystery and then gets shot


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe it's Doom or someone like that. Ultimate Marvel would like that kind of twist.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)

and it would invalidate Ultimatum's ending


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm 0k with this


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 24, 2011)

So ultimate Doom: Here be spoilers, yo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the heck is Fury? Does he have the cosmic cube inside of that eyepatch? Or is he a sentry as well? This also means that he does the absolute least amount of work he needs to do when he is with the avengers....

Also, why couldn't Thor bring them there and back? He did it before then they fought in the supremeverse. Also, was very anticlimatic. They just bum rushed, fought a little and ran back. And no offense, but Pete being on Reeds intel level? No way. And yay at Jessica becoming an agent of shield!


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2011)

its funny cus just in doom issue 3 it said peter's IQ in the ultimate universe is 145. which is high but not steven hawking high


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2011)

So what... what was the big threat that was worth 3 minis? All I took away from the event was: 1) Oogly googlies blow up some buildings. 2)Its Rick Jones, bitch! 3) Punch the shit out of Reed Richards. Oh, and the Thing going purple was pretty cool.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2011)

And nick Fury might be that magician guy....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nick fury has this thing under his patch?



the man has more gadgets than tony stark himself. but than, again it's always been that way.

And pete isn't as smart as  reeds, he just has the potential to be up there with the top scientist.


----------



## aron5jesse (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no critiques about it, Spiderman Clone Saga is my favorite and other are also fine.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah pretty anti-climatic
I skipped around a bit, but I didn't even get what Reed was trying to accomplish
usher in some utopia, but... was it ever explained how or what was going to be so different?
also no diatribe from him at the end, just screaming
keep Bendis away from Ultimate mini-series
leave those to Hickman and Aaron and such


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2011)

So I've recently gotten back into the Ultimate Universe beyond Ultimate Spider-Man, and I was wondering what if there's anything else I should be reading.

Right now I've read or are reading:
Ultimate Thor
Ultimate Cap
Ultimate Spidey (duh.)
Ultimate Avengers
Ultimate Avengers vs. New Ultimates

Is New Ultimates any good? I like the characters, but it's Loeb so....


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

no that's it
maybe read a summary of ultimate enemy/doom to know what happened


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 26, 2011)

If you want to read new ultimates, just go to 4thletter and read the parody. its much better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> If you want to read new ultimates, just go to 4thletter and *read the parody*. its much better.



*YES.

YES, IN-FREAKING-DEED.*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> So ultimate Doom: Here be spoilers, yo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ultimate Enemey/Mystery/Doom was a huge crapfest. It started out solid, but haflway it became a mess. Dr Octopus needed in this story? Absolutely fucking not

This whole thing felt like two stories: one with Spider-Man/Woman vs Roxxon and the other with Reed vs Shield/FF3. The whole Roxxon angle with Ock should have been exploited further or Bendis should have saved it for USM where it probably belonged. I'm guessin the Spider-Man and Spider-Woman vs Ock was meant for the regualr title but somehow Bendis fitted it in the crossover for sales  I guess


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

it was certainly way too rushed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Ultimate Enemey/Mystery/Doom was a huge crapfest. It started out solid, but haflway it became a mess. Dr Octopus needed in this story? Absolutely fucking not



Pretty much this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Ultimate X4 is out. Meh.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bendis has a bad habit of taking too much time with setup and not nearly enough with the main conflict.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

Bendis-speak and decompression.

When it works, it works.

When it doesn't. . . it really doesn't.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Ultimate Avengers vs New Ultimates


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the fuck did Jane Foster come from? Wasn't Thor just morning the loss of the Valkyriewhore? And Spidey is fast enough to jump in the way of a bullet. Why didn't he just take out punisher.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 14, 2011)

spiderman may have just been trying to stop cap from beating up fury, and are you really upset that millar tread on loeb's work?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 14, 2011)

No, but i want consistency. If we're gonna have THor bang an 18 year old and declare his love for her to such an extent that he trades his life for hers, I dont expect to see him banging someone  we the ultimate readers have never seen before a week later. And they so casually talk about Ultimates matters like its no big deal....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

THAT's how Spidey 'dies'?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2011)

I seriously doubt he actually dies despite all the hype.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't keep a popular comics character down.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

lololol

punisher: "whoops"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 16, 2011)

He cant die in such a lame way. Also he has been shot before in vol 5 and survived that.

Also just read U Cap America #4. Fucking amazing. This Cap is a true soldier. One of the most brutal fights ever. And an interesting twist to take on "praying for help". Now that 616 universe need a Cap, this one should just migrate over there. And while he's there, get rid of "secret avenger" Rogers. He should have stayed dead


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











new spiderman


----------



## illmatic (Apr 18, 2011)

So this a peter Parker clone?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah, a clone sounds like the safe alternative if they want peter to stay dead


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 18, 2011)

Gay death. I mean it'll get played up that he took a bullet for freakin captain America, but it's not the epic death we should have.  He should fall saving teh city or something, not jumping in front of a bullet he should have been able to dodge...


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 18, 2011)

killing him at all is completely stupid.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2011)

What I don't understand is why kill him off at all. isn't Ultimate Spidey like one the lines top draws...I mean there just doesn't seem to be any logic in killing him. bringing in a clone just seems like a lazy way to get J.J. to start hating him again and more angst.


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

maybe he's gone into witness protection? to get away from Osborn
also loooool at them just leaving Osborn hanging like this


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 18, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe he's gone into witness protection? to get away from Osborn
> also loooool at them just leaving Osborn hanging like this



this occurred to me too, though it'd make axel basically just a liar.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

Since when are Editors completely honest?

And he said it's not Peter, well under witness protection he wouldn't be "peter" get it?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone thought he was gonna die on ultimatum.
Oh well.
I guess this is them keeping up that "Killing someone every quarter" promise.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2011)

im pretty sure that was a joke.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

The way its going doesn't seem that way


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

I was pretty sure too. then again, I'm betting this whole "death of parker" shenanigan will sell, so I'm pretty sure, but not _absolutely_ sure


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *Since when are Editors completely honest?*



Pretty much this.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Since when are Editors completely honest?
> 
> And he said it's not Peter, well under witness protection he wouldn't be "peter" get it?



He said it'd be a different person under the mask. So yeah, that goes from bending the truth to lying for me.

But I hope he is.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

it also goes from acting dumb to full retard if they actually kill peter for reals


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> He said it'd be a different person under the mask. So yeah, that goes from bending the truth to lying for me.
> 
> But I hope he is.



in terms of word usage someone under witness protection is a "different person" 

I'm just calling it now that Peter ain't really dead but who knows maybe I'm completely wrong


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2011)

I love how they are reporting that this is the first time ever that there has been someone under the spider-man mask. Im guessing they've completely forgotten about Mattie Franklin and Miguel Ohara....


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2011)

No one remembers any of those for a damn good reason


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2011)

​


> *ULTIMATE FALLOUT #1-3 (OF 6)*
> Written by Brian Michael Bendis, Jonathan Hickman & Nick Spencer
> Art by by MARK BAGLEY, SARA PICHELLI & MORE
> Issue #1 Cover by MARK BAGLEY
> ...


*Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man 160 (variant)*​
*Ultimates vs New Ultimates 5 (of 6) cover
*


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone honestly care anymore?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2011)

millar and bendis


so kind of


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Does anyone honestly care anymore?


About whether Spidey dies or not? No. It's comic book death.
About the art? Yes. The cool Joe Q variant in particular.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

I don't but the public kinda does


----------



## shit (May 1, 2011)

I care enough to be bummed out


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2011)

for it's pacing, Ultimate Spider man being monthly a is kind of a big turn off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2011)

Maybe he'll come back as the Ultimate Scarlet Spider.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

ewww that's a terrible idea


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2011)

But so is killing off Peter... with a bullet intended to hit Cap's knees...


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

maybe that's not what kills him?  Who knows I haven't actually read any of the Ultimate line in who knows how long


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2011)

I hope that does not include Ultimate COmics: Thor. Because that was awesome


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

I have not touched a single Ultimate Comics title in who knows how long


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2011)

Basically it is Hickman tying together the trainwreck that is Loebs handling of Thor and the version we first saw in Ultimates 1 and 2.

If you liked Ultimates 1+ 2 you should give this a read.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2011)

Calling Ultimate Aunt may making a deal with Ultimate Mephisto to save Peter's life, Harry will be alive, and so will Uncle Ben. And it'll be Written by Loeb, all so he can kill Uncle Ben in front of Peter again cause OMGtragedy=Story!


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Calling Ultimate Aunt may making a deal with Ultimate Mephisto to save Peter's life, Harry will be alive, and so will Uncle Ben. And it'll be Written by Loeb, all so he can kill Uncle Ben in front of Peter again cause *OMG tragedy=Story!*



To quote a great video game villain:

"Well, you know the old formula: Comedy equals tragedy plus time. So i guess it's actually pretty funny when you do the math."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 3, 2011)

ULTIMATE MARVEL: Reborn?

To kick it off, writer Jonathan Hickman, artist Esad Ribic, and editors Mark Paniccia and Sana Amanat gathered together to discuss the first major announcement for this overhaul: Ultimate Comics: Ultimates. A tongue twister of a name to be sure, but exciting nonetheless. 

Ultimate Comics: Ultimates #1 will introduce a new team of Ultimates; one that does not feature that lovable jerk Ultimate Captain America. The first arc is aptly titled "The Republic is Burning." Hickman said, "Our cast includes a lot of the guys that we know and love; certainly Nick Fury and Iron Man and Thor. Some other really interesting characters like Spider-Woman and Hulk and other people to be named." 

Hickman mentioned that the still mysterious Ultimate Comics: Fallout will act as a bridge between the events currently brewing in "The Death of Spider-Man" and the ones he's planning in Ultimates. In light of these events, the Ultimate Universe will become a very cohesive entity. "We're setting up a lot of stuff that is going to be used in the other Ultimate books that are going forward; stuff we'll be announcing later in the week," said Hickman. "All of the Ultimate books will be tied in together pretty tightly and will be playing off of each other. We're all extremely excited to be working on what is going to be not only a massive rebranding, but also a rebuilding of the Ultimate Universe." 

In terms of Ultimates being the core of the Ultimate books, editor Sana Amanat said, "We want to maintain the cohesive quality of the entire line, but at the same time if someone just wants to read the Ultimates, they can. They don't need to read the other books. We want to make sure this line is as accessible as possible."

Hickman's work would be building upon Mark Millar and Jeph Loeb's work in previous volumes of The Ultimates, but the new book will be an ongoing monthly series that Marvel guarantees will serve as the foundation of the "new" Ultimate U. Both Hickman and Ribic confirmed that from both ends of the spectrum, The Ultimates would maintain the massive cinematic scale that we've come to expect from these stories. 

Previous volumes of The Ultimates have focused heavily on politics, and Hickman said that he plans on keeping those themes intact. "I think one of the things that made Ultimates as fantastic as it was early on was that it was a reflection of where we were in society," he said. He reiterated that the title of the opening arc is "The Republic is Burning" and continued, "It is a direct commentary on the decline and fall of the United States of America. Do not think from that title that I feel one way or the other about it, but it is certainly going to have that kind of pervasive, seems-like-everything-is-barely-holding-together feeling that seems to permeate our society right now." 

On playing within the Ultimate Universe, Hickman mentioned that "it's an opportunity to build books with hydrogen. By that I mean it's not going to be a book that's saddled with decades and decades of continuity. What continuity quagmire there is, is pretty navigable. I can be myself on the book; let loose and tell new and fresh stories." The writer confirmed they are making "a conscious effort" to get back to the original Ultimate mantra of less continuity-heavy storytelling. 

Hickman is known for his long-term planning in books like Fantastic Four and Secret Warriors, but he said, "I'm not coming into this where I know the end point. That's not really the goal here. The goal is to create a monthly Ultimates event book and to that end, I know where I'm going to be for the next year, certainly. I can tell you what the first four or five arcs are, pretty much beat by beat. I think people are going to dig it." 

Esad Ribic chimed in on the design of the characters, saying, "I think most of the [pre-established] stuff, design-wise, works. It's more like making it more my style than any straight redesign or anything like that. The technology of it is going to be a bit different than what the other guys did before. I want it to be more futuristic, but that's about it. My main concern is just to be able to bring enough scale to it." 

The question of new characters was brought up, and Hickman confirmed that there will definitely be new, never-before-seen Ultimate faces added to the mix. "We'll absolutely be doing that. We'll also be introducing a bunch of brand new Ultimate Universe-only characters. It's a new world. We're going to be changing a lot of things, and it's going to be a really interesting book." 

Ultimate Comics: Ultimates #1 will be shipping in August, and there is plenty more Ultimate Universe news to come throughout the week.

Sauce:


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

well, I'm glad Hickman's excited about it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 3, 2011)

Cause I sure ain't.


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2011)

After Hickmans Ultimate: Thor i am pretty sure this will be good.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2011)

I don't care how many times you restart it or who is writing it, I'm over the Ultimate line.


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2011)

(IGN)

Marvel Comics has announced* Ultimate Comics X-Men*, a new ongoing series from writer Nick Spencer and artist Paco Medina. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spencer confirmed the main players of the series, naming Karen Grant (Jean Grey), Storm, Colossus, Nightcrawler, and Bobby Drake. However, the X-team itself will be comprised of Kitty Pryde, Bobby Drake, Johnny Storm, Rogue, and Jimmy Hudson. Spencer said that "_we're going to be seeing everybody_," but that the team itself would serve as the central cast. 

In terms of conflict, Spencer said, "_The first thing that's going to happen in this book is going to be an earth-shaking moment for mutants and humans alike. As we learned in Ultimate Origins, mutants in the Ultimate Universe are not the next step of evolution, and they are not divinely created as many of them believe. They are actually the product of lab experiments of the United States government._" The writer said that his Ultimate Comics X-Men begins with that information being spread to the public. 

Spencer noted that this was a secret that caused Magneto to commit suicide in Ultimatum, and was vastly interested in how this kind of public knowledge will change the world. 

Marvel Editor-in-Chief Axel Alonso said, "_I had my eye on Nick for a while. After reading Morning Glories, he jumped to the top of the list for people to do the Ultimate X-Men relaunch. It's exciting to see how the writers of these new series interact with each other. They're wonderfully complimentary, and they've all had very similar career trajectories._"

Alonso on Ultimate Marvel line as a whole...

"_Our goal here is that it's one universe and three great writers. We're going to ship every month, and more. For readers that are looking for a universe, you've got a taste of it in Avengers vs. New Ultimates in Death of Spider-Man. This is really setting the stage for the universe we want; one in which the three writers and their characters interact_," he then said "_I don't think it'll be too far in the future that you see a crossover to really emphasize that fact_."


Ultimate Comics X-Men is set to debut in September.

(CBR)

Marvel announced at its second "Ultimate Universe Reborn" press conference call that Nick Spencer and Paco Medina will join forces for "_*Ultimate Comics X-Men*_," debuting in September.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spencer noted that the mutant population is diminished due to "_Ultimatum_," and they are "_very much in a feared-and-hated stance_." "_We are in a very 'Days of Future Past' scenario_," he said, noting the government now allows citizens to shoot mutants on sight.

"_There are still a number of mutants that we all know and love still out there_," Spencer said, citing Jean Grey (in her new identity) and others. The series' core cast will be made up of "_characters I really love_," including Kitty Pryde, Bobby Drake, Johnny Storm, Rogue and Jimmy Hudson, with other heroes appearing.

Mutants in the Ultimate Universe are the result of government bio-experiments, Spencer said by way of recapping "_Ultimate Origin_." "_Mutants, in spite of all the persecution ... have taken solace in being created for a divine purpose, or being the next stage of human evolution_," and the revelation of their true origins "_changes everything they thought about themselves_."

Speaking to the youth-oriented feel of the team, Spencer said that the team have "_been through so much_" over the last few years, including "Ultimatum" and "Death of Spider-Man." "_Most of what motivates the action in this book, rather than saving the world, is really about saving each other_."

Spencer was then asked about putting together an Ultimate X-Men team, given how many of the major players are dead. "_I think that's what makes it more exciting. These kids are living in a world where the legends are dead, the giants are dead. This is more than 'the dream is dead,' both sides of the argument are dead_," he said. "_These kids have heard both sides and seen both sides failed miserably_." He noted that in the Marvel U, "_we're always one step away from disaster_," but in the Ultimate U, it's happened.

"_You're going to see people try to fill that [mentor role], you're going to see attempts_," Spencer said, noting "_Ultimate X_" features some of this. "_You're certainly going to see people try to be Charles, try to be Magneto_," but he suggested this would be difficult to accomplish.

"_Technology has caught up_" to the X-Men, Spencer said, making hunting mutants more effective. There will also be characters attempting to fulfill Magneto's ambitions "_in a unique way_." "There's also going to be a character popping up on the other side of the globe ... that's going to represent the repudiation of this idea that mutants are genetic experiments gone wrong," Spencer said, but this character would be "our big bad."

Ultimate Nightcrawler is dead, Spencer confirmed, seemingly contradicting an earlier statement he would appear in the book. Seemingly.

The Ultimate writers "_like each other, and we've got a lot of ideas_," Spencer said. The titles will affect each other.

"_I think what the Ultimate universe does really well is take something central, something core, to each of those characters and reconnect, but at the same time do something new with that core that you wouldn't expect_," Spencer said of the Ultimate universe's value. "_That's really what I aspire to_."

Alonso added that it can "_give readers that joy of discovering, where anything can happen._"

"_There are going to be new characters_," Spencer said, noting, "_you don't get Paco Medina and not give him new characters to draw_." But, he said, "_this will largely be Kitty and Rogue's book_."


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 3, 2011)

Didn't Nightcrawler die in Ultimatum?


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2011)

Possible IGN fail.

Ultimate Nightcrawler is dead, Spencer confirmed, seemingly contradicting an earlier statement he would appear in the book. Seemingly. ~CBR


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

what has spencer done before?


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

> "this will largely be Kitty and Rogue's book."


grooooaaaaan


----------



## Petes12 (May 3, 2011)

you dont like ultimate kitty?


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2011)

I like UKitty a lot


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2011)

shit said:


> what has spencer done before?



Infinite Vacation (awesome)
Morning Glories (awesome)
IM 2.0 (meh, but building steam)
THUNDER agents (good)
Existence 2.0/3.0 (good)


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2011)

So the three books are Hickman's Ultimates, Spencer's Ultimate X-Men, and Bendis' Ultimate Spiderman? Thats a pretty good line up.

Also, I like that finally someone is going to address Ultimate Origins. I thought it was out of continuity for a while.


----------



## Petes12 (May 3, 2011)

what part seemed out of continuity?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2011)

If I remember correctly, once the mini was done, it was ignored until now. So I thought it had gone the way of the young Iron Man minis.


----------



## shit (May 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you dont like ultimate kitty?


not particularly
moreso I'm not excited about a teenage drama book


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Infinite Vacation (awesome)
> Morning Glories (awesome)
> IM 2.0 (meh, but building steam)
> THUNDER agents (good)
> Existence 2.0/3.0 (good)



oh wow I've never heard of any of those besides IM 2.0


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2011)

whip's been talking about them for ages now haha


----------



## shit (May 4, 2011)

well, honestly I only check a very select number of comic section threads tailored specifically to my interests
and I leave the convo thread unchecked for a long stints at a time
and I immediately fall into a narcoleptic coma when people talk about indy comics I haven't heard of


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> whip's been talking about them for ages now haha



Yea....a little. Spencer is probably my favorite "up and comer". Infinite Vacation and Morning Glories are the only "omgwtfawesome" books of his though. And infinite vacation is only 2 issues in.

Iron Man 2.0 has been pretty disappointing. Spencer needs to realize that intrigue and suspense are all well and good, but it needs to be balanced by a healthy dose of War Machine blowing shit up.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

This feels like propping up something dead with the new hot talent, meh its still the same now old boring Ultimate Marvel.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea....a little. Spencer is probably my favorite "up and comer". Infinite Vacation and Morning Glories are the only "omgwtfawesome" books of his though. And infinite vacation is only 2 issues in.
> 
> Iron Man 2.0 has been pretty disappointing. Spencer needs to realize that intrigue and suspense are all well and good, but it needs to be balanced by a healthy dose of War Machine blowing shit up.



Well that's part of the point of the book, he wanted to bring war machine to the more modern sort of warfare. I've actually liked his IM 2.0... some of the weird art aside. And also the scene where he breaks in through a window unnecessarily, that wasn't really funny it was just dumb.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This feels like propping up something dead with the new hot talent, meh its still the same now old boring Ultimate Marvel.



I think it's fair to say if you never cared for the idea of a re-imagined marvel universe, this isn't going to change that. The fact that Ultimates has a good writer on board though is promising to me.

Pretty lukewarm on x-men though. A world without cyclops, wolverine, magneto or xavier? Where the big bad guy is quicksilver?


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2011)

I liked early Ultimate titles it was a fun idea.  It was the early 2000's you had to be there.

Still I bet once the Hickman title comes out Taleran will be all over that like a linebacker at a free buffet.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

Saying it is propping up something dead does not mean it can't produce quality, its just harder


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Well that's part of the point of the book, he wanted to bring war machine to the more modern sort of warfare. I've actually liked his IM 2.0... some of the weird art aside. And also the scene where he breaks in through a window unnecessarily, that wasn't really funny it was just dumb.



Yea, I guess im being a little hard on it. I like it (I know it sounds like flip flopping, but I really do), but for it to sell well it has to have more War Machine warring it up, either in stealth mode or in war mode.

The last issue kind of caught me off guard. He just got the suit, so I was expecting to see it in action, but instead it was all background on the current bad guy. Interesting, but not what I was expecting. I'll continue to pick it up (if only because it's one of the few marvel books for 2.99  ).



Parallax said:


> I liked early Ultimate titles it was a fun idea.  It was the early 2000's you had to be there.
> 
> Still I bet once the Hickman title comes out Taleran will be all over that like a linebacker at a free buffet.



I 'm half and half on this one. The recent Cap and Thor minis were great, and USM is consistently good, but other than that I agree that the ultimate verse has sort of outlived it's purpose.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up War Machine once issue #5 is out, the team up is too good to pass up


----------



## illmatic (May 5, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

more ultimate character minis
superb


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2011)

Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #1... again. 




Don't know about you guys, but for me this a bit of a turn-off. I'd much rather read an issue 160 than to have the title relaunch two years after it relaunched. Once DOSM concludes, it might be the end for me if Pachelli's art wasn't so good.


----------



## illmatic (May 5, 2011)

> "_This is the most nerve-wracking initiative I've ever been a part of, even more than when we launched 'Ultimate Spider-Man,'" Bendis said, because it will *make such drastic changes to the character*_."
> 
> "People will see from the very first page, 'oh, this is different from what I had before,'" Bendis said,



So, Spider-Man is either 

a) ethnic minority
b) gay 
c) not necessarily human


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> So, Spider-Man is either
> 
> *a) ethnic minority*
> b) gay
> c) not necessarily human


I was thinking he'd be a clone of Ultimate Ben Reilly (who is Black) that has been genetically altered with some of Pete's dna, which he's had since... Well, forever. Reilly was one of the lead scientist that created the Parker clones for the CIA, remember?


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

>Pacheli
I thought Bagley was back on USM


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Her art really really grew on me I didn't like it so much at first but now I'm rather fond of it.

God the more I hear on who is involved I'm really honestly actually interested in checking these titles out.


----------



## Thorn (May 5, 2011)

That Ultimate Spidey costume looks so sweet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> So, Spider-Man is either
> 
> *a) ethnic minority*
> b) gay
> c) not necessarily human





You know it'd be awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2011)

Is it just me or are you guys goin "black costume, black guy underneath"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2011)

Had Illmatic not brought it up I probably wouldn't consider it, but as soon as I thought of black spiderman I thought of Donald Glover.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2011)

By the way, it's not that the book's relaunching again that bothers me (whole ultimate universe is trying again after the meh post-ultimatum relaunch, that's fine). The idea of a brand new hero out of nowhere replacing the one I already like does bother me though.


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

could be interesting
but man, wtf ever happened to the spiderman from the ultimate avengers?
they never used him despite him being there on the initial line up spread
so disappointing


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 6, 2011)

Wasn't he supposed to be a cannibal or something?


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

yeah so awesome
if we get a black spidey, we need crazy psycho killer honkey spidey to be his archnemesis


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Is it just me or are you guys goin "black costume, black guy underneath"


No. I just want the new Spidey to be Black.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2011)

I wonder if they were considering doing this during Ultimatum, with all that 'will spiderman die' stuff


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. I just want the new Spidey to be Black.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 8, 2011)

Peter wont die. Ultimate Enemy/Doom miniseries already made a comment how Peter would receive a 145 for his IQ test. This meaning he's alive to receive such a score

But I can easily see somebody else taking his place. Will probably dropping the series by then. The UU outlived its purpose for me. Might check out some minis by Hickmann & Spencer


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't get it.



When the new spider man movie first got announced, a lot of people thought that Donald Glover would make a good spider-man. It actually kind of sort of had legs and got some press, mainly because Donald Glover would actually make a really good peter parker.

Of course, he's black, so I doubt he was ever really considered.

EDIT: The animated mock up I posted a page back is based on him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

there was a youtube video or something about it. It was taken down though and I wish I had seen it


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> When the new spider man movie first got announced, a lot of people thought that *Donald Glover* would make a good spider-man. It actually kind of sort of had legs and got some press, mainly because Donald Glover would actually make a really good peter parker.
> 
> Of course, he's black, so I doubt he was ever really considered.
> 
> EDIT: The animated mock up I posted a page back is based on him.



Never heard of him.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2011)

Bendis actually talked the producers into letting him do a full audition for the role, but he ultimately wasn't chosen.

Also m0, just know, he's a very cool and hilarious guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Bendis actually talked the producers into letting him do a full audition for the role, but he ultimately wasn't chosen.
> 
> Also m0, just know, he's a very cool and hilarious guy.


Ok.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Spidey preview is up on CBR.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

johnny doesn't know a bunch of sand can put out fire
man, I didn't think he could surprise me anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2011)

He should've gone supernova and turned him to glass.


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2011)

Maybe he will on the following page.

But i doubt it, Ultimate Johnny is even less creative than his 616 counterpart


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

*Ultimate Marvel 3.0 covers*




> Looks like most of the supporting cast from Ultimate Comics: Spider-Man have gone to the X-Men Aunt May shaved her head and uses a hover 'round





> Dat Loeb induced Mjolnir and Iron Man armor.





> I liked Grifter-Hawkeye and his guns.





> Bendis. Pichelli. Ponsor. Black guy in Spidey suit.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

is minority spidey confirmed?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

shit said:


> is minority spidey confirmed?


Only in my mind.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

they're really doin a wolverine costume in the ultimate universe? even though wolverine's dead? haha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's his son from Ultimate X most likely. Thinking back, I don't think Wolverine ever wore the head piece in the Ultimate U.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

I know, and no he didn't, which is why it's so weird to see it now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

It's probably being used to attract new readers.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

It's to hide his face so they think they're getting the real wolverine


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 17, 2011)

Please please please let it be Donald Glover spidey! And fuck yea Hawkeye's finally using arrows again.

And yea, GTFO with that armor and that hammer. I want gundamish Iron Man and Mjolnir Axehammer!


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

He used arrows like, once, ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> It's to hide his face so they think they're getting the real wolverine





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Petes12 again.


I seriously laughed out loud


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> He used arrows like, once, ever.



By "once" do you mean all throughout Ultimates 1 and 2?


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2011)

I am fine with the classic Mj?lnir, even if i like the look of the axe hammer better.

Iron Man looking like 616 once again is bad though.


Also if they insist on getting rid of Peter as Spiderman i would have no problem with a black kid beeing inside the costume, would be a chance to do something really different from 616.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

>Bagley back off USM


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> By "once" do you mean all throughout Ultimates 1 and 2?



Pretty sure he used guns in ultimates 2.



shit said:


> >Bagley back off USM



whatshername is better, if she can keep the schedule then great.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

those two or so issues bagley did recently were so refreshing
dat nostalgia


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

I like Pichelli much more than Bagley, so I'm okay with this. Also, it was pretty much implied that Bagley was only doing this arc when he cam onboard. I don't have the link but Bendis said something like: _Glad to have Mark Back, but don't worry. I've got much more planed for Sarah Pichilli fans._


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2011)

Hawkeye used effectively everything he could grab on as a weapon during Ultimates. Given his "Olympic Archer" background it is only naturally they show him using a bow more.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

He's in rare form for USM, like he's actually putting effort into it, maybe even actively avoiding is his WTFposes. Pichiwhatever is still better though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Pretty sure he used guns in ultimates 2.



I think so yeah, but his primary weapon was still the bow. I don't really care if he uses gun, in fact i'd rather him not use the bow exclusively.

I just didn't like how the bow was completely dropped after ultimates 2.



> whatshername is better, if she can keep the schedule then great.



Yea I got no problem with whatshername.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

is Pichilli the mangaka wannabe? don't like that artist


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

She's this one:


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

shit said:


> is Pichilli the mangaka wannabe? don't like that artist



Lefuente isn't coming back. His last issue was 154. Bendis said he's not coming back to USM unless it's for an annual. Pichelli is now the permanent artist.


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2011)

I liked him, he just needed some practise drawing faces.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

well he can practice on a B-grade book instead of an A-grade 

Pichelli's coolio then


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

I liked the round-headed Spidey artist too. For me, it made the jokes funnier. But to each his own. I also liked his bulky/block Iron Man, again for humor. It made the scene where he came to the Parker house beyond hilarious.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I liked him too, but he was too slow to keep up with the schedule, which meant fill in artists and multiple artists on one book. But hey if he wasn't slow they wouldnt have found pichiwhoever


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2011)

Lefuente sucked anyways.  How can someone with such a mediocre style be so slow to begin with.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2011)

> round-headed Spidey


I laughed in real life when those words were actually used in the comic


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

Thor stopped speaking 616-ish in the Ultimate U for charity. 
Oh, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gregory Stark,


 you so crazy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

This was my favorite part of USM
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _favorite part aside from_ 



Johnny pwning Osborn, that is.





[YOUTUBE]IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

oh god, he's going to go out fighting?
looks like they're intent on making this painful for people to read


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

I'm hoping for the Dinobot ending.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2011)

five hundred dollars says Fury already knew about Stark.


----------



## Slice (May 19, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm hoping for the Dinobot ending.



I dont get it. 


As unnecessary as the story is, it is presented well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2011)

Slice said:


> I dont get it.
> 
> 
> As unnecessary as the story is, it is presented well.





You never seen Beast Wars?

Dinobot in Beast Wars took down Megatron and the Predacons (with a big rock) and kept them from fullfilling thier plan by destroying a golden disc then died from the collective wounds he had recieved. he then gave a speech how he wanted to be rememberd by all those that came after for for both his good deeds and his bad deeds before he died.

It was a magnificent death

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oifs6ulpd9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

Watch all of it, Slice. All. Of. It. 
[YOUTUBE]3folGazGbog[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y5HT3y3d6Kk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0u7Rb2fU4cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (May 19, 2011)

I will watch this later, never saw this show.

Hm in Germany it aired in 1998 when i was 16 - so i'm not exactly sure why i never saw it


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 19, 2011)

AvsNU isnt what I was hoping it out to be. Gregory Stark was the most obvious choice and actually nothing knew. Glad that Millar also handled it that way instead of Greg revealing himself the mastermind in some spash-page-esque way. 

And of course Samuel L cant die. Big reveal will probably that he played Greg from the beginning. As for him surviving....I'm hoping he pulls of his eye-patch (Ultimate Doom #4 hint ). 

And with 2 issues left for Millars run and no exposition for The Spider, I'm guessing he will be a key character. Either helping Fury, or some deus ex machina. Or both


As for USM, Bendis writing is spot on. And looks like Pete will go out like a true hero after all. 

Too bad Osborn has been fodderized. I read my old USM vol 4 Legacy, and Osborn was a real threat for Peter back then. Not just with him being the GG, but as a person and the display of his insanity were handled brilliantly in that volume. After that Osborn became a joke. All he does now is Hulk out if someone goes against him. He should have stayed death


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> AvsNU isnt what I was hoping it out to be. Gregory Stark was the most obvious choice and actually nothing knew. Glad that Millar also handled it that way instead of Greg revealing himself the mastermind in some spash-page-esque way.
> 
> And of course Samuel L cant die. Big reveal will probably that he played Greg from the beginning. As for him surviving....I'm hoping he pulls of his eye-patch (Ultimate Doom #4 hint ).
> 
> ...



I had forgotten that he existed.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2011)

On the subject of Dinobot, what was the deal with his revival?  It's been years since I've seen the show when it aired, and I remember being confused when he came back.  His spark was half of the crab things spark or something.  So was it Dinobot, or was it just his name given to a similar transformer?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> On the subject of Dinobot, what was the deal with his revival?  It's been years since I've seen the show when it aired, and I remember being confused when he came back.  His spark was half of the crab things spark or something.  So was it Dinobot, or was it just his name given to a similar transformer?


Megatron made another Dinobot using the spark/soul of Protoform X [see below]. He was a transmetal, unlike the original Dinobot and His beast mode looked like a raptor skeleton robot. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



As it turns out some how, Dinobot's soul/spark made it's way into skeleton Dinobot's body and did something[?] which saved the day before the Decepticon [Yes. Decepticon, not Predicon] ship blew up something[?]. He died shortly afterward.


The crab dude was Protoform X [forgot his Predicon name]. A ruthless, killer Decepticon who is invincible. The only way Megatron could control him was to knock him out and then remove his soul/spark from his body. When he squeezes it, it causes X pain.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

That is about what I can recall.  I do remember the skeleton Dinobot's chest opening up and then squeezing the spark, causing X pain.  The part I was sketchy about is Dinobot's spark making its way into the new Dinobot.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)

I love the direction this thread is going

where is omg laser pew pew?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2011)

Since there's two issues of USM coming out next month. I guess the advance/textless preview of issue 159 will be coming out soon.


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

there isn't going to be anyway I'm going to enjoy those issues
it's just going to be something I have to wade through to get to new USM



bagley art helps tho


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 20, 2011)

love how they are all concerned for pete then forget he exists....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2011)

Beast Wars?

Well.

That's just Prime.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> love how they are all concerned for pete then forget he exists....



That was handled absolutely horrible, there better be a good explanation.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2011)

bad editorial?


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2011)

I said a "good" explanation


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

Only 2 more issues of Bagely Goodness 
Although Pichelli is the best replacement. Better then Immonen & Lafuente


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2011)

Two weeks til USM 159.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2011)

finally sat down to read ultimate stuff

USM 158 was pretty cool, how pete almost effortlessly took out Vulture despite his injury, really has this whole "last stand" feel

Ultimate Doom - *AND ABSOLUTELY NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST *

Ultimate Avengers vs New Ultimates - It's almost a shame this is the last Millar story we're getting in the ultimate u, but I'm digging it.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

Maybe now Millar can focus on getting his other series out on time.  

Not that they're much better but still...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2011)

I just wish he had done something else to the Vulture, like slamming him in to the concrete instead of getting rid of a person who can fly by throwing him in the air. 


Parallax said:


> Maybe now Millar can focus on getting his other series out on time.



War Heroes.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

lol War Heroes will never get finished.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Maybe now Millar can focus on getting his other series out on time.
> 
> Not that they're much better but still...


I'll take his ultimates vs ultimates over kickass 2 or whatever.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2011)

Whoa I'm way behind. Pete is really gonna be killed off?


----------



## lucky (Jun 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Maybe now Millar can focus on getting his other series out on time.
> 
> Not that they're much better but still...



.... you crazy, dawg??! USM is awesome!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

It's also Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Comics Spider-Man #159_


----------



## lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

Omg.  Who is he saying hi to?  *Who's he saying hi to?!*


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

odds are Osborne
also odds are Osborne is the one who kills him


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2011)

Know how in horror movies when you basically know who's going to die and you're just waiting to see how it happens but you don't want it to happen? 

I don't like horror movies :|


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I'd rather Kraven was the one to kill him


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2011)

In the Ultimates story Osbourne is way more obsessed with Peter than Kraven, it makes sense if he is the one to do it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Shroud to the rescue


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 3, 2011)

Kong or Flash Thompson...


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 3, 2011)

lucky said:


> Omg.  Who is he saying hi to?  *Who's he saying hi to?!*


The neighbors.
You can see them in the background.


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2011)

^gives a bit of credence to the "witness protection program" theory


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2011)

so peter revealed his identity yet again?

did i miss why he took off his mask?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 4, 2011)

^ Cuz its his final stand. He's allowed to take of his mask


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

besides, they already know his identity


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, Kilo.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

is he dead yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

No. He's not dying. He's getting a desk job at SHIELD and his education is being paid for by JJ.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

lol rly?
don't jerk around my emotions, bro


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

Not really. Just trying to be an optomist.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah that would be cool

*depressed sigh*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's be cool if JJ gave an awesome Ultimatum Requiem type of eulogy at his ginormous, death of a hero-esque funeral though. but not Cap, cause he wanted to throw him in jail.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

cap just wanted to draft him into bootcamp or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2011)

lucky said:


> Omg.  Who is he saying hi to?  *Who's he saying hi to?!*





Eunectes said:


> The neighbors.
> You can see them in the background.



Yeah, it's probably that black lady that wanted to move when Iron Man showed up at May's house.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

So who was he saying 'hi' to, after all?


Also, apparently Thor is the center of Hickman's Ultimates: . And it sounds like he'll be bringing back Hippy Thor, or at least parts of him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2011)

Hickman is taking over Ultimates? One more step into brushing low-ebb's ultimates under the carpet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So who was he saying 'hi' to, after all?



*Spoiler*: __ 



The ENTIRE neighborhood and some kid recorded the fight with his iphone, outing Pete to the www in the process.





Dat May Parker.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thats brilliant. :rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Here lies..._ 



 Ultimate Electro, you should never have messed with May's nephew.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Random Theory tiem!* 

"Peter Parker" will not be the black Spider-Man, instead it will be Benjamin Reilly (or some other 616-familiar Spidey character name). This will be Pete's new identity after witness protection. They could even name him... 

BEAK*Barnell Bohusk!!!*


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2011)

You know, I'm surprised they haven't ultimized Beak yet. He's one of the better X-Characters to be created in a while, and he always gives us great lulz (not post Decimation, though).


EDIT: Holycrapholycrap. Holy. Crap. May Parker. Putting a cap in your ass.  That was fantastic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> You know, I'm surprised they haven't ultimized Beak yet. He's one of the better X-Characters to be created in a while, and he always gives us great lulz (not post Decimation, though).


I think Ultimate X black guy is as close to Ultimate Beak as we're gonna get. 



> EDIT: Holycrapholycrap. Holy. Crap. May Parker. Putting a cap in your ass.  That was fantastic.



YEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 9, 2011)

THought Angel became Ultimate Beak when he took HGH?


Peter is going down like a G!

Stop, or my Aunt will shoot!

Also, dick move recording the face of the guy who is probably the reason those grenades didn't blow you and your shitty apple iPhone apart....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> THought Angel became Ultimate Beak when he took HGH?


Can't believe I forgot about this /wrists


> Peter is going down like a G!


Yep. 


> Stop, or my Aunt will shoot!


Yep. 


> Also, dick move recording the face of the guy who is probably the reason those grenades didn't blow you and your shitty apple iPhone apart....


Yep. Pete should've "accidentally" broke his phone.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Stop, or my Aunt will shoot!


And now I've replaced Peter with Sylvester Stallone in my head.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahahah now that's a great change


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2011)

So on a whim I read Millar's Ultimate X-Men and liked it quite a bit.


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)

^of           course


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder how Fury survives being murdered in the chest, LMD? Body Double? Be the Spyder in disguise? Eye patch?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

He's imortal in this incarnation aswell
Also, USM brought me back to that scene when she first pulls out her gun. I think it's on chameleon or soemthing

"YOU THINK I'M %&#$/ING WITH YOU?"


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He's imortal in this incarnation aswell
> Also, USM brought me back to that scene when she first pulls out her gun. I think it's on chameleon or soemthing
> 
> "YOU THINK I'M %&#$/ING WITH YOU?"



Was eddie brock actually! Aunt May vs Venom


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 11, 2011)

That Green Goblin in that last splash page....FUUUUUUUUUUUU

Shot, left-for-dead Peter Parker VS Ultimate-even more powefull GG

Also did anybody see that Quesada cover for #160. Its beautifull 
Gonna try to cop that one...if itsnt extremely overpriced


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2011)

This issue shall forever be fondly remembered as that one issue where Aunt May capped a bitch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2011)

Three days from now Ultimate Spidey will be dead and the Ultimates will still be in their fancy hotel room not caring about him.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

more like nobody will care


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

rofl              .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

He really gonna die in two days!?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah it's been planned out for a couple of months now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

But.....I don't want him to die


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2011)

still half expecting witness protection copout


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2011)

And next up, it was a clone all along.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

they actually caught cameleon and brainwashed him into being spiderman so pete wouldn't get hurt


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

I want him to be more than monthly


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still thinking Ultimate Steve Rogers will become Ultimate Spiderman.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha
wat?


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultimate Steve is not going to be Ultimate Cap anymore. Ultimate Steve will be saddened by Spidey's death, especially how he has always been a dick to him, Cap will then take up his mantle.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

that's a pretty sadsack storyline there


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the ultimate universe completely ruined at this point, or is it worth getting into?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Honestly with Hickman and Spencer jumping on board I'm way more excited to jump into the titles now than I have in years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

ultimatum really fucked over these comics for me.


it seems spiderman is the only one that has a ongoing series and the rest just have mini's.

I thought i wouldn't have a problem with it but i'm starting to get bored, which hasn't happened before the wave .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

uh X men and Ultimates are getting relaunched pretty soon and they will not be minis


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

with any luck they'll pull a quesadilla and bring Xavier back


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't miss any of the dead except Mastermind


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> uh X men and Ultimates are getting relaunched pretty soon and they will not be minis



well then, this is good news 

if only most of the x-men's top players weren't dead.


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

The X-Men have Human Torch, Kitty Pride, Iceman, Jean Grey and Kid Blonde Wolverine.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

you mean ultimate daken


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

shit said:


> you mean ultimate daken



He's not Half-Asian or Bi-curios.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

daken is past bi-curious
he's full on bi-serious

I know nothing about ultimate honkey daken


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2011)

both sons of wolverine, both loeb's idea, yeah he's ultimate daken


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope. Daken was created by Daniel Way.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

just as bad


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's better.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

he's yet to have a great comic
even loeb had one


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

Hitman Monkey


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> Nope. Daken was created by Daniel Way.



Way wrote it, but Daken was actually Loeb's idea originally. Which, you know, explains a lot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Way wrote it, but Daken was actually Loeb's idea originally. Which, you know, explains a lot.



An angry boy with daddy issues? Yeah, it's Loeb


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bobby's still knocked out and J. Jonah Jameson Aunt May is grieving.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

hahahaha it does look like JJJ


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh shit, it's the Maria pose. He dead.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

here's to yet again having our balls kicked up into our insides for paying attention to Ultimate Marvel


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

honestly if this death brings up the upcoming teams and titles then he should have died ages ago.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 21, 2011)

what makes you think itd improve the quality of any titles?


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

no parallax
you're insinuating that these upcoming titles could compare to the complete 10 year solid history of USM
arguably the best comic out there since the turn of the century
your face is wrong


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> here's to yet again having our balls kicked up into our insides for paying attention to Ultimate Marvel



I remember the cool bendis.
The "they will have to pry USM out of my cold dead hands" bendis


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> honestly if this death brings up the upcoming teams and titles then he should have died ages ago.



there's nothing about the upcoming titles that justifies the loss of Peter amazing Kingpin level jokes

"Who sent you?
Gandalf
Find this Gandalf guy and kill him"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought ti was Carson Daly?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe. I read the portuguese version. In portuguese he blames Gandalf.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> no parallax
> you're insinuating that these upcoming titles could compare to the complete 10 year solid history of USM
> arguably the best comic out there since the turn of the century
> your face is wrong



Was it solid?  Yes

best comic since the turn of the century?  really now?


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

yes                .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

:/                       .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2011)

not much of a spoiler

still doesn't prove anything

he probably just passed out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

Castiel said:


> _-RED X-_



Doesn't seem like you're able to hotlink BleedingCool images. What's this supposed to be a picture of?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2011)

it's the page directly before the panel you posted


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

*clicks link





> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /wp-content/uploads//2011/06/peter-600x910.jpg on this server.




Oh well, I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm glad they stuck by actually killing him off.

I don't know why they would spoil it to the newspapers but oh well.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

to get people to buy the comic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2011)

This week Spider-Man dies.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

the good spiderman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2011)

you know how gwen stacy died but now it's as if she never did

yeah....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This week Spider-Man dies.





shit said:


> the good spiderman



18 hours from now I'm headed to the LCS (which I found ).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Why aren't y'all reading Ultimate Spider-Man right now?


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

I pick my comics up on fridays


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

The LCS I found opens at 10 but that's not stopping me from reading now!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2011)

Hurm... 


*Spoiler*: _USM 160_ 



Norman Osborn sure is one happy dead man.

Also, truck to the face! That was awesome.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



norman's dead again?

bluh

but I guess he can rez again just like he did last time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

This arc is best read in one sitting. It was pretty good, but it lacked closure. Guess I gotta read Fallout now. 

**EDIT*

*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I didn't like though. Why could Johnny Storm own the goblin so fast at first, but this time he couldn't because Norman "absorbed the blast"? I guess you could say it was fatigue, but still... But whatever, it was much cooler seeing Pete die defeating SSJ3 Green Goblin.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2011)

HA you were wrong Petes :]


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

stay classy, parallax


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

thats just mean


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2011)

You're right

I'm sorry


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why aren't y'all reading Ultimate Spider-Man right now?



just got home, take it easy now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

I TAKE IT BACK, I DON'T WANNA DO IT ANYMORE.
DON'T READ THIS BOOK


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2011)

Is Peter picking up that truck while suffering a gunshot wound not a new strength feat? I dont remember right now since it isnt shown often just how strong he actually is... or better - was.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

not sure if I liked Ultimates vs Avengers or not...

you know what the really sad thing is though, is that this death of spider-man arc brought out the best in bendis and he really reminded me why I like ultimate peter so much :|


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 22, 2011)

Are we absolutly sure he's dead ? For all the feints Bendis is pulling he might be pulling a retcon ala Captain America Reborn.

And it's good to see you guys are still around and as classy as ever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you know what the really sad thing is though, is that this death of spider-man arc brought out the best in bendis and he really reminded me why I like ultimate peter so much :|


I feel like that's how a good death arc should be though. It should stand out as one of the best stories for the character, and remind you how awesome that character is...before cruelly and tragically ripping him/her away


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well no, no one's actually said 'yep he's dead' yet. He just looks really likely dead and definitely won't be spider-man in the new USM comic, and his apparent death will apparently be a motivator for the new guy. Sooooooooo its not looking good.

edit: 




Whip Whirlwind said:


> I feel like that's how a good death arc should be though. It should stand out as one of the best stories for the character, and remind you how awesome that character is...before cruelly and tragically ripping him/her away



Definitely, but I would've been ok with them NOT killing him


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Well no, no one's actually said 'yep he's dead' yet. He just looks really likely dead and definitely won't be spider-man in the new USM comic, and his apparent death will apparently be a motivator for the new guy. Sooooooooo its not looking good.
> 
> Definitely, but I would've been ok with them NOT killing him



Oh same here. Personally I'm still pulling for the witness protection angle. So then we can get a year or two off and then peter comes back all trained up and shit.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Peter went out like a G as expected. And that final page smile of Osborn. Upon first reading I found it horrible and spitting on Peters legacy

But then I read it again, every panel were blood keeps gushing out of Peters body to remind me the condition he is in. That smile somehow fits perfect for Osborn, he had won indeed except the conditions in which he did were all in his advantage

Osborn had 2 freaking power ups and STILL got his ass whooped. This stuff is BOSS level. Reminded me of a fighting game where you enter the BOSS battle with only 10% health only to find out that the health meter of the final opponent is 150%. Oww yeah and he brought his Sinister Friends with him 

Anyway, just like Requiem was basically USM 134/135, Ultimate Fallout #1 is basically USM #161. It has Bendis and only Bagley as artis for the first issue. So it will be ALL Spidey
Probably for sales that the epilogue is combined with other characters fates in TPB format


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 22, 2011)

The part that irks me is that Osborn is not even dead yet, I hope they don't leave that thing in the air. Unless he died with a smile ... and in that case things just got creepy as hell ...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh same here. Personally I'm still pulling for the witness protection angle. So then we can get a year or two off and then peter comes back all trained up and shit.



safe to say that even if he lived and gets a happy ending or something, he wont be really in the books anymore.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> safe to say that even if he lived and gets a happy ending or something, he wont be really in the books anymore.



Well yea, for like a year or 2. If they don't really kill peter off, it pretty much guarantees he'll be back at some point.

Of course, I wonder how long USM will even continue...


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2011)

Well the previews say otherwise but they _could_ have Jessica take over the book and just call it Ultimate Spiderwoman. I would have liked that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

shes going to be in hickman's ultimates.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly USM was of the finest and enjoyble series of the past decade, and pretty consistent for a 150+ issue run

But I hardly doubt I'm gonna keep around for a new Spider-Man. The goal for the UU was to reinvent classic characters for 21st century, which they did beuatifully. However last couple o years I've been following USM more out of habit then the "OMG must read next issuez  attitude"

And for me personally I dont care about Spider-Man without Peter Parker. There are a lot of people who could take over the mantle, and Bendis would still write a good story, I think. But for me this series now feels like an extended _What if..._ series instead of the "re-inventing" that they did 10+ years ago

Kudos for Bendis & Bagley


PS: also I still couldnt get that Quesada cover for #160. My LCS was selling that shit for $100!!! Appereantly this shit is like 1:100 variant or something. Fuck


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> not sure if I liked Ultimates vs Avengers or not...


Yeah, Ultames Avengers was... Well, it happened.



> you know what the really sad thing is though, is that this death of spider-man arc brought out the best in bendis and he really reminded me why I like ultimate peter so much :|


It really did. 



hitokugutsu said:


> Honestly USM was of the finest and enjoyble series of the past decade, and pretty consistent for a 150+ issue run
> 
> Kudos for Bendis & Bagley


Agree. 



> PS: also I still couldnt get that Quesada cover for #160. My LCS was selling that shit for $100!!! Appereantly this shit is like 1:100 variant or something. Fuck



This. I was highly pissed today.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

jesus! quesada knows it when he actually manages to do good art i guess


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

I felt kinda sorry for Tyrone Cash. I mean, let's be honest, what man doesn't want money, women and power?

Also, I still don't understand Korean spidey the Spider.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

wasnt he some horrible murdering drug dealer overlord? lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> wasnt he some horrible murdering drug dealer overlord? lol.


Well, there is that.  

But you know how that old saying goes: absolute power corrupts absolutely. He was a family man before he got a taste of power.


----------



## Guru (Jun 22, 2011)

Where's a good place to start when reading Marvel comics  ? 

Oh and also Spiderman will be back when they reboot the film franchise.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

its ultimate spider-man so.... not necessarilly. I wonder about the tv show though. 

If you dont know, the ultimate universe was one created to be free of continuity like 10 years ago, its separate from the normal books that have been going on since the 60s/70s or whenever.

where you want to start on marvel comics kinda depends on which characters you're interested in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

kenzenmonshu said:


> Where's a good place to start when reading Ultimate Marvel comics  ?
> 
> Oh and also Spiderman will be back when they reboot the film franchise.


 
Ultimate X-Men: The Tomorrow People, I gurantee you'll love it.



 Then buy some more Ultimate Marvel tradepaperback books. Or just wait until next month when all of the new "number one" issues are released


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2011)

So did he really die!? DID THE ISSUE COME OUT!? I WANNA READ IT....someone hit me up in PM please.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2011)

^

Yup they killed of Peter in issue #160 of Ultimate Spiderman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So did he really die!?


Yes. 


> DID THE ISSUE COME OUT!?


Yes. 


> I WANNA READ IT....someone hit me up in PM please.


No.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2011)

^



lol that's messed up denying CMTF like that


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2011)

He's such a nice fellow, gave it to me anyway after being such a tease  

Scared to read one of my fave characters dying!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! He....died


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2011)

I sent the PM directed him to his local comics shop before I made that post. 

So... Does each issue of Ultimate Fallout deal with Spidey's death, or is it gonna deal with the Ultimates/Greg Stark stuff too?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2011)

R.I.P. PETE!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8Gwg2iq5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2011)

CBR's reviewer gave USM 160 five stars. I concur.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 23, 2011)

I hated this issue. And that is my completely emotional, kneejerk reaction, biased, fanboy perspective. I loved Peter's character in USM. 

Maybe in a couple days I'll be able to judge it objectively. It had some very nice moments, but the fact that he's actually dead just overshadows it all for me.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 23, 2011)

man I'm glad they did this in ultimate rather than asm, since there is a chance he may actually stay dead. Still sad to see it though. He went out like a O.G.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2011)

He did. Wasn't a weak death at all.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2011)

Peter went out like a champ.....although there is still the matter of Sandman still being there.....hoping he says something stupid along with vulture and Johnny and Bobby kick both their asses.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Now that Osborn is dead, there is so much less of a point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2011)

If USM had a soundtrack, this would be on there somewhere...
[YOUTUBE]TP1Gv78B8Sc[/YOUTUBE]




 I laugh so hard everytime I see this smiley


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Now that Osborn is dead, there is so much less of a point.



Osborn cannot possibly be dead......they have to let him live just for gloating reasons....


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry, it's the downside of the archnemesis clause. You can only live for up thirty minutes after your hero is dead before you punch it with laser guided karma.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

why would you make us suffer through that again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> why would you make us suffer through that again



Because it's happening in Ultimates appropriate.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be frank, it was a incredibly sub-par and cliched ending. Nothing was unexpected and everything was predictable to the letter.

Not sure which one was worse, USM or UAvU


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2011)

Who didn't see that coming


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Who didn't see what...

*Spoiler*: __ 



all of Fury's black ops team becoming intelligent hulks? 



or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Spider actually bein a Korean guy?



or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Korean Spidey leading an army of Korean giant men?



or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pepper Potts being in the Ultimate universe?



I'm not even gonna lie like I was expecting either of those things to happen.

But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



OLPP not liking what I like? Saw that one coming a mile away.


----------



## Guru (Jun 24, 2011)

What's the difference between Marvel and Ultimate Marvel?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ultimate books are their own continuity. Kinda like how the movies are a different continuity from the comics too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

Ultimate Avengers vs. New Ultimates.

Hmm.

. . .

Hmm.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Avengers vs. New Ultimates.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...



_Exactly_ what I thought. 

With an additional lol at millar being so incredibly millar- one page evil stark is going "Oh my god!" like hes in trouble, then the next "dont you realize how stupid you all are?"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'll be frank, it was a incredibly sub-par and cliched ending. Nothing was unexpected and everything was predictable to the letter.
> 
> Not sure which one was worse, USM or UAvU



Not everything has to be original to be good. It's about the execution. It was well done.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok...UAvU sucked badly

Hulked Hawkeye, Blade & Rhodes? 

This story moves at a weird pace. Chinese Spider-Man?

Give me back the first story arc with Red Skull


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

Spidey said:


> man I'm glad they did this in ultimate rather than asm, since there is a chance he may actually stay dead. Still sad to see it though. He went out like a O.G.



I wish they had done it in ASM instead and made it stick there tbh


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

ASM spider-man can never be killed of

Closest thing they did was the Clone replacement with Ben. And even that casue a huge backlash


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

the backlash would make me lol
just like omd made me lol
I would lol so hard if they killed him and made it stick
then everyone could bitch about flushing 30 years of continuity down the drain and actually have a point
but it would only make me lol harder


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm you're evil

Although I am curious to see were ASM will end up in 30 years? Will marvel scale the timeline that Peter has just the age of 30 or something


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

hes forever 27


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Not everything has to be original to be good. It's about the execution. It was well done.



I apologise for not liking something that even a grade-3 kid could write up


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh cmon it was not nearly that bad.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2011)

The protaganist, bearing wounds inflicted upon him earlier, dies while saving those close to him from a large amount of foes 

Ok


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah well when you put it like that any comic not written by morrison sounds pretty simple. 

I thought it had some nice moments, like the kind of full circle bit that he saved aunt may when he'd failed to save uncle ben. And idk, maybe it was just me, but it felt more like the USM of old, with the way peter was written and stuff, than the series has sounded in years.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2011)

I will concede that the able to save Aunt May part was nice


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah well when you put it like that any comic not written by morrison sounds pretty simple.
> 
> I thought it had some nice moments, like the kind of full circle bit that he saved aunt may when he'd failed to save uncle ben. And idk, maybe it was just me, but it felt more like the USM of old, with the way peter was written and stuff, than the series has sounded in years.



just like omd saved aunt may


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 25, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Avengers vs. New Ultimates.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...



It's better than _Ultimate Avengers 3_... but that was horrid. 

I mean, it's sort of okay, but you feel like Millar is just not into it like he was in the first two runs of the Ultimates. It has good moments, and has some jokes at the expense of the worse aspects of the Ultimate Universe (A really good one about Ultimate Iron Man and another about Thor's speech patterns). But some of the dialog is samey between at times (Bendis Syndrome) and the damage to the characters in previous comics has already been done, in my opinion.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

but now we get to see hickman try and fail at it


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 25, 2011)

Hickman... I don't know how Hickman will do in this universe. I have yet to read any of his Ultimate stuff, but I love his 616 stuff (outside of Secret Warriors, which has sort of worn on me). I'll give his stuff a shot, at least.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

he's only done ultimate thor, rite?
it was pretty great b/c he made an effort to tie everything into the original ultimates 1
he made loki make sense as an ultimates villain and he nailed the asgardian dialogue I thought
but that was just dipping his toes in the water
it'll be quite a trick if he can tie together all the ultimate verse continuity and make it make sense, which is what he's known for


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that of all the Main Ultimate titles that started way back in the 2000s that the only one to survive that bastard Loeb's ULTIMATUM was Ultimate Spiderman well at least until EPISODE 160...

But wait the real Peter Parker might not be dead not yet anyway because... we'll get

Ultimate Spiderman REIGN of the SPIDERMEN
Ultimate Spiderman The Return
Then Ultimate Spiderman Brand New Day


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm honestly interested in a new spiderman, but I'm naturally averse to having my heart shattered into a million pieces


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2011)

The Death of Spiderman arc was like watching an illustrated version of that last arena match in Gladiator where you know Maximus is done you're just waiting for him to kill that one little bastard before he goes into that good night.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2011)

The "spoiler" variant.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 26, 2011)

^ Still has nothing on Quesada variant though. Best USM cover, period.

Also I'm betting my money on new USM being Parker Clone thats isn SHIELD captive

Other superheroes wouldnt make sense to me. It would just be retarded for Johnny, Bobby or Kitty started using webs and trying to imitate his style, when they have their own power set

Also females are a no-go based on the promotional cover art we got. So no MJ, Gwen, Jessic (although the latter has her own series)


Hmm even though I said I would probably drop the series I am curious to find out how Bendis is gonna play this. Sofar the decked is stacked against him. Maybe I'll just follow the first arc....


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> ^ Still has nothing on Quesada variant though. Best USM cover, period.
> 
> *Also I'm betting my money on new USM being Parker Clone thats isn SHIELD captive*
> 
> ...



Hopefully its not him. I don't really want USM to have a murdering psychopath in its lead role.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I apologise for not liking something that even a grade-3 kid could write up



Meh didn't say it was original or crazy twist, said it was well done. Made me sad anyway.


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

the scorpion is a shield captured peter clone, rite?

I liked Lil Mo's idea about him being a peter clone with Ultimate Ben Reilley's blood mixed in
making him a black guy
because reimagining the scarlet spider that way has mainstream potential
and I think that could be interesting


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2011)

Except the Scarlet Spider sucked in the first place.


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

this isn't the first place


----------



## Thor (Jun 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Except the Scarlet Spider sucked in the first place.





shit said:


> this isn't the first place



OWNED


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 27, 2011)

OH SNAP!


I wouldn't mind a little psychotic spider-man. Like Deadpool personality with Spidey's powers. Jsut without the yellow boxes and 4th wall breaking. Cause Ultimate Deadpool was deadpoo.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Th best part would be if somehow Psycho Parker gets MJ again

Also it just ccoured to me: PETER DIED A VIRGINS DEATH 
This alone deserves an extra moment of silence and manly tears

All because MJ wasnt ready to give it up during Annual #3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Th best part would be if somehow Psycho Parker gets MJ again
> 
> Also it just ccoured to me: PETER DIED A VIRGINS DEATH
> This alone deserves an extra moment of silence and manly tears
> ...



Wrong. MJ _was_ ready and willing, Pete was just being clueless.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty sure this has been posted, but just in case.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought hoboangel was black?

edit: guess he could be but when i first looked at that he looked white to me <.<


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2011)

He is

Also damn thing reminded me that Ultimate X was still around. 

lol low-ebb


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ever since that awesome Thor 600 cover poor Djurdjevic has just been forced to churn one of these out after another for every franchise Marvel has.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2011)

And we are all better off for it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a really good combination cover.  How bad is the books involved in it?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2011)

they're not out yet Ag.

I'd rather he draw interiors myself. Maybe DC can save him and put him on Action instead of Rags Morale


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 27, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wrong. MJ _was_ ready and willing, Pete was just being clueless.



No she was ready for like 5 minutes, and then she took it back
That kinda shit is even worse



LIL_M0 said:


> Pretty sure this has been posted, but just in case.



Notice how Doom is standing in the middle 
I'm expecting the *real* Doom to return from the Zombieverse where Millar left him. And in his hand he will be holding the Cosmic Cube to shift reality to a point before Loeb ever touched these books


Also it just occured to me. Bendis always said he kept Peter young because he wanted to tell his "high school stories". Thats the reason that Peter turned 16 in issue #150, even though if you would follow Ultimate timscale Peter should have been older, and 17 would have been a better choice. And since Bendis was planning on offing his character why would it matter if he was 16, right? (and fucking up UU continuity, or 17 which makes more sense)

Also in ultimate Doom trilogy, there was a little remark that "next year" Peter would be getting a 145 for his IQ test or something, officially establishing him as a genius

These 2 little things make think that perhaps Peter isnt dead

And if he IS, I'm 95% sure Peter Clone is gonna take over this book


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

hickman's gonna drive himself bonkers trying to make sense of this shit


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 27, 2011)

shit said:


> hickman's gonna drive himself bonkers trying to make sense of this shit



Speaking of which, Ultimates #1 preview: 

Shield vs Asgard is a nice way to start off his run.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't believe that "France Man" and "Italy Guy" are two of the most recognizable ultimate characters left


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

shit said:


> hickman's gonna drive himself bonkers trying to make sense of this shit



If the man can handle FF continuity he's got this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Speaking of which, Ultimates #1 preview:
> 
> Shield vs Asgard is a nice way to start off his run.



Not really. They gotta take it easy and stop before they overdo Asgard.
There's still great avengers stories waiting to be ultimized


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not really. They gotta take it easy and stop before they overdo Asgard.
> There's still great avengers stories waiting to be ultimized



I was referring more to the fact that he's starting with a big bang right away instead of easing the readers into the book

Either way, after Hickman's Thor book, I'm eager to see more of his Asgard.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not really. They gotta take it easy and stop before they overdo Asgard.
> There's still great avengers stories waiting to be ultimized



I'd rather have Hickman start his run off like this instead of recycling Kang and Ultron stories from "the good old days"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

When the Ultimate Reboot Happens the only Main Comic Titles I want to see are...

[01] The Ultimates & Ultimate Avengers
[02] Ultimate Spiderman

...........

Mini-Series should be used to start Major-Story-Arc


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

... I think that when the 2nd Ultimate Spiderman series starts the mystery is:

Who is the person pretending to be Spiderman

What will the publics reaction be to the NEW Spiderman as they were present at The Death of the "Real" Spiderman...

What is the story behind the person impersonating Spiderman... is it an enemy... an ally.. or someone inspired by his action that drives him to do what he does...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'd rather have Hickman start his run off like this instead of recycling Kang and Ultron stories from "the good old days"



Agreed. Less focus on recreating the old universe, and more focus on making new stories that the old universe will want to imitate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'd rather have Hickman start his run off like this instead of recycling Kang and Ultron stories from "the good old days"



maybe, but you have ultimates 2's ending, ultimate avengers never happened but ultimate thor came out recently, you got the movie, you got siege, you got Fear Itself and you got the cartoon AEMH, all of them having been featuring Asgard rather very heavily


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Like you said we already have those.  Why should we double dip into ideas instead of doing something different if it gives us some great stories.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

Ban is talking about too much Asgard exposure in both universes combined atm not about retouching old stories.
And the last few years it really feels like more than half of the marvel stories took place in Asgard or heavily featured its inhabitants.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2011)

it actually has been a weirdly large focus for the Ultimates stuff, especially considering for the 'realistic' vibe it generally went for.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just saying, Asgard is pretty sweet, and it's the smart market decision, but I don't know, the wakandians are in need of a whooping


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone needs to teach Loeb what the word "uniform" means.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Goddamn Ultimate X is faggoty.....


So Mags pretty much did all that for nothing then....


Way to ruin 70% of the characters in the ultimate marvel universe Loeb.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll add to the list of things Loeb does not know: Character death in the Ultimate line is supposed to be permanent. (Gwen Stacey not included)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

but Magneto's children are invincible. 

Even with all of the inconsistancies, discrepancies, and incredible lateness, I enjoyed Ultimate X issue 5. 3/5


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

As usual with Loeb books it depends too much on character cameos and shock value.

If i had to chose between all 5 issues which one was best i'd say #4 because it focused on Firestar and her brother and not on a billion other people.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2011)

really? 4? with that horrible monologue from firestar's mom? :|


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2011)

Why/how?

The characterization of Ultimate Scarlet witch and Quicksilver has changed so much they might as well be different people. Still trying to figure out why Jean isn't uberpowerful anymore. 

And I thought that Ultimate Sabertooth was wolverine's kid. Or was that just sabertooth screwing with wolverine that one time? And doesn't he also have claws? Like 4 on each hand? And how is he scarred if he has the same kinda healing factor as wolverine? I remember him getting tattoos and someone calling him on it cause he heals and they go away.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes.

All issues had horrible monologues and were at best mediocre but this one at least felt like it tried to focus on a set of characters without the need to introduce the newest guest star every three pages.
Also i have liked Fiirestar ever since her first appearance in USM.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

@Blitz


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2011)

it was especially bad that issue though... with like fifty dialog boxes per page too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder why Ultimate Hulk keeps changing colors. 

I know it has nothing to do with Loeb, Millar has had him go from green to grey as well.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

He is mostly grey, and is so in Ultimates 1 and 2 this makes it his canon color for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

MR HARRYSON, LOAD THE CARING TORPED
AYE AYE CAPTAIN
ALL MEN ON DECK. BATTLESTATIONS. MR JULES AIM THE CARING TORPEDOS AT NORTH 32
NORTH 32
MR HARRYSON, PREPARE TO FIRE
FIRE? SIR THOSE TORPEDOS ARE AT ULTIMATE X
ARR, I BE KNOWING THAT.
ARE YOU SURE?
DO NOT BE SECOND GUESSING ME WHELP AND FIR THOSE DAMN TORPEDOS
AYE ATE. ATEMPTING TO LAUCH A CARING TORPEDO TO ULTIMATE X. IT FAILED
AGAIN!
SIRE IT MISSED AGAIN
AGAIN
wE'RE TRYING SIR, BUT NO CARE IS BEING GIVEN
FIRE ALL GUNS!
Sir, we just can't give a shit about Loeb



ARRR


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2011)

hes chameleon hulk


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2011)

*Gonna say a not very OLPP thing to say*

Ultimate X is better in some regards to previous low-ebb Ultimate titles. The characters are not wearing the exact same uniform as their 616 counterparts like Ultimates and most of Ultimatum. Hulk is also not a generic HULK SMASH like in other low-ebb books, he shows some semblence of intelligence like how he was originally portrayed


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Loeb decided he really likes semi-smart hulk beating up popular characters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2011)

He decided that he'll write the characters like how all the other Ultimate writers write them instead of making them have sex with Zarda


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

nick fury helping the x-kids after ultimate war 

he always knew what they were


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> nick fury helping the x-kids after ultimate war
> 
> he always knew what they were



But the weren't _always_ hunted by the govenment. Fury gets a pass on this one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2011)

You'll give Ultimate Fury a pass on anything :|


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mark Bagley said:
			
		

> "The final image in issue #160 is of Norman Osborn smiling. In the script Brian literally wrote, 'The book started with a smile on Norman's face.' If you go back and look at the first page of 'Ultimate Spider-Man' #1 it's of Norman Osborn smiling with the spider on his hand. So Brian wanted to bring things full circle with that last panel. I thought it worked," Bagley stated. "It's so subtle. Some people actually missed it. I was reading some of the reviews and comments on the issue and some people had to have it pointed out to them. They were like, 'What? He's smiling! I don't know what to think about that.'"


I totaly missed that. 



> With the "Death of Spider-Man" now told, Bagley and Bendis have one last bit of Ultimate Universe business to take care. They'll tackle that in the six-issue "Ultimate Fallout" miniseries, which ships weekly beginning in July. Bendis and Bagley's stories appear in the book's first and final issues and chronicle the impact of Peter Parker's death on the supporting cast of "Ultimate Comics Spider-Man."


Good to know, I guees I'm only reading those two issues then.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ultimate Spiderman 1 - 160 + Ultimate Fallout 1 & 6 its had a Solid run better then anything Ultimate Fantastic Four or Ultimate X-Men had had and thats saying alot boy oh boy were those 2 titles written to shit after the initial writters left...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> But the weren't _always_ hunted by the govenment.


 Neither has fury. Can't see him getting all chummy with Greg Stark


> Fury gets a pass on this one.



Why should fury get anything? He's on Loeb time


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2011)

Cause thats just the guy playin the guy who looks like Fury...
Ultimate Marvels Nick Fury is chillin with some hookers on his shield hillicarrier using Logans claws to cut his burgers and pick his nose..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You'll give Ultimate Fury a pass on anything :|



Thats because he's basically Samuel L Jackson incarnate. And according to Ultimate Doom trilogy he basically has a sharingan eye and plot protection



LIL_M0 said:


> I totaly missed that.



Yeah missed that too upon first readin. I always found it weird that #160 ended with Osborns smile. But appereantly Bendis linked this back to to USM #1 first panel

[/QUOTE]



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ultimate Spiderman 1 - 160 + Ultimate Fallout 1 & 6 its had a Solid run better then anything Ultimate Fantastic Four or Ultimate X-Men had had and thats saying alot boy oh boy were those 2 titles written to shit after the initial writters left...



Ultimate Spider-Man had one of THE most enjoyable runs in comics, period, considering its 10+ years life-span. There are very few comics who have such a track record, being solid and ejoyable for YEARS. Those that come to mind are

Daredevil 100+ issues (Bendis/Brubaker/Diggle-until Shadowland kicked in) 

Captain America ~80+ issues (Brubaker)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, well, well.

Ultimate X is beginning to grow on me.

Slightly.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man had one of THE most enjoyable runs in comics, period, considering its 10+ years life-span. There are very few comics who have such a track record, being solid and ejoyable for YEARS. Those that come to mind are
> 
> Daredevil 100+ issues (Bendis/Brubaker/Diggle-until Shadowland kicked in)
> 
> Captain America ~80+ issues (Brubaker)



The only ones I can think of that have had a consistent run that good are One Piece and Fullmetal Alchemist.  

But those are manga.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The only ones I can think of that have had a consistent run that good are One Piece and Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 
> But those are manga.



gtfo.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> gtfo.



Why?

Bar the "only ones" he is right.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

Because mangaNo mention of 100 Bullets... With the preview issue it counts as 100+


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

You don't like manga?

sorry to hear that man


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

mangos don't count cuz japan's print industry isn't dead


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 4, 2011)

shit said:


> mangos don't count cuz japan's print industry isn't dead



Yeah. Being able to ride rather than drive really helps that.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

but it's actually growing smaller and smaller with a loss in readers at a pretty steady pace.  It's not dying but it's no longer the huge behemoth it once was.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Gwen's "I'm cursed" it's pretty damned powerfull


----------



## Cromer (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure I've got anything else to read in the Ultimateverse; Spidey was the one thing I always enjoyed. I'll give the new guy a chance in September, but I don't expect much


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)

I think what's happening is they're gearing up to implode this universe and then ship a select group of characters to 616 just like AoA


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree that the only series in Ultimate Marvel that showed it still had a pulse was Millers Ultimate's and Ultimate Spiderman with Miller off again and US done until September I think that a doctor should pull the life support from the patient cause this Brand of Marvel Comics is D-E-A-D...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah most people wouldn't agree with that.  Especially with the writers coming on board.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I agree that the only series in Ultimate Marvel that showed it still had a pulse was Millers Ultimate's and Ultimate Spiderman with Miller off again and US done until September I think that a doctor should pull the life support from the patient cause this Brand of Marvel Comics is D-E-A-D...



Agreed. Re-launch becomes more of an _What if..._ series


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

just b/c of different writers?
b/c loeb left the brand suddenly loses prestige?
I think you have it backwards, chums

still I agree that Ultimate Comics may not be around after another 10 years


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2011)

People said that when it first launched


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

... I wouldn't go that far I just said that when Ultimate Marvel 1st started that the only title that would keep the line-running would be its flagship series - Ultimate Spiderman...

...Well until they killed Spiderman off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ultimate Comics X-Men #1 preview*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

kitty is back 

And she brought some super friends


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

I spot a nimrod
still got more barrel bottom to scrape, I see


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2011)

the art is orgasmic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I spot a nimrod
> still got more barrel bottom to scrape, I see


Coulda sworn Nimrod sentinels were in the Ultimate U before this, back when old man Bishop was around.

Not on my comp tho. Anbody wanna check?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Got him"


:rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

> Ultimate Comics Fallout #1
> Not yet scanned


                           .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

buy it you chump


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Coulda sworn Nimrod sentinels were in the Ultimate U before this, back when old man Bishop was around.
> 
> Not on my comp tho. Anbody wanna check?



I looked back at the comics I have, and I don't think so
unless he was one and done in an issue I misplaced


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

I could see how you'd think that since there's a Stryfe/Trask arc, and that's what makes me believe I may be missing an ish
since you mentioned it, it did seem like I might remember something like that, which was why I checked actually


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

Ultimate Fallout, making this last 6 issues sounds a bit long and the first one - while a good read - is not really worth 3,99.

The "Do you need a hug" moment was great though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Slice said:


> Ultimate Fallout, making this last 6 issues sounds a bit long and the first one - while a good read - is not really worth 3,99.


Totally agree. 


> The "Do you need a hug" moment was great though.


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

Just saw the Ultimate Fallout #2 preview and Cap is feeling way too guilty. He's definitely taking up Spidey's mantle. Him leaving the Ultimates adds to why I'm so sure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thor said:


> Just saw the Ultimate Fallout #2 preview and Cap is feeling way too guilty. He's definitely taking up Spidey's mantle. Him leaving the Ultimates adds to why I'm so sure.


He's gonna tell Fury to scrub all of that super serum out of his DNA and inject the OZ formula.


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's gonna tell Fury to scrub all of that super serum out of his DNA and inject the OZ formula.



He'll probably get de-aged as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, he is 80-something. Can't be a typical high schooler at that age.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

This was a good issue, the only thing I didn't like was that I wanted to read the whole story right then. Oh well, since I'm used to waiting a whole month for comics anyways, I'm just gonna wait til the end of August to finish the rest in one sitting.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

Cap taking up the Spiderman mantle is highly unlikely and stupid at the same time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2011)

That scene with the little girl


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

steve as spiderman would be the weirdest thing ever
like commissioner gordon being batman or something


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

Slice said:


> Cap taking up the Spiderman mantle is highly unlikely and stupid at the same time.



You'll see.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah thats not happening.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually kinda teared up a bit at the thought of all those people showing up for his funeral. See, this is how a death should be handled, Loeb. Not with the blob eating a hero in a flooded alley.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

or dormammu squeezing you til your head explodes


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn I really am tearing up reading fallout 1....


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

shit said:


> or *a carpet*squeezing you til your head explodes



fixed for you


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 16, 2011)

That preview for Fallout #2 

Rogers looks liked a whipped bitch. Not even Red Skull or Nuke did that to him


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

aunt may shot electro in the face and made venom her bitch

YOU FUCKING WITH ME? YOU FUCKING WITH ME?


True New Yorker


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

I've read this 5 times already, from the beginign of ultiamtes vs avengers to fallout 1. and I have gone from 


 To this


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

Posting for epic tearjerker moment 


*Spoiler*: _Obviously Spoilers_


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

Dammit man!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2011)

damn not gonna lie that got me a little emotional


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

Since the "no resurrections" rule in UltiMarvel had already been stretched by Beast / Gwen Stacey and Loeb kicking it completely out of the window recently it really gets me thinking about the new Spiderman.
If the sales radically drop and fan hate is loud enough they will be tempted to bring him back sooner or later. Its one of the things i always liked about UltiMarvel - at least they tried to have events affect the long run.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

An Ultimate death. . . eh. I'd give it 4 years before I really start to believe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Personally I just wanna know who's going to take up the mantle going forward.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

just read the last ultimates vs ultivengers issue
and I have to say it

I'm glad Millar's gone
gogogo Hickman and Jenkins


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

Apart from the hulked out heroes i thought it was decent.

Not spectacular - but decent.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

I kept waiting for him to do something worth a shit with the Spider
but nope

anyway, I don't think this run was bad
I'm just soooooooooo ready for someone besides Bendis to take this universe halfway seriously


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Personally I just wanna know who's going to take up the mantle going forward.



Next thing we know, they Ultimate Scarlet Spider and do the very thing they tried to do during the Clone Saga.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2011)

ha maybe Ultimate Ben Reilly has a teenage son?


----------



## lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

sigh.  fallout is so bittersweet.  

I wonder how they're gonna show wolverine coping with him.  The chemistry of wolverine and ultimate peter parker in virtually all of their appearances is fucking amazing.  They're so much fun together.  

Peter parker talking to X-men after having his mind switched back from being stuck in wolverine's body:

"You know why people hate you?  It's not because you're mutants!  It's because you're all !@#$@3 $#@!$~!!!!  Argh!!"


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2011)

wolverine's dead...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

...Ultimate Afterlife # 1 - Roomates

[Death]

...Logan you have a roomate now.

[Logan]
...Urgh I hope its not some snot nosed teenager who got hit by a bus.

[Parker]
...Oh man! You smell worse dead then you did alive...?

[Logan]
Fuck you Parker!... 

(Please tell me his death wasn't as lame as mine was...)


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

lucky said:


> sigh.  fallout is so bittersweet.
> 
> I wonder how they're gonna show wolverine coping with him.  The chemistry of wolverine and ultimate peter parker in virtually all of their appearances is fucking amazing.  They're so much fun together.
> 
> ...


>doesn't know about ultimatum
haha oh wow


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

ultimatum? What is this ultimatum? Pretty sure that never happend


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

not knowing about ultimatum isn't going to bring back ultimate mastermind


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

... For TRUE ULTIMATE fanz we must acknowledge that neither ULTIMATUM nor ORIGINS ever happened...


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked origins


----------



## Thor (Jul 18, 2011)

Origins was pretty cool.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

GTF Out... I'm just fuckin with ya Shit ... seriously you liked that Origins stuff I'm still waiting for Fantastic Four # 58; as well as Ultimate X-Men # 98


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought Origins was middle of the road.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

it's only in retrospect that origins really sucks
like remember that connection between peter's dad and the hulk project?
what a waste of an interesting plot point


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

the Ultimate Universe is built upon discarded plot points that could have been great


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

well usually they get around to half-assing them
this one was just completely dumped


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

The only GREAT-EXPECTATIONS I have for Ultimate Marvel is that now that Peter Parker is dead (Sniff... our Ninja of the Night died with honor) ... The line can go to the shit house it well and good deserves under Loebs juvenile writting skills...


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

low-ebb's gone
it's time for us to move on


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> well usually they get around to half-assing them
> this one was just completely dumped



you're right

I just didn't wanna say BROKEN PROMISES but that's really the case.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Weren't most of the promises about Ultimate Marvel "Broken Promises, Ruined Potential, and Bad Writers"


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really optimistic about the new titles and writers involved, I really am.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

... And like Silk Spectre 1 you'll keep coming back to The Comedian right...?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

that analogy is so wrong it's right


----------



## lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> >doesn't know about ultimatum
> haha oh wow



lol oh shit.  i have it and read it... i just honestly truly forgot all about it!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
........ you made me remember again.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

my bad


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 18, 2011)

Didnt they kill Petes dad in Ultimate Origins when he was a baby?


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

yes
which fit in nicely with the first appearance of both ultimate spiderman and ultimate hulk
one of those days, ultimate banner was gonna figure out spiderman's identity and something was gonna come out of that
but then low-ebb


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... For TRUE ULTIMATE fanz we must acknowledge that neither ULTIMATUM nor ORIGINS ever happened...





shit said:


> I liked origins





Thor said:


> Origins was pretty cool.


I liked origins...
















and Ultimatum.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I can only give you a 1 out of 10


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, if I were trolling, that would be 1/10 but I'm not so...


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I can only give you a 3 out of 10


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2011)

But if Ultimate Hulk killed Ultimate Pete's dad when Ultimate Pete was a baby, how did Ultimate Pete's dad make the venom suit and record those vids with the brocks that showed kid pete playing around with his dad, uncle ben, eddie and the rest?


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

life model decoy, durr

tho srsly, Bendis wrote both those things I think
if you're not gonna keep what you yourself write straight with what you yourself wrote, there's no hope


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

I would overlook the continuity if it was unterrible.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

Its not even unterrible, nor is it an putrified its an unholy sight before the eyes of compitent readers... Ultimate Marvel must end and end now...

I summon for Defense... The Celestials, Galactus, Franklin Richards,
I summon for Offense... Allessa, Alma, Apocalypse, Big Boss, The Cure


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I would overlook the continuity if it was unterrible.



Speaking of ultimate continuity. It should be up to the writers of the new series whether or not they want to ignore ultimatum character deaths.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

Then technically if all the deaths are being ignored then no one died during Loebs reign of terror... Riiiiiiiiiiight?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure why not. I never read Ultimatum, and the ONLY thing I miss out on is when Im talking to someone and I ask "So what ever happened to ultimate _____?" and the reply is "Oh he/she died in ultimatum, it sucked".

All the writers of the ultimate universe should get together and vote on whether or not to completely remove ultimatum from canon. It sucks, it removes characters that could otherwise have more stories in them, it sucks, and nobody would miss it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

... So all the story arc post Ultimatum are now scrapped and we can pick up Ultimate Fantastic Four, Ultimate X-Men and Ultimate Spiderman where those 3 were interupted by Ultimatum...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

yes that's what he's saying

fuck Ultimatum it was awful and if you liked it you're probably awful too :|


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

...I Can't Wait for New US story arcs to come out
...I Can't Wait for New Ultimate FF story arc to come out
...I Can't Wait for New Ultimate X-Men story arc to come out


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2011)

Somehow i am looking forward to the new FF run the most. With the continuity right now they are the ones that differ the most from 616.

Has there been news if there will be a new fourth member? Or are they the F3 now?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh God damn it, now I have to get into Ultimate Comics again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

if the x-men can ressurect their entire cast, and no one was worried, then so can everyone else


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2011)

TBH, before Ultimatum both Ulti FF and X-men sucked donkey balls. Admit it.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

^ truth

ultimate mystery/enemy/doom was the best thing to ever happen to ultimate f4 besides crossing over with the zombieverse


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2011)

i hated the zombie crossover.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

was it because of Land art?
I didn't mind it that time
and I loved Doom being a badass


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2011)

I just wanted to type i hated the land art in that.
Isnt Sue's infamous blowjob face form one of these issues?



EDIT


yes it is


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2011)

shit said:


> was it because of Land art?
> I didn't mind it that time
> and I loved Doom being a badass


It was Land art + Alternate Dimension Bullshit. Which I felt didnt belong in the Ultimate Universe (or preferably any universe)


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

also magneto's last stand was awesome
and it was the very best cross-dimension thing marvel's ever attempted


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2011)

I cant think of any others Marvel's done.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2011)

The very first arc of the FF and their origin were based on alternate dimension stuff - so it didnt really seem out of place.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

all of exiles, AoA characters coming to 616, Ultimate Power, the last Zombieverse arc, Deadpool Corps
there's a lot


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

I liked the zombies but then again, I wasn't really aware of what I was looking
Besides, doom being badass overshaddow it
Meanwhile I've learned a lot of other things and I'm not sure I would enjoy it the same


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder if we will ever see the real Doom again - and not all these impostors Loeb wanted us to take for the original.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2011)

shit said:


> all of exiles, AoA characters coming to 616, Ultimate Power, the last Zombieverse arc, Deadpool Corps
> there's a lot



oh look its all shit


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

granted
that was kinda my point
they actually did it in a cool way in UF4/zombieverse


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2011)

Zombies was the only thing I really liked about Millar's run. Namor and President Thor were really "meh" to me.

Edit: And I liked Ultimate Doom, but I really wish we had some greater inkling to RR's plan. It was irritating for him to keep saying "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND" and never actually figuring out what he was really trying to do.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

... Ultimate Reed Richards I have opened a door to a mirror of our world populated by zombies whats the worst that could happen...?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, whatever happened to Ultimate Doom in the zombieverse?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought he was brought back by Reed, then Ben crushed his head.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

^ yep
tho I missed when he was brought back by reed
when was that?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2011)

Ultimate Fallout #2


*Spoiler*: __ 



So pete is chillin in Valhala with Wolverine and Cyclops and Jan? Im not too thrilled about that....


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate Fallout #2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda liked it. And it gives a bit of closure to all the senseless deaths the Ultimate-verse has been having.

Also, who was the guy in that one panel of Hel?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THor's son, I believe.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> THor's son, I believe.



Is this another Loeb addition? 'Cause I don't remember Ultimate Thor having a son.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2011)

remember he had to get Hel chick pregnant to leave


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> remember he had to get Hel chick pregnant to leave



...what?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

it was ultimatum of course :|

or maybe new ultimates idk


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, I see.

I seem to have erased a lot of Ultimatum from my memory. This is good.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2011)

new ultimates I think.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2011)

- Marvel's Next Big Thing panel confirmed, We will find out who is to take the role as the Ultimate Universe's Spider-Man in issue #4 of Ultimate Comics Fallout


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2011)

Its going to be Hawkeye


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Valhalla scene was awesome. To me it was like "Fuck Ultimatum, we're chillin"

As for spidey, I feel like it'll be a new character, or a newish character. Someone who still fits the spidey mold (Young, nerdy, etc.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Ultimate Fallout filled me with the satisfaction of knowing that when valkyirie died she went to hel.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

mastermind should be in valhalla


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

How do you know he isn't?


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

they shoulda showed him, they owed him that much


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought it was pyro they messed that up with not mastermind


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

pyro was never killed
he had his hands cut off
they owe a splash page of him beating low-ebb to death with his nubs
mastermind gets valhalla


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

shit said:


> they shoulda showed him, they owed him that much



how do you know they didn't?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

So wait, mastermind was supposed to be a good guy too? man I dont remember that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

He was good. Good at being a bastard


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

the best

THE BEST


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

He had all of the ho's.
All of them


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

oh god he was such a pimp
he was all the potential evilness of mutantkind rolled up into one unapologetic bastard


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Thought he was brought back by Reed, then Ben crushed his head.



Ultimate Doom is still in Zombiervsere. Everyhting else was just a Doombot



Bergelmir said:


> Is this another Loeb addition? 'Cause I don't remember Ultimate Thor having a son.



Great another fathers-son moment from Loeb


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

In a few months, Hickman will do his thing.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2011)

Fallout 3 didn't have the punch of #1 or 2.  mostly cause of Karen being in it.... I hate her...


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

who is Karen again?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 27, 2011)

7 days to the reveal of new Ultimate Universe Spider-Man!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2011)

Jean grey. With black hair and 1/12 the power she had when she fought apocalypse...


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Jean grey. With black hair and 1/12 the power she had when she fought apocalypse...



ohhhh

well when she fought apocalypse, she was full on phoenix, so it'd be surprising if she had a full half of that


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Jean grey. With black hair and 1/12 the power she had when she fought apocalypse...



wrong ultimate title


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 28, 2011)

No i got the right one. she's in fallout 3. Dunno why....


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

because fallout is basically a giant advertisement for the new ultimate books, including x-men


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 28, 2011)

Any chance MJ is the new Spidey?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think its just going to be a new character. Or one of his old clones. We never did see what happened to crazy scorpion peter!


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

guys

guys




guys




new ultimate spiderman will be that guy, I can't remember his na- KONG!!! That's his name, he will come back ripped and be the new spiderman, fucking calling it nowwwwww


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Any chance MJ is the new Spidey?



some. She has gotten ozed before

But if norman can come back from the dead then so can pete.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

norman only came back to give pete a big sendoff


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

please point in the dolly the part where things that matter tried to touch you?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

well Petes is right...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes. Yes he is.

And in the long run, it might even matter


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 28, 2011)

Nick Fury is the new Spidey. Think about it


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

guys you better hope kong isn't the new spidey
you have no idea how full of myself I will get if I guess this mystery correctly


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

thought crossed my mind but that'd be one hell of a diet, plus whoever it is does have spider powers somehow. 

i'd like to see more of him and not be the last we hear of him be about how he wussed out and ran away from kitty


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

I know
if it hadn't been Bendis doing it to his own character, I'd be real pissed off about it
but that's the way it is, so I'm forced to get excited about crackpot theories like so


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

given that kitty literally fled to the sewers with him i can sorta understand his position, but still.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

it's possible that it will be a newish character.

Although, this is the year before the "ultimate inspired movie" reeboot and the ultimate spider man cartoon show coming up

I smell a quesadilla coming


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> given that kitty literally fled to the sewers with him i can sorta understand his position, but still.



more the fact that one second he was do or die, and then literally did a complete aboutface out of nowhere, not even saying goodbye to any of the rest of the cast

speaking of the cast, what's up with Flash?
is he still alive?
I bet he shat bricks over peter being spiderman and then dying


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

shit said:


> more the fact that one second he was do or die, and then literally did a complete aboutface out of nowhere, not even saying goodbye to any of the rest of the cast
> 
> speaking of the cast, what's up with Flash?
> is he still alive?
> I bet he shat bricks over peter being spiderman and then dying



Fallout number one
He's alone at the classroom with a teacher crying asking "was I the only one at this school who didn't know peter parker was spider man?"


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

fuck I really need to read Fallout #1


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Number one is cool

Number two and three are... kay?


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

same ole song and dance with rogue kinda ruined 2
haven't gotten 3 yet, did it just come out this week?


----------



## lucky (Jul 29, 2011)

3 is out.  but when reading it, it didnt seem much of a sendoff to petes as opposed to just another story.  i just liked fallout 1 tbh.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah it suddenly became more like a POV from all characters.  Honestly I was hoping more of a memoriam full of good speeches.

Instead we get a Stark Convo etc.

Like Bobby and Johnny bummed out was one thing for sure.  But they sure are dragging this funeral and not really doing anything special for Pete like a grand sendoff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fallout 3 was mostly boring, aside from the Kitty/Bobby stuff. Good thing Bendis (and Pachelli ) will be back on the next issue, so we can get back to the Spider-Man (and possibly Peter) related stuff.




^ This >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tony Stark's new world order invitation.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I  think the bigger mystery is who's crocodile dundee?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's Alligator Winslow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Spider-Man the second.

All new.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 29, 2011)

OK so new dude clearly has a Spider-Sense

But he seems to fail horribly in combat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Teaser from Friday:




hitokugutsu said:


> he seems to fail horribly in combat


I'd  like to know how you've come to this conclusion. Couldn't be from those three preview panels, in which he's showing absolutely no signs of failure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah he looks like he clumsing around, giving lots of space and that punch with spider sense just doesn't bode well


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

hahaha, I just noticed he has booties on
it's like he's wearing pajamas


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2011)

shit said:


> guys
> 
> guys
> 
> ...


I would burn my LCS to the ground laugh so hard if it were true.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

shut up mo, you love kong


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

we all used to think Kong was the greatest


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

and then he got a mohawk


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

it's like he was replaced by the cowardly mangaverse version of himself


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2011)

... I heard that the new Spiderman was one of the youths watching "The REAL" Spidermans fight to the death...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

Kong needs to get awesome again. I was recently rereading USM, and I love his no nonsense way of being like "Fuck yo secret, your friend needs help".


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 1, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Teaser from Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd  like to know how you've come to this conclusion. Couldn't be from those three preview panels, in which he's showing absolutely no signs of failure.



Failed puch and crawling on all fours on a rooftop screams "just barely made it out there" to me


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

he probably lost on of his booties too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> he seems to fail horribly in combat





LIL_M0 said:


> I'd  like to know how you've come to this conclusion. Couldn't be from those three preview panels, in which he's showing absolutely no signs of failure.





hitokugutsu said:


> Failed puch and crawling on all fours on a rooftop screams "just barely made it out there" to me




You said that *before* I posted the third pic. Also, his punch connected.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

Meet The New Ultimate Spider-Man 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Meet The New Ultimate Spider-Man



[IMG=my face when]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BLIC7kK6Dzo/TdWZQAtQ05I/AAAAAAAAAEo/zLFrNAs6xrY/s1600/Spider_Man_Awesome_Smiley_by_E_rap.png[/IMG]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Meet The New Ultimate Spider-Man
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





Maybe this means 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Donald Glover has a shot the next time they reboot it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

hooray obligatory minority superhero has ascended to the big leagues.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

The half-Black, half-Hispanic teen named Miles Morales!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure if want


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it's good that we know now who it is

If the stories are good I'll definitely pick it up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think it's good that we know now who it is
> 
> If the stories are good I'll definitely pick it up


Dude. It's Bendis, ULTIMATE Bendis, when have his stories not been good?

Also, obligatory:


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

they've been fine

I'm not made of money and those comics are $4 each :x


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

But that's 4 bucks a month, that's more that I spend monthly on fast food... I rarely eat fast food.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

But I see your concern, with there being 4(?) Ultimate titles (if you plan to buy them also). It still under 25 bucks, tax included. You don't have at least 25 bucks in your monthly budget for miscellaneous expenses?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

I buy other comics plus I gotta save a lot more since I'll be making a big move in a few months and I'll need all the money I can get.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

> I'll need all the money I can get.


I definitely understand that it's the reason I download comics as a student.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Last week I heard a rumor that the new Spidey would be one of the neighbors that saw Spidey die fighting the Goblin. It made me think of this....





LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, it's probably that black lady that wanted to move when Iron Man showed up at May's house.


What if Miles Morales is her son?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

his mom is the hispanic one of the pair apparently. speaking of... I'm gonna sort of miss ultimate aunt may too in a weird way O.o


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I'm gonna sort of miss ultimate aunt may too in a weird way O.o


Yeah, but hopefully Mrs. Morales turns out to be one of those no-nonsense chicks, like Blue Beetle's mom. It'll make me forget all about May. 

Thinking back, May was the worst character of USM (when she didn't have a pistol in her hands). Always having nervous breakdowns and blaming Pete for her life turning out to be so terrible. She didn't become a likable character until the War of the Symbiotes arc... where she had a pistol in her hands.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought she was likable... she was definitely written as your typical mom always worried though.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2011)

Marvel and their spoilers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, but hopefully Mrs. Morales turns out to be one of those no-nonsense chicks, like Blue Beetle's mom. It'll make me forget all about May.



Mama Reyes was a bamf. So any similarities Mrs. Morales has with her are good things.


----------



## Thor (Aug 2, 2011)

More about the new, cooler Ultimate Spidey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see how other characters will take this.

will mary jane and aunt may continue to make appearances? if so,how would they feel about this?

will he have about the same personality as peter or will he put his own spin on things.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Last week I heard a rumor that the new Spidey would be one of the neighbors that saw Spidey die fighting the Goblin. It made me think of this....What if Miles Morales is her son?



So I'm guessing he already had his powers before Peter died and was there for the fight but chose not to do anything and now feels guilty cuz he basically let Peter die. 

Based on comments Bendis made about Peter being "Uncle Ben" for this new Spidey


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

disappointed it's some new guy with no ties to anything
feels like there was no point in keeping up with the last ten years of USM


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

I like it it's a clean slate

and those ten years were for following Peter

he dead now

move on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So I'm guessing he already had his powers before Peter died and was there for the fight but chose not to do anything and now feels guilty cuz he basically let Peter die.
> 
> Based on comments Bendis made about Peter being "Uncle Ben" for this new Spidey



from the preview pics, the guy has a spider-sense.

how are they going to explain him having the exact same powers as peter?


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I like it it's a clean slate
> 
> and those ten years were for following Peter
> 
> ...



I think I will move on

the fuck away from this book


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

you do that shit :]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

in b4 it's an alternate spider man who's nephew got killed ten years ago because of something he could have stopped and it drove him to become the Spider-Man and his elderly wife the Green Goblin


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> you do that shit :]



you keep being poor parallax


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> from the preview pics, the guy has a spider-sense.
> 
> how are they going to explain him having the exact same powers as peter?




Flash III have the same power set as the original Flash
Supergirl has the same power set as Superman
Rachel Grey has the same power set as Jean
War Machine had the same power set as Iron Man
Danny Ketch has the same power set as Johnny Blaze
She-Hulk has the same power set as Hulk
Ultimate Hobgoblin has the same power set as Ultimate Goblin
The Red Skull had the same power set as Captain America
Ultimate Nick Fury has the same power set as Nick Fury
 Comics everybody.


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2011)

They are SO gonna have cameos of peter parker's supporting cast.  

Thor: and he is NOT cooler!  peter's dorkiness gave him heart, and ironically unparallelled coolness. :ira


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Flash III have the same power set as the original Flash
> Supergirl has the same power set as Superman
> Rachel Grey has the same power set as Jean
> War Machine had the same power set as Iron Man
> ...



most of these was past down because of a parent or a third party object.

it's just a little strange that the exact same incident happened to someone else. especially since shield would have already mass produce the formula if it was that simple.

i'm not even mad i just find it funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

lucky said:


> They are SO gonna have cameos of peter parker's supporting cast.


I hope not. Most of them weren't very likable (May, JJ and that waste of pen and ink called Mary Jane) and the ones that were are all becoming X-Men... even though they were supposed to run away to a secret place and live normal lives.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2011)

You didn't like JJ? I thought JJ was pretty awesome, and I hope he hangs around in some capacity. Tragic how pete dies right after JJ figures things out and goes full spidey fan.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

shit said:


> disappointed it's some new guy with no ties to anything
> feels like there was no point in keeping up with the last ten years of USM



What's the point of keeping up with any story? They all end some time.



~Gesy~ said:


> most of these was past down because of a parent or a third party object.
> 
> it's just a little strange that the exact same incident happened to someone else. especially since shield would have already mass produce the formula if it was that simple.
> 
> i'm not even mad i just find it funny.



What makes you think they have the exact same powerset? And even if they do I doubt they have the same origin. NBD really


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> most of these was past down because of a parent or a third party object.
> 
> it's just a little strange that the exact same incident happened to someone else. especially since shield would have already mass produce the formula if it was that simple.
> 
> i'm not even mad i just find it funny.


Honestly i don't care how he gets his powers, as long as it doesn't involve him doing something criminal to obtain them and his dialogue isn't riddled with that "Yo. Yo. Yo." speak or any other stereotypical minority speech pattern for that matter. 

"Yo, son. It's been a few weeks since I got all these Spidey powers and shit. Might as well do something with 'em. Like my Uncle Benito always says, 'With great power comes great responsibility... Esse.'" 

I'd be pissed, incredibly pissed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Honestly i don't care how he gets his powers, as long as it doesn't involve him doing something criminal to obtain them and his dialogue isn't riddled with that "Yo. Yo. Yo." speak or any other stereotypical minority speech pattern for that matter.
> 
> "Yo, son. It's been a few weeks since I got all these Spidey powers and shit. Might as well do something with 'em. Like my Uncle Benito always says, 'With great power comes great responsibility... Esse.'"
> 
> I'd be pissed, incredibly pissed.



I thought the same thing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

"Uncle Bizzle, whatuuup? With great pizzle comes great respizzle, yoyoyo, holla at yo spida-bro"



LIL_M0 said:


> I hope not. Most of them weren't very likable (May, JJ and that waste of pen and ink called Mary Jane) and the ones that were are all becoming X-Men... even though they were supposed to run away to a secret place and live normal lives.



Reading comics with you is like being on a relationship with an abusive spouse.
I love you
But you keep hurting me
And I keep thinking that maybe I don't just support you enough


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You didn't like JJ? I thought JJ was pretty awesome, and I hope he hangs around in some capacity. Tragic how pete dies right after JJ figures things out and goes full spidey fan.



You know he's going to hate the new spider-man because its someone trying to replace the old one that he actually likes now.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

which actually validates his hate instead of irrational hitler mustache induced paranoia


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You didn't like JJ? I thought JJ was pretty awesome, and I hope he hangs around in some capacity. Tragic how pete dies right after JJ figures things out and goes full spidey fan.





Banhammer said:


> Reading comics with you is like being on a relationship with an abusive spouse.
> I love you
> But you keep hurting me
> And I keep thinking that maybe I don't just support you enough




JJ was a douche of the highest caliber. He was only likable when he was remorseful for his douchiness (USM: requiem) and when his personality did a full 180... (or possibly a 90 degree because he tried to buy Pete's love and planned on exploiting their relation ship) which only happened because he had a near death experience. 


Petes12 said:


> You know he's going to hate the new spider-man because its someone trying to replace the old one that he actually likes now.


Which will bring me back to where I started, hating JJ.










It's the ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiircle of liiiiife!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

First time JJJ actually has ever had a credible reason for hating Spider-man though?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

How can he have a credible reason for hating this kid? It's like the step-dad syndrome, the kids hate the new guy because they feel he's replacing someone the loved (or in JJ's case, someone they planned to use for personal gain), but the only thing he's done is "not be the old guy".


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Or maybe it's a matter of him having known and cared about spiderman on a personal level and a complete stranger strolling in claiming to him or his equal without having done shit kinda offends him


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Erm by credible I just meant believable. It's kind of understandable, like the kid says its almost in poor taste.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

So it's more like someone calling themselves mickael jackson three weeks after MJ died, only he touched kids by pulling them from burning fires instead of you know what


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

I was gonna say Kesha changing her name to Amy whinehouse, but I'm guessing it would have fallen flat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Or maybe it's a matter of him having known and cared about spiderman on a personal level and a complete stranger strolling in claiming to him or his equal without having done shit kinda offends him


This was a similar argument that is going on on CBR's Facebook page since last night, to which I replied "That usually turns out to be a good thing, 
*Spoiler*: _so your argument is invalid."_ 














Then I got called a racist. 


Petes12 said:


> Erm by credible I just meant believable. It's kind of understandable, like the kid says its almost in poor taste.


The blue/red knock off costume choice? Sure. The Black one is much cooler.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

Think they're gonna pull a Lost-style retcon and have flashbacks with the kid interacting with Peter to give him a bit more of a tie?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Think they're gonna pull a Lost-style retcon and have flashbacks with the kid interacting with Peter to give him a bit more of a tie?



I'd hope not, but maybe that help others accept the character more easily. To me, that will always be a lame writing tactic. Look at Jewel (Nick Cage's wife) being randomly inserted in to the background of Peter Parker's life as the mild mannered"coma girl". Then _Suddenly... super heroics_. That was terrible.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2011)

I expect that to happen, its one of the things that scares me.
Bendis is terrible at remembering continuity, even when it comes to that he wrote himself and a series of retcons can get really messy.

Right now i am interested the most in the fact how the new Spidey got his powers.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> The blue/red knock off costume choice? Sure. The Black one is much cooler.



It is cool. And look, I'm not saying any of this to hate on the new spidey, I just think thats generally how people from the old cast will react, which is totally understandable on their part.

I wish peter had gotten like, a happy ending or whatever, but I'll read the new book.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait, Bendis is still writing this? : /

I guess I'll go back to not caring, then.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Wait, Bendis is still writing this? : /
> 
> I guess I'll go back to not caring, then.



Why? Bendis on U:SM so far has been great


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuuuuu spoilers! 

He's black

And hispanic

Cuz one ethnic background wouldnt "represent" America's cultural diversity now would it Bendis


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> He's *black*
> 
> And hispanic
> 
> Cuz one ethnic background wouldnt "represent" America's cultural diversity now would it Bendis



wuuut he's black?  i don't like black people.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

Fear Of A Black Spider-Man


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

lucky said:


> wuuut he's black?  i don't like black people.



I c wat u did there 

My point was Marvel trying the "correct" approach with minorities

Brevoort, or some other editor released that statement that now in the 21st century Marvel is "representing" the diverse culture of the socitiy
And somehow this means making your character black, but also hispanic. These are pretty much the biggest minoritie groups in USA. Killing 2 birds with one stone while you're at it...


----------



## Thor (Aug 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Fear Of A Black Spider-Man



Retarded quote from that site 



> Shame on Marvel Comics! This is not diversity; this is a disgrace! Spiderman was Peter Parker, and Peter Parker was white. Create a new character if you want to prove that Marvel Comics is ?diverse?. Minorities are typically less than 18% of the population, but they seem to get nearly 100% of the history. *Why should white children not have a comic book hero that they can identify with?*



Because white hero's are a scarcity these days right?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

It always amazes me when people try to say being PC, or adding diversity into something fictional like comics, is being racist.

But I guess that's racist logic for you :S


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2011)

lollll



			
				article said:
			
		

> Why not make him a dyslexic homosexual too, and cover all the politically correct bases, then we will really be ?enlightened?



 lol that's true.  They should just make him a disabled dyslexic hermaphrodite bicurious african-latino.  Proper representation.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 2, 2011)

> Peter Parker could not be whiter. A black boy under the mask just don`t   look right. This opens up a whole new story line with a whole new set  of  problems. *Who is going to believe a black man in a mask is out for  the  good of man kind?*



  holy shit 

I'm honestly not sure how i feel about this, i was kinda hoping it would be someone related to Peter. I think i'll wait a few months until the characters been developed till i start following USM again.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

> This opens up a whole new story line with a whole new set of problems. Who is going to believe a black man in a mask is out for the good of man kind?


:rofl Now, this right here makes some kinda twisted sense


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> This was a similar argument that is going on on CBR's Facebook page since last night, to which I replied "That usually turns out to be a good thing,


I didn't say it was an unarguable point, I just said it was a valid feeling.
JJJ is a mournful "friend" and people grieve in different ways..
Other people may be okay with another person taking up the mantle of the spider, and that's not terrible either.
I mean, some players get to have their jersey retired, but Spider-Man needs a replacement? That's harsh bro.
It's like the parents who run over your dog and after you bury him, offer to buy you a new one.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Someone's forgetting that there was actually huge drama when it came to the Captain America succession line. People like Hawkeye were offered the job but he declined because he did not see fit for Steve to be replaced by him.
Oh look, it's that guy from Batman The Brave and the Bold!



>


The Green Lantern are a corps, not an individualWar Machine was never meant to replace Iron Man, he's just Tony's badass cousin for people who want to see an iron man blowing shit up and shout Uh-Rah!There have been more robins and batpeople than baldwins and kardashians combined.. Your point doesn't hold very well here. For the first robin replacement, maybe, and even then, it was not without the "should I really replace him?" drama. That's the ultimate version. Parallel universe.
Who is he replacing?
On that vein, you skipped Movie Heimdal if that's what you're going for :scratchead




And on a sidenote regarding UNF
They wanted a badass nick fury so they templated him out of Samuel L Jackson, the man with the purple lightsaber that says "BMF" on the handle, not Blackiel Black Blackson
He's a celebrity. So I don't get what


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 2, 2011)

> AKA The Brown Recluse


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> Retarded quote from that site
> 
> Because white hero's are a scarcity these days right?



Laughed my ass off



Banhammer said:


> War Machine was never meant to replace Iron Man, he's just Tony's badass cousin for people who want to see an iron man blowing shit up and shout Uh-Rah!



To be fair Rhodey did act as Iron Man for a bit. But yea most of those aren't really good examples. The Cap one fails most of all because he and Bucky actually had some sort of history. 

Though I'm sure they will inject some history into this new Spidey. Honestly though I think half black half hispanic is overkill. It just seems lazy. 

Hopefully Bendis doesn't saddle him with the love of his life immediately and lets the kid genuinely play the field a bit. Unlike Peter who basically used all the other girls as seat warmers for MJ


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

His race doesn't really bother me in the slightest.

It's like black heimdall


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> To be fair Rhodey did act as Iron Man for a bit. But yea most of those aren't really good examples. The Cap one fails most of all because he and Bucky actually had some sort of history.


I was just showing examples of when people said "Oh noes, they're changing the titular character. The book will suck now." But it didn't suck. Not one time. 

Except for Sinestro which is pure speculation, but I know it'll be better than Hal... I just know it.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhodey as Iron Man probably sucked because all comics that old suck


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Rhodey as Iron Man probably sucked because all comics that old suck


We share that same train of thought, Petes. It's a rare occasion for me to enjoy a pre-2000 comic. That art. That cheesy writing. No. Just, no. 

I grew up (sporadically) reading comics during the 90's EXTREME era. Where the men were all roiders with random metallic body parts and the anorexic women had oddly gigantic boobs stuffed in tiny bikinis.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha yesssss someone who's with me on this!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mo --->  <--- Petes


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

the exception that proves the rule is Spawn comics
they owned the latter 90s


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

shit said:


> the exception that proves the rule is Spawn comics
> they owned the latter 90s


Yeah, but (excluding a few bright spots) the first 50 issues of Spawn were craptacularly terribad. And yes, I loved Spawn. I loved the fact that I got a movie, which made more people love Spawn, but I'm not going all +1 nostalgia, looking back through rose colored glasses.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 3, 2011)

*THE REPLACEMENTS: 10 of the Best Substitute Superheroes*
Tweet


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

You can't trust a brother wearing a mask cause you can smell criminal and you can't trust a hispanic wearing a mask cause he'll take jobs away from hard working super heroes and vigilanties alike...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hardy har har...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't care if he's black, white, spanish, or whatever the fuck. As long as he's interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hardy har har...



he's as right as you and petes opinion on old comics


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2011)

"maybe the costume's in bad taste"

I chuckled


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> he's as right as you and petes opinion on old comics





> Got him! _Blast! His costume is a form of body armor-- that combined with his helmet blunted the force of my attack!
> 
> I've manifested my psychic knife-- the focused totality of my telepathic abilities-- one strike should render Magneto insensible--!_



 **


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

The costume needs its colors changed No Red or Blue as those colors are attributed to Peter Parker the original spiderman...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> **



not all old comics are great

but to discount roughly 50 years of work?


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

John Byrne had this to say about the news.



> ?More creative bankruptcy. Remember the Black Panther? Remember Luke Cage?
> Somewhere along the line ? and, sadly, it?s not recent ? Black characters at Marvel suddenly were only allowed if they adopted the names of existing characters. Iron Man. Captain Marvel. Giant-Man (who?d begun with the staggeringly original name ?Black Goliath?). Nick Fury. Now, a Black Spider-Man.
> 
> I?ll admit to having created only a handful of Black characters, but at least NONE of them were forced to follow in some White guy?s footsteps.
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 3, 2011)

It's more like this is what happens when your books are mostly nostalgia driven; only stuff from like 40+ years ago and variations of it really matter.

This is pretty shady coming from him.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  Whole sections of JB's career are all about revamping and repackaging old material and/or using stuff that was generated from that sort of activity. 

_side eye_


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The costume needs its colors changed No Red or Blue as those colors are attributed to Peter Parker the original spiderman...


No...he's Spider-Man. Spider-Man is red and blue. The colours belong to 'Spider-Man', not Peter Parker. 

No matter who or what becomes of Spider-Man he will be red and/or blue. Peter Parker was just his first incarnation. Venom will always be black, Carnage will always be red. Superman will always be red and blue, robin will always be red and/or yellow and/or green etc



Parallax said:


> not all old comics are great
> 
> but to discount roughly 50 years of work?


No, it's not discounting 50 years of work. This is ULTIMATE Spider-Man, which has only existed for about 10 years.

And in the modern world, a 'nerdy black hispanic kid' personifies an super-outcast-street-level-for-the-people-hero like Spider-Man better than a white person would anyway.

As a modern complete reinvention of Spider-Man, it makes sense.

For the 1960's reprsentation of a super-outcast-street-level-for-the-people-hero nerdy kid, stick to ORIGINAL Spider-Man comics. Original, not current mainstream comics.

Even mainstream Spider-Man doesn't fit his defination anymore. He's not a nerdy kid outcast. He's a worldwide known and loved 30 year old man superhero.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> No, it's not discounting 50 years of work. This is ULTIMATE Spider-Man, which has only existed for about 10 years.



Petes once said he does not read any comic published before he was born, the comment had nothing to do with USM.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> not all old comics are great
> 
> but to discount roughly 50 years of work?



I read some of the famous old stuff. Speaking of, that was from claremont and lee's x-men 1, which was apparently super popular in 91, but today looks like cancellation fodder 



ghstwrld said:


> It's more like this is what happens when your books are mostly nostalgia driven; only stuff from like 40+ years ago and variations of it really matter.
> 
> This is pretty shady coming from him.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  Whole sections of JB's career are all about revamping and repackaging old material and/or using stuff that was generated from that sort of activity.
> 
> _side eye_



That's what I was thinking, no one can create new characters that get readers unless the new character has some sort of connection to existing stuff- legacy or sidekick characters basically.



tari101190 said:


> No...he's Spider-Man. Spider-Man is red and blue. The colours belong to 'Spider-Man', not Peter Parker.



The new spider-man wears black and red by the time the new series comes out.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

Slice said:


> Petes once said he does not read any comic published before he was born, the comment had nothing to do with USM.


oh ok. 

Well the comment still stands for the haters of Ultimate Spider-Man I guess.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll give the new Spidey a shot.  By the way, what's the over-under of Pete coming back as a different superhero?  Scarlet Spider?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor said:


> John Byrne had this to say about the news.



Yeah, the 4th letter guy right?. I've learned to dismiss most of his creative opinions. A lot of them are not invalid but they're just, nyeah.
For example, he always hates the whole concept if black people are treated wrong in it.
Like, he sulked about Darwin so now First Class was a mediocre movie.
Or how Patriot is the new revelation of all time in Marvel storytelling.
I just feel like there's a very strong bias with him


Or is he mightygodking guy? Because I love that guy


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, but (excluding a few bright spots) the first 50 issues of Spawn were craptacularly terribad. And yes, I loved Spawn. I loved the fact that I got a movie, which made more people love Spawn, but I'm not going all +1 nostalgia, looking back through rose colored glasses.



that's why I said latter 90s
the hey day of spawn was curse of the spawn and sam and twitch comics
so awesome
spawn himself was pretty meh


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

Thorn said:


> I'll give the new Spidey a shot.  By the way, what's the over-under of Pete coming back as a different superhero?  Scarlet Spider?



he's dead, jim


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

shit said:


> he's dead, jim



I blame it on the musical


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally I could care less what his skin color under the mask is like. All I care about is if he will be entertaining.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2011)

>Reposting shit John Byrne says

WHY


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2011)

I would handle the costume issue like this:

Let him start out in the blue red to honor Peter. The public reacts badly to the "impostor" after a quest to find his own identity let him get a new one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, the 4th letter guy right?. I've learned to dismiss most of his creative opinions. A lot of them are not invalid but they're just, nyeah.
> For example, he always hates the whole concept if black people are treated wrong in it.
> Like, he sulked about Darwin so now First Class was a mediocre movie.
> Or how Patriot is the new revelation of all time in Marvel storytelling.
> I just feel like there's a very strong bias with him



That's David Brothers, who also works at ComicsAlliance. I tend to agree with your assessment. I think he reads way too much into some of the racial aspects of things, which results in the strong bias you feel.



> Or is he mightygodking guy? Because I love that guy



No, that's Chris Bird, and he is very awesome. I loved his non-comics coverage of the Toronto Mayoral race.

John Byrne is a rather prolific author/artist, having big runs on every big Marvel team (Of special note, MightyGodKing just crowned him as the best writer of Dr Doom), Iron Man, and Captain America. He's also the guy behind Superman's redesign and wrote the start of the post-Crisis Superman stories before returning to Marvel. He's also well-known for his controversial opinions and being a part of a lot of comics industries stories.

(My favorite of these was the one which lead to his grudge against Mark Waid. At a convention not long after Crisis on Infinite Earths, they sat on panel together and Byrne joked "When are we going to see the real Flash back?" Waid, in what I think was a brilliant comeback, asked "When are we going to see the real Superman back?", since he had been largely redesigned by Byrne after the crisis. Byrne took this personally, and apparently held a grudge. At least, that's how I understand it.)

The guy also likes to arm-chair quarterback what he would do for a lot of things, though the thing I can immediately recall is his concept for One More Day/Brand New Day (which you can find online).


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

thats pretty helpfull, thanks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> (My favorite of these was the one which lead to his grudge against Mark Waid. At a convention not long after Crisis on Infinite Earths, they sat on panel together and Byrne joked "When are we going to see the real Flash back?" Waid, in what I think was a brilliant comeback, asked *"When are we going to see the real Superman back?"*, since he had been largely redesigned by Byrne after the crisis. Byrne took this personally, and apparently held a grudge. At least, that's how I understand it.)



OH SNAP!

/but seriously, that's awesome.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 3, 2011)

Mark Waid can be a grump bastard, but when he's on, he's on.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

I expect this ethnic Ultimate Spiderman series to last no longer than 25 issues - no peter parker no spiderman...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Byrne also apparently called casting Laurence Fishburne as Perry White in the new superman movie 'blackface', so, you know, pretty stand up guy.

Also Hellrasinbrasin please fuck off, thanks!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't like other peoples opinion Petes12 go cry in the corner....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

And remember the last time MARVEL tried to ram a Spiderman Series down everyone's throat where that Spiderman wasn't Peter Parker the Series didn't last to long yes I'm talkin bout you Spiderman 2099 and I'm looking at you Faux-Ultimate Spiderman... And need I look any further than Captain America where Buckey Barnes took up the Mantle for a stint only for Rogers to Rise again all usurpers must be brushed aside... So don't be surprised at all if they pull a Peter Parker : The Return for The Ultimate Comics Series in fact I can bank on it happening...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Without the racist subtext I'd be happy to let you have your stupid opinion. I think it's beyond dumb to assume Parker will be back considering it's the ultimate universe but that's whatever. With the joke in poor taste on the last page, it's a bit uglier than normal stupidity. Just my opinion there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

Given the racist subtext of Ultimate MARVEL to begin with your arguement has no validity to begin with...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2011)

How's ultimate marvel racist again?

EDIT: Oh yea, figured it'd be worth posting


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

haha a little kid reading comics in 2011


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

I always defended Loeb was secretly racist though. 

It just makes sense inside my thinking place.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

racist against gays blacks mutants and worse, racist against quality


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I expect this ethnic Ultimate Spiderman series to last no longer than 25 issues - no peter parker no spiderman...



That would work if it wasn't for the the fact that people are supposed to stay dead in the Ultimate verse. 

Personally I don't see a problem yet with the new guy...i'll give it a little while and see where the new series leads to.




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Given the racist subtext of Ultimate MARVEL to begin with your arguement has no validity to begin with...





Wait...what?

No seriously...what the hell are you even talking about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 3, 2011)

I enjoyed most of Fallout 4. Except for Reed's story. I don't really like Johnathan Hickman's writing.

**EDIT*
looking back, he was the same guy that wrote that incredibly boring Iron Man story from the last issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't really like Johnathan Hickman's writing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not like I said "Oh Hickman is writing this, you know it's gonna suck." After I finished that part I said to myself, "Who wrote this shit?" and I turned to the beginning of the issue and said, "Oh, Hickman. Go figure."

I've never been impressed by his comic work. I haven't been blindly hating on him either. I've read at least an issue or two of all of his stuff that people have been raving about. I've just remained unimpressed.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2011)

booooooooo


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> (My favorite of these was the one which lead to his grudge against Mark Waid. At a convention not long after Crisis on Infinite Earths, they sat on panel together and Byrne joked "When are we going to see the real Flash back?" Waid, in what I think was a brilliant comeback, asked "When are we going to see the real Superman back?", since he had been largely redesigned by Byrne after the crisis. Byrne took this personally, and apparently held a grudge. At least, that's how I understand it.)



oh byrne.  I don't think he did a bad thing to supes when he changed him. Silver age supes was a bit much lol. Lets see... IIRC... before modern writers started powering him up again... 

-Limited to lifting 250,000 tons. (it was actualy quantified) 
-Could not fly ftl.  
-Superspeed was nerfed

and krypton!  Random facts about krypton during Byrne era:

-Kryptonians were genetically tied to their krypton (due to eradicator).  Any kryptonians that left their planet would die.  Jor-El changed that flaw in kal-el before he was born.
-6th Age of krypton (7th?) was one of war.  war was waged because of morality of using clones as replacement parts (every citizen had 3 extra clones i thinkkkk).
-Next age the technology was used to enhance life without using clones by wearing dark skintight suits which help extend lifespans.  Y'all know what these suits look like. 



-Another fun fact: The suits made touching a thing of the past.  Breeding was done in little incubators-- no sexin'.    Jor-L was a man very out of his time and was the first kryptonian in ages who, after seeing a picture of his mate to be, fell in love.


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2011)

Mo, as NF's biggest Ultimate Marvel fan, you must've liked Hickman's Ultimate Thor mini


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 4, 2011)

Thorn said:


> I'll give the new Spidey a shot.  By the way, what's the over-under of Pete coming back as a different superhero?  Scarlet Spider?



If they were to somehow bring Parker back, I wouldn't mind them taking this route.


----------



## Thor (Aug 4, 2011)

If the new Spiderman was white there would be more talk about what he's going to be like not discussions of why he's black. Does it matter really? NO

Peter Parker was killed off, everyone knew that, no one was complaining till they saw that his replacement  has a bigger member than them is not of Pale complextion.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

He's not black, he's blaxican


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2011)

The news here was actually talking about this (didn't think it was that big of a change). but they say him being black is kind of an issue, not because of his race specifically but because it might send a wrong message to children that their was something wrong with peter's skin and being black is cooler. 

I'm summarizing and making it sound worst than it really was, but yeah I still think it's bullshit.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 4, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> If they were to somehow bring Parker back, I wouldn't mind them taking this route.



They could do the whole Identity Crisis thing again. 

I've been dying for the ultimate version of Ricochet!


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2011)

Beck spittin' the truth

who wants to get rid of the great tradition of being a country with only white people


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm now gonna buy that book. I'm gonna buy the shit out of it


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2011)

just off the heels of calling the victims in norway nazis


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Glen Beck is such a dick head


----------



## BESM (Aug 5, 2011)

The issue is not the skin color of the new spiderman. It is that this is just another in Joe Q's long line of Snake Oil style shake ups to garner attention for Marvel lines to try to sell comics. It doesn't matter what we believe on the matter as long as it stimulates attention for Ultimate Spiderman. 

Of course historically speaking no new character regardless of race has been able to hold a popular hero's identity for good. As such this Spiderman will most likely become some new alternate Spiderman-esque hero  as The Return of Peter Parker comes rolling along!

The only thing that can really keep Parker dead is if the comic gets discontinued. Outside of that his return is inevietable. At best we might have to wait 20 years for someone to make a deal with the Devil to bring him back. But it will happen. 

More likely, two or three.


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder if there would have been as much fan outrage if he was either black or mexican. Him being mixed seems like Q is trying too hard.

Also a german news network had a report on Peter being dead and replaced. But nowhere did it mention "Ultimate Comics" so i guess a whole lot of people now think it is the "normal" one. (But its not like there are many people that know that there is a difference )


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2011)

BESM said:


> The issue is not the skin color of the new spiderman. It is that this is just another in Joe Q's long line of Snake Oil style shake ups to garner attention for Marvel lines to try to sell comics. It doesn't matter what we believe on the matter as long as it stimulates attention for Ultimate Spiderman.
> 
> Of course historically speaking no new character regardless of race has been able to hold a popular hero's identity for good. As such this Spiderman will most likely become some new alternate Spiderman-esque hero  as The Return of Peter Parker comes rolling along!
> 
> ...



its ultimate marvel not DC comics.

i think the main reason it was done was that ultimate marvel is supposed to be light on continuity and easy to jump into, but with USM it'd kinda built up a ton of continuity and the story was pretty far along. They probably felt getting a new spider-man would give a fresh start for new readers.


----------



## BESM (Aug 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> its ultimate marvel not DC comics.
> 
> i think the main reason it was done was that ultimate marvel is supposed to be light on continuity and easy to jump into, but with USM it'd kinda built up a ton of continuity and the story was pretty far along. They probably felt getting a new spider-man would give a fresh start for new readers.



No its prob exactly why I think they did it. To garner attention to Ultimate Spiderman.

Joe Q has done this sort of thing for years now. Civil War, Annihilation, One More Day, Captain America dying/coming back, Secret Invasion, Brand New Day, Dark Reign, The Heroic Age, The Realm/War of Kings, Chaos War,  The Death of Spider-Man, now this. 

Anything to garner attention to a Marvel comics line though a major shake up. Its how Joe Q sells comics and I don't believe it will stop anytime soon.


Edit: Also I've forgotten everything with Hulk in it as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 5, 2011)

BESM said:


> No its prob exactly why I think they did it. To garner attention to Ultimate Spiderman.
> 
> Joe Q has done this sort of thing for years now. Civil War, Annihilation, One More Day, Captain America dying/coming back, Secret Invasion, Brand New Day, Dark Reign, The Heroic Age, The Realm/War of Kings, Chaos War,  The Death of Spider-Man, now this.
> 
> Anything to garner attention to a Marvel comics line though a major shake up. Its how Joe Q sells comics and I don't believe it will stop anytime soon.



Quesada isn't even Editor in Chief anymore, and irregardless he doesn't oversee Marvel's comics at this point


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEHVQ7VGsAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2011)

BESM said:


> No its prob exactly why I think they did it. To garner attention to Ultimate Spiderman.
> 
> Joe Q has done this sort of thing for years now. Civil War, Annihilation, One More Day, Captain America dying/coming back, Secret Invasion, Brand New Day, Dark Reign, The Heroic Age, The Realm/War of Kings, Chaos War,  The Death of Spider-Man, now this.
> 
> ...



You know with the industry in the shitter like it is we really do need more readers


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2011)

i think this was a terrible decision, but I hope they at least make him a great character in his own right.


----------



## mali (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it just me or does Gallowglass son of Thanos look badass in ultimate fantastic four?


----------



## BESM (Aug 5, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Quesada isn't even Editor in Chief anymore, and irregardless he doesn't oversee Marvel's comics at this point



Doesn't matter. He set the trend and it worked and why stop while its working? And despite the fact its not a good thing its apperently worked up to this point. 



> You know with the industry in the shitter like it is we really do need more readers



Some of the best comics of recent years came out of this. Also some of the worst. 
and there both equally good things as they did what they wanted them too. regardless of quality.

How long till it backfires?


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

he's gay?
great, more awkward young avengers-esque moments
"guys, we have to rescue my boyfriend! wait, did I just call him my boyfriend...? are we really at that point in our relationship?"
mehhh


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 5, 2011)

shit said:


> he's gay?
> great, more awkward young avengers-esque moments
> "guys, we have to rescue my boyfriend! wait, did I just call him my boyfriend...? are we really at that point in our relationship?"
> mehhh




He ISN'T gay. That whole rumor came from a comment Sarah Pichelli made in the USA today article:


> Italian artist Sara Pichelli, who was integral in designing the new  Spider-Man's look, says, "Maybe sooner or later a black or gay — or both  — hero will be considered something absolutely normal."


People who didn't like the idea of a minority Spider-Man (especially, if he's part Black) just took that line an ran with it. Now all through out the interwebs you see retarded comments saying "Baaw. Not only is he a [Black person] they're making him a [homosexual] too?"


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

well I didn't know


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Just read fallout 4. totally unimpressed.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2011)

I was actually really impressed by Pichelli's art


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Ten bucks he is a mutant who copied the powers of spider-man when his X gene was activated when spidey saved him randomly.


----------



## Thor (Aug 6, 2011)

I enjoyed Ultimate Fallout 4. I'm really intrigued about the revamped Utimate Universe more than ever.


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ten bucks he is a mutant who copied the powers of spider-man when his X gene was activated when spidey saved him randomly.



I thought something similar when i saw the previews that showed he had the exact same power set.


----------



## lucky (Aug 7, 2011)

fallout i didn't like-- just cuz i wanted more tribute paid to peter parker!


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2011)

It is not a bad book, its just that it was advertised as a funeral series for Peter - and it clearly isn't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

lucky said:


> fallout i didn't like-- just cuz i wanted more tribute paid to peter parker!





Slice said:


> It is not a bad book, its just that it was advertised as a funeral series for Peter - and it clearly isn't.


Lets be honest, would you want to read a 6 issue eulogy? I know I wouldn't. 

Anyhow, I read online that Bendis (in so many words) said that issues 1 and 6 were supposed to be the real tear-jerkers of Fallout, the rest of the issues were meant for set up for Ultimate Comics v2. 

**EDIT*
I would've enjoyed Fallout 4 a lot more if I hadn't found those Newsarama teaser pages and if the Ultimate Future Foundation weren't trying to solve everything. The Val Cooper part has me looking forward to Ultimate Comics X-Men.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 7, 2011)

Slice said:


> It is not a bad book, its just that it was advertised as a funeral series for Peter - and it clearly isn't.



I didnt really have that expectation so I'm good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thor (Aug 7, 2011)

Ultimate Nova Corps


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

spencer's gonna try to clean up the house that loeb built

you gotta admire the size of his balls at least


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> spencer's gonna try to clean up the house that loeb built
> 
> you gotta admire the size of his balls at least



Dude. Loeb cleaned the house that Loeb built... by killing all of the muties that lived in that house. 

Except for Magneto's kids, cause they're invincible.

And so is Magneto. His spattered brains are slowly forming back together like the T-1000.


----------



## Thor (Aug 7, 2011)

Cyborg-Magneto.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dude. Loeb cleaned the house that Loeb built... by killing all of the muties that lived in that house.
> 
> Except for Magneto's kids, cause they're invincible.
> 
> And so is Magneto. His spattered brains are slowly forming back together like the T-1000.



he cleared out the bodies, but he filled the place back up with emotional baggage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Cyborg-Magneto.














shit said:


> he cleared out the bodies, but he filled the place back up with emotional baggage


Emotional baggage, and a fat kid.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 7, 2011)

and Ultimate Trailer Daken


----------



## lucky (Aug 7, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lets be honest, would you want to read a 6 issue eulogy? I know I wouldn't.
> 
> Anyhow, I read online that Bendis (in so many words) said that issues 1 and 6 were supposed to be the real tear-jerkers of Fallout, the rest of the issues were meant for set up for Ultimate Comics v2.




lol i'm admittedly a bit of a sap.  so yes, i would haha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 8, 2011)

That 1 1/3 issue of funeral was good enough for me, plus i think issue six is all Bendis and Bagley (I think that's what Bagley said). 

I've been reading USM since the beginning, like early 2001 sporadically, and from 2003 - present faithfully. I don't think I could take baaww'ing for 6 weeks straight because one of the characters I put almost 10 years in interest in died. 

Things like this would make Mo sad.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

Ty Templeton.

I'd love to take a comic class of his. He holds workshops here in the city where I live.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

it's 2011 and people still take blogs seriously
smh


----------



## Slice (Aug 9, 2011)

Reposting since it is more related than ever:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2011)

that's hilarious

didn't captain america get replaced by bucky when he died?

dick replaced bruce?

no arguments there.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

sure are a lotta whities complaining about whities ITT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

shit said:


> sure are a lotta whities complaining about whities ITT


And the Black guys ITT are saying "Finally, a Spider-Man looks like me! "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Also, Joe Q said (in so many words) that Anthony from "Waiting for 'Superman'" was the inspiration for Miles' character.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

im confused wasnt there only one person complaining? that hellraisin guy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hell's rasin bran. 

Yeah, Petes, as far as I can tell. He was the only one complaining in the comics section.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right, I've seen lots of complaining elsewhere but he said ITT so... yeah.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Right, I've seen lots of complaining elsewhere but he said ITT so... yeah.


Yeah. I know. I just wanted to get my one-liner out there (zing!).


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

you were complaining about him, Petes
ghstwrld is posting articles complaining about white guy blogs
all ITT
and now you're complaining about me
white on white bitching, when will it end


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

You have reading comprehension problems Ive never complained about Miles and ghstwrld's article was making fun of the semi-racist/full-blown-racist complaints.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not going to argue with you, petes
I will not let this endless cycle of bitchiness continue


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

lol I don't even think we're being bitchy in this thread. Try the DCnU one!


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

cuz of the reboots?
I can imagine
they made me resubscribe to the three DC books I get
people that actually follow the whole DCverse are probably shitting fire over it


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2011)

> *Let's talk about Miles' design! First up, we know that you and Joe Quesada bounced ideas back and forth on how the final costume should look. What were the most important visual elements you wanted in his Spidey uniform? Beyond that, you're establishing a look for Miles as a person all his own. We know that Bendis has spoken about being inspired in part by Donald Glover. Did you look to anyone from real life in designing Miles' face and physical appearance?*
> 
> Pichelli: I recall endless e-mail exchanges between Joe, myself and Ultimate Editors Mark Paniccia and Sana Amanat over the design of the new costume!
> 
> ...







> Now, as both Pichelli and Miles prepare to make their mark on the Ultimate Universe and beyond, we?re getting psyched with a three-part sketchbook featuring never-before-seen designs and layouts. Witness the birth of the new Spider-Man and get a full tour behind the scenes from his co-creator!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 10, 2011)

Well see now that's weird. black character. must have cornrows. to set him apart.....


Yeah I said it....

And 12? WHO could take a 12 year old seriously? I know it's a comic book but come on! This isn't anime.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2011)

Because cornrows aren't a popular hairstyle amongst many POCs, especially in the US?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 10, 2011)

What's POC mean, person of color?


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

POCs should let their sideburns grow out


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's POC mean, person of color?



Person of color, yes.


Quoted for new page:



ghstwrld said:


> > *Let's talk about Miles' design! First up, we know that you and Joe Quesada bounced ideas back and forth on how the final costume should look. What were the most important visual elements you wanted in his Spidey uniform? Beyond that, you're establishing a look for Miles as a person all his own. We know that Bendis has spoken about being inspired in part by Donald Glover. Did you look to anyone from real life in designing Miles' face and physical appearance?*
> >
> > Pichelli: I recall endless e-mail exchanges between Joe, myself and Ultimate Editors Mark Paniccia and Sana Amanat over the design of the new costume!
> >
> ...


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still not gonna read it


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

if it's an internet meme over ten years old, bendis will use it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 10, 2011)

Fallout 5 was... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kinda boring.  
Well at least I know issue 6 will be good.


 
Also, relaunch Ultimates preview is in FI: Uncanny X-Force. X-Force was uninteresting, but Ultimates looks promising.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

that preview's been in every damn book for a week or two


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hadn't seen it in the Ultimate books. Well, ultimate book.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 10, 2011)

> Marvel is always asking himself why Janet keeps going back to Hank?



Priceless!


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

> "And then the true meaning of Marvel came through, and Mephisto found the strength of ten Mephistos plus two."


        .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 10, 2011)

Painted on the inside of Nick Fury’s eyepatch? A lighthouse at sunset.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 11, 2011)

Now that Fallout 5 have been scanned, do you guys agree with me that the issue was kinda boring. 

From what I gather from interviews, issue 6 will be an all out baaw fest with nostalgia cranked up to 11. So that will be enjoyable, at least.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

I won't pick #5 up until #6 is out more than likely, due to the convoluted way I've set it up to patronize two cbs's in two different cities


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> From what I gather from interviews, issue 6 will be an all out baaw fest with nostalgia cranked up to 11.


Or maybe I misinterpreted 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 12, 2011)

What is the opposite of ? That's how I feel about Gwen's new look


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

She looks like Janet van Dyne without wings now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's because Bagley only know how to draw 2 female faces, and both of those faces happen to look very similar.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup thats right Cap if Peter hadn't a done the selfless act he did and take a bullet for you from Frank Castle he would still be alive ... So how do you feel now you hypacrital shit head you used a Young Superhero as a human shield because you weren't man enough to take a bullet...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

Right. How do I put someone on ignore on these forums?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

I have only one thing to say to you Petes12


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yup thats right Cap if Peter hadn't a done the selfless act he did and take a bullet for you from Frank Castle he would still be alive ... So how do you feel now you hypacrital shit head you used a Young Superhero as a human shield because you weren't man enough to take a bullet...





Did you even read the comic at all...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 12, 2011)

Once again underwhelming. even the i*c*st couldnt save it....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

I did and its a fact that had Peter Parker not swung his way into the line of fire saving Caps ass this whole shinanigans with this faux Spiderman would have never have happened in the 1st place... After all the only series worth reading in the Ultimate Marvel catalog was Ultimate Spiderman and given the fact that this new Ultimate Spiderman series has a 75% chance of being cancelled by lack of readers who won't tollerate this type of shinanigans any way wich means that we will have some bull shit arc pushed by Marvel to resurrect Peter Parker after the cluster that they made from killing him in the 1st place....



Oh and if you have problems with other readers view points on whats being done to a series that they like go cry me a river


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

Why didn't you vehemetly post complaints about the news Ultimate Peter Parker was going to be killed off when it happened?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

ways you are dumb: 

blaming captain america for the death that was happening one way or another

saying captain america used him as a shield when peter did it before cap knew what was happening. 

thinking they'll resurrect ultimate peter ever.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh god he is 12 years old....


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought it was 13


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2011)

class    act


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> Why didn't you vehemetly post complaints about the news Ultimate Peter Parker was going to be killed off when it happened?



I didn't on the boards I took them up with Marvel when they announced a while back I sent e-mails to Marvel saying that killing the only really well writen character/Series left in your Ultimate Series that has a strong fanbase will alienate alot of the remaining readers... And had I known then what I knew now that the Spiderman mantle would be taken over by some kid who just entered highschool I wouldn't of known wether to rage or laugh probably both...


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the costume.

And i too think he should be a bit older, but Bendis is going to write him like 15-16 years old anyways even if he is supposed to be 12 so thats ok. They probably did it to have more time left before Fury tries to enlist him to the Ultimates.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

Has it been said or mention yet what his full array of abilities are and how he received them?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Has it been said or mention yet what his full array of abilities are and how he received them?



No, only that his powers are a bit different from peter's.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Has it been said or mention yet what his full array of abilities are and how he received them?



Some people around the internet think he is a mutant that somehow copied Peters powers when they met and then developed some additional ones on his own.

But right now everything is pure speculation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So because some comes at you with a hard hitting point of view on why a non white spiderman won't last THAT makes them a racist "Wow"...



No that doesn't but going out of your way to show your displeasure and then to say things like he's going to get killed in a drive by due to racial stereotypes certainly does qualify as Racist


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2011)

both of you

shut up


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Right. How do I put someone on ignore on these forums?



>user cp
>ignore list

sign up to the senior members usergroup while you're there too ffs


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol how did you even know i'm not part of the senior member group. well i did join it. I guess now i get bigger signatures which i dont use?


----------



## Id (Aug 13, 2011)

Normally when you say something offensive, and get called on it. The polite thing to do is apologize, and let it go. What you don't do, is look for an argument to justify your comment. 

Hellrasinbrasin your getting banned for a week. You should know better, you where previously banned for racist comment.


----------



## Slice (Aug 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> lol how did you even know i'm not part of the senior member group. well i did join it. I guess now i get bigger signatures which i dont use?



You can also make your avatar a bit bigger.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

Slice said:


> You can also make your avatar a bit bigger.



this             .


----------



## mali (Aug 13, 2011)

Just bough Ultimate X-men Book 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

So. . . what did I miss?


----------



## Guru (Aug 13, 2011)

*So there's a new spiderman*

But what I'm interested in is how he get's the old spidey's powers  ?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW, making a dupe for this of all things


in any case


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2011)

we dont know yet


----------



## mali (Aug 13, 2011)

Lets just how it's something innovative and interesting.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

He isn't really the New Spiderman he is the other Spiderman. Peter Parker is still Spiderman in everything else.


----------



## mali (Aug 13, 2011)

First Thor now this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2011)

mali said:


> First Thor now this.


----------



## mali (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone seem to think that the new Thor looks like Thunderstrike?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2011)

mali said:


> Does anyone seem to think that the new Thor looks like Thunderstrike?



You mean Tanarus/Taranis? not really, I suppose you could draw similiarities between the weapons possibly, but they don't appear to be that similar really. Also Tanarus/Taranis isn't becoming Thor but just taking over one of his books.

As it is I kind of want to see what marvel does with the Celtic Gods, as from what I recall they haven't really been in much.

Though this discussion would be better suited in the General Marvel or Fear Itself threads rather than hear...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Fallout #6 is out

And still underwhelming compared to #1 and 2. Basically all I needed to do was read the preview at comicbookresourses and I read pretty much the whole issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't really buy the 'Ultimate Nick Fury cares for Peter' thing?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really buy the 'Ultimate Nick Fury cares for Peter' thing?



Nope, it came off as kinda odd. The tear was a bit much. Although its always kind of been the case that Bendis Fury is WAY nicer than Millar Fury.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Fallout #6 is out
> 
> And still underwhelming compared to #1 and 2. Basically all I needed to do was read the preview at comicbookresourses and I read pretty much the whole issue



This



Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really buy the 'Ultimate Nick Fury cares for Peter' thing?



It felt forced. I'm pretty sure Bendis could have build this up during 6 issues to make it feel less akward

But thats the problem with having multiple writers in a same issue. First Fury is facing another threat for USA with Cap gone and possible invasions. Next he is holding the hands of a 15-year old girl and starts crying.

Also Fury crying from on eye looked pretty funny to me. Final page Bagley did on USM was one-eyed Fury crying


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

I geniunely believe that Fury cared about Peter but him shedding a tear at mary jane felt pretty bad taste.


----------



## Slice (Aug 20, 2011)

^ Exactly my thoughts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2011)

agreed, him giving peter special treatment and peter seeing him as a role model always proved this.

but we're talking about a war veteran here, death should be second nature. I guess he felt guilty for failing pete's parents on top of everything.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

He shouldn't take it in stride you know, as if it were one of his red-shirts, but crying? Would Samuel L Jackson cry like that? No. He'd feel hollow, numb, and then take it out on some grand gesture like blowing up God.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2011)

I really didn't mind though whenever someone just does a single tear on the stoic face like that it comes off as fake-ish to me. Who cries like that?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know, he comes to see MJ sees the report with goverment secrets and then cries a single stoic tear? I mean it just feels awkward


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just said the single tear was weird. Guess nick fury's too cool to really see emotional


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Agreeing with Petes. Kinky.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 21, 2011)

Underwhelming...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 21, 2011)

its an aftermath mini seriously what did you people expect


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2011)

I expected lesbian sex


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hickman's Ultimates comics. . . can't wait.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone explained yet why Reed Richards has gone evil other than his constant claim of "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND?!" I feel like that was one of the biggest missteps in turning him heel: Not giving him a reason to turn heel in the first place.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

His carrear started with alternate realities rather than the space race, so he got obsessed with alternate worlds and casuality and the way things were meant to have gone in order to  get stable and he determined it was these whole superpower shenanigans so he reckoned he ought to blow everything the fuck up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

And he's not even meant to be over 20 yet


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

ugh
learning about this new kid is so tedious
hard knock life cliche story act 1 scene 1


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Aug 23, 2011)

So he has the ability to camoflage/turn invisible and to paralyze/knock people unconscious with a touch? Probably spider-venom? He's definitely got the different moveset that the artist and Bendis were talking about in interviews.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

shit said:


> ugh
> learning about this new kid is so tedious
> hard knock life cliche story act 1 scene 1



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB54JGNu6vQ[/YOUTUBE]

Future spider-Man  recruitment center or are they too old for Bendis?


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate Orphan Annie. I've had dreams where we fight to the death. No joke. 

Anyway, the more of SP's art I see, the less I like it.  People say she's really good with body language especially in terms of characterization and nuance in facial expression and I'm not really seeing it.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

I like it, kind of the right balance between 'cartoony' and 'realistic' for me. There are some weird expressions on page 2 of that preview, but she's been otherwise pretty good at that stuff too I thought.

Just like spider-sense looks like he has some powers that could not possibly come from the genes of a real spider haha.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

shit said:


> ugh
> learning about this new kid is so tedious
> hard knock life cliche story act 1 scene 1



But Shit how else can we relate to him if he didn't grow up in the mean streets and live the ghetto life?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Not very different from early issues of USM with peter getting bullied


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Eh. It was noted that Peter's life was actually not all that bad


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

still, money and bully problems are very spiderman-ish things.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2011)

all i remember was flashing throwing tacos at his face in the first issue

my only gripe is that he's 12, if Cap was mad at 16 year old peter for being too young, he's going to flip his lid on this one.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

fried chicken tacos mind you


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

Ult Peter's life was loads better than regular Peter.

I mean within 12 issues he was dating Mary Jane, not too shabby for having such a hard life.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

he also dated Gwen, Kitty, made out with black Cat and wasn't bullied all that much.



But it was alright, because everyone has diffrent experiences and difrent notions of suck.

Peter also dealt with a lot of really heavy shit too.


Now what is twelve year old Morales suposed to deal with? Locker room inadequacy? Holding hands?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

not enough allowance for his pokemon cards?


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

His voice breaking, pubes growing, cooties. ect.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

eah I'm gonna feel bad for all his villains.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope he one day kicks green goblins ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

now you made me depressed again


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope they don't go statistic shock on us and give us only villans from Da Hoodz. I was really young when that show came out, but I only remember all the bad guys being Ghetto trash or slutty girls


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 24, 2011)

> Now what is twelve year old Morales suposed to deal with? Locker room inadequacy? Holding hands?



Brown reculse powers, charter schools, evil teachers' unions, and Peter Parker's death, apparently.

And leave Static alone.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

I linked that comic pages ago !


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

the hiding in the crevice thing is gold


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hickman's Ultimates.

Promising start.

Captain Britain and Thor.

*DAMN.*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

The EuroAsgardian brawl was definitely my favorite part of the chapter. I'd appreciate the testicular fortitude required to pour out a beer given to you by the one and only Thor, but that was kinda just a dick move.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2011)

So Reed's base of operations is located in northern germany in what looks like a desert. Too bad there aren't any deserts or something even remotely looking like this in this country.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Slice said:


> So Reed's base of operations is located in northern germany in what looks like a desert. Too bad there aren't any deserts or something even remotely looking like this in this country.



the coal wastelands?


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the coal wastelands?



Aren't big enough so that you can't see anything else up to the horizon.

But the issue was really good, i did not expect Reed to get active this early in the story.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

well Reed is pretty much the only credible villain left in the entire universe


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2011)

I kind of assumed the area had been decimated for making his base.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been thinking about Glenn beck and now I know why he was fricking out about the new spider man

He's a latino who can crawl through giant walls. Isn't that like, their worse nightmare?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2011)

Hickman's Ultimates. You can certainly tell it's a Hickman book, he pays heed to each character 

Oh Marvel, what would you be without him?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

My guess Fraction and Bendis would rotate through the monkey wheel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

Ultimate Hawkeye. Another good start.


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

eeeh, 

nice lack of valtitirye


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ultimate Hawkeye. Another good start.



I liked it, but I wouldn't have minded less talking and more Hawkeye shooting/throwing shit at people.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

True. There's that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

I just don't want Hawkeye to become a book that's half a hawkeye ongoing and half "here's what we didn't explain in the ultimates" book.

If Hickman has one flaw (that isn't a flaw 99.999% of the time) its how much he loves dialogue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

*remembers S.H.I.E.L.D.*

Ah.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Miles Morales_


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2011)

a black guy that emulates a white guy

I kinda like it


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Iono I kinda lost interest in even picking up the title.  I guess I will maybe?  I figure if I do I should do it on day 1 since it'll sell out and I hate the covers that Marvel gives 2nd printings (while strangely 3rd printings are usually pretty good)


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's like DC's reboot made me forget all about this or something.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

link/image doesn't work


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> It's like DC's reboot made me forget all about this or something.



lol yeah

even super minority spider man can't beat out the DC relaunch


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Silly twitterpic updated it.


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Iono I kinda lost interest in even picking up the title.  I guess I will maybe?  I figure if I do I should do it on day 1 since it'll sell out and I hate the covers that Marvel gives 2nd printings (while strangely 3rd printings are usually pretty good)



lol
looks like we both did 180s on this


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there an actual preview with the script included?  I'd like some indication of whether Bendis' dialogs are as shit and samey and pointless as I remember.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

That comic was really really strange.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Is there an actual preview with the script included?  I'd like some indication of whether Bendis' dialogs are as shit and samey and pointless as I remember.



I doubt it's going to change your mind, it's a lot like the start of the original USM really. 





Taleran said:


> That comic was really really strange.



How so?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Strange wrong word, better word contrived.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, contrived coincidence sounds about right for his origin. I'd have preferred it better if he was a mutant.

Still a good issue though. I'm really hoping his dad shows more emotions than cranky and overprotective in future isssues though


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2011)

I still don't see a 12 year old kicking ass.... He's tiny!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I still don't see a 12 year old kicking ass.... He's tiny!



saying this on a site called narutoforums.com is pretty funny.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 14, 2011)

Read #1 and can't actually judge it. Like usual Bendis his decompresses style makes sure things are not moving very fast

Even worse we did not get to see much of Miles' personality or character, instead the focus also shifted to his "Uncle Ben Aaron"


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel like he's set up the uncle as a possible bad guy for Miles.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 14, 2011)

I enjoyed this issue a lot. Probably cuz my expectations were pretty low. The cliffhanger pretty much says: this is not the same old spidey. In case it wasn't clear


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

It was confusing as hell. I think the pages were out of order


Also, he's still twelve


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mine was fine, not confusing


----------



## Slice (Sep 15, 2011)

Origin story is lame as hell.

Bitten by an Osborn engineered spider. How creative. 

Why not do something new?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Like what? I think it's good to keep certain elements of the origin the same.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

I do totally love who his uncle is the Ultimate Version of


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

who's that?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I thought that was pretty neat


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

oh that is pretty good. I assumed it was something brand new, with a deadpool mask for some reason.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea at first I was like wtf is deadpool wearing? But then I figured it must be some ultimate version of a 616 character


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea at first I was like wtf is deadpool wearing? But then I figured it must be some ultimate version of a 616 character



I also thought he was deadpool when I fist saw him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad I wasn't the only who immediantly thought "Is that Deadpool" when he popped up....glad it's the Prowler though


----------



## Thor (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone notice Mile Morales Uncle looks like Snoop Dogg.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 16, 2011)

Thor said:


> Anyone notice Mile Morales Uncle looks like Snoop Dogg.



We already have Sam L Jackson, we need other black role models in comics 

Also he reminds me more of a combination between Snoop Dogg & Katt Williams


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> We already have Sam L Jackson, we need other black role models in comics
> 
> Also he reminds me more of a combination between Snoop Dogg & Katt Williams



now i'll forever imagine him with katt william's voice :amazed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

Spider-Man: TAS.

90s cartoons.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2011)

I never noticed that Taleran, cheers. I do like Bendis using him, I remember his role in the 616-verse during Identity Crisis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought USM 1, interesting.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

UXMen 1 has a sealed white cover.  So I was not able to browse through it for a buy or drop.  

Although Im not a big fan of the Ultimate Universe other than USpidey I wanted to browse it.

Anybody have any reviews for it?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 21, 2011)

It's okay. I'm not going to claim it's fantastic, but I think it does a better job of creating a believable atmosphere for mutants to exist in than the original Ultimate X-Men did in its first issue. The ideas are handled well, there's the "obligatory talk with the President" (though not with who you'd think), and you get to see some of the fallout from the revelation that mutants were created by man and not evolution.

To be honest, it's probably the second best Ultimate Comics book right now after USM, which was a slow but very good start. The Ultimate Universe works best when it keeps itself grounded and humanized, and this did that somewhat well in my opinion.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 27, 2011)

More video game news but I thought you all should know if you didn't already:

Apparently Miles Morale's suit is being put into Spider-man: Edge of Time, which is out next week.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's okay. I'm not going to claim it's fantastic, but I think it does a better job of creating a believable atmosphere for mutants to exist in than the original Ultimate X-Men did in its first issue. The ideas are handled well, there's the "obligatory talk with the President" (though not with who you'd think), and you get to see some of the fallout from the revelation that mutants were created by man and not evolution.
> 
> To be honest, it's probably the second best Ultimate Comics book right now after USM, which was a slow but very good start. The Ultimate Universe works best when it keeps itself grounded and humanized, and this did that somewhat well in my opinion.



I agree with this wholeheartedly


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

So instead of the time honored traditional speach of Mutants are who they are through Genetic Mutation caused by Evolution put forth its Mutants never would have existed beyond Mutant X (Logan) if the US Government hadn't mutated that gene even further and put it into the countries Food and Water supply leading to the creation of a new class of citizens...

Its going to be interesting as the status Quo has been turned on its head...

I can see it now 1/2 the Anti-Mutant protesters are going to side with The Mutants etc etc and The Pro Mutant Activists are going to be the Anti Mutant crowd lol.


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's okay. I'm not going to claim it's fantastic, but I think it does a better job of creating a believable atmosphere for mutants to exist in than the original Ultimate X-Men did in its first issue. The ideas are handled well, there's the "obligatory talk with the President" (though not with who you'd think), and you get to see some of the fallout from the revelation that mutants were created by man and not evolution.
> 
> To be honest, it's probably the second best Ultimate Comics book right now after USM, which was a slow but very good start. The Ultimate Universe works best when it keeps itself grounded and humanized, and this did that somewhat well in my opinion.



Great post. I concur.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

The Ultimate X-Men The 2nd has the potential to be as good as the 1st Ultimate X-Men Serial before it went off track after "The Apocalypse Arc"

Hope they learned their lesson about doing non-relevant story arcs from series 1 and don't repeat them with the 2nd series.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> More video game news but I thought you all should know if you didn't already:
> 
> Apparently Miles Morale's suit is being put into Spider-man: Edge of Time, which is out next week.
> *Spoiler*: __



That suit looks pretty good in that game.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, cause it's not on a person who has yet to be bitten by a radioactive puberty bug....


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2011)

Issue #2 of USM totally ends where Issue #1 of the first series did.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

It does but I'm enjoying it nonetheless.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

So the question of the Night is will the new Ultimate Spiderman live  longer than his predacessor Only Time Will Tell. Weirdly enough the books are mirroring each other which is either a good thing or bad for the new Spiderman.

to quote that Doctor who trailer:

Tick Tock Goes the Clock till Bendis Kills The Spider.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

on one hand, I hope peter comes back.

on another i hope miles stay too cause i'm enjoying his development so far.

one day we'll have a team spider-man arc :ho



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So the question of the Night is will the new Ultimate Spiderman live  longer than his predacessor Only Time Will Tell. Weirdly enough the books are mirroring each other which is either a good thing or bad for the new Spiderman.
> 
> to quote that Doctor who trailer:
> 
> Tick Tock Goes the Clock till Bendis Kills The Spider.



How often do 12 year old comic superheroes die?

also does anyone know if the first 2 issues of USM sold well?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Peter needs to stay dead; once you bring him back, Miles is going to be permanently relegated to the backburner. While I'm incredibly frustrated with the loss of Peter (and the momentum his book was building), I think as long as they distance Miles from Peter's life for a while, he'll be good. I just don't want Mary Jane and everyone popping up all the time; I want a new cast and crew, which is what I think we are going to get for the most part.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Peter needs to stay dead; once you bring him back, Miles is going to be permanently relegated to the backburner. While I'm incredibly frustrated with the loss of Peter (and the momentum his book was building), I think as long as they distance Miles from Peter's life for a while, he'll be good. I just don't want Mary Jane and everyone popping up all the time; I want a new cast and crew, which is what I think we are going to get for the most part.



Well it's not like there that many of Peter's supporting cast left. Gwen and May got sent off to Europe, Kitty, Johnny and Bobby now have thier own book...that leave Jonah, Mary Jane and Nick Fury. All three of which it will be a while before we see probably.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a feeling Jessica Will find Miles and give him either a bitchslap cause he's WAY too young to be doing this, or mentor him so he doesn't die like Pete did.

I still am wary of the new spidey cause the dialog when the 2 kids are talking doesn't sound like a 12 year old's conversation and at the same time when they text each other it sounds exactly like a 12 year old's conversation And I don't care if you like this or not, but the spider-man revelation should NEVER be given with leet speak 'Dud U R Spider-manz! lol OMFG!


Also Ultimate Avengers has made me mad. seems like they are really writing themselves into a corner....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I have a feeling Jessica Will find Miles and give him either a bitchslap cause he's WAY too young to be doing this, or mentor him so he doesn't die like Pete did.
> 
> I still am wary of the new spidey cause the dialog when the 2 kids are talking doesn't sound like a 12 year old's conversation and at the same time when they text each other it sounds exactly like a 12 year old's conversation And I don't care if you like this or not, but the spider-man revelation should NEVER be given with leet speak 'Dud U R Spider-manz! lol OMFG!
> 
> ...



I know grown people who text like that, hell i find myself doing it since texting long conversation on a phone can be annoying.

My problem is it's been 2 issues and mile's still just a mysterious as when he was announced. besides his family's life of crime and his asian friend we know nothing of him as a character. Alot is going on for him at the moment but i hope we get to see alittle more personality next issue.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well it's not like there that many of Peter's supporting cast left. Gwen and May got sent off to Europe, Kitty, Johnny and Bobby now have thier own book...that leave Jonah, Mary Jane and Nick Fury. All three of which it will be a while before we see probably.



I was thinking more along the lines of his schoolyard buddies. But Fury and Jonah showing up makes absolute sense, as does Jessica Drew. I just want to stay away from the non-powered, non-affluent cast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of his schoolyard buddies. But Fury and Jonah showing up makes absolute sense, as does Jessica Drew. I just want to stay away from the non-powered, non-affluent cast.



From his school, I really don't see anybody showing up other than Mary Jane and maybe Flash, the other people have no real connection with Peter and shouldn't go hunting down the new spider-man


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> From his school, I really don't see anybody showing up other than Mary Jane and maybe Flash, the other people have no real connection with Peter and shouldn't go hunting down the new spider-man



Well, I was thinking Gwen, Mary Jane, Kitty, Johnny, Bobby, the Boom Boom Chick, etc...

But yeah, point proven.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, I was thinking Gwen, Mary Jane, Kitty, Johnny, Bobby, the Boom Boom Chick, etc...
> 
> But yeah, point proven.



Gwen isn't even in the country anymore, as her and Aunt May got moved to France in Fallout.

Bobby, Kitty and Johnny could show up, but I don't want it to be soon.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

bob kitty and johny are occupied in the x-men book. I think we'll get aunt may or gwen doing some kind of blessing of the passing of the torch type thing, after they get over that someone's picked up the spider-man name. While JJJ will be the opposite and wont accept him. Just my guess.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2011)

kong should show up


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Which is what i was saying it got cross signalled sorry... I was simply saying how things are mirroring and parrarelling things with how they unfolded with the 1st Ultimate Spiderman Comic now as far as how saying that omg they're gonna off Miles its way to  early in the game right now for that... I'm just saying the last Spiderman didn't make even make it out of Highschool. Where J.J.J. once pounced on Spiderman/Peter Parker he now defends him viatmently knowing that it was just some kid doing what he did for whatever reason ... Miles on the other hand will be getting the I hate Spiderman x 1000 now as J.J.J. sees Miles "Spiderman" as a pretender trying to cash in on the good name of Peter Parkers "Spiderman". So yeah while Miles Morales "Spiderman" is going to be facing his own rogues gallery + Peter Parker's. Morales is going to be facing "Spiderman" backlash in a completely different form from what Peter Parker's had... As I'm sure that anger and hostility will manifest itself in story arcs as the new series unfolds.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Have only read Ultimates so far, and I have to wonder where Hickman is going for this. I'm all for compression, but it feels like we are skipping a couple chapters ahead.

My favorite part, though was definitely Captain France. I doubt it was a "Fuck you" to Mark Millar, but I kind of wish it was.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2011)

lol. his uncle will be fine. doubt anything happens to his dad either.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 30, 2011)

Uncle Ben and Peter Parker both died. No one is safe.


----------



## Slice (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked this second issue a lot more than the first. But so far Miles most defining thing is that he is not white. The kid needs a lot more development as a lead character.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2011)

his supporting cast seems interesting, he just hasnt done much talking yet. which i guess is a sort of characterization, that hes quiet


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Uncle Ben and Peter Parker both died. No one is safe.



theyre safe for now


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 30, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Uncle Ben and Peter Parker both died. No one is safe.



The only way we'd know that Ben Parker _wasn't_ safe would be him coming _back_ to life.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2011)

So, I just read the latest Ultimates issue. Jonathan Hickman is almost George R R Martin harsh to the asgardians...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 1, 2011)

I swear to GOD Ultimates #2 is the best thing to happen this week. My balls dropped when I was reading that shit

Hickman actually got rid of the gods and brought back the science elements of the UU to the foreground. Seriously there were tooo many epic moments

- Thor locking his son with the Hammer for when he is *worthy*. 
- The bitch-slap to Hela
- Thor + Loki fighting side by side for the final time
- Gods falling from the sky
- And meanwhile Reed motherfukcing Richards is chillin in his HyperBolic Timechamber while he hasn't aged s single day


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2011)

Ultimates 2

Only two words can express what i feel about this issue

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

damn I missed getting this issue this week.  Gotta pick it up soon


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 2, 2011)

Miles Morales is a cute shotaro boy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2011)

What gets me with Ultimates is that out of nowhere Reed somehow got all those people and somehow made his own giant hyperbolic timechamber and is doing what he's doing out of nowhere

Oh and Loki


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure we'll be given an explanation


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt we'll get more than what was already given in fallout.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2011)

Truth be told, the whole 'Reeds can make it because he's Reeds' cop-out is starting to grate my nerves


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought it was weirdly similar to 'the world' from new x-men/uncanny x-force. I dunno how else you expect him to be a threat to the Ultimates though, he's reed, of course it'll be super science. He's not gonna stretch at them to death.

Since Bendis established his whole motivation as being 'science can fix the world' then the evil futurey scientist think tank thing makes sense.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

?Something good from Marvel to read from last 6 months? Last i read was World War Hulk and Deadpool MAX


----------



## Acidblood7 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is why I am a motherf**king fan of the Ultimate universe, instead of ressurecting and going back in time, the torch gets passed on to a new generation.

I am liking everything about Ultimates and The New Ultimate Spider Man.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 6, 2011)

Holeeeeeeeee shit, Hickman killed Asgard.









Boss


----------



## Thor (Oct 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Truth be told, the whole 'Reeds can make it because he's Reeds' cop-out is starting to grate my nerves



This really grinds my gears.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

And all through the fields not a single God could be found as Reed Richards has become the new Galactus of the Ultimate Marvel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 8, 2011)

"wilson, no offense, you murdered a man and taped it, ok?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy crow, Hickman. You daring bastard.


----------



## hehey (Oct 10, 2011)

So i hear that mutants were created by the government in an attempt to recreate the super soldier formula or something like that, sounds pretty epic.



Acidblood7 said:


> This is why I am a motherf**king fan of the Ultimate universe, instead of ressurecting and going back in time, the torch gets passed on to a new generation.


Seems unoriginal to me.

I found out long ago that ultimate Wolverine died.

now im looking at a cover for the ultimate X-men and guess who i see, Wolverine's "son" in a wolverine costume with basically all of the original Wolverines powers.

i mean come on, why kill him in the first place?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

hehey said:


> So i hear that mutants were created by the government in an attempt to recreate the super soldier formula, sounds pretty epic.
> 
> Seems unoriginal to me.
> 
> ...



That is the question that basically sums up the entire "ultimatum" event


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Its not like this is the first time its happened in comic books. Its one of the most common tropes. Kill someone and have their child take their place is just as prevalent as 'child the hero/villain never knew about surfaces with same powerset.

Wolverineaken
CPT Cold: His son
Batman: Damien Wayne
Flash: Flash and Kid Flash
Icicle: Icicle Jr
Norman Osborn: Harry
Goliath: His nephew
Janet Van Dyme: Hank Pym


----------



## hehey (Oct 10, 2011)

Its not the same with Daken, hes like one of Wolverines worst enemies and also has these crazy pheromone powers, also hes bisexual. Lol didn't Daken like help those guys trick Wolverine into killing 5 of his own bastard kids (his sibling technically) in recent issues of the Wolverine comic. The dude is seriously a total dick.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

hehey said:


> Its not the same with Daken, hes like one of Wolverines worst enemies and also has these crazy pheromone powers, also hes bisexual. Lol didn't Daken like help those guys trick Wolverine into killing 5 of his own bastard kids (his sibling technically) in recent issues of the Wolverine comic. The dude is seriously a total dick.



Daken is nothing more than a Dead Sabertooth recycled with Wolverines powers with a *twist*. Nothing he will do will ever prove otherwise. Nothing he has done so far has been original. You want me to name the superheroes and villains who are so driven but can't remember that they had unprotected sex with some woman and had a kid? Seriously, this brings me to batman. You'd think someone who has learned how to speak Kryptonian, a language he can only use with what, 9 people in the entire universe, but doesn't remember to wrap his bat-schlong when he's screwing the daughter of his arch-nemesis?


----------



## hehey (Oct 10, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Daken is nothing more than a Dead Sabertooth recycled with Wolverines powers with a *twist*. Nothing he will do will ever prove otherwise. Nothing he has done so far has been original. You want me to name the superheroes and villains who are so driven but can't remember that they had unprotected sex with some woman and had a kid? Seriously, this brings me to batman. You'd think someone who has learned how to speak Kryptonian, a language he can only use with what, 9 people in the entire universe, but doesn't remember to wrap his bat-schlong when he's screwing the daughter of his arch-nemesis?



To be fair, technically Batman was kind of date raped, Talia drugged him, so he wasn't exactly in full control of his condoms at the moment.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

At the same time, you'd think someone like batman would have sterilized himself and frozen like 2 gallons of bat-jizz for future generations just to avoid something like this. That's what I did, and Im a freakin idiot....


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2011)

Well if that happened there would be no Damian, and Damian's kinda cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Daken is nothing more than a Dead Sabertooth recycled with Wolverines powers with a *twist*. Nothing he will do will ever prove otherwise. Nothing he has done so far has been original.



Manipulating a man into joyfully murdering his own children isn't original


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Isn't Damien like a 12 year old who kills people? Yeah I said this about the new Ultimate Spidey. No 12 year old should be kicking anyone's ass....



> Manipulating a man into joyfully murdering his own children isn't original



Have you seen the Punisher Movie with Thomas Jane?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you actually read anything with Damian?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Honestly, not really. I can't get into a prepubescent character, especially one that really has no super powers. Guess that's why I don't really like any of the kids from Naruto, hate the 3 ninjas movies, etc.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 10, 2011)

R u a mong


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

You havent read Morrison's Batman and Robin? 

...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Nopers. Robin has never been a character I like.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

well then you can't really say anything about the subject if you're not familiar with it at all


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

also, fail.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 10, 2011)

Meanwhile in the Ultimate Marvel Universe Over There... they are arguing about The Ultimate Marvel Universe Over Here. whoah trippy aint it back on topic I hear they are bringing Galactus Fleet back again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2011)

Both UXM and USM picked up quite a bit with the most recent issues. Love how Spencer writes Human Torch and Iceman, and I'm really looking forward to seeing Miles perspective on Peter's last stand.

My one issue is that Miles whole "Wahhh I wanna be normal" shtick is kind of annoying, but I guess it makes sense since he seems to be more shy than Peter, who was more like "Spider powers fuck yea!" up until Ben died.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah its a different twist on the same idea that neither of them wanted to be all responsible and life-saving at first


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

So USM(Ultimate Spider volume 2 2011)#3: Miles has the spider powers before Peter get killed?Time to dr Pym for private lessons and take over the mantle kid.

Ultimate X-men #2:Whoa,those Nimrod sentinels are fucking insane powerful and I bet it's Apocalypse who's awaken.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 12, 2011)

Last Marvel I watched are Thor and X-Men: First Class.
Also I like Spider-man, but I have phobia on spiders, anyway I hide it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> So USM(Ultimate Spider volume 2 2011)#3: Miles has the spider powers before Peter get killed?Time to dr Pym for private lessons and take over the mantle kid.



I can already see whats happening. Miles goes trough the bridge follows Parker at his home and he will be one of the people in the neighborhood seeing Peter take on the Six

The biggest troll will be when he _could_ have helped stop GG and potentially saved Peter

And voila: Peter becomes his Uncle Ben. With great powers comes great responsibility


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2011)

If anything they could put a twist on Miles seeing Peter die and even give more reason why he doesn't want to be Spider-man. Might scare him even more, the powers giving him responsibilities but also a huge chance of dying. They could go either way. Interesting to see.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2011)

My new gay spiderman is also a giant pussy, who knew


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> My new gay spiderman is also a giant pussy, who knew



He's twelve give the kid a break...Did you expect Miles to suddenly decide to use his powers for personal gain like Peter did?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> I can already see whats happening. Miles goes trough the bridge follows Parker at his home and he will be one of the people in the neighborhood seeing Peter take on the Six
> 
> The biggest troll will be when he _could_ have helped stop GG and potentially saved Peter
> 
> And voila: Peter becomes his Uncle Ben. With great powers comes great responsibility



Yea they hinted at this pretty early on.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's twelve give the kid a break...Did you expect Miles to suddenly decide to use his powers for personal gain like Peter did?



Still in a rage. I have to complain about something or my head will explode.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2011)

I just read Ultimates Volume 3 (Years late...), What a horrible piece of shit. Just sayin.

Btw what are some good Ultimate comics I should read? I'm catching up on Ultimate avengers now. Read up to date on Spidy, all of the original Ultimate X-Men and most of Ultimate Fantastic Four. Anything else worth reading:? Thanks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *I just read Ultimates Volume 3 (Years late...), What a horrible piece of shit. Just sayin*.
> 
> Btw what are some good Ultimate comics I should read? I'm catching up on Ultimate avengers now. Read up to date on Spidy, all of the original Ultimate X-Men and most of Ultimate Fantastic Four. Anything else worth reading:? Thanks.



And it only gets worse in Ultimatum...

Have you read the Ultimate Galactus Trilogy? also if your caught up with the verse...might want to try the Ultimate Doom trilogy as well...it explains why Reed's gone evil and is the villian in Ultimates.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2011)

Humm maybe I should catch up completely on fantastic four ultimates then read those two. Thanks! I'll request them in the topic sometime soon. 

I read that piece of shit ultimatum when it came out, cause a lot of my favorite characters were just killed off, and it was so fucking horrible. I could see how horrible Ultimates 3 was but actually Ultimatum is even WORSE!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 18, 2011)

I went back to reading Ult spidey 158-160. noticed one oval headed black guy who showed up a few times but looked too old to be Miles.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 18, 2011)

I've liked both Ultimate Spidey and Ultimate X-Men. Neither has blown me out of the part, but they feel like they belong in the Ultimates Universe far more than most of the comics which preceded them. 

I think my favorite part is that the Nimrod Sentinels look appropriate and cool for the setting: In the real world, no one would let giant fucking robots go around and cause huge amounts of property damage simply by arriving on the scene. These Sentinels? They feel right for the setting. Added bonus that they are actually good at their jobs and are equipped to deal with serious mutant threats!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I just read Ultimates Volume 3 (Years late...), What a horrible piece of shit. Just sayin.
> 
> Btw what are some good Ultimate comics I should read? I'm catching up on Ultimate avengers now. Read up to date on Spidy, all of the original Ultimate X-Men and most of Ultimate Fantastic Four. Anything else worth reading:? Thanks.



Ultimate Fantastic Four was never that great. Only time it was trull special was when Millar wrote it during his year long run. I enjoyed those issues on the same level as the Ultimates

Seriously though, if it comes to the UU you need to have read to following of Millars stuff in descending order of awesomeness: 

- Ultimates I + II
- Ultimate Fantastic Four #21-32 (with pornographic awesome artwork by Greg Land )
- Ultimate X-Men #1-33
- Ultimate Comics: Avengers Red Skull arc. All the others by him are crap

Outside Millar, Bendis has been consistent with USM and his short stint on UXM. Also his mini/maxi series like Ultimate Doomsday are pretty good. They were horribly slow paced in single issued, but read better in trade format


----------



## Thor (Oct 19, 2011)

Ultimate Xorn. .


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ultimate Xorn. .


I see what you did thar


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ultimate Xorn. .



Yeah too me a while to figure it out who he was

Also do not like Hawkeye mini-series that much. Which is kinda weird since I totally dig Ultimates, yet this one doesn't really do anything for me


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 21, 2011)

So I started to get into American comics through Ultimate Spider-Man. It only took me eighteen years, but I read through the first two Ultimate Collections. I plan to pick up the third one as well as the UXM UCs. I'll likely pick up Ultimate Fantastic Four and Ultimate Marvel Team-Up eventually, but the former isn't being released in Ultimate Collections yet and I can't find the latter for a good price. I've been told to pick up the Ultimate Galactus Trilogy, so should I get that right away, or does that take place some time after UFF that makes that necessary reading? Of the original Ultimate Marvel ongoings, I've heard that UFF is the weakest.

What are everyone's thoughts on Miles so far? I've recently decided that I do not care for new protagonists for strive to surpass the legacy of their predecessor, although from what I've heard, Miles has the potential to be an example of that done right.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Miles is fine so far.

I don't think there's any reason you can't just read the Galactus Trilogy on its own, it's been a while since I read it but 1) it's an Ultimate Mini, Marvel and especially Ultimate Marvel is usually pretty good about letting that stuff stand on its own and 2) it's by Warren Ellis and I'm not sure he's ever written anything that really follows up on a past story.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 22, 2011)

The Thing About Ultimate Marvel is that there are alot of Books you can chuck out the window and I'm talking about the Mini-Series Events and Cross Over Events as those were the most horrendouslly written series for UM I have ever seen... Including that Hot Wheels Galactus Trilogy. I would say that the weakest Books in the Main' Ultimate line up were the ones where the lead writers left like Miller after 2 stints on The Ultimates, Ultimate FF probably would have lasted if given a chance would have survived if not for that abomination called: Ultimatum. And Ultimate X-Men should have ended after The Apocalypse Arc. The 2 Iron Man Minis by Card were Solid. But the hillarity is that the only series that survived the shit fest of Ultimatum was Ultimate Spiderman due in no part to the lead writers staying for the long haul USM is their baby and I think that Bendis saw what happened to the other titles once the head writers leave "They either get axed or turn to shit" The 2nd Ultimate Spiderman Series looks promising but you never know what the corporate heads well decide to throw at readers faster then you can say: The Vulture. I figure after a good 50 issues of USM 2.0 we'll know what direction this new Spiderman will be heading into as long as Bendis is onboard doing the writing and the stories by others are solid I'll buy it if not I'll drop Ultimate Spiderman faster then you can say ULTIMATUM.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I understand, the problem is that Ultimatum was a slaughterfest, and if characters didn't act like idiots, there would be less deaths. I'll have to go and watch Linkara's review of it sometime, but he called Doctor Doom's plan convoluted while showing a speech bubble of Doom talking about how he orchestrated Magneto's vendetta against humanity so that Doom would lead human to fight back, and I actually think that's a cool plan.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2011)

> I'll have to go and watch Linkara's review of it sometime,



I know harping about Linkara is over-done but you already know Ultimatum was poor, you don't need to hear him whine about how much it offended him. 

Oh and I like Miles. Mostly just sympathetically but I think it'll be cool to watch him grow as a character. 

btw does anyone know who his uncle is ? Like who he's the ult universe counterpart of ?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 24, 2011)

The Prowler


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 24, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I know harping about Linkara is over-done but you already know Ultimatum was poor, you don't need to hear him whine about how much it offended him.



I'd like to watch a detailed review of Ultimatum to get a better understanding of _why_ it was so bad. As I plan to keep buying the Ultimate universe, I'm eventually going to reach that point where the only thing that's next is Ultimatum before I go to the Ultimate Comics line.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2011)

You could just skip ultimatum. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Loeb's dialogue is laughably bad, he constantly ignores established canon, he fucks over tons of characters, ultimatum is nothing but 5 issues of senseless death with zero exploration of the impact of those deaths- it's all just shock value crap over and over. Nothing about it was written well, it was a bunch of crap deaths, basically the worst possible way you could send those characters off. And the art sucked.

Loeb's writing is a fucking nightmare I will never understand how he was ever popular. It's one of the reasons I think nearly everything pre-2000 in comics must be utter trash, it's the only explanation for how he and certain other creators could've risen to the top in the 90s.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

comics in the 90s were all about grabbing attention and flash
the 80s were way too low key, and no one read comics then cuz they were boring and there was television
it's because of the 90s that there's even continuity to build upon
but I'll grant you that it's only been around 2000 that comics have really taken themselves seriously


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

marvel writers should hire me to make excuses for them so they can sleep at night


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2011)

like hiring artists that have actually gone to art school and stuff. i still find it laughable when people talk about perez like he's some god of anatomy and art in general.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2011)

Pete is attempting his best omglpp! impression

I am proud


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2011)

My hate is real


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2011)

You implying mine isn't?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

both of your hate is laughably hilarious


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

The problem that has always permiated Event Comics is that they are quickly forgotten when the NEXT "Big" EVENT replaces it. no lasting impact on any of the titles and if their was its dealt with by retconning the entire Series I mean there are more Alternate Timelines in Batman and Superman Comics then in Doctor Who.

About the only thing that Ultimate Marvel has in its favor is that when a character is killed they stay dead "For now at least". It wouldn't be MArvel without some 2nd Coming or The Return BS Arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 25, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You implying mine isn't?



no **


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

You Don't know the Strength and Power of The Dark Side of The Force...

Now that thats out the way...

I've heard rumor that a Clone Arc is coming 2 Ultimate Marvel Soon...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You Don't know the Strength and Power of The Dark Side of The Force...
> 
> Now that thats out the way...
> 
> I've heard rumor that a Clone Arc is coming 2 Ultimate Marvel Soon...



There already was an Ultimate Clone Wars arc...unless you mean Spider Woman supposedly showing up in an issue of Ultimate Spider-Man soon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> There already was an Ultimate Clone Wars arc...unless you mean Spider Woman supposedly showing up in an issue of Ultimate Spider-Man soon.



Nope. Rumor mill is Loeb is doing a clone arc next year centering around characters he killed off in The Ultimatum Mega-Event.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Nope. Rumor mill is Loeb is doing a clone arc next year centering around characters he killed off in The Ultimatum Mega-Event.



 

Source please


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

It was on the boards here  
Last week It should still be in the marvel section unless the Mods deleted it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Ultimates #3 was pretty good. Just had some trouble figuring out which ships were SHIELDS and which were the City's

They need to be more distinctive

Also lol at Spider-Man popping out of nowhere. If anything Hickman need to slow down a little.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2011)

UCSM #4; predictable. Like everybody guesses (I think) Peter has become Uncle Ben. It just found the execution weak

Miles basically arrived when Peter was already dying in May's arms. Would have been much, much better if Miles was in the crowd earlier and actually see him take on the Six. And of course his internal conflict "should he help or not", and him being afraid to jump on. 

This would have been more effective, since it would make Miles one of those people who stands by the sidelines when someone gets beaten up and is afraid to step in


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder how he'll get webbing.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 12, 2011)

From Spider Woman, of course. She will give him a set.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll admit it.  I liked Ultimate Spider-man.  I bought almost every issue.  Silver Sable arc in particular was excellent.


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2011)

I used my "stuck at home" time to read all of the (post Fallout) Ultimate issues back to back.

*Ultimate Spiderman 1-4:*
This is really taking its time, a good read back to back but on a monthly basis it seems awfully slow. What i like best about it is Miles' absolutely believable reactions to the stuff that happens - he is a kid after all. The guest appearances by the 'old cast' are done pretty well and i am excited about the next issue (mainly because of Jessica).

*Ultimates 1-3:*
Where Spiderman feels slow this one is just rushing by and leaving a wake of destruction. So many things going on at once. The non stop action does take away from the character development - apart from Thor no one so far is getting any. 
Also if i remember correctly this is supposed to be a 4 issue arc? With the events right now and the way the story is running i can't believe this will be all done in one more issue.
Best parts for me was seeing Hickman get Thor back to his pre Ultimates 3 armor and design as well as laying a good foundation for future stories with the fall of Asgard and Thors son.
Also Jessica Drew 

*Ultimate X-Men 1-3:*

The surprise hit, this is how i expected Ultimate X-Men to be the first time they launched it with the whole "The world hates mutants" plot done in a modern way, the Nimrods also work better than the 6 story tall Sentinels (but are a bit too powerful right now). 
Spencer also IMO does get the brotherly banter between Johnny and Bobby just right they make such a great team. It lays a good groundwork for later with Kitty becoming (in the eyes of the world) some sort of super terrorist and Pietro being once more a manipulative bastard. I still don't like Wolverine Jr. but the damage has been done and the character has been created so lets hope Spencer finds a way to make him different from his dad.
*
Ultimate Hawkeye 1-3:*
So, umm... is this really Hickman? If i hadn't known i would not believe it. Definitely the weakest of the books so far. I don't know if it had been mentioned anywhere in universe before that Clint is some sort of super soldier but i always preferred him just being _that_ good through training alone.
What i liked least of all was the fact that some random scientists in Bangkok cook up a virus that eliminates the X-Gene - what a great idea when you re-launch X-Men parallel to this story.  These three issues repeat the mistake Millar made in his "Ghost Rider" and especially "Blade" arcs of Ultimates in that there is a totally random crisis occurring that throws a lot of characters together in a sequence of action scene after action scene. Really what are the x-kids doing there? This is a war zone just a few issues back in Ultimate X they were angsting to leave the hotel room.
Oh and the Hulk once again has become the punching back of the universe thats just there to showcase how strong the villain of the week is.

A real shame, i had high hopes for that book.


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2011)

I disagree on Hawkeye, I'm enjoying it based on cameo power alone
fucking ultimate xorn, lawl

also, you're not supposed to have read ultimate x cuz loeb, so this is hickman doing us a solid and letting us get to know the new x-kids that aren't in ult x-men


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2011)

there's an ultimate xorn?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

Ultimate Porn...? Guessing Loeb is doing that one eh.


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2011)

hickman made an ultimate xorn, yes
with the skull mask for a head just floating disembodied over his neck surrounded by some kind of chunky dark matter aura and everything


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2011)

Read Issue 4 (of Hawkeye):

This has a lot of redeeming qualities but again some things that could have been done better, the introduction and usage of the Xorx / Zorn twins in general was done well but i still stand by my view that it is not a good idea to introduce someone by letting him defeat the Hulk as if he was a little schoolgirl. Usage of the X-Kids still makes no sense, the team was created, send to a war zone and now (presumably) put on a bus for who knows how long (Firestar, i wanted you in the new X-Men book ). Also why do that sub plot of the x-gene being wiped out ensuring "no more (future) mutants" and then create a new seemingly endless source of serum turning everyone that wants to into a metahuman. :shrug

The good things: As said Xorn / Zorn in the UU - this can (and will) be interesting especially since they bring the Ultimate Celestials / Eternals with them. This is a major thing for the setting and can lead to a lot of potentially good stories. Also bonus points for them not being based in America - the UU manages the global aspect way better than 616.
Hulk is back in Tibet (?) in that temple we last saw in Wolverine vs Hulk - a potential She-Hulk re-appearance?
Good character development for both Fury and Barton showing the reader they trust each other without questioning even tying into the current Ultimates plot making the UU once more feel like one big storyline with an actual moving plot.


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the x-kids came cuz jean had to babysit hulk
that's reason enough, even if hulk did turn out to be a big zero


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2011)

Now this is what i wanted to see in Ultimate Comics: Thor Ultimates!

I feared how this would be resolved in only four issues but did not think about it being there to set up a new status quo. Lets see how good a replacement Reed is for Doctor Doom.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

Ultimate Doom pretty much flat out stated that Reed was the new Doom

just read that in a tpb actually, and man was it rushed to shit
keep Bendis away from books with more than one main character, for the love of christ


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2011)

It had a nice built up but in the last two issues it all came crashing down. It's remarkable how 12 issues were not enough for Bendis to pace this correctly.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

if he had just dumped jessica drew out of it and made that an USM arc instead, it would've been probably one of the best ultimate books ever
but bendis still thinks USM is the only thing worth reading in ult comics, so everything has to be 75% about his cast even when it isn't about them at all


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

all this makes me realize that Hickman will probably make the next arc all about Rick Jones


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been thinking, now that the stages have been set i bet that Fury will play the Children of Tomorrow against the Celestials / Eternals in the near future.

And i seriously hope Reed stays in full in villain mode and becomes to the Ultimate verse what Doom is in 616 - doing whatever he pleases because only what he thinks is the right thing.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't worry Ben will crack his head open like a peacon as he did to Victor...


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

No ben cracked open the skull of someone that somehow looked a bit like Victor.
The real Doom went to the Zombieverse saving the rest of the Ultimate verse singlehandedly.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Ultimate Doom didn't even have blood or bones to have his head cracked with


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

So Ultimates 4

Heh

I'm conflicted. Was the final reveal meant to even be a surprise?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah because it was aimed at new readers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess so

I still can't can't grasp how somehow Reed made the city after taking some smart people. And not to mention what happened in Ultimate Hawkeye


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

Is that city the Ultimate version of The World?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Because he's Reed Richards, master of the super science macgyver.

And because he basically invented the ultimate version of the World.

edit: too weird blinky


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the problem, it's a cop-out


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 7, 2011)

Slice said:


> No ben cracked open the skull of someone that somehow looked a bit like Victor.
> The real Doom went to the Zombieverse saving the rest of the Ultimate verse singlehandedly.



Until I read otherwise, I'm going to pretend that the Doom killed in Ultimatum was a Doombot.

So I'm currently reading the third Ultimate Collection of USM, so right now I'm on the Venom arc. I really don't get what the point of issue 28 was other than to establish Gwen's familial troubles and give Iron Man a cameo. I was a bit surprised by how different Eddie Brock was then what little I know about the character, but I like it, and I kind of like the idea of him and Gwen getting together. I suppose that that's where Spider-Man 3 got the idea, but I prefer the development here rather than them already being in a relationship in the movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2011)

The City is not the World, Hickman said it was based on the 616 Children of the Vault:


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's the problem, it's a cop-out



Eh, they needed a way to make him a badass supervillain threat. I'd say Hickman succeeded.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't like this newest ish of ult spidey. I don't like anything that happened in it except for his initial talk with Jessica Drew. Everything else made absolutely no sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2011)

what didn't make sense it was pretty straight forward


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2011)

In general i liked it. Elektro seemed a bit too powerful compared to before but thats a minor thing.
As usual: bonus points for featuring Spiderwoman.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 21, 2011)

USM#5:Miles kicks ass and get a suit as present from Fury.pek


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

Children of the vault is pretty much the exact same thing as The World, except not awesome due to X-Force..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah latest USM was a mixed bag for me. Fury et al just letting him be spider-man is kinda ridiculous imo. You'd think that after Peter's death he'd be a lot less willing to enable a teenaged meta.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

As Jessica said: He had no chance - but bought himself one.
I guess Fury knows the kid will do it anyways and if they support him he has a higher chance of actually surviving this.

I would have taken the time to show Jessica sitting down with Miles simply talking about what is going on and about Peter - a missed opportunity here.

And speaking of Jessica:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, it all seemed really quick and impersonal despite it being such a big deal. I would have liked to see someone sit miles down and actually talk to him about everything.

Ha, can't believe im asking for more talking in a bendis comic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2011)

kudos on him for taking down electro, it was actually fun to watch.


what exactly did the spider sting do to electro?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> kudos on him for taking down electro, it was actually fun to watch.
> 
> 
> what exactly did the spider sting do to electro?



.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2011)

lol ofcourse that, but it also nullified his powers and and their was a reddish goo (i'm guessing blood) on him.

I'm guessing the reason for Nick fury letting him go is because  he see this as a second chance and to undue the mistakes he think he did with peter. he might even see this as fate, one spider-man gaining powers just as the other dies.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2011)

pretty sure the blood was from the following gunshot


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm guessing the punch and venom blast negated Electro's powers, allowing him to be shot.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> what didn't make sense it was pretty straight forward



Well for one I don't care what Miles did. Nick Fury wouldn't let a kid younger than Pete put on a mask and fight crime. He woulda took a copy of that OZ serum that Reed made to cure MJ in the clone saga and injected Miles with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.
Maybe it was his version of progressive action or whatever it is called


----------



## denimjeffery (Dec 28, 2011)

Spider-Clone Saga an ultimate marvel Comics, which I read recently. The story of this comics is most controversial Spider-Man stories I ever read.


----------



## Slice (Jan 1, 2012)

Ultimates has Jessica Drew on the cover, yet she only appears in two pages.

Regardless how much i liked the rest of the book i was pretty sad.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2012)

Dunno why, but I had a dream that I was watching like a motion comic version of ultimate spidey where electro was about to attack Aunt may and Gwen in their home and Miles leaped in through the window,threw the TV at electro, threw the sofa out the window and tossed Gwen and Aunt May onto it then webbed the ceiling of the living room and pulled, bringing it down on top of electro. When he jumped out to make sure they are OK, Aunt May is crying, Gwen goes to slap him and he catches her hand and says 'Nick Fury sent me'. Don't remember much after that, but thought it was acool dream.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, needs moar JessDrew. Also she needs to date MJ/Gwen. She is basically Peter afterall. And less chickification. All the times I have seen her she is getting her ass handed to her and needing rescuing. About the only person I have seen her defeat is Miles.

Anyway, yeah, the new direction they're taking the Ultimate Universe is fricking awesome, exactly what you should do in a side line like Ultimate Marvel that you can't do in the main one. This is like Authority with less wank and before the rot set in. Reed is better as a villain than a hero and really, is there anyone you'd want to fight less than Reed not letting moral considerations holding him back. Same for tipping the whole X-Men thing on it's head by making them results of experiments so no one is sympathetic then taking away all the strong adults who could protect them.

That said, Americans writing foreigners is still annoying since all the European Heroes be bitches. Why couldn't the city have appeared in the Midwest?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

ironically vondoom was a better hero than a villain


Still a really good villain though


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That said, Americans writing foreigners is still annoying since all the European Heroes be bitches. Why couldn't the city have appeared in the Midwest?



I like that something important is happening in Europe for once. It doesn't always have to be the US where stuff is going down.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Thor is an european hero


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Slice said:


> I like that something important is happening in Europe for once. It doesn't always have to be the US where stuff is going down.



But all that's happening is Eurofags are getting pounded on and ned saving by Yankees



Banhammer said:


> Thor is an european hero



Ultimate Thor may as well be an American. He was even the fucking President of America!

At best you can argue he has no national identity but that doesn't make him European.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> But all that's happening is Eurofags are getting pounded on and ned saving by Yankees



shield is international

and they weren't able to save europe, so


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> At best you can argue he has no national identity but that doesn't make him European.



What?
No
He's european
Ragnarok happened when they were attacked by nazis or something, valhalla was in europe and when thor came back he was given powers by his homeland scientists from sweeden
Maybe it's hard to pin point a specific country when you're fucking pre-christian, but friend is european


There's not even any donald blake persona to make it fuzzy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> shield is international
> 
> and they weren't able to save europe, so



I didn't notice.

The reason I didn't notice is all their top agents, leaders and superheroes are all American.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, Natasha was russian but we all know where that ended up

And the black panther as a loeb abomination was properly ignorede

And Perun wasn't very long lived, poor thing

The black hulk though, was he american?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I didn't notice.
> 
> The reason I didn't notice is all their top agents, leaders and superheroes are all American.



that's how most international things are


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

I still wish we knew _why_ Reed turned bad.

However, I feel like Ultimates #5 was the strongest issue yet. A lot of great little character moments, good build-up and usage of the characters. I wish the first or second issue had a bit more pacing like this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

We know why reed turned bad


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

cuz he got swirlies


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2012)

He meant a good reason why he turned bad


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> cuz he got swirlies



Pretty much.
Insecure child abuse helpless bastard that runs around with more brains and money than actual wit gets a overcompensating superiority complex into his head about everyone else and when his girlfriend dumps him instead of getting married after a bunch of ridiculous trials and adventures  he shuts it all down and decides to go "fuck it all, time to turn evil shut myself up in my room of god's corpses"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimate X-Men 6 is out and all I can say is* Massive spoilers so click at your own risk*

*Spoiler*: __ 




How in the hell are they bringing The Professor back? HE is either a shape-shifter, or he made Magneto think he snapped his neck. Which means he sat out every single major event since Ultimatum. That would make him a collosal dick.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

you forgetting a certain someone who is still very much alive
Perfectly understandable considering she was only apearing on a loeb book after all


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate X-Men 6 is out and all I can say is* Massive spoilers so click at your own risk*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Which would actually be astonishgly in character for him

but no it's probably Mystique


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah. I'm thinking Mystique. Or another telepath in disguise.

Or perhaps he's able to exist separated from his body.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

Considering pitero was conveniently having a meeting with the president at the time that just did the thing that allowed for global mutant hunting?


I'm betting mystique


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess he could probably be doing the whole bodyhopping thing...

But having him turn bad and working with SEAR while Reed turns bad and runs The City?

Has Apocalpyse turned up yet in Ultimate X-Men?


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

It better not be the real professor, i don't want any (more) resurrection stories in my Ultimate universe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I guess he could probably be doing the whole bodyhopping thing...
> 
> But having him turn bad and working with SEAR while Reed turns bad and runs The City?
> 
> Has Apocalpyse turned up yet in Ultimate X-Men?



Yes, Kirkman's last arc


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

oh I wish, all ultimatum ressurection


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've really been enjoying Ultimate Spider-Man, though the first arc kinda wrapped up in a convenient little bow. Still it was a decent start to the series. I hope Samnee isn't on for too long, he's a good artist but imo Pichelli is better. 

I haven't given Ultimate X-Men much thought and the reviews I've read make me think I had the right idea. 

I gave the Ultimates and Hawkeye a try. The first issues didn't hold my attenion so I stopped buying them.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 21, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I've really been enjoying Ultimate Spider-Man, though the first arc kinda wrapped up in a convenient little bow. Still it was a decent start to the series. I hope Samnee isn't on for too long, he's a good artist but imo Pichelli is better.
> 
> I haven't given Ultimate X-Men much thought and the reviews I've read make me think I had the right idea.
> 
> *I gave the Ultimates and Hawkeye a try. The first issues didn't hold my attenion so I stopped buying them.*



The first issue of The Ultimates where Hickman gets all the Asgardians mudered and Thor depowered. *That* didn't hold your attention 

Ultimates is easily the best Ultimate book right now


USM is (once again) consistent, and its not bad, but I don't feel the need to once again see a young kid stumble and learn what power and responsibility  means. If I want that, I'll read the first 3-4 volumes of Ultimate Spider-Man. 
Will be still be chekin it out though, since well, its free on the interwebz


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> The first issue of The Ultimates where Hickman gets all the Asgardians mudered and Thor depowered. *That* didn't hold your attention



It didn't keep _my_ interest because they barely did anything with the Asgardians before murdering them all off. It's not exciting or interesting when they are barely there before they die. You need build-up and investment and that just wasn't there.

Hickman started things big rather than taking his time and building things up. To me, it cheapened things that could have been interesting. Hell, why not use and build up the EUSS a bit more before they are killed off to show how awesome Reed Richards is?

The last issue of Ultimates was interesting, mostly because it was less about huge, showy events occurring and instead gave us some good character moments and build. If it wants to be the best Ultimate Universe book, it really needs to take its time rather than skipping to the big stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Didn't hickman already do something with the asgardians back on Ultimate Thor?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> It didn't keep _my_ interest because they barely did anything with the Asgardians before murdering them all off. It's not exciting or interesting when they are barely there before they die. You need build-up and investment and that just wasn't there.
> 
> Hickman started things big rather than taking his time and building things up. To me, it cheapened things that could have been interesting. Hell, why not use and build up the EUSS a bit more before they are killed off to show how awesome Reed Richards is?
> 
> The last issue of Ultimates was interesting, mostly because it was less about huge, showy events occurring and instead gave us some good character moments and build. If it wants to be the best Ultimate Universe book, it really needs to take its time rather than skipping to the big stuff.



Agreed, it's almost the opposite of his FF run where he spent the first 10~ issues building up EVERYTHING for the current story before any real plot development occurred 



Banhammer said:


> Didn't hickman already do something with the asgardians back on Ultimate Thor?



Yes. He had Nazis kill them all. Methinks Hickman hates Asgardians


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Well , maybe he just wants it for when he kills an entire species they should stay dead

Thor becoming valhalla was nice and in the process he retconned Ultimates 3 or 4 or what's it nuumbered that no one read because it was by loeb and after ultimatum


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Didn't hickman already do something with the asgardians back on Ultimate Thor?



Kind of? I mean, he introduced Baldur and Volstagg in that, but only Baldur gets any real time (and frankly he's ridiculously bland as the perfect older brother). If that's all we got, they get killed off rather unceremoniously rather soon if that's their introduction. And I _do_ like the concept of Thor being Valhalla... but it feels like I missed a few issues where more relationships were built and that I was supposed to care about these characters so their deaths meant something.

I just feel Hickman went too big to start, and it ended up feeling hollow. I do like the last issue a lot, and hopefully it'll stay at a more even pace now that a lot of big events have occurred to jolt the world to Hickman's liking.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

with a universe that only has three or four running titles, shit's supposed to move fast and big
asgardians and eu get jobbed to show off reed, who has much more exposure and development than either of the jobber teams
why would you want to learn more about a bunch of dead superheros anyway?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

shit said:


> with a universe that only has three or four running titles, shit's supposed to move fast and big



Which is why the most successful runs in the universe (Ultimate Spider-Man, Ultimates 1&2) didn't do any of that?

"Fast and Big" is the philosophy which got us Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum. Big events happening with no build up, killing off people to show how big the threat is, etc. There's no build, no foundation for these big events to shake; they just come and then they're gone.

Here, Hickman does well enough with the ideas, but they are executed in such quick fashion that they ring hollow; the EU and Asgard are at odds for all of 7 minutes before Reed Richards comes down on their heads and just kills them off before anything interesting can happen there. The death of Asgard is supposed to mean something to us, but we've seen so damn little of it that it all rings hollow.



> asgardians and eu get jobbed to show off reed, who has much more exposure and development than either of the jobber teams



If he has that much more exposure and development, why does he need to destroy two "jobber teams" (Asgard is a jobber team now?)? And wouldn't it be more effective to show off how powerful both sides are and build them up before killing them off, rather than just booting their asses in an issue or so after looking at them?

There was plenty to work with on the Asgardian/EU situation, tossing in Reed Richards is not only unnecessary, but cuts off story possibilities. It's just sloppy, and made it so that instead of building characters, we just got "BIG EVENTS" with little meaning or connection.



> why would you want to learn more about a bunch of dead superheros anyway?



If I know nothing about them, what's the point of introducing them only for them to be killed off?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> *Well , maybe he just wants it for when he kills an entire species they should stay dead*
> 
> Thor becoming valhalla was nice and in the process he retconned Ultimates 3 or 4 or what's it nuumbered that no one read because it was by loeb and after ultimatum



That doesn't work because it was Hickman that properly used Asgard and expanded on the Ultimate version. Millar and even low-ebb touch it, their stories were mainly on Thor with a sprinkle on Asgard

It did not retcon anything

@shit: Ultimates 1 & 2 were not slow paced which actually made them good. If they were fast paced (like Ultimate Avengers) then they would be wrecks


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

no guy
loeb got us ultimates 3 and ultimatum
that's like blaming gunpowder for world war 2 instead of hitler


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

you know about asgard and the ultimate cap brits cuz they have dopplegangers in 616


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

what are you saying


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

asgard got plenty of build up in ultimates 2 when it jobbed the jobber soviet team


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

All they did is come down on rainbows and kill everything off-panel 

All that tells us is RAINBOWS


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

bottom line, two good books out of a fuck ton means maybe ultimate comics just isn't a good idea in your eyes and you shouldn't read it
to me ultimate avengers was great, and the first two issues of hickman's ultimates was fast paced and kick ass
it makes total sense for reed to make a huge splash, and ultimate asgard served no purpose outside of being backstory for thor
they've made it retardedly clear that they can't and won't focus on more than a handful of ultimate heroes, and it should be retardedly clear that they're going to kill a ton of heroes in every comic because they can and are pretty much obligated to to get them out of the way and sew up plot holes before they happened
if asgard was allowed to run amock, you'd be saying "well why didn't asgard come and help in such and such situation" everytime anything happened
it was nothing but prudence that motivated hickman, and it's at least good that he killed his own characters rather than trash everyone else's like loeb


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

lets make out


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

shit said:


> asgard got plenty of build up in ultimates 2 when it jobbed the jobber soviet team



Uh... you really thought that was build-up? I'd call that a background cameo. None of the "build-up" was for them; it was all for Thor. Were there any characters who even appeared, and did we even get an idea of what they can do? The Liberators were already dead at that point, they were the counterbalance for Loki pulling out the Orcs and Gobbos.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

there's always fanfiction


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

shit said:


> bottom line, two good books out of a fuck ton means maybe ultimate comics just isn't a good idea in your eyes and you shouldn't read it
> to me ultimate avengers was great, and the first two issues of hickman's ultimates was fast paced and kick ass



I didn't say there were only two good books. Just pointing out that the Ultimate Universe has functioned fine when it paces itself rather than trying to smash everything together as quick as possible. My favorite parts of Ultimate X-Men were the later, slower issues rather than Millar's run where it was trying to do too much too quickly. I like Ultimate X-Men and Ultimate Spider-Man so far (with certain reservations).

Ultimate Avengers okay. Didn't mind the first story, the second story was pretty fucking cool, and the third story was... ugh. Horrible.



> it makes total sense for reed to make a huge splash, and ultimate asgard served no purpose outside of being backstory for thor



The point would be that Ultimate Reed could still make a big splash later rather than sooner.



> they've made it retardedly clear that they can't and won't focus on more than a handful of ultimate heroes, and it should be retardedly clear that they're going to kill a ton of heroes in every comic because they can and are pretty much obligated to to get them out of the way and sew up plot holes before they happened



I don't see how what Hickman wants to do that really warrants not building or pacing things properly. To me, that's retarded. Millar did these sorts of things, but he knew how to build it up beforehand.



> if asgard was allowed to run amock, you'd be saying "well why didn't asgard come and help in such and such situation" everytime anything happened
> it was nothing but prudence that motivated hickman, and it's at least good that he killed his own characters rather than trash everyone else's like loeb



... Why would they be running amok in the first place? Wasn't the first issue just them showing up and the EU getting pissed/feeling threatened by them? There are plenty of simple ways of keeping them on a leash, and I think Hickman's a good enough writer to deal with those. Hell, I thought his first arc was going to be all about that stuff until Reed WTFPWND everyone.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2012)

millar was building a universe from scratch
given that, he rushed things as well
I think you're being overly critical of hickman just b/c you enjoy arguing


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

shit said:


> millar was building a universe from scratch
> given that, he rushed things as well
> I think you're being overly critical of hickman just b/c you enjoy arguing



Eh, I thought Millar was rather restrained on Ultimates. He balanced action and character better than Hickman did at the onset. Millar went wild with his start on Ultimate X-Men and I had problems getting into that.

And I never said I hated Hickman's stuff or anything, just that the early issues were a bit weak because there was simply little to no build to what was happening. I agree with M0; the action really didn't grab me because I lacked investment in most of what was going on. It's still a very readable book, but I'm kind of disappointed that some of this stuff wasn't held back instead of being shown right off the bat. I don't think that's an unjustified opinion.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say that, again, Ultimates was good. I like the build, the character moments, and everything that is going on. The only thing that doesn't carry much interest for me is what's going on with Tony, but hopefully that will get interesting soon enough. I do feel like a slower build like this to what we got in the first issue would probably have been better, but it's where I want it now and I can't complain about that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Smartest neanderthal vs. the dumbest modern man.

Good one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Chris Samnee on Ultimate Spidey... Not sure if want.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

By the sound of it Reed plans to progressively make mankind extinct and replace them with his post-humans which doesn't make much sense when he could easily hop to another dimension, another planet or convert the remaining humans ?___?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 15, 2012)

Ultimate X-men #7....


*NO NO NO FUCKING NO!!!!!!!!!!*

Im done with the Ultimate universe except Spidey. And even that is kinda waning.


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2012)

It is way too obvious that this isn't really a massive death retcon.
Maybe its Skrulls


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 15, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ultimate X-men #7....
> 
> 
> *NO NO NO FUCKING NO!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



The ending sure was strange!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2012)

Who would ever be upset at retconing _Ultimatum_?


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

what happened?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2012)

Magneto's alive


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

hahahaha

I'm sure the other characters will love that

did scarlet witch do it?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2012)

maybe

She's alive too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

How many people are back? Honestly, I'd be totally okay with the full scale retconning of Ultimatum.

Really, I don't need an explanation.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2012)

It's probably the shadow king of maybe a surviving mastermind


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd prefer the real things back


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

real things?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2012)

oh you know what i mean


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

stopped reading exactly @ Ultimatum's end, read everything from UM before that

what's happening atm ? Mags is back ? Still omnicidal ? 



Is there a cliffnotes version somewhere on what happened in UM post Ultimatum ?


Should I bother reading ?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 16, 2012)

Wanda looked delicious in that corset!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

UXM just gained 600000000000000000 points in my book simply because it is starting to undo what low-ebb did with it, that is bringing back characters and getting rid of the fucking retarded 616 costumes

PS: low-ebb is a fucking cunt


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2012)

It's so obviously not the real Megneto (And by extension the real Xavier) it's really sad some of you might think otherwise.

Also keep the dead guys dead. What is the point of having an alternate universe if it's just going to be Mainstream-Universe-Lite?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well there has to be better ways to set it apart than killing off everyone nonsensically. I actually haven't read any of the new UXM, pretty unclear from here if I should or not.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2012)

Given no one seemed to be buying UM there wasn't much to lose by not killing them ?___?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes there is. You kill Wolverine and replace him with his blond haired bitchboy of a son? That is gay.... The problem with comic book death is that you alway wind up back at the same status quo. so killing people is just a cheap way to shake up a book for 3-4 issues ebfore everthing is back the way it always was.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

His tanned blond bishie loebian son.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

He's alive?

But how?

He better be dead still.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2012)

Really liking USM, easily Bendis' best book


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 24, 2012)

His mom thought he was whacking it....

HA!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

What a sticky situation.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2012)

So Miles has a supervillain uncle?

I C WAT U DID THAR

Nice way to have continuity of the legacy if they use it right though

And yeah, the jerkin it scene was funny. Ganke is still annoying and wierd though. There's just something about him that suggests he's the kind of person who smells and stands way too close.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 2, 2012)

How come Hulk alone can do all this to the City

Thor and a army of Asgardian gods were getting their asses handed to them without the Childeren even trying

And here The City is screaming pain already. I smell some nerfing from Hickman


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

that was fast


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man idc what anyone says about anything else bendis does but usm is still good.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2012)

another teaser for peter's return. 



i wonder how the hell they'll explain that.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

well I guess I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was a little surprised. I thought the ultimate universe still had some level of permanence with its deaths. even after gwen


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 9, 2012)

That is so lol worthy it's not even funny.

...wait.


Well regardless I'm kind of excited. Feels a bit soon though

Edit: Now that I think about it, it's probably a troll. Doesn't Peter have some (male) clones running around still?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

It's comics

I'm never surprised when dead people come back.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2012)

he had a crazy clone in scorpion armor that just disappeared forever when fury took him away. otherwise they're all dead outside of spider-woman.

i like peter so i cant say i'm mad about this or anything


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> another teaser for peter's return.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how the hell they'll explain that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd want there to be some twist to it.

Like maybe he comes back but without powers, and would as a result actually be able to enjoy his life as a regular (genius) person. Maybe play mentor / Q for miles first though? 

But regardless, when it comes to this series I trust Bendis.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> he had a crazy clone in scorpion armor that just disappeared forever when fury took him away. otherwise they're all dead outside of spider-woman.
> 
> i like peter so i cant say i'm mad about this or anything



you forgot stark's cannibal

Miles is great, but I miss Peter.
His story is hardly done.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well it was... now not so much it looks like.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd want there to be some twist to it.
> 
> Like maybe he comes back but without powers, and would as a result actually be able to enjoy his life as a regular (genius) person. Maybe play mentor / Q for miles first though?
> 
> But regardless, when it comes to this series I trust Bendis.



Lol Batman Beyond. They should just go ahead and put Peter in a wheelchair.

It's an interesting idea though


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2012)

also the cannibal died


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2012)

Drop a hulk on 'dem bitches


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 10, 2012)

Peter's dead is too recent for comics standard

Then again UU has been doing everything last couple-o-years to stay relevant

But its more likely the Scorpion Clone. Since we have a proper Ultimate Scorpion now, the other dude can have his tail removed and by PP clone


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2012)

if ult peter's coming back, then ship miles to 616
and kill 616 peter


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Spider-men?


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys I am just getting back into comics and i got to ask what the hell happened to Reed? He makes Doom look tame :S


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 31, 2012)

Chatulio said:


> Guys I am just getting back into comics and i got to ask what the hell happened to Reed? He makes Doom look tame :S



Don't worry _real_ Ultimate Doom is still in the zombie verse 

Reed is just an angry kid. He has become more awesome now. But still not Doom level


Also what is Start building


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

